# Golden Goose



## lakeharper

I really like Golden Goose boots.  Can anyone give me some insight on these boots, especially about the sizing?  I will have to order them online.
Thank You!


----------



## lilackatz

lakeharper said:


> I really like Golden Goose boots. Can anyone give me some insight on these boots, especially about the sizing? I will have to order them online.
> Thank You!


 
I had a pair last year and found they were pretty much to size. I take a 39 which is what I bought and they were very comfortable. The only thing i found with them was the leather was quite rigid and I felt they overpowered me a bit. Very good quality though.


----------



## naturaldramatic

Lakeharper, did you order them? I'm drooling over them and not sure what size to order. Let me know how they fit if you got them! Thanks!


----------



## texasamy1

Calypso carries Golden Goose in the store. The boots are hot!!! Calypso St. Barths is a great little boutique in The Plaza at Preston Center. They used to be in Highland Park Village. They carry lots of great brands that are not sold everywhere(Hudson/Hanni Y/ great french handbags and the best belts!). Give them a call at 214-750-0261 or just go try the boots!


----------



## dcblam

So....I've been eyeing these boots for almost a year....have never seen them IRL.....they look great, but expensive!
Would love input from anyone who has seen 'em, or wears 'em.....

Thanks!


----------



## Loganz

Hi - I tried on GG boots at Barneys last Oct. For me the fit was weird, I did not find them comfortable at all. I would say you definitely have to try them on - 

Also, I have skinny calves and wear mostly bootcut jeans - the taller boot was not going to work with my denim (the shaft was way too wide). The shorter style GG boot just didn't feel right for the cash. 

I bought a paid of Fiorentini + Baker boots instead while there and they are great; and comfortable too.


----------



## dcblam

Loganz said:


> Hi - I tried on GG boots at Barneys last Oct. For me the fit was weird, I did not find them comfortable at all. I would say you definitely have to try them on -
> 
> Also, I have skinny calves and wear mostly bootcut jeans - the taller boot was not going to work with my denim (the shaft was way too wide). The shorter style GG boot just didn't feel right for the cash.
> 
> I bought a paid of Fiorentini + Baker boots instead while there and they are great; and comfortable too.


 
*Loganz*
thanks for the feedback.....wide shaft....good for me cuz I've got some calves!  Luv F&B....though they are similar to my other boots (Collection Privee and Beguelin)
you're right, gotta try 'em on....just need to find a place that sells 'em locally!


----------



## naturaldramatic

Thanks so much! I'm definitely headed to Calypso!


----------



## chabich

Hi dcblam!  I bought a pair of the star zip short boots last spring.  Just love them!  For the fall I just got the Kate Motorcycle boot and the Charlye in brown.  I just adore them all!  I have gotten soooo many compliments on the Kate & the Charlye.  I ordered them in   a 39 and I wear and 8 1/2us.  I think they run true to size, but they are handmade so they can vary....My Star zip boots were wide & big so I soaked them in water and shrunk them, it worked great!!  Good Luck!


----------



## octoberbug

I've just stumbled upon these as well, any more input? I'm looking around for *just* the right boot, and have been sweatin' over F+B's eternity boot for a bit. Some of the Golden Goose boots look great too though. decisions, decisions, decisions......


----------



## Colleen V.

I ordered 2pairs from Barneys which should be arriving today. I will give you my opinion when I get them.


----------



## Colleen V.

I just got my Golden Goose boots this morning. I received the star zip in brown and the golden knee high in amber. I just loveeeeeeee them!! I was going to try both on and return one, as they are very expensive, but I love them both so much I am going to keep both. I will sell some of my other boots on e bay to keep both of these. I wear a size 7 1/2 and ordered size 38. They fit perfect.  So, I would definately recommend these boots!


----------



## coco13

I've just received my Golden Goose boots (Kate, black, destroyed) and they are fabulous.  They look really handmade and are amazing quality.  I would really recommend getting a pair.  They are lined with leather and have a leather sole, which explains the price but I really feel they are worth it.  I also have quite muscular calves and the Kate has a strap at the side to tighten the boots if they are too wide.  Size wise, I am a European 39.5/40, I bought the 40 and they fit perfectly.  Happy shopping! X


----------



## Heavenly Angel

I have only just come across these fab boots and am now looking to buy a pair - only prob is I am a uk size 4 - 5 or europeon 37/38 and am unsure which size to choose.  Do these boots come up true to size or because they are hand made do they vary.  I would like to try before I buy but cannot seem to find any stockists that give you the option  most seem to say no returns.  I would like to get the Golden gooses golden zip in dark brow - any suggestions? Thank you


----------



## Colleen V.

I am a size 7 1/2  U.S. size and I bought the size 38. They fit perfectly. If you are between sizes, go a size up. I was told that they are running alittle small this year, maybe because they are more pointy at the toe. Good Luck! They are beautiful boots, and I love mine!


----------



## lulilu

Does anyone have the short cowboy-looking ones?  How comfortable are they?


----------



## dianaeiko

I'm thinking about getting the Golden Goose high top sneakers but I'm not sure about what size to go for. I usually wear a 38 or 38.5, so I'm debating on getting a 38 or a 39 :S

Please help! thanks~~


----------



## Straight-Laced

they're cut long and narrow

I'm a regular 38, and my GG hi-top francy sneakers are a 38.  
The fit is fine, I just don't like the shape on my foot.  Maybe when I wear them in a bit more they'll be OK...


----------



## dianaeiko

thanks for sharing! i think i might need to go for the 39~they are so hard to find tho


----------



## mooks

GG always runs TTS


----------



## purseluv

Does anyone know which store sells a wide selection of Golden Goose boots? Or does anyone have an email for the company? I'm looking for an older model as seen on Keira Knightley, but no one online carries it. Barney's site doesn't have the model, either. Are there any B&M stores that have wide selections of GG boots? Thanks!!


----------



## sumnboutme

shopbop seems to have the most selection...


----------



## coco13

Which country are you in?  I know a great one in the UK. x


----------



## Heavenly Angel

Colleen V. said:


> I am a size 7 1/2  U.S. size and I bought the size 38. They fit perfectly. If you are between sizes, go a size up. I was told that they are running alittle small this year, maybe because they are more pointy at the toe. Good Luck! They are beautiful boots, and I love mine!



I took your advice and now own a pair of these fabulous boots!!!!The tall brown leather - at a cost I might add. I now have my eyes on getting another pair, the shorter version - the black star ankle boots.  There is no place in England to get them though and have checked other websites and they have sold out in my size.  When I bought my boots I got them sent over from America and had to pay a massive tax duty on top of the cost of buying them!!! I wish it were more simpler to buy them .. 

Thanks again for your helpful comments. PS. If anyone has a pair and want to sell them - I am a UK size 5 - eur 38 Cheers


----------



## taurus71sf

I have the Golden Goose, short star boots with the zipper. Love them - they are sturdy and well-made and look amazing!
I have super thin calves and have had problems getting tall boots to fit without gaping, but these look cool with skinny jeans. I walk all day in them and never get sore.
I'm a 7.5, got the 38. They fit a little loose, but being cowboy boots, I don't want them to be snug. They are just right.

I also have the Fiorntini & Baker Ankle boots (flat) and love them too. Equally well-made and comfortable. It just depends on what look you are going for. The F&Bs would probably be the more practical choice, in terms of money and using it as an everyday boot. They age beautifully.


----------



## klj

I think GG boots are gorgeous but sadly, they are a bit out of my price range...
I got a fab pair of Joie riding boots instead last year from Revolve (on sale!) and I adore them!


----------



## Heavenly Angel

taurus71sf said:


> I have the Golden Goose, short star boots with the zipper. Love them - they are sturdy and well-made and look amazing!
> I have super thin calves and have had problems getting tall boots to fit without gaping, but these look cool with skinny jeans. I walk all day in them and never get sore.
> I'm a 7.5, got the 38. They fit a little loose, but being cowboy boots, I don't want them to be snug. They are just right.
> 
> I also have the Fiorntini & Baker Ankle boots (flat) and love them too. Equally well-made and comfortable. It just depends on what look you are going for. The F&Bs would probably be the more practical choice, in terms of money and using it as an everyday boot. They age beautifully.



Thanks for sharing your experience, it really does help...Although I'm still unsure as to what size I will get - mainly because I cannot try a pair on before I buy - At this stage, it looks like I will be getting them from USA as they have sold out in UK so to keep costs down have to get it right first time.  I can wear 4 or 5 depending, but it sounds like they are a little loose from your description.  They are fab boots though, can't wait to get a pair. Thank you


----------



## Spielberg1

DCBLAM!

Hi you!!!


----------



## jmcadon

What do you think of these Golden Goose Boots? They are on sale for $648 which is a pretty good price for GG. Talk me out of it


----------



## plain jane doe

I don't really like them, there seem to be a few different styles in there . . . You said to talk you out of them!

Do you own or have you tried GG already? I tried a couple pairs recently, and the shaft was VERY high, cut right across my knee and was sadly unwearable. Then again, I'm 5'1".


----------



## balihai88

Not a huge fan....they look like pain.


----------



## ochie

sorry


----------



## Chanel Angel

not my fave, sorry


----------



## randr21

honestly tho, it can really dress up a plain outfit of black leggings and loose tee or baggy sweater a la kate hudson. I wouldn't write it off so quickly, esp if u can return once u have tried it on.


----------



## shoemanshoe

Not a big fan of them either. I love GG just not this style. Also they seem to be a bit too much with the buckles and the studs and all. If this was the beginning of the season I might say yes but I am just worried that come next fall/winter they might be seen as past their shelf life. I do not know if the buckle/stud look will be around in a year.


----------



## jmcadon

I wish they had more views of them like Zappos has.  I can return them if they dont work.  I have long legs so I don't think the height will be an issue.  But I do already have a pair of flat heeled Choos...ah decisions!


----------



## Jeneen

I like them - they look bad ass.


----------



## lilac0485

I think they are cool, but very trendy.  Personally, I couldn't pull them off because it's not my style.


----------



## noon

I like them, they are pretty cool.


----------



## Chanel522

Nope, don't like 'em.


----------



## Zita

Love the studs wrapped around the legs. I predict that studs will continue to rock next season. my concern with these is the foot part. I'm not sure if the shape is all that flattering. Looks a bit off.  As you said, more views would help.


----------



## jmcadon

I agree about the studs.  That is the part I love...the shape of the foot might be an issue, tho.


----------



## Mia Bella

Honestly, I don't like them.


----------



## dramakitten

I was tempted to order when I saw they were on sale.  I love the top part of the boot, but didn't like the shape of the foot part.


----------



## jmcadon

I decided against it.  I already have flat tall Choo boots, so I don't really need these.  They are also a bit young looking and I am 51...I do love the studs, tho.


----------



## Zita

Avril Lavigne wearing these. It's funny I just ran across it a few days later and remembered your post.

http://coolspotters.com/shoes/golde...oot/and/musicians/avril-lavigne#medium-235064


----------



## k*d

When it comes to Golden Goose, I prefer their classics like the Charlye.


----------



## jmcadon

^^that looks more like a riding boot.  I also do not care for the western look of most GG's.  The thing I liked about these was the studded belt and flat slightly pointed toe.


----------



## k*d

jmcadon said:


> ^^that looks more like a riding boot.  I also do not care for the western look of most GG's.  The thing I liked about these was the studded belt and flat slightly pointed toe.




Ah, I see.    In that case yeah, the regular GG boots would be all wrong for you!


----------



## Brina

Does anyone here own the Golden Goose Charlye boots? I love them, but they are so expensive and I'm not sure if boots are worth the price.


----------



## thrillseeker

Does anyone have GG Francy sneakers?

I'm after a particular color which is sold out in 37 so now i'm wondering if i can wear them in 38.

Any additional info on the sizing would be huge help.

Thanks!


----------



## YingsFashion

They are TTS and don't feel narrow - more on the slouchy side.


----------



## thrillseeker

YingsFashion said:


> They are TTS and don't feel narrow - more on the slouchy side.



slouchy eh? that's too bad. i thought i was going to get away with a insole in a bigger sneaker. guess that'll not work


----------



## ncch

Yup I found them tts also
If you sometimes wear 38.5, might want to get 39


----------



## thrillseeker

How about how is the fit on the short Golden Goose sneakers? .... heard they run small


----------



## appleringo

thrillseeker said:


> How about how is the fit on the short Golden Goose sneakers? .... heard they run small



I don't find that they run small, but personally the fit differs slightly between their various models (hi-top, low-top, leather, non-leather, etc.). 

I currently own two hi-tops and both are leather.  My usual sizes are US 8 or 8.5, 38.5 - 39.5 (depending on designer).  For example, for Lanvin flats, 39.5 fit me best.  For Nike running shoes, US 8 fit me best.  For Isabel Marant boots (leather) 39 fit me best. 

For GG, I own one pair in 38 and another in 39.  They both fit, but I wear thin socks for 38 and can pretty much wear any kind of socks for 39.  I've walked a few miles in my 38 and my feet were fine. 

Also, note that they have a 'hidden heel' as part of the insole (both of my hi-tops have this and one low-top I used to own had it as well).  Combined with the outer sole, it's close to an inch (or slightly more). 

I know the fit could be different between Mens and Womens (or how they feel on men vs women) but my husband has a pair in canvas, hi-top and they have slouched a bit (normal wear).  However, the base/sole is sturdy and strong and after 3+ yrs of owning them they still look really good!


----------



## thrillseeker

appleringo said:


> I don't find that they run small, but personally the fit differs slightly between their various models (hi-top, low-top, leather, non-leather, etc.).
> 
> I currently own two hi-tops and both are leather.  My usual sizes are US 8 or 8.5, 38.5 - 39.5 (depending on designer).  For example, for Lanvin flats, 39.5 fit me best.  For Nike running shoes, US 8 fit me best.  For Isabel Marant boots (leather) 39 fit me best.
> 
> For GG, I own one pair in 38 and another in 39.  They both fit, but I wear thin socks for 38 and can pretty much wear any kind of socks for 39.  I've walked a few miles in my 38 and my feet were fine.
> 
> Also, note that they have a 'hidden heel' as part of the insole (both of my hi-tops have this and one low-top I used to own had it as well).  Combined with the outer sole, it's close to an inch (or slightly more
> 
> I know the fit could be different between Mens and Womens (or how they feel on men vs women) but my husband has a pair in canvas, hi-top and they have slouched a bit (normal wear).  However, the base/sole is sturdy and strong and after 3+ yrs of owning them they still look really good!



thanks for the explanation! 

i ordered suede hi tops and really wondering how they will feel
i guess i will see in a couple of days


----------



## thrillseeker

Received my suede GG high tops awhile ago and they feel a bit snug. I sure hope they will stretch out because they're the coolest sneakers out there.


----------



## demicouture

^agreed!
i am a 38.5 and all my francy sneakers are 39.
just got myself the all black leather with hole-y studs and adore them!!


----------



## chessmont

does anyone here have GG brand shoes or boots?  If so what do you think of the quality (for the $$$ price).  I bought a pair of booties and am on the fence right now as to whether to keep them.  I love the style, but it seems like they do not look or feel like $1000 footwear.

http://www.barneys.com/Golden-Goose-86-Short-Moto/500786850,default,pd.html?cgid=women&index=9


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

hmm... never tried them but I do have a question, where are these "imported" from?


----------



## jaclyn86

I have $80 boots that have sat in the bottom of my shoe tub for years that look just like these. I have trouble paying a lot for the worn out look. Part of the fun in wearing them out myself to fit my feet perfect.


----------



## chessmont

CEC.LV4eva said:


> hmm... never tried them but I do have a question, where are these "imported" from?



Italy...


----------



## chessmont

jaclyn86 said:


> I have $80 boots that have sat in the bottom of my shoe tub for years that look just like these. I have trouble paying a lot for the worn out look. Part of the fun in wearing them out myself to fit my feet perfect.



You have a good point!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

chessmont said:


> Italy...



Ok, that's good. I guess if they're made in Italy, they're worth a few hundred dollars more, but I have similar "worn out" boots that are 100% leather made in Italy that I got for 60$... 
If you love this particular style then keep them. Otherwise if you have doubts, for any reason (or without lol), return.


----------



## chessmont

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Ok, that's good. I guess if they're made in Italy, they're worth a few hundred dollars more, but I have similar "worn out" boots that are 100% leather made in Italy that I got for 60$...
> If you love this particular style then keep them. Otherwise if you have doubts, for any reason (or without lol), return.



$60 - I'm jealous 

I'm still thinking on it, leaning toward keeping them, haven't found any yet that I like better


----------



## lulilu

I like them.  Nothing beats Italian leather.


----------



## gmo

I have 2 pairs of GG boots and I love them! They're pretty sturdy and are holding up well. The bonus of the distressed look is that when you actually scuff them, you can't really tell. But, I find the full price to be a bit ridiculous and bought my 2 pairs on sale.


----------



## kml2887

^ agree with *gmo*. 

I bought a pair of GG boots on sale a couple years ago and wear them often.  Because the leather is already distressed, I don't obsess over scratching/scuffing them like I would normally with expensive shoes or boots.


----------



## chessmont

Thanks for the experiences.  They do seem well made.  I am probably keeping them.


----------



## Poppys Style

I just ordered the slide (the glitter reappeared on Barneys) and the Francy in peach suede (James Perse have new stock!) in 39s - I am praying they fit - I am 38.5 in Newburys and 39 with Isabel Marant...Ash 38s are too small so hoping they are the same fit!


----------



## foofy12

Poppys Style said:


> I just ordered the slide (the glitter reappeared on Barneys) and the Francy in peach suede (James Perse have new stock!) in 39s - I am praying they fit - I am 38.5 in Newburys and 39 with Isabel Marant...Ash 38s are too small so hoping they are the same fit!



How did the size turn out? I'm also lost for size i'm usually a 39/39.5. My Isabel Marants are all 39.


----------



## sinyard

Hello!  If I wear a women's 8-9 in US sizing would you get a 38 or 39 in the superstar sneakers?!  In Revas I wear a 9, jcrew flats I am a size 8.5.  My foot isn't narrow but it's not wide either, it's in between I guess!  

Thank you!!!!


----------



## demicouture

sinyard said:


> Hello!  If I wear a women's 8-9 in US sizing would you get a 38 or 39 in the superstar sneakers?!  In Revas I wear a 9, jcrew flats I am a size 8.5.  My foot isn't narrow but it's not wide either, it's in between I guess!
> 
> Thank you!!!!



I would take 39 in either superstar, francy or slide. Many get confused as they are quite loose but that is mainly because of the concealed wedge and loose laces. If you need more support just tighten the laces. Hope this helps!


----------



## Straight-Laced

sinyard said:


> Hello!  If I wear a women's 8-9 in US sizing would you get a 38 or 39 in the superstar sneakers?!  In Revas I wear a 9, jcrew flats I am a size 8.5.  My foot isn't narrow but it's not wide either, it's in between I guess!
> 
> Thank you!!!!



Size 39


----------



## aistepaiste29

I got golden goose slide sneakers in navy denim and suede with white star.Im 40.5 most of the time, but in these im pretty confused, as size 40 was too snug, size 41 too loose.i just got them from farfetch and im still deciding what to do as i think they might get too loose with wear if i stay with size 41 as they are pretty loose.Size 40.5 would be perfect for me but now i really dont know and its hard to advice for somebody else you really need to try them on to be sure.Thank you


----------



## Straight-Laced

So disappointed!!!
I just received these adorable slide sneakers (love them!) and they're too big!!!
Ordered my usual size 38 and they're long and wide and floppy.  Size 37 is sold


----------



## demicouture

Straight-Laced said:


> So disappointed!!!
> 
> I just received these adorable slide sneakers (love them!) and they're too big!!!
> 
> Ordered my usual size 38 and they're long and wide and floppy.  Size 37 is sold




Oh no!!! 
I got these and love them!! Mine are always floppy so I tie the laces a little tighter and just open the zip to get in and out. Have you tried 
that? 

 I am normally between sizes and have no choice but size up... 
Good luck


----------



## Straight-Laced

demicouture said:


> Oh no!!!
> I got these and love them!! Mine are always floppy so I tie the laces a little tighter and just open the zip to get in and out. Have you tried
> that?
> 
> I am normally between sizes and have no choice but size up...
> Good luck



You got the same ones?  Aren't they just the cutest!!
Thanks for the lacing tip!  I'll try it and see if it works for me, otherwise I think I might have tracked the size 37 down at another store


----------



## HiromiT

The hidden wedge is only in the hi-tops, right? Sorry if this is a silly question. Also, I gather that if I'm a US 7, I would get a 37? I'm interested in the suede super stars. TIA!


----------



## demicouture

HiromiT said:


> The hidden wedge is only in the hi-tops, right? Sorry if this is a silly question. Also, I gather that if I'm a US 7, I would get a 37? I'm interested in the suede super stars. TIA!




Hi Hiromi,
Both the low and high tops have concealed wedges and I presume you would need a 37! Post pics when you get them pls!!


----------



## Poppys Style

I just received mine too - my glitter ones are a 39 but these in a 39 are HUGE


----------



## HiromiT

demicouture said:


> Hi Hiromi,
> Both the low and high tops have concealed wedges and I presume you would need a 37! Post pics when you get them pls!!



Thanks for the info, demicouture! I got measurements from the store and will see if that size will work. If I get them, I'll def post pics.


----------



## HiromiT

I got my first pair of GGDB kicks -- black suede slides! Fortunately, I found one boutique in my city that has GGDB so I got to try my size before taking the plunge. Turns out I'm a 36 in both the superstars and slides, whereas I'm usually an EU37 in Tods and Prada or US7 in Nike and Cole Haan.

I don't usually wear sneakers, let alone pre-distressed sneakers, but these are so cool.  My poor hubby doesn't get it and thinks I'm having a mid-life crisis.


----------



## HiromiT

Oh, I want the studded slides next but maybe they're too similar to my suede ones?


----------



## Straight-Laced

HiromiT said:


> Oh, I want the studded slides next but maybe they're too similar to my suede ones?



I love these ones too!!!
I had to return my too big leopard Slides and I'm still deciding whether to replace them with the leopard one size smaller or these studded ones.  Love both  

Obviously the colour is similar to your suede ones *HiromiT*.  The studded ones are edgier and less casual/every day though.


----------



## HiromiT

Straight-Laced said:


> I love these ones too!!!
> I had to return my too big leopard Slides and I'm still deciding whether to replace them with the leopard one size smaller or these studded ones.  Love both
> 
> Obviously the colour is similar to your suede ones *HiromiT*.  The studded ones are edgier and less casual/every day though.



Hi *S-L*! I'm sorry the leopards were too big but what a relief that you can return them. I hope you find your size soon. You can't go wrong with either style. Animal prints and studs have been staples for several seasons -- on-trend yet classic at the same time.

And you're right, the studded ones seem a little more "dressy" if sneakers can be described that way. I'm afraid GGDB is becoming an obsession of mine....


----------



## Straight-Laced

HiromiT said:


> Hi *S-L*! I'm sorry the leopards were too big but what a relief that you can return them. I hope you find your size soon. You can't go wrong with either style. Animal prints and studs have been staples for several seasons -- on-trend yet classic at the same time.
> 
> And you're right, the studded ones seem a little more "dressy" if sneakers can be described that way. *I'm afraid GGDB is becoming an obsession of mine...*.



It's a healthy obsession though.  It's a known fact that sneakers are good for your feet


----------



## beauxgoris

Hello all. I'm interested in the "superstar sneakers" (low top) and I'm a bit unsure about sizing or how this brand runs. I'm usually a 37.5 (7.5), and not sure if I should size up to 38 or size down to 37? Any advice please?


----------



## fleurpavot

beauxgoris said:


> Hello all. I'm interested in the "superstar sneakers" (low top) and I'm a bit unsure about sizing or how this brand runs. I'm usually a 37.5 (7.5), and not sure if I should size up to 38 or size down to 37? Any advice please?




Mine are a few seasons old but I found them to run a bit small... I would get the 38. Love Golden Goose ! &#128522;


----------



## beauxgoris

fleurpavot said:


> Mine are a few seasons old but I found them to run a bit small... I would get the 38. Love Golden Goose ! &#128522;



Thanks so much. Just the help I needed.


----------



## pzammie

Just got these Golden Goose Super Stars from Farfetch!  Love!!


----------



## shalomjude

pzammie said:


> Just got these Golden Goose Super Stars from Farfetch!  Love!!
> View attachment 2847956



Nice ..love golden goose sneakers


----------



## luvmydiego

I know this thread is old, but hoping someone can advise on sizing still. 

Do the low tops run generous? I am usually a size 7 but will go up to a 7.5 for comfort if needed. Like most I literally have shoes that range from 6.5-8 depending on brand and cut.  Curious if the 37 would be like a 7-7.5 or if I should size up to a 38 to be safe. Thanks!


----------



## Ilgin

pzammie said:


> Just got these Golden Goose Super Stars from Farfetch!  Love!!
> View attachment 2847956



Nice


----------



## Ilgin

luvmydiego said:


> I know this thread is old, but hoping someone can advise on sizing still.
> 
> Do the low tops run generous? I am usually a size 7 but will go up to a 7.5 for comfort if needed. Like most I literally have shoes that range from 6.5-8 depending on brand and cut.  Curious if the 37 would be like a 7-7.5 or if I should size up to a 38 to be safe. Thanks!



You'll be fine with 37.


----------



## Ilgin

Happy feet


----------



## Ilgin

Side view


----------



## luvmydiego

Ilgin said:


> You'll be fine with 37.




Thanks so much for answering. Love your pair!


----------



## schadenfreude

luvmydiego said:


> I know this thread is old, but hoping someone can advise on sizing still.
> 
> Do the low tops run generous? I am usually a size 7 but will go up to a 7.5 for comfort if needed. Like most I literally have shoes that range from 6.5-8 depending on brand and cut.  Curious if the 37 would be like a 7-7.5 or if I should size up to a 38 to be safe. Thanks!



I find the sizing to be all over the place. I wear US 9, so take 39 or 40 in European sizes depending on the shoe. I've tried 39s that were too small and other 39s that were too big. Also, they stretch. That's not very helpful I realize but I guess the bottom line is, don't buy without trying if they are not returnable.


----------



## HiromiT

i agree that sizing is inconsistent. I'm a US 7 and can wear size 36 or 37 in GGDB depending on the style. I've made the mistake of buying without trying carefully (how stupid) and am stuck with two pairs of low tops that are slightly too small.


----------



## Tiare

Arrghgh, I am in desperate need of help! 

I just bought Birks as a US size 7 and got a EU 38. Way too big. 

Bought a pair of Fiorentini and Baker buckle boots in a 36.5 and while they fit, they are a tad bit uncomfortable to get in to.

So, now I want to order a pair of Golden Goose high tops that are being listed in US sizes. Do I go for the US 6/EU 37 or the US 7/EU 38. At least I *think* that is what the sizing will translate in to.

I'm wondering if having a slightly bigger shoe would be better for the high tops.


----------



## HiromiT

Tiare said:


> Arrghgh, I am in desperate need of help!
> 
> I just bought Birks as a US size 7 and got a EU 38. Way too big.
> 
> Bought a pair of Fiorentini and Baker buckle boots in a 36.5 and while they fit, they are a tad bit uncomfortable to get in to.
> 
> So, now I want to order a pair of Golden Goose high tops that are being listed in US sizes. Do I go for the US 6/EU 37 or the US 7/EU 38. At least I *think* that is what the sizing will translate in to.
> 
> I'm wondering if having a slightly bigger shoe would be better for the high tops.



Which style of high top? I'm a US7 and wear a 36 in the Slides but a 37 in the 2.12. I don't have the Francy style, so can't comment. My foot is on the narrow side but not enough to require a narrow width in every shoe.

Which store are you buying from? I usually don't see GG sizing listed that way. Instead sizes are usually listed as US7/IT37, US8/IT8, etc.


----------



## HiromiT

Tiare said:


> Arrghgh, I am in desperate need of help!
> 
> I just bought Birks as a US size 7 and got a EU 38. Way too big.
> 
> Bought a pair of Fiorentini and Baker buckle boots in a 36.5 and while they fit, they are a tad bit uncomfortable to get in to.
> 
> So, now I want to order a pair of Golden Goose high tops that are being listed in US sizes. Do I go for the US 6/EU 37 or the US 7/EU 38. At least I *think* that is what the sizing will translate in to.
> 
> I'm wondering if having a slightly bigger shoe would be better for the high tops.



Ugh I can't edit my reply but wanted to say don't order these sneakers if you can't exchange/return if they don't fit. As you can tell from some of the replies here, GGDB sizing is inconsistent. 

Birkenstock sizing is inconsistent too -- depends on the style and width!


----------



## Catash

I have two pairs. They are TTS. I am normally 5/35 except for pointed toe heels. I got both in 35. So comfy and stylish!  



Tiare said:


> Arrghgh, I am in desperate need of help!
> 
> I just bought Birks as a US size 7 and got a EU 38. Way too big.
> 
> Bought a pair of Fiorentini and Baker buckle boots in a 36.5 and while they fit, they are a tad bit uncomfortable to get in to.
> 
> So, now I want to order a pair of Golden Goose high tops that are being listed in US sizes. Do I go for the US 6/EU 37 or the US 7/EU 38. At least I *think* that is what the sizing will translate in to.
> 
> I'm wondering if having a slightly bigger shoe would be better for the high tops.


----------



## Tiare

HiromiT said:


> Which style of high top? I'm a US7 and wear a 36 in the Slides but a 37 in the 2.12. I don't have the Francy style, so can't comment. My foot is on the narrow side but not enough to require a narrow width in every shoe.
> 
> Which store are you buying from? I usually don't see GG sizing listed that way. Instead sizes are usually listed as US7/IT37, US8/IT8, etc.



Yes, that's why I was confused, since I have ordered shoes and there seems to be no consistency.  

My Givenchy and Vince slip-ons are a 36 and fit great, while I ordered a pair of 36 Manebi espadrilles from NAP and I couldn't even fit my feet in to them. The Birks I ordered were from Bloomingdales and for some ungodly reason they list in US sizes. I should have known to go with the US 6 - because the 7 translated to a 38 euro (on the box.)

The GG I'm looking at are Francy's from Farfetch. I am just scared that they would be tighter and getting a 38 (or US 7) would be better. That Manebi incident scared me.


----------



## Straight-Laced

Tiare said:


> Yes, that's why I was confused, since I have ordered shoes and there seems to be no consistency.
> 
> My Givenchy and Vince slip-ons are a 36 and fit great, while I ordered a pair of 36 Manebi espadrilles from NAP and I couldn't even fit my feet in to them. The Birks I ordered were from Bloomingdales and for some ungodly reason they list in US sizes. I should have known to go with the US 6 - because the 7 translated to a 38 euro (on the box.)
> 
> The GG I'm looking at are Francy's from Farfetch. I am just scared that they would be tighter and getting a 38 (or US 7) would be better. That Manebi incident scared me.



I think you should go with the EU 37 in the Francy style.
I have two pairs of Francy in size 38, which is my usual closed shoe/boot size.  They fit well.  My GG Slides are size 37 and even that's generous so I wear thick socks with them - the Slides are wider than Francys.  
I wear size 37 Narrow in Birkenstock Arizona and 36 Regular in Birkenstock Mayari.  My US size is 7 - 7.5 but my feet are a bit wider than average.
I hope this helps you, Golden Goose sizing is very difficult.


----------



## HiromiT

Straight-Laced said:


> I think you should go with the EU 37 in the Francy style.
> I have two pairs of Francy in size 38, which is my usual closed shoe/boot size.  They fit well.  My GG Slides are size 37 and even that's generous so I wear thick socks with them - the Slides are wider than Francys.
> I wear size 37 Narrow in Birkenstock Arizona and 36 Regular in Birkenstock Mayari.  My US size is 7 - 7.5 but my feet are a bit wider than average.
> I hope this helps you, Golden Goose sizing is very difficult.


Ah, good to know about Francy sizing, thanks!


----------



## in paris

Straight-Laced said:


> I think you should go with the EU 37 in the Francy style.
> I have two pairs of Francy in size 38, which is my usual closed shoe/boot size.  They fit well.  My GG Slides are size 37 and even that's generous so I wear thick socks with them - the Slides are wider than Francys.
> I wear size 37 Narrow in Birkenstock Arizona and 36 Regular in Birkenstock Mayari.  My US size is 7 - 7.5 but my feet are a bit wider than average.
> I hope this helps you, Golden Goose sizing is very difficult.


My size twin again! No, I'm not stalking you -- just living in Birkenstocks and GG this summer 

I _am_ the same -- almost. My US size is on the smaller 7 and my foot is somewhat more narrow than usual, but I have a very high arch and instep to accommodate.

I just discovered (okay, gave in) the Francy and am officially obsessed! I bought a 38 in the shop (full price, arghhh!) but it was one of the best purchases ever. Not only did the side zip make for easy on-and-off though airport security, they actually didn't even make me take the shoes off five times out of six 

Even better, I can actually take my shoes off on a long international flight and put them on again with no issue -- first time ever, seriously, my feet swell, even with compression socks... So, yes, 38 is a bit big on me, but not uncomfortably so. I can wiggle my toes, but there's no rubbing on my thin achilles heel as can sometimes happen when there's a slip -- I just adjust the lace tighter as needed.

What has been a life-saver is these SOLE insoles: http://www.yoursole.com/us/ which I now put in anything I wear (aside from Birkenstocks). I have them in various densities, so I can accommodate the sock I'm wearing. Thin Casual for thick padded socks, Signature DK Response for when I use compression socks and am on my feet for hours, running through airports and train stations. The combination of GG and SOLES has been pure heaven!

I got a size 37 Francy on eBay (which, interestingly, was from an old friend and I hadn't spoken to in years) in a lighter colour for summer that I could wear without socks and/or thin socks. Maybe because they're suede (rather than the canvas of my other pair), but I find I can still get in my Thin Casual insole with no problem.

So the Francy, at least, definitely runs generous, in my opinion.


----------



## in paris

^ Despite the fact that I love love love these shoes, I am deciding between trying to find a black pair of Francys or getting black hi-tops from Rick Owens (which are now on sale)... Any one have experience with those? Or an opinion?

TIA


----------



## Tiare

Thanks guys, going to take my chances with the 37. This will be my first pair of Golden Goose sneakers. I'm so excited! 

I'll take some pictures when they arrive


----------



## Straight-Laced

HiromiT said:


> Ah, good to know about Francy sizing, thanks!



You're welcome!  Francy would probably be a good fit for you.



in paris said:


> My size twin again! No, I'm not stalking you -- just living in Birkenstocks and GG this summer
> 
> I _am_ the same -- almost. My US size is on the smaller 7 and my foot is somewhat more narrow than usual, but I have a very high arch and instep to accommodate.
> 
> I just discovered (okay, gave in) the Francy and am officially obsessed! I bought a 38 in the shop (full price, arghhh!) but it was one of the best purchases ever. Not only did the side zip make for easy on-and-off though airport security, they actually didn't even make me take the shoes off five times out of six
> 
> Even better, I can actually take my shoes off on a long international flight and put them on again with no issue -- first time ever, seriously, my feet swell, even with compression socks... So, yes, 38 is a bit big on me, but not uncomfortably so. I can wiggle my toes, but there's no rubbing on my thin achilles heel as can sometimes happen when there's a slip -- I just adjust the lace tighter as needed.
> 
> What has been a life-saver is these SOLE insoles: http://www.yoursole.com/us/ which I now put in anything I wear (aside from Birkenstocks). I have them in various densities, so I can accommodate the sock I'm wearing. Thin Casual for thick padded socks, Signature DK Response for when I use compression socks and am on my feet for hours, running through airports and train stations. The combination of GG and SOLES has been pure heaven!
> 
> I got a size 37 Francy on eBay (which, interestingly, was from an old friend and I hadn't spoken to in years) in a lighter colour for summer that I could wear without socks and/or thin socks. Maybe because they're suede (rather than the canvas of my other pair), but I find I can still get in my Thin Casual insole with no problem.
> 
> So the Francy, at least, definitely runs generous, in my opinion.



haha hello again size twin - I see we're not identical twins but close enough 
I could probably wear size 37 Francy I think, just loosen the laces and they'd be fine because I have plenty of room at the toe.  Haven't tried them though.  My canvas ones are definitely a slightly smaller fit than my suede ones.  Also the suede ones stretch a bit and the canvas don't.
I _love_ the GGDB side zip!   I've been wearing skate shoes a bit lately and they don't work as well for me as laced sneakers because I can't adjust the width.  Whereas GG sneaks can be laced for comfort and slid in and out of like skates - perfect!  
I'll definitely take a look at your insole recommendation.  I love making my feet comfortable


----------



## Straight-Laced

Tiare said:


> Thanks guys, going to take my chances with the 37. This will be my first pair of Golden Goose sneakers. I'm so excited!
> 
> I'll take some pictures when they arrive



Good luck!  At least Farfetch is great with returns if they don't work.


----------



## in paris

Straight-Laced said:


> haha hello again size twin - I see we're not identical twins but close enough
> I could probably wear size 37 Francy I think, just loosen the laces and they'd be fine because I have plenty of room at the toe.  Haven't tried them though.  My canvas ones are definitely a slightly smaller fit than my suede ones.  Also the suede ones stretch a bit and the canvas don't.
> I _love_ the GGDB side zip!   I've been wearing skate shoes a bit lately and they don't work as well for me as laced sneakers because I can't adjust the width.  Whereas GG sneaks can be laced for comfort and slid in and out of like skates - perfect!
> I'll definitely take a look at your insole recommendation.  I love making my feet comfortable


I think maybe we're fraternal twins? 

That's really, really good to know about the difference between canvas and suede (which is why I mentioned the materials) -- *thank you*! What are the leather ones like? (And the boot sizing, come to think of it?)

Ha! I am obsessed with the Francy with side zip for that same reason -- plus I love the inner wedge (I'm short and every bit helps). I have no problem using the insoles over the wedge, btw. They are just so cool -- like customised Chuck Taylors with a little more panache and a lot more comfort!

Check out the reviews on the various insoles: http://www.zappos.com/sole-women-insoles-accessories~1 They are heat-moldable but I just break them in by walking... Oh, and I get size Women's 6.5-7 and they fit in almost every shoe. They're wider because they're unisex, so sometimes I have to trim them. I was going to warn you that they were not soft and cushy -- they are stiff and supportive -- but then I realised you wear Birkenstock too so you know all about that


----------



## Straight-Laced

in paris said:


> I think maybe we're fraternal twins?
> 
> That's really, really good to know about the difference between canvas and suede (which is why I mentioned the materials) -- *thank you*! What are the leather ones like? (And the boot sizing, come to think of it?)
> 
> Ha! I am obsessed with the Francy with side zip for that same reason -- plus I love the inner wedge (I'm short and every bit helps). I have no problem using the insoles over the wedge, btw. They are just so cool -- like customised Chuck Taylors with a little more panache and a lot more comfort!
> 
> Check out the reviews on the various insoles: http://www.zappos.com/sole-women-insoles-accessories~1 They are heat-moldable but I just break them in by walking... Oh, and I get size Women's 6.5-7 and they fit in almost every shoe. They're wider because they're unisex, so sometimes I have to trim them. I was going to warn you that they were not soft and cushy -- they are stiff and supportive -- but then I realised you wear Birkenstock too so you know all about that



I haven't tried the leather ones, though I admit that I've been hovering over a pair of leather low-tops for a few weeks now    However my sneaker closet is overflowing...
My one pair of GGDB boots are knee high motorcycle style.  The size 38 is very neat fitting on me, suitable for tights or thin socks only.  Love the look of some of the ankle boots.  
And I totally agree with your description of the Francy compared to Chuck Taylors.  Chucks are great and I love them, but Francys are more substantial and edgier.
Thanks again for insole info


----------



## Straight-Laced

Superstars - love them.   My small collection is now complete.


----------



## HiromiT

Straight-Laced said:


> Superstars - love them.   My small collection is now complete.



Nice, the white ones are a must-have in every GG collection.  I should've bought these instead of the white IM Barts....

You should post a collection pic for us!


----------



## HiromiT

Tiare said:


> Thanks guys, going to take my chances with the 37. This will be my first pair of Golden Goose sneakers. I'm so excited!
> 
> I'll take some pictures when they arrive



Tiare -- how did your sneakers work out?


----------



## ncch

im thinking about getting the glitter francy..


questions..




if im a true 7.5, i would be ok with an 8 right?  my friend said i might want to get a 9 because they run small and put insoles in them if theyre slightly big but it just sounds too big??  ive never had to wear 9s in any shoes.. but i will say that when i tried the superstars in 8, my big toe touched the front of the shoe .. but i think i couldve just worn them..(my feet are long and narrow..)
do the francys run narrower than the superstars?  i like the superstars on everyone else but every time i try them on, my feet look so wide that i never end up getting them.  
what color glitter?  silver or navy??  i like the silver but i think im going to be wearing these in the fall so im leaning towards navy.. and i see a lot more people with the silver glitters than navy glitters..


----------



## HiromiT

ncch said:


> im thinking about getting the glitter francy..
> 
> 
> questions..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if im a true 7.5, i would be ok with an 8 right?  my friend said i might want to get a 9 because they run small and put insoles in them if theyre slightly big but it just sounds too big??  ive never had to wear 9s in any shoes.. but i will say that when i tried the superstars in 8, my big toe touched the front of the shoe .. but i think i couldve just worn them..(my feet are long and narrow..)
> do the francys run narrower than the superstars?  i like the superstars on everyone else but every time i try them on, my feet look so wide that i never end up getting them.
> what color glitter?  silver or navy??  i like the silver but i think im going to be wearing these in the fall so im leaning towards navy.. and i see a lot more people with the silver glitters than navy glitters..



I can't help you with sizing, sorry, but I vote for the navy glitters! Love them!


----------



## Straight-Laced

ncch said:


> im thinking about getting the glitter francy..
> 
> 
> questions..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if im a true 7.5, i would be ok with an 8 right?  my friend said i might want to get a 9 because they run small and put insoles in them if theyre slightly big but it just sounds too big??  ive never had to wear 9s in any shoes.. but i will say that when i tried the superstars in 8, my big toe touched the front of the shoe .. but i think i couldve just worn them..(my feet are long and narrow..)
> do the francys run narrower than the superstars?  i like the superstars on everyone else but every time i try them on, my feet look so wide that i never end up getting them.
> what color glitter?  silver or navy??  i like the silver but i think im going to be wearing these in the fall so im leaning towards navy.. and i see a lot more people with the silver glitters than navy glitters..



Yes, the Francys definitely run narrower than the Superstars. As your foot is long and narrow the Francys should be a good style for you, once you work out your best size.
I'm a 7 - 7.5 (wider fitting) and I wear 37s very comfortably in Superstars and 38 in Francys.  I have toe room to spare length wise in the 38 Francys.  
I hope this helps a bit, from your size information I'm really not sure whether you're better to try the 38 or 39 in the Francy.


----------



## Straight-Laced

HiromiT said:


> Nice, the white ones are a must-have in every GG collection.  I should've bought these instead of the white IM Barts....
> 
> You should post a collection pic for us!



I'm going to post a collection pic any day now.  I've retrieved the shoes, just haven't quite got around to taking a pic


----------



## ncch

HiromiT said:


> I can't help you with sizing, sorry, but I vote for the navy glitters! Love them!




thanks!  i was going back and forth but youve helped me make my decision!  going navy!



Straight-Laced said:


> Yes, the Francys definitely run narrower than the Superstars. As your foot is long and narrow the Francys should be a good style for you, once you work out your best size.
> I'm a 7 - 7.5 (wider fitting) and I wear 37s very comfortably in Superstars and 38 in Francys.  I have toe room to spare length wise in the 38 Francys.
> I hope this helps a bit, from your size information I'm really not sure whether you're better to try the 38 or 39 in the Francy.




i think the 39s will be too wide for me, too much room all around with my feet being on the narrow side.  and if youre 7-7.5 and you have room length-wise, i think i might be ok with 38s..  i hope!  thanks for your help!


----------



## dieguteteufelin

I'm an 8-8.5 and my Francy's in a 39 are the perfect fit.  I think that size would be too large if I was a 7.5.


----------



## Tiare

HiromiT said:


> Tiare -- how did your sneakers work out?



I'm still waiting for them, arrrghghgh!!! Farfetch sucks!


----------



## HiromiT

Tiare said:


> I'm still waiting for them, arrrghghgh!!! Farfetch sucks!



Oh no, which boutique did you buy from? Some are better than others....


----------



## Tiare

HiromiT said:


> Oh no, which boutique did you buy from? Some are better than others....



They actually sent the wrong sneakers, a pair of Mays. WTF.... I'm so livid. Now I have to decide if I'm going to keep them or not. My husband thinks the May ones are great and to hang on to them, but, I'm not sure. They aren't really my style. Not to mention that they are less of a good deal from what the slides I had ordered were. They only offered me a full return or an extra 10% off the sale price.

I want to kick myself for not ordering the others earlier instead of dithering


----------



## HiromiT

Tiare said:


> They actually sent the wrong sneakers, a pair of Mays. WTF.... I'm so livid. Now I have to decide if I'm going to keep them or not. My husband thinks the May ones are great and to hang on to them, but, I'm not sure. They aren't really my style. Not to mention that they are less of a good deal from what the slides I had ordered were. They only offered me a full return or an extra 10% off the sale price.
> 
> I want to kick myself for not ordering the others earlier instead of dithering



Oh I'm sorry! They sent you low tops instead of high tops?!?  

Let us know which boutique you ordered from, so we can avoid them! Farfetch is just the middleman, so it's not their fault....

I have a pair of Mays and they look a lot like the Superstars on the outside. The Mays don't have a wedge insole but the Superstars do. Other than that, I don't know the difference between them.


----------



## jayne01

Ilgin said:


> Happy feet




Love them!


----------



## jayne01

Joining this thread with my new glitter slides!


----------



## Straight-Laced

jayne01 said:


> Joining this thread with my new glitter slides!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3108598
> View attachment 3108599



Love these!!!  They look amazing on you


----------



## HiromiT

jayne01 said:


> Joining this thread with my new glitter slides!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3108598
> View attachment 3108599


These have been on my wishlist forever! Congrats!


----------



## tegan

Lots of stores carry GG sneakers such as Nordstrom, Shopbop, The Dreslyn, Net-A-Porter and Barney's.  

Most of mine are a 37, I ordered a 37 in the Mays from Nordstrom and they were too short so I am exchanging for a 38.

Normally I wear a 7 or a 7.5 in shoes depending one the brand, cut, etc.


----------



## tegan

Is it weird to actually tie the laces on the GG sneakers?  I see many not doing that but I have extra lace and I am just tucking them in the sides&#8230;.

AM I doing something wrong?


----------



## maymui

tegan said:


> Lots of stores carry GG sneakers such as Nordstrom, Shopbop, The Dreslyn, Net-A-Porter and Barney's.
> 
> Most of mine are a 37, I ordered a 37 in the Mays from Nordstrom and they were too short so I am exchanging for a 38.
> 
> Normally I wear a 7 or a 7.5 in shoes depending one the brand, cut, etc.




Hi Tegan, 
I'm as you and Slide and Francy in a 37 fits me well. I'm trying to find some online to see if I can get a good deal, may i ask if the sizing on Golden Goose Sneakers and on the box are in Fr or IT?? The lady in the store tells lime they are in French sizings?

Thanks!!


----------



## tegan

maymui said:


> Hi Tegan,
> I'm as you and Slide and Francy in a 37 fits me well. I'm trying to find some online to see if I can get a good deal, may i ask if the sizing on Golden Goose Sneakers and on the box are in Fr or IT?? The lady in the store tells lime they are in French sizings?
> 
> Thanks!!



Hello, I thought the sizing was IT sizing.

Matchesfashion.com has good prices.  And The Dreslyn runs coupon codes too.


----------



## maymui

tegan said:


> Hello, I thought the sizing was IT sizing.
> 
> 
> 
> Matchesfashion.com has good prices.  And The Dreslyn runs coupon codes too.






Thanks Tegan!

So the sizing on the box would most likely be IT? Net a porter says it's IT sizing as well. 

Would EU sizing be the same as IT?


----------



## demicouture

maymui said:


> View attachment 3125480
> 
> Thanks Tegan!
> 
> So the sizing on the box would most likely be IT? Net a porter says it's IT sizing as well.
> 
> Would EU sizing be the same as IT?




Hi!
GG definitely is Italian sizing as Italian made, I am not sure what European sizing is though?


----------



## demicouture

jayne01 said:


> Joining this thread with my new glitter slides!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3108598
> View attachment 3108599




Oh yay!
I finally got mine too this summer from their reissued archive collection, undoubtedly THE best GG sneakers...my faves in my collection, can't wait for colder days to wear them!!


----------



## matickia

they are Italian sizing and Italian sizing is usually much bigger than for example French (or European)


----------



## GearGirly

Joining with the glitter (slides?).  I am an 8.5 and I got the 39.  It seems like it's too big, mostly on one foot.  Not a problem I usually have lol, I don't think one foot is noticeably bigger.  I think the 38 could be too small though and I definitely think that's worse!  I'm
Going to keep them and add an insole!


----------



## cdr2120

I just received my Slides size 38 (US 8 normally). Standing they are a perfect fit. About half inch room at my toe. However, fastened and with socks on, my heel slides a bit. I've tightened the lacyes a bit. I think going to a 37 will be too small. Is this normal? Any suggestion?


----------



## schadenfreude

cdr2120 said:


> I just received my Slides size 38 (US 8 normally). Standing they are a perfect fit. About half inch room at my toe. However, fastened and with socks on, my heel slides a bit. I've tightened the lacyes a bit. I think going to a 37 will be too small. Is this normal? Any suggestion?



Not sure, mine are similar, perhaps it's the built in wedge insole? It's kind of slippery. I just tightened the laces quite a bit and resigned myself to knowing it's just a sloppy feeling shoe to wear.


----------



## VanceJeffords

So glad I discovered this forum! I just bought my first pair of GGs (the Midstars).  I LOVE them but am totally confused about the sizing!  

I bought the Midstars jn 39 but am now worrying that I should've gotten the 40 (which is actually the equivalent of  a size US9?) I am usually an 8.5/9 in US sizing.  My Newburys are 9, Stuart Weitzman 5050s are 8.5, Acne boots are 9.  In European sizing -- Manolo Blahnik, Jimmy Choo -- I'm generally a 39.5.

Anyway, any help would be appreciated! These sneakers were a big investment and I want to be sure I get the right size&#128563;


----------



## laksalala

Hello all. I just got these sneakers from Matchesfashion but there are words on only one side of the shoe. Is this normal?  Thanks so much.


----------



## cinnabun4chu

I think they run big, I've tried on several pairs and thought I'd be a 37 (I'm a large 6.5 small 7 for reference) and the 37's were huge.  I ended up with a 36 and I LOVE them!







I found a small boutique that sells them online here:

http://www.hartlyfashions.com/brand/golden-goose/


----------



## Tiare

I was sent a wrong pair awhile back, (Mays instead of Slides,) but, wound up keeping them. I got a 37 and while I had expected the Slides to fit big, the Mays fit pretty snug. Gotta love crazy sizing across brands, let alone within the same one!


----------



## sark

Any thoughts on the older v star style (which I can find online) vs the Francy? Comfort, fit, look? I'm a true size 6 and was assuming I should go with a 36?


----------



## sark

I'm looking into buying a pair of golden goose sneakers. I like the francy, mid star, and v star styles. I was able to try on a pair of francy gg and felt like there was a really hard bump inside the back upper heel area, like where the top of the hidden wedge meets the back of the high top. I'm just worried t will run and create a blister. Does this soften up? For sneakers this $$$ they better be comfy... &#129300;


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
I see you're already posting in the current thread, please continue the conversation there 
http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glass-slipper/golden-goose-sneakers-sizing-452293-7.html


----------



## baxa17

sark said:


> Any thoughts on the older v star style (which I can find online) vs the Francy? Comfort, fit, look? I'm a true size 6 and was assuming I should go with a 36?




I have a pair and they're comfortable. I traveled with them where I have to walk a lot and no issue. I do think the Slides are more comfortable, the hidden wedge is a bit higher, thus feel more padded. 

I size down in both of these styles (I wear 37 in IM and usually 6 in everything. I wear a 35 in these and there's plenty of room)


----------



## sark

baxa17 said:


> I have a pair and they're comfortable. I traveled with them where I have to walk a lot and no issue. I do think the Slides are more comfortable, the hidden wedge is a bit higher, thus feel more padded.
> 
> I size down in both of these styles (I wear 37 in IM and usually 6 in everything. I wear a 35 in these and there's plenty of room)




Thanks! I was able to try on the francy style in size 36 and found them really uncomfortable in back - the upper heel area was just way too hard and felt like I wouldn't be able to walk far at all without being in pain. [emoji53] I ordered the vstars but had to send them back because without the zip they were just too much of a pain to get on easily. I then ordered a pair of slides I loved the color of during the yoox thanksgiving weekend promo which would have been a relative steal except they sent the wrong size  - twice! [emoji36] so now I've gone and ordered another pair of slides from fwrd- fingers crossed. [emoji6] I suppose if they're a bit big I can always put an insole into them...


----------



## Tiare

Arrhghghgh!! Let this be a warning that you should ALWAYS heed the advice of PurseForum members! I had wanted to order a pair of Slides a few months ago and asked for sizing help here. It was suggested to get the Slides in a 36 since I wear a 36.5 in Vince sneakers and 36 in Givenchy. 

Well, the company I had ordered from sent me a different GG style in a 37 and they fit fine, so, when I went to order Slides again during Black Friday, I figured why not a 37 as well. They are HUGE! I look like I am a little kid wearing my mothers shoes. Now I have to send them back and I hope they can re-send the same pair and I won't have to pay anything above the Black Friday price I paid.

So sad... why does Golden Goose have such mutated sizing???


----------



## Straight-Laced

Tiare said:


> Arrhghghgh!! Let this be a warning that you should ALWAYS heed the advice of PurseForum members! I had wanted to order a pair of Slides a few months ago and asked for sizing help here. It was suggested to get the Slides in a 36 since I wear a 36.5 in Vince sneakers and 36 in Givenchy.
> 
> Well, the company I had ordered from sent me a different GG style in a 37 and they fit fine, so, when I went to order Slides again during Black Friday, I figured why not a 37 as well. They are HUGE! I look like I am a little kid wearing my mothers shoes. Now I have to send them back and I hope they can re-send the same pair and I won't have to pay anything above the Black Friday price I paid.
> 
> So sad... why does Golden Goose have such mutated sizing???



Yep, GG sizing is everywhere.   
Slides are REALLY wide in the toe and forefoot.  My first pair in size 38 looked like clown shoes on my feet.  I exchanged them for size 37.  Now I've just received a Black Friday pair of Slides in size 36 (the 37s weren't on sale) and they're great, my perfect size in Slides.  
Good luck with your exchange


----------



## Tiare

Straight-Laced said:


> Yep, GG sizing is everywhere.
> Slides are REALLY wide in the toe and forefoot.  My first pair in size 38 looked like clown shoes on my feet.  I exchanged them for size 37.  Now I've just received a Black Friday pair of Slides in size 36 (the 37s weren't on sale) and they're great, my perfect size in Slides.
> Good luck with your exchange



No go on the exchange, so, to repurchase the correct size would mean a rather steep increase from the BF price I paid. Oh well, if I had been smarter I would have ordered two sizes and just sent back the one that didn't fit. I have had NO luck with Golden Goose sneakers lately


----------



## Straight-Laced

Tiare said:


> No go on the exchange, so, to repurchase the correct size would mean a rather steep increase from the BF price I paid. Oh well, if I had been smarter I would have ordered two sizes and just sent back the one that didn't fit. I have had NO luck with Golden Goose sneakers lately



That sucks, but I bet you'll find a pair at the BF price or cheaper later in the season.  Let us know if we can help you find the pair you want.


----------



## sark

Tiare said:


> No go on the exchange, so, to repurchase the correct size would mean a rather steep increase from the BF price I paid. Oh well, if I had been smarter I would have ordered two sizes and just sent back the one that didn't fit. I have had NO luck with Golden Goose sneakers lately




Boo on the lack of exchange. &#128577; I've finally found my perfect GGs. My slides from FWRD came today, and it looks like the fourth time's the charm. I agree that they're wide in the toe area, but that feels comfy to me, and I think if I sized down to a 35 they would still be wide, just too short. I just love the mix of materials and textures on these [emoji7]


----------



## Tiare

sark said:


> Boo on the lack of exchange. &#128577; I've finally found my perfect GGs. My slides from FWRD came today, and it looks like the fourth time's the charm. I agree that they're wide in the toe area, but that feels comfy to me, and I think if I sized down to a 35 they would still be wide, just too short. I just love the mix of materials and textures on these [emoji7]
> View attachment 3208502



I know, I am wondering if a 35 would be better for me as well in the Slides from the 37. However, yeah... what if its TOO snug/short then. What a crazy difference in sizing! The 37 May style was almost snug and the Slides were so loose that when I walked my feet kept coming out


----------



## sark

Tiare said:


> I know, I am wondering if a 35 would be better for me as well in the Slides from the 37. However, yeah... what if its TOO snug/short then. What a crazy difference in sizing! The 37 May style was almost snug and the Slides were so loose that when I walked my feet kept coming out




I guess if there's a good return policy when you find ones you like order both to compare? And you can always add an insole to a slightly big shoe, nothing you can really do the other way around. It might also depend on which slides you get. I'm a true size 6 and have even sized down to a 35 in brands that run large and the 36 in the slides I just got seem right to me. Again, wide, but not too long. &#129300;


----------



## Tiare

Good news! I wound up finding them on Farfetch (unfortunately, this style wasn't on Forward,) and with the free shipping today, it actually will cost less than the price I paid with the Black Friday discount. It's my first time ordering with them, so, crossing my fingers


----------



## Tiare

sark said:


> Boo on the lack of exchange. &#128577; I've finally found my perfect GGs. My slides from FWRD came today, and it looks like the fourth time's the charm. I agree that they're wide in the toe area, but that feels comfy to me, and I think if I sized down to a 35 they would still be wide, just too short. I just love the mix of materials and textures on these [emoji7]
> View attachment 3208502



BTW, love these GG sneakers! I will say, I was really impressed with how thick and substantial the Slides felt. The Mays are thinner and very light - very much a warm weather/tennis show kinda vibe. The Slides_ almost _feel like they are worth what the sneakers cost retail


----------



## Tiare

Well, here they are! Direct from Italy 

Farfetch/DHL shipped super fast and while not as beautifully packaged as the pair I got from thecorner.com, it would up costing less and the size 36 Slides fit much better than the 37. In a way, they are _almost_ a little snug in the foot- so crazy!


----------



## sark

Tiare said:


> Well, here they are! Direct from Italy
> 
> Farfetch/DHL shipped super fast and while not as beautifully packaged as the pair I got from thecorner.com, it would up costing less and the size 36 Slides fit much better than the 37. In a way, they are _almost_ a little snug in the foot- so crazy!




Love! Enjoy [emoji4]


----------



## Tiare

sark said:


> Love! Enjoy [emoji4]



Thank you!!


----------



## ericat

Hi, has anyone had any issues with their glitter slides with the glitter falling off? I have a pair of metallic slides, which I love but some of the metallic parts have cracked and peeled off after <6 months of wear. TIA!!


----------



## beauxgoris

Hello, I'm usually a 7.5 USA sizing. What size would I take in these sneakers? Size up to 38 or size down to 37?


----------



## baxa17

beauxgoris said:


> Hello, I'm usually a 7.5 USA sizing. What size would I take in these sneakers? Size up to 38 or size down to 37?




Most of their styles are true to size (US6 = IT36) except for Slides, they run big so size down (US6 = IT35)

You should do 38 in superstars, midstars, francy, high top, etc but 37 in slides. Hope that helps!


----------



## baxa17

ericat said:


> Hi, has anyone had any issues with their glitter slides with the glitter falling off? I have a pair of metallic slides, which I love but some of the metallic parts have cracked and peeled off after <6 months of wear. TIA!!




Hi, what I have always done when I'm afraid  the glitter or crystal  falling off the shoes is to put a thin coat of clear nail polish (top coat) on top. I barely have any glitter falling off after that. Not sure how to fix your cracks though, seem like the leather is tearing apart instead.


----------



## ericat

baxa17 said:


> Hi, what I have always done when I'm afraid  the glitter or crystal  falling off the shoes is to put a thin coat of clear nail polish (top coat) on top. I barely have any glitter falling off after that. Not sure how to fix your cracks though, seem like the leather is tearing apart instead.




Great tip, thank you! I may be able to do the same on my slides, the metallic is actually a coating on the top of the leather and doesn't have any give as the leather stretches.


----------



## sparkl

Looking for thoughts on best places to purchase! Anyone else loving GGDB?


----------



## schadenfreude

I believe there is another thread if you do a search. I've gotten decent deals from Matches, Luisaviaroma, and Yoox, but have steered clear of eBay for GG -- too many fakes.


----------



## sparkl

I couldn't find the head-I'll look again! I couldn't believe how many fakes were online-so surprising. I've found some addl sites that appear to be legit brick and mortar stores in Europe, but it's surprising that they are so much less than the US.


----------



## mai-mai

Would like share my 1 and only GGDB superstar in sz6
for this style its tts so if you are size6 get it/fr 6


----------



## mai-mai

Got my first & only GGDB Superstar
i think this style for women is TTS so if you are sz6 get it/fr/euro 6 too.


----------



## forumforumuser

for the superstar do i tts or up cause my normal is actually eur43.5 but some brand i take 43 some i take 44


----------



## Lozzalozza

HiromiT said:


> Which style of high top? I'm a US7 and wear a 36 in the Slides but a 37 in the 2.12. I don't have the Francy style, so can't comment. My foot is on the narrow side but not enough to require a narrow width in every shoe.
> 
> Which store are you buying from? I usually don't see GG sizing listed that way. Instead sizes are usually listed as US7/IT37, US8/IT8, etc.


Hi, sorry to ask you a question from your reply that's 12 months old but can I get an idea of the sizing for the 2.12. Are they tight or loose?


----------



## Lozzalozza

Hello, I'm looking to buy a pair of 2.12 and want some advice on sizing. Should I get a 38 or 39?
I'm a size 38 in Acne Pistols which fits fine. And size 38 in Maison Margiela sneakers although my toe is touching the front in these.


----------



## HiromiT

Lozzalozza said:


> Hi, sorry to ask you a question from your reply that's 12 months old but can I get an idea of the sizing for the 2.12. Are they tight or loose?


Hi! The 2.12 fits true to size but a little loose on me as I do have a narrow-ish foot. I'm usually a 37 and that's my size in GGDB except for their Slide sneakers. Most people including me go down a size in the Slides. You should probably get a 38. If they are smidge tight, then replace the wedge insole with a thinner one and that should give you some wiggle room. Good luck!

ETA: I found a size guide from GGDB's online store. Go to this link and click "Size Guide". http://www.goldengoosedeluxebrand.c...with-leather-star-pro-29E599-F93SN#id_sneaker


----------



## Lozzalozza

HiromiT said:


> Hi! The 2.12 fits true to size but a little loose on me as I do have a narrow-ish foot. I'm usually a 37 and that's my size in GGDB except for their Slide sneakers. Most people including me go down a size in the Slides. You should probably get a 38. If they are smidge tight, then replace the wedge insole with a thinner one and that should give you some wiggle room. Good luck!
> 
> ETA: I found a size guide from GGDB's online store. Go to this link and click "Size Guide". http://www.goldengoosedeluxebrand.c...with-leather-star-pro-29E599-F93SN#id_sneaker


Thanks for your reply!


----------



## JessLeora

jayne01 said:


> Joining this thread with my new glitter slides!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3108598
> View attachment 3108599


OMG I love these i dont even know why i love them I just do and i am normally a 6.5 in american shoes and sz 37 in all euopean shoes... castenar, tods, you name it and I think 37 would fit... what do you guys think ? I hope im not too late to reply but after studying these and obsessing over them while running on the treadmill ... I think i want them. Question tho if i am a size 8/10 and only 5'1 would they look bad bec my legs are curvy? Let me know what you guys think!!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Just bought my first pair of golden goose shoes! So excited to see them in person!


----------



## Jaime

I have recently gone overboard with these. I bought some 6 months ago and didn't realise they came with a wedge. I sent them straight back. As they keep drawing me to them I bought another pair last week and decided the wedge wasn't that bad.... I now have 4 pairs!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Just received my first pair of sneakers today and love them......they are glitter with leopard hearts....pricey but fun....my husband didn't like them....


----------



## eoifemacbeth

I sprang for a pair of turquoise Slides at a CRAZY low price on Vestiare. They're so '80s retro! I went with a 37 - I usually go with 38 in designer shoes as I have a wide large 7/small 7.5 (US) foot, but since the consensus seemed to be that the toe box of Slides is on the wide side I risked sizing down. Cross your fingers for me! I've been loving my Isabel Marant Bekkets to death and thought a more retro pair of wedge sneakers would be fun. Can't wait to get them!!


----------



## elzyecha

NEVER again buy anything from Vestiare!! I bought my first bag Proved Authentic in "Good condition" but when the bag arrived and i wore it for two times, its started to tearing apart. Handles stiches etc. horror horror story. Tell anyone not to buy anything from it.


----------



## Mia.Mara

hello, please help!  what is the deal with the non high tops superstar style GG sneakers platform? do they all have it, are some removable or do they all come with a non removable one?? i'm so confused and want to order some online.... i'm 40 in isabel marant sneakers but all other shoes 39-39.5 and US 8.5 do i order 39 in low tops glitter superstars?? grrrrr so confused!!!


----------



## Mia.Mara

Jaime said:


> I have recently gone overboard with these. I bought some 6 months ago and didn't realise they came with a wedge. I sent them straight back. As they keep drawing me to them I bought another pair last week and decided the wedge wasn't that bad.... I now have 4 pairs!



hello, please help!  what is the deal with the non high tops superstar style GG sneakers platform? do they all have it, are some removable or do they all come with a non removable one?? i'm so confused and want to order some online.... i'm 40 in isabel marant sneakers but all other shoes 39-39.5 and US 8.5 do i order 39 in low tops glitter superstars?? grrrrr so confused!!!


----------



## baxa17

Superstars are true to size - i wear us 6 and take 36 (37 in Isabel Marant). Wedges are removable. The May style doesn't havr wedge if you're interested.


----------



## eoifemacbeth

Just ordered my second pair of GGs in kind of a metallic gunmetal/black pinstripe. I've been wearing my turquoise pair constantly all summer and fall long and am totally obsessed with them. They go with everything even though they're such a bright color. And I will admit that a 36 would probably be a better fit, but I'll be able to wear very thick socks with the 37s so they'll be great winter sneakers as well.


----------



## s.tighe

This is an old thread but I"m hoping someone can help me out... I just bought a pair of GG Francys on the real real (which doesn't always *sell* the real REAL...). They were listed as women's size 7, but I can't find evidence of this style for women anywhere online and I've searched high and low. So I'm wondering 2 things: are they fake (they do not have the usual patches and branding of the women's francys) or are they men's and TRR mismarked them (which would be so typical of them)? I've never bought GG shoes before, so I'd really appreciate any assistance anyone can give! Thank you!


----------



## missjenny2679

Hi! I know this is an old thread, but I'm hoping someone sees and can help! This is my first pair of GG and I was wondering if by looking at my foot imprint is this how they should fit?


----------



## missjenny2679

Anyone!? Bueller, Bueller!?[emoji12][emoji1317]


----------



## dizzygirl

missjenny2679 said:


> Anyone!? Bueller, Bueller!?[emoji12][emoji1317]


Hi: Sorry I can't specifically answer your question because I too and am in a predicament about sizing.  I recently bought a pair of 38 Slides, after reading this forum extensively, and thinking that I should size down because they seem to run large?!  I'm normally an 8.5.  Well, I received them and tried them on and oh my goodness, they were so tight and hard to get my foot into.  Once in, I suppose they fit in the toe area, but they were constricting on the sides.  Now, I'm left at a loss.  Do I go with 39 or 40?  According to the charts online, the 40 is equivalent to a US 10, but judging from the pair I bought and returned, these run very tight.  What's your experience with sizing and fit?


----------



## green.bee

missjenny2679 said:


> Hi! I know this is an old thread, but I'm hoping someone sees and can help! This is my first pair of GG and I was wondering if by looking at my foot imprint is this how they should fit?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3621067



I would say that you want to have a little wiggle room so your toes don't touch the top of the shoe, so in my opinion the fit is OK.



dizzygirl said:


> Hi: Sorry I can't specifically answer your question because I too and am in a predicament about sizing.  I recently bought a pair of 38 Slides, after reading this forum extensively, and thinking that I should size down because they seem to run large?!  I'm normally an 8.5.  Well, I received them and tried them on and oh my goodness, they were so tight and hard to get my foot into.  Once in, I suppose they fit in the toe area, but they were constricting on the sides.  Now, I'm left at a loss.  Do I go with 39 or 40?  According to the charts online, the 40 is equivalent to a US 10, but judging from the pair I bought and returned, these run very tight.  What's your experience with sizing and fit?



I wear US 8.5-9 and 39EU and I purchased the Slides in a size 38 and the fit is perfect. I felt a little tight at the beginning, not length wise but width wise and more as if the shoe box is was too low  After a few wears the shoe are comfortable without any discomfort. I loosened up the laces a little as well.


----------



## missjenny2679

green.bee said:


> I would say that you want to have a little wiggle room so your toes don't touch the top of the shoe, so in my opinion the fit is OK.
> 
> 
> 
> I wear US 8.5-9 and 39EU and I purchased the Slides in a size 38 and the fit is perfect. I felt a little tight at the beginning, not length wise but width wise and more as if the shoe box is was too low  After a few wears the shoe are comfortable without any discomfort. I loosened up the laces a little as well.



Thank you so much![emoji4]


----------



## mariam_aaa

Is anybody here? I need your help


----------



## sinyard

mariam_aaa said:


> Is anybody here? I need your help



I can help! I have the superstar


----------



## sugarmamma174

advice on GG slide fit. I have the mid star in my actual size 6/36 and the fit is great. I bought a pair of GG slides on yoox in 36 as well and they are so roomy.  At this point I am keeping them and just resolving to wear a thick sock. But now that I am aware of the way they fit I'm wondering about what size I should order for the next pair I am eyeing.  I am obsessing over the leopard slide and found them in Australia.  The shipping is $50!  If you spend over 700 then it's free. I feel like I should almost order both the 35 and the 36 and get the free shipping but I will have to send one back and pay the shipping cost back.  Advice???


----------



## sugarmamma174

mariam_aaa said:


> Is anybody here? I need your help


What is your question? I have the mid star and the slide thus far.  I am becoming an obsessed person about GG.  Not good for the pocket book. My husband hates them on me but whatever we dont dress for men we dress for ourselves


----------



## mariam_aaa

sugarmamma174 said:


> What is your question? I have the mid star and the slide thus far.  I am becoming an obsessed person about GG.  Not good for the pocket book. My husband hates them on me but whatever we dont dress for men we dress for ourselves



Thanks for your response and your attantion❤☺ I have just registered on this forum I adore these sneakers and I would like to buy them and I have a trouble in size? I measured my feet and they are 24 cm, and which size will be more suitable for me? As usual I wear 37,5 in euro and in us women 7 and in us men 5,5.  And the next question is about this page is it original ➡️ www.goldenoutlet2017.com? Because there are such discounts and sales that I can't believe.


----------



## mariam_aaa

sinyard said:


> I can help! I have the superstar


Thanks for your response and your attantion❤☺ I have just registered on this forum I adore these sneakers and I would like to buy them and I have a trouble in size? I measured my feet and they are 24 cm, and which size will be more suitable for me? As usual I wear 37,5 in euro and in us women 7 and in us men 5,5.


----------



## sugarmamma174

mariam_aaa said:


> Thanks for your response and your attantion❤☺ I have just registered on this forum I adore these sneakers and I would like to buy them and I have a trouble in size? I measured my feet and they are 24 cm, and which size will be more suitable for me? As usual I wear 37,5 in euro and in us women 7 and in us men 5,5.  And the next question is about this page is it original ➡️ www.goldenoutlet2017.com? Because there are such discounts and sales that I can't believe.


So i only have mid star and slide. I would say the mid star runs true to size so you would
Order size 7. The slide I found to be super long and wide in the toe area so I would size down to a 6 I think? I posted a question above asking if I should size down a full size for the slide. It's always better for a shoe to be bigger than smaller. I am currently wearing my slide in size 36 and I'm a true 6 and I feel like I could have gone down to a 35 size 5. But I'm just wearing a thicker sock and it's comfy.


----------



## Jaime

Without even opening that link I'd be pretty certain they would be fake.


----------



## mariam_aaa

sugarmamma174 said:


> So i only have mid star and slide. I would say the mid star runs true to size so you would
> Order size 7. The slide I found to be super long and wide in the toe area so I would size down to a 6 I think? I posted a question above asking if I should size down a full size for the slide. It's always better for a shoe to be bigger than smaller. I am currently wearing my slide in size 36 and I'm a true 6 and I feel like I could have gone down to a 35 size 5. But I'm just wearing a thicker sock and it's comfy.


Thanks for your advice


----------



## mariam_aaa

Jaime said:


> Without even opening that link I'd be pretty certain they would be fake.



But this web page has the logo of the original GG and thats why I can't understand


----------



## Jaime

Logos can be copied... And are by counterfeiters. Totally up to you if you buy but most of those urls that have a brand name with "outlet.com" are generally fake. And if they're selling fakes as real they are obviously going to use the logo....


----------



## mariam_aaa

Jaime said:


> Logos can be copied... And are by counterfeiters. Totally up to you if you buy but most of those urls that have a brand name with "outlet.com" are generally fake. And if they're selling fakes as real they are obviously going to use the logo....


Thank you very much.


----------



## green.bee

sugarmamma174 said:


> advice on GG slide fit. I have the mid star in my actual size 6/36 and the fit is great. I bought a pair of GG slides on yoox in 36 as well and they are so roomy.  At this point I am keeping them and just resolving to wear a thick sock. But now that I am aware of the way they fit I'm wondering about what size I should order for the next pair I am eyeing.  I am obsessing over the leopard slide and found them in Australia.  The shipping is $50!  If you spend over 700 then it's free. I feel like I should almost order both the 35 and the 36 and get the free shipping but I will have to send one back and pay the shipping cost back.  Advice???


size down one size in Slides. I normally wear 39 and 38 in Slides fits well.


----------



## jayne01

I'm loving my new superstars! (Got them for 25% off during the Shopbop sale this week.)


----------



## Cantonadiangirl

jayne01 said:


> I'm loving my new superstars! (Got them for 25% off during the Shopbop sale this week.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3667381


I love those on you! I totally get the obsession with GGDB sneakers. I'm new to getting them and i just bought three pairs .... Couldn't resist it. Here's me wearing the superstar in all leather ! I also got the midstar in grey with glitter and another midstar that is white leather with greyish suede tongue and toe  View media item 2493


----------



## Mia Bella

jayne01 said:


> I'm loving my new superstars! (Got them for 25% off during the Shopbop sale this week.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3667381



Oh man, those are KILLER. Very cool and how awesome are Shopbop's sales? I bought a cute little bag for Spring\Summer w/ 25% off and then of course after the sale was over I started looking into GG sneakers. [emoji30]



Cantonadiangirl said:


> I love those on you! I totally get the obsession with GGDB sneakers. I'm new to getting them and i just bought three pairs .... Couldn't resist it. Here's me wearing the superstar in all leather ! I also got the midstar in grey with glitter and another midstar that is white leather with greyish suede tongue and toe  View media item 2493



Aw, I can't see your pics?


----------



## Cantonadiangirl

Mia Bella said:


> Oh man, those are KILLER. Very cool and how awesome are Shopbop's sales? I bought a cute little bag for Spring\Summer w/ 25% off and then of course after the sale was over I started looking into GG sneakers. [emoji30]
> 
> 
> 
> Aw, I can't see your pics?


oh no  let me try again!


----------



## Mia Bella

Cantonadiangirl said:


> oh no  let me try again!
> View attachment 3676105
> View attachment 3676106
> View attachment 3676107



There they are! So cute! Which ones do you like better? 

Also, I see that you have two pairs with the laces tied and the last one is untied... I just got my Superstars today and they fit perfectly but when I leave the laces loose my heel slips and the shoes flop like flip flops. So my laces aren't super tight but I do have to tie them. Do yours slip a lot?

Mine look like your first ones but they're a little different. [emoji3] I plan to post pics soon!


----------



## Cantonadiangirl

Mia Bella said:


> There they are! So cute! Which ones do you like better?
> 
> Also, I see that you have two pairs with the laces tied and the last one is untied... I just got my Superstars today and they fit perfectly but when I leave the laces loose my heel slips and the shoes flop like flip flops. So my laces aren't super tight but I do have to tie them. Do yours slip a lot?
> 
> Mine look like your first ones but they're a little different.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I plan to post pics soon!





Mia Bella said:


> There they are! So cute! Which ones do you like better?
> 
> Also, I see that you have two pairs with the laces tied and the last one is untied... I just got my Superstars today and they fit perfectly but when I leave the laces loose my heel slips and the shoes flop like flip flops. So my laces aren't super tight but I do have to tie them. Do yours slip a lot?
> 
> Mine look like your first ones but they're a little different. [emoji3] I plan to post pics soon!


 Yay!!! Don't you love your GG's??? I have two pairs of the superstars and one pair of midstars. The only pair i feel comfortble not wearing them tied up are the midstars because they fit differently.. With the shoe going above my ankle, so you feel less slipping. I tend to pull the laces very tight near the top to keep them in place.

I get the same feeling as you, slipping or flip flopping if i don't tie up my superstars, but one trick is to tie the laces beneath the tongue of the shoe!

I love both styles. The superstars are more versatile but i love the midstars also because they give you a slightly different look. Hehe sorry that wasn't much help


----------



## sinyard

I can't stop... I started with the Superstar in Snow Leopard and Black Star a few weeks ago and I've since added 4 more pairs of Superstars and I still want more!   I don't wear heels anymore (haven't in years years since my kids are still little) and these sneakers are so amazingly comfortable, stylish and chic!


----------



## sinyard

Here are some pics of mine, maybe they will be helpful to you in deciding which pair to get!


----------



## Cantonadiangirl

sinyard said:


> Here are some pics of mine, maybe they will be helpful to you in deciding which pair to get!


Your collection is amazing


----------



## sinyard

Cantonadiangirl said:


> Your collection is amazing



Thank you very much! I was thinking the last two were too much a like but that black back really makes them so much different with outfits.


----------



## sinyard

Has anyone checked these out in person? Thee are the gold version and I was wondering if it's too much gold? These are some of the pics I had the store email me the other day. I'm still undecided....


----------



## sinyard

Well, I ended up ordering these instead, since I have nothing like them and I finally them in a 39!


----------



## sinyard

They arrived and WOW! These are amazing, I'm so glad I added these to my collection!


----------



## Mia Bella

Cantonadiangirl said:


> Yay!!! Don't you love your GG's??? I have two pairs of the superstars and one pair of midstars. The only pair i feel comfortble not wearing them tied up are the midstars because they fit differently.. With the shoe going above my ankle, so you feel less slipping. I tend to pull the laces very tight near the top to keep them in place.
> 
> I get the same feeling as you, slipping or flip flopping if i don't tie up my superstars, but one trick is to tie the laces beneath the tongue of the shoe!
> 
> I love both styles. The superstars are more versatile but i love the midstars also because they give you a slightly different look. Hehe sorry that wasn't much help



You definitely helped! I didn't know if it was just me that was dealing with the extreme flip-flopping or what. I see bloggers wearing these with the laces untied and totally loose and I don't know how they get around. I suspect they untie them for the picture and then tighten them back up so they can walk away, haha.


----------



## Mia Bella

sinyard said:


> Here are some pics of mine, maybe they will be helpful to you in deciding which pair to get!


What an amazing collection you have! Your feet are so spoiled because these shoes are the comfiest. Also, you and I are shoe twins! My first pair of GGs arrived last week and they're the last ones you posted. The Superstars with the silver lettering on the side and black back. Love them!


----------



## Mia Bella

sinyard said:


> View attachment 3682758
> View attachment 3682759
> 
> 
> They arrived and WOW! These are amazing, I'm so glad I added these to my collection!


So cute and totally on trend with the chambray! I first saw these on @_thefab3 on instagram and thought they were so cool. She just posted a pic of her wearing them with a dress the other day, actually. I love how these sneakers can be worn with anything.


----------



## sinyard

Mia Bella said:


> What an amazing collection you have! Your feet are so spoiled because these shoes are the comfiest. Also, you and I are shoe twins! My first pair of GGs arrived last week and they're the last ones you posted. The Superstars with the silver lettering on the side and black back. Love them!



Thank you very much!  I was debating if I should return the pair with the black back that you have too because I was wondering if they were too similar to the pair with the silver back in my collection! I think I'll keep them, I wear a lot of black tops so I think they will get a lot of use.


----------



## sinyard

Mia Bella said:


> So cute and totally on trend with the chambray! I first saw these on @_thefab3 on instagram and thought they were so cool. She just posted a pic of her wearing them with a dress the other day, actually. I love how these sneakers can be worn with anything.



Awesome! I'll have to check her out on Instagram in them! They are really versatile, you're right!!!!


----------



## sinyard

I just added these two pairs.  When they arrive I'll post pictures of the actual shoe. Now, I'm done until Fall Winter comes out!


----------



## sheanabelle

. First pair of GG. Had them for about a month and have practically worn them everywhere except to work.


----------



## missjenny2679

They have quickly become my most worn pair of shoes!


----------



## Raffaluv

sinyard said:


> View attachment 3682758
> View attachment 3682759
> 
> 
> They arrived and WOW! These are amazing, I'm so glad I added these to my collection!



These are so unique! congrats! & I think the gold are pretty too but the chambray is so different! I have the all stars w/ the black back & love them too! I'm lucky enough to be able to wear jeans & sneakers for work but not the distressed jeans that I love so this is my way to get my "distressed " relaxed look in! Lol - I really wanted the ones w/ the white back that you have but opted for these instead & will continue looking for the others in my size! You have an amazing collection! Thanks for letting me share! The star ⭐️ looks ripped off  on these!


----------



## sinyard

Raffaluv said:


> View attachment 3701886
> 
> 
> These are so unique! congrats! & I think the gold are pretty too but the chambray is so different! I have the all stars w/ the black back & love them too! I'm lucky enough to be able to wear jeans & sneakers for work but not the distressed jeans that I love so this is my way to get my "distressed " relaxed look in! Lol - I really wanted the ones w/ the white back that you have but opted for these instead & will continue looking for the others in my size! You have an amazing collection! Thanks for letting me share! The star [emoji294]️ looks ripped off  on these!



Thank you! The ones with the star ripped off are pretty awesome. I'll attach some pics of them.


----------



## Ty12Taylor

Hey I know these are an old pair. 2015 I think? But was wondering if anybody knew anything about possibly being able to find these somewhere where its not a scam. I know I should probably just move on but I'm obsessed with these and my heart is breaking that I can't have them and have to settle for another pair.  Green suede. White leather. Black star.


----------



## Ty12Taylor

Or possibly something very similar?


----------



## Ty12Taylor

I'm a pretty true size 9.5. Depending on different shoes I can wear a 10 or sometimes a 9. Just wondering what you thought, those of you with experience with GGDB. I was planning on getting the superstar lows


----------



## sinyard

Ty12Taylor said:


> Or possibly something very similar?



To what?


----------



## Ty12Taylor

sinyard said:


> To what?


----------



## sinyard

Sorry! For some reason your original post wasn't showing.  Your best bet is ebay or poshmark.


----------



## Ty12Taylor

sinyard said:


> Sorry! For some reason your original post wasn't showing.  Your best bet is ebay or poshmark.


Thanks


----------



## ipekkeles

my favorite sneakers [emoji173]️ i wear a size 38


----------



## sinyard

Another new pair, silver grey glitter.  I love these so much. They dress up a pair and of jeans and a tee shirt!


----------



## mundodabolsa

ipekkeles said:


> my favorite sneakers [emoji173]️ i wear a size 38



I have this gold pair too and love them. People always comment on how fun they are. 

The other night I was biking into town with my neighbor and knew we would be biking back at dusk.  Since I don't have a light on my bicycle I wore my gold sneakers to act as extra reflectors.


----------



## jayne01

sinyard said:


> View attachment 3716566
> 
> 
> Another new pair, silver grey glitter.  I love these so much. They dress up a pair and of jeans and a tee shirt!



I love these!


----------



## Jaime

I now have 10 pairs of these... I think I'm addicted.


----------



## s.tighe

Delete


----------



## jayne01

Jaime said:


> I now have 10 pairs of these... I think I'm addicted.



Wow! Do you have a collection pic?? I ordered my 4th pair yesterday, and have my eye on a 5th...they are definitely addicting!!!


----------



## Jaime

No I don't, would be good to get one day but getting them all out for the pic then getting them all back in would take more time than I have these days!!


----------



## sinyard

Jaime said:


> I now have 10 pairs of these... I think I'm addicted.



This makes me soooo happy to see this post! Now, I don't feel so bad about the number I have (14). What is your favorite style? I just ordered the slide to try it own and I'm sending them them back, I prefer the midstar over the slide! Post pics of your collection, I'd love to see it!!!!


----------



## Jaime

All are super stars. My favourite are the limited edition swarovski ones. 

https://encrypted-tbn2.gstatic.com/...m4Izh_0N9uqNde2M08DvKNC2BhoD4m3WleU4JNtXrkL5b


----------



## sinyard

Jaime said:


> All are super stars. My favourite are the limited edition swarovski ones.
> 
> https://encrypted-tbn2.gstatic.com/...m4Izh_0N9uqNde2M08DvKNC2BhoD4m3WleU4JNtXrkL5b



I almost bought them when they were 60% off, I thought maybe they were too white.  Bummer....I should have bought them!


----------



## jayne01

These came today! I wear mostly black, gray, and denim and thought they'd be a fun pop of color.


----------



## sinyard

jayne01 said:


> These came today! I wear mostly black, gray, and denim and thought they'd be a fun pop of color.
> View attachment 3759741



Sounds like what I wear too! They look great!!!!


----------



## alicesha

Hi! Has anyone purchased the v-stars? If so, do they run true to size or small? Thanks!


----------



## sinyard

alicesha said:


> Hi! Has anyone purchased the v-stars? If so, do they run true to size or small? Thanks!



Not yet! If you do let us know!!!


----------



## jayne01

alicesha said:


> Hi! Has anyone purchased the v-stars? If so, do they run true to size or small? Thanks!



I haven't but I've been eyeing the velvet ones! The only thing that's been holding me back is the toe cap, the one on Converses bothers the top of my foot and I don't know if it would on the GG ones too...


----------



## Skippyapp

If you need help on sizing, this might be useful.


----------



## Gemmathilde

I love my Golden Goose's!!!! I feel they run big on me. I'm usually a US 5.5/6 or EU 36, but I definitely had to size down to 35 in my Superstars and Francy.


----------



## Skippyapp

Gemmathilde said:


> I love my Golden Goose's!!!! I feel they run big on me. I'm usually a US 5.5/6 or EU 36, but I definitely had to size down to 35 in my Superstars and Francy.


I have the same shoe size as you!! But I still wear a size IT36 for both superstars and francy. More room for my toes to wiggle! Yes and I love my GGDB's!!


----------



## Raffaluv

Loving this thread! 

Wanted to turn my gold boy into more of an everyday bag & thought these were fun w/ the gold shimmer & wing tip details - also a cpl quick work pics w/ my ripped stars ⭐️


----------



## gagabag

Hi all! I am thinking of branching out from IM and get my first GG sneakers with this one - https://www.net-a-porter.com/au/en/...per-star-distressed-metallic-leather-sneakers

Just a bit worried with the metallic leather. Sure I want it distressed but not too distressed that it's cracking everywhere with wear. Would love to hear your thoughts/experience...Many thanks! x


----------



## sinyard

gagabag said:


> Hi all! I am thinking of branching out from IM and get my first GG sneakers with this one - https://www.net-a-porter.com/au/en/...per-star-distressed-metallic-leather-sneakers
> 
> Just a bit worried with the metallic leather. Sure I want it distressed but not too distressed that it's cracking everywhere with wear. Would love to hear your thoughts/experience...Many thanks! x



Hi! Be prepared for this to be your first pair of many!!!! Once you buy one pair, the comfort of them can't be matched and you'll want many more! The metallic won't crack or peel with wear. They hold amazing and will last and last for years to come.  Let us know what you decide!


----------



## sinyard

Raffaluv said:


> View attachment 3779620
> View attachment 3779648
> View attachment 3779651
> View attachment 3779654
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loving this thread!
> 
> Wanted to turn my gold boy into more of an everyday bag & thought these were fun w/ the gold shimmer & wing tip details - also a cpl quick work pics w/ my ripped stars [emoji294]️



That both look awesome ! I have the same ripped off star pair and I must say they are one of my favorites to wear!


----------



## gagabag

sinyard said:


> Hi! Be prepared for this to be your first pair of many!!!! Once you buy one pair, the comfort of them can't be matched and you'll want many more! The metallic won't crack or peel with wear. They hold amazing and will last and last for years to come.  Let us know what you decide!



Thank you! Oh dear can't start another obsession [emoji12] I haven't even gotten this one and I am already plotting for the black one. Can't decide which one to get first.

I have only had white IM sneakers...
Do you find much wear to a black sneaker as the white ones?


----------



## sinyard

gagabag said:


> Thank you! Oh dear can't start another obsession [emoji12] I haven't even gotten this one and I am already plotting for the black one. Can't decide which one to get first.
> 
> I have only had white IM sneakers...
> Do you find much wear to a black sneaker as the white ones?



I don't have any solid black ones, I have a bunch of white, cream and patterned ones like Zebra and leopard.  If I were you I'd go for a pair that's neutral to start with.  I have a ton of GG sneakers and I wear this pair the most!


----------



## Aimee3

Could someone let me know if the insoles on the Golden Goose sneakers are removable or does it vary depending on the style?  Need to find sneakers that have that feature so I can fit my own insoles in them.  I'm not a sneaker person but since I will be in sneakers against my will, the photos of the ones you ladies have posted are cute and I would wear them. 
Thanks so much


----------



## sinyard

Aimee3 said:


> Could someone let me know if the insoles on the Golden Goose sneakers are removable or does it vary depending on the style?  Need to find sneakers that have that feature so I can fit my own insoles in them.  I'm not a sneaker person but since I will be in sneakers against my will, the photos of the ones you ladies have posted are cute and I would wear them.
> Thanks so much



Hi. All of the Superstar insoles can be removed. However, if you remove the insole you're also removing the build in wedge. The insoles on the shoes are spectacular and provide extra height and comfort.  I think the insoles are part of the reason the shoes are so expensive.  I hope it works for you though if you put yours in. If you remove the insole you might be able to go down a size too since your foot won't be pushing forward due to the wedge. 

I'll have to look at my midstar and slide to see if they are removable insoles too.


----------



## Aimee3

Thanks so much. I didn't realize they have a wedge inside. I don't know if it'll work with insoles but I will definitely try. Anything to be taller!


----------



## gagabag

sinyard said:


> Hi. All of the Superstar insoles can be removed. However, if you remove the insole you're also removing the build in wedge. The insoles on the shoes are spectacular and provide extra height and comfort.  I think the insoles are part of the reason the shoes are so expensive.  I hope it works for you though if you put yours in. If you remove the insole you might be able to go down a size too since your foot won't be pushing forward due to the wedge.
> 
> I'll have to look at my midstar and slide to see if they are removable insoles too.



I ordered my size online. Sadly I had to return it straight away. Exactly what Sinyard said, in my case, the wedge felt like it's pushing my toes, squishing them in the toebox. It didn't feel comfortable, at least in my case. Will try a different style and see how I go


----------



## sinyard

gagabag said:


> I ordered my size online. Sadly I had to return it straight away. Exactly what Sinyard said, in my case, the wedge felt like it's pushing my toes, squishing them in the toebox. It didn't feel comfortable, at least in my case. Will try a different style and see how I go



Go up one size in the Superstar and they will be perfect!


----------



## sinyard

Aimee3 said:


> Thanks so much. I didn't realize they have a wedge inside. I don't know if it'll work with insoles but I will definitely try. Anything to be taller!



You're welcome!  You're going to love them.


----------



## gagabag

sinyard said:


> Go up one size in the Superstar and they will be perfect!



Thanks Sinyard! Not sure if sizing up would help. My toes felt squished but my heels are slipping from the back. Don't know if I just received a bad batch. Too bad I can only get it online. But will try again soon!


----------



## pazt

sinyard said:


> Hi! Be prepared for this to be your first pair of many!!!! Once you buy one pair, the comfort of them can't be matched and you'll want many more! The metallic won't crack or peel with wear. They hold amazing and will last and last for years to come.  Let us know what you decide!



OMG totally agree "be prepared for this to be your first of many!" 

I just got hooked and bought 2 pairs right away! cant get enough!


----------



## Aimee3

I finally tried on a pair.  They did not work for me because  the wedge made my heel so high I felt like the shoes were going to fall right off my feet when I walked. I was originally interested in taking out the insoles so I could put dr made insoles in the shoes, but since I hope to not have to wear the dr made insoles for too long, I wanted to be able to wear them with the golden goose wedge.  I tried both the size 7 and size 8 and neither size worked for me. 
Did anyone else feel like their foot (heel) was going to come out of the shoe because of the wedge?


----------



## Jaime

Yes, my very first pair I sent back because of the wedge. Didn't feel right and it didn't feel like enough of the shoe was holding onto my foot. But I loved the style so much that about 6 months later I tried again determined to make it work. The next time they didn't feel as bad and the more I wore them, the more comfortable they were.

I did get rid of 3 of my 10 pairs this past week. I don't get around to wearing them all and they're really all the same colour/style with different star colours! So I sold a few of the ones most alike some I already have. Best sneakers ever I just had an unnecessary amount!!


----------



## gagabag

This just occurred to me as I am browsing the sites attempting to try again...
Do u guys wear socks in these? Thanks


----------



## Jaime

I do. They're a think ankle style sock. I can't bear shoes without socks.


----------



## sinyard

gagabag said:


> This just occurred to me as I am browsing the sites attempting to try again...
> Do u guys wear socks in these? Thanks



I hate socks but I always wear the thin nylon no show socks, I found mine at tj max and they are a nude color. My feet sweat and I don't want them to get stinky or discolored, gross I know!


----------



## sinyard

pazt said:


> OMG totally agree "be prepared for this to be your first of many!"
> 
> I just got hooked and bought 2 pairs right away! cant get enough!



I know!!! What's wrong with us?!! Lol 
I've tried Saint Laurent Court, Common Projects, Gucci Ace and noting can compare to the comfort of GG sneakers.


----------



## pazt

sinyard said:


> I know!!! What's wrong with us?!! Lol
> I've tried Saint Laurent Court, Common Projects, Gucci Ace and noting can compare to the comfort of GG sneakers.



Hahaha me too! I just gave away a few of my adidas NMD and sold my Valentino's. Still kept my converse comme des garçons, New Balance and Chanel. Now I just ordered my 3rd one and planning to visit a Barneys next week to try on some more


----------



## brbrfilek

Hi! for anyone looking to buy superstar style. I have searched online for advice for quite some time and most people suggested they were running large, thus to size down (entire size!). I wish i had come across this thread before buying these. They somehow run large but it is more width and the wedge. The very same wedge makes you squash a bit your toes while walking long time so consider bit roomier front. I am normally 38EU, sometimes but rarely 37.5 and got myself 37, which is ok if i do not have to walk a lot. i wish i have gone only half size down from my regular size as at that time and as far as i remember they used to offer half sizes! (what happened to that?!) Having said that feel that 38 would be too roomy on the other hand. 
About the shoes: they are fab, great quality leather and that outstanding style.


----------



## Cherry44

My second pair, so in loooove!


----------



## rakhee81

Just picked up my second pair-love these more than the first! Fit perfectly one size down from my usual [emoji7]


----------



## Sarah_sarah

So glad there is a thread on my now favorite brand of sneakers. And now I have my eyes on the glitter ones. They are soo comfy.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

gagabag said:


> This just occurred to me as I am browsing the sites attempting to try again...
> Do u guys wear socks in these? Thanks



If I must confess, not always. [emoji33] and they still are so comfy.


----------



## mundodabolsa

gagabag said:


> This just occurred to me as I am browsing the sites attempting to try again...
> Do u guys wear socks in these? Thanks





Sarah_sarah said:


> If I must confess, not always. [emoji33] and they still are so comfy.



I never wear socks with them.  I didn't realize that was something worthy of needing to confess?? It's just not cold where I live.


----------



## Jaime

I don't wear socks because it's cold. Can't think of anything worse than the feeling of shoes on bare feet especially when it's hot.


----------



## Cherry44

I don't wear socks either, but I can bet the most comfortable ones!


----------



## sinyard

rakhee81 said:


> Just picked up my second pair-love these more than the first! Fit perfectly one size down from my usual [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3807840



I had these, returned them and then regretted returning them and rebought them! I love them so much.


----------



## sinyard

Sarah_sarah said:


> So glad there is a thread on my now favorite brand of sneakers. And now I have my eyes on the glitter ones. They are soo comfy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3807848



Love them! Are those the private edition from NAP? I've been eyeing those!


----------



## Sarah_sarah

sinyard said:


> Love them! Are those the private edition from NAP? I've been eyeing those!



Oh yes. You are good! I'm a total NAP gal. You should get them, I absolutely love mine. I'm also thinking of the all glitter ones. Need more of these sneakers.


----------



## sinyard

Sarah_sarah said:


> Oh yes. You are good! I'm a total NAP gal. You should get them, I absolutely love mine. I'm also thinking of the all glitter ones. Need more of these sneakers.



I ordered so many pairs of GG from NAP since they are so fast with shipping! I might have to order these too. I don't have a pair of black superstars, just the navy slides. I just ordered the pair with gold star and tab and red GG logo on another site.  I want them all, I'm a hard time controlling myself!   Lol


----------



## sinyard

I ordered these two to add to my collection and I love them!  I must say I think the Slide is perfect for Fall and Winter!


----------



## Sarah_sarah

sinyard said:


> I ordered so many pairs of GG from NAP since they are so fast with shipping! I might have to order these too. I don't have a pair of black superstars, just the navy slides. I just ordered the pair with gold star and tab and red GG logo on another site.  I want them all, I'm a hard time controlling myself!   Lol



I totally do NAP so often my DHL guy now calls me [emoji23] on the phone to schedule deliveries. I'm loving the GG sneakers. I'm thinking of adding some more but not sure with which I'll go. Love your choices. They will also work for winter.


----------



## sinyard

Does anyone own the V Star sneakers? Are they as comfortable at the Superstar? Do they have the hidden wedge inside too? Also, do they fit like the Superstar? Thank you!!!!


----------



## sinyard

Also, does anyone own the Velvet Superstars? I'm wondering how  they will hold up.


----------



## may3545

This is an odd question, as it's not exactly pertaining to size. I got my first pair and it came with a plastic wrapped 1" cube of something. What is it?


----------



## sinyard

may3545 said:


> This is an odd question, as it's not exactly pertaining to size. I got my first pair and it came with a plastic wrapped 1" cube of something. What is it?



What?! Post a picture of it. Where did you order them from? Are you sure they're authentic....


----------



## may3545

sinyard said:


> What?! Post a picture of it. Where did you order them from? Are you sure they're authentic....


Hi! It came directly from Neiman Marcus, so it should be authentic lol. I'm traveling till end of month, will post when I'm back if no one has responded. Thanks!


----------



## sinyard

may3545 said:


> Hi! It came directly from Neiman Marcus, so it should be authentic lol. I'm traveling till end of month, will post when I'm back if no one has responded. Thanks!



Is it the little care booklet? I've never had any extras in mine and I've ordered a few from Neiman Marcus too. Yes, let us know when back home and most importantly safe travels to you!


----------



## mundodabolsa

may3545 said:


> This is an odd question, as it's not exactly pertaining to size. I got my first pair and it came with a plastic wrapped 1" cube of something. What is it?



Extra laces?  I have never gotten extra laces with mine but maybe they send them if the pair has really specific decorative laces?


----------



## may3545

mundodabolsa said:


> Extra laces?  I have never gotten extra laces with mine but maybe they send them if the pair has really specific decorative laces?






sinyard said:


> Is it the little care booklet? I've never had any extras in mine and I've ordered a few from Neiman Marcus too. Yes, let us know when back home and most importantly safe travels to you!



I'll describe it as best I can. It was plastic wrapped 1" cube, and inside looked like tan/taupe wax. It was somewhat honeycomb (not purely solid). Maybe it's for cleaning? Anywho, will just post in about two weeks lol. No big deal, the shoes are fine, just curious what to do with that object. Maybe it's just to absorb moisture/odor?


----------



## sinyard

No idea what is. I have lots of these shoes and never have received what you're describing.  I've had some come with extra laces (ripped off star pair) but they were just in a little plastic sealed bag that you could into.  Who knows!


----------



## sinyard

may3545 said:


> I'll describe it as best I can. It was plastic wrapped 1" cube, and inside looked like tan/taupe wax. It was somewhat honeycomb (not purely solid). Maybe it's for cleaning? Anywho, will just post in about two weeks lol. No big deal, the shoes are fine, just curious what to do with that object. Maybe it's just to absorb moisture/odor?



Maybe you got a pair someone returned and they forgot to remove their personal item from the shoes or box. I've received used shoes from Neiman Marcus before, so irritating.


----------



## may3545

sinyard said:


> Maybe you got a pair someone returned and they forgot to remove their personal item from the shoes or box. I've received used shoes from Neiman Marcus before, so irritating.


Perhaps! Who knows, as long as it's harmless. It looks brand new. I have had a pair shipped from NM that was totally "tried on" and worn, with damaged box. It was Valentino, and I was so disappointed. Returned those of course.


----------



## sinyard

may3545 said:


> Perhaps! Who knows, as long as it's harmless. It looks brand new. I have had a pair shipped from NM that was totally "tried on" and worn, with damaged box. It was Valentino, and I was so disappointed. Returned those of course.



I HATE when they do that.  Mine where Valentino too and the other was a Prada espadrille with a generic box, used shoes and no shoe bags. Yucky!


----------



## sinyard

Just got these private edition slides! Love them!


----------



## jayne01

sinyard said:


> Just got these private edition slides! Love them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3822409



I ordered those from Shopbop over the weekend! They should come tomorrow, they look great in your pic!!


----------



## sinyard

jayne01 said:


> I ordered those from Shopbop over the weekend! They should come tomorrow, they look great in your pic!!



That's so funny! I saw them and knew I had to have them. I thought the leopard would was leather but it's a material. Let me know what you think of them. Since the leopard was material I was going to mail them back. Then, I tried them on again today and there is no way I can mail them back!!! I love them.


----------



## sinyard

jayne01 said:


> I ordered those from Shopbop over the weekend! They should come tomorrow, they look great in your pic!!



So, do you like them?!


----------



## kaydelongpre

Can anyone with glitter slides or superstars weigh in on how well they've help up with each wear?  There were a few posts in 2015 about glitter popping off, and I'm wondering if anyone else had this issue recently.

I'm thinking about grabbing a pair of these blue glitter and lilac suede slides from revolve but I don't want to bite if they've don't hold up well...


----------



## sinyard

kaydelongpre said:


> Can anyone with glitter slides or superstars weigh in on how well they've help up with each wear?  There were a few posts in 2015 about glitter popping off, and I'm wondering if anyone else had this issue recently.
> 
> I'm thinking about grabbing a pair of these blue glitter and lilac suede slides from revolve but I don't want to bite if they've don't hold up well...



I have that EXACT pair and I purchased mine from Revolve too. I've had mine for a while and they've held up wonderfully.  They will be fine... one or two pieces might come off here and there but that's normal. These shoes go with EVERYTHING I swear.


----------



## may3545

Here's the rubber thingy. Please provide any insight lol. Thanks!


----------



## mundodabolsa

may3545 said:


> Here's the rubber thingy. Please provide any insight lol. Thanks!



This is just another random guess, but maybe it's a cleaning eraser?  Like those erasers that are great for cleaning stains on nubuck suede.  Maybe because the sneakers are white this thing is good to clean that white leather? 

But that's sort of odd because it's not like the look of Golden Goose sneakers is pristine, clean sneakers.


----------



## kaydelongpre

sinyard said:


> I have that EXACT pair and I purchased mine from Revolve too. I've had mine for a while and they've held up wonderfully.  They will be fine... one or two pieces might come off here and there but that's normal. These shoes go with EVERYTHING I swear.



oh no way!  Thanks for the reassurance. Fantastic they've held up!


----------



## nastasja

may3545 said:


> View attachment 3831476
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the rubber thingy. Please provide any insight lol. Thanks!



My first thought is skateboard wax.


----------



## sinyard

may3545 said:


> View attachment 3831476
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the rubber thingy. Please provide any insight lol. Thanks!



Since those are a "just landed edition" it must be something like skate board wax or a cleaner to keep them clean if you get a mark. Try the wax on another pair of shoes and see if it cleans them.


----------



## gagabag

My second attempt with ordering online. Still size 38 (I'm usually US8) and this style fits much better without my toes feeling squished. Wore it all day yesterday. Will go hunting for other colours [emoji4]


----------



## runningbird

sinyard said:


> That's so funny! I saw them and knew I had to have them. I thought the leopard would was leather but it's a material. Let me know what you think of them. Since the leopard was material I was going to mail them back. Then, I tried them on again today and there is no way I can mail them back!!! I love them.



I just ordered these exact ones from Shop Bop today.  The material looks like satin on line.  Is it holding up well with wear?  I came to the forum to see about GG sizing.  I hadn’t no idea the slides have a built in wedge!  They sure don’t look it on the outside.  I’m excited for a some height.


----------



## sinyard

runningbird said:


> I just ordered these exact ones from Shop Bop today.  The material looks like satin on line.  Is it holding up well with wear?  I came to the forum to see about GG sizing.  I hadn’t no idea the slides have a built in wedge!  They sure don’t look it on the outside.  I’m excited for a some height.



Hi! I actually ended up returning mine because I didn't like the leopard material.  I was expecting it to be suede or sometime of a leather and I was worried about the durability, and for the price I just expected more.  I ended up ordering this slide below today.


----------



## runningbird

Oh your new ones look fabulous.  Love the color scheme.  My GG’s are set to be delivered Thursday so I suppose I’ll have to see how I feel about the fabric then.


----------



## sinyard

runningbird said:


> Oh your new ones look fabulous.  Love the color scheme.  My GG’s are set to be delivered Thursday so I suppose I’ll have to see how I feel about the fabric then.



Thank you.  If you decide to exchange them, ShopBop will honor the discount on the new ones, 25% is hard to beat. I had to order a size 38 in mine instead of my usual 39, I'm hoping mine fit! But, at least if I have to exchange they'll they'll honor the discount so I figured I'd just order and if a 39 is returned I'll have the option to exchange too.  I hope you love yours! Did you see these?! The midstar with shearling lining!


----------



## runningbird

sinyard said:


> Thank you.  If you decide to exchange them, ShopBop will honor the discount on the new ones, 25% is hard to beat. I had to order a size 38 in mine instead of my usual 39, I'm hoping mine fit! But, at least if I have to exchange they'll they'll honor the discount so I figured I'd just order and if a 39 is returned I'll have the option to exchange too.  I hope you love yours! Did you see these?! The midstar with shearling lining!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3836052





sinyard said:


> Thank you.  If you decide to exchange them, ShopBop will honor the discount on the new ones, 25% is hard to beat. I had to order a size 38 in mine instead of my usual 39, I'm hoping mine fit! But, at least if I have to exchange they'll they'll honor the discount so I figured I'd just order and if a 39 is returned I'll have the option to exchange too.  I hope you love yours! Did you see these?! The midstar with shearling lining!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3836052



That is great to know about Shop Bops return policy. Thx.  With the prices I definitely want something I really love.  
Those shearling ones are off the hook.  That’s what I was hoping for with the slides- that they’d be real calf hair.  Dang, I want all the ones your posting.  You have a great eye and you’re probably the best person to go shopping with.  I’d be bankrupt! Lol!


----------



## gagabag

Hi all! I’m eyeing this one for my next GC. I know that some of you have this. What’s the material for the animal print? Is it smooth leather or rough suede? I’m getting conflicting descriptions on various websites. Thanks heaps!


----------



## rakhee81

gagabag said:


> Hi all! I’m eyeing this one for my next GC. I know that some of you have this. What’s the material for the animal print? Is it smooth leather or rough suede? I’m getting conflicting descriptions on various websites. Thanks heaps!
> 
> View attachment 3836246



Hi there! I have these and the animal print is in a fine suede (feels like suede) material. I’ve been out in the rain in mine and they’ve held up really well if that helps!


----------



## gagabag

rakhee81 said:


> Hi there! I have these and the animal print is in a fine suede (feels like suede) material. I’ve been out in the rain in mine and they’ve held up really well if that helps!


Thank you! I’m glad to know that suede held up in rain. Do you find it easy to match with your clothes? I’m contemplating between this or all black...


----------



## rakhee81

gagabag said:


> Thank you! I’m glad to know that suede held up in rain. Do you find it easy to match with your clothes? I’m contemplating between this or all black...



I find they go well with autumnal colours so are really easy to match with my current wardrobe for the season (black/grey/burgundy/beige/neutrals). I’d probably find it harder to match them in the spring/summer when I wear brighter colours but that’s when the white ones come out!

If you’re contemplating getting a black based pair but you like the animal print then I saw a leopard print black/grey/silver pair in Harrods yesterday that would be a great alternative to these...


----------



## sinyard

gagabag said:


> Hi all! I’m eyeing this one for my next GC. I know that some of you have this. What’s the material for the animal print? Is it smooth leather or rough suede? I’m getting conflicting descriptions on various websites. Thanks heaps!
> 
> View attachment 3836246



It's super soft but holds up very well! If you find your size, get them because they are selling out quickly.  I also have these and I love them both equally. They both provide a different look. 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3836376
View attachment 3836377


----------



## gagabag

So beautiful! Thank you rakhee81 and sinyard! x


----------



## sinyard

runningbird said:


> That is great to know about Shop Bops return policy. Thx.  With the prices I definitely want something I really love.
> Those shearling ones are off the hook.  That’s what I was hoping for with the slides- that they’d be real calf hair.  Dang, I want all the ones your posting.  You have a great eye and you’re probably the best person to go shopping with.  I’d be bankrupt! Lol!



Yes, we would be trouble shopping together! Lol!   I'm thinking about getting those shearling ones, I just don't know. There's just too many I like!  Let us know if you like yours!!!!!


----------



## nastasja

Does anyone have the "Starter" sneakers? Just wondering if they are TTS?


----------



## Roy-t

Hi Everyone,
I'm from belgium and desperatly looking for the golden goose Leopard superstar sneakers. I usually have 38.5. Does anyone have an experience with the goldengoosesneakers.sale ? It seems like it is the only page with available GG Leopard superstar sneakers. But the price is lower than for example Farfetch or Net-A-Porter... i hope that anyone can help me out Because im really in love with the shoes


----------



## livethelake

Has anyone purchased the velvet super stars yet?


----------



## sinyard

Roy-t said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I'm from belgium and desperatly looking for the golden goose Leopard superstar sneakers. I usually have 38.5. Does anyone have an experience with the goldengoosesneakers.sale ? It seems like it is the only page with available GG Leopard superstar sneakers. But the price is lower than for example Farfetch or Net-A-Porter... i hope that anyone can help me out Because im really in love with the shoes



That's a fake site, stay away. The real GG website is GoldenGooseDeluxeBrand.com and that's the only real website that has the actual name in it, all others are fake. They won't be discounted anywhere since they are a current season and very popular.


----------



## sinyard

livethelake said:


> Has anyone purchased the velvet super stars yet?



Yes, they are amazing!!!!! I have the Velvet midstar too in  emerald green and blue which I love even more!


----------



## livethelake

sinyard said:


> Yes, they are amazing!!!!! I have the Velvet midstar too in  emerald green and blue which I love even more!


pictures please! i am velvet obsessed


----------



## kaydelongpre

sinyard said:


> I have that EXACT pair and I purchased mine from Revolve too. I've had mine for a while and they've held up wonderfully.  They will be fine... one or two pieces might come off here and there but that's normal. These shoes go with EVERYTHING I swear.



 Sinyard I got the lilac glitter slides.  I was a bit skeptical as flash/glittery isn't really in my wheel house clothes wise, but I'm a big time slide fan & wear lots of denim I thought they'd look great with.

And turns out they're shiny but in a rather subdued way. I F'ing love them.

Also for anyone else wondering about GG glitter slides or superstars....this stuff is glued on great. It's almost like a rigid crust or bark. When I unzipped them and stretched the leather to put them on, nothing popped off, etc.  Impressed with the quality.


----------



## BHmama

Does anyone know how the men's GG Slide sneakers fit? I have two pairs of the women's slides, I'm normally a true 8 in most shoes and in GG low tops, but in my slides I size down and the 37 works better. I want to order my husband a pair of slides from East Dane while they are still on sale (ends today) and he is an 11 1/2 (would either be a 44 or 45 in GG sizing). They are already sold out of the 45. It gets complicated because my husband is across the country for work, so I'd have them sent there but don't want to make it complicated for him to figure out how to send them back if they don't work. Ha, I'm basically trying to hedge my bets here. If your husband were an 11 1/2 would you size up or down for this particular shoe? Thanks for any insights!


----------



## sinyard

BHmama said:


> Does anyone know how the men's GG Slide sneakers fit? I have two pairs of the women's slides, I'm normally a true 8 in most shoes and in GG low tops, but in my slides I size down and the 37 works better. I want to order my husband a pair of slides from East Dane while they are still on sale (ends today) and he is an 11 1/2 (would either be a 44 or 45 in GG sizing). They are already sold out of the 45. It gets complicated because my husband is across the country for work, so I'd have them sent there but don't want to make it complicated for him to figure out how to send them back if they don't work. Ha, I'm basically trying to hedge my bets here. If your husband were an 11 1/2 would you size up or down for this particular shoe? Thanks for any insights!



I'd say get him the 45, size up 1/3 size and he can wear thicker socks if needed. I'd rather have a little extra room then too tight of a shoe. If they are sold out of the 45 then order the 44 and exchange for the 45 before the 30 days are up and they'll still honor the sale price.


----------



## BHmama

sinyard said:


> I'd say get him the 45, size up 1/3 size and he can wear thicker socks if needed. I'd rather have a little extra room then too tight of a shoe. If they are sold out of the 45 then order the 44 and exchange for the 45 before the 30 days are up and they'll still honor the sale price.


Thank you! I got lucky and when I went back to the site the 45's came back on, so I ordered him both and explained how to return the ones that don't fit. Phew!


----------



## sinyard

BHmama said:


> Thank you! I got lucky and when I went back to the site the 45's came back on, so I ordered him both and explained how to return the ones that don't fit. Phew!



Awesome! I'm glad you were able to snag the 45 too!


----------



## Monique1004

My pair from couple years ago. I'm US 6 and got 36. They're a little loose. I should try a size smaller when I get a next one.


----------



## sinyard

So in love with these, exclusive to MATCHESFASHION.COM the mid/star in leopard with shearling.


----------



## sinyard

Here is my Golden Goose Leopard collection.  They do leopard like no one else!


----------



## HiromiT

sinyard said:


> View attachment 3843250
> 
> 
> Here is my Golden Goose Leopard collection.  They do leopard like no one else!


Gorgeous! I wanted the middle pair but my size sold out fast.


----------



## sinyard

HiromiT said:


> Gorgeous! I wanted the middle pair but my size sold out fast.



Thank you! Net A Porter is fully stocked, try their website again!


----------



## HiromiT

sinyard said:


> Thank you! Net A Porter is fully stocked, try their website again!


Thanks for the heads-up! I'm in Canada and buying from NAP is more expensive due to the exchange rate, duty, and shipping, unless I ship to a friend. I originally saw these on Matches which had the best price. But let's see if I want these sneakers badly enough! Lol


----------



## HiromiT

sinyard said:


> View attachment 3843244
> 
> 
> So in love with these, exclusive to MATCHESFASHION.COM the mid/star in leopard with shearling.


Is the entire shoe lined in shearling like Uggs? Or it is a shearling trim?


----------



## sinyard

HiromiT said:


> Thanks for the heads-up! I'm in Canada and buying from NAP is more expensive due to the exchange rate, duty, and shipping, unless I ship to a friend. I originally saw these on Matches which had the best price. But let's see if I want these sneakers badly enough! Lol



You're welcome! FWRD has a 38 left online, not sure if they ship to Canada or not.


----------



## sinyard

HiromiT said:


> Is the entire shoe lined in shearling like Uggs? Or it is a shearling trim?



I thought it was the entire shoe except the footbed.  However, it's just the back part of the shoe around heel and top back rim part. I actually like this way more! I'll attach a picture


----------



## HiromiT

sinyard said:


> I thought it was the entire shoe except the footbed.  However, it's just the back part of the shoe around heel and top back rim part. I actually like this way more! I'll attach a picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3843325
> View attachment 3843326


Thanks so much for the description and pics! They are really nice as they are, less bulky, and not likely to overheat your feet. Must add them to my wishlist. Enjoy your leopard collection!


----------



## sinyard

HiromiT said:


> Thanks so much for the description and pics! They are really nice as they are, less bulky, and not likely to overheat your feet. Must add them to my wishlist. Enjoy your leopard collection!



You're welcome, glad to help. I agree about being less likely to overheat, I have that issue with my UGG slippers and boots. Let us know if you get a pair! I need to put myself on a ban.


----------



## Feeding_abundance

Hi everyone,  I've just purchased my first pair of ggdb (eeek!!) but am stuck between sizes. I'm normally a 6/36 and I grabbed both the 35 and 36 in the purple/grey/blue sparkle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 slides. I wonder if anyone else has had to choose sizing for these??? What do you think of the colour???  Thx!


----------



## Feeding_abundance

Feeding_abundance said:


> Hi everyone,  I've just purchased my first pair of ggdb (eeek!!) but am stuck between sizes. I'm normally a 6/36 and I grabbed both the 35 and 36 in the purple/grey/blue sparkle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slides. I wonder if anyone else has had to choose sizing for these??? What do you think of the colour???  Thx!



These ones ....


----------



## sinyard

Feeding_abundance said:


> Hi everyone,  I've just purchased my first pair of ggdb (eeek!!) but am stuck between sizes. I'm normally a 6/36 and I grabbed both the 35 and 36 in the purple/grey/blue sparkle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slides. I wonder if anyone else has had to choose sizing for these??? What do you think of the colour???  Thx!



Go for the smaller size. I’m a 39 in the Superstar and midstar and I take a 38 in the slide. The 39 fits but it just looks too big and loose. I have the exact pair you got, just be careful because I noticed the other day when in wore them the glitter irritates my ankle from it rubbing it.


----------



## kaydelongpre

Feeding_abundance said:


> Hi everyone,  I've just purchased my first pair of ggdb (eeek!!) but am stuck between sizes. I'm normally a 6/36 and I grabbed both the 35 and 36 in the purple/grey/blue sparkle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slides. I wonder if anyone else has had to choose sizing for these??? What do you think of the colour???  Thx!



I always stay true to size in both Golden Goose slides and superstars, but I *always* wear thin to regular--not thick--socks with all my shoes.  I've tried slides on in barneys with those panty hose things and felt like I was swimming in them. The minute I put socks on they're perfect for me.  I don't wear them barefoot either.

I just got the lilac glitter ones and they're ****ing beautiful.  I was nervous about the glitter falling off, and I've worn them probably 8 times and nothing's budged. It's kinda amazing.


----------



## Feeding_abundance

sinyard said:


> Go for the smaller size. I’m a 39 in the Superstar and midstar and I take a 38 in the slide. The 39 fits but it just looks too big and loose. I have the exact pair you got, just be careful because I noticed the other day when in wore them the glitter irritates my ankle from it rubbing it.


Thanks so much!!! I think I'm going with the 35. I didn't even think about the glitter hurting my ankle. Are there others you love??? I like the mud and slides. Thx


----------



## Feeding_abundance

kaydelongpre said:


> I always stay true to size in both Golden Goose slides and superstars, but I *always* wear thin to regular--not thick--socks with all my shoes.  I've tried slides on in barneys with those panty hose things and felt like I was swimming in them. The minute I put socks on they're perfect for me.  I don't wear them barefoot either.
> 
> I just got the lilac glitter ones and they're ****ing beautiful.  I was nervous about the glitter falling off, and I've worn them probably 8 times and nothing's budged. It's kinda amazing.


Soooo good to hear!!! I wondered about going darker - velvet ir black but think these will be good for most of the year. Do you find they match up well with your outfits??? Thanks!


----------



## kaydelongpre

Feeding_abundance said:


> Soooo good to hear!!! I wondered about going darker - velvet ir black but think these will be good for most of the year. Do you find they match up well with your outfits??? Thanks!



They're actually not in my normal palette/aesthetic. Also wasn't sure about the glitter in *that* regard--the only other sparkly shoe I have is Marant's Gilly from a couple years ago. That shoe, ironically, is where my worry about glitter durability/falling off came from because those are delicate. Stuff fell off of them within 1 wear.  

But in terms of outfits & stuff I wear tons of denim and I love how these look with lighter washes.  Actually just wore them with black jeans too though & they looked great.  My other golden gooses are pretty standard colors so this was something different i guess? Hard to go wrong with any of them though tbh. especially if comfort is you thing!


----------



## Feeding_abundance

kaydelongpre said:


> They're actually not in my normal palette/aesthetic. Also wasn't sure about the glitter in *that* regard--the only other sparkly shoe I have is Marant's Gilly from a couple years ago. That shoe, ironically, is where my worry about glitter durability/falling off came from because those are delicate. Stuff fell off of them within 1 wear.
> 
> But in terms of outfits & stuff I wear tons of denim and I love how these look with lighter washes.  Actually just wore them with black jeans too though & they looked great.  My other golden gooses are pretty standard colors so this was something different i guess? Hard to go wrong with any of them though tbh. especially if comfort is you thing!



I'm a denim girl too and figured the colour mix would work well. Took me awhile to sort out which ones to buy (dark vs light) but I have lots of black booties etc. Must get a white pair now!!   Are most of yours hightops or do you have some of the superstars as well?


----------



## kaydelongpre

I have an equal amount of each!  Love the look of both styles so much.  Never really loved the francy, mid star, or whatever else they're making these days.


----------



## Feeding_abundance

kaydelongpre said:


> I have an equal amount of each!  Love the look of both styles so much.  Never really loved the francy, mid star, or whatever else they're making these days.


I'm not a fan of the Francy either. Thanks so much!!!


----------



## Raffaluv

Thinking about biting the bullet & treating myself to the crystal embellished superstars! 

Does anyone have them?!


----------



## sinyard

runningbird said:


> I just ordered these exact ones from Shop Bop today.  The material looks like satin on line.  Is it holding up well with wear?  I came to the forum to see about GG sizing.  I hadn’t no idea the slides have a built in wedge!  They sure don’t look it on the outside.  I’m excited for a some height.



Hi there! So, do you like yours?! I’m thinking about reordering them! Omg!


----------



## jayne01

My new fall/winter GG’s...love the leopard laces on these!


----------



## sinyard

Just ordered these! Hoping I love them. I’ll post pics when they arrive.


----------



## sinyard

Well, I hated them ^... sent them back!


----------



## sinyard

Just got these, and these I DO love! They are kind of grey leather and they look amazing with black jeans or any color.  Might be one of my favorite pairs in my collection for the Superstar


----------



## cali_girl

sinyard said:


> Just got these, and these I DO love! They are kind of grey leather and they look amazing with black jeans or any color.  Might be one of my favorite pairs in my collection for the Superstar



Love these!  Where did u get them?


----------



## sinyard

cali_girl said:


> Love these!  Where did u get them?



Thank you! I got mine at Net A Porter.


----------



## cali_girl

sinyard said:


> Thank you! I got mine at Net A Porter.



Thanks! I went on net a porter to look at your shoes and couldn’t say no to these.


----------



## sinyard

cali_girl said:


> Thanks! I went on net a porter to look at your shoes and couldn’t say no to these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3872350



Those are great too! The exclusives were excluded form the 25% off so I passed on them.  I hope you love them!


----------



## cali_girl

sinyard said:


> Those are great too! The exclusives were excluded form the 25% off so I passed on them.  I hope you love them!



Wow! Yes, discount makes all the difference!


----------



## pzammie

sinyard said:


> Does anyone own the V Star sneakers? Are they as comfortable at the Superstar? Do they have the hidden wedge inside too? Also, do they fit like the Superstar? Thank you!!!!



Hi Sinyard!  Just saw ur question abt the V Stars. I just got a pair last month in Barneys Chicago. Love them[emoji4] I think they’re a bit more comfy in the toe box area than the Superstars. Here’s a pic of my pink V Star 2s and underneath a pic of my Superstars. And yes the V Stars have the wedge and I took my same size 6 in both styles:


----------



## pzammie

My latest pair[emoji7]


----------



## kbcrew

Hi ladies, need some help. I️ just ordered a pair of super stars, but can’t decide which size to keep . I’m a 7.5 so both the 8 and 7 fit me. Do these stretch out over time? Also is there a net-a-porter coupon code on these? I️ got them full price. Thanks!!


----------



## gagabag

kbcrew said:


> Hi ladies, need some help. I️ just ordered a pair of super stars, but can’t decide which size to keep . I’m a 7.5 so both the 8 and 7 fit me. Do these stretch out over time? Also is there a net-a-porter coupon code on these? I️ got them full price. Thanks!!
> 
> View attachment 3879833



This one that you’re wearing looks like a good fit!
Mine stretched a bit in the front with wear.


----------



## sinyard

kbcrew said:


> Hi ladies, need some help. I️ just ordered a pair of super stars, but can’t decide which size to keep . I’m a 7.5 so both the 8 and 7 fit me. Do these stretch out over time? Also is there a net-a-porter coupon code on these? I️ got them full price. Thanks!!
> 
> View attachment 3879833



Hi! 

In my personal experience go with the withe size bigger.  As you walk your feet will naturally push forward and so you’ll want the extra room, especially if wearing for a few hours. The 25% was an exclusive for Net A Porter customers that spend a certain amount during the year.


----------



## sinyard

pzammie said:


> Hi Sinyard!  Just saw ur question abt the V Stars. I just got a pair last month in Barneys Chicago. Love them[emoji4] I think they’re a bit more comfy in the toe box area than the Superstars. Here’s a pic of my pink V Star 2s and underneath a pic of my Superstars. And yes the V Stars have the wedge and I took my same size 6 in both styles:
> View attachment 3876290
> 
> View attachment 3876291



Thank you so much.  That was very helpful.  Also, both pairs look fabulous on your feet!!!


----------



## mundodabolsa

sinyard said:


> Hi!
> 
> In my personal experience go with the withe size bigger.  As you walk your feet will naturally push forward and so you’ll want the extra room, especially if wearing for a few hours. The 25% was an exclusive for Net A Porter customers that spend a certain amount during the year.



@kbcrew , I second this opinion.  I'm also between a 37 and a 38 and have Golden Gooses in both sizes. I wear the 38s much more often because they are more comfortable.


----------



## sinyard

Added these to my collection and I must say they are AMAZING!


----------



## HiromiT

sinyard said:


> View attachment 3889168
> View attachment 3889169
> 
> 
> Added these to my collection and I must say they are AMAZING!



Love! I've been wondering about the lurex ones. Do you think material is durable? I want the same colour or the purple ones, but silver is more versatile.


----------



## sinyard

HiromiT said:


> Love! I've been wondering about the lurex ones. Do you think material is durable? I want the same colour or the purple ones, but silver is more versatile.



Yes! It’s so durable and will hold its shape very well. The grey really goes wonderful with grey, black and blue jeans too! Get them!!!


----------



## gagabag

It looks so soft @sinyard I saw it in green but grey looks better! Enjoy!


----------



## HiromiT

sinyard said:


> Yes! It’s so durable and will hold its shape very well. The grey really goes wonderful with grey, black and blue jeans too! Get them!!!


I'm soooo tempted but will wait a bit and hope they get discounted little more. I love Nike flyknit runners and these remind me of them.


----------



## HiromiT

My latest pair -- purchased during the Nordstrom presale. They're being shipped and I can't wait to get them!


----------



## Monique1004

Just got them from Barneys sale.


----------



## PoohBear

I notice that most people mention that they are whole sizes (e.g., 7 or 8) and order their typical size. If I am a 6.5, what size should I order in the slides? Any suggestions?


----------



## bagsforme

Are these worth the price?  They look like used Converse to me.


----------



## sinyard

bagsforme said:


> Are these worth the price?  They look like used Converse to me.



I guess it’s safe to assume you’ve never tried a pair on. Once you try them on there is no comparison.


----------



## sinyard

PoohBear said:


> I notice that most people mention that they are whole sizes (e.g., 7 or 8) and order their typical size. If I am a 6.5, what size should I order in the slides? Any suggestions?



Go with the 7 or your heel will rub the back. I️ recently had to exchange all of my 38 slides for 39 due to my heel hitting the back of the shoe and it’s so annoying. If it feels loose just tighten up the laces or wear thicker socks . It’s better to have more room then not enough.


----------



## green.bee

PoohBear said:


> I notice that most people mention that they are whole sizes (e.g., 7 or 8) and order their typical size. If I am a 6.5, what size should I order in the slides? Any suggestions?


I am a 8.5 and I got Slides in 38 (as recommended in this thread) and I have still a little wiggle room; no heel rubbing whatsoever. I tried a 39 and it was way to large.


----------



## sinyard

Hi ladies! Do any of you own the Francy? Should I️ order my same size as the Slide or size down? Thank you!!!!!


----------



## sinyard

Also, is the shaft higher on the Francy compared to the Slide?


----------



## Raffaluv

Got around to opening the bedazzled GGoose!   love how unique they are - extra Swarovski crystals were included! The super stars & mids are my favs! Not on sale but totally worth it! Got lucky today & found the lavender crystals w/ grey heel on sale @ my Theresa & ordered those also - I may wear them for more casual holiday events but they'll be a lot of fun to style in the summer! Thank you for letting me share!  diamonds in the rough!


----------



## Monique1004

Raffaluv said:


> View attachment 3897593
> View attachment 3897594
> View attachment 3897595
> View attachment 3897596
> View attachment 3897597
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got around to opening the bedazzled GGoose!   love how unique they are - extra Swarovski crystals were included! The super stars & mids are my favs! Not on sale but totally worth it! Got lucky today & found the lavender crystals w/ grey heel on sale @ my Theresa & ordered those also - I may wear them for more casual holiday events but they'll be a lot of fun to style in the summer! Thank you for letting me share!  diamonds in the rough!



Very nice! I quickly went to the site to get one for myself but my size is sold out already. Sad...


----------



## Raffaluv

Thank you! I was surprised to see them on sale! Sorry they were sold out in your size!  I've seen another embellished style & will check around & post them!


----------



## Raffaluv

Monique1004 said:


> Very nice! I quickly went to the site to get one for myself but my size is sold out already. Sad...



Hey Monique2004  I found this embellished style on sale but they're only available in a size 5 - let me know what size you are & I'll keep an eye out for you!  
https://www.stylebop.com/en-us/wome...&ranSiteID=z1KL9yrNyf4-mg1j0wU7VhRX9.NwUloAsg 

I think one thing I really love about these sneakers is that they're so comfy right of the box.  Having lots of fun this sale season!  & got these recently;  love the grey in this pair & looking forward wearing them! I'll post the lavender embellished pair when they arrive! Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## callmeaj

Hi, I'm a newbie so forgive me if this has already been covered. I was curious if anyone knows if this website, https://www.golden-goosesneakers.com is legit? I am looking to buy a pair of Golden Goose Superstars and came across this site. I would love to find a 39 (I think) on sale. Thanks in advance for your feedback!


----------



## sinyard

callmeaj said:


> Hi, I'm a newbie so forgive me if this has already been covered. I was curious if anyone knows if this website, https://www.golden-goosesneakers.com is legit? I am looking to buy a pair of Golden Goose Superstars and came across this site. I would love to find a 39 (I think) on sale. Thanks in advance for your feedback!



Fake. Any website that has the name Golden Goose and it’s not the actual Golden Goose Official site will be a site for replicas. It really applies to any brand. And if the price is  too good to be true, they’re fake.


----------



## callmeaj

sinyard said:


> Fake. Any website that has the name Golden Goose and it’s not the actual Golden Goose Official site will be a site for replicas. It really applies to any brand. And if the price is  too good to be true, they’re fake.


Thanks so much!! I had a feeling it was too good to be true. I will keep looking. Appreciate your help!


----------



## sinyard

callmeaj said:


> Thanks so much!! I had a feeling it was too good to be true. I will keep looking. Appreciate your help!



You’re welcome!


----------



## chessmont

JMO I have 2 pairs and these seem to run very small.  I was advised to get 40 but can only get 41 on with slim shoe socks on or those little footies.  Happy they finally fit but dang they are hard to get on.

I wear a size 10 in American size edit


----------



## sinyard

Just got my first pair of Francys, the ones above... OMG they are amazing!!!!!


----------



## Monique1004

Raffaluv said:


> Hey Monique2004  I found this embellished style on sale but they're only available in a size 5 - let me know what size you are & I'll keep an eye out for you!
> https://www.stylebop.com/en-us/wome...&ranSiteID=z1KL9yrNyf4-mg1j0wU7VhRX9.NwUloAsg
> 
> I think one thing I really love about these sneakers is that they're so comfy right of the box.  Having lots of fun this sale season!  & got these recently;  love the grey in this pair & looking forward wearing them! I'll post the lavender embellished pair when they arrive! Thanks for letting me share!



I'm size 36. It's so nice of you to look out for me... I actually ordered the one you got last year from an online store but it was canceled since it was actually out of stock. I guess I really don't have luck with that shoes.  
I'd love to see your lavender pair when you get them.


----------



## tmgreen1

Hi! I need some help....I bought a pair of Women's Superstar Leather and Mesh Sneakers in a 39 (I wear a size 9 show) after wearing them around the house all day they are NOT comfortable. It feels like something is pressing down on my pinky toes...I can't tell if I need a bigger size or I just need to wear them in but it's hard to keep a pair of 480$ shoes that aren't comfortable! Any advice or suggestions?


----------



## gagabag

tmgreen1 said:


> Hi! I need some help....I bought a pair of Women's Superstar Leather and Mesh Sneakers in a 39 (I wear a size 9 show) after wearing them around the house all day they are NOT comfortable. It feels like something is pressing down on my pinky toes...I can't tell if I need a bigger size or I just need to wear them in but it's hard to keep a pair of 480$ shoes that aren't comfortable! Any advice or suggestions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3907317



I ordered exactly this one and it did squished my toes. I wasn’t sure if it was just a bad batch or what. Then I ordered a different style/pair and it was fine. So choose something else, maybe and hope that one fits much better


----------



## sinyard

tmgreen1 said:


> Hi! I need some help....I bought a pair of Women's Superstar Leather and Mesh Sneakers in a 39 (I wear a size 9 show) after wearing them around the house all day they are NOT comfortable. It feels like something is pressing down on my pinky toes...I can't tell if I need a bigger size or I just need to wear them in but it's hard to keep a pair of 480$ shoes that aren't comfortable! Any advice or suggestions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3907317



All of mine are perfect out of the box, including that exact pair. You might need to size up to a 40.


----------



## Raffaluv

Oh boo! Well good things come to those who wait & I'll def look out for a 36  finally received the lavender- looking forward to wearing them w/ vintage purple/ lavender Prince t's next summer lol  



Monique1004 said:


> I'm size 36. It's so nice of you to look out for me... I actually ordered the one you got last year from an online store but it was canceled since it was actually out of stock. I guess I really don't have luck with that shoes.
> I'd love to see your lavender pair when you get them.


----------



## Monique1004

Raffaluv said:


> View attachment 3910753
> View attachment 3910751
> View attachment 3910752
> 
> Oh boo! Well good things come to those who wait & I'll def look out for a 36  finally received the lavender- looking forward to wearing them w/ vintage purple/ lavender Prince t's next summer lol



Oh, my! They're soooo pretty. Very jealous!!!


----------



## MarvelGirl

Hello Everyone! Thanks to all on this thread for your reviews and sizing information. Because of you, I am very happy to join the club with the Leopard Superstars! Received them for 50% off during the Net-A-Porter sale last week. Today was my first time wearing them and they are very comfy right out of the box, just as all of you said. I really do like them and now have 2 more pairs from the sale on the way! 

Merry Christmas/Happy Holidays all!


----------



## PoohBear

MarvelGirl said:


> Hello Everyone! Thanks to all on this thread for your reviews and sizing information. Because of you, I am very happy to join the club with the Leopard Superstars! Received them for 50% off during the Net-A-Porter sale last week. Today was my first time wearing them and they are very comfy right out of the box, just as all of you said. I really do like them and now have 2 more pairs from the sale on the way!
> 
> Merry Christmas/Happy Holidays all!
> 
> View attachment 3911377



Did you end up sizing up or down? I’m still having trouble deciding which size to get!


----------



## gagabag

MarvelGirl said:


> Hello Everyone! Thanks to all on this thread for your reviews and sizing information. Because of you, I am very happy to join the club with the Leopard Superstars! Received them for 50% off during the Net-A-Porter sale last week. Today was my first time wearing them and they are very comfy right out of the box, just as all of you said. I really do like them and now have 2 more pairs from the sale on the way!
> 
> Merry Christmas/Happy Holidays all!
> 
> View attachment 3911377



Congrats! You chose really well. Great price too!

I only have 4 so far and this one is my fave.


----------



## MarvelGirl

PoohBear said:


> Did you end up sizing up or down? I’m still having trouble deciding which size to get!



Hi PoohBear! I went with my normal, true US size which is a 9 or 39 in this case. They fit perfectly. Not too much room in the toe but enough that it doesn't push the end and also doesn't flop off my heel. It is tough and frustrating ordering shoes online though. Are you in between sizes? If so, I can see how that can be difficult to decide. Good luck choosing what is best for you. Please post when/if you get them!


----------



## MarvelGirl

gagabag said:


> Congrats! You chose really well. Great price too!
> 
> I only have 4 so far and this one is my fave.



Thanks so much, dear gagabag! Happy to be your twin! You know, I am very surprised that I chose this one because I am usually very conservative. That said, I have been trying to branch out and incorporate more prints and colors into my very classic black, white, grey, etc. wardrobe so when I saw these on sale I took the plunge! So glad I did. They are fantastic, aren't they? And the price...thank goodness for the sale because I don't think I would have been brave enough to purchase them otherwise. 

You have 4 so far! Wow, that is a good amount, nice collection. I just received the other 2 sale pairs today from NetAPorter and am contemplating whether keeping 3 is insane. I had only planned on keeping 2 (but ordered 4 different pairs total from the sale so that I could choose the ones I liked best and return the others). That is never a good idea though because I really like them all! Gahhhh!  Decisions, decisions. Thanks again and happy holidays!!


----------



## MarvelGirl

sinyard said:


> I just added these two pairs.  When they arrive I'll post pictures of the actual shoe. Now, I'm done until Fall Winter comes out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3692296
> View attachment 3692297



Hi Sinyard! Thanks for all of your contributions to this fun thread. I wouldn't have felt comfy buying my first pair last week without reading about and drooling over your fantastic collection. That said, I noticed a few pages back that you purchased the superstar with the black tongue and petrol star. Did you like them when you received them? Did you return? If you did return, why? I just received them from the NAP sale and am trying to decide if I should keep or return...Any thoughts are appreciated! Thanks in advance!!


----------



## gagabag

Wore this one today


----------



## sinyard

gagabag said:


> Wore this one today
> View attachment 3912056



I️ bought them too, my favorite silver pair! Look great!


----------



## sinyard

My Francy! Love these so much


----------



## gagabag

sinyard said:


> I️ bought them too, my favorite silver pair! Look great!



Thanks Sinyard! This pair goes well with everything!


----------



## sinyard

gagabag said:


> Thanks Sinyard! This pair goes well with everything!



I️ was a little hesitant to get silver shoes, I️ was afraid you’d only see silver feet, BUT they really are subtle and go so well with everything like you said !


----------



## gagabag

sinyard said:


> View attachment 3912416
> 
> 
> My Francy! Love these so much



How do u like Francy so far? 
Is the fit same as superstar? 
I’m tempted to branch out [emoji12]


----------



## sinyard

gagabag said:


> How do u like Francy so far?
> Is the fit same as superstar?
> I’m tempted to branch out [emoji12]



I seriously love them! They are perfect for Fall and Winter because they are just a tad higher. They are narrower at the toe area ( I️ don’t have a narrow foot at all) and they fit well, they make the foot look slimmer and more streamlined which I️ Love.


----------



## MarvelGirl

Happy Thursday ladies!  Quick update and my small collection pic!  I have decided to keep 3 of the 4 pairs I ordered from the NAP sale last week. I really like them all and feel they are each varied enough/different enough to be justified and kept.  

This is it for me unless the gorgeous black pair with white star comes back up for grabs.   Then I would definitely be done. For good. LOL. 

Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays again!


----------



## gagabag

MarvelGirl said:


> Happy Thursday ladies!  Quick update and my small collection pic!  I have decided to keep 3 of the 4 pairs I ordered from the NAP sale last week. I really like them all and feel they are each varied enough/different enough to be justified and kept.
> 
> This is it for me unless the gorgeous black pair with white star comes back up for grabs.   Then I would definitely be done. For good. LOL.
> 
> Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays again!
> 
> View attachment 3913022



Excellent choice! Enjoy [emoji6]


----------



## MarvelGirl

gagabag said:


> Excellent choice! Enjoy [emoji6]



Yay! Thanks so much, gagabag!  I do hope to enjoy for many years to come.


----------



## Raffaluv

What a fun thread!  Found a great super distressed denim pair & an all black mid-star during the sales!


----------



## sinyard

Anyone get these?! I️ had them and then returned them but I’m reconsidering them.  I️ didn’t like how dirty the side of the soles were and was worried the sequins would come off.


----------



## bella89

After quite the adventure I finally have a pair to call my own.  I've been lurking this thread for awhile and knew I wanted a pair as a birthday/yay for finishing first semester of law school gift to myself.  I figured I would order from Neiman Marcus because at the time most of the GG sneakers were about $100 off, but I fell in love with a camo printed pair that was on pre-order.  Purchasing those meant I missed out on the discount but I liked them so I bit the bullet.  The shoes were meant to ship out on December 10th, and about a month into my waiting I get an E-Mail saying that the shoes will not ship December 10th, but rather sometime in March.  I decided to cancel the order and was pretty bummed, mainly because I missed out on the sale.  

I was more determined than ever, though, to finally get a pair so I decided to order again from NM, this time full price (but at least getting a gift card due to how much I spent).  A week later I finally get my sneakers and I'm super excited--only for the pair they shipped me to be a completely different pair than what I ordered.  I did some quick Googling and the pair they sent me has since been put on sale a lot of places so I figured, oh they'll price match.  Wrong.  Even though I found multiple places that had the shoe on sale (Ssense and others I can't remember), Neimans refused to price match, even though it was their mistake in sending me the wrong pair to begin with.  So I returned them.

So two strikes, right?  I figured, third times the charm, this pair will totally be perfect.  So I found a pair on sale from MyTheresa and ordered those.  Not really ones I was totally in love with, but at this point I just wanted a pair.  So they come and they were fine, if a little bit tight.  Now I realize instead of immediately going to Neiman Marcus, I probably should have tried on the wrong pair they shipped me for sizing.  I could get away with the sale ones from MT, but I didn't love them and they didn't feel great so I returned them.  No problem, they issued a return and everything was fine.  Except for some reason my bank then proceeded to charge me again for the shoes and even though they admitted it was their mistake, it's been two weeks and the charge still hasn't come off.  

At this point I'm staring to wonder if maybe this is a sign from G-d that I should give up on these shoes.  They're just sneakers at the end of the day, but I just couldn't let it go.  I had outfits planned!  Places to wear them!  I already envisioned these expensive sneakers in my closet so often that I couldn't let it go.  So I went onto Net-a-Porter and looked at their selection.  I decided I should really go up a size and of course the only ones in my size were full price.  At this point I decided I'd just pay full price and picked out a pair I liked.  It's been about a week now and I can safely say that I *finally *own a pair and I like them and all is good (save for my bank still not able to fix the double charge).


----------



## MarvelGirl

bella89 said:


> After quite the adventure I finally have a pair to call my own.  I've been lurking this thread for awhile and knew I wanted a pair as a birthday/yay for finishing first semester of law school gift to myself.  I figured I would order from Neiman Marcus because at the time most of the GG sneakers were about $100 off, but I fell in love with a camo printed pair that was on pre-order.  Purchasing those meant I missed out on the discount but I liked them so I bit the bullet.  The shoes were meant to ship out on December 10th, and about a month into my waiting I get an E-Mail saying that the shoes will not ship December 10th, but rather sometime in March.  I decided to cancel the order and was pretty bummed, mainly because I missed out on the sale.
> 
> I was more determined than ever, though, to finally get a pair so I decided to order again from NM, this time full price (but at least getting a gift card due to how much I spent).  A week later I finally get my sneakers and I'm super excited--only for the pair they shipped me to be a completely different pair than what I ordered.  I did some quick Googling and the pair they sent me has since been put on sale a lot of places so I figured, oh they'll price match.  Wrong.  Even though I found multiple places that had the shoe on sale (Ssense and others I can't remember), Neimans refused to price match, even though it was their mistake in sending me the wrong pair to begin with.  So I returned them.
> 
> So two strikes, right?  I figured, third times the charm, this pair will totally be perfect.  So I found a pair on sale from MyTheresa and ordered those.  Not really ones I was totally in love with, but at this point I just wanted a pair.  So they come and they were fine, if a little bit tight.  Now I realize instead of immediately going to Neiman Marcus, I probably should have tried on the wrong pair they shipped me for sizing.  I could get away with the sale ones from MT, but I didn't love them and they didn't feel great so I returned them.  No problem, they issued a return and everything was fine.  Except for some reason my bank then proceeded to charge me again for the shoes and even though they admitted it was their mistake, it's been two weeks and the charge still hasn't come off.
> 
> At this point I'm staring to wonder if maybe this is a sign from G-d that I should give up on these shoes.  They're just sneakers at the end of the day, but I just couldn't let it go.  I had outfits planned!  Places to wear them!  I already envisioned these expensive sneakers in my closet so often that I couldn't let it go.  So I went onto Net-a-Porter and looked at their selection.  I decided I should really go up a size and of course the only ones in my size were full price.  At this point I decided I'd just pay full price and picked out a pair I liked.  It's been about a week now and I can safely say that I *finally *own a pair and I like them and all is good (save for my bank still not able to fix the double charge).
> View attachment 3913670



Wow, what an adventure indeed! I love your persistence and never giving up going after what you want. I also really like the pair you chose! Congrats and enjoy in the best of health and happiness!


----------



## Monique1004

bella89 said:


> After quite the adventure I finally have a pair to call my own.  I've been lurking this thread for awhile and knew I wanted a pair as a birthday/yay for finishing first semester of law school gift to myself.  I figured I would order from Neiman Marcus because at the time most of the GG sneakers were about $100 off, but I fell in love with a camo printed pair that was on pre-order.  Purchasing those meant I missed out on the discount but I liked them so I bit the bullet.  The shoes were meant to ship out on December 10th, and about a month into my waiting I get an E-Mail saying that the shoes will not ship December 10th, but rather sometime in March.  I decided to cancel the order and was pretty bummed, mainly because I missed out on the sale.
> 
> I was more determined than ever, though, to finally get a pair so I decided to order again from NM, this time full price (but at least getting a gift card due to how much I spent).  A week later I finally get my sneakers and I'm super excited--only for the pair they shipped me to be a completely different pair than what I ordered.  I did some quick Googling and the pair they sent me has since been put on sale a lot of places so I figured, oh they'll price match.  Wrong.  Even though I found multiple places that had the shoe on sale (Ssense and others I can't remember), Neimans refused to price match, even though it was their mistake in sending me the wrong pair to begin with.  So I returned them.
> 
> So two strikes, right?  I figured, third times the charm, this pair will totally be perfect.  So I found a pair on sale from MyTheresa and ordered those.  Not really ones I was totally in love with, but at this point I just wanted a pair.  So they come and they were fine, if a little bit tight.  Now I realize instead of immediately going to Neiman Marcus, I probably should have tried on the wrong pair they shipped me for sizing.  I could get away with the sale ones from MT, but I didn't love them and they didn't feel great so I returned them.  No problem, they issued a return and everything was fine.  Except for some reason my bank then proceeded to charge me again for the shoes and even though they admitted it was their mistake, it's been two weeks and the charge still hasn't come off.
> 
> At this point I'm staring to wonder if maybe this is a sign from G-d that I should give up on these shoes.  They're just sneakers at the end of the day, but I just couldn't let it go.  I had outfits planned!  Places to wear them!  I already envisioned these expensive sneakers in my closet so often that I couldn't let it go.  So I went onto Net-a-Porter and looked at their selection.  I decided I should really go up a size and of course the only ones in my size were full price.  At this point I decided I'd just pay full price and picked out a pair I liked.  It's been about a week now and I can safely say that I *finally *own a pair and I like them and all is good (save for my bank still not able to fix the double charge).
> View attachment 3913670



Gorgeous pair! Glad that you finally found the ones you really liked.


----------



## sinyard

LastStar said:


> Hey guys, I recently also bought Golden Goose, and im wondering --- Are these safe to wear in Snow & wet places- slushy sidewalks.
> is it okay to wear these leather shoes in the snow? I don't think so, as the water from the snow could damage the leather shoe and the sole perhaps, but im not sure and just wanted second opinions?



I️ wouldn’t, not for the price!


----------



## LastStar

Raffaluv said:


> What a fun thread!  Found a great super distressed denim pair & an all black mid-star during the sales!


where did u get the denim one from? and is it for women only?


----------



## Raffaluv

LastStar said:


> where did u get the denim one from? and is it for women only?



Hey there!  The denims are from Barneys & mine are women's sneakers - I've seen similar men's denim GG styles though!


----------



## ncch

has anyone seen the super stars with the metallic soles?  what do you guys think of them?  

I'm thinking about getting them in either silver or gold but should i be worried about the metallic part wearing off ? 

also superstars - if I'm true 6.5 - go for 37 right?

thanks!


----------



## sinyard

ncch said:


> has anyone seen the super stars with the metallic soles?  what do you guys think of them?
> 
> I'm thinking about getting them in either silver or gold but should i be worried about the metallic part wearing off ?
> 
> also superstars - if I'm true 6.5 - go for 37 right?
> 
> thanks!



I had and returned them, much better pairs out there IMO.


----------



## SylwiaL

Hello! Im just wondering about those GGDB. Can You help authenticate? Thanks!


----------



## Raffaluv

LastStar said:


> So just to re-check, the goose superstars aren't to be worn in snow, or slushy sidewalks right?



No - grab your boots for snow & slush


----------



## sinyard

SylwiaL said:


> Hello! Im just wondering about those GGDB. Can You help authenticate? Thanks!



First of all, where did you purchase them? That always help if we know where they came since a lot of places sell fakes. The wording on the back heel tab looks off to me....


----------



## SylwiaL

sinyard said:


> First of all, where did you purchase them? That always help if we know where they came since a lot of places sell fakes. The wording on the back heel tab looks off to me....



Thank You. I bought them in pawnshop with clothes. Seller didnt hear about GGDB before, so she not sure are they genuine. I have GGDB May, quality is same like those Superstar IMO
More picture of this font on back


----------



## sinyard

SylwiaL said:


> Thank You. I bought them in pawnshop with clothes. Seller didnt hear about GGDB before, so she not sure are they genuine. I have GGDB May, quality is same like those Superstar IMO
> More picture of this font on back



Hmmmmm I think they might be a replica because the wording on the back looks off. BUT I’m not 100% sure. Are you close to a GG store or maybe you can call them and ask them if they could authenticate them for you by emailing pics if you’re not close.


----------



## bella89

MarvelGirl said:


> Wow, what an adventure indeed! I love your persistence and never giving up going after what you want. I also really like the pair you chose! Congrats and enjoy in the best of health and happiness!





Monique1004 said:


> Gorgeous pair! Glad that you finally found the ones you really liked.



Thank you both!

I also wanted to add (I didn’t see this info in the thread) that if you have wide feet you should probably size up for sure.  I also used my shoe stretchers and the leather gave perfectly after I stretched them for a day.


----------



## sinyard

My newest addition!


----------



## gagabag

Looks lovely sinyard! [emoji7]


----------



## mundodabolsa

sinyard said:


> My newest addition!



Those are super cool. I've been eyeing them for a few weeks.


----------



## sinyard

gagabag said:


> Looks lovely sinyard! [emoji7]



Thank you! I️ hope they look just as nice IRL when they arrive!


----------



## sinyard

mundodabolsa said:


> Those are super cool. I've been eyeing them for a few weeks.



They sell out quickly, get them!


----------



## Raffaluv

My newest addition![/QUOTE]

Really love these!  Please post pics & let us know what you think when they arrive!


----------



## sinyard

Raffaluv said:


> My newest addition!



Really love these!  Please post pics & let us know what you think when they arrive![/QUOTE]

Sure will!


----------



## gagabag

These are on sale now and I snapped my size [emoji16]


----------



## sinyard

gagabag said:


> View attachment 3921176
> 
> These are on sale now and I snapped my size [emoji16]



Glad you got your size! They keep popping up and disappearing but never in my size! [emoji24]


----------



## KensingtonUK

Can I ask where you bought them on sale? Would love to buy a pair and they don't seem to ever go on sale at the department stores in the US. 




gagabag said:


> View attachment 3921176
> 
> These are on sale now and I snapped my size [emoji16]


----------



## KensingtonUK

can anyone tell me what the difference is between may and superstar styles?


----------



## gagabag

KensingtonUK said:


> Can I ask where you bought them on sale? Would love to buy a pair and they don't seem to ever go on sale at the department stores in the US.



NAP


----------



## sinyard

KensingtonUK said:


> can anyone tell me what the difference is between may and superstar styles?



They look different, shape, soles, etc all different.


----------



## HiromiT

KensingtonUK said:


> can anyone tell me what the difference is between may and superstar styles?



As sinyard said, there are subtle differences between these two styles. For example, the midsole of the May has a grid-like texture and is slightly higher than the Superstars.

I find the Mays to fit smaller. I'm a US7 and wear a 37 in the Superstars but a 38 in the May. And from my own personal experience, I find the Mays to be of lower quality as the uppers are usually made of thinner synthetic material although leather versions do exist. I had a pair of silver Mays that felt like thin leather but turned out to be some kind of fleece lined vinyl which ripped after a few months of wear.

If you had to choose between tha two styles, go for the Superstars.


----------



## HiromiT

They also go on sale at Nordstrom and Bergdorf.



KensingtonUK said:


> Can I ask where you bought them on sale? Would love to buy a pair and they don't seem to ever go on sale at the department stores in the US.


----------



## gagabag

They’re perfect! [emoji16]


----------



## KensingtonUK

So cute!  Does anyone find that their heels slip in these shoes? Do you just get used to it? When I tried them on in store, they felt like the heel was moving up and down but I think that is because I am not used to the lift inside.   Also curious to know if the leather stretches out a ton? I’m between sizes so trying to figure out which way to go.  

Thanks


----------



## MarvelGirl

gagabag said:


> They’re perfect! [emoji16]
> View attachment 3923050



Yay! These look fantastic and absolutely perfect on you! Awesome that you were able to snag these on sale at NAP too! Fingers crossed that my size pops up at some point as well. Then I'll be your twin for sure! Enjoy and wear in the best of health and happiness!!


----------



## KDB

Hi! Golden goose newbie here! Im suddenly obsessed!

Can u guys help me with sizing? I just can’t get it right. 

My true shoe size is 6 1/2 or 7
Designer shoes 37 or 37 1/2

I ordered these in 38
They feel good but so long!
I think i need 37! But i had tried 37 (in may not superstar) and they were small. 

Can any of u experts please help me with sizing??

Also PM me if u find any great deals in 37! I’m obseeeeesed!!
Thanks!


----------



## sinyard

KDB said:


> Hi! Golden goose newbie here! Im suddenly obsessed!
> 
> Can u guys help me with sizing? I just can’t get it right.
> 
> My true shoe size is 6 1/2 or 7
> Designer shoes 37 or 37 1/2
> 
> I ordered these in 38
> They feel good but so long!
> I think i need 37! But i had tried 37 (in may not superstar) and they were small.
> 
> Can any of u experts please help me with sizing??
> 
> Also PM me if u find any great deals in 37! I’m obseeeeesed!!
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3923761



Stick with the 38. If you go down to a 37 your big toe will feel jammed after walking and it’s painful. Tighten the laces on your 38 and that will help some.


----------



## sinyard

LastStar said:


> I need serious advice,
> how do you guys prevent creasing on the front of the shoe when you're walking? I have got so many stretch marks on them. Please advise.



It’s just a natural part of the leather on the shoe giving, bending and stretching . Mine have very minimal creasing if any. My Gucci Aces have terrible creasing after one wear. I’d never buy a Gucci Ace again.


----------



## KDB

sinyard said:


> Stick with the 38. If you go down to a 37 your big toe will feel jammed after walking and it’s painful. Tighten the laces on your 38 and that will help some.



Thank u for your reply![emoji171][emoji171][emoji171]


----------



## sinyard

KDB said:


> Thank u for your reply![emoji171][emoji171][emoji171]



You’re welcome!


----------



## eoifemacbeth

Kind of went on a minor GGDB binge recently... up to 5 pairs, waiting on one in the mail! Will post a collection pic when she arrives tomorrow (iridescent May!). These shoes are legitimately the best sneakers around.


----------



## KensingtonUK

eoifemacbeth said:


> Kind of went on a minor GGDB binge recently... up to 5 pairs, waiting on one in the mail! Will post a collection pic when she arrives tomorrow (iridescent May!). These shoes are legitimately the best sneakers around.



What’s your fav style or which ones do you find the most comfortable?


----------



## eoifemacbeth

KensingtonUK said:


> What’s your fav style or which ones do you find the most comfortable?


I absolutely love Slides - they're so retro, they fit my frog feet (wide forefoot, narrow heel) perfectly, they make every outfit look cooler, and I love the little wedge. I have three of those. I also have a pair of Francys that I don't find nearly as comfortable, but I wear them pretty often regardless, as they go with absolutely everything (they're striped black and gunmetal). And I'm waiting on May today - really crossing my fingers they don't run as small for me as others have suggested as I got them in my usual GG size!


----------



## LastStar

eoifemacbeth said:


> Kind of went on a minor GGDB binge recently... up to 5 pairs, waiting on one in the mail! Will post a collection pic when she arrives tomorrow (iridescent May!). These shoes are legitimately the best sneakers around.


how do you handle and go about shoe creasing, because i feel these shoes crease easily.


----------



## sinyard

LastStar said:


> how do you handle and go about shoe creasing, because i feel these shoes crease easily.



They are leather, they’re suppose to crease because your foot has to bend in order for you to walk correctly. If you don’t want any creasing then you’d want vinyl generic shoes. Sorry!


----------



## sinyard

eoifemacbeth said:


> Kind of went on a minor GGDB binge recently... up to 5 pairs, waiting on one in the mail! Will post a collection pic when she arrives tomorrow (iridescent May!). These shoes are legitimately the best sneakers around.



It’s just the beginning for your new shoe obsession, I’m up to over 25 pairs. [emoji28]


----------



## KDB

sinyard said:


> It’s just the beginning for your new shoe obsession, I’m up to over 25 pairs. [emoji28]



Oh wow! Amazing! Please post collection pics!!


----------



## sinyard

KDB said:


> Oh wow! Amazing! Please post collection pics!!



I’ve thought about but it’s so much work! Lol


----------



## KensingtonUK

Just bought these ladies on Poshmark! (First time using site but paid with CC so I have protection) and the price was too good to be true.  New, only tried on for $150.  Hope that I like them


----------



## KensingtonUK

sinyard said:


> I’ve thought about but it’s so much work! Lol



Please post pictures!!


----------



## sinyard

KensingtonUK said:


> Just bought these ladies on Poshmark! (First time using site but paid with CC so I have protection) and the price was too good to be true.  New, only tried on for $150.  Hope that I like them
> 
> View attachment 3926589
> 
> View attachment 3926590
> 
> View attachment 3926591



I’m pretty sure those are fake.


----------



## sinyard

KensingtonUK said:


> Just bought these ladies on Poshmark! (First time using site but paid with CC so I have protection) and the price was too good to be true.  New, only tried on for $150.  Hope that I like them
> 
> View attachment 3926589
> 
> View attachment 3926590
> 
> View attachment 3926591



You can cancel your order on Poshmark


----------



## KensingtonUK

sinyard said:


> I’m pretty sure those are fake.



Thanks for the heads up!  They already shipped them but I am going to take pictures when I receive them and will return them if they are fake. From you comments I am assuming they are


----------



## eoifemacbeth

LastStar said:


> how do you handle and go about shoe creasing, because i feel these shoes crease easily.


I pretty much just let them crease, honestly - it adds to the beat-up look, and really forms them to my feet. If you have leather or suede pairs, maybe a leather conditioner could help smooth out the creases?

Haven't found a moment to take a mini family photo, but am sad to report the iridescent Mays won't be in it - they're definitely too small. I can just barely squeeze my feet in them but my toes touch the front of the shoe and I doubt that even after breaking in the leather they'll ever be comfortable. Of course the next size up is now sold out on Forward so I can't exchange. Slightly heartbroken as they are STUPID beautiful and I love the shape of the May more than any of the other GGDB low-tops. Sad!

I wear Slides in a 36 and Francy in a 37 (too long, but fit width-wise) and optimistically ordered May in a 36. Should have checked this thread first!!


----------



## mundodabolsa

eoifemacbeth said:


> Haven't found a moment to take a mini family photo, but am sad to report the iridescent Mays won't be in it - they're definitely too small. I can just barely squeeze my feet in them but my toes touch the front of the shoe and I doubt that even after breaking in the leather they'll ever be comfortable. Of course the next size up is now sold out on Forward so I can't exchange. Slightly heartbroken as they are STUPID beautiful and I love the shape of the May more than any of the other GGDB low-tops. Sad!
> 
> I wear Slides in a 36 and Francy in a 37 (too long, but fit width-wise) and optimistically ordered May in a 36. Should have checked this thread first!!



Keep checking back, the 37 is likely to come back in stock.  Just like you bought your regular size and were wrong, someone else probably did too.


----------



## KensingtonUK

Just bought these ladies on the farfetch pré-salé. 20% off prices shown so figured it was a no risk try since I can easily return. Hoping they fit as I am between two sizes when I tried the brand in store


----------



## sinyard

KensingtonUK said:


> Just bought these ladies on the farfetch pré-salé. 20% off prices shown so figured it was a no risk try since I can easily return. Hoping they fit as I am between two sizes when I tried the brand in store
> 
> View attachment 3928102



I️ have the top pair and they are one of my favorite pairs! You’ll love them.


----------



## KensingtonUK

sinyard said:


> I️ have the top pair and they are one of my favorite pairs! You’ll love them.



Yay!  Excited to receive them.  How does the sizing compare to slides? Do you have to tie them or can you leave the ends loose similar to the slides?


----------



## sinyard

KensingtonUK said:


> Yay!  Excited to receive them.  How does the sizing compare to slides? Do you have to tie them or can you leave the ends loose similar to the slides?



I wear a 39 in the Superstar, Francy, Midstar and the Slides.  I tie my superstars and my slides I can leave the laces undone or tied. I tried a 38 in the Slide but they rubbed the back of my foot and was unbearable, 39 was perfection.


----------



## sinyard

Got these white Francys above and sent them back right away, super comfortable but reminded me too much of a pair of bowling shoes.




These slides above came today, WOW... they are stunning!


----------



## kbcrew

Does anyone have the GG with mesh? I just got these and was wondering if they will hold up well over time?


----------



## sinyard

kbcrew said:


> Does anyone have the GG with mesh? I just got these and was wondering if they will hold up well over time?
> 
> View attachment 3929595



Yes I have them and they are amazing and they hold up so well very very durable


----------



## kbcrew

sinyard said:


> Yes I have them and they are amazing and they hold up so well very very durable



Awesome!! Thanks so much [emoji5]


----------



## KDB

After lots of trial and error figuring out my size, i finally found a pair that i love! I’m so excited to wear them out. They shimmer in person...so cool. 
As for sizing I’m a 6 1/2(sometimes 7) and the 7 fits great! 
Also thanks to @sinyard for sizing help and so much lovely inspiration


----------



## KensingtonUK

KDB said:


> After lots of trial and error figuring out my size, i finally found a pair that i love! I’m so excited to wear them out. They shimmer in person...so cool.
> As for sizing I’m a 6 1/2(sometimes 7) and the 7 fits great!
> Also thanks to @sinyard for sizing help and so much lovely inspiration
> 
> View attachment 3932474



Super cute. I have been seeing those online but they look so much cuter on you!


----------



## sinyard

KDB said:


> After lots of trial and error figuring out my size, i finally found a pair that i love! I’m so excited to wear them out. They shimmer in person...so cool.
> As for sizing I’m a 6 1/2(sometimes 7) and the 7 fits great!
> Also thanks to @sinyard for sizing help and so much lovely inspiration
> 
> View attachment 3932474



Awe thank you! They look amazing on you.


----------



## KDB

I wore them all day yesterday and they were so comfortable! Love them! I want more lol!!


----------



## KensingtonUK

KDB said:


> After lots of trial and error figuring out my size, i finally found a pair that i love! I’m so excited to wear them out. They shimmer in person...so cool.
> As for sizing I’m a 6 1/2(sometimes 7) and the 7 fits great!
> Also thanks to @sinyard for sizing help and so much lovely inspiration
> 
> View attachment 3932474



Can I ask what store you purchased your shoes from?  Just received mine from farfetch but debating on which I should keep.  Thanks


----------



## KDB

I got them from Ssense...my first time using them and shipping to Los Angeles was super fast


----------



## gagabag

So comfy out of the box


----------



## KensingtonUK

gagabag said:


> So comfy out of the box
> View attachment 3934034



Cute! Can’t tell are those the slides or superstars?


----------



## alinushk2004

I just tried them the other day, in 39. I am usually 39 and in these I am 39 aslo, so I am sure the run true to size, I would avise you to get your normal size. I will probably buy in balck with silver star to wear with a small YSL collage bag in silver.


----------



## gagabag

KensingtonUK said:


> Cute! Can’t tell are those the slides or superstars?



Superstars [emoji93]


----------



## bella89

I bought another pair I enjoy my first ones so much.  Got the camo Superstars (which are the ones I wanted in the first place).  Whoever said the Superstars run bigger than the Mays was totally correct.  I actually find the Superstar style more comfortable than the Mays.  Anyone else feel the same?


----------



## KensingtonUK

Ladies can I ask your honest opinion, just received these mid stars and I like them but not sure I should keep them as this would be my first and maybe only pair. Would love honest feedback (please ignore the sweatpants)


----------



## sinyard

KensingtonUK said:


> Ladies can I ask your honest opinion, just received these mid stars and I like them but not sure I should keep them as this would be my first and maybe only pair. Would love honest feedback (please ignore the sweatpants)
> 
> View attachment 3934825
> 
> View attachment 3934826



I personally don’t like them, just not my taste. If you only want one pair I’d get a more versatile pair that you can wear all year long.


----------



## chessmont

I have a Superstar pair with a silver star and  a gold on the back heel.  One squeaks like crazy the left one lol.  I guess I won't be wearing them to church LOL!  Love the shoes have another style too (midrise) and I find they run small.  10 US size  41 their size


----------



## KDB

sinyard said:


> I personally don’t like them, just not my taste. If you only want one pair I’d get a more versatile pair that you can wear all year long.



I agree...


----------



## kaydelongpre

KensingtonUK said:


> Thanks for the heads up!  They already shipped them but I am going to take pictures when I receive them and will return them if they are fake. From you comments I am assuming they are



Did you get them yet?  If you feel like it, post some better pics.

IDK. I think there's a solid chance they aren't fake and you might have scored a great deal.

That said, there's are only 3 pics with bad lighting, so it's hard as **** to see anything. But some of smaller details look consistent with the real thing.  Like the glitter in the second pic, extending all the way into that thin curve near the front laces.

Check out the front of the zippers ("golden" +a star) & the back of zippers ("zip, italy"), take out the insole and examine the underside for the "right foot"/"left foot" on the heel, look for the small white tag with GGDB in black on the inside right on the sneaker.

Did the seller include the box with them?


----------



## kaydelongpre

gagabag said:


> I ordered exactly this one and it did squished my toes. I wasn’t sure if it was just a bad batch or what. Then I ordered a different style/pair and it was fine. So choose something else, maybe and hope that one fits much better



I've definitely experienced this with these guys--my White/Metallic Silver slides.  I liked them so much I bought a second pair & the right shoe squishes my pinkie toe. Left shoe was perfect. Obviously the first pair was fine.

I think these things sometimes happen because they're handmade.  Other than that I've never has a similar issue and I have 33 pairs


----------



## TIFFANI251

KensingtonUK said:


> Ladies can I ask your honest opinion, just received these mid stars and I like them but not sure I should keep them as this would be my first and maybe only pair. Would love honest feedback (please ignore the sweatpants)
> 
> View attachment 3934825
> 
> View attachment 3934826



Curious to know, did you keep these?

I got a pair at a great price on sale, arrived today. Ordered in the same size as my superstars. However, these seem to slightly lift up off the back of my heel when i walk. Otherwise the fit is great but it seems I may have to return due to the "lift". Im hoping I can play around and maybe lace them up so they feel more secure.

Do you know if this common in the midstar style? Anyone with info please feel free to weigh in, tia.


----------



## KensingtonUK

TIFFANI251 said:


> Curious to know, did you keep these?
> 
> I got a pair at a great price on sale, arrived today. Ordered in the same size as my superstars. However, these seem to slightly lift up off the back of my heel when i walk. Otherwise the fit is great but it seems I may have to return due to the "lift". Im hoping I can play around and maybe lace them up so they feel more secure.
> 
> Do you know if this common in the midstar style? Anyone with info please feel free to weigh in, tia.



I liked them but ending up returning them as they were still $300 and figured I would like a pair that I can wear with more outfits. Can I ask where you got them for a good price?  Wear in good health and share pics please


----------



## TIFFANI251

KensingtonUK said:


> I liked them but ending up returning them as they were still $300 and figured I would like a pair that I can wear with more outfits. Can I ask where you got them for a good price?  Wear in good health and share pics please



Hello,

Got them from NAP....I ended up returning. They were just too big no matter how I laced them. 

My superstars already fit me a tiny bit to big, but these were just way to big. Like others have mentioned in this thread. I wish they made these in half sizes, would make so much easier to find correct size.


----------



## MrsB

Planning to buy my first pair of GG Superstar, but am totally confused about sizing. Based on this thread, it seems like I'd be a 7/37, but the Barneys fit predictor says 6/36. I wear a 6.5 - 7. I'm a 36.5 in Chloe flats, 36.5 in Rag & Bone boots, 7.5 in Lanvin flats, 37 in No. 6 boots and clogs, 37 in Birkenstock, 37 in Chanel flats. Any thoughts? Thanks!


----------



## sinyard

MrsB said:


> Planning to buy my first pair of GG Superstar, but am totally confused about sizing. Based on this thread, it seems like I'd be a 7/37, but the Barneys fit predictor says 6/36. I wear a 6.5 - 7. I'm a 36.5 in Chloe flats, 36.5 in Rag & Bone boots, 7.5 in Lanvin flats, 37 in No. 6 boots and clogs, 37 in Birkenstock, 37 in Chanel flats. Any thoughts? Thanks!



Go with the 37 for sure. You can always tighten the laces or add an insert. Nothin worse than toes being smooshed up! You’re foot will slide forward due to the inner wedge so a 36 will be too small IMO.


----------



## LibbyMyHeart

Hey,
I just ordered my first GG - https://www.atelieronweb.com/eng/g31ws591...a88 
I have a few questions... anybody knows this site? I did some research and it looks legit but I want to make sure as it's a fairly good deal..just worried it might be a replica.

Also, I'm usually 36.5 - but according to the CM length on Golden Goose official site - is seems that 36 is pretty big- 24 CM (my feet are 22 CM) so I took 36. should I count on the length that they write? wasn't sure as well.

Thanks!


----------



## sinyard

LibbyMyHeart said:


> Hey,
> I just ordered my first GG - https://www.atelieronweb.com/eng/g31ws591...a88
> I have a few questions... anybody knows this site? I did some research and it looks legit but I want to make sure as it's a fairly good deal..just worried it might be a replica.
> 
> Also, I'm usually 36.5 - but according to the CM length on Golden Goose official site - is seems that 36 is pretty big- 24 CM (my feet are 22 CM) so I took 36. should I count on the length that they write? wasn't sure as well.
> 
> Thanks!



I’m fairly certain that sight is legit, those are the Francys and that exact pair you can actually find for under $200. I’m sure they’re all sold out by now though! Anyway, the Francy is more narrow at the toe but I wear the same size across the board in all the GG styles.  If I were you I’d go with a 37 instead of the 36.


----------



## PoohBear

LibbyMyHeart said:


> Hey,
> I just ordered my first GG - https://www.atelieronweb.com/eng/g31ws591...a88
> I have a few questions... anybody knows this site? I did some research and it looks legit but I want to make sure as it's a fairly good deal..just worried it might be a replica.
> 
> Also, I'm usually 36.5 - but according to the CM length on Golden Goose official site - is seems that 36 is pretty big- 24 CM (my feet are 22 CM) so I took 36. should I count on the length that they write? wasn't sure as well.
> 
> Thanks!



I had the same situation. I’m a 6 1/2, but decided to get the 37. I’m glad I did! They seem to run small on me. I bought 2 pairs and tried on a pair of slides. All three were 37’s, but the slides were tighter than the others I purchased.


----------



## KDB

PoohBear said:


> I had the same situation. I’m a 6 1/2, but decided to get the 37. I’m glad I did! They seem to run small on me. I bought 2 pairs and tried on a pair of slides. All three were 37’s, but the slides were tighter than the others I purchased.



Same here...I’m 6 1/2 and 7 fits me great in superstar. Love them!! I bought 3 pairs in 2 weeks!


----------



## KensingtonUK

Need everyone’s advice. I broke down and bought two pairs during the shop bop sale but undecided on which pair I want to keep.  Loving both!!   Which do you like best??!?!


----------



## sinyard

KensingtonUK said:


> Need everyone’s advice. I broke down and bought two pairs during the shop bop sale but undecided on which pair I want to keep.  Loving both!!   Which do you like best??!?!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3988631
> View attachment 3988632
> View attachment 3988633



Hi! I’d go with the top pair, harder to find and more for Spring and Summer. The second pair you can find at a lot of places and I like the slide for cooler weather. I’d say keep both if you can! Lol


----------



## PoohBear

KensingtonUK said:


> Need everyone’s advice. I broke down and bought two pairs during the shop bop sale but undecided on which pair I want to keep.  Loving both!!   Which do you like best??!?!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3988631
> View attachment 3988632
> View attachment 3988633



I really like the black pair better. They look great on your foot too. They’re a little more structured!


----------



## KensingtonUK

Thanks!   I’m now leaning towards the white zebra pair as I feel like they are more feminine.  

Curious to know about how much they will stretch out.  Hoping to not have to tie them but curious to know how much bigger they will get with wear. 

Thanks for everyone’s advice!!


----------



## MrsB

sinyard said:


> Go with the 37 for sure. You can always tighten the laces or add an insert. Nothin worse than toes being smooshed up! You’re foot will slide forward due to the inner wedge so a 36 will be too small IMO.


Thanks so much! Ordered the 37 and am happy with the choice. They're roomy, but not too big. Have only worn once so far (in NYC and it's snowing again, grr!), but I'm sure I'll reach for them tons as the weather warms up.

(Also, some shopping intel: ordered from Revolve and was able to use a coupon.)


----------



## sinyard

I’m so glad they worked out for you!


----------



## sinyard

Well, I just got my Black Archive Edition Superstar from ShopBop and they were used! As soon as I opened the box I could see the insoles were used. I removed the insole and sure enough they were used. This is now the second time they’ve sent me used sneakers. Not sure who these people think they are returning used GG sneakers and we won’t notice it. So damn rude!

Now, they are sold out everywhere in a 39. Please PM me is you see the black and silver archive in a 39! 

Thank you!

View attachment 3992896


----------



## KensingtonUK

sinyard said:


> Well, I just got my Black Archive Edition Superstar from ShopBop and they were used! As soon as I opened the box I could see the insoles were used. I removed the insole and sure enough they were used. This is now the second time they’ve sent me used sneakers. Not sure who these people think they are returning used GG sneakers and we won’t notice it. So damn rude!
> 
> Now, they are sold out everywhere in a 39. Please PM me is you see the black and silver archive in a 39!
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 3992896



Oh no!  So sorry to hear. Keep a close eye on shopbop as I think a lot of people will return stuff that they bought and hopefully you can exchange for a new pair.  Also can you share the picture again so I can look out for you.   It says one does not have permission to see the image you shared. Weird as I have never seen that before


----------



## sinyard

KensingtonUK said:


> Oh no!  So sorry to hear. Keep a close eye on shopbop as I think a lot of people will return stuff that they bought and hopefully you can exchange for a new pair.  Also can you share the picture again so I can look out for you.   It says one does not have permission to see the image you shared. Weird as I have never seen that before



That’s so odd, not sure why the picture is locked! ShopBop gave me $50 store credit but they won’t let me order pair for 20% off unless it’s the same exact pair, so annoying because the pair I got was the last pair. This is now the second time they’ve said me used shoes, so gross. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
I’ll attach another picture from FWRD of them. Thank you!


----------



## KDB

sinyard said:


> That’s so odd, not sure why the picture is locked! ShopBop gave me $50 store credit but they won’t let me order pair for 20% off unless it’s the same exact pair, so annoying because the pair I got was the last pair. This is now the second time they’ve said me used shoes, so gross.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3994139
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’ll attach another picture from FWRD of them. Thank you!



That is really bad that the shoes were used...yuck! And really bad that they won’t give you the 20% discount to use on another pair![emoji1361]Boo!


----------



## sinyard

KDB said:


> That is really bad that the shoes were used...yuck! And really bad that they won’t give you the 20% discount to use on another pair![emoji1361]Boo!



I agree. I’m taking my business elsewhere!


----------



## sinyard

Why did they have to ruin these with that back pull tab! Ugh


----------



## jayne01

sinyard said:


> View attachment 3995500
> 
> 
> Why did they have to ruin these with that back pull tab! Ugh



I saw those this am and was thinking of ordering to see how they are IRL...I wonder if the pull tab would be easy to cut off. Did you see that they come with an anklet that goes through the tab? (Maybe that’s why they have them?)


----------



## sinyard

jayne01 said:


> I saw those this am and was thinking of ordering to see how they are IRL...did you see that they come with an anklet that goes through the tab? (Maybe that’s why they have them?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3995559



That’s explains it! LOL I wondered why NAP kept talking about the anklet. Lol  thank you for letting me know!


----------



## thegreenbean

Bought my first pair! I was hoping I would’ve love so much to avoid another addiction!  LOL


----------



## sinyard

thegreenbean said:


> Bought my first pair! I was hoping I would’ve love so much to avoid another addiction!  LOL



Love them! I keep looking at them too!


----------



## daevy

Hi, you guys!
I'm new here, so please forgive me for my lack on know-how.

So, I was thinking of ordering from Ssense or Fwrd, but I'm on the fence because I've read mix reviews for both of them. Actually, most of the customer feedback I read for Fwrd is so bad, I'm afraid of taking the plunge (I'm also a very anxious buyer, so).
For Ssense, my biggest question is if they'd charge me any fees upon delivery, since it'd ship from Canada (I'm in the US).
Do any of you have shopping experience with either of those websites? I'd really appreciate some pointers!

Thank you!


----------



## dorcast

daevy said:


> Hi, you guys!
> I'm new here, so please forgive me for my lack on know-how.
> 
> So, I was thinking of ordering from Ssense or Fwrd, but I'm on the fence because I've read mix reviews for both of them. Actually, most of the customer feedback I read for Fwrd is so bad, I'm afraid of taking the plunge (I'm also a very anxious buyer, so).
> For Ssense, my biggest question is if they'd charge me any fees upon delivery, since it'd ship from Canada (I'm in the US).
> Do any of you have shopping experience with either of those websites? I'd really appreciate some pointers!
> 
> Thank you!



Though not Golden Goose, I've ordered (and returned) many times from Fwrd.  I've always had positive experiences. Shipping is quick, and I've gotten help over the phone when I had questions about orders.


----------



## sinyard

dorcast said:


> Though not Golden Goose, I've ordered (and returned) many times from Fwrd.  I've always had positive experiences. Shipping is quick, and I've gotten help over the phone when I had questions about orders.



I’ve ordered at least 100 times from FWRD and have NEVER had an issue. Ssense is great too! Either way you’re fine.


----------



## daevy

dorcast said:


> Though not Golden Goose, I've ordered (and returned) many times from Fwrd.  I've always had positive experiences. Shipping is quick, and I've gotten help over the phone when I had questions about orders.





sinyard said:


> I’ve ordered at least 100 times from FWRD and have NEVER had an issue. Ssense is great too! Either way you’re fine.



Thank you for your help! FWRD has the best price, it's just that even though I live in the US (and am shipping to an American address), I was thinking of using my international card (with international billing), and I've heard people had issues with them never releasing orders in similar situations. Maybe I'm over thinking things, but as I said I am an anxious buyer...

Again, thank you so much for replying!


----------



## sinyard

daevy said:


> Thank you for your help! FWRD has the best price, it's just that even though I live in the US (and am shipping to an American address), I was thinking of using my international card (with international billing), and I've heard people had issues with them never releasing orders in similar situations. Maybe I'm over thinking things, but as I said I am an anxious buyer...
> 
> Again, thank you so much for replying!



You’ll be just fine! It’s a lot of money so I totally understand it!


----------



## daevy

sinyard said:


> You’ll be just fine! It’s a lot of money so I totally understand it!



Thank you.  They have a good selection of products, but I also read people saying they received damaged or counterfeit products. That all makes me wary, but I know I should take things with a grain of salt.

Have you ever used their app to purchase from them? I wonder if that's safe too.


----------



## sinyard

daevy said:


> Thank you.  They have a good selection of products, but I also read people saying they received damaged or counterfeit products. That all makes me wary, but I know I should take things with a grain of salt.
> 
> Have you ever used their app to purchase from them? I wonder if that's safe too.



Yes, I’ve gotten used GG sneakers before. Just call them when you get them and they’ll place a new pair on hold for you.  I’ve received used GG sneakers from Nordstrom, Newman Marcus, BG and Shop Bop to name a few. I use the app all of the time. Use code ipad15 or iphone15 depending which you order from and  you’ll get 15% off your first order. Now, order them before they sell out! Lol 

I just ordered a pair of jeans from FWRD about 5 minutes ago! Lol


----------



## sinyard

New pair just came, perfect for Spring and Summer IMO. I also got another pair, I’ll post pics soon.


----------



## daevy

sinyard said:


> Yes, I’ve gotten used GG sneakers before. Just call them when you get them and they’ll place a new pair on hold for you.  I’ve received used GG sneakers from Nordstrom, Newman Marcus, BG and Shop Bop to name a few. I use the app all of the time. Use code ipad15 or iphone15 depending which you order from and  you’ll get 15% off your first order. Now, order them before they sell out! Lol
> 
> I just ordered a pair of jeans from FWRD about 5 minutes ago! Lol


 
You're such an enabler! Okay, I guess I'll take my chances with the app!  Yes, I was actually thinking of ordering from them because of that 15% off. 

Ugh, receiving used stuff or damaged goods is such a bummer. :/ How could you tell? Because they had like, the toes imprint on them? Haha I can't imagine the frustration! I've only ever received used makeup before, and it's pretty disappointing... 

Thanks A LOT for all your patience and for getting back to me! Super appreciated.


----------



## daevy

sinyard said:


> View attachment 4009371
> 
> 
> New pair just came, perfect for Spring and Summer IMO. I also got another pair, I’ll post pics soon.


Super cute, btw! You should post a picture of your whole collection. From what I've read on this thread, it must be quite a sight!!


----------



## labellavita27

sinyard said:


> View attachment 4009371
> 
> 
> New pair just came, perfect for Spring and Summer IMO. I also got another pair, I’ll post pics soon.



I have been eyeing these.


----------



## sinyard

labellavita27 said:


> I have been eyeing these.



Get them, they are so versatile!


----------



## sinyard

daevy said:


> Super cute, btw! You should post a picture of your whole collection. From what I've read on this thread, it must be quite a sight!!



Haha! I’ll have to someday. I actually sold a bunch of them and kept some of my favorites to make room for some new pairs!


----------



## missyb

I just got a pair from BG and I get a automatic 10,000 points because it’s more than $500. They are doing a promo I believe until the weekend


----------



## sinyard

missyb said:


> I just got a pair from BG and I get a automatic 10,000 points because it’s more than $500. They are doing a promo I believe until the weekend



Just make sure you check to make sure they didn’t send you a used pair. They are notorious for sending used items.


----------



## missyb

sinyard said:


> Just make sure you check to make sure they didn’t send you a used pair. They are notorious for sending used items.



Bergdorf Goodman? I shop there all the time and never had a issue.


----------



## sinyard

missyb said:


> Bergdorf Goodman? I shop there all the time and never had a issue.



Yep. I’ve had used Gucci Ace  sneakers sent to me twice and another time the wrong size in the correct box.


----------



## missyb

sinyard said:


> Yep. I’ve had used Gucci Ace  sneakers sent to me twice and another time the wrong size in the correct box.



Omg that’s awful. Did you order online or direct at the store?


----------



## sinyard

missyb said:


> Omg that’s awful. Did you order online or direct at the store?



Online.  I was so mad!


----------



## missyb

sinyard said:


> Online.  I was so mad!



I only shop in store. It’s completely different than online and I deal with one SA. Most of the online orders are filled at a warehouse in NJ.


----------



## sinyard

missyb said:


> I only shop in store. It’s completely different than online and I deal with one SA. Most of the online orders are filled at a warehouse in NJ.



Thing is though my online orders came from the store....


----------



## sinyard

thegreenbean said:


> Bought my first pair! I was hoping I would’ve love so much to avoid another addiction!  LOL



Well, I just ordered these too. I can’t decide if I like the black glitter silver or the gold glitter which I have. I have a feeling I’ll like the black better. 

If anyone orders these too let me know if you think the tougher is longer then previous models. On NAP I noticed it in the pics and then IRL it seems to be longer.


----------



## sinyard

I bought these last week, probably my favorite pair. I love red, goes with everything!


----------



## KDB

sinyard said:


> View attachment 4009371
> 
> 
> New pair just came, perfect for Spring and Summer IMO. I also got another pair, I’ll post pics soon.



Love!!!! Please post your collection!


----------



## daevy

sinyard said:


> View attachment 4010467
> 
> 
> I bought these last week, probably my favorite pair. I love red, goes with everything!



I love red, but I never thought of buying a pair of sneakers in the color! These are lovely, though.

Question (to any one that feels like answering): what is your most used/favorite pair? And what are the ones you think are the most comfortable?


----------



## chiisaibunny

daevy said:


> I love red, but I never thought of buying a pair of sneakers in the color! These are lovely, though.
> 
> Question (to any one that feels like answering): what is your most used/favorite pair? And what are the ones you think are the most comfortable?



The red ones are very cute. Uh oh. I’m trying to see which I’d like for a more spring/summer feel. 

I have 4 pairs, one superstar archive in black suede with silver detail and the rest are superstar, blue/green sequins which are attached to leather I think, navy/white plaid canvas/fabric, and camo fabric which is at home waiting for me to unbox. I wear the black archives the most and they’re the most comfy. I wear a 5, 5.5, 6 depending on the Brand and all my GG are 36. I think the sequin one is the least comfy, tho it is still comfy, I think because the layering of sequins makes the shoe stiffer. But it is really well made. No loose or lost sequins. I’m telling myself I should get a lighter pair good for spring/summer next. We’ll see how I do, I tend to like the darker ones on the foot even tho I do like the lighter ones in pics as well.


----------



## daevy

chiisaibunny said:


> The red ones are very cute. Uh oh. I’m trying to see which I’d like for a more spring/summer feel.
> 
> I have 4 pairs, one superstar archive in black suede with silver detail and the rest are superstar, blue/green sequins which are attached to leather I think, navy/white plaid canvas/fabric, and camo fabric which is at home waiting for me to unbox. I wear the black archives the most and they’re the most comfy. I wear a 5, 5.5, 6 depending on the Brand and all my GG are 36. I think the sequin one is the least comfy, tho it is still comfy, I think because the layering of sequins makes the shoe stiffer. But it is really well made. No loose or lost sequins. I’m telling myself I should get a lighter pair good for spring/summer next. We’ll see how I do, I tend to like the darker ones on the foot even tho I do like the lighter ones in pics as well.



Thank you for replying!  

Oh, I know the camo one you're talking about. They're tempting. I wonder if the material will hold well? I don't think I ever had a sneaker that wasn't made of leather! Post pics once you tried them on, pretty please (If you have the time!)? 

I've been wanting to try a suede one, wondering if it will be more comfortable than my leather ones. Any thoughts?


----------



## chiisaibunny

daevy said:


> Thank you for replying!
> 
> Oh, I know the camo one you're talking about. They're tempting. I wonder if the material will hold well? I don't think I ever had a sneaker that wasn't made of leather! Post pics once you tried them on, pretty please (If you have the time!)?
> 
> I've been wanting to try a suede one, wondering if it will be more comfortable than my leather ones. Any thoughts?



From first wear, the camo ones are comfy. They look well made, all my GG’s do tho, and  the canvas and suede look sturdy but not in a too stiff uncomfortable way. I’ve tried on leather ones before and I find them stiffer than suede, I think expected, so to me the suede are more comfy. I’ve been looking for a leather pair I like but every time I try on leather ones, I think they’re not that comfy. They prob just need a little break in time. 
If you have leather ones I think you might like the suede because they’re softer so don’t really need break in time. And mine are superstar archives so the toe is a little different, Its a little rounder. I find GG’s a little wide but not so much that I can’t wear them. And I wear them with half socks too. I like the no sock look but like the protection my toes get from half socks. My feet are small and bony and on the narrow side of medium with a small heel and high instep/arch so I don’t need extra width in anything. My heels slip some but they always do so I’m used to it. 
Here’s pics, sorry only one foot, I had foot surgery. I shouldn’t even be buying more shoes!


----------



## daevy

chiisaibunny said:


> From first wear, the camo ones are comfy. They look well made, all my GG’s do tho, and  the canvas and suede look sturdy but not in a too stiff uncomfortable way. I’ve tried on leather ones before and I find them stiffer than suede, I think expected, so to me the suede are more comfy. I’ve been looking for a leather pair I like but every time I try on leather ones, I think they’re not that comfy. They prob just need a little break in time.
> If you have leather ones I think you might like the suede because they’re softer so don’t really need break in time. And mine are superstar archives so the toe is a little different, Its a little rounder. I find GG’s a little wide but not so much that I can’t wear them. And I wear them with half socks too. I like the no sock look but like the protection my toes get from half socks. My feet are small and bony and on the narrow side of medium with a small heel and high instep/arch so I don’t need extra width in anything. My heels slip some but they always do so I’m used to it.
> Here’s pics, sorry only one foot, I had foot surgery. I shouldn’t even be buying more shoes!



Looks really nice on you! I think the camo is a great neutral with a little twist. Good choice, good choice.
 Sorry to hear about the surgery, hope you’re healing fine.
On the bright side, you’re lucky that you have small feet, there are always sizes available for you! I’m a 6,5/7, so 37 in GG, and I have the feeling that it’s always one of the first to go out of stock...

Do you prefer the more rounded toe on the Archive SS? I only have a Slide that is Archive. Does the rounder toe box make a difference in how they fit?

God, I feel like I’m asking a million questions, I’m so sorry! It’s just that I too have been searching for a more neutral pair to buy, preferably suede. The other two I own, while I still get a lot of use out of them, are slightly less “go-with-everything” than I’d like!


----------



## sinyard

daevy said:


> Looks really nice on you! I think the camo is a great neutral with a little twist. Good choice, good choice.
> Sorry to hear about the surgery, hope you’re healing fine.
> On the bright side, you’re lucky that you have small feet, there are always sizes available for you! I’m a 6,5/7, so 37 in GG, and I have the feeling that it’s always one of the first to go out of stock...
> 
> Do you prefer the more rounded toe on the Archive SS? I only have a Slide that is Archive. Does the rounder toe box make a difference in how they fit?
> 
> God, I feel like I’m asking a million questions, I’m so sorry! It’s just that I too have been searching for a more neutral pair to buy, preferably suede. The other two I own, while I still get a lot of use out of them, are slightly less “go-with-everything” than I’d like!



Buy the Black Archive SS in the black suede with the silver trim, they are super sleek and go with everything. I had the Camo and returned, I didn’t like the toe are and tongue being brown and not Camo like the rest of the shoe, it’s just a personal preference only.


----------



## chiisaibunny

daevy said:


> Looks really nice on you! I think the camo is a great neutral with a little twist. Good choice, good choice.
> Sorry to hear about the surgery, hope you’re healing fine.
> On the bright side, you’re lucky that you have small feet, there are always sizes available for you! I’m a 6,5/7, so 37 in GG, and I have the feeling that it’s always one of the first to go out of stock...
> 
> Do you prefer the more rounded toe on the Archive SS? I only have a Slide that is Archive. Does the rounder toe box make a difference in how they fit?
> 
> God, I feel like I’m asking a million questions, I’m so sorry! It’s just that I too have been searching for a more neutral pair to buy, preferably suede. The other two I own, while I still get a lot of use out of them, are slightly less “go-with-everything” than I’d like!



Thanks for the get well wishes, surgery went well, just need to be patient on healing. 
Personally I love my archives, they’re my fav pair fit, comfort and look wise. They’re black suede with silver metallic trim. I could wear them everyday. Like sinyard said, get them! Love those shoes, seriously!!! It’s all personal preference, I like the suede toes on some pairs. I have ones with canvas or sequins all over and for me the suede toe seems to fit better. The camo for me are a great neutral. But I really want another archive so that is a wish for the next pair. I like the diff toe because the 36 can be a smidge long in general on me although the camo fit a bit shorter than the other superstars, more like the archives. I’m not too surprised there’s variation in fit since I know the leather ones fit me differently so finding a pair in leather will take some trial and error. 
Based on what I see 37-39 are popular so they stock more, small and large sizes are carried in smaller numbers so when you see them you have to act fast. But with GG that seems true regardless. I’ve seen the black/silver archives at Shopbop in your size, looks like a new shipment, so if you wanted those you might be able to get them. I don’t know which country you’re in so shipping  might be a factor. 
I see all the archives at the GG site, but I think shipping is 27 and if I don’t like them or they don’t fit I’d have to pay to send them back ☹️  So I’ll look there for the coloways and search other sites where I can get free shipping. I might have to breakdown eventually tho. 
Good luck with your choice. I know it’s tough, so many choices. I like the mid star style too so that’s also something I’m looking into. No worries, don’t mind answering your questions, just trying to help. (Seriously, love the black suede with metallic leather trim. And so comfy.) Ok, end of long reply. LOL


----------



## daevy

sinyard said:


> Buy the Black Archive SS in the black suede with the silver trim, they are super sleek and go with everything. I had the Camo and returned, I didn’t like the toe are and tongue being brown and not Camo like the rest of the shoe, it’s just a personal preference only.



Yeah, I had my eyes on this particular pair even before you guys suggested it. It has been on my wishlist for a while. Now the question, do I wait for a sale? haha
Thank you for replying! Do you think they fit the same as regular Super Stars? I only own a leather one, 37. Fits me pretty well.


----------



## sinyard

daevy said:


> Yeah, I had my eyes on this particular pair even before you guys suggested it. It has been on my wishlist for a while. Now the question, do I wait for a sale? haha
> Thank you for replying! Do you think they fit the same as regular Super Stars? I only own a leather one, 37. Fits me pretty well.



They never go on sale and if ShopBop would have their 15% or 20% sale by the time that happens they will be sold out.  They just got a shipment of them so get them before they sale out. Plus, they just had a sale so it won’t happen for a while. I have leather, suede, Superstar, mid star, Francy and slide and all of mine are a 39.


----------



## daevy

chiisaibunny said:


> Thanks for the get well wishes, surgery went well, just need to be patient on healing.
> Personally I love my archives, they’re my fav pair fit, comfort and look wise. They’re black suede with silver metallic trim. I could wear them everyday. Like sinyard said, get them! Love those shoes, seriously!!! It’s all personal preference, I like the suede toes on some pairs. I have ones with canvas or sequins all over and for me the suede toe seems to fit better. The camo for me are a great neutral. But I really want another archive so that is a wish for the next pair. I like the diff toe because the 36 can be a smidge long in general on me although the camo fit a bit shorter than the other superstars, more like the archives. I’m not too surprised there’s variation in fit since I know the leather ones fit me differently so finding a pair in leather will take some trial and error.
> Based on what I see 37-39 are popular so they stock more, small and large sizes are carried in smaller numbers so when you see them you have to act fast. But with GG that seems true regardless. I’ve seen the black/silver archives at Shopbop in your size, looks like a new shipment, so if you wanted those you might be able to get them. I don’t know which country you’re in so shipping  might be a factor.
> I see all the archives at the GG site, but I think shipping is 27 and if I don’t like them or they don’t fit I’d have to pay to send them back ☹️  So I’ll look there for the coloways and search other sites where I can get free shipping. I might have to breakdown eventually tho.
> Good luck with your choice. I know it’s tough, so many choices. I like the mid star style too so that’s also something I’m looking into. No worries, don’t mind answering your questions, just trying to help. (Seriously, love the black suede with metallic leather trim. And so comfy.) Ok, end of long reply. LOL



I absolutely love long replies! 
I think being patient is actually the trickiest thing. Not being able to move as you're used to is hard, but I hope you have plenty to help you go through this!

It's funny, I almost always see them stocked in the smaller and bigger sizes... Maybe that's just an impression, though?

Yeah, I've been stalking Shopbop's site, and I see this pair is in stock. I'm in the US, and actually pretty close to where SB ships from, it takes a day for packages to arrive for me.
You think I should stick with my regular 37, then??
Ah, I wish I had taken advantage of the latest SB sale that was in February, I guess? I wonder if there are any chances they'll be having another sale soon...


----------



## daevy

sinyard said:


> They never go on sale and if ShopBop would have their 15% or 20% sale by the time that happens they will be sold out.  They just got a shipment of them so get them before they sale out. Plus, they just had a sale so it won’t happen for a while. I have leather, suede, Superstar, mid star, Francy and slide and all of mine are a 39.



That's what I thought... I might pull the trigger on those.
I wear a 36 in the Slides, actually, even though the SS 37 fit me better. The Slides are my faves! I ordered and sent back a mid star, because I thought they didn't look as nice on me. They were cute and super comfortable, but they cut at the least flattering part of my ankles/legs.


----------



## sinyard

chiisaibunny said:


> Thanks for the get well wishes, surgery went well, just need to be patient on healing.
> Personally I love my archives, they’re my fav pair fit, comfort and look wise. They’re black suede with silver metallic trim. I could wear them everyday. Like sinyard said, get them! Love those shoes, seriously!!! It’s all personal preference, I like the suede toes on some pairs. I have ones with canvas or sequins all over and for me the suede toe seems to fit better. The camo for me are a great neutral. But I really want another archive so that is a wish for the next pair. I like the diff toe because the 36 can be a smidge long in general on me although the camo fit a bit shorter than the other superstars, more like the archives. I’m not too surprised there’s variation in fit since I know the leather ones fit me differently so finding a pair in leather will take some trial and error.
> Based on what I see 37-39 are popular so they stock more, small and large sizes are carried in smaller numbers so when you see them you have to act fast. But with GG that seems true regardless. I’ve seen the black/silver archives at Shopbop in your size, looks like a new shipment, so if you wanted those you might be able to get them. I don’t know which country you’re in so shipping  might be a factor.
> I see all the archives at the GG site, but I think shipping is 27 and if I don’t like them or they don’t fit I’d have to pay to send them back ☹️  So I’ll look there for the coloways and search other sites where I can get free shipping. I might have to breakdown eventually tho.
> Good luck with your choice. I know it’s tough, so many choices. I like the mid star style too so that’s also something I’m looking into. No worries, don’t mind answering your questions, just trying to help. (Seriously, love the black suede with metallic leather trim. And so comfy.) Ok, end of long reply. LOL



Take a look at my suede archives, are your sides spaced out like mine are? This is first pair I’ve had that are this bad and I’ve had close to 100 pairs of GG sneakers! I just noticed this. Ugh! Guess I have to exchange them again. I’m afraid they will split open!


----------



## chiisaibunny

sinyard said:


> Take a look at my suede archives, are your sides spaced out like mine are? This is first pair I’ve had that are this bad and I’ve had close to 100 pairs of GG sneakers! I just noticed this. Ugh! Guess I have to exchange them again. I’m afraid they will split open!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4013687



Side note, please post a collection photo or photos! We all want to see!!! I want to see!!! Even if you sold some and only have 80 pairs we really want to see! Your collection has got to be AMAZING!!! I’m imagining seeing the colorways I missed. I missed one late last year and I am still bummed. Tan suede superstars. Sigh. Perfect neutral. I know tho, lot of work. Do you have a walk in closet? Or special room? I don’t have space for mine now partly because I already have 80 pairs of shoes. Haha
Oh back to the present ... my archives are not as joined as some others but they’re still joined. Funny the camo ones are merged really well, the seam is more like a line. The archives are the worst. Bummer on the separation. Hope you can find your size and they let you exchange. I think I’d worry too they would start peeling off. Here’s couple pics.


----------



## chiisaibunny

daevy said:


> I absolutely love long replies!
> I think being patient is actually the trickiest thing. Not being able to move as you're used to is hard, but I hope you have plenty to help you go through this!
> 
> It's funny, I almost always see them stocked in the smaller and bigger sizes... Maybe that's just an impression, though?
> 
> Yeah, I've been stalking Shopbop's site, and I see this pair is in stock. I'm in the US, and actually pretty close to where SB ships from, it takes a day for packages to arrive for me.
> You think I should stick with my regular 37, then??
> Ah, I wish I had taken advantage of the latest SB sale that was in February, I guess? I wonder if there are any chances they'll be having another sale soon...



Yeah I guess I see 35 and 41 left a lot and if I get lucky 36. I usually think about it and if I’m too slow, like the pair I wanted at the SB sale, I miss them.
I did get one pair but wanted both, should have just ordered and decided. I’m on the west coast so I use my amazon prime and get overnight shipping for 3.99. That part is awesome. 
I think stick with your regular size. I’m glad I did. If you get them hope you love them!


----------



## sinyard

chiisaibunny said:


> Side note, please post a collection photo or photos! We all want to see!!! I want to see!!! Even if you sold some and only have 80 pairs we really want to see! Your collection has got to be AMAZING!!! I’m imagining seeing the colorways I missed. I missed one late last year and I am still bummed. Tan suede superstars. Sigh. Perfect neutral. I know tho, lot of work. Do you have a walk in closet? Or special room? I don’t have space for mine now partly because I already have 80 pairs of shoes. Haha
> Oh back to the present ... my archives are not as joined as some others but they’re still joined. Funny the camo ones are merged really well, the seam is more like a line. The archives are the worst. Bummer on the separation. Hope you can find your size and they let you exchange. I think I’d worry too they would start peeling off. Here’s couple pics.



Thank you for the pics. I called SB and they are overnighting me a new pair at no charge for the new pair and I’ll send mine back tomorrow. The girl that helped me was so nice and she felt really bad! Hopefully, the third time will be my lucky time!  

I have a tiny closet but I make it work. I had a big bedroom as my walk in closet but when my youngest was born we made into a bedroom. I actually keep all of my GG in their boxes except for the fur ones because I don’t want them to get smashed.  Someday I’ll do a collection pic, it’s just so much work! Lol 

Your Camo ones look great, now I’m thinking maybe I should reorder them! lol 

There are so many cool ones coming out. I’m actually returning my red ones I posted the other day, I decided I like the black the best, more neutral and subtle. I and also keeping the white ones with the black sequin star and returning the white with the gold sequins star and I’m done for a while! I’m going to the and order one pair a season! Lol I’m sure it won’t last.....


----------



## daevy

chiisaibunny said:


> Yeah I guess I see 35 and 41 left a lot and if I get lucky 36. I usually think about it and if I’m too slow, like the pair I wanted at the SB sale, I miss them.
> I did get one pair but wanted both, should have just ordered and decided. I’m on the west coast so I use my amazon prime and get overnight shipping for 3.99. That part is awesome.
> I think stick with your regular size. I’m glad I did. If you get them hope you love them!



Yeah, sales are always an early-bird-gets-the-worm affair. I know how it feels to miss out on things you want!

Did you see the new Nordstrom private edit? It's not a tan color, I think it's grey, but still a neutral...

On a side note, have you ever ordered from MatchesFashion?


----------



## daevy

sinyard said:


> Thank you for the pics. I called SB and they are overnighting me a new pair at no charge for the new pair and I’ll send mine back tomorrow. The girl that helped me was so nice and she felt really bad! Hopefully, the third time will be my lucky time!
> 
> I have a tiny closet but I make it work. I had a big bedroom as my walk in closet but when my youngest was born we made into a bedroom. I actually keep all of my GG in their boxes except for the fur ones because I don’t want them to get smashed.  Someday I’ll do a collection pic, it’s just so much work! Lol
> 
> Your Camo ones look great, now I’m thinking maybe I should reorder them! lol
> 
> There are so many cool ones coming out. I’m actually returning my red ones I posted the other day, I decided I like the black the best, more neutral and subtle. I and also keeping the white ones with the black sequin star and returning the white with the gold sequins star and I’m done for a while! I’m going to the and order one pair a season! Lol I’m sure it won’t last.....



I second that collection pic request!
You say there are a lot of cool ones coming out based on what you saw on the GGDB's website, or from what you're already seeing on the many online retailers? 
Also, I'll ask you the same question I asked on the post above: have you ordered from MatchesFashion? If so, how is the service?

Thank you!


----------



## sinyard

daevy said:


> I second that collection pic request!
> You say there are a lot of cool ones coming out based on what you saw on the GGDB's website, or from what you're already seeing on the many online retailers?
> Also, I'll ask you the same question I asked on the post above: have you ordered from MatchesFashion? If so, how is the service?
> 
> Thank you!



I looked at Farfetch, Ssence, MatchesFashion, NM and BG and GGDB website and also Instagram there are some pretty cool ones coming out! 

I’ve ordered about 5 or 6 from MatchesFashion and they arrive within one to two days via DHL to the US, it’s insane how fast they get here. I love ordering from them.


----------



## daevy

sinyard said:


> I looked at Farfetch, Ssence, MatchesFashion, NM and BG and GGDB website and also Instagram there are some pretty cool ones coming out!
> 
> I’ve ordered about 5 or 6 from MatchesFashion and they arrive within one to two days via DHL to the US, it’s insane how fast they get here. I love ordering from them.



Good to know. Did you ever return stuff to them? I have the feeling it's always a bit more complicated when companies are from overseas...


----------



## sinyard

daevy said:


> Good to know. Did you ever return stuff to them? I have the feeling it's always a bit more complicated when companies are from overseas...



Returned too, super easy and fast.


----------



## gagabag

sinyard said:


> Take a look at my suede archives, are your sides spaced out like mine are? This is first pair I’ve had that are this bad and I’ve had close to 100 pairs of GG sneakers! I just noticed this. Ugh! Guess I have to exchange them again. I’m afraid they will split open!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4013687



Oooh that looks bad! Hope you get the replacement fast. Is the slit only in the suede archives? I looked at all of mine (non archives) and they  didn’t have it. I’ve been purposely trying not to look at the websites. I’m trying to be good, you see, but I’m secretly eyeing the heart ones in matches [emoji7]


----------



## sinyard

gagabag said:


> Oooh that looks bad! Hope you get the replacement fast. Is the slit only in the suede archives? I looked at all of mine (non archives) and they  didn’t have it. I’ve been purposely trying not to look at the websites. I’m trying to be good, you see, but I’m secretly eyeing the heart ones in matches [emoji7]



Every single pair of my SS Archive and non Archive have the seam but it’s closed on all of them. This pair SB is going to remove from their inventory. They have 27 pairs of the size 27 in stock in case anyone wants a pair!  I’ve been eyeing the leopard SS on matches! Lol


----------



## daevy

gagabag said:


> Oooh that looks bad! Hope you get the replacement fast. Is the slit only in the suede archives? I looked at all of mine (non archives) and they  didn’t have it. I’ve been purposely trying not to look at the websites. I’m trying to be good, you see, but I’m secretly eyeing the heart ones in matches [emoji7]



The hearts one is super cute! Almost bought that last week when NM had its 125 off of 500. But ended up getting the hand painted floral ones because I don't know, was feeling spring-y?


----------



## daevy

sinyard said:


> Returned too, super easy and fast.



Thank you so much for being a well of knowledge on online ordering!  
No kidding though, thanks a lot for all the info.


----------



## gagabag

All this talk made me wear these today for grocery shopping lol


----------



## chiisaibunny

sinyard said:


> Thank you for the pics. I called SB and they are overnighting me a new pair at no charge for the new pair and I’ll send mine back tomorrow. The girl that helped me was so nice and she felt really bad! Hopefully, the third time will be my lucky time!
> 
> I have a tiny closet but I make it work. I had a big bedroom as my walk in closet but when my youngest was born we made into a bedroom. I actually keep all of my GG in their boxes except for the fur ones because I don’t want them to get smashed.  Someday I’ll do a collection pic, it’s just so much work! Lol
> 
> Your Camo ones look great, now I’m thinking maybe I should reorder them! lol
> 
> There are so many cool ones coming out. I’m actually returning my red ones I posted the other day, I decided I like the black the best, more neutral and subtle. I and also keeping the white ones with the black sequin star and returning the white with the gold sequins star and I’m done for a while! I’m going to the and order one pair a season! Lol I’m sure it won’t last.....



That’s great they’re sending you a replacement. Good to hear good stories like that. I thot the red ones were cute but I hear ya, so hard to make choices, as another tpf’er said, first world problems.
The camo ones are really comfy. I think I must like the suede toe ones. The suede is grey but it does not have a blue undertone so I feel like that makes it work better with the camo. 
I don’t think I’ve ever seen a fur pair. Only the pink ones? That had fur on the tongue or something like that. Pics pleeeasasseee. I know, I agree, it would be a lot of effort.


----------



## chiisaibunny

daevy said:


> Yeah, sales are always an early-bird-gets-the-worm affair. I know how it feels to miss out on things you want!
> 
> Did you see the new Nordstrom private edit? It's not a tan color, I think it's grey, but still a neutral...
> 
> On a side note, have you ever ordered from MatchesFashion?



I have seen the Nordstrom private ed ones and they are grey, look like they would go with anything. Prob is I have black, green/blue, navy plaid with navy suede (which I thot was black when I got them), and camo/grey, so they’re all on the darker black/grey tones. I feel like I should get a pair to add some color or lighten it up. I think I’ll wait a bit and see what pops up. Sinyard was saying there’s lots coming up so I’m kinda excited to see what will show up on the websites next! There’s a yellow glitter one I saw on the GG site that might be fun if I decide on something really colorful. 
I have not ordered from matches before but it looks like sinyard has ordered from a number of sites so that’s good to know.


----------



## chiisaibunny

gagabag said:


> All this talk made me wear these today for grocery shopping lol
> View attachment 4014084



Oooh shiny ... they look cool. Are they mid or high tops? Do you find they go with lots? I like pewter but I don’t think that’s a color I’ll see soon. It’s usually gold or silver. I need to just see what’s out there and not be in purchase mode so I can find the pair I’ll like for spring/summer.


----------



## chiisaibunny

daevy said:


> The hearts one is super cute! Almost bought that last week when NM had its 125 off of 500. But ended up getting the hand painted floral ones because I don't know, was feeling spring-y?



Have you worn the hand painted flower ones? How are they? I saw those and was tempted but it’s a little too feminine for me, I’m more the camo person, LOL, but I am intrigued by those. I can’t do the hearts either, sigh, but when I see other ppl wearing them I think they look awesome.


----------



## gagabag

chiisaibunny said:


> Oooh shiny ... they look cool. Are they mid or high tops? Do you find they go with lots? I like pewter but I don’t think that’s a color I’ll see soon. It’s usually gold or silver. I need to just see what’s out there and not be in purchase mode so I can find the pair I’ll like for spring/summer.



These are superstar so just the “normal” top. I never had issues pairing these with, except maybe for brown - I wear my other pairs instead. I agree, better to look around and wait. I found that it’s so easy to want to buy it in all available colours, yet so hard not to. I don’t like returning stuff I ordered, online especially, so I really try to be discriminating before hitting that puchase button.


----------



## sinyard

chiisaibunny said:


> That’s great they’re sending you a replacement. Good to hear good stories like that. I thot the red ones were cute but I hear ya, so hard to make choices, as another tpf’er said, first world problems.
> The camo ones are really comfy. I think I must like the suede toe ones. The suede is grey but it does not have a blue undertone so I feel like that makes it work better with the camo.
> I don’t think I’ve ever seen a fur pair. Only the pink ones? That had fur on the tongue or something like that. Pics pleeeasasseee. I know, I agree, it would be a lot of effort.



I meant all of my leopard animal “hair” ones! Lol I’ll attach a pic of some of them.


----------



## daevy

chiisaibunny said:


> I have seen the Nordstrom private ed ones and they are grey, look like they would go with anything. Prob is I have black, green/blue, navy plaid with navy suede (which I thot was black when I got them), and camo/grey, so they’re all on the darker black/grey tones. I feel like I should get a pair to add some color or lighten it up. I think I’ll wait a bit and see what pops up. Sinyard was saying there’s lots coming up so I’m kinda excited to see what will show up on the websites next! There’s a yellow glitter one I saw on the GG site that might be fun if I decide on something really colorful.
> I have not ordered from matches before but it looks like sinyard has ordered from a number of sites so that’s good to know.



I've seen a pink suede SS with blue star patch, grey toe and I think white heel tab. In my opinion they're still neutral, and quite spring appropriate. Think they're cute! But if you're not really into feminine colors... I actually don't even think they are too girly, but only you can say! Saw them on Matches for sure. They would be more wearable than the yellow glitter ones though, haha.



chiisaibunny said:


> Have you worn the hand painted flower ones? How are they? I saw those and was tempted but it’s a little too feminine for me, I’m more the camo person, LOL, but I am intrigued by those. I can’t do the hearts either, sigh, but when I see other ppl wearing them I think they look awesome.



I haven't worn them out because I live in Minneapolis, and Spring is taking its sweet time to get here. In fact, it's snowing out today. So, not sneakers weather, especially not pristine white and hand painted ones.
They are all leather, though, so I imagine not as comfortable as your suede ones. I have finicky feet, no shoes are ever super comfortable on me (besides, well, ugly UGGs), so these are good, but I believe I'll have to break them in a bit before they get truly comfy.
The floral pattern is absolutely lovely! I don't think I'm a girly girl, but I can totally pull these off just fine, just like I wear combat boots or leopard sneakers. The only thing I don't like to do when it comes to shoes is super bright colors, go figure.

I'll post a picture of the floral one later for you!!


----------



## daevy

sinyard said:


> I meant all of my leopard animal “hair” ones! Lol I’ll attach a pic of some of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4014498



Is the one on the bottom right the Archive slides with blue detailing? I have that too! Looooooove 'em.
I have a thing for leopard sneakers too.


----------



## sinyard

daevy said:


> Is the one on the bottom right the Archive slides with blue detailing? I have that too! Looooooove 'em.
> I have a thing for leopard sneakers too.



Yes, it is! I love leopard too. I’m thinking of getting the mid star leopard that’s out right now. I had the leopard midstar with shearling from Matches but ended up selling them a few months ago .


----------



## chiisaibunny

IQUOTE="daevy, post: 32158675, member: 638239"]I haven't worn them out because I live in Minneapolis, and Spring is taking its sweet time to get here. In fact, it's snowing out today. So, not sneakers weather, especially not pristine white and hand painted ones.
They are all leather, though, so I imagine not as comfortable as your suede ones. I have finicky feet, no shoes are ever super comfortable on me (besides, well, ugly UGGs), so these are good, but I believe I'll have to break them in a bit before they get truly comfy.
The floral pattern is absolutely lovely! I don't think I'm a girly girl, but I can totally pull these off just fine, just like I wear combat boots or leopard sneakers. The only thing I don't like to do when it comes to shoes is super bright colors, go figure.

I'll post a picture of the floral one later for you!![/QUOTE]

Haha, yeah, yellow glitter is not an everyday shoe. but potentially a lot of fun. And I like animal prints, it just has to be one I’ll wear. I’ve seen a few recently that I think I’d wear but I’m thinking a more spring/summer shoe is next. And I’m thinking color. There’s a ‘denim’ pair I was looking at but I’m not sure how versatile it will be and I think it will sell out before I decide.
Yes, please post modeling pics when the weather cooperates. I do think they’d be cute, I might even wear them, but they’d prob fall out of rotation. I’d feel weird wearing them. LOL


----------



## chiisaibunny

sinyard said:


> I meant all of my leopard animal “hair” ones! Lol I’ll attach a pic of some of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4014498



Wow, we’re seeing a hint of your collection. Pics would be amazing. When did you start your collection? Do you have pics or do you remember all the diff shoes?

I’m trying to figure out if the mid star, francy, and slide fit similarly enough to Superstar that you’d get the same size? Or a diff size? I read somewhere, and I don’t remember which style, that one of the three tends to run wider? So ppl might want to size down? I’m curious what ppl think of the sizing.


----------



## daevy

chiisaibunny said:


> Wow, we’re seeing a hint of your collection. Pics would be amazing. When did you start your collection? Do you have pics or do you remember all the diff shoes?
> 
> I’m trying to figure out if the mid star, francy, and slide fit similarly enough to Superstar that you’d get the same size? Or a diff size? I read somewhere, and I don’t remember which style, that one of the three tends to run wider? So ppl might want to size down? I’m curious what ppl think of the sizing.



So, I have limited experience, but I take a size smaller on the slides. They are my favorite style. I don't like the looks of the Francys much, but I've never tried them on, so it's not a based opinion.
I fell in love with a mid star once and ordered it, but when it came, I was disappointed. Not that they weren't cute or well made or as comfortable as the others, it's just that I felt like they cut me on the least flattering part of my leg. They don't show any ankle and at the same time stop at a funny place. That's just me, though.
My regular size worked well for it. Maybe it's worth a try.


----------



## daevy

chiisaibunny said:


> IQUOTE="daevy, post: 32158675, member: 638239"]I haven't worn them out because I live in Minneapolis, and Spring is taking its sweet time to get here. In fact, it's snowing out today. So, not sneakers weather, especially not pristine white and hand painted ones.
> They are all leather, though, so I imagine not as comfortable as your suede ones. I have finicky feet, no shoes are ever super comfortable on me (besides, well, ugly UGGs), so these are good, but I believe I'll have to break them in a bit before they get truly comfy.
> The floral pattern is absolutely lovely! I don't think I'm a girly girl, but I can totally pull these off just fine, just like I wear combat boots or leopard sneakers. The only thing I don't like to do when it comes to shoes is super bright colors, go figure.
> 
> I'll post a picture of the floral one later for you!!




Here are a couple of quick, lousy quality pictures for you, just to give you an idea.
Excuse the very yellow lighting and my very pale veiny legs. I’d say winter is to blame, but they’re like this all year round.


----------



## chiisaibunny

daevy said:


> Here are a couple of quick, lousy quality pictures for you, just to give you an idea.
> Excuse the very yellow lighting and my very pale veiny legs. I’d say winter is to blame, but they’re like this all year round.
> 
> View attachment 4014701
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4014702



Oh they’re so cute. They look good on you. They’ll be great when it warms up. 

My legs are no diff even tho I live in SoCal. Haha I wear jeans to work so my legs don’t get much sun except on weekends. It is to laugh for ppl in other parts of the country, but we’ve been having some cooler temps in high 50’s-60’s during the day and it’s been nice. (those are spring temps when I lived in Oregon, it meant everyone was wearing shorts!) Last few years we didn’t really have that ‘cooler’ spell and the summers were long and hot, drought years. It hasn’t rained very much again this year, where I live, so that’s been a bummer. 
I figure one of these days I’ll find a more feminine pair I like and I’ll take the plunge.


----------



## chiisaibunny

daevy said:


> So, I have limited experience, but I take a size smaller on the slides. They are my favorite style. I don't like the looks of the Francys much, but I've never tried them on, so it's not a based opinion.
> I fell in love with a mid star once and ordered it, but when it came, I was disappointed. Not that they weren't cute or well made or as comfortable as the others, it's just that I felt like they cut me on the least flattering part of my leg. They don't show any ankle and at the same time stop at a funny place. That's just me, though.
> My regular size worked well for it. Maybe it's worth a try.



Thanks for the info. I’m curious, do the slides feel wider or mainly longer? I prob want to stay away from a style that runs wider.


----------



## mundodabolsa

chiisaibunny said:


> I’m trying to figure out if the mid star, francy, and slide fit similarly enough to Superstar that you’d get the same size? Or a diff size? I read somewhere, and I don’t remember which style, that one of the three tends to run wider? So ppl might want to size down? I’m curious what ppl think of the sizing.



Personally my slides are a size down from my superstars, but that's because I'm very much a 37.5 foot who can't find her perfect match.  I know @sinyard has said hers are all the same size.


----------



## mundodabolsa

sinyard said:


> I meant all of my leopard animal “hair” ones! Lol I’ll attach a pic of some of them.



Ugggh you have a pair that I covet and missed out on. 

I think sometimes when I can no longer find a specific pair it makes me want them more.


----------



## daevy

chiisaibunny said:


> Thanks for the info. I’m curious, do the slides feel wider or mainly longer? I prob want to stay away from a style that runs wider.



I *think* they are a bit wider, but I’ll try to compare my SS and slides when I have some time to spare later on today and maybe post some pictures.

From what I gathered reading most of the post in this thread: I have the impression that most people go down one size for slides, take their normal size for SS, Francys and Mid Stars, and apparently go up one size for the Mays.
Of course, this is not set in stone. Sinyard said a few posts back hat she takes the same size in the slides, francys and SS (I think she also mentioned mid stars, but I’m not certain).


----------



## MillStream

Much prefer the one on your left foot!


----------



## chiisaibunny

mundodabolsa said:


> Ugggh you have a pair that I covet and missed out on.
> 
> I think sometimes when I can no longer find a specific pair it makes me want them more.



+1
100 times more! So frustrating.


----------



## missyb

my first pair and they are so comfortable! I’ve gotten so many compliments on them.


----------



## daevy

MillStream said:


> Much prefer the one on your left foot!


You mean the floral ones I posted today? I don't see which post you were referring to!
But if it was about the floral sneakers... They are from the same pair, but not identical/mirrors to each other  
(sorry if I totally missed the mark and you were talking about something else entirely)


----------



## daevy

missyb said:


> View attachment 4015022
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my first pair and they are so comfortable! I’ve gotten so many compliments on them.


These are awesome! Bet you looked lovely wearing them.


----------



## missyb

daevy said:


> These are awesome! Bet you looked lovely wearing them.



Thank you! Trying to figure out which pair to get next.


----------



## mundodabolsa

missyb said:


> my first pair and they are so comfortable! I’ve gotten so many compliments on them.



That pair has been on my shortlist for this season, they're awesome. Thanks for the picture.


----------



## daevy

chiisaibunny said:


> Thanks for the info. I’m curious, do the slides feel wider or mainly longer? I prob want to stay away from a style that runs wider.



So, I took some pictures comparing my pair of SS to my Slides.
I don’t know if it’s going to be much help, but at least you get to see both styles side by side... right? 

Here you go.








SS is a 37, Slides 36.


----------



## chiisaibunny

daevy said:


> So, I took some pictures comparing my pair of SS to my Slides.
> I don’t know if it’s going to be much help, but at least you get to see both styles side by side... right?
> 
> Here you go.
> 
> View attachment 4015553
> View attachment 4015555
> View attachment 4015557
> View attachment 4015558
> View attachment 4015559
> 
> 
> SS is a 37, Slides 36.



Thanks for taking the time to do pics! I think I might be like you and size down but until I can try them on in store I’ll prob stay away from the style. I like the way mid star looks but I don’t know that I’d wear that style with shorts. I’llhave to look at more pics of the diff styles. I’m telling myself to not get another pair unless it’s lighter or brighter. We’ll see. LOL


----------



## daevy

chiisaibunny said:


> Thanks for taking the time to do pics! I think I might be like you and size down but until I can try them on in store I’ll prob stay away from the style. I like the way mid star looks but I don’t know that I’d wear that style with shorts. I’llhave to look at more pics of the diff styles. I’m telling myself to not get another pair unless it’s lighter or brighter. We’ll see. LOL



No problem at all!
If I may, can I trouble you with a request? Of course, only if you're feeling up to it/have the time/it won't be a hassle for you. Could you post a picture of you wearing the black suedes archive SS? I'm still on the fence.

Sometimes it's hard to not want to buy them all, and harder to wait to see if something that will be right up your alley will drop. I struggle with that all the time. I'm always asking myself, should I go for it, or wait? hehe


----------



## bagsforme

Anyone think your sneakers were Converse? I have had several people ask me where I got my sparkly Converse.


----------



## chiisaibunny

daevy said:


> No problem at all!
> If I may, can I trouble you with a request? Of course, only if you're feeling up to it/have the time/it won't be a hassle for you. Could you post a picture of you wearing the black suedes archive SS? I'm still on the fence.
> 
> Sometimes it's hard to not want to buy them all, and harder to wait to see if something that will be right up your alley will drop. I struggle with that all the time. I'm always asking myself, should I go for it, or wait? hehe



I hear ya. Trying not to order at that moment I see a pair I like gets tough sometimes. So I ask myself, where will you put them?! Under the bed??? Haha Oh that place is already taken!!!
The hubby hasn’t noticed there’s a couple more GG floating around, LOL but the second I get a bright pair he’ll notice. 

I’ll try to take a decent mod shot or two when I get home. Remember I only wear one shoe. Haha still in the surgical shoe. I think it depends on whether you’d wear it. No point in getting them if you won’t wear them. Although some ppl might want a special pair not to wear, but I can’t do that, have to be able to wear them. I wear black tees and black/grey sweaters all the time so black shoes are perfect for me. He does get tired of seeing me in black tees and jeans but it’s almost my uniform. In the summer it’s a short sleeve black tee. and a sweater cuz the office is cold.


----------



## daevy

chiisaibunny said:


> I hear ya. Trying not to order at that moment I see a pair I like gets tough sometimes. So I ask myself, where will you put them?! Under the bed??? Haha Oh that place is already taken!!!
> The hubby hasn’t noticed there’s a couple more GG floating around, LOL but the second I get a bright pair he’ll notice.
> 
> I’ll try to take a decent mod shot or two when I get home. Remember I only wear one shoe. Haha still in the surgical shoe. I think it depends on whether you’d wear it. No point in getting them if you won’t wear them. Although some ppl might want a special pair not to wear, but I can’t do that, have to be able to wear them. I wear black tees and black/grey sweaters all the time so black shoes are perfect for me. He does get tired of seeing me in black tees and jeans but it’s almost my uniform. In the summer it’s a short sleeve black tee. and a sweater cuz the office is cold.



I still have some space to spare, so I shouldn't be asking myself that! Haha
But yeah. I always try to take into consideration what I'd use it with, if there's a pair I want to buy, if I am going to be using it enough that I can say it was a good investment. Also, I hate returning things. Haaaaaaaate. But will if needed. I just try to minimise the chances.

Yeah, I think I'm just like you, actually. I wear darker colors all the time, and jeans. I think the black suedes ones have potential to be a closet staple, I just want to see them on real-life feet (or foot, in your case! I haven't forgotten about your surgery, no), and not models/well-thought website shots. You know? 
Thank you, I appreciate you going through the trouble! But again, don't feel obligated. And it absolutely does not have to be anything fancy! I just want a honest picture of you wearing it, so that I have an idea of how it fits.


----------



## chiisaibunny

bagsforme said:


> Anyone think your sneakers were Converse? I have had several people ask me where I got my sparkly Converse.



Hmm. I have not been asked if they’re converse. Most ppl that say something might point to the GG on their feet and say love them or something. I work in tech so def no one notices at work.


----------



## sinyard

daevy said:


> No problem at all!
> If I may, can I trouble you with a request? Of course, only if you're feeling up to it/have the time/it won't be a hassle for you. Could you post a picture of you wearing the black suedes archive SS? I'm still on the fence.
> 
> Sometimes it's hard to not want to buy them all, and harder to wait to see if something that will be right up your alley will drop. I struggle with that all the time. I'm always asking myself, should I go for it, or wait? hehe



Here is a pic for you, my replacements came so thought I’d do it for you.


----------



## chiisaibunny

sinyard said:


> Here is a pic for you, my replacements came so thought I’d do it for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4015763



Oh there they are! So love those shoes. Taking the shoe to Vegas this weekend. Hope nothing crazy gets spilled on them!


----------



## sinyard

chiisaibunny said:


> Oh there they are! So love those shoes. Taking the shoe to Vegas this weekend. Hope nothing crazy gets spilled on them!



Have fun and I hope they stay nice and clean for you!


----------



## chiisaibunny

sinyard said:


> Have fun and I hope they stay nice and clean for you!



Thanks! Me too esp since I’m taking 2 left shoes, both GG.


----------



## daevy

sinyard said:


> Here is a pic for you, my replacements came so thought I’d do it for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4015763



Yeah, they do look nice. 
I'm mainly debating if I should get a back SS or another slide. In all honesty, I wanted both, but...

Thank you so much for posting a picture


----------



## sinyard

daevy said:


> Yeah, they do look nice.
> I'm mainly debating if I should get a back SS or another slide. In all honesty, I wanted both, but...
> 
> Thank you so much for posting a picture



For Spring and Summer go with another SS and then in the Fall get a Slide


----------



## daevy

sinyard said:


> For Spring and Summer go with another SS and then in the Fall get a Slide


Sound advice. 
Do you have a favorite pair in your collection? Just curious.


----------



## sinyard

daevy said:


> Sound advice.
> Do you have a favorite pair in your collection? Just curious.



Yes! These are my favorite pair!


----------



## chiisaibunny

sinyard said:


> View attachment 4010467
> 
> 
> I bought these last week, probably my favorite pair. I love red, goes with everything!



I thot these were so cute and bright for summer, I found them in my size. I’ll see how I like them when they arrive. I actually don’t wear a lot of red but I liked them because they are suede and bright and looked like they’d be fun. This was pre-I need to be more thoughtful before clicking. 
Sinyard, did you return them because you thot they’d be less versatile? I also don’t want to wear denim shorts and a white tee and end up looking like a flag. On the Fourth I figure it’s good but on other days, not so much.


----------



## daevy

sinyard said:


> Yes! These are my favorite pair!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4015926


You really do like red! 
The mid stars did not work for me, sadly... Maybe I'll try them again if the fancy strikes... This one is very cool, though.


----------



## Freckles1

I have Golden Goose cowboy boots and love them. So I just ordered the red sneakers from Barney’s. This thread is BAD!!! Haha 
Love all of your ladies choices. I hope I’m not too old to wear the sneakers..... under 50 but not 45 [emoji23]


----------



## daevy

Freckles1 said:


> I have Golden Goose cowboy boots and love them. So I just ordered the red sneakers from Barney’s. This thread is BAD!!! Haha
> Love all of your ladies choices. I hope I’m not too old to wear the sneakers..... under 50 but not 45 [emoji23]



Never too old!  
Hope you love ‘em!


----------



## chiisaibunny

Freckles1 said:


> I have Golden Goose cowboy boots and love them. So I just ordered the red sneakers from Barney’s. This thread is BAD!!! Haha
> Love all of your ladies choices. I hope I’m not too old to wear the sneakers..... under 50 but not 45 [emoji23]



This thread can be a bit too enabling, but at least we talk about having some restraint. Haha
Never too old, I’m past 50 and I’m not going to stop wearing what I wear anytime soon. 
I pre ordered a pair of GG cowboy boots, not sure they’ll ever get here! Good to hear you love them.


----------



## sinyard

Age is just a number, wear what makes you happy!  I’m super close to 40 and I’ll never stop wearing these. If I don’t wear proper sneakers I get low back pain and that’s part of the reason while I wear GG, the super arch support is great for my back.  Rock them proudly!


----------



## Freckles1

chiisaibunny said:


> This thread can be a bit too enabling, but at least we talk about having some restraint. Haha
> Never too old, I’m past 50 and I’m not going to stop wearing what I wear anytime soon.
> I pre ordered a pair of GG cowboy boots, not sure they’ll ever get here! Good to hear you love them.



I love my boots! They are like butter! I have the tall boots. I got them in Aspen at Kemosabe a few years ago. You will go GG boot crazy once you get them. Haha!


----------



## chiisaibunny

Freckles1 said:


> I love my boots! They are like butter! I have the tall boots. I got them in Aspen at Kemosabe a few years ago. You will go GG boot crazy once you get them. Haha!



Oh wow, that’s good to hear but if the pair I ordered fits I hope I won’t want another color in the fall! They sound really nice. They’re the short western style. It’s a pre order for months now so we’ll see what happens. I’ve pre ordered before then been told it’s sold out. But I am really looking forward to trying them on.


----------



## mundodabolsa

Ugggh... I did it again.

Anyone really good at finding things know a secret shop with this pair in a 37 or 38?

https://www.matchesfashion.com/us/p...-Super-Star-low-top-leather-trainers--1179063

Only been procrastinating buying them for a month and they had the 37s until last night. 

Edit: NEVERMIND!!  All I had to do was put my request out in the word and I found them not 5 minutes later.


----------



## daevy

sinyard said:


> Thank you for the pics. I called SB and they are overnighting me a new pair at no charge for the new pair and I’ll send mine back tomorrow. The girl that helped me was so nice and she felt really bad! Hopefully, the third time will be my lucky time!
> 
> I have a tiny closet but I make it work. I had a big bedroom as my walk in closet but when my youngest was born we made into a bedroom. I actually keep all of my GG in their boxes except for the fur ones because I don’t want them to get smashed.  Someday I’ll do a collection pic, it’s just so much work! Lol
> 
> Your Camo ones look great, now I’m thinking maybe I should reorder them! lol
> 
> There are so many cool ones coming out. I’m actually returning my red ones I posted the other day, I decided I like the black the best, more neutral and subtle. I and also keeping the white ones with the black sequin star and returning the white with the gold sequins star and I’m done for a while! I’m going to the and order one pair a season! Lol I’m sure it won’t last.....




SO... Funny thing, I ordered the black suede Archive ones... Absolutely love 'em! BUT. The weird spaced out seams are there too. I am so bummed!
I called them, they are sending me another one... Though they certainly did charge me for it, and did not offer me the overnight shipping option, hehe.
It's okay, I'm not salty over it (besides, I'm sure Sinyard is a better/long-time customer of SB's anyway), I'm just sad they are letting this kind of thing slip! It's a bit annoying to be spending this kind of money for something that is defective...

Anyways, here's to hoping the next pair is going to be perfect!


----------



## chiisaibunny

daevy said:


> SO... Funny thing, I ordered the black suede Archive ones... Absolutely love 'em! BUT. The weird spaced out seams are there too. I am so bummed!
> I called them, they are sending me another one... Though they certainly did charge me for it, and did not offer me the overnight shipping option, hehe.
> It's okay, I'm not salty over it (besides, I'm sure Sinyard is a better/long-time customer of SB's anyway), I'm just sad they are letting this kind of thing slip! It's a bit annoying to be spending this kind of money for something that is defective...
> 
> Anyways, here's to hoping the next pair is going to be perfect!



So weird with the spacing thing. Wish GG ‘s QA would catch that. Clearly they don’t consider it an issue. 
But good thing they have another pair to send you. Hope the next pair is good.


----------



## daevy

chiisaibunny said:


> So weird with the spacing thing. Wish GG ‘s QA would catch that. Clearly they don’t consider it an issue.
> But good thing they have another pair to send you. Hope the next pair is good.



Yes... I considered just keeping them and trying to forget about it, but I could really jam my fingernail into that weird space... And the separation made the whole thing irregular, not smooth when I touched it and slid my hand through it. 
I don't know if I'm being too nitpicky or not, but it seems like a defective item to me. I was afraid the thing would be falling apart at the seams (literally) on me in no time.

They will take a while to arrive now, but I hope they do inspect the shoes carefully this time (at least the rep said she would be making a note requesting that...).


----------



## sinyard

daevy said:


> Yes... I considered just keeping them and trying to forget about it, but I could really jam my fingernail into that weird space... And the separation made the whole thing irregular, not smooth when I touched it and slid my hand through it.
> I don't know if I'm being too nitpicky or not, but it seems like a defective item to me. I was afraid the thing would be falling apart at the seams (literally) on me in no time.
> 
> They will take a while to arrive now, but I hope they do inspect the shoes carefully this time (at least the rep said she would be making a note requesting that...).



I’m sorry yours have the same issue. My new replacement ones came and they have it too, but not as bad. So, I’ll just keep them.


----------



## daevy

sinyard said:


> I’m sorry yours have the same issue. My new replacement ones came and they have it too, but not as bad. So, I’ll just keep them.



Hahah now I fear they'll send me a pair with an even worse problem  
One foot was a bit better than the other, I could live with it. But the other one was reeaaally disjointed. You could see they were two separated "rubber bands" (can't think of a better term) that should have been merged but something went wrong.

They are very nice, though, aren't they?


----------



## sinyard

daevy said:


> Hahah now I fear they'll send me a pair with an even worse problem
> One foot was a bit better than the other, I could live with it. But the other one was reeaaally disjointed. You could see they were two separated "rubber bands" (can't think of a better term) that should have been merged but something went wrong.
> 
> They are very nice, though, aren't they?



That’s exactly how mine were, maybe it has something to do with the suede, not sure. I do love them!!!!


----------



## sinyard

Here I am yesterday sporting my GG, These are the mesh and leather. We went away for a few days and I walked in these every day for miles. So comfy.


----------



## chiisaibunny

daevy said:


> Yes... I considered just keeping them and trying to forget about it, but I could really jam my fingernail into that weird space... And the separation made the whole thing irregular, not smooth when I touched it and slid my hand through it.
> I don't know if I'm being too nitpicky or not, but it seems like a defective item to me. I was afraid the thing would be falling apart at the seams (literally) on me in no time.
> 
> They will take a while to arrive now, but I hope they do inspect the shoes carefully this time (at least the rep said she would be making a note requesting that...).



I’d have to get a new pair too, it would bug me and I wouldn’t be able to let it go. LOL 
And you’ll want this pair to be good. It’ll be a staple. I just love them.


----------



## daevy

sinyard said:


> View attachment 4017777
> 
> 
> Here I am yesterday sporting my GG, These are the mesh and leather. We went away for a few days and I walked in these every day for miles. So comfy.



These are the silvery mesh ones? How do you like the material? I was wondering how durable they'd be!
Very nice though.
Love the bag too!


----------



## daevy

chiisaibunny said:


> I’d have to get a new pair too, it would bug me and I wouldn’t be able to let it go. LOL
> And you’ll want this pair to be good. It’ll be a staple. I just love them.



Thank you guys for not making me feel like I'm a super picky buyer (although I... kinda am)! 
Yeah, I know me, if I didn't try to replace them, I just know every time I looked at them I'd be in constant fear/regretting not doing it haha

Well, when the new pair comes I'll update you guys (on this suuuuper important matter that I'm sure is keeping you on the edge of your seats). I just hope they're good!

Sinyard and chiisaibunny, thank you so much for the recommendation, though!


----------



## yellow08

What is the sizing on the superstars? I'm a US 9. I have heard small and I have heard TTS? Will a size 40 work for me?


----------



## daevy

yellow08 said:


> What is the sizing on the superstars? I'm a US 9. I have heard small and I have heard TTS? Will a size 40 work for me?



I’d risk saying a 39 would fit you. 
I’m a 6.5/7, and the 37 fits me well with a bit of wiggle room. So it is TTS for me when it comes to all SS I’ve ever tried on.
But I’d wait for other members who are also a 9 to confirm that. I think Sinyard wears a 39? She’ll probably be able to assist you better.


----------



## yellow08

daevy said:


> I’d risk saying a 39 would fit you.
> I’m a 6.5/7, and the 37 fits me well with a bit of wiggle room. So it is TTS for me when it comes to all SS I’ve ever tried on.
> But I’d wait for other members who are also a 9 to confirm that. I think Sinyard wears a 39? She’ll probably be able to assist you better.


Thank you! I'm hoping the 40 won't be too big. I took the risk and ordered the 40 because they seem to sell out fast. I saw a girl at my local mall wearing a pair and she said they ran TTS for her (size 9) but then I found a few online reviews and they said small *sigh* good thing matchesfashion has free shipping and returns. If I were thinking I would have ordered both sizes.


----------



## daevy

yellow08 said:


> Thank you! I'm hoping the 40 won't be too big. I took the risk and ordered the 40 because they seem to sell out fast. I saw a girl at my local mall wearing a pair and she said they ran TTS for her (size 9) but then I found a few online reviews and they said small *sigh* good thing matchesfashion has free shipping and returns. If I were thinking I would have ordered both sizes.



Ah, I hope it works for you, then! 
Who knows, maybe the one you chose runs small... that can happen from batch to batch, I think.
Ordering online is always a guess game, but yay for free returns in case things don’t work. I hope it’ll fit though!


----------



## sinyard

daevy said:


> I’d risk saying a 39 would fit you.
> I’m a 6.5/7, and the 37 fits me well with a bit of wiggle room. So it is TTS for me when it comes to all SS I’ve ever tried on.
> But I’d wait for other members who are also a 9 to confirm that. I think Sinyard wears a 39? She’ll probably be able to assist you better.



I’d think you’d need the 39, I think the 40 will be too loose but hopefully I’m wrong! I’m a 8.5 9 or 9.5 in shoes and sneakers (9 or 9.5 in Nike) and I wear a 39 in all the GG styles.


----------



## yellow08

sinyard said:


> I’d think you’d need the 39, I think the 40 will be too loose but hopefully I’m wrong! I’m a 8.5 9 or 9.5 in shoes and sneakers (9 or 9.5 in Nike) and I wear a 39 in all the GG styles.


Thanks for your reply.  I'm a true US 9 (size 9 in Nike) 7 (M) in Addidas-it sounds like I will be returning them and will have to wait it out for a pair in a size 39.


----------



## sinyard

yellow08 said:


> Thanks for your reply.  I'm a true US 9 (size 9 in Nike) 7 (M) in Addidas-it sounds like I will be returning them and will have to wait it out for a pair in a size 39.



Can you cancel your order if it didn’t ship yet? I tried the 40 when I first started out they were too loose and the 38 was way too small.  I don’t have a narrow foot at all and I have a higher arch. You’ll love them!!!


----------



## sinyard

daevy said:


> These are the silvery mesh ones? How do you like the material? I was wondering how durable they'd be!
> Very nice though.
> Love the bag too!



Thank you! I love the Chloe Marcie bag, It’s perfect for a busy mom that needs to be hand free like myself.  I just got the tan too, can’t wait to use it. 

As for my GG they are the version before the silvery mesh. These have the white back tab and the material is a thick mesh. They are still online. I just adore them!


----------



## chessmont

You're never too old for GG!  Maybe I look silly but I don't care!  I'm 61 and have the silver leather midrise and a dirty white Superstar with some gold and silver sequins.  I found they run small and narrow.  I wear a 10 and had to get 41 and still have to unlace them way down to get them on and use footies instead of socks to fit into them.  JME.


----------



## sinyard

chessmont said:


> You're never too old for GG!  Maybe I look silly but I don't care!  I'm 61 and have the silver leather midrise and a dirty white Superstar with some gold and silver sequins.  I found they run small and narrow.  I wear a 10 and had to get 41 and still have to unlace them way down to get them on and use footies instead of socks to fit into them.  JME.



I’m 100% certain you look awesome and NOT silly in them! I love wearing something so special that not a lot of people now what that are when I’m wearing them! Makes them extra special IMO!


----------



## chessmont

sinyard said:


> I’m 100% certain you look awesome and NOT silly in them! I love wearing something so special that not a lot of people now what that are when I’m wearing them! Makes them extra special IMO!



Thanks, sinyard!  I am a jeans and tee gal even with a Hermes Birkin and GG sneakers LOL!


----------



## sinyard

chessmont said:


> Thanks, sinyard!  I am a jeans and tee gal even with a Hermes Birkin and GG sneakers LOL!



That’s exactly my style too!


----------



## Freckles1

chessmont said:


> Thanks, sinyard!  I am a jeans and tee gal even with a Hermes Birkin and GG sneakers LOL!





sinyard said:


> That’s exactly my style too!



Oh you ladies are right up my alley!!


----------



## Freckles1

So I ended up buying these on the BG website the other evening..... am I doing the laces right? 




The red ones arrive tomorrow. Lord help my husband. It’s still March right? Birthday month!! Ha


----------



## daevy

sinyard said:


> Thank you! I love the Chloe Marcie bag, It’s perfect for a busy mom that needs to be hand free like myself.  I just got the tan too, can’t wait to use it.
> 
> As for my GG they are the version before the silvery mesh. These have the white back tab and the material is a thick mesh. They are still online. I just adore them!



Oh, I don't think I ever saw this particular one? I've seen the one with the silver leather trims in a bunch of places, though.

I don't own a Chloe bag, but I always likes the design! I hope you enjoy your newest one a lot.


----------



## daevy

Freckles1 said:


> So I ended up buying these on the BG website the other evening..... am I doing the laces right?
> View attachment 4019021
> View attachment 4019022
> View attachment 4019023
> 
> The red ones arrive tomorrow. Lord help my husband. It’s still March right? Birthday month!! Ha



I'm of the mind that you can do the laces however you want. Some people do it like you did , or leave them be, untied, or tie each individual lace on itself, like more of a loop + a knot? I don't know how to explain that haha But if you go back a few posts/pages on this thread, you'll see an example of what I was trying to describe!

Those are reaaaaally cool looking! It's like iridescent croco? I don't think I ever saw that one! Good choice  Hope you love the red ones too.

Happy (belated?) birthday, btw!

EDIT: Oh, I just noticed these are Mays. How do you like the style? Some people say they run smaller than the SS!


----------



## yellow08

sinyard said:


> Can you cancel your order if it didn’t ship yet? I tried the 40 when I first started out they were too loose and the 38 was way too small.  I don’t have a narrow foot at all and I have a higher arch. You’ll love them!!!


I have no choice but to return them. Matchesfashion sent me a shipping confirmation about an hour after my order. I tried the Gucci sneakers on today, and those run big, and if the GG in size 40 fit like those, they will be too big *sigh*


----------



## sinyard

yellow08 said:


> I have no choice but to return them. Matchesfashion sent me a shipping confirmation about an hour after my order. I tried the Gucci sneakers on today, and those run big, and if the GG in size 40 fit like those, they will be too big *sigh*



I wear a 38 In the Gucci Ace and 39 I’m GG. Maybe the 40 will work for you if the 40 was too big in the Ace you’ll need a 39 in the Ace and 40 in GG. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Freckles1

daevy said:


> I'm of the mind that you can do the laces however you want. Some people do it like you did , or leave them be, untied, or tie each individual lace on itself, like more of a loop + a knot? I don't know how to explain that haha But if you go back a few posts/pages on this thread, you'll see an example of what I was trying to describe!
> 
> Those are reaaaaally cool looking! It's like iridescent croco? I don't think I ever saw that one! Good choice  Hope you love the red ones too.
> 
> Happy (belated?) birthday, btw!
> 
> EDIT: Oh, I just noticed these are Mays. How do you like the style? Some people say they run smaller than the SS!



Thanks!! I love my birthday no matter what the number is!

They are like an iridescent croc! Not sequin at all. And they’re pretty matte unless you move them around to catch the light. 
They fit really well. I’m usually a 36.5 or 37. 37 is perfect. My cowboy boots are a 36.5. 
This is my first pair. The others arrive tomorrow. I will report back when they arrive! I can already feel hi tops knocking at the door....


----------



## chessmont

yellow08 said:


> I have no choice but to return them. Matchesfashion sent me a shipping confirmation about an hour after my order. I tried the Gucci sneakers on today, and those run big, and if the GG in size 40 fit like those, they will be too big *sigh*



In Guccis I wear a 40 in GG a 41.  Hope the 40s work for you


----------



## daevy

Freckles1 said:


> Thanks!! I love my birthday no matter what the number is!
> 
> They are like an iridescent croc! Not sequin at all. And they’re pretty matte unless you move them around to catch the light.
> They fit really well. I’m usually a 36.5 or 37. 37 is perfect. My cowboy boots are a 36.5.
> This is my first pair. The others arrive tomorrow. I will report back when they arrive! I can already feel hi tops knocking at the door....



They are so interesting! Definitely a conversation starter.
I haven't tried the Mays yet, maybe i will someday! Thanks for the info. Did you also take a 37 in the SS?

Huh, so they do half sizes for their boots... Interesting. I never browsed their selection.

Oh, if you do the hi tops, may I suggest the Slides? They are my absolute favorites!! (I feel like I'm a broken record, I may have said that at least five times in this thread)
If you do, I think maybe it would be better for you to size down (I did, they fit me great, but all feet are different... So I can't say for certain). This appears to be true for the Slides, though.

Do post pics, yes!


----------



## sinyard

Freckles1 said:


> So I ended up buying these on the BG website the other evening..... am I doing the laces right?
> View attachment 4019021
> View attachment 4019022
> View attachment 4019023
> 
> The red ones arrive tomorrow. Lord help my husband. It’s still March right? Birthday month!! Ha



These look great on you! Enjoy!!!


----------



## Freckles1

Here are the red SS
They are slightly bigger than the Mays in length - nothing crazy though. They are more broken in for sure. I’m an addict now.


----------



## Freckles1

Btw I was wrong.... my cowboy boots are a 37. They didn’t come in half sizes. Sorry. Bought them about 7 years ago and just assumed they were 36.5


----------



## Raffaluv

Freckles1 said:


> Here are the red SS
> They are slightly bigger than the Mays in length - nothing crazy though. They are more broken in for sure. I’m an addict now.
> View attachment 4020416
> View attachment 4020417
> View attachment 4020418



Lol @ I’m an addict now  love these! What a great color & love the grey laces! Congrats!!


----------



## chiisaibunny

Freckles1 said:


> Here are the red SS
> They are slightly bigger than the Mays in length - nothing crazy though. They are more broken in for sure. I’m an addict now.
> View attachment 4020416
> View attachment 4020417
> View attachment 4020418



Those look so fun. I ordered the same pair after seeing Sinyard’s post, they looked so fun and great for spring/summer. Something to brighten up the day. Hope you love them. I saw your pics of the Mays, they look great. I’ve tried on mays in velvet and needed a size up, but they didn’t fit my foot. Lucky you both styles fit!


----------



## sinyard

chiisaibunny said:


> Those look so fun. I ordered the same pair after seeing Sinyard’s post, they looked so fun and great for spring/summer. Something to brighten up the day. Hope you love them. I saw your pics of the Mays, they look great. I’ve tried on mays in velvet and needed a size up, but they didn’t fit my foot. Lucky you both styles fit!



I do love those red ones! Ugh so many things I want. I wish I could just be satisfied with the ones I have instead of wanting more!!!


----------



## daevy

sinyard said:


> I do love those red ones! Ugh so many things I want. I wish I could just be satisfied with the ones I have instead of wanting more!!!



I’m right there with you, sister...


----------



## sinyard

daevy said:


> I’m right there with you, sister...



That made me smile, thank you!


----------



## daevy

sinyard said:


> That made me smile, thank you!


Anytime! ;D

Happy easter to everyone that celebrates it, btw!


----------



## chiisaibunny

sinyard said:


> I do love those red ones! Ugh so many things I want. I wish I could just be satisfied with the ones I have instead of wanting more!!!



+1


----------



## yellow08

sinyard said:


> I’d think you’d need the 39, I think the 40 will be too loose but hopefully I’m wrong! I’m a 8.5 9 or 9.5 in shoes and sneakers (9 or 9.5 in Nike) and I wear a 39 in all the GG styles.


Yep, you were right! The size 40 was a little too big. I tried them with no-show socks and they "fit," but the toe area looked a little weird because I had space available in the toe box. For my 1st pair, I want them to fit right so back to Matches they go. I found another pair that I liked on MyTheresa in size 39.
Thanks to everyone who provided me with feedback on the sizing and what to expect


----------



## chiisaibunny

Does anyone have this one? Do you find them comfortable? I’m thinking it’s because it’s a kind of mesh fabric but the seam area by the big toe seems lumpy. I can’t think of how else to describe it. My other pairs don’t do this maybe because they’re suede or thinner fabric?
I really like the look but I think they might have to go back.


----------



## chiisaibunny

I am also wondering if anyone uses a waterproofing/protective spray on their suede shoes? Do you protect the fabric ones? 
Or do you let them, since they’re already distressed, wear naturally without special protection?


----------



## KDB

chiisaibunny said:


> Does anyone have this one? Do you find them comfortable? I’m thinking it’s because it’s a kind of mesh fabric but the seam area by the big toe seems lumpy. I can’t think of how else to describe it. My other pairs don’t do this maybe because they’re suede or thinner fabric?
> I really like the look but I think they might have to go back.



I have these! They are so comfortable and stylish! I get so many compliments on these compared to my other pairs.


----------



## gagabag

chiisaibunny said:


> I am also wondering if anyone uses a waterproofing/protective spray on their suede shoes? Do you protect the fabric ones?
> Or do you let them, since they’re already distressed, wear naturally without special protection?



I am guilty of waterproofing mine with collonil spray


----------



## chiisaibunny

KDB said:


> I have these! They are so comfortable and stylish! I get so many compliments on these compared to my other pairs.



Did you find the mesh fabric needed a little break in time? I really like the look, I like the black laces, and they were on sale, but I don’t want to end up with a pair I can’t wear.


----------



## chiisaibunny

gagabag said:


> I am guilty of waterproofing mine with collonil spray



Thanks for ‘confessing’. I might find myself guilty as well. It’s the red suede, I feel compelled. Haha


----------



## sinyard

chiisaibunny said:


> Does anyone have this one? Do you find them comfortable? I’m thinking it’s because it’s a kind of mesh fabric but the seam area by the big toe seems lumpy. I can’t think of how else to describe it. My other pairs don’t do this maybe because they’re suede or thinner fabric?
> I really like the look but I think they might have to go back.



I had them and returned them because they rubbed the top of my fit raw from the fabric, it was too scratchy for me. KDB on here had luck with them but they didn’t work for me personally.


----------



## daevy

chiisaibunny said:


> Does anyone have this one? Do you find them comfortable? I’m thinking it’s because it’s a kind of mesh fabric but the seam area by the big toe seems lumpy. I can’t think of how else to describe it. My other pairs don’t do this maybe because they’re suede or thinner fabric?
> I really like the look but I think they might have to go back.



Ooooh, this looks so good on you.
I can't see what you mean, but I believe it's not an aesthetic problem, but a functional one? Does it hurt your toes? Socks won't help?
It's no good to keep a pair of (expensive) shoes that will hurt your feet, so I say try it for a few more days and say if you can make it work. They are definitely cute, though.


----------



## chiisaibunny

sinyard said:


> I had them and returned them because they rubbed the top of my fit raw from the fabric, it was too scratchy for me. KDB on here had luck with them but they didn’t work for me personally.



Glad to hear I’m not the only one.


----------



## daevy

chiisaibunny said:


> Glad to hear I’m not the only one.



You're returning, then? Sorry they didn't work! They are really unique, I think. But comfort first, in my humble opinion.


----------



## daevy

Oh yeah, to anyone that feels like answering...

Which hi top style do you prefer? Slides or Francys? 
I never tried the latter on, but I sometimes feel tempted to... I doubt I'd like them as much as my slides, though!


----------



## chiisaibunny

daevy said:


> Ooooh, this looks so good on you.
> I can't see what you mean, but I believe it's not an aesthetic problem, but a functional one? Does it hurt your toes? Socks won't help?
> It's no good to keep a pair of (expensive) shoes that will hurt your feet, so I say try it for a few more days and say if you can make it work. They are definitely cute, though.



Yeah, it’s a bummr


daevy said:


> You're returning, then? Sorry they didn't work! They are really unique, I think. But comfort first, in my humble opinion.



I’m going to look at them again and see if the seamed area on the inner side of the shoe toward the tip will soften or not. It’s right by the joint in my foot and I don’t have bunions but the stiffness is what I’m feeling. If it looks like it will remain stiff I’ll have to send them back. I usually wear half socks, the hubby says why wear socks at all and I say because I like the sock feel on my toes, and that helps with any rubbing I might feel on my toes. 
It is a functional issue, I like the look, and the black laces, I have a thing with black laces. LOL


----------



## chiisaibunny

daevy said:


> Oh yeah, to anyone that feels like answering...
> 
> Which hi top style do you prefer? Slides or Francys?
> I never tried the latter on, but I sometimes feel tempted to... I doubt I'd like them as much as my slides, though!



Sorry I’m no help. Only tried on SS, SS Archive, and May.


----------



## Pinkie*

Love them so much


----------



## daevy

chiisaibunny said:


> Yeah, it’s a bummr
> 
> 
> I’m going to look at them again and see if the seamed area on the inner side of the shoe toward the tip will soften or not. It’s right by the joint in my foot and I don’t have bunions but the stiffness is what I’m feeling. If it looks like it will remain stiff I’ll have to send them back. I usually wear half socks, the hubby says why wear socks at all and I say because I like the sock feel on my toes, and that helps with any rubbing I might feel on my toes.
> It is a functional issue, I like the look, and the black laces, I have a thing with black laces. LOL



I really like how black laces look too! And I didn't even know that until recently, heh.
Well, fingers crossed for you and your toes! I always wear socks too (even though I'd love to not feel like I have to) because my toes are nightmarish and EVERYTHING hurts them.



chiisaibunny said:


> Sorry I’m no help. Only tried on SS, SS Archive, and May.



No problem! But I think you should try one (or both) of them one of these days


----------



## chiisaibunny

daevy said:


> I really like how black laces look too! And I didn't even know that until recently, heh.
> Well, fingers crossed for you and your toes! I always wear socks too (even though I'd love to not feel like I have to) because my toes are nightmarish and EVERYTHING hurts them.
> 
> 
> 
> No problem! But I think you should try one (or both) of them one of these days



Heh heh I found styles of mids and slides I like but I’m trying to resist because we’re coming up on summer and I don’t see myself wearing those too often in summer. Still thinking about yellow glitter, ROFL, I’m not thinking those are overly versatile. But maybe since they don’t really go with anything I have they’d be ok. Haha that’s like a turquoise bag I had/have that I carried for a long time because I loved the color. Went with nothing so I told myself that meant it went with everything! Haha


----------



## sinyard

chiisaibunny said:


> Sorry I’m no help. Only tried on SS, SS Archive, and May.



I love both the slide and the Francy for different reasons. The Francy elongates he leg, it’s a narrower shoe and sleeker looking. However, I find the slide to be more comfortable since it’s wider in the toe box and has padding around the collar. The Francy has no padding and can irritate the legs from rubbing against them in if you’re not wearing higher socks. I


----------



## chiisaibunny

sinyard said:


> I love both the slide and the Francy for different reasons. The Francy elongates he leg, it’s a narrower shoe and sleeker looking. However, I find the slide to be more comfortable since it’s wider in the toe box and has padding around the collar. The Francy has no padding and can irritate the legs from rubbing against them in if you’re not wearing higher socks. I



sinyard, you’ve commented on the mid stars before, is the main reason you’re not a fan is the height of the shoe? Are they comfy even tho the look is not your favorite? I just need to find a store that carries any of these and try them on. Issue is everyone is always sold out!


----------



## daevy

chiisaibunny said:


> sinyard, you’ve commented on the mid stars before, is the main reason you’re not a fan is the height of the shoe? Are they comfy even tho the look is not your favorite? I just need to find a store that carries any of these and try them on. Issue is everyone is always sold out!


 
I think it was me that commented I don't like them! If I'm not mistaken, Sinyard's favorite pair is a mid star.
For me, they are comfy (maybe more so than the SS), I just didn't like the point they stopped at my legs (I am short and my legs are not that slender compared to the rest of my body, so it's a gripe of mine) - it's a totally personal issue.


----------



## daevy

sinyard said:


> I love both the slide and the Francy for different reasons. The Francy elongates he leg, it’s a narrower shoe and sleeker looking. However, I find the slide to be more comfortable since it’s wider in the toe box and has padding around the collar. The Francy has no padding and can irritate the legs from rubbing against them in if you’re not wearing higher socks. I



Yeah, and I think the Francys are the style that most resembles Converse... Not that I don't like the look, I just wonder if they wouldn't irritate my legs for the very reason you pointed here!
Also, my feet aren't particularly narrow, so that's something to consider too. Would you say they run more narrow than the SS? 
I wish there were stores that carry them where I live... My best bet would be Nordstrom, I think, but they're almost always all sold out, so.


----------



## chiisaibunny

daevy said:


> I think it was me that commented I don't like them! If I'm not mistaken, Sinyard's favorite pair is a mid star.
> For me, they are comfy (maybe more so than the SS), I just didn't like the point they stopped at my legs (I am short and my legs are not that slender compared to the rest of my body, so it's a gripe of mine) - it's a totally personal issue.



Ah ok, thanks for the info. I have a pair of Tods that are the same height as mid star and those are my most comfy sneaker style in that brand. I have barely worn my other Tods sneakers since getting the GG’s. 
I just need to verify, all 3, mid star, slide and Francy all have the wedge insole like SS, correct?


----------



## daevy

chiisaibunny said:


> Ah ok, thanks for the info. I have a pair of Tods that are the same height as mid star and those are my most comfy sneaker style in that brand. I have barely worn my other Tods sneakers since getting the GG’s.
> I just need to verify, all 3, mid star, slide and Francy all have the wedge insole like SS, correct?



I can say for sure that both the Slides and Mids do have the wedge insole, but I also believe the Francys have it too (never tried them on, so can't tell with absolute certainty, though).
I once read that the Mays don't have it, but I'm also unsure of it. 

I really like the look of the Mids on other people, they have a lot of different details (the toe caps, for instance). I think they are absolutely cute. I fell in love with a pair online and had to have it, but when they came I thought the style simply didn't look right on me, you know? I wish it did!


----------



## chiisaibunny

daevy said:


> Yeah, and I think the Francys are the style that most resembles Converse... Not that I don't like the look, I just wonder if they wouldn't irritate my legs for the very reason you pointed here!
> Also, my feet aren't particularly narrow, so that's something to consider too. Would you say they run more narrow than the SS?
> I wish there were stores that carry them where I live... My best bet would be Nordstrom, I think, but they're almost always all sold out, so.



The Nordstrom I go to, and even ones closer that I don’t go to, is sold out a lot, too. Next time I’m in and they have a style I’ll have to try on just so I’ve tried the sizing. Neimans carries GG but only SS and May. They carry a wider variety of SS than Nordstrom. I don’t know who else has them.


----------



## chiisaibunny

daevy said:


> I can say for sure that both the Slides and Mids do have the wedge insole, but I also believe the Francys have it too (never tried them on, so can't tell with absolute certainty, though).
> I once read that the Mays don't have it, but I'm also unsure of it.
> 
> I really like the look of the Mids on other people, they have a lot of different details (the toe caps, for instance). I think they are absolutely cute. I fell in love with a pair online and had to have it, but when they came I thought the style simply didn't look right on me, you know? I wish it did!



I know the mays don’t have it.  I can’t wear converse either, they just don’t fit right. The V-star doesn’t have it either I think, I don’t recall for sure, and those don’t fit me right either. I’m happy if the mid, slide and Francy all have the wedge. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Yuki85

sinyard said:


> I had them and returned them because they rubbed the top of my fit raw from the fabric, it was too scratchy for me. KDB on here had luck with them but they didn’t work for me personally.


I just my first pair two week ago and I had the same feeling like you when I tried them on for the first time. They were so uncomfortable.
And then I went for leave and totally forgot my shoes, when I came back the 14 days return was over already.
I took them with me to my office and each time I just wear them for 5-10 minutes and tried to wear them longer. Now it is almost okay to wear them for few hours. But I still agree with you that at the beginning (for me) they are not comfortable at all.


----------



## chiisaibunny

Yuki85 said:


> I just my first pair two week ago and I had the same feeling like you when I tried them on for the first time. They were so uncomfortable.
> And then I went for leave and totally forgot my shoes, when I came back the 14 days return was over already.
> I took them with me to my office and each time I just wear them for 5-10 minutes and tried to wear them longer. Now it is almost okay to wear them for few hours. But I still agree with you that at the beginning (for me) they are not comfortable at all.



Did you get one that is fabric/mesh? The silver/black pair I was referring to is the first pair I’ve tried on that wasn’t immediately comfy. I might be able to soften the seams a little and have them be wearable. The suede ones I find super comfy right away and I find the different fabrics/canvas fit diff. 
I’m sorry your first pair is not comfy. I wear half socks so that protects my toes and makes a diff for me. Maybe try something like that and that might help.


----------



## daevy

Yuki85 said:


> I just my first pair two week ago and I had the same feeling like you when I tried them on for the first time. They were so uncomfortable.
> And then I went for leave and totally forgot my shoes, when I came back the 14 days return was over already.
> I took them with me to my office and each time I just wear them for 5-10 minutes and tried to wear them longer. Now it is almost okay to wear them for few hours. But I still agree with you that at the beginning (for me) they are not comfortable at all.



Really? I think that not all of them are created equal. For me, the all-leather ones aren't THAT comfortable (albeit still comfy), definitely not as much as the suede ones, which are the best for me, up until now. I can't vouch for the canvas ones.
Which material is yours made of?
I really can't wear them without socks either (but I can't wear any shoes without socks), because my toes will kill me after a few hours. Half socks are the way to go for me too.


----------



## daevy

chiisaibunny said:


> The Nordstrom I go to, and even ones closer that I don’t go to, is sold out a lot, too. Next time I’m in and they have a style I’ll have to try on just so I’ve tried the sizing. Neimans carries GG but only SS and May. They carry a wider variety of SS than Nordstrom. I don’t know who else has them.



Where I live, my only option is Nordstrom, really. :/ But to be honest, most of the times I'll just buy online and pray. 



chiisaibunny said:


> I know the mays don’t have it.  I can’t wear converse either, they just don’t fit right. The V-star doesn’t have it either I think, I don’t recall for sure, and those don’t fit me right either. I’m happy if the mid, slide and Francy all have the wedge. Thanks for the info!



I never tried the V-stars either, even though I think they're cute. Still, they kinda remind me of chucks too. Not that that would be a demerit. 
But I def think that the wedges make a big difference! To me, it's the brands differential.


----------



## chiisaibunny

daevy said:


> Where I live, my only option is Nordstrom, really. :/ But to be honest, most of the times I'll just buy online and pray.
> 
> 
> 
> I never tried the V-stars either, even though I think they're cute. Still, they kinda remind me of chucks too. Not that that would be a demerit.
> But I def think that the wedges make a big difference! To me, it's the brands differential.



V stars and May are out for me. Too flat and they don’t fit right. I stuck my foot in a slide while at Nordstrom on sat and one size down was too small so it seems I’d wear my SS size unless that ends up being too big. 
The wedge makes a big diff for me, too. I always have to add a heel pad to my sneaker/athleisure shoes so having it built in is nice. I have not tried wearing them with my orthotics tho, so that may be the only drawback, and the price ... 
i am finally wearing both shoes, out of the surgical shoe. It will be a bit before everything is back to normal but yay, no more surgical shoe! Vegas went ok, I was just walking a bit slow but surprisingly it wasn’t too bad and restaurants were very accommodating with me needing to elevate my foot.


----------



## daevy

chiisaibunny said:


> V stars and May are out for me. Too flat and they don’t fit right. I stuck my foot in a slide while at Nordstrom on sat and one size down was too small so it seems I’d wear my SS size unless that ends up being too big.
> The wedge makes a big diff for me, too. I always have to add a heel pad to my sneaker/athleisure shoes so having it built in is nice. I have not tried wearing them with my orthotics tho, so that may be the only drawback, and the price ...
> i am finally wearing both shoes, out of the surgical shoe. It will be a bit before everything is back to normal but yay, no more surgical shoe! Vegas went ok, I was just walking a bit slow but surprisingly it wasn’t too bad and restaurants were very accommodating with me needing to elevate my foot.



Oh, was it the mint/grey(white?) one? That is exclusive to Nordstrom? I was wondering if it's cute, I can't decide just judging by pictures online.
What did you think of the style?
Glad to hear you have both feet free again!  I hope you continue to heal quickly. I've never been to Vegas, but I'm happy to hear that you had a good time there.


----------



## chiisaibunny

daevy said:


> Oh, was it the mint/grey(white?) one? That is exclusive to Nordstrom? I was wondering if it's cute, I can't decide just judging by pictures online.
> What did you think of the style?
> Glad to hear you have both feet free again!  I hope you continue to heal quickly. I've never been to Vegas, but I'm happy to hear that you had a good time there.



It was the mint one! I did not love the color combo I think because the mint was very pale, and I’m not big on pastels. (Dark hair, dark eyes) But I think if you wear light colors, it would work. I don’t so it didn’t appeal to me, I barely wear white tops. I only stuck one foot in and I think the style would be ok, I do need my SS size. I tried on one size down and it was too short. My reg size might be too long but I think I’m going to see if I find a mid star to try on one day. The slide was a little wider at the front too and I don’t really want that since my feet lean toward narrow. Wish I could find all 3 styles in one place to try on multiple sizes too. 
Thanks for the wishes! We don’t gamble so vegas is all about restaurants and shows. There are so many good restaurants. 
P.S. I think SB is having a sale, open to everyone tomorrow?, so if there’s anything that caught your eye ...


----------



## daevy

chiisaibunny said:


> It was the mint one! I did not love the color combo I think because the mint was very pale, and I’m not big on pastels. (Dark hair, dark eyes) But I think if you wear light colors, it would work. I don’t so it didn’t appeal to me, I barely wear white tops. I only stuck one foot in and I think the style would be ok, I do need my SS size. I tried on one size down and it was too short. My reg size might be too long but I think I’m going to see if I find a mid star to try on one day. The slide was a little wider at the front too and I don’t really want that since my feet lean toward narrow. Wish I could find all 3 styles in one place to try on multiple sizes too.
> Thanks for the wishes! We don’t gamble so vegas is all about restaurants and shows. There are so many good restaurants.
> P.S. I think SB is having a sale, open to everyone tomorrow?, so if there’s anything that caught your eye ...


I like pastels, but I do prefer darker colors. 
It's funny, I think I am really a 6.5. The Slides in 36 fit me fine, but more on the tight side, while the SS in 37 also fit me fine, but on the too big side. I don't think I could go a size up or down in either styles, though. I wish they just did half sizes, it would make life easier for me, heeh.

Oh, did you go to any shows? Recommendations? Not that I'm planning a trip to Vegas anytime soon. 

Unfortunately for me, what I really wanted to try and see if I liked is sold out in my (possible/probable) size on SB, so... Yeah, happens. I kinda wished I had waited to buy some stuff, but that ship has sailed.  I always do that, girl hasn't got an ounce of patience in her.

Do you have your eyes on anything?


----------



## chiisaibunny

daevy said:


> I like pastels, but I do prefer darker colors.
> It's funny, I think I am really a 6.5. The Slides in 36 fit me fine, but more on the tight side, while the SS in 37 also fit me fine, but on the too big side. I don't think I could go a size up or down in either styles, though. I wish they just did half sizes, it would make life easier for me, heeh.
> 
> Oh, did you go to any shows? Recommendations? Not that I'm planning a trip to Vegas anytime soon.
> 
> Unfortunately for me, what I really wanted to try and see if I liked is sold out in my (possible/probable) size on SB, so... Yeah, happens. I kinda wished I had waited to buy some stuff, but that ship has sailed.  I always do that, girl hasn't got an ounce of patience in her.
> 
> Do you have your eyes on anything?



Ok that makes sense then. I consider myself 5.5 so the SS in 36 fits me, I’ve noticed a tad shorter in length in suede ones and a tad longer in length with fabric ones(except camo which fits more like suede, haha, so glad I ended up getting them. Love those). So the 35 in slides was a little too short but I think the 36 might be too long. Just like you, in between. And I have a high instep so that can be an issue in those styles. 

No shows this time. We wanted to see O again but didn’t feel like paying the price. Anything cirque du soleil is good. O, Ka, Love, all good. All the other Cirque shows I’ve seen outside of Vegas, all good. Then it’s a matter of seeing if someone you like is there and planning to be there then or vice versa. 

Bummer on SB and your size. I found something I liked last night but waited and luckily it wasn’t sold out in my size this morning. It is now though. I got the white and viola ones. Those will be my lighter pair since the rest of them are all darker.  
I debated getting these or trying to get a pair of western boots since I’m not sure my pre order is going to get fulfilled. But it was one or the other so ... yeah I hear ya on the patience thing, sigh.


----------



## daevy

chiisaibunny said:


> Ok that makes sense then. I consider myself 5.5 so the SS in 36 fits me, I’ve noticed a tad shorter in length in suede ones and a tad longer in length with fabric ones(except camo which fits more like suede, haha, so glad I ended up getting them. Love those). So the 35 in slides was a little too short but I think the 36 might be too long. Just like you, in between. And I have a high instep so that can be an issue in those styles.
> 
> No shows this time. We wanted to see O again but didn’t feel like paying the price. Anything cirque du soleil is good. O, Ka, Love, all good. All the other Cirque shows I’ve seen outside of Vegas, all good. Then it’s a matter of seeing if someone you like is there and planning to be there then or vice versa.
> 
> Bummer on SB and your size. I found something I liked last night but waited and luckily it wasn’t sold out in my size this morning. It is now though. I got the white and viola ones. Those will be my lighter pair since the rest of them are all darker.
> I debated getting these or trying to get a pair of western boots since I’m not sure my pre order is going to get fulfilled. But it was one or the other so ... yeah I hear ya on the patience thing, sigh.



The style I wanted came back in stock and I ordered them! I was so sure I wouldn’t like them much, but I... kinda do?
Give me “hi top Chucks but better vibes”.
They are on the loose side for me, but I can get away with it tightening the laces (though I’d like the option to not to... again, I don’t know if a size smaller would fit me, I think it would be on the constricting side).

Really, I’m loving the look of them. I think they are much cuter in person than online... A couple of pictures:


----------



## kbcrew

bagsforme said:


> Anyone think your sneakers were Converse? I have had several people ask me where I got my sparkly Converse.



Me! My father-in-law thought they were converse . I immediately corrected him lol


----------



## Maritess

daevy said:


> The style I wanted came back in stock and I ordered them! I was so sure I wouldn’t like them much, but I... kinda do?
> Give me “hi top Chucks but better vibes”.
> They are on the loose side for me, but I can get away with it tightening the laces (though I’d like the option to not to... again, I don’t know if a size smaller would fit me, I think it would be on the constricting side).
> 
> Really, I’m loving the look of them. I think they are much cuter in person than online... A couple of pictures:
> 
> View attachment 4033365
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4033366


I have been eyeing a gray pair of Francys. I have a pair of Slides. Do you know by chance how they differ in fit and size? Like many here, I sized down from my usual 38 to 37 on my Slides and they fit perfectly.


----------



## chiisaibunny

daevy said:


> The style I wanted came back in stock and I ordered them! I was so sure I wouldn’t like them much, but I... kinda do?
> Give me “hi top Chucks but better vibes”.
> They are on the loose side for me, but I can get away with it tightening the laces (though I’d like the option to not to... again, I don’t know if a size smaller would fit me, I think it would be on the constricting side).
> 
> Really, I’m loving the look of them. I think they are much cuter in person than online... A couple of pictures:
> 
> View attachment 4033365
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4033366



Yay! That’s great you got your size. One of these times I’ll order something other than SS. They look cute, I like the light grey, the pink goes well. Those are Slides?


----------



## chiisaibunny

daevy said:


> I like pastels, but I do prefer darker colors.
> It's funny, I think I am really a 6.5. The Slides in 36 fit me fine, but more on the tight side, while the SS in 37 also fit me fine, but on the too big side. I don't think I could go a size up or down in either styles, though. I wish they just did half sizes, it would make life easier for me, heeh.
> 
> Oh, did you go to any shows? Recommendations? Not that I'm planning a trip to Vegas anytime soon.
> 
> Unfortunately for me, what I really wanted to try and see if I liked is sold out in my (possible/probable) size on SB, so... Yeah, happens. I kinda wished I had waited to buy some stuff, but that ship has sailed.  I always do that, girl hasn't got an ounce of patience in her.
> 
> Do you have your eyes on anything?



Got my white/viola SS. Excuse the bandage and loose lacing. I need to give my post surgery foot room to breathe and be free from too much pressure.


----------



## chiisaibunny

Maritess said:


> I have been eyeing a gray pair of Francys. I have a pair of Slides. Do you know by chance how they differ in fit and size? Like many here, I sized down from my usual 38 to 37 on my Slides and they fit perfectly.



I think most people get the same size in Francys as they do in SS. If anyone does something else hopefully they’ll chime in.


----------



## daevy

Maritess said:


> I have been eyeing a gray pair of Francys. I have a pair of Slides. Do you know by chance how they differ in fit and size? Like many here, I sized down from my usual 38 to 37 on my Slides and they fit perfectly.



Okay, so, I think I’m possibly the worst person to answer that!
I’m between a 6.5 and a 7. 
I have the SS in 37, a Slide in 36 and now the Francys also in a 37.
The first and third styles fit me well enough, but on the looser side (I really do have to tighten and tie the laces), while the Slides are a bit on the tighter side. I can wear the 36 alright, but I’m contemplating getting a size 37 sometime to see how I feel.
So that’s it, for me there’s no in-between, it’s either a bit tight, or a bit loose. I prefer shoes (sneakers and boots in particular) to have more wiggle room.
The Francys fit me with room to spare, but I don’t think I could get away with it in a smaller size (like the Slides) because they are indeed a bit narrower.

Hope that helps!
I think these are the kinda of shoes that you really have to try on in order to see if you like them!


----------



## daevy

chiisaibunny said:


> Got my white/viola SS. Excuse the bandage and loose lacing. I need to give my post surgery foot room to breathe and be free from too much pressure.



They look great on!!

I hope your feet aren’t giving you any trouble.


----------



## daevy

chiisaibunny said:


> Yay! That’s great you got your size. One of these times I’ll order something other than SS. They look cute, I like the light grey, the pink goes well. Those are Slides?



They are Francys!  I like them MUCH better than I thought I would!


----------



## chiisaibunny

daevy said:


> They are Francys!  I like them MUCH better than I thought I would!



Heh heh isn’t that how it always goes? I’ve experienced that before. I think I’m going to end up keeping all the ones I’ve ordered recently. I was hoping To not like one so I wouldn’t keep them all. But no, I’ve liked them all. Sigh ...


----------



## sinyard

So, after seeing these on the model, I knew it was love at first site! I ordered them and they will be here next week! I’ll post when they arrive.


----------



## chiisaibunny

sinyard said:


> So, after seeing these on the model, I knew it was love at first site! I ordered them and they will be here next week! I’ll post when they arrive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4034489
> View attachment 4034490
> View attachment 4034491
> View attachment 4034492



Love! I saw those and really like how they look with black. But I wasn’t sure I could get used to the laces. It reminded me of bug legs (okay spider legs to be precise) and you’re saying, whaaaaa?!
She’s crazy! 
Haha, yeah pretty much. So I decided to think about it. Love them tho. 
Congrats!


----------



## kbcrew

sinyard said:


> So, after seeing these on the model, I knew it was love at first site! I ordered them and they will be here next week! I’ll post when they arrive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4034489
> View attachment 4034490
> View attachment 4034491
> View attachment 4034492



Love these! Where are they from?


----------



## daevy

kbcrew said:


> Love these! Where are they from?


I believe Revolve has them. They also offer you a 10% discount if it's your first time ordering.


----------



## daevy

sinyard said:


> So, after seeing these on the model, I knew it was love at first site! I ordered them and they will be here next week! I’ll post when they arrive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4034489
> View attachment 4034490
> View attachment 4034491
> View attachment 4034492


These are totally not my style, but I'm sure you'll rock them!  Hope you like your purchase!!


----------



## sinyard

kbcrew said:


> Love these! Where are they from?



I got them from Revolve! Use code iphone15 or ipad15 from either device and get 15% off.


----------



## sinyard

chiisaibunny said:


> Love! I saw those and really like how they look with black. But I wasn’t sure I could get used to the laces. It reminded me of bug legs (okay spider legs to be precise) and you’re saying, whaaaaa?!
> She’s crazy!
> Haha, yeah pretty much. So I decided to think about it. Love them tho.
> Congrats!



I’ll let you know if they look like spider legs, I’m hoping they don’t. I love leopard so I think they’ll be okay! Lol


----------



## sinyard

kbcrew said:


> Love these! Where are they from?



If Revolve doesn’t have your size (they have super limited stock and only 4 sizes) this boutique has like two or three sizes left too. Here is another pic of them from their page on Instagram.  They have a shine to them, so excited to get them. I have the light blue color saludos with the lemons on them and the look so good with my Moussy jeans so I’m hoping these will too!


----------



## daevy

I think Intermix has the light denim SS too... and a 15% off discount for new customers.

Also, I saw Saks Off 5th has some new discounted SS and Mays too... thought I’d mention just in case there might be something that catches you guy’s eyes...


----------



## chiisaibunny

sinyard said:


> I’ll let you know if they look like spider legs, I’m hoping they don’t. I love leopard so I think they’ll be okay! Lol



I’m sure they’ll be great! It’s just my weirdness. LOL I look at the laces and say hmm so I look closer and think aahhhhhhh! I like leopard too but for some reason ..,
Please post pics when you get them.


----------



## chiisaibunny

daevy said:


> They look great on!!
> 
> I hope your feet aren’t giving you any trouble.



Thanks! Just the usual healing time. It’ll be a couple of months before the swelling is completely gone. 
I’ve decided I need to stop looking. Haha I think there will always be a shoe I like so unless I somehow come up with more space to store them I need to take a break! I’ll just have to lurk and admire other ppls purchases. Well see how long this lasts.


----------



## yellow08

After returning my last pair, I found the mesh ones, and I really do love the style of them. Now, they were not as comfortable as the all leather version. They about *killed *my feet the first day wearing them but I wanted to break them in (they hurt right where the leather and mesh meet around top part of my feet). The second day wearing them was better, but my feet still _*hurt*_ and by the 3rd time trying to wear them I was having "that" conversation in my head-LOL _you know the one when you start debating if it is worth it or not?_

I decided not to wear them but to stretch them for an entire day. That helped a lot!!! I believe these hurt more because the mesh is so strong that it takes longer to stretch and mold than the leather/suede ones. The leather toe is also more durable (almost hard) which also contributed to the pain factor.


----------



## daevy

yellow08 said:


> After returning my last pair, I found the mesh ones, and I really do love the style of them. Now, they were not as comfortable as the all leather version. They about *killed *my feet the first day wearing them but I wanted to break them in (they hurt right where the leather and mesh meet around top part of my feet). The second day wearing them was better, but my feet still _*hurt*_ and by the 3rd time trying to wear them I was having "that" conversation in my head-LOL _you know the one when you start debating if it is worth it or not?_
> 
> I decided not to wear them but to stretch them for an entire day. That helped a lot!!! I believe these hurt more because the mesh is so strong that it takes longer to stretch and mold than the leather/suede ones. The leather toe is also more durable (almost hard) which also contributed to the pain factor.



I love the look of these, but I just KNOW they'd kill my little fussy toes. 
Glad you're making them work, though!  They're really nice.


----------



## missyb

chiisaibunny said:


> Got my white/viola SS. Excuse the bandage and loose lacing. I need to give my post surgery foot room to breathe and be free from too much pressure.



I got the same ones from Shopbop.com and go 25% off. I haven’t had a chance to wear them yet but can’t wait.


----------



## gagabag

yellow08 said:


> After returning my last pair, I found the mesh ones, and I really do love the style of them. Now, they were not as comfortable as the all leather version. They about *killed *my feet the first day wearing them but I wanted to break them in (they hurt right where the leather and mesh meet around top part of my feet). The second day wearing them was better, but my feet still _*hurt*_ and by the 3rd time trying to wear them I was having "that" conversation in my head-LOL _you know the one when you start debating if it is worth it or not?_
> 
> I decided not to wear them but to stretch them for an entire day. That helped a lot!!! I believe these hurt more because the mesh is so strong that it takes longer to stretch and mold than the leather/suede ones. The leather toe is also more durable (almost hard) which also contributed to the pain factor.



I feel you. I tried this as my first pair of GG but I felt that the canvas squished my toes so much, it’s just not comfortable, particularly on the right side. I ended up returning them. The leather ones though - oh I love them so much! Now I’m a bit hesitant to try/order any other canvases online.


----------



## chiisaibunny

yellow08 said:


> After returning my last pair, I found the mesh ones, and I really do love the style of them. Now, they were not as comfortable as the all leather version. They about *killed *my feet the first day wearing them but I wanted to break them in (they hurt right where the leather and mesh meet around top part of my feet). The second day wearing them was better, but my feet still _*hurt*_ and by the 3rd time trying to wear them I was having "that" conversation in my head-LOL _you know the one when you start debating if it is worth it or not?_
> 
> I decided not to wear them but to stretch them for an entire day. That helped a lot!!! I believe these hurt more because the mesh is so strong that it takes longer to stretch and mold than the leather/suede ones. The leather toe is also more durable (almost hard) which also contributed to the pain factor.



Hope they get to where you can wear them all day with no issues!


----------



## chiisaibunny

gagabag said:


> I feel you. I tried this as my first pair of GG but I felt that the canvas squished my toes so much, it’s just not comfortable, particularly on the right side. I ended up returning them. The leather ones though - oh I love them so much! Now I’m a bit hesitant to try/order any other canvases online.



I would encourage you to at least try on another pair of canvas ones to see the diff. The fabric/canvas ones I have are all comfortable from the start with no break in needed. The mesh/fabric pair I have are not uncomfortable all over from the fabric being stiff but from the fabric sewn together so it’s thick and stiff. I’m not sure it’s the same material as the pair yellow08 posted about. So I tried to manipulate the fabric a little with my fingers and that actually helped a lot.


----------



## chiisaibunny

missyb said:


> I got the same ones from Shopbop.com and go 25% off. I haven’t had a chance to wear them yet but can’t wait.



The sale came along at the perfect time. Love the purple star and that they’re suede and not bright white. My niece likes all white sneakers/trainers but I feel weird when they’re all bright white.


----------



## sinyard

yellow08 said:


> After returning my last pair, I found the mesh ones, and I really do love the style of them. Now, they were not as comfortable as the all leather version. They about *killed *my feet the first day wearing them but I wanted to break them in (they hurt right where the leather and mesh meet around top part of my feet). The second day wearing them was better, but my feet still _*hurt*_ and by the 3rd time trying to wear them I was having "that" conversation in my head-LOL _you know the one when you start debating if it is worth it or not?_
> 
> I decided not to wear them but to stretch them for an entire day. That helped a lot!!! I believe these hurt more because the mesh is so strong that it takes longer to stretch and mold than the leather/suede ones. The leather toe is also more durable (almost hard) which also contributed to the pain factor.



They look great on you! I never had an issue with mine, even out of the box. The first day I wore them out the box for 8 hours in NYC. Maybe you got a bad pair? Anyway, I love them on you!


----------



## Maritess

sinyard said:


> They look great on you! I never had an issue with mine, even out of the box. The first day I wore them out the box for 8 hours in NYC. Maybe you got a bad pair? Anyway, I love them on you!





chiisaibunny said:


> The sale came along at the perfect time. Love the purple star and that they’re suede and not bright white. My niece likes all white sneakers/trainers but I feel weird when they’re all bright white.


Has anyone bought off of Italist.com???


----------



## Monique1004

Maritess said:


> Has anyone bought off of Italist.com???



Their prices are usually better than Farfetch or Matchesfashion but you can’t get the duty back from the site so I wouldn’t order from them unless you’re really sure about the exact design & size. Think of it more as a final sale if you buy from them.


----------



## sinyard

Officially in love with these two together.


----------



## mercy00

Need help with sizing. I'm US7.5-8, should I take 37 or 38 for SS?


----------



## gagabag

mercy00 said:


> Need help with sizing. I'm US7.5-8, should I take 37 or 38 for SS?



I’m same size as you - I get 38


----------



## sinyard

mercy00 said:


> Need help with sizing. I'm US7.5-8, should I take 37 or 38 for SS?



38 like gagabag said


----------



## yellow08

gagabag said:


> I feel you. I tried this as my first pair of GG but I felt that the canvas squished my toes so much, it’s just not comfortable, particularly on the right side. I ended up returning them. The leather ones though - oh I love them so much! Now I’m a bit hesitant to try/order any other canvases online.



*I returned them*. I couldn't make them work (they were causing nerve pain in my right foot ). 
I did, however, order another pair. This time, I think I got the style and fit right!


----------



## sinyard

kbcrew said:


> Love these! Where are they from?



Kbcrew Net A Porter just got them in too!


----------



## daevy

Maritess said:


> Has anyone bought off of Italist.com???


Italist has good prices and a great selection, but I wouldn't buy from them knowing the return process would be difficult.
Another site that has lower prices (most of the time, I think) is Ssense. I never bought from them, but I believe they'd be an easier option.


----------



## Maritess

Thanks!  I ordered a pair of Superstars from Farfetch this morning in my usual IT size - 38.  I hope they fit.  I haven't had a chance to go to Barney's or Nordstrom's to try a pair on so I hope they fit.  My Slides are a 37.  Fingers crossed.  Here's  a picture of my Slides.


----------



## thegreenbean

I'm pretty sure these will be my next pair. I can't stop thinking about them!


----------



## Maritess

I have been eyeing those as well.  Please post if you purchase them. I think after SS, I am going to get a pair of Francy to round out my collection


----------



## thegreenbean

Maritess said:


> I have been eyeing those as well.  Please post if you purchase them. I think after SS, I am going to get a pair of Francy to round out my collection


I sure will! I've been dropping hints around the hubs so hopefully I get them for my birthday in May!


----------



## Maritess

Here's a 10% discount from Farfetch - 

https://farfetch.mention-me.com/m/ol/vm4us-maritess-hochderffer


----------



## sinyard

thegreenbean said:


> I sure will! I've been dropping hints around the hubs so hopefully I get them for my birthday in May!



FWRD has them 30% off but they had to have emailed you about it, it’s link the persons account automatically. I’d give you my code if there was one....


----------



## mundodabolsa

sinyard said:


> FWRD has them 30% off but they had to have emailed you about it, it’s link the persons account automatically. I’d give you my code if there was one....



Hmmm, I got that email but didn't find any GG sneakers on the eligible items?


----------



## sinyard

mundodabolsa said:


> Hmmm, I got that email but didn't find any GG sneakers on the eligible items?



If the item doesn’t say “core” it’s eligible. I’m a size 39 and there are I think 4 or 6 I can order but I didn’t like any of them. Make sure you go thru your email link and not the app or it won’t work.


----------



## thegreenbean

sinyard said:


> FWRD has them 30% off but they had to have emailed you about it, it’s link the persons account automatically. I’d give you my code if there was one....


Well darn! But thanks for thinking of me if you did have one!


----------



## daevy

thegreenbean said:


> Well darn! But thanks for thinking of me if you did have one!


It’s obviously not as good as 30%, but FWRD still offers 15% off for fist order on their app with Iphone15 ou IPad15 codes...


----------



## chiisaibunny

thegreenbean said:


> I'm pretty sure these will be my next pair. I can't stop thinking about them!



Yes, please post modeling pics if you get them!


----------



## yellow08

New GG
	

		
			
		

		
	



Now these are extremely comfortable! Already looking for my second pair.


----------



## sinyard

yellow08 said:


> New GG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4045443
> 
> Now these are extremely comfortable! Already looking for my second pair.



They look fabulous on you! Congrats!!!


----------



## sinyard

Can someone please post a pic of the camo superstar on their feet?! Also, do you wear them a lot?


----------



## sinyard

Never mind! I changed my mind again! Lol


----------



## sunshineshopper

I love the Francy gray shoes with the pink laces !!  I only have superstars, which are super comfy. Are the Francys comfortable?


----------



## sinyard

sunshineshopper said:


> I love the Francy gray shoes with the pink laces !!  I only have superstars, which are super comfy. Are the Francys comfortable?



No, not even close. They are comfy but they will rub the back of Achilles, there’s just no padding around the shaft so I’ve found that mine rub.


----------



## daevy

sunshineshopper said:


> I love the Francy gray shoes with the pink laces !!  I only have superstars, which are super comfy. Are the Francys comfortable?


I find mine comfortable (the only Francys I own are the exact same pair you mentioned), I don’t have the rubbing problem. My problem area is the toes, and I find all GGDB hurt me a bit there - then again, all shoes do.
That said, between the two high tops GG offers, the Slides are more comfortable (in my opinion).


----------



## sunshineshopper

sinyard said:


> No, not even close. They are comfy but they will rub the back of Achilles, there’s just no padding around the shaft so I’ve found that mine rub.


Thank you !!


----------



## sunshineshopper

daevy said:


> I find mine comfortable (the only Francys I own are the exact same pair you mentioned), I don’t have the rubbing problem. My problem area is the toes, and I find all GGDB hurt me a bit there - then again, all shoes do.
> That said, between the two high tops GG offers, the Slides are more comfortable (in my opinion).


Thank you !!


----------



## jayne01

My new additions! The last thing I need is another pair of glitter sneakers, but I couldn’t resist these...(the black star on the white pair is also glitter)


----------



## rakhee81

Hello all, I’m wondering if one of you can help me? I have a pair of superstars that I’ve only had for less than a year and today I noticed this. I’ve not worn these much at all (I have another pair of suede ones that are more comfy!) so I was surprised to see that the sole is coming away from one of the shoes! The other one is fine. Have any of you experienced this and if so any ideas on how to fix it? 

Thanks for your help!


----------



## mercy00

Thank you gagabag and sinyard! Finally got hold of my first Golden Goose SS. They are comfy and 38 fits just right.

I got this design:


----------



## gagabag

mercy00 said:


> Thank you gagabag and sinyard! Finally got hold of my first Golden Goose SS. They are comfy and 38 fits just right.
> 
> I got this design:



Looks great! Enjoy [emoji6]


----------



## sinyard

rakhee81 said:


> Hello all, I’m wondering if one of you can help me? I have a pair of superstars that I’ve only had for less than a year and today I noticed this. I’ve not worn these much at all (I have another pair of suede ones that are more comfy!) so I was surprised to see that the sole is coming away from one of the shoes! The other one is fine. Have any of you experienced this and if so any ideas on how to fix it?
> 
> Thanks for your help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4064743
> View attachment 4064744



Hi. I haven’t had that happen to me yet but I’ve seen it a lot and I am dreading the day I see it on mine. For the price we pay this should never happen. It’s almost like the sole material isn’t thick enough. I rotate my pairs a lot but I do have one pair that I have worn probably 15 times and walked for hours in them so when it happens they will be the first pair. If you got them at Nordstrom I’d send them back as defective and they will return them. It shouldn’t happen to these, EVER!


----------



## sinyard

mercy00 said:


> Thank you gagabag and sinyard! Finally got hold of my first Golden Goose SS. They are comfy and 38 fits just right.
> 
> I got this design:



Love them and you’re welcome! Enjoy!!!!


----------



## sinyard

jayne01 said:


> My new additions! The last thing I need is another pair of glitter sneakers, but I couldn’t resist these...(the black star on the white pair is also glitter)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4064316
> View attachment 4064317
> View attachment 4064318
> View attachment 4064319



I have the first pair and I love them so much! I love how the tongue is longer so they can be worn exactly like you styles them!!! Second pair is pretty cool too! Enjoy!


----------



## rakhee81

sinyard said:


> Hi. I haven’t had that happen to me yet but I’ve seen it a lot and I am dreading the day I see it on mine. For the price we pay this should never happen. It’s almost like the sole material isn’t thick enough. I rotate my pairs a lot but I do have one pair that I have worn probably 15 times and walked for hours in them so when it happens they will be the first pair. If you got them at Nordstrom I’d send them back as defective and they will return them. It shouldn’t happen to these, EVER!



Thanks so much for your reply. I was so upset when I saw it-I have another pair which I’ve actually worn more than these which are holding up much better (so far!). It’s disappointing to have spent so much to have them like this in less than a year. I bought them in Selfridges London so I’ll take them in next week and see what they say. Thanks again [emoji4]


----------



## sinyard

rakhee81 said:


> Thanks so much for your reply. I was so upset when I saw it-I have another pair which I’ve actually worn more than these which are holding up much better (so far!). It’s disappointing to have spent so much to have them like this in less than a year. I bought them in Selfridges London so I’ll take them in next week and see what they say. Thanks again [emoji4]



You’re welcome! I hope they can help you, let us know how it goes! Fingers crossed.


----------



## Jow

Hi there

Does Golden goose all leather superstar generally stretch in width please after wearing a few times please? As  they currently feel tight but next size up is far too big even with insole etc and not sure if i should just return them!

Thanks


----------



## daevy

Jow said:


> Hi there
> 
> Does Golden goose all leather superstar generally stretch in width please after wearing a few times please? As  they currently feel tight but next size up is far too big even with insole etc and not sure if i should just return them!
> 
> Thanks



I’ll start by saying that I haven’t worn mine nearly enough to know how much they give over time, but...
I guess it depends on how tight they are? Honestly, I wouldn’t keep a shoe that makes me go through a world of pain just to break them in. I find that most often than not, I’ll simply give up before that’s even remotely close to happening.
Keep them on and walk around the house as much as you can... if they don’t feel a bit more comfortable, well... I’d return them. No use in keeping shoes (especially sneakers!) if they’re not comfy.

That said, I think the suede ones are way more comfortable than the leather ones, and I’m pretty sure they have more give.

I hope others can assist you with this issue better than I was able to!


----------



## sinyard

Jow said:


> Hi there
> 
> Does Golden goose all leather superstar generally stretch in width please after wearing a few times please? As  they currently feel tight but next size up is far too big even with insole etc and not sure if i should just return them!
> 
> Thanks



Have you tried loosening the laces from top to bottom? It will help a lot, trust me. They aren’t going to stretch much unless maybe you try wearing them around the house with some thick socks.


----------



## Monique1004

Golden goose sale at ssense
https://www.ssense.com/en-us/men/designers/golden-goose/shoes


----------



## mercy00

Hi ladies! Just a quick question, what socks do you usually wear on your GG? I tried wearing ankle socks with my SS and somehow, my socks always slip from my feet from walking. Shoes are comfortable after hours of walking, just the socks situation is bothering me lol


----------



## jayne01

mercy00 said:


> Hi ladies! Just a quick question, what socks do you usually wear on your GG? I tried wearing ankle socks with my SS and somehow, my socks always slip from my feet from walking. Shoes are comfortable after hours of walking, just the socks situation is bothering me lol



I love the Bombas no-show socks with my GGs! They don’t slip, are super comfy, and as a bonus they donate a pair for every pair they sell. My second favorite are Lululemon secret socks, they don’t slip either and are thinner than Bombas. I’ve tried other brands (Nike, Adidas, etc) and they all slipped after a couple steps.

https://bombas.com/products/women-s-solid-invisibles-tan-small?variant=white

https://shop.lululemon.com/p/women-socks/Secret-Sock/_/prod6750165?color=33040


----------



## chiisaibunny

Most no show socks are show socks for me. They’re almost always too big unless I find extra small, I have small feet that are a narrow and bony medium width with a small heel, so I wear half socks. They do not come off once my foot is in the shoe. I make sure I follow the toe pattern to wear them on the same foot every time, this helps maintain the shape and fit. I wear half socks instead of no socks because it helps protect my toes, it feels more comfy, and after foot surgery I need the protection. 
They’re kinda spendy when you think about what you’re getting but they last a long time, I wash them in a small lingerie bag so they don’t disappear in the machine. I like this brand because other ones have a thicker band where it ends on your foot and I don’t like the feel, too thick.
Hope you find something that works.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B000FVY33E?psc=1&ref=yo_pop_mb_yo_pop_mb_pd_t1&th=1


----------



## Monique1004

Just got these from ssense sale. Is it normal for the ties to be sticky? My other pair didn’t come that way.


----------



## chiisaibunny

I just purchased a pair of GG ankle height western boots, style Young, and they were at least a size too big. I wear 36 in SS so I ordered the 36 first and they were too wide and too long. I reordered them in 35 and got the sale price, always a bonus considering the price, waiting for them to arrive. I’m thinking these could even be too big. 
Does anyone have this style or any other GG boots? Did you find they ran large or true?Trying to get a feel for the sizing on these and if anyone knows if there are certain styles that run narrower. 
Thanks!


----------



## chiisaibunny

Monique1004 said:


> Just got these from ssense sale. Is it normal for the ties to be sticky? My other pair didn’t come that way.
> View attachment 4081146
> View attachment 4081147



The laces are sticky? I’ve not tried on or own a pair like that. Does it feel like glue? Something that might come off or it’s on there for good? If possible I’d call them to see if they’ll do an exchange. Not sure I could wear shoes with sticky laces. You could swap the laces but you’d have to find light grey or off white or something similar, bright white might look too ‘new’.


----------



## sinyard

Monique1004 said:


> Just got these from ssense sale. Is it normal for the ties to be sticky? My other pair didn’t come that way.
> View attachment 4081146
> View attachment 4081147



Yes, this pair comes with “sticky” laces. Mine were like too when I purchased them two years ago at Revolve.


----------



## Monique1004

sinyard said:


> Yes, this pair comes with “sticky” laces. Mine were like too when I purchased them two years ago at Revolve.



My husband said those are waxed laces. I switched with the extra pair that came with that are not sticky. I didn't like the sticky ones.


----------



## Freckles1

My red GG and my H belt!


----------



## sinyard

One of my newest babies! Obsessed with these. These have more padding in the insoles too I noticed. So comfortable and classy chic. These I will never let go of, that’s for sure.


----------



## jayne01

sinyard said:


> View attachment 4102052
> 
> 
> One of my newest babies! Obsessed with these. These have more padding in the insoles too I noticed. So comfortable and classy chic. These I will never let go of, that’s for sure.



Yes! I have the black version of these and they are by far my most comfortable (and therefore favorite) GGs!! Where did you find them?


----------



## sinyard

jayne01 said:


> Yes! I have the black version of these and they are by far my most comfortable (and therefore favorite) GGs!! Where did you find them?



Yea! Glad to hear that!


----------



## kimcruz41

What do you guys think if these GG that are NOT distressed?


----------



## sinyard

Hi guys! So, I need some help! I bought three pairs and only want to keep one..... 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
The silver studded I paid full  price $695, the Swarovski Crystal was $1060 I got them on sale and the Stripe flag pair I got on sale too. Which would you keep? I’m a jeans and t shirt girl by the way!


----------



## rakhee81

sinyard said:


> Hi guys! So, I need some help! I bought three pairs and only want to keep one.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4110235
> View attachment 4110236
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The silver studded I paid full  price $695, the Swarovski Crystal was $1060 I got them on sale and the Stripe flag pair I got on sale too. Which would you keep? I’m a jeans and t shirt girl by the way!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4110234



Hey! My fave of these three is the studded pair. I think with GG one of the aesthetic attractions is the more unusual ones/those you don’t find other designers doing. I think from a distance the Swarovski crystal ones could pass for the regular glittered star ones and with the grey stripe/flag pair, I tried those on last week but they just didn’t grab me and the texture of the material just felt off somehow-like sandpaper? Just my opinion though! If you love all three then maybe pick the pair that is most different to the rest of your collection? Let us know what you decide!


----------



## sinyard

rakhee81 said:


> Hey! My fave of these three is the studded pair. I think with GG one of the aesthetic attractions is the more unusual ones/those you don’t find other designers doing. I think from a distance the Swarovski crystal ones could pass for the regular glittered star ones and with the grey stripe/flag pair, I tried those on last week but they just didn’t grab me and the texture of the material just felt off somehow-like sandpaper? Just my opinion though! If you love all three then maybe pick the pair that is most different to the rest of your collection? Let us know what you decide!



Thank you and you are right on track with what I was feeling too! I was thinking the crystal ones could pass for my glittered star pairs and I was thinking maybe they are too fancy! The studded ones are just so special! The flag ones are like sand paper, you’re right! Thank you!!!


----------



## jayne01

chiisaibunny said:


> I just purchased a pair of GG ankle height western boots, style Young, and they were at least a size too big. I wear 36 in SS so I ordered the 36 first and they were too wide and too long. I reordered them in 35 and got the sale price, always a bonus considering the price, waiting for them to arrive. I’m thinking these could even be too big.
> Does anyone have this style or any other GG boots? Did you find they ran large or true?Trying to get a feel for the sizing on these and if anyone knows if there are certain styles that run narrower.
> Thanks!



Going back through the thread and just saw this...how were your 35s? I have two pair of GG Charlye boots, my boots are both 36 but in the sneakers I wear a 35. I do like to be able to wear a thicker sock with my tall boots so maybe that’s why...


----------



## Monique1004

sinyard said:


> Hi guys! So, I need some help! I bought three pairs and only want to keep one.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4110235
> View attachment 4110236
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The silver studded I paid full  price $695, the Swarovski Crystal was $1060 I got them on sale and the Stripe flag pair I got on sale too. Which would you keep? I’m a jeans and t shirt girl by the way!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4110234



My vote is the first one.


----------



## TIFFANI251

Monique1004 said:


> My vote is the first one.


+1


----------



## gagabag

sinyard said:


> Hi guys! So, I need some help! I bought three pairs and only want to keep one.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4110235
> View attachment 4110236
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The silver studded I paid full  price $695, the Swarovski Crystal was $1060 I got them on sale and the Stripe flag pair I got on sale too. Which would you keep? I’m a jeans and t shirt girl by the way!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4110234



I’ve got my eye on the first one so I’ll go with that one. Let me know if it’s great irl...


----------



## sinyard

One vote for studs and three for the crystals! I might just end up keeping both. I’m terrible!


----------



## Tinder

I vote for the studs!


----------



## KDB

Another vote for studs!


----------



## jayne01

sinyard said:


> Hi guys! So, I need some help! I bought three pairs and only want to keep one.....The silver studded I paid full  price $695, the Swarovski Crystal was $1060 I got them on sale and the Stripe flag pair I got on sale too. Which would you keep? I’m a jeans and t shirt girl by the way!



Keep the studded ones!! I’m a jeans & tshirt girl too and love the edgy-ness my black studded ones add to a casual outfit. I get lots of compliments on them and they’re super comfortable, you’re making me consider getting the white ones too...[emoji6]


----------



## ncch

do any of you have trouble with sizing of superstars?  I'm a half size and have narrow feet.  so if i size down, the length is a bit short, and if i size up, the length is better but way too wide..


----------



## KDB

jayne01 said:


> Keep the studded ones!! I’m a jeans & tshirt girl too and love the edgy-ness my black studded ones add to a casual outfit. I get lots of compliments on them and they’re super comfortable, you’re making me consider getting the white ones too...[emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4110631
> View attachment 4110632



So cute! Love your Fendi bag too!


----------



## Freckles1

Got these boys on sale today


----------



## sinyard

Freckles1 said:


> Got these boys on sale today
> View attachment 4113371



I have those too, one of my favs! Enjoy!!!!!


----------



## PoohBear

Freckles1 said:


> Got these boys on sale today
> View attachment 4113371



Do you mind messaging me as to wear you found those on sale?


----------



## Monique1004

In action!


----------



## KensingtonUK

Has anyone seen or tried the brand P448?  They look very similar to golden goose and are also made in Italy.


----------



## sinyard

Well, I ended up keeping the stud pair and sent back the other too. They just didn’t special enough to me. Thanks for your help!


----------



## rakhee81

sinyard said:


> Well, I ended up keeping the stud pair and sent back the other too. They just didn’t special enough to me. Thanks for your help!



I’m glad you kept the studded pair-they’re so unique!


----------



## rakhee81

I just bought these on sale and love them...
	

		
			
		

		
	




but now I’m also obsessing over these! Should I buy them? 
	

		
			
		

		
	




What do you all think?


----------



## sinyard

rakhee81 said:


> I just bought these on sale and love them...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4132939
> 
> 
> but now I’m also obsessing over these! Should I buy them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4132941
> 
> 
> What do you all think?



Lol! It’s just the beginning of many pairs for you, trust me! They are nice but I personally like the white with the silver studs better, but it all depends on the person!  I have the denim pair you have on, I love them too!


----------



## sinyard

rakhee81 said:


> I’m glad you kept the studded pair-they’re so unique!



Thank you!!!


----------



## sinyard

Okay, guys I need help again. I can’t decide which pair to get because I love them all!!!


----------



## luckybunny

the second pair is awesome - just enuf sparkle


----------



## PoohBear

sinyard said:


> Okay, guys I need help again. I can’t decide which pair to get because I love them all!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4135437
> View attachment 4135438
> View attachment 4135440



I feel like the 2nd pair would go with so much! They’re casual, but also classy enough to dress up!


----------



## rakhee81

sinyard said:


> Okay, guys I need help again. I can’t decide which pair to get because I love them all!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4135437
> View attachment 4135438
> View attachment 4135440



My vote goes to the second pair too-really versatile colour combination!


----------



## rakhee81

So I know they’re probably not to everyone’s taste (usually even I wouldn’t go for something so bold!) but these arrived today and I love them! [emoji7]


----------



## sinyard

rakhee81 said:


> So I know they’re probably not to everyone’s taste (usually even I wouldn’t go for something so bold!) but these arrived today and I love them! [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4136510



Damn it!!!! Now I want them!!!!!  Did you pay full price or where you to score a discount of any type? Message me if you can. Thanks!


----------



## rakhee81

sinyard said:


> Damn it!!!! Now I want them!!!!!  Did you pay full price or where you to score a discount of any type? Message me if you can. Thanks!



Hey, I got them on Farfetch online, and since it was my first purchase I got 10% off by signing up to their newsletter/emails. Not sure if you’ve bought from them before but if not then it’s worth a try. I’m in London and that’s the only place I could find them-they we’re shipped from Spain. Arrived 48 hours after I ordered them. Hope you get them too!


----------



## sinyard

rakhee81 said:


> Hey, I got them on Farfetch online, and since it was my first purchase I got 10% off by signing up to their newsletter/emails. Not sure if you’ve bought from them before but if not then it’s worth a try. I’m in London and that’s the only place I could find them-they we’re shipped from Spain. Arrived 48 hours after I ordered them. Hope you get them too!



Thank you, that’s where I thought you got them! I can’t decide if should go up a size because my silver stud ones are a little snug but I don’t know if that because it’s summer and feet swell. Did you get your normal size?


----------



## rakhee81

sinyard said:


> Thank you, that’s where I thought you got them! I can’t decide if should go up a size because my silver stud ones are a little snug but I don’t know if that because it’s summer and feet swell. Did you get your normal size?



I got my normal size. They fit just like all my others but just a bit stiffer-maybe because the studs make the outer thicker? One size up for me would definitely have been too big!


----------



## sinyard

Does anyone own the Hi Star or tried them on yet? I’m curious to see if they are heavier or as comfortable as the Superstar...


----------



## chiisaibunny

jayne01 said:


> Going back through the thread and just saw this...how were your 35s? I have two pair of GG Charlye boots, my boots are both 36 but in the sneakers I wear a 35. I do like to be able to wear a thicker sock with my tall boots so maybe that’s why...



Hey, thanks for asking. The 35s fit, a bit wide, but all GGs are for me, but good lengthwise. My only issue is the heel. I’m not sure if this only happens in smaller sizes but they rock a little on the heel, so the front edge of the heel is too tall so it creates a high point. I’ll hsve to take them to a cobbler. I’ve had to do this before. 
Wow you’re boot size is smaller than your sneaker size, thick socks can make a big diff. Do you think the sneakers or boots are closer to your ‘true’ size? Looking forward to wearing the boots when it cools off a little. Right now I feel like I need to be in sandal mode, haha


----------



## Raffaluv

Monique1004 said:


> In action!
> View attachment 4121262



They look great on you!  I have this pair too! how cute is that silver glitter @ the heel?!? Lol  Enjoy them! Love how the star is “embossed” in the fabric too!

Found this bright knit pair on sale! They’re really comfortable!


----------



## sinyard

My newest babies! I searched FOREVER for these, l actually bought two pairs one as a backup in case anything ever happens to them! Lol


----------



## Monique1004

Revolve is having quite a few GG sneakers on sale. 
https://www.revolve.com/mobile/sale...sortBy=priced&designer=Golden+Goose&pageNum=1


----------



## HiromiT

I LOVE these! Good call to get a back-up pair. 





sinyard said:


> View attachment 4143873
> 
> 
> My newest babies! I searched FOREVER for these, l actually bought two pairs one as a backup in case anything ever happens to them! Lol


----------



## sinyard

HiromiT said:


> I LOVE these! Good call to get a back-up pair.



Thank you!


----------



## afrobin

Does anyone know how to authenticate GGDB??


----------



## sinyard

afrobin said:


> Does anyone know how to authenticate GGDB??



Yes, post them I can help.


----------



## afrobin

sinyard said:


> Yes, post them I can help.


----------



## sinyard

100000000% FAKE. This seller has sold a bunch of Fake ones on eBay. I feel bad for the people that buy them and have zero idea.


----------



## afrobin

sinyard said:


> 100000000% FAKE. This seller has sold a bunch of Fake ones on eBay. I feel bad for the people that buy them and have zero idea.


How do you know?? Just for future reference. Ugh! Why are people just liars!!


----------



## sinyard

afrobin said:


> How do you know?? Just for future reference. Ugh! Why are people just liars!!



When you have so many pairs you just know how to spot the fakes. I’m not going to give it away on here because the sellers that sell fakes troll these forums.


----------



## WillWork4Fashion

I’m obsessed with these, and they match nearly 30 outfits in my wardrobe. I started using the Stylebook app, and can see exactly how useful these sneakers are. What do you think? Will they look outdated in a year or are they worth the expense?


----------



## WillWork4Fashion

These sneakers go with everything!
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 4150188


----------



## CM SF

I’ve been in love with Golden Goose for a few years now and would love some opinions! I purchased the denim mid stars in size 39 about 4 years ago and still wear them, they did not need to be broken in and for the most part are comfortable. I then tried a couple pairs of superstars and absolutely hated the way the insole felt, even worse when I tried to switch it out. I also have the Viand boots (low cut bootie with zippers on both sides) in size 39 which after being broken in were pretty comfortable.

Although I love GG so much I’ve been hesitant to try more styles until I saw this pair, the 2.12.

I originally ordered the 39 and after wearing for a day my feet were KILLING me! Shopbop is letting me return for store credit so I decided to try the 40. I noticed that my right pinky rubs a little but overall they seem much better than the 39 except my foot does slide around a little.

Any suggestions? Should I keep the 40 and hope the rubbing stops or return them and come to terms that GG doesn’t love me back?!


----------



## sinyard

CM SF said:


> I’ve been in love with Golden Goose for a few years now and would love some opinions! I purchased the denim mid stars in size 39 about 4 years ago and still wear them, they did not need to be broken in and for the most part are comfortable. I then tried a couple pairs of superstars and absolutely hated the way the insole felt, even worse when I tried to switch it out. I also have the Viand boots (low cut bootie with zippers on both sides) in size 39 which after being broken in were pretty comfortable.
> 
> Although I love GG so much I’ve been hesitant to try more styles until I saw this pair, the 2.12.
> 
> I originally ordered the 39 and after wearing for a day my feet were KILLING me! Shopbop is letting me return for store credit so I decided to try the 40. I noticed that my right pinky rubs a little but overall they seem much better than the 39 except my foot does slide around a little.
> 
> Any suggestions? Should I keep the 40 and hope the rubbing stops or return them and come to terms that GG doesn’t love me back?!



Have you tried the Slide style yet?


----------



## CM SF

I haven’t, how is the fit on the slide?

Do you think there’s hope with the 2.12 breaking in a bit?


----------



## sinyard

CM SF said:


> I haven’t, how is the fit on the slide?
> 
> Do you think there’s hope with the 2.12 breaking in a bit?



The slide is one of my favorites for sure. The toe area is a little wider, try the slide in a 40 I think you’ll love them!!!  You can loosen the laces if you need more room and tighten if you don’t. They have the side zipper for easy on and of too.


----------



## CM SF

sinyard said:


> Have you tried the Slide style yet?



I haven’t, how is the fit on the slide?

Do you think there’s hope with the 2.12 breaking in a bit?


----------



## CM SF

sinyard said:


> The slide is one of my favorites for sure. The toe area is a little wider, try the slide in a 40 I think you’ll love them!!!  You can loosen the laces if you need more room and tighten if you don’t. They have the side zipper for easy on and of too.



Awesome, thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## sinyard

CM SF said:


> Awesome, thanks for the suggestion!



You’re welcome! The Francy is amazing too, just narrower at the toe area. So, I’d stick with the slide. I have a wider foot but it’s not considered a wide size when fitting it.  I can wear the slide all day. I wear a 39 or 40 in the Superstar and take a 39 in the slide. So, I think you’d be best in a 40.


----------



## CM SF

sinyard said:


> You’re welcome! The Francy is amazing too, just narrower at the toe area. So, I’d stick with the slide. I have a wider foot but it’s not considered a wide size when fitting it.  I can wear the slide all day. I wear a 39 or 40 in the Superstar and take a 39 in the slide. So, I think you’d be best in a 40.



I'm going to give the slide a shot. I'll probably order the 39 and 40, whenever I don't order both sizes to compare I always second guess myself!


----------



## sinyard

CM SF said:


> I'm going to give the slide a shot. I'll probably order the 39 and 40, whenever I don't order both sizes to compare I always second guess myself!



It’s as if we are the same person! Lol! 

Let me know what you think of the slide! Can’t wait to hear, I’m certain you’ll love them!


----------



## CM SF

LOL right?!

I overnighted this pair so now I will have the 2.12 I posted earlier and these in 39 &40 to compare. I love the color and style on the 2.12 so much but if the Slides are more comfortable thats #1. Especially now that I am pregnant, running around San Francisco in uncomfortable shoes is not happening!


----------



## sinyard

CM SF said:


> LOL right?!
> 
> I overnighted this pair so now I will have the 2.12 I posted earlier and these in 39 &40 to compare. I love the color and style on the 2.12 so much but if the Slides are more comfortable thats #1. Especially now that I am pregnant, running around San Francisco in uncomfortable shoes is not happening!




Congratulations!!!!  Being pregnant and having to tie shoelaces gets harder and harder as you get bigger, you’ll really appreciate the side zipper!  They go with so much too!


----------



## CM SF

sinyard said:


> Congratulations!!!!  Being pregnant and having to tie shoelaces gets harder and harder as you get bigger, you’ll really appreciate the side zipper!  They go with so much too!



Thank you so much!!! I received the Slides and still no luck! I think GG is just not the right fit for me. I love them so much and will just have to enjoy your posts.


----------



## sinyard

CM SF said:


> Thank you so much!!! I received the Slides and still no luck! I think GG is just not the right fit for me. I love them so much and will just have to enjoy your posts.



Oh No..... what was the issue with them?


----------



## CM SF

sinyard said:


> Oh No..... what was the issue with them?



I think the main issue is that I am usually a true 39 in all other shoes but with GG the 39 is too snug width wise and the 40 is too large and my foot slides around length wise, I am in between sizes which is a bummer!


----------



## sinyard

CM SF said:


> I think the main issue is that I am usually a true 39 in all other shoes but with GG the 39 is too snug width wise and the 40 is too large and my foot slides around length wise, I am in between sizes which is a bummer!



Go with the 40 and wear thicker socks!


----------



## chiisaibunny

Latest purchase. Had to wait a while since they were pre order. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## KDB

chiisaibunny said:


> View attachment 4153382
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Latest purchase. Had to wait a while since they were pre order. Thanks for letting me share!



So cool!! [emoji41]


----------



## sinyard

Had anyone tried on or purchased the Hi Star yet? It’s basically the Superstar with a platform.


----------



## chiisaibunny

KDB said:


> So cool!! [emoji41]



Thanks!


----------



## chiisaibunny

sinyard said:


> Had anyone tried on or purchased the Hi Star yet? It’s basically the Superstar with a platform.



I’ve eyed them online but not tried on. Sorry, I’m no help.


----------



## Catash

sinyard said:


> Had anyone tried on or purchased the Hi Star yet? It’s basically the Superstar with a platform.



Just got them from Farfetch! They were $150 less than the original price (only for my size; don't know why)!! Because of the platform, the soles are stiffer than the Mid Star I have, but are overall comfy. I am happy about the purchase. I am petite and really need that one extra inch!


----------



## sinyard

Catash said:


> Just got them from Farfetch! They were $150 less than the original price (only for my size; don't know why)!! Because of the platform, the soles are stiffer than the Mid Star I have, but are overall comfy. I am happy about the purchase. I am petite and really need that one extra inch!
> 
> View attachment 4153793
> View attachment 4153794



Thank you! I love them, that’s the color I want too! I was wondering if I should get them in the same size as my Superstars.  Do they fit the same as your other GG, other than being stiffer?!


----------



## Catash

sinyard said:


> Thank you! I love them, that’s the color I want too! I was wondering if I should get them in the same size as my Superstars.  Do they fit the same as your other GG, other than being stiffer?!



I think so. It is slightly looser since there is no wedged insole but it actually is a better fit for me. The wedged insole makes my Mid Star a tighter fit.


----------



## sinyard

Catash said:


> I think so. It is slightly looser since there is no wedged insole but it actually is a better fit for me. The wedged insole makes my Mid Star a tighter fit.



Thank you. I’m bummed there is no wedged insole, I was perfect for my arch!


----------



## Catash

sinyard said:


> Thank you. I’m bummed there is no wedged insole, I was perfect for my arch!


Sorry there is a wedged insole! I went to double check.


----------



## sinyard

Catash said:


> Sorry there is a wedged insole! I went to double check.



AWESOME!!!!!!! Thank you so much for double checking!!! [emoji8]


----------



## jhl2435

Dear Sinyard
Would you be able to help me authenticate the following GG?
I bought these from ebay and was advised these are authentic by authenticator (for some reasons, I cannot type their name here), however, a few concerns are still bothering me such as arrangement of jewels, poor quality of inside...etc. compared to the same model on Revolve.
I really appreciate your taking time on this. Please let me know if you need anything from me.


----------



## sinyard

jhl2435 said:


> Dear Sinyard
> Would you be able to help me authenticate the following GG?
> I bought these from ebay and was advised these are authentic by authenticator (for some reasons, I cannot type their name here), however, a few concerns are still bothering me such as arrangement of jewels, poor quality of inside...etc. compared to the same model on Revolve.
> I really appreciate your taking time on this. Please let me know if you need anything from me.
> View attachment 4155769
> View attachment 4155770
> View attachment 4155771
> View attachment 4155772
> View attachment 4155773
> View attachment 4155774
> View attachment 4155775
> View attachment 4155776
> View attachment 4155777



Hello. I’m sorry to report that these are Fake. You are correct, the quality is very poor. Also, the size 39 is upside down on the insoles which is another indication they are Fake.


----------



## jhl2435

sinyard said:


> Hello. I’m sorry to report that these are Fake. You are correct, the quality is very poor. Also, the size 39 is upside down on the insoles which is another indication they are Fake.


Dear Sinyard
Thank you so much for your precious opinion. I’ll forward this to the authenticator and proceed with a paypal claim. Just to make sure, you meant 3’6’ should be upside down on the insole, right? Thanks again.


----------



## sinyard

jhl2435 said:


> Dear Sinyard
> Thank you so much for your precious opinion. I’ll forward this to the authenticator and proceed with a paypal claim. Just to make sure, you meant 3’6’ should be upside down on the insole, right? Thanks again.



Sorry! I meant 36. It’s upside down which means they are fake. People just assume GG are authentic and they say they are authenticators but really have no idea. Don’t let them try and tell you these are real.


----------



## WillWork4Fashion

jhl2435 said:


> Dear Sinyard
> Would you be able to help me authenticate the following GG?
> I bought these from ebay and was advised these are authentic by authenticator (for some reasons, I cannot type their name here), however, a few concerns are still bothering me such as arrangement of jewels, poor quality of inside...etc. compared to the same model on Revolve.
> I really appreciate your taking time on this. Please let me know if you need anything from me.
> View attachment 4155769
> View attachment 4155770
> View attachment 4155771
> View attachment 4155772
> View attachment 4155773
> View attachment 4155774
> View attachment 4155775
> View attachment 4155776
> View attachment 4155777



Here is the link to an authentic pair. In the authentic pair the blue flap on the back is regular leather, not patent. I was also checking out these shoes online. [emoji3] Dang, the counterfeits are so close to the real deal! The counterfeiters are good at their job.

https://www.revolve.com/mobile/gold...blue-diamond/dp/GGOR-WZ61/?&product=GGOR-WZ61


----------



## jhl2435

sinyard said:


> Sorry! I meant 36. It’s upside down which means they are fake. People just assume GG are authentic and they say they are authenticators but really have no idea. Don’t let them try and tell you these are real.





AllisonFay said:


> Here is the link to an authentic pair. In the authentic pair the blue flap on the back is regular leather, not patent. I was also checking out these shoes online. [emoji3] Dang, the counterfeits are so close to the real deal! The counterfeiters are good at their job.
> 
> https://www.revolve.com/mobile/gold...blue-diamond/dp/GGOR-WZ61/?&product=GGOR-WZ61



Dear sinyard and AllisonFay
Hope you know that I cannot thank you enough for your help!
I forwarded my concerns to the previous authenticator (authenticate 1st), however, they seem to be insisting on their opinion (the shoes are authentic). Rather than further arguing with them, I'd like to find someone else who can provide a certificate of non-authenticity for a paypal claim. I tried RA and Lolli puff but they were not able to help (I liked their attitude about rejecting business if it's not their expertise). Do you know anyone who can help me with Golden Goose by any chance? I'm afraid that Paypal will reject my claim since I have no "official" proof about its non-authenticity


----------



## sinyard

jhl2435 said:


> Dear sinyard and AllisonFay
> Hope you know that I cannot thank you enough for your help!
> I forwarded my concerns to the previous authenticator (authenticate 1st), however, they seem to be insisting on their opinion (the shoes are authentic). Rather than further arguing with them, I'd like to find someone else who can provide a certificate of non-authenticity for a paypal claim. I tried RA and Lolli puff but they were not able to help (I liked their attitude about rejecting business if it's not their expertise). Do you know anyone who can help me with Golden Goose by any chance? I'm afraid that Paypal will reject my claim since I have no "official" proof about its non-authenticity



No one officially authenticates Golden Goose, that’s why you only want to buy from a reputable seller or an authorized dealer. Your only option would be a
Golden Goose store, I’d stay away from Nordstrom though because their employees don’t know enough unless they sell them at that exact location.  Sounds like you might have to take a loss. Stinks!


----------



## jhl2435

sinyard said:


> No one officially authenticates Golden Goose, that’s why you only want to buy from a reputable seller or an authorized dealer. Your only option would be a
> Golden Goose store, I’d stay away from Nordstrom though because their employees don’t know enough unless they sell them at that exact location.  Sounds like you might have to take a loss. Stinks!


Dear sinyard
Noted! I at least learned a big lesson though again, thank you so much for all your replies and advices!!


----------



## Tarhelle0524

sinyard said:


> Hello. I’m sorry to report that these are Fake. You are correct, the quality is very poor. Also, the size 39 is upside down on the insoles which is another indication they are Fake.



Hi! Would you please be able to tell me if these are authentic? I know the laces are not original just wondering about the shoes because the striped pattern seems potentially wrong. 
https://poshmark.com/listing/Golden-Goose-Deluxe-Brand-Superstar-Bianca-5b686b357386bcddfebcac5b


----------



## jhl2435

Dear sinyard/AllisonFay
Just letting you know, My Poupette was able to help me with these shoes and they have agreed that these are not authentic.
Trying to submit a paypal claim with their document so hope things go smoothly.
I also asked the first authenticator (authenticate 1st) for a refund as well but I'm not sure if they will admit their mistake
Again, thank you so much for your help! Because of you, I was able to further dig into these shoes and have an opportunity to save my money!!!


----------



## roses5682

chiisaibunny said:


> View attachment 4153382
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Latest purchase. Had to wait a while since they were pre order. Thanks for letting me share!



Love these!


----------



## sinyard

Catash said:


> Just got them from Farfetch! They were $150 less than the original price (only for my size; don't know why)!! Because of the platform, the soles are stiffer than the Mid Star I have, but are overall comfy. I am happy about the purchase. I am petite and really need that one extra inch!
> 
> View attachment 4153793
> View attachment 4153794



Well, thanks to you I ordered this exact pair.....AND I love them so much!!!!!!


----------



## WillWork4Fashion

jhl2435 said:


> Dear sinyard/AllisonFay
> Just letting you know, My Poupette was able to help me with these shoes and they have agreed that these are not authentic.
> Trying to submit a paypal claim with their document so hope things go smoothly.
> I also asked the first authenticator (authenticate 1st) for a refund as well but I'm not sure if they will admit their mistake
> Again, thank you so much for your help! Because of you, I was able to further dig into these shoes and have an opportunity to save my money!!!



Yay! Any time!


----------



## sinyard

jhl2435 said:


> Dear sinyard/AllisonFay
> Just letting you know, My Poupette was able to help me with these shoes and they have agreed that these are not authentic.
> Trying to submit a paypal claim with their document so hope things go smoothly.
> I also asked the first authenticator (authenticate 1st) for a refund as well but I'm not sure if they will admit their mistake
> Again, thank you so much for your help! Because of you, I was able to further dig into these shoes and have an opportunity to save my money!!!



Just seeing this too! You’re welcome!!!


----------



## incessantlyXchic

roses5682 said:


> Love these!


stunnninggggg ... i'm DYING for a pair of GG ... waiting to snag a pair or 2 on sale! hard to find the sale ones in my size (37) and/or hard to find sale ones I like! I'm holding out for a super deal ... $299 or less .. looks like everyone snatched up the good ones during recent sales


----------



## chiisaibunny

roses5682 said:


> Love these!



Thanks!


----------



## chiisaibunny

sinyard said:


> Well, thanks to you I ordered this exact pair.....AND I love them so much!!!!!!



I was eyeing these too and tried on a pair a size too big just to get an idea. Finally found a pair in black in my size and this time I did order them. Thanks for the nudge! I’m wondering if I want white too! LOL

Sinyard, I have no idea how Farfech works, have not ordered from them before. Do you know how they can offer these at 150 off when it’s a new style? Thanks for any info. I get wary when I see current season stuff already discounted.


----------



## sinyard

chiisaibunny said:


> I was eyeing these too and tried on a pair a size too big just to get an idea. Finally found a pair in black in my size and this time I did order them. Thanks for the nudge! I’m wondering if I want white too! LOL
> 
> Sinyard, I have no idea how Farfech works, have not ordered from them before. Do you know how they can offer these at 150 off when it’s a new style? Thanks for any info. I get wary when I see current season stuff already discounted.



Hi! I’m eyeing the black pair now... so funny! Farfetch is safe so you’ll be fine! A lot of time other countries outside of the US have lower prices but I’m not sure why.


----------



## incessantlyXchic

i caved and bought these: https://www.saksoff5th.com/main/Pro...xe+Brand&N=4294960951+302023741&bmUID=ml1JCdj

my very first pair!! they are arriving Friday, not much of a deal, but at least I can be sure of their authenticity and I LOVE the style ... thoughts? anyone have these?


----------



## sinyard

incessantlyXchic said:


> i caved and bought these: https://www.saksoff5th.com/main/Pro...xe+Brand&N=4294960951+302023741&bmUID=ml1JCdj
> 
> my very first pair!! they are arriving Friday, not much of a deal, but at least I can be sure of their authenticity and I LOVE the style ... thoughts? anyone have these?



I had these and ended up selling them just because I had too many pairs. You’ll love them and they go with everything. Nice pick!!!!


----------



## chiisaibunny

sinyard said:


> Hi! I’m eyeing the black pair now... so funny! Farfetch is safe so you’ll be fine! A lot of time other countries outside of the US have lower prices but I’m not sure why.



That’s funny. I saw both the white and black in store but decided to go for the black first. I think I’d wear them more. But of course, I’m still keeping the white in mind. Haha
Thanks for the info on Farfetch!


----------



## chiisaibunny

incessantlyXchic said:


> i caved and bought these: https://www.saksoff5th.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?FOLDER<>folder_id=2534374302023741&PRODUCT<>prd_id=845524442504404&R=400991199576&P_name=Golden+Goose+Deluxe+Brand&N=4294960951+302023741&bmUID=ml1JCdj
> 
> my very first pair!! they are arriving Friday, not much of a deal, but at least I can be sure of their authenticity and I LOVE the style ... thoughts? anyone have these?



Congrats! Hope you love them!


----------



## LaylaCanea

I’ve never tried these on before and I’m torn between these two pairs - the midstar or the superstar. For those of you who have both, which do you find more comfortable? I don’t want a shoe to cut me on the back of the ankle. Do you guys find them comfortable enough for all day wear? I’m going away and will be doing a lot of sightseeing and walking around - would these be good for that? I’d love to hear your thoughts!


----------



## chiisaibunny

LaylaCanea said:


> I’ve never tried these on before and I’m torn between these two pairs - the midstar or the superstar. For those of you who have both, which do you find more comfortable? I don’t want a shoe to cut me on the back of the ankle. Do you guys find them comfortable enough for all day wear? I’m going away and will be doing a lot of sightseeing and walking around - would these be good for that? I’d love to hear your thoughts!



I only have superstars so I’m no help there. But if I may suggest also thinking about versatility. I am short so proportions are diff than with taller people, but I would wear superstars with everything, shorts, jeans, pants, dresses and skirts. The mid star I don’t think I would ( this is where the short comes into play) wear  with everything because it would cut my legs off more and I don’t like the look on me. If you can rock it, go for it. And depending on your wardrobe, one colorway may be more versatile. I have worn superstars for walking 7-8 miles and did not have issue. It was better than using custom orthotics. 
Good luck deciding, these things are really addictive. The variety of colors and materials is really cool.


----------



## Catash

sinyard said:


> Well, thanks to you I ordered this exact pair.....AND I love them so much!!!!!!


Glad you like them. They are very comfy! No need to break in!


----------



## Catash

LaylaCanea said:


> I’ve never tried these on before and I’m torn between these two pairs - the midstar or the superstar. For those of you who have both, which do you find more comfortable? I don’t want a shoe to cut me on the back of the ankle. Do you guys find them comfortable enough for all day wear? I’m going away and will be doing a lot of sightseeing and walking around - would these be good for that? I’d love to hear your thoughts!


I have two pairs of Midstar and one Hi-Star (similar to Superstar but taller). They are both very comfy. The leather on Midstar is thinner, more stretchable but less durable.


----------



## chiisaibunny

sinyard said:


> Hi! I’m eyeing the black pair now... so funny! Farfetch is safe so you’ll be fine! A lot of time other countries outside of the US have lower prices but I’m not sure why.



The black ones arrived today, love them. I’m continually amazed that GG keeps coming out with styles I like enough to purchase because we can only wear one pair at a time! LOL.


----------



## kprice1019

KensingtonUK said:


> Has anyone seen or tried the brand P448?  They look very similar to golden goose and are also made in Italy.



I would like to!


----------



## kprice1019

Where’s the best place to buy gg? That has a good return/exchange policy because I’m unsure of my size. I’m a 5.5/6 in most shoes


----------



## incessantlyXchic

kprice1019 said:


> Where’s the best place to buy gg? That has a good return/exchange policy because I’m unsure of my size. I’m a 5.5/6 in most shoes


i would think all major department stores and probably their cheaper "sister stores" ie Saks Off 5th .. always make sure it's not final sale and that you can return it. the return policy is always stated on the site and like i said, definitely department stores are your best bet.

i'd say nothing international or boutique-y


----------



## chiisaibunny

kprice1019 said:


> Where’s the best place to buy gg? That has a good return/exchange policy because I’m unsure of my size. I’m a 5.5/6 in most shoes


I agree with incessant, department stores. As long as you haven’t worn them, most dept stores have a policy where you can return them. I wear a 5.5-6 in most shoes. 6 in brands like Chanel that run on the small side, 5-5.5 in Prada that historically for me ran big (haven’t bought Prada shoes in quite a while). I wear a 36 in GG superstars but s 35 in Young boots. The boots I have are the short western boots and I think they run wide and long. Shopbop periodically has sales that discount full price styles.


----------



## incessantlyXchic

hey ladies! so my GG slides just arrived and i am super UNIMPRESSED ... tbh they photograph better than they look in person, so the last photo is super cute

they are not comfy, don't have like an "orthopedic" type sole which i thought they all did? and the glitter is coming off already all over and glue in the front is showing... seems like a "hard" shoe

any help? could i have received a defected pair? can't be .....


----------



## chiisaibunny

incessantlyXchic said:


> hey ladies! so my GG slides just arrived and i am super UNIMPRESSED ... tbh they photograph better than they look in person, so the last photo is super cute
> 
> they are not comfy, don't have like an "orthopedic" type sole which i thought they all did? and the glitter is coming off already all over and glue in the front is showing... seems like a "hard" shoe
> 
> any help? could i have received a defected pair? can't be .....



Sinyard would be more knowledgeable and have more insight into a pair with glitter. I have a pair covered in sequins and they so far seem securely attached. The superstars I got recently are out for repair because the beads started coming off, and these were twice the price of my other superstars. So I’m guessing it depends on the embellishment. I may have just had bad luck with the beads on the one shoe. I’ve also noticed that across different colorways, all superstar, the fit can vary. So some are a tad longer or a tad wider, etc. I find the suede ones more comfy than leather I think simply because suede is softer.


----------



## incessantlyXchic

chiisaibunny said:


> Sinyard would be more knowledgeable and have more insight into a pair with glitter. I have a pair covered in sequins and they so far seem securely attached. The superstars I got recently are out for repair because the beads started coming off, and these were twice the price of my other superstars. So I’m guessing it depends on the embellishment. I may have just had bad luck with the beads on the one shoe. I’ve also noticed that across different colorways, all superstar, the fit can vary. So some are a tad longer or a tad wider, etc. I find the suede ones more comfy than leather I think simply because suede is softer.


thanks for your reply, i've tried a couple on in-store (low tops only) and they seemed v comfy although they were not my size, i had to order these online from Saks Off 5th ... i'm going to keep them but i thought they would have more appeal to me in person, especially since in the store i really liked "inferior" ones


----------



## chiisaibunny

incessantlyXchic said:


> thanks for your reply, i've tried a couple on in-store (low tops only) and they seemed v comfy although they were not my size, i had to order these online from Saks Off 5th ... i'm going to keep them but i thought they would have more appeal to me in person, especially since in the store i really liked "inferior" ones



I’ve realized, after buying these for a couple years, it’s really a personal preference thing on how the shoe looks and whether it appeals to you. I have seen shoes I don’t care for because of color or embellishment, but other people love it. I’d keep them only if I really liked them and knew I’d wear them. I think at GG prices, you gotta love it. The ones out for repair were ridiculously expensive, but I love them so I purchased them. And I will wear them a lot. I’m not a huge all white sneaker fan, so this gives me the lighter color I want but with some fun added in.


----------



## kprice1019

How many pairs of ggs do you have? I just ordered 2 to see but are they to similar being all white to keep both?
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 4176572


----------



## chiisaibunny

kprice1019 said:


> How many pairs of ggs do you have? I just ordered 2 to see but are they to similar being all white to keep both?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4176572



They are similar but different because of the diff sole and star color. Do you see yourself wearing both because they’re diff enough? For me that would be the question. If I said no I’d keep the one i liked the most and would wear the most. I have 7 pairs. It came up earlier in the thread, I think Sinyard has 80+ pairs. 
I have a black suede pair and just got those hi star ones in black and am looking at a black glitter pair. I should consider the hi star in white but I’m not sure I’d wear them enough to make it worthwhile.


----------



## kprice1019

What’s the difference In the ones that say golden goose on the side and one that says golden goose/ private edt.


----------



## chiisaibunny

I always assume those are styles exclusive to a specific retailer.


----------



## kprice1019

kprice1019 said:


> What’s the difference In the ones that say golden goose on the side and one that says golden goose/ private edt.



So silly but I can’t decide the star is plain glitter glitter heal the other has more of a thicker glitter with the grey heel which is the private edt.  Which to keep [emoji848]


----------



## sinyard

kprice1019 said:


> So silly but I can’t decide the star is plain glitter glitter heal the other has more of a thicker glitter with the grey heel which is the private edt.  Which to keep [emoji848]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4178414



I vote for bottom one for sure


----------



## sinyard

kprice1019 said:


> How many pairs of ggs do you have? I just ordered 2 to see but are they to similar being all white to keep both?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4176572



Two totally different shoes. One is a platform and one is regular. You’ll probably end up keeping both! Lol


----------



## sinyard

chiisaibunny said:


> They are similar but different because of the diff sole and star color. Do you see yourself wearing both because they’re diff enough? For me that would be the question. If I said no I’d keep the one i liked the most and would wear the most. I have 7 pairs. It came up earlier in the thread, I think Sinyard has 80+ pairs.
> I have a black suede pair and just got those hi star ones in black and am looking at a black glitter pair. I should consider the hi star in white but I’m not sure I’d wear them enough to make it worthwhile.



I wish I had 80 + pairs lol! I sold a ton to make room for new ones. I think I have about 23 pairs now.... ‍♀️


----------



## kprice1019

sinyard said:


> Two totally different shoes. One is a platform and one is regular. You’ll probably end up keeping both! Lol



Haha the platform ones are actually to big! But I ordered them in the same size


----------



## chiisaibunny

sinyard said:


> I wish I had 80 + pairs lol! I sold a ton to make room for new ones. I think I have about 23 pairs now.... ‍♀️


well if you were over them, no use keeping them if you don’t wear them. Sometimes I have a hard time letting things go but I tell myself if I don’t use it and it’s not special in some way, it’s gotta go. Think of all that space! 
Have you worn the hi stars? Did you get black too? I’m deciding on white, in the meantime I find them and they sell out in a couple days. LOL


----------



## chiisaibunny

sinyard said:


> I vote for bottom one for sure



+1


----------



## sinyard

chiisaibunny said:


> well if you were over them, no use keeping them if you don’t wear them. Sometimes I have a hard time letting things go but I tell myself if I don’t use it and it’s not special in some way, it’s gotta go. Think of all that space!
> Have you worn the hi stars? Did you get black too? I’m deciding on white, in the meantime I find them and they sell out in a couple days. LOL



I ended up sending back my hi stars. The 39 was too snug and the 40 was too big. I decided I like the way my Vince Warren looks on my foot more compared to the Hi Star. Plus they are a lot cheaper Lol! My new rule is if I don’t love it, I’m not keeping it!  On a side note.... I’m sure I’ll end up reordering them!!!


----------



## chiisaibunny

sinyard said:


> I ended up sending back my hi stars. The 39 was too snug and the 40 was too big. I decided I like the way my Vince Warren looks on my foot more compared to the Hi Star. Plus they are a lot cheaper Lol! My new rule is if I don’t love it, I’m not keeping it!  On a side note.... I’m sure I’ll end up reordering them!!!



Ah, yeah I know that feeling. LOL on the reorder, I’ve not done that before   And then I say, trust your instincts and then they go back again!!!


----------



## WillWork4Fashion

Yeah! Decided to purchase these after all! My husband did not want me to purchase these since he’s not a fan of distressed sneakers, but I told him he doesn’t understand women’s fashion[emoji23] These shoes are so fantastic to wear with any black/white or grey color scheme, they completely transform outfits! My husband is now a convert! So happy I own them now. I LITERALLY LOVE these shoes!!


----------



## incessantlyXchic

AllisonFay said:


> View attachment 4188616
> 
> Yeah! Decided to purchase these after all! My husband did not want me to purchase these since he’s not a fan of distressed sneakers, but I told him he doesn’t understand women’s fashion[emoji23] These shoes are so fantastic to wear with any black/white or grey color scheme, they completely transform outfits! My husband is now a convert! So happy I own them now. I LITERALLY LOVE these shoes!!


omg they look AMAZING on you!!! great purchase, congrats!


----------



## chiisaibunny

AllisonFay said:


> View attachment 4188616
> 
> Yeah! Decided to purchase these after all! My husband did not want me to purchase these since he’s not a fan of distressed sneakers, but I told him he doesn’t understand women’s fashion[emoji23] These shoes are so fantastic to wear with any black/white or grey color scheme, they completely transform outfits! My husband is now a convert! So happy I own them now. I LITERALLY LOVE these shoes!!



Super cool! Glad u love them! I have a weakness for black laces so I love those. 
I just got a pair of black common projects mid/hi tops so they are converse-ish looking and my hubby does not like that look. He’d rather I spend 100+ more to get golden goose! LOL


----------



## WillWork4Fashion

incessantlyXchic said:


> omg they look AMAZING on you!!! great purchase, congrats!





chiisaibunny said:


> Super cool! Glad u love them! I have a weakness for black laces so I love those.
> I just got a pair of black common projects mid/hi tops so they are converse-ish looking and my hubby does not like that look. He’d rather I spend 100+ more to get golden goose! LOL



Thanks!! Haha about our husbands! Common Projects are super cool too!


----------



## sinyard

Thinking about getting both of these... anyone have these yet?


----------



## WillWork4Fashion

I don’t have either but they are both very cool!


----------



## sinyard

AllisonFay said:


> I don’t have either but they are both very cool!



I agree! I can’t decide which pair to get if I only get one. I’m thinking the black and white ones....


----------



## WillWork4Fashion

sinyard said:


> I agree! I can’t decide which pair to get if I only get one. I’m thinking the black and white ones....


I didn’t want to say anything before you asked for opinions but...I COMPLETELY agree!!!


----------



## HiromiT

Love them both but the zebra print ones get my vote. Animal prints are always on trend for fall/winter, plus black and white goes with everything. Having said that, I think if you actually both pairs, you might end up keeping both. No need to choose!


sinyard said:


> View attachment 4190107
> View attachment 4190108
> 
> 
> Thinking about getting both of these... anyone have these yet?


----------



## chiisaibunny

sinyard said:


> I agree! I can’t decide which pair to get if I only get one. I’m thinking the black and white ones....



+1 Black & white


----------



## kprice1019

AllisonFay said:


> View attachment 4188616
> 
> Yeah! Decided to purchase these after all! My husband did not want me to purchase these since he’s not a fan of distressed sneakers, but I told him he doesn’t understand women’s fashion[emoji23] These shoes are so fantastic to wear with any black/white or grey color scheme, they completely transform outfits! My husband is now a convert! So happy I own them now. I LITERALLY LOVE these shoes!!



Love these ones! Where are they from?


----------



## WillWork4Fashion

kprice1019 said:


> Love these ones! Where are they from?



Thanks! Neiman Marcus


----------



## sinyard

HiromiT said:


> Love them both but the zebra print ones get my vote. Animal prints are always on trend for fall/winter, plus black and white goes with everything. Having said that, I think if you actually both pairs, you might end up keeping both. No need to choose!



Thank you! The animal print came today and they are stunning!!!  They might be my favorite pair.


----------



## chiisaibunny

sinyard said:


> Thank you! The animal print came today and they are stunning!!!  They might be my favorite pair.



Modeling shot, please? It’s always so much better to see them irl.


----------



## HiromiT

Yay! Please post pics!


sinyard said:


> Thank you! The animal print came today and they are stunning!!!  They might be my favorite pair.


----------



## sinyard

Okay, these are the sickest pair I’ve ever purchased. I am literally so in love with these.


----------



## sinyard

Golden Goose made the news again....


----------



## WillWork4Fashion

sinyard said:


> Golden Goose made the news again....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4199378



Those are a special kind of ugly[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## sinyard

AllisonFay said:


> Those are a special kind of ugly[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]



I know, they are terrible. There have been a few pairs I was like WTH were they thinking when they designed them. I’ve been thinking that with Gucci and Balenciaga too....


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

Anyone wears their gg to work with business attire? I am trying to justify the price. I work in an office with business casual dress code, I generally wear slacks or black ankle pants, blazers and heels most days. But would love to incorporate gg sneakers into my look without looking too casual.


----------



## chiisaibunny

AmeeLVSBags said:


> Anyone wears their gg to work with business attire? I am trying to justify the price. I work in an office with business casual dress code, I generally wear slacks or black ankle pants, blazers and heels most days. But would love to incorporate gg sneakers into my look without looking too casual.



Maybe if you got a darker solid colored pair with darker laces, instead of white or grey, or changed the laces, that might be workable on fridays. Depends on how strict they are with dress code. I have worked at many places where it was casual business attire, but if I wore a darker pair with slacks, it would have worked. But right now I wear jeans everyday, casual environment, and I wear my GG often. If you wore black GG with dark jeans and a blazer, might be ok.  If you keep the other pieces nicer and a tad more tailored(not the wrinkly flannel shirt) could be good. I like the mix of tailored and casual. Today I’m wearing an olive green jacket, not blazer style but with a collar, olive tee and med dark jeans and olive camo GG. Hope it works out.


----------



## Prettythings82

Hi all,
I'm now quite obsessed with these gorgeous sneakers! Have seen these on eBay and I think they're fake- thoughts? The star holes don't go up to the edge of the laces, as well as a few other things that just look 'off'. Am I right or ould they actually be an amazing bargain?
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/GOLDEN-G...734604?hash=item3facc819cc:g:oQcAAOSw1wxbq7CK


----------



## sinyard

Prettythings82 said:


> Hi all,
> I'm now quite obsessed with these gorgeous sneakers! Have seen these on eBay and I think they're fake- thoughts? The star holes don't go up to the edge of the laces, as well as a few other things that just look 'off'. Am I right or ould they actually be an amazing bargain?
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/GOLDEN-G...734604?hash=item3facc819cc:g:oQcAAOSw1wxbq7CK



They are Fake


----------



## Prettythings82

sinyard said:


> They are Fake


Thank you! Thought so. Will not be looking on eBay I think there are too many fakes. Does anyone know if vestiare collective authenticate reliably?


----------



## Prettythings82

Prettythings82 said:


> Thank you! Thought so. Will not be looking on eBay I think there are too many fakes. Does anyone know if vestiare collective authenticate reliably?


Ah have just read a load of threads on it selling fakes all the time.. I will just wait for the sales and get myself a new pair!
Question is do I get a pair of francy or slides??


----------



## sinyard

Prettythings82 said:


> Ah have just read a load of threads on it selling fakes all the time.. I will just wait for the sales and get myself a new pair!
> Question is do I get a pair of francy or slides??



You’ll want to buy from an authorized retailer so you can guarantee they are authentic.


----------



## Monique1004

AmeeLVSBags said:


> Anyone wears their gg to work with business attire? I am trying to justify the price. I work in an office with business casual dress code, I generally wear slacks or black ankle pants, blazers and heels most days. But would love to incorporate gg sneakers into my look without looking too casual.



I usually wear mine all the time on casual Fridays.


----------



## Straight-Laced

New shoes !!


----------



## sinyard

Straight-Laced said:


> New shoes !!
> View attachment 4213253



I’ve been so tempted to order these so many times! Can you post a modeling shot?! PLEASE! Love these.


----------



## Straight-Laced

sinyard said:


> I’ve been so tempted to order these so many times! Can you post a modeling shot?! PLEASE! Love these.


Thanks - I love them too ! They're just perfect  and somehow more comfortable than the other Francys I own/have owned.
Don't want to make promises that I can't keep but I'll definitely try to get some more pics and modelling soon


----------



## Etain

Prettythings82 said:


> Thank you! Thought so. Will not be looking on eBay I think there are too many fakes. Does anyone know if vestiare collective authenticate reliably?


I’ve had good luck at The Real Real (https://www.therealreal.com/) because they have expert authentication services, so you know you are getting the “real” deal! They sell lightly used and new luxury items (“pristine” condition are the NIB versions), and you typically wind-up saving $$$s. I just ordered the embellished 2018 LTD Gooses “pristine” and saved roughly $500 off retail. Will model as soon as they arrive! ❤️


----------



## sinyard

Etain said:


> I’ve had good luck at The Real Real (https://www.therealreal.com/) because they have expert authentication services, so you know you are getting the “real” deal! They sell lightly used and new luxury items (“pristine” condition are the NIB versions), and you typically wind-up saving $$$s. I just ordered the embellished 2018 LTD Gooses “pristine” and saved roughly $500 off retail. Will model as soon as they arrive! [emoji173]️



Just an FYI The Real Real has FAKE Golden Goose sneakers all over their website. They might have authenticators but they are NOT trained to authenticate Golden Goose. The ones you are talking with the jewels on the back I’m pretty sure those are one of fakes I saw on their site. Also, they might say NIB, Pristine or Very Good and they are used. I see you are a new member.... do you maybe work for The Real Real?! Lol


----------



## Etain

LOL... Maybe I SHOULD with all the money I spend there! 
Really? That totally sucks to hear that they don’t authenticate GG properly. That’s the entire point of the company, I thought. :-/ Thanks for the heads-up! ❤️


----------



## sinyard

Etain said:


> LOL... Maybe I SHOULD with all the money I spend there!
> Really? That totally sucks to hear that they don’t authenticate GG properly. That’s the entire point of the company, I thought. :-/ Thanks for the heads-up! [emoji173]️



Hi! Post them on here when you get them, myself or someone else can authenticate them for you if you’d like. I’ve reported to them about 20 pairs that were fake. Some they removed and some they let sell. Sometimes. I wonder if the same consigned sending them in to be consigned. They are also known for selling Fake designer handbags too. I’ve purchased from there too a few times but never a handbag even though I’ve been tempted.


----------



## Etain

That would be wonderful!
I was suddenly feeling really depressed about my purchase, especially since it was between them and Neimans! Will post as soon as they arrive! Thanks so much.


----------



## sinyard

Etain said:


> That would be wonderful!
> I was suddenly feeling really depressed about my purchase, especially since it was between them and Neimans! Will post as soon as they arrive! Thanks so much.



You’re welcome! Don’t worry about it because if they are just return them and tell them they are replicas and you want all shipping fees reimbursed too. Hopefully, you won’t have to though!


----------



## Etain

sinyard said:


> You’re welcome! Don’t worry about it because if they are just return them and tell them they are replicas and you want all shipping fees reimbursed too. Hopefully, you won’t have to though!


Thank you again! After going back and forth about The Shoes I’ve decided to order them from Neimans to compare in-person and will post my findings. I do need your help and advice with sizing! I am a 9.5-10 US. Do you guys think I should get the 40 or 41 in GG based on the fit?


----------



## sinyard

Etain said:


> Thank you again! After going back and forth about The Shoes I’ve decided to order them from Neimans to compare in-person and will post my findings. I do need your help and advice with sizing! I am a 9.5-10 US. Do you guys think I should get the 40 or 41 in GG based on the fit?



Good idea! I’d  say a 41 for sure. I swear they new GG are shorter. 39 use to always fit me but now they are too short, and 40 is perfect and I always an 8.5 or 9 in other brands. Keep up posted!


----------



## kahollan

Hi ladies!! Can anyone authenticate these on here?! What are your thoughts? Thanks


----------



## sinyard

kahollan said:


> View attachment 4218225
> View attachment 4218226
> View attachment 4218227
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi ladies!! Can anyone authenticate these on here?! What are your thoughts? Thanks



These are 100% authentic. Congrats!


----------



## kahollan

sinyard said:


> These are 100% authentic. Congrats!


Thank you sinyard!


----------



## sinyard

Need thoughts! Thinking of ordering these Zebra glitter slides. These are stock photos from a website.  I sold off all my leopard slides so I’m thinking these would be great! I just bought  this pair too, love the colors for Fall.


----------



## chiisaibunny

sinyard said:


> View attachment 4218504
> View attachment 4218505
> 
> 
> Need thoughts! Thinking of ordering these Zebra glitter slides. These are stock photos from a website.  I sold off all my leopard slides so I’m thinking these would be great! I just bought  this pair too, love the colors for Fall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4218511



Oh I love those purple ones, been eyeing those! Haha I thought they were purple, are they purple? I’ve seen a pair I really liked and they were purple. 
I’m not much of a zebra person, prefer leopard or giraffe(I have what I think is considered a giraffe print calf hair Kate spade bag from 15? years ago. ) so I’m no help there! If you like it, that’s all that matters.


----------



## Tiare

Not quite an office environment, but, I would consider my former education position to be business casual. Sure, the gym teachers were ALWAYS in sneakers (haha,) but, most everyone else ran the usual Khakis/Button Down to dresses gamut. Being in the arts department, I would often wear very dark skinny jeans or slim black pants paired with a fitted tank/blazer combo and added some personality with my shoes. I wore my GG sneakers quite a few times and even my *glitter* Slides got lots of appreciation from the staff and students. 



AmeeLVSBags said:


> Anyone wears their gg to work with business attire? I am trying to justify the price. I work in an office with business casual dress code, I generally wear slacks or black ankle pants, blazers and heels most days. But would love to incorporate gg sneakers into my look without looking too casual.


----------



## rakhee81

sinyard said:


> View attachment 4218504
> View attachment 4218505
> 
> 
> Need thoughts! Thinking of ordering these Zebra glitter slides. These are stock photos from a website.  I sold off all my leopard slides so I’m thinking these would be great! I just bought  this pair too, love the colors for Fall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4218511



I Iove these so it’s a yes from me! Do you find the sizing for these is the same as the superstars?


----------



## sinyard

chiisaibunny said:


> Oh I love those purple ones, been eyeing those! Haha I thought they were purple, are they purple? I’ve seen a pair I really liked and they were purple.
> I’m not much of a zebra person, prefer leopard or giraffe(I have what I think is considered a giraffe print calf hair Kate spade bag from 15? years ago. ) so I’m no help there! If you like it, that’s all that matters.



Hi! They are a beautiful Bordeaux color! I think they’ll be perfect for Fall. Now, I can’t deside if I should order the Zebra Slide or a pair of Gucci Jordaans [emoji51]


----------



## sinyard

rakhee81 said:


> I Iove these so it’s a yes from me! Do you find the sizing for these is the same as the superstars?



Hi! I wear a 39 or 40 in the Superstar and lately it’s been a 40, I swear they are shorted this season so my toes are squished in the 39. I always wear a 39 in the Slide.


----------



## rakhee81

sinyard said:


> Hi! I wear a 39 or 40 in the Superstar and lately it’s been a 40, I swear they are shorted this season so my toes are squished in the 39. I always wear a 39 in the Slide.



Thank you! That’s super helpful!


----------



## Etain

Hi! Thank you so much for your size advice. That makes sense, because I am a 41 in Louboutins. The shoes arrived from The Real Real, and I suspect they are not real! Can anyone help authenticate? Please and thank you!


----------



## sinyard

Etain said:


> Hi! Thank you so much for your size advice. That makes sense, because I am a 41 in Louboutins. The shoes arrived from The Real Real, and I suspect they are not real! Can anyone help authenticate? Please and thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4219220
> View attachment 4219221
> View attachment 4219222
> View attachment 4219223
> View attachment 4219224
> View attachment 4219225



They are real, look good.


----------



## Etain

sinyard said:


> They are real, look good.


Thank you so much, Sinyard!  I'll be wary about purchasing from them in the future given your information that they are not experts in GG or some purses. Also, your sizing advice was spot-on: I ordered a 40, which is a US 10, but definitely needed the 41, due to the slenderness of the toe box. 
Can't wait to wear!


----------



## sinyard

Etain said:


> Thank you so much, Sinyard!  I'll be wary about purchasing from them in the future given your information that they are not experts in GG or some purses. Also, your sizing advice was spot-on: I ordered a 40, which is a US 10, but definitely needed the 41, due to the slenderness of the toe box.
> Can't wait to wear!



You’re welcome! I’m so happy yours were indeed authentic! Happy to hear about the sizing too!!! Enjoy!!!


----------



## WillWork4Fashion

sinyard said:


> Hi! They are a beautiful Bordeaux color! I think they’ll be perfect for Fall. Now, I can’t deside if I should order the Zebra Slide or a pair of Gucci Jordaans [emoji51]



Now that’s a tough call! I love my Gucci loafers too, but they have a completely different purpose!


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

I bit the bullet and got the black glitter from Nordstrom two weeks ago when they had the triple points.  I was still on the fence about them, mostly for how much they cost! But eventually convinced myself to keep them. Today was my day off and wore  them today out shopping and I got 4-5 compliments! Even the SA in Loubotin was checking them out! I think I can easily incorporate them into casual office look!

With that, I am joining the club!!

Here is me trying out a purse in Chanel:


----------



## Raffaluv

Etain said:


> Hi! Thank you so much for your size advice. That makes sense, because I am a 41 in Louboutins. The shoes arrived from The Real Real, and I suspect they are not real! Can anyone help authenticate? Please and thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4219220
> View attachment 4219221
> View attachment 4219222
> View attachment 4219223
> View attachment 4219224
> View attachment 4219225



Twinsies!! I have these & they look great/authentic - I also have the lavender crystal pair - have fun w/ them!


----------



## Raffaluv

Yaay!! They look great & you!


----------



## chiisaibunny

sinyard said:


> Hi! They are a beautiful Bordeaux color! I think they’ll be perfect for Fall. Now, I can’t deside if I should order the Zebra Slide or a pair of Gucci Jordaans [emoji51]



They are a beautiful color. You’re right, perfect for fall. I’ve seen a pair of burgundy velvet that I might go for, still kinda hoping for purple though. Haha
Well zebra Slides or Gucci Jordan’s, they’re so different! Hmm, do you already have anything like the Gucci? If no I might go for those.


----------



## chiisaibunny

Raffaluv said:


> Twinsies!! I have these & they look great/authentic - I also have the lavender crystal pair - have fun w/ them!



Triplets! In Vegas this weekend and brought those. Seemed appropriate to have glitter ones in Vegas.


----------



## sinyard

AmeeLVSBags said:


> I bit the bullet and got the black glitter from Nordstrom two weeks ago when they had the triple points.  I was still on the fence about them, mostly for how much they cost! But eventually convinced myself to keep them. Today was my day off and wore  them today out shopping and I got 4-5 compliments! Even the SA in Loubotin was checking them out! I think I can easily incorporate them into casual office look!
> 
> With that, I am joining the club!!
> 
> Here is me trying out a purse in Chanel:
> View attachment 4220697



Love them! They look fabulous on you!!!


----------



## sinyard

chiisaibunny said:


> They are a beautiful color. You’re right, perfect for fall. I’ve seen a pair of burgundy velvet that I might go for, still kinda hoping for purple though. Haha
> Well zebra Slides or Gucci Jordan’s, they’re so different! Hmm, do you already have anything like the Gucci? If no I might go for those.



I don’t know if I’m keeping them, I’m not sure I like the dirty off white looking part. I don’t know! I don’t have any Gucci Shoes other than my Gucci Ace sneakers. I have $300 off to a website and they have both so I don’t know!!! I really want the Gucci Brixton but they didn’t have black in stock. #firstworldproblems silly I know!


----------



## sinyard

Does anyone have these? The Francy with shearling lining? I have $300 of at Matchesfashion and it expires tomorrow so I really need help picking out a pair. Can someone help me decide on a pair!!! Lol


----------



## sinyard

Okay, need some help! These are what I’ve narrowed it down to. Lol!!! 
The last pair I love but they don’t have my size. I’m hoping a 39 comes in before tomorrow night.


----------



## sinyard

Actually, I think I’m going to go with this pair!


----------



## melvel

Aaand I just ordered my first pair from Farfetch.  The basic Superstar style in silver.

I am a size 38.5 in the Gucci Ace sneakers.  US size 9 in most US brand shoes.  Size 40 in Aquazurra and Lanvin, size 9 (wide) in Ferragamo.  I chose the size 40 for Golden Goose because of my wide feet. Crossing my fingers my size choice is correct.


----------



## sinyard

melvel said:


> Aaand I just ordered my first pair from Farfetch.  The basic Superstar style in silver.
> 
> I am a size 38.5 in the Gucci Ace sneakers.  US size 9 in most US brand shoes.  Size 40 in Aquazurra and Lanvin, size 9 (wide) in Ferragamo.  I chose the size 40 for Golden Goose because of my wide feet. Crossing my fingers my size choice is correct.



40 is correct! Can’t wait to see them!


----------



## Raffaluv

chiisaibunny said:


> Triplets! In Vegas this weekend and brought those. Seemed appropriate to have glitter ones in Vegas.



Yaaay!! Triplets!!!! OMG definitely appropriate!! We can party these babies into the holiday season!!


----------



## Raffaluv

sinyard said:


> View attachment 4221414
> 
> 
> Actually, I think I’m going to go with this pair!



Love this color!  Great choice! Let us know how you like them! Lol decisions decisions!


----------



## sinyard

Raffaluv said:


> Love this color!  Great choice! Let us know how you like them! Lol decisions decisions!



I ended up ordering this pair, silver Francy with Shearing. Fingers crossed I love them when they arrive.


----------



## chiisaibunny

sinyard said:


> I ended up ordering this pair, silver Francy with Shearing. Fingers crossed I love them when they arrive.



Please post modeling pics when you get them. I’m curious if they will fit the same size wise and whether the entire shoe is lined or only part of it. Hope they’re keepers!


----------



## chiisaibunny

Raffaluv said:


> Yaaay!! Triplets!!!! OMG definitely appropriate!! We can party these babies into the holiday season!!



We can party in comfort, too! LOL


----------



## sinyard

chiisaibunny said:


> Please post modeling pics when you get them. I’m curious if they will fit the same size wise and whether the entire shoe is lined or only part of it. Hope they’re keepers!



Hi! They are completely lined with a super nice 10”% shearling. They have removable food bed liners that are shearling too. You can put it in on top of the normal insole that’s comes with GG or just don’t use it all. I went with my usual size, one size up will just be too long. I’m not sure if I’m keeping, part of me wants the Slide with the shearling but I can’t stomach the price of $665!


----------



## Etain

Raffaluv said:


> Twinsies!! I have these & they look great/authentic - I also have the lavender crystal pair - have fun w/ them!


I have seen the lavender and they are gorgeous! I love these because they are unique and you’re not going to see them everywhere. I wore them to the office, and one of the guys asked if I bedazzled my shoes, and was quickly met with compliments from both women and men. Definitely fun and eye-catching!


----------



## Raffaluv

Etain said:


> I have seen the lavender and they are gorgeous! I love these because they are unique and you’re not going to see them everywhere. I wore them to the office, and one of the guys asked if I bedazzled my shoes, and was quickly met with compliments from both women and men. Definitely fun and eye-catching!



They’re really unique! I’m happy you love them!! Great you get to enjoy them in the office - it’s the little things!


----------



## Raffaluv

sinyard said:


> I ended up ordering this pair, silver Francy with Shearing. Fingers crossed I love them when they arrive.



Oooh niiiice!  I have a feeling you’re going to love them! The silver is really pretty & a great “neutral” - didn’t realize they were lined, they’re going to feel awesome & so warm w/ or w/ out socks!


----------



## sinyard

Raffaluv said:


> Oooh niiiice!  I have a feeling you’re going to love them! The silver is really pretty & a great “neutral” - didn’t realize they were lined, they’re going to feel awesome & so warm w/ or w/ out socks!



Well, I do love them but I’m not sure if I like them as much as this pair.... 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
. I guess I’ll just have to order them.


----------



## Raffaluv

sinyard said:


> Well, I do love them but I’m not sure if I like them as much as this pair....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4225879
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I guess I’ll just have to order them.



Good idea! Sometimes you really can’t call it until you have a chance to see them “in real life”  I love the color of these, really unique & great for fall / winter!


----------



## sinyard

Raffaluv said:


> Good idea! Sometimes you really can’t call it until you have a chance to see them “in real life”  I love the color of these, really unique & great for fall / winter!



I agree! Which pair do you like best between the two?!


----------



## Raffaluv

sinyard said:


> I agree! Which pair do you like best between the two?!



That’s hard lol ...initially I liked the silver but when I think about your collection & the uniqueness of the brown (remember you loving color/ awesome animal / glitter prints) & the fact I never really see cool brown sneakers the brown wins out for me a bit!  I love the lining & I think you’d really enjoy the brown w/ more “country” kinds of sweaters (ie creamy thick fisherman cardigans/plaid shirts/really anything) - I have a pair of black GG hi tops (can’t think of the style name) & I thought I’d wear them a lot for winter but I don’t - I just reach for black boots but I also have some GG off white/distressed gold hi tops that fit more in the “brown colorway” & I wear them more - sorry for the book!  
I also love how the brown leather looks distressed & not just “one color” — it’s kind of hard to even find a nice “unique” brown boot so I also lean towards the brown - I looove anything shimmery though (silver) but I think you have really pretty pairs that kind of check that box off & I can see you being over them in a bit - the brown goes w/ the lining in a cool winter way & still very “fresh” & the silver is a nice “mix” but you have a lot of fun mixes already!  I love that you actually think before buying lol vs impulse and return what you don’t love!!  You know what I mean!


----------



## chiisaibunny

sinyard said:


> Well, I do love them but I’m not sure if I like them as much as this pair....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4225879
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I guess I’ll just have to order them.



Like these a lot, been looking for something in tan ever since I missed out on a low pair last year. This color is very hard to find for some reason, I always wonder if they think it’s not exciting enough. There’s a low top available now but it has white trim for the lace area so not love. But these look great!


----------



## Prettythings82

Can I ask your opinion ladies- which do you find more flattering, the francy or slides?


----------



## sinyard

Prettythings82 said:


> Can I ask your opinion ladies- which do you find more flattering, the francy or slides?



I love both. The Francy provides a more narrow streamlined look (less bulky). But, I love the Slide equally too. Either way, you can’t go wrong and I sure in no time you’ll have both!


----------



## Etain

sinyard said:


> It’s just a natural part of the leather on the shoe giving, bending and stretching . Mine have very minimal creasing if any. My Gucci Aces have terrible creasing after one wear. I’d never buy a Gucci Ace again.


I ordered these anti-crease shoe inserts from Amazon, and, so far, they seem to be working! https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B07GVD6XXL/ref=ya_aw_od_pi?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Etain

I’m addicted! Not new (from the fall ‘17 line) but new to me, I got the pony hair zebra tongue GG’s in a men’s size 40. The zebra just seems to add a little extra to an otherwise plain shoe. I’m a 41 in Golden Goose, but the men’s size seems wider-cut in the toe box, so I was able to size down and get a shorter shoe. So, anyone with issues with the toe being narrow, maybe try a men’s? 
I have my eye on the irredentist pearl Goldn Gooses now. Anyone own these?


----------



## Raffaluv

Etain said:


> View attachment 4230882
> View attachment 4230883
> View attachment 4230884
> View attachment 4230885
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m addicted! Not new (from the fall ‘17 line) but new to me, I got the pony hair zebra tongue GG’s in a men’s size 40. The zebra just seems to add a little extra to an otherwise plain shoe. I’m a 41 in Golden Goose, but the men’s size seems wider-cut in the toe box, so I was able to size down and get a shorter shoe. So, anyone with issues with the toe being narrow, maybe try a men’s?
> I have my eye on the irredentist pearl Goldn Gooses now. Anyone own these?



Love the zebra!! Too cute! The iridescent pearls are pretty!!


----------



## liz_likes_to_shop

Love all the GG pics in this thread. My daughter just got these—purchased off of Poshmark or Real Real. Have no clue about authenticity but google directed me here. Hoping you ladies can help! Here are pictures. Thank you for your help!


----------



## Etain

liz_likes_to_shop said:


> Love all the GG pics in this thread. My daughter just got these—purchased off of Poshmark or Real Real. Have no clue about authenticity but google directed me here. Hoping you ladies can help! Here are pictures. Thank you for your help!


Ooo, that’s a tricky one, because I have not seen these before. Can you remove the insole and photograph them and the bottom inside of the shoe sans insole? There should be some numbers there that may help the community discern!


----------



## liz_likes_to_shop

@Etain Yes. I have those and also some stock pics from Barney’s. The stock pics show no distressing on the shoe. The heat stamp on the side is what I’m mainly looking at. The picture with the distressing is what we received.  Upon comparison, my gut says they are fake.


----------



## sinyard

liz_likes_to_shop said:


> Love all the GG pics in this thread. My daughter just got these—purchased off of Poshmark or Real Real. Have no clue about authenticity but google directed me here. Hoping you ladies can help! Here are pictures. Thank you for your help!



These are 100% authentic. New ones now have the Made In Italy at the side on the insole. Also, these are a private edition for Barney’s.


----------



## liz_likes_to_shop

sinyard said:


> These are 100% authentic. New ones now have the Made In Italy at the side on the insole. Also, these are a private edition for Barney’s.


Omgosh!  Shocked and excited!  She got them for a steal!!  Thank you guys so much!!


----------



## chiisaibunny

Etain said:


> I ordered these anti-crease shoe inserts from Amazon, and, so far, they seem to be working! https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B07GVD6XXL/ref=ya_aw_od_pi?ie=UTF8&psc=1



Ok I’m gonna ask a silly/stupid question. Maybe this is rhetorical and I already know the answer, but want to hear how other people view this. Is it that you, generic you, want to keep them looking new=unworn for as long as possible? I’ve seen on other threads that people don’t like their dress shoes to crease and some even try to say they’re defective. But they’re leather and patent shoes so the creasing is inevitable.
These are sneakers, meant to be worn and loved so wear is inevitable. GG intentionally distresses the shoes (and boots) so they have a particular design aesthetic, it seems, that embraces the slightly broken in look. I guess I don’t mind creases and the distressed sole. I don’t like bright white soles so the distressing is perfect for me. I recently got a pair of black leather with black laces and glitter on the back. These are the most comfortable pair of GG to date and I’m surprised because the leather ones I’ve tried in the past have been less comfy than my suede or canvas shoes. And they already have creases, had them almost when new and they had not been tried on previously. Help me understand.


----------



## Etain

chiisaibunny said:


> Ok I’m gonna ask a silly/stupid question. Maybe this is rhetorical and I already know the answer, but want to hear how other people view this. Is it that you, generic you, want to keep them looking new=unworn for as long as possible? I’ve seen on other threads that people don’t like their dress shoes to crease and some even try to say they’re defective. But they’re leather and patent shoes so the creasing is inevitable.
> These are sneakers, meant to be worn and loved so wear is inevitable. GG intentionally distresses the shoes (and boots) so they have a particular design aesthetic, it seems, that embraces the slightly broken in look. I guess I don’t mind creases and the distressed sole. I don’t like bright white soles so the distressing is perfect for me. I recently got a pair of black leather with black laces and glitter on the back. These are the most comfortable pair of GG to date and I’m surprised because the leather ones I’ve tried in the past have been less comfy than my suede or canvas shoes. And they already have creases, had them almost when new and they had not been tried on previously. Help me understand.


Yes! Great question! For me personally, we didn’t have a lot growing-up, but as a family, we splurged on good quality footwear. Why? Because, instead of buying a few pairs throughout the year, a good pair of shoes would last at least a couple of years, if not more. I used to Armor All and rubbing alcohol on mine to make them look new again, so I wouldn’t feel as bad when I didn’t have new ones to wear to school. It’s a habit that has stuck, and now, when I go to resell them, it actually holds value to have shoes in good condition. I like things to look new, because, for me, it reminds me that I am now at a place in life where I can afford new things. I even got a pair of used GGDB and immediately spruced them up using white polish (not on the distressed parts) and a toothbrush, and, after that, they immediately felt like “mine.” What can I say? I like the feeling of new.


----------



## chiisaibunny

Etain said:


> Yes! Great question! For me personally, we didn’t have a lot growing-up, but as a family, we splurged on good quality footwear. Why? Because, instead of buying a few pairs throughout the year, a good pair of shoes would last at least a couple of years, if not more. I used to Armor All and rubbing alcohol on mine to make them look new again, so I wouldn’t feel as bad when I didn’t have new ones to wear to school. It’s a habit that has stuck, and now, when I go to resell them, it actually holds value to have shoes in good condition. I like things to look new, because, for me, it reminds me that I am now at a place in life where I can afford new things. I even got a pair of used GGDB and immediately spruced them up using white polish (not on the distressed parts) and a toothbrush, and, after that, they immediately felt like “mine.” What can I say? I like the feeling of new.



Thank you for your reply. It makes total sense. I have a shoe, let’s call it a thing (I’ll stay away from words like obsession, I’d have hundreds of pairs if I never got rid of any), and my hubby thinks it’s from growing up in a very rural area with no clothing or shoe stores until I was about junior high. Like you, we got one pair a year. My mom sewed a lot of our clothes, even some in high school, and at that point there were a few small stores. I don’t mind my shoes getting worn but in general I take very good care of them, polish, etc. But I’ve never really done that with sneakers. At these prices though, I can see the extra care would make a difference and make you smile when you put them on. Thanks for the insight.


----------



## chiisaibunny

I have a question about purchasing from Farfetch. If the item says import duties included but the checkout process says you may have to pay import duties, which is correct? Thanks.


----------



## Monique1004

chiisaibunny said:


> I have a question about purchasing from Farfetch. If the item says import duties included but the checkout process says you may have to pay import duties, which is correct? Thanks.



I'm from US & I never paid extra import tax buying from farfetch. It was always included in the price. You can see the break down of the price in the receipt that comes with the item.


----------



## chiisaibunny

Monique1004 said:


> I'm from US & I never paid extra import tax buying from farfetch. It was always included in the price. You can see the break down of the price in the receipt that comes with the item.



Great, thanks!


----------



## scivolare

Hello! Curious about sizing. I'm generally a true 37 in shoes (can be a 6.5-7 depending), but I seem to read mixed things about Golden Goose. The only frame of reference I have for recent shoes is the Chloe Susanna boots. I bought black ones in 37 and they're hella comfy. I got 36.5 in the silver glitter (which supposedly run larger) and they are definitely narrow, but will hopefully stretch out. I don't know if I need to size up to a 38 in the GG Superstar Sneakers?

Thanks!


----------



## sinyard

scivolare said:


> Hello! Curious about sizing. I'm generally a true 37 in shoes (can be a 6.5-7 depending), but I seem to read mixed things about Golden Goose. The only frame of reference I have for recent shoes is the Chloe Susanna boots. I bought black ones in 37 and they're hella comfy. I got 36.5 in the silver glitter (which supposedly run larger) and they are definitely narrow, but will hopefully stretch out. I don't know if I need to size up to a 38 in the GG Superstar Sneakers?
> 
> Thanks!



I’d keep the 37 and loosen the laces. As long as your toes are squished at the end, keep the 37.


----------



## scivolare

sinyard said:


> I’d keep the 37 and loosen the laces. As long as your toes are squished at the end, keep the 37.


Hi, sorry! My post may have been confusing. I was referring to the chloe susannas for reference. I haven't ordered the GG sneakers, but I'm not sure if I should order a 37 or a 38. In my experience, with non-designer sneakers, I tend to size up.


----------



## rakhee81

scivolare said:


> Hello! Curious about sizing. I'm generally a true 37 in shoes (can be a 6.5-7 depending), but I seem to read mixed things about Golden Goose. The only frame of reference I have for recent shoes is the Chloe Susanna boots. I bought black ones in 37 and they're hella comfy. I got 36.5 in the silver glitter (which supposedly run larger) and they are definitely narrow, but will hopefully stretch out. I don't know if I need to size up to a 38 in the GG Superstar Sneakers?
> 
> Thanks!



Don’t know if this will help but I’m usually a true 37.5 in most shoes, got the Chloe Susanna’s in a 37 and also wear GG superstars in a 37 [emoji4]


----------



## scivolare

rakhee81 said:


> Don’t know if this will help but I’m usually a true 37.5 in most shoes, got the Chloe Susanna’s in a 37 and also wear GG superstars in a 37 [emoji4]


That does help! Thank you!


----------



## scivolare

Have any of you tried Philippe Model sneakers? A local boutique carries them, so I tried them on and they were really nice. I love that they are lined in leather and feel extremely high quality. I haven't seen any Golden Goose locally, but I'm wondering if anyone who may have / tried both might have any insight?


----------



## sinyard

scivolare said:


> Have any of you tried Philippe Model sneakers? A local boutique carries them, so I tried them on and they were really nice. I love that they are lined in leather and feel extremely high quality. I haven't seen any Golden Goose locally, but I'm wondering if anyone who may have / tried both might have any insight?



I have. They aren’t as nice or comfortable IMO but that could be a personal preference. I have to have the GG  insoles , nothing compares for me.


----------



## Etain

My newest addition/addiction: GGDB pearl necklace kicks with gorgeous iridescent tongue. Got my eye on a pair of Mays next, and then I am *thankfully* done! Fit advice for the Mays? Similar to Superstars?


----------



## chiisaibunny

Etain said:


> View attachment 4237889
> View attachment 4237890
> View attachment 4237892
> 
> My newest addition/addiction: GGDB pearl necklace kicks with gorgeous iridescent tongue. Got my eye on a pair of Mays next, and then I am *thankfully* done! Fit advice for the Mays? Similar to Superstars?



Congrats on your new kicks, very pretty. 
My experience with mays is they run shorter and do not have the wedge insole. I wear 36 in ss but needed 37 in May’s. Mays are a no go because of the fit issues for me and the non wedge insole. I also thought they ran wider, but it depends on the pair because some of my superstars are narrower/wider than others. My current fav ss pair is the narrowest fitting pair I have.


----------



## Raffaluv

Etain said:


> View attachment 4237889
> View attachment 4237890
> View attachment 4237892
> 
> My newest addition/addiction: GGDB pearl necklace kicks with gorgeous iridescent tongue. Got my eye on a pair of Mays next, and then I am *thankfully* done! Fit advice for the Mays? Similar to Superstars?




Oooh! Love these!!  Soooo unique!! The iridescent tongue is so cool & the pearls are fuuun! ❤️❤️ Enjoy them!    The grey laces are perfect w/ them too - like works of art! 
Getting a little chilly on the east coast & after clunking around for a few minutes in some Valentino camo stud hi tops I changed into comfy gg mid stars - didn’t realize they have a reddish tone in the front sole - Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## rng422

Can anyone speak to Slide Sizing this season and last-ish? I am a true 6.5 (occasionally go up to 37 in louboutin, gucci mules) and have 37 in my superstars and midstars. I ordered slides (the white distressed with taupe suede tongue) from shopbop. They 37 feels big, but the 36 almost too small. Wondered if anyone can speak to their experience? Apologies if this has been re-visited time and time again. TIA!


----------



## melvel

Gosh, I want these but still so expensive:  https://www.ssense.com/en-cn/women/...sive-black-glitter-superstar-sneakers/2918628


----------



## melvel

AllisonFay said:


> View attachment 4188616
> 
> Yeah! Decided to purchase these after all! My husband did not want me to purchase these since he’s not a fan of distressed sneakers, but I told him he doesn’t understand women’s fashion[emoji23] These shoes are so fantastic to wear with any black/white or grey color scheme, they completely transform outfits! My husband is now a convert! So happy I own them now. I LITERALLY LOVE these shoes!!



OMG I need these in my life! Where did you find it?


----------



## Ella Zhang

very nice


----------



## sinyard

melvel said:


> OMG I need these in my life! Where did you find it?



Those are private edition for Neiman Marcus only I believe....


----------



## Etain

chiisaibunny said:


> Congrats on your new kicks, very pretty.
> My experience with mays is they run shorter and do not have the wedge insole. I wear 36 in ss but needed 37 in May’s. Mays are a no go because of the fit issues for me and the non wedge insole. I also thought they ran wider, but it depends on the pair because some of my superstars are narrower/wider than others. My current fav ss pair is the narrowest fitting pair I have.


Aww, because those are the exact things I love about the Superstars! Sounds like I'm in for a disappointment. Thanks so much for weighing-in! ❤️


----------



## Etain

Raffaluv said:


> Oooh! Love these!!  Soooo unique!! The iridescent tongue is so cool & the pearls are fuuun! ❤️❤️ Enjoy them!    The grey laces are perfect w/ them too - like works of art!
> Getting a little chilly on the east coast & after clunking around for a few minutes in some Valentino camo stud hi tops I changed into comfy gg mid stars - didn’t realize they have a reddish tone in the front sole - Thanks for letting me share!


Super-cute! Love the wingtip detailing. Thanks so much for sharing your gorgeous new shoes with us!


----------



## poolkitty

Hello, newbie here to ask the experts a big favor! Thoughts on the authenticity of these? The only google images I can find that look like this shoe are on suspicious European sites.

https://poshmark.com/listing/Authentic-Golden-Goose-Sneakers-cheetah-5bcb3ce6fe51511c2ec2943a

same shoes different listing: (sorry can't get the eBay one to link properly!) 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Golden-Goo...h=item41f222d489:g:pLYAAOSwE9Bb168-:rk:8:pf:0

Thanks so much for any opinions!


----------



## sinyard

poolkitty said:


> Hello, newbie here to ask the experts a big favor! Thoughts on the authenticity of these? The only google images I can find that look like this shoe are on suspicious European sites.
> 
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Authentic-Golden-Goose-Sneakers-cheetah-5bcb3ce6fe51511c2ec2943a
> 
> same shoes different listing: (sorry can't get the eBay one to link properly!)
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Golden-Goo...h=item41f222d489:g:pLYAAOSwE9Bb168-:rk:8:pf:0
> 
> Thanks so much for any opinions!



Need to see a shot of the insoles removed to confirm


----------



## KensingtonUK

Anyone purchased in France or the UK? Are they cheaper? Going to both countries in a few weeks so might check them out!


----------



## sinyard

poolkitty said:


> Hello, newbie here to ask the experts a big favor! Thoughts on the authenticity of these? The only google images I can find that look like this shoe are on suspicious European sites.
> 
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Authentic-Golden-Goose-Sneakers-cheetah-5bcb3ce6fe51511c2ec2943a
> 
> same shoes different listing: (sorry can't get the eBay one to link properly!)
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Golden-Goo...h=item41f222d489:g:pLYAAOSwE9Bb168-:rk:8:pf:0
> 
> Thanks so much for any opinions!



Hi. I responded last night but for some reason it’s didn’t post. I’d need to see the insoles removed to confirm if they are authentic or not. This exact one has been faked a lot so I’d need to see the insoles.


----------



## poolkitty

Thanks sinyard. I politely requested pics so we will see!


----------



## Janloveschan

Hi everyone, I'm thinking of getting my first pair of GGDB superstars, but I am not sure what size to pick! I'm usually a 6.5 US. Do they run big or small? thanks


----------



## sinyard

Janloveschan said:


> Hi everyone, I'm thinking of getting my first pair of GGDB superstars, but I am not sure what size to pick! I'm usually a 6.5 US. Do they run big or small? thanks



They run short so you’ll want to size up if you’re a half size.


----------



## chessmont

Here are a couple pics of my favorite pair


----------



## scivolare

Hey everyone - opinions definitely needed!
After staring at this pair of Superstars for the better part of a year, AND posting here about size, I finally pulled the trigger on a pair of 38s and 37s. I'm usually a true 37 in everything, and to my surprise the 37s are big. I'm hoping they're fine with socks but I'm not 100% sure, I'm also...not completely sure how they look lol. I tried them on last night after work (just threw on jeans instead of my work pants). Any thoughts?


----------



## KensingtonUK

scivolare said:


> Hey everyone - opinions definitely needed!
> After staring at this pair of Superstars for the better part of a year, AND posting here about size, I finally pulled the trigger on a pair of 38s and 37s. I'm usually a true 37 in everything, and to my surprise the 37s are big. I'm hoping they're fine with socks but I'm not 100% sure, I'm also...not completely sure how they look lol. I tried them on last night after work (just threw on jeans instead of my work pants). Any thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 4245867
> View attachment 4245868
> View attachment 4245869
> View attachment 4245870



I think they are really cute. I am interested in getting the same pair. Where did you buy yours


----------



## scivolare

KensingtonUK said:


> I think they are really cute. I am interested in getting the same pair. Where did you buy yours


Thanks! ssense! They are $395, free shipping and no tax there. Shopbop appears to have a very similar pair for $495 with a silver tongue and some multicolor glitter thrown in. They are ridiculously comfy, I'll say that. I'm afraid to size down though lol


----------



## Kathrynkay0932

Hi there! 

I was wondering if I could get some help authenticating these? Thanks!


----------



## sinyard

Kathrynkay0932 said:


> View attachment 4247031
> View attachment 4247030
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there!
> 
> I was wondering if I could get some help authenticating these? Thanks!



Where are the insoles?


----------



## missyb

Not sure which to get. This will be my first pair of high tops my other 2 are the low. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
. Any thoughts?


----------



## KensingtonUK

missyb said:


> Not sure which to get. This will be my first pair of high tops my other 2 are the low.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4247932
> View attachment 4247933
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Any thoughts?



It depends on when you plan to wear.  The first I like better but I would only wear with pants/jeans. The second pair look better with shorts and pants since they aren’t as tall.


----------



## sinyard

missyb said:


> Not sure which to get. This will be my first pair of high tops my other 2 are the low.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4247932
> View attachment 4247933
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Any thoughts?



First pair 10000000%!


----------



## chiisaibunny

missyb said:


> Not sure which to get. This will be my first pair of high tops my other 2 are the low.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4247932
> View attachment 4247933
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Any thoughts?



First pair. Something to consider, if you wear dark or light colors more. Does that matter to you at all? I wear darker colored bottoms so I’d go with the first pair but if you wear a lot of light colors I can see the second pair.


----------



## scivolare

Hi, I've found an older pair of slides I'm interested in. I just got the superstars in 37, and have found those to be a bit big. Do slides run smaller than the superstars?

Thanks!


----------



## sinyard

Has anyone tried the men’s versions of the Slides? I’m wondering if they fit the same. They are the exact same version for men and women.


----------



## Sterntalerli

Janloveschan said:


> Hi everyone, I'm thinking of getting my first pair of GGDB superstars, but I am not sure what size to pick! I'm usually a 6.5 US. Do they run big or small? thanks


I think they run big. I’m normally a EU 39/39,5 and my 39 GGDBs are a tad too big.


----------



## Sterntalerli

scivolare said:


> Hey everyone - opinions definitely needed!
> After staring at this pair of Superstars for the better part of a year, AND posting here about size, I finally pulled the trigger on a pair of 38s and 37s. I'm usually a true 37 in everything, and to my surprise the 37s are big. I'm hoping they're fine with socks but I'm not 100% sure, I'm also...not completely sure how they look lol. I tried them on last night after work (just threw on jeans instead of my work pants). Any thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 4245867
> View attachment 4245868
> View attachment 4245869
> View attachment 4245870


Love them. Did you keep them?


----------



## scivolare

Sterntalerli said:


> Love them. Did you keep them?


Thank you! I did but I haven't worn them yet as it has been raining quite a bit .


----------



## maianh_96

Hi there! Can someone please help me authenticate these black glitter superstars? Also, I am a true size 7. Should a size 37 be okay? Thank you


----------



## tasha00

Hello everyone, I need a little help. A friend of a friend is selling these superstars and I don't know if they are real or not... I really could use your help, please


----------



## moneybelle

Hello!  Newbie posting here.  May I please get help authenticating my flea market find?  Can it be the real deal?! Thanks, I really appreciate any info.  
Item Name:  GGDB Mid Star Leather Sneakers
Photos: uploaded here


----------



## KensingtonUK

May vs midstar sizing. If I wear a 40 in midstar would I also wear a 40 in the mays?


----------



## KensingtonUK

Just bought these!  I was planning on buying a glitter pair when I’m in Europe later this week/next week since they typically are cheaper there than the US but then stumbled across this sale and figured it was too good to pass up especially with the free shipping both ways.


----------



## sinyard

moneybelle said:


> Hello!  Newbie posting here.  May I please get help authenticating my flea market find?  Can it be the real deal?! Thanks, I really appreciate any info.
> Item Name:  GGDB Mid Star Leather Sneakers
> Photos: uploaded here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4257102
> View attachment 4257103
> View attachment 4257104
> View attachment 4257105
> View attachment 4257106
> View attachment 4257107
> View attachment 4257108
> View attachment 4257109
> View attachment 4257111



Nice find, these are authentic!


----------



## sinyard

tasha00 said:


> Hello everyone, I need a little help. A friend of a friend is selling these superstars and I don't know if they are real or not... I really could use your help, please
> View attachment 4257014
> View attachment 4257015
> View attachment 4257018
> View attachment 4257019
> View attachment 4257020
> View attachment 4257021



These are FAKE


----------



## sinyard

maianh_96 said:


> Hi there! Can someone please help me authenticate these black glitter superstars? Also, I am a true size 7. Should a size 37 be okay? Thank you
> 
> View attachment 4256547
> View attachment 4256548
> View attachment 4256549
> View attachment 4256550
> View attachment 4256551
> View attachment 4256552



These I’d need to see the insoles where the size is to confirm, but so far  they look authentic.


----------



## maianh_96

sinyard said:


> These I’d need to see the insoles where the size is to confirm, but so far  they look authentic.


Thank you so much, I'll work on getting a shot of the insoles!


----------



## moneybelle

sinyard said:


> Nice find, these are authentic!


Thank you Sinyard!!!!!!!!  I'm doing my happy dance now.


----------



## tasha00

sinyard said:


> These are FAKE


thank you so much, ughhh, I can never tell which ones are fake...
thank you again for your help


----------



## maianh_96

Someone just snatched the pair of superstars I was trying to buy  I’m now looking at a pair of slides. I heard these run big? If I buy my true size do you think I could get away with wearing thick socks and lacing the laces up tighter like some people have mentioned on this thread?


----------



## sinyard

maianh_96 said:


> Someone just snatched the pair of superstars I was trying to buy  I’m now looking at a pair of slides. I heard these run big? If I buy my true size do you think I could get away with wearing thick socks and lacing the laces up tighter like some people have mentioned on this thread?



I always get my slides in the same size as my superstar and they are perfect. You can tighten up the laces if too loose. Worst feeling is having them be too short and heel or toes rub.


----------



## maianh_96

sinyard said:


> I always get my slides in the same size as my superstar and they are perfect. You can tighten up the laces if too loose. Worst feeling is having them be too short and heel or toes rub.


Thanks for the quick reply and advice! Hopefully I’ll have something to share here soon


----------



## Zisjen

Hi! And Happy Thanksgiving!  I am somewhat new to this forum.  Like most people, I’ve been coveting a pair of GGDB sneakers for ages and am kinda getting ready to pull the trigger.  I came upon an allegedly authentic outlet based in Italy. They claim the shoes come out of the factory.  But I can claim I’m Jennifer Aniston- it doesn’t make it true!  The website is goldengooseit.com.  And it seems too good to be true.  Has anyone had any experience with them?  I can’t find much online and REALLY don’t want to get scammed.  I’d rather know they’re fakes (and not purchase) than get scammed.


----------



## sinyard

Zisjen said:


> Hi! And Happy Thanksgiving!  I am somewhat new to this forum.  Like most people, I’ve been coveting a pair of GGDB sneakers for ages and am kinda getting ready to pull the trigger.  I came upon an allegedly authentic outlet based in Italy. They claim the shoes come out of the factory.  But I can claim I’m Jennifer Aniston- it doesn’t make it true!  The website is goldengooseit.com.  And it seems too good to be true.  Has anyone had any experience with them?  I can’t find much online and REALLY don’t want to get scammed.  I’d rather know they’re fakes (and not purchase) than get scammed.



Its fake. The only authentic website with the name golden goose in it is the actual www.Goldengoosedeluxebrand.com website. Just remember, if it’s too good to be true, then it is! Go to ShopBop you can get any pair 20% off right now.


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

sinyard said:


> Its fake. The only authentic website with the name golden goose in it is the actual www.Goldengoosedeluxebrand.com website. Just remember, if it’s too good to be true, then it is! Go to ShopBop you can get any pair 20% off right now.


Check saks off fifth website too. I see them on there 20-30% off as well.


----------



## Zisjen

AmeeLVSBags said:


> Check saks off fifth website too. I see them on there 20-30% off as well.





Zisjen said:


> Hi! And Happy Thanksgiving!  I am somewhat new to this forum.  Like most people, I’ve been coveting a pair of GGDB sneakers for ages and am kinda getting ready to pull the trigger.  I came upon an allegedly authentic outlet based in Italy. They claim the shoes come out of the factory.  But I can claim I’m Jennifer Aniston- it doesn’t make it true!  The website is goldengooseit.com.  And it seems too good to be true.  Has anyone had any experience with them?  I can’t find much online and REALLY don’t want to get scammed.  I’d rather know they’re fakes (and not purchase) than get scammed.





sinyard said:


> Its fake. The only authentic website with the name golden goose in it is the actual www.Goldengoosedeluxebrand.com website. Just remember, if it’s too good to be true, then it is! Go to ShopBop you can get any pair 20% off right now.



Thank you!  I had a feeling...I was doing my due diligence because I’d rather have nothing than fakes.


----------



## charmsie

Picked up my first pair from the Barneys sale!  These are Superstars with a teal heel.  Pretty basic but I really like them, especially the raised sole.


----------



## KensingtonUK

AmeeLVSBags said:


> Check saks off fifth website too. I see them on there 20-30% off as well.



Just checked and didn’t see any on sale at Saks. Am I missing something?


----------



## Monique1004

KensingtonUK said:


> Just checked and didn’t see any on sale at Saks. Am I missing something?



I think OP meant off5th site. Here's a link to make it easy for you. 

https://m.saksoff5th.com/eSearch.js...bmHidden=PA&PA=TRUE&SearchString=Golden+goose


----------



## missD

Hi all,
I’m eyeing this model specifically and am:

7.5 in most US brands
38 or 38.5 in Chanel
38 or 38.5 in CL

Would size 38 in these Slides work, you think? Please help. Thank you in advance.


----------



## daevy

missD said:


> View attachment 4260921
> 
> Hi all,
> I’m eyeing this model specifically and am:
> 
> 7.5 in most US brands
> 38 or 38.5 in Chanel
> 38 or 38.5 in CL
> 
> Would size 38 in these Slides work, you think? Please help. Thank you in advance.



I can’t guarantee anything, but I’m a 6,5-7 and I have 37s in Slides and SS. Some (maybe most?) people feel the Slides run a bit larger (wider), but I tried going a size down and I’d say they run tts at least for me.


----------



## daevy

Have any of you guys ever sold a pair of GGs? If so, what platform?
I’m thinking of letting go of one of mine...


----------



## scivolare

So, these are apparently habit forming. I'd been tryng to track down a pair of the iridescent slides, and found some pre-owned ones in my size and jumped on them. I'm not wondering if I made a mistake, and should have gone for these (new) instead. Any thoughts? Advice? I don't normally love the idea of pre-owned shoes, but I know the slides are at least 2, if not 3 years old.


----------



## daevy

scivolare said:


> So, these are apparently habit forming. I'd been tryng to track down a pair of the iridescent slides, and found some pre-owned ones in my size and jumped on them. I'm not wondering if I made a mistake, and should have gone for these (new) instead. Any thoughts? Advice? I don't normally love the idea of pre-owned shoes, but I know the slides are at least 2, if not 3 years old.
> 
> View attachment 4263770
> 
> View attachment 4263771
> 
> View attachment 4263772
> 
> 
> View attachment 4263773



I actually have been more and more into buying second-hand these days. Trying to be more sustainable and doing more conscious shopping and all. 
Well, I think you have to consider which style is more your vibe. I'd rather get slides over Mays any day... But that's just me. 
Nothing wrong with buying pre-owned clothes/shoes in my opinion, but it's something you have to be okay with...
Tl;dr - I like the slides better! But you do you


----------



## scivolare

daevy said:


> I actually have been more and more into buying second-hand these days. Trying to be more sustainable and doing more conscious shopping and all.
> Well, I think you have to consider which style is more your vibe. I'd rather get slides over Mays any day... But that's just me.
> Nothing wrong with buying pre-owned clothes/shoes in my opinion, but it's something you have to be okay with...
> Tl;dr - I like the slides better! But you do you


Thanks! Pulling the pictures again, I do think they may be a better choice. I'm fine with pre-owned for certain things, but shoes are a usual pass from me, unless wear is really light. Certain shoes just get super uncomfortable after lots of wear, plus sweat/germ-a-phobe concerns :x.


----------



## scivolare

daevy said:


> I actually have been more and more into buying second-hand these days. Trying to be more sustainable and doing more conscious shopping and all.
> Well, I think you have to consider which style is more your vibe. I'd rather get slides over Mays any day... But that's just me.
> Nothing wrong with buying pre-owned clothes/shoes in my opinion, but it's something you have to be okay with...
> Tl;dr - I like the slides better! But you do you


Follow up! Any advice re: sanitizing pre-owned shoes for my germ-a-phobe side? Also curious about styling ideas. I don't normally go for the slide style. These look kind of loud too


----------



## sinyard

scivolare said:


> Follow up! Any advice re: sanitizing pre-owned shoes for my germ-a-phobe side? Also curious about styling ideas. I don't normally go for the slide style. These look kind of loud too



Clorox wipe the insoles and use Lysol to spray the entire  inside of the shoes. Clorox the soles too. I’ve only ever bought pre owned that looked to be brand new. I’m a bit of a germ freak. The sneakers you are getting, to be honest I think there a lot of better options out there and you can get a brand new pair at a great deal too.


----------



## scivolare

sinyard said:


> Clorox wipe the insoles and use Lysol to spray the entire  inside of the shoes. Clorox the soles too. I’ve only ever bought pre owned that looked to be brand new. I’m a bit of a germ freak. The sneakers you are getting, to be honest I think there a lot of better options out there and you can get a brand new pair at a great deal too.


Thank you sinyard! I hadn't seen any new pairs of the slides and have been looking for several weeks :/. Have you seen any?


----------



## sinyard

scivolare said:


> Thank you sinyard! I hadn't seen any new pairs of the slides and have been looking for several weeks :/. Have you seen any?



Yes! There are tons out there! If this is your first pair, post them on here to be authenticated. There a lot of fakes out there. You can get a new pair for $350 right  now due to all of the sales.


----------



## Monique1004

Just got 2 more pairs in the BF madness. I can’t believe that I already received the 1st pair from Nordstrom. I think they send it overnight. I love the pretty raspberry color picking out. I was surprised this 36 wasn’t as big as my other pairs. I wonder it’s because the pair’s Nordstrom exclusive. It actually worked out better for me.


----------



## scivolare

sinyard said:


> Yes! There are tons out there! If this is your first pair, post them on here to be authenticated. There a lot of fakes out there. You can get a new pair for $350 right  now due to all of the sales.


Oh, sorry Sinyard - I thought you meant there are new ones available of the iridescent one I posted. I haven't seen any new ones of that (if you have, please let me know). I will post for authentication!


----------



## daevy

scivolare said:


> Oh, sorry Sinyard - I thought you meant there are new ones available of the iridescent one I posted. I haven't seen any new ones of that (if you have, please let me know). I will post for authentication!
> 
> View attachment 4264594



I think you make good points, and I can totally appreciate why people wouldn't be that keen on buying second-hand products. I think it comes down to where you're buying from, and how honest/detailed the description is.
For instance, I'd only sell something I probably bought on a whim and then decided I wouldn't get that much use of after all - so, only gently used. But I don't know if that's the case with the ones you're eyeing!

One thing with GG is that they always have something new coming out, including re-releases. 
Are you dead set on the iridescent ones? Can you wait a bit? Will that be your first pair? Are you gonna get enough use out of them?
All of these are questions worth considering.

As for styling slides, I use them with all sorts of outfits. Leggings, jeans, dresses. It's not that different from a low top when it comes to styling!


----------



## scivolare

daevy said:


> I think you make good points, and I can totally appreciate why people wouldn't be that keen on buying second-hand products. I think it comes down to where you're buying from, and how honest/detailed the description is.
> For instance, I'd only sell something I probably bought on a whim and then decided I wouldn't get that much use of after all - so, only gently used. But I don't know if that's the case with the ones you're eyeing!
> 
> One thing with GG is that they always have something new coming out, including re-releases.
> Are you dead set on the iridescent ones? Can you wait a bit? Will that be your first pair? Are you gonna get enough use out of them?
> All of these are questions worth considering.
> 
> As for styling slides, I use them with all sorts of outfits. Leggings, jeans, dresses. It's not that different from a low top when it comes to styling!



All good points! I do love iridescent. Ideally I’d want new shoes, but I’m a fan of those. If I could find a new pair of those that would be ideal. But so far no luck! 

In the meantime, accidental pair of silver glitter superstars with my iridescent sequin skirt


----------



## Monique1004

My 2nd pair from BlacknFriday shopping has finally arrived.


----------



## chiisaibunny

Monique1004 said:


> Just got 2 more pairs in the BF madness. I can’t believe that I already received the 1st pair from Nordstrom. I think they send it overnight. I love the pretty raspberry color picking out. I was surprised this 36 wasn’t as big as my other pairs. I wonder it’s because the pair’s Nordstrom exclusive. It actually worked out better for me.
> View attachment 4264308
> View attachment 4264309



I wear 36 too and all 12 pairs I have, all superstars, fit differently whether it’s width or length. So I expect some variance now.


----------



## lcstyle

Hi there! I purchased SS in March in 39 and 40. Initially I thought the 39 was the right fit, but because I have a wider foot I definitely couldn’t tie them and Could only wear a very thin sock. I exchanged for the 40 which were really comfortable but I’ve noticed that over time they’ve really stretched out- so much so that I have a lot of room in the heel if I put my toes to the front of the shoe. I question if I should have just kept the 39 and given it time to stretch? I just purchased 2 pair of Francy sneakers and I’m torn whether to keep 39 or 40. I’m a 9 in most shoes, including P448.  A 9.5 in Nike. A 10 in the Nike Hurache. Should I keep 39 because it will stretch? Or stick with the 40? The 39 feels snug (width) but good length, the 40 feels less snug (width) still narrow but longer. I want to be able to throw any sock on and wear the sneaker though. Aaahhh! Lol I didn’t give this much thought to having my kids! (Kidding)


----------



## sinyard

lcstyle said:


> Hi there! I purchased SS in March in 39 and 40. Initially I thought the 39 was the right fit, but because I have a wider foot I definitely couldn’t tie them and Could only wear a very thin sock. I exchanged for the 40 which were really comfortable but I’ve noticed that over time they’ve really stretched out- so much so that I have a lot of room in the heel if I put my toes to the front of the shoe. I question if I should have just kept the 39 and given it time to stretch? I just purchased 2 pair of Francy sneakers and I’m torn whether to keep 39 or 40. I’m a 9 in most shoes, including P448.  A 9.5 in Nike. A 10 in the Nike Hurache. Should I keep 39 because it will stretch? Or stick with the 40? The 39 feels snug (width) but good length, the 40 feels less snug (width) still narrow but longer. I want to be able to throw any sock on and wear the sneaker though. Aaahhh! Lol I didn’t give this much thought to having my kids! (Kidding)



I had this same exact dilemma and with the same exact sizes! I stared with a 39, tried a 40 and thought they worked too. Now, I own both I actually prefer the 39. Ugh  The Francy and Slide I am always a 39 no matter what. The mid star I haven’t tried in a 40 but I think I’d prefer a 40 in the mid star. The Hi Star I’ve had both and the 40 is too big and the 39 is perfect. If I were you I’d stick with the 39 and it will stretch. If the length is good I’d keep the 39. I think the 40 is too sloppy for you and long looking, same for me too. There is almost like excess leather at the toe area on the 40 since they are too big. Hope that helps!


----------



## missyb

lcstyle said:


> Hi there! I purchased SS in March in 39 and 40. Initially I thought the 39 was the right fit, but because I have a wider foot I definitely couldn’t tie them and Could only wear a very thin sock. I exchanged for the 40 which were really comfortable but I’ve noticed that over time they’ve really stretched out- so much so that I have a lot of room in the heel if I put my toes to the front of the shoe. I question if I should have just kept the 39 and given it time to stretch? I just purchased 2 pair of Francy sneakers and I’m torn whether to keep 39 or 40. I’m a 9 in most shoes, including P448.  A 9.5 in Nike. A 10 in the Nike Hurache. Should I keep 39 because it will stretch? Or stick with the 40? The 39 feels snug (width) but good length, the 40 feels less snug (width) still narrow but longer. I want to be able to throw any sock on and wear the sneaker though. Aaahhh! Lol I didn’t give this much thought to having my kids! (Kidding)



I actually have the same exact GG from last spring. I have these in a 39 and I’m usually a size 10. They fit me perfectly. I have a narrow long foot.


----------



## scivolare

From a comfort/fit perspective, can anyone weigh in on May vs Superstar? I know I read that Mays run shorter than SS.

Thanks!


----------



## sinyard

scivolare said:


> From a comfort/fit perspective, can anyone weigh in on May vs Superstar? I know I read that Mays run shorter than SS.
> 
> Thanks!



SS is a lot more comfortable in my opinion


----------



## scivolare

sinyard said:


> SS is a lot more comfortable in my opinion


Thanks so much @sinyard ! Ugh, I wish they were all available to try on locally.


----------



## sinyard

scivolare said:


> Thanks so much @sinyard ! Ugh, I wish they were all available to try on locally.



You and me both!


----------



## missyb

BG has a big sale on Golden Goose right now!


----------



## randr21

Would anyone know if either of these have the hidden soles that make u look taller?  Or do all GG sneaks have the elevated soles and are they all the same height?

https://m.saksoff5th.com/pd.jsp?productCode=0400096917351&FOLDER<>folder_id=282574488344685&bmUID=muhITIz

https://m.saksoff5th.com/pd.jsp?productCode=0400098927686&FOLDER<>folder_id=282574488344685&bmUID=muhIUZM


----------



## sinyard

randr21 said:


> Would anyone know if either of these have the hidden soles that make u look taller?  Or do all GG sneaks have the elevated soles and are they all the same height?
> 
> https://m.saksoff5th.com/pd.jsp?productCode=0400096917351&FOLDER<>folder_id=282574488344685&bmUID=muhITIz
> 
> https://m.saksoff5th.com/pd.jsp?productCode=0400098927686&FOLDER<>folder_id=282574488344685&bmUID=muhIUZM



Your links didn’t work but the Francy, Mid Star, Slide and Hi Star all have the hidden wedge in the insoles.


----------



## randr21

sinyard said:


> Your links didn’t work but the Francy, Mid Star, Slide and Hi Star all have the hidden wedge in the insoles.


No style names listed, but took ss. Here's first pair.


----------



## randr21

Second pair


----------



## Redshoes00

Janloveschan said:


> Hi everyone, I'm thinking of getting my first pair of GGDB superstars, but I am not sure what size to pick! I'm usually a 6.5 US. Do they run big or small? thanks



They run narrow and the insole makes them a little tight


----------



## landms17

I just snagged these from Italist for $312.00! They’re having an awesome sale and I saw these and fell in love!


----------



## sinyard

landms17 said:


> View attachment 4275501
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just snagged these from Italist for $312.00! They’re having an awesome sale and I saw these and fell in love!



I saw these for under $250 the other day at another site. Be careful with that website, lots of fakes and they are a fraudulent website I’ve read.


----------



## landms17

sinyard said:


> I saw these for under $250 the other day at another site. Be careful with that website, lots of fakes and they are a fraudulent website I’ve read.


Really?? I sure hope not..yikes! I had never heard of them either so did some searching and actually found this thread here on the forum

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/has-anyone-shopped-at-italist.888585/


----------



## Monique1004

landms17 said:


> Really?? I sure hope not..yikes! I had never heard of them either so did some searching and actually found this thread here on the forum
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/has-anyone-shopped-at-italist.888585/



I think you’re fine. I have bought stuff from them before & it was fine. They used to have problems like taking returns but mostly because they’re less known & not well run like Farfetch or matchesfashion. I’ve noticed they slowly have improved their site.


----------



## liz_likes_to_shop

Is Giglio a legit website for buying GG's?  They have some really good sales prices and have a lot of high end designer labels on the site.  I have a very common shoe size, 38 (8), so finding GG's on sale is like finding a needle in a haystack.


----------



## randr21

randr21 said:


> No style names listed, but took ss. Here's first pair.
> View attachment 4274563
> View attachment 4274564


I received these and they are really nicely cushioned and comfy, but is the plain white style for GGDB worth the price? I got them for $304 not incl. tax.


----------



## chiisaibunny

I saw these fleece lined superstar slides and had to order them. I don't love the price but after a quick look in a couple other sites, didn’t find them for a better price. Do you have the same shoe design but in multiple colors? By this I mean I have the black ss in 2 diff color ways. Both have black laces and one has a silver star with a black and white glitter heel, might be called silver, and another pair with a blue star and multi color glitter heel. I really like the black shoe with black laces esp since I wear a lot of black. 
I am not a pink person but even I like the pink ones pictured, but they’d be less versatile for me. 
If I get these in more than one color is that overkill? Thanks for your thoughts.


----------



## sinyard

chiisaibunny said:


> View attachment 4283095
> View attachment 4283096
> View attachment 4283097
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw these fleece lined superstar slides and had to order them. I don't love the price but after a quick look in a couple other sites, didn’t find them for a better price. Do you have the same shoe design but in multiple colors? By this I mean I have the black ss in 2 diff color ways. Both have black laces and one has a silver star with a black and white glitter heel, might be called silver, and another pair with a blue star and multi color glitter heel. I really like the black shoe with black laces esp since I wear a lot of black.
> I am not a pink person but even I like the pink ones pictured, but they’d be less versatile for me.
> If I get these in more than one color is that overkill? Thanks for your thoughts.



I saw them, they are a private edition for Nordstrom. I passed because I personally prefer the Gucci Princetown slides over these (which I just bought).  These since they are shearling and you can only wear for Winter and maybe some Fall, I’d only get one pair. I liked the white the best. Let us know how you like them!!!


----------



## scivolare

sinyard said:


> I saw them, they are a private edition for Nordstrom. I passed because I personally prefer the Gucci Princetown slides over these (which I just bought).  These since they are shearling and you can only wear for Winter and maybe some Fall, I’d only get one pair. I liked the white the best. Let us know how you like them!!!


I am wearing my new Princetowns today and when I saw the above post I went "ooooh, more cozy warmth for my feet." But, I agree with you. I prefer this look on the Princetown, or the Ugg slippers that are everywhere this season.


----------



## chiisaibunny

I ordered both the white and silver glitter so I could see them and decide. Glad I did since they’re basically sold out now. I think I’m leaning more toward the white, too.
I know what you mean about the shearling and being seasonal. I won’t be wearing them when it’s 85-90 at the beach in SoCal!
On the Gucci princetown, are you referring to the ones with the fur/shearling? I see diff ones with diff descriptions so I’m not sure if they’re all lined the same or diff. They look very similar in pics.
How are the fur ones? It looks like the fur is only on the edge or is it the insole and upper lining too? Do you feel like they’ll get dirty?
 I have princetowns without the fur. I’ve been looking for a summery pair and saw the raffia ones but ouch on the price. I’ve also seen leather ones in a color called brown but it’s not dark brown, an odd looking maybe taupe color. Been looking since they first came out but no tan-ish type color yet. I might break down and get the raffia.
I’ll post when the GG’s arrive.


----------



## Chanel=Love

landms17 said:


> Really?? I sure hope not..yikes! I had never heard of them either so did some searching and actually found this thread here on the forum
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/has-anyone-shopped-at-italist.888585/


PBI, I've ordered from Italist many times with no issues.


----------



## Dukeprincess

My first pair!


----------



## chiisaibunny

Dukeprincess said:


> My first pair!
> View attachment 4284332



Yay! Congrats! Love the black laces, it’s a thing. LOL


----------



## Dukeprincess

Thank you! I thought they may look a bit like bowling shoes with the silver tongue but I adore them now!


----------



## chiisaibunny

sinyard said:


> I saw them, they are a private edition for Nordstrom. I passed because I personally prefer the Gucci Princetown slides over these (which I just bought).  These since they are shearling and you can only wear for Winter and maybe some Fall, I’d only get one pair. I liked the white the best. Let us know how you like them!!!



Shearling ss arrived today. They fit just like the regular ss without the shearling footbed. Prob have to loosen the laces a bit to get the same fit with the shearling lining. They’re very casual, seems more so than other ss maybe because it’s a slide. I like the white, not so sure about the silver glitter, It’s a lot of bling. Here’s some pics.


----------



## sinyard

chiisaibunny said:


> View attachment 4284815
> View attachment 4284816
> View attachment 4284817
> 
> 
> Shearling ss arrived today. They fit just like the regular ss without the shearling footbed. Prob have to loosen the laces a bit to get the same fit with the shearling lining. They’re very casual, seems more so than other ss maybe because it’s a slide. I like the white, not so sure about the silver glitter, It’s a lot of bling. Here’s some pics.



I think I like the glitter one the best, but they both look great on you!


----------



## chiisaibunny

sinyard said:


> I think I like the glitter one the best, but they both look great on you!



Thanks! Based on the online pics I was liking the silver but wasn’t sure how it would look irl. But now I’m torn between them. The white almost seems boring and the silver glitter too glittery, LOL. I’m not huge on all white but the shearling and slide style change it up for me. 
What would you wear the glitter ones with? Anything?


----------



## sinyard

chiisaibunny said:


> Thanks! Based on the online pics I was liking the silver but wasn’t sure how it would look irl. But now I’m torn between them. The white almost seems boring and the silver glitter too glittery, LOL. I’m not huge on all white but the shearling and slide style change it up for me.
> What would you wear the glitter ones with? Anything?



I have the new all glitter high stars and at first I thought they were too much glitter for me. However, I think they look great with darker denim and really anything! Can you keep both?! Lol


----------



## chiisaibunny

sinyard said:


> I have the new all glitter high stars and at first I thought they were too much glitter for me. However, I think they look great with darker denim and really anything! Can you keep both?! Lol



LOL, I suppose I could, but I hadn’t planned to. There was a purple suede pair that I wanted but I just checked and my size is gone now. ☹️
Have you worn the hi stars yet? How are they? Is the sole stiff or do you think it’ll soften over time. I got a pair but decided against keeping, they were kinda stiff when walking but comfy when standing.
If I knew the hi stars would break in I’d reconsider those.


----------



## sinyard

chiisaibunny said:


> LOL, I suppose I could, but I hadn’t planned to. There was a purple suede pair that I wanted but I just checked and my size is gone now. ☹️
> Have you worn the hi stars yet? How are they? Is the sole stiff or do you think it’ll soften over time. I got a pair but decided against keeping, they were kinda stiff when walking but comfy when standing.
> If I knew the hi stars would break in I’d reconsider those.



The high stars are stiffer and heavier but they do soften up! You’d love them!!!


----------



## whoops

Got my first pair today at the Sf store. I have the feeling this will not be the last. 

If anyone hasn’t been to the SF store, I highly recommend it. Selection is so much better than other stores and the sales staff was extremely friendly and helpful.


----------



## chiisaibunny

sinyard said:


> The high stars are stiffer and heavier but they do soften up! You’d love them!!!



I’ll have to try them again. When I’m back wearing both shoes, post foot surgery right now, I’ll try the hi stars again. When I tried them on I did think ooh these feel comfy. But I thought they feel heavy and a bit stiff and I have a high instep and the shoe pulls on the top of my foot when I walk due to the sole being stiffer than the superstars. 
Also wanted to ask you about the Gucci princetowns, I have them, no fur on any. How do the fur ones feel? Is the inside of the upper lined? From pics it looks like it’s only an edge but I can’t tell. Kind of wanted a spring/summer pair next, but can’t decide which ones.


----------



## Chanel=Love

Love this color combo! Congrats! 



whoops said:


> Got my first pair today at the Sf store. I have the feeling this will not be the last.
> 
> If anyone hasn’t been to the SF store, I highly recommend it. Selection is so much better than other stores and the sales staff was extremely friendly and helpful.


----------



## sinyard

chiisaibunny said:


> I’ll have to try them again. When I’m back wearing both shoes, post foot surgery right now, I’ll try the hi stars again. When I tried them on I did think ooh these feel comfy. But I thought they feel heavy and a bit stiff and I have a high instep and the shoe pulls on the top of my foot when I walk due to the sole being stiffer than the superstars.
> Also wanted to ask you about the Gucci princetowns, I have them, no fur on any. How do the fur ones feel? Is the inside of the upper lined? From pics it looks like it’s only an edge but I can’t tell. Kind of wanted a spring/summer pair next, but can’t decide which ones.



I only have the pair without fur, I’m not sure about the kind with the fur. I’m trying to decide between the Brixton and Jordaan but can’t decide which pair to get and I’m not close to any store to try them on! If you are familiar with them, please help me decide! Lol


----------



## whoops

Chanel=Love said:


> Love this color combo! Congrats!



Thank you!!! I’m so excited. Can’t get over how comfortable and cute they are. Husband thinks I’ve lost my mind paying this much for distressed sneakers.


----------



## chiisaibunny

whoops said:


> Thank you!!! I’m so excited. Can’t get over how comfortable and cute they are. Husband thinks I’ve lost my mind paying this much for distressed sneakers.



They look great! Congrats!
And so comfy at the same time.


----------



## chiisaibunny

sinyard said:


> I only have the pair without fur, I’m not sure about the kind with the fur. I’m trying to decide between the Brixton and Jordaan but can’t decide which pair to get and I’m not close to any store to try them on! If you are familiar with them, please help me decide! Lol



I have a pair of Brixton’s but have never tried on Jordaan’s tho I’d like to. The Brixton sole, for my foot, Is too thin and  too flexible. So I think I might do better with Jordaan’s. I went with Brixton because I wanted the fold down heel but then didn’t wear them that way.  I might rehome them since they ended up not being ideal for me. If you think you won’t want to wear the shoes with the heel down, I might go for Jordaan’s. I haven’t been able to figure out which size to order online, whether to size up or not. I went up 1/2 size for princetown. I did read reviews on the raffia princetown and it sounded like it had a looser fit than the leather ones. Still debating.


----------



## sinyard

chiisaibunny said:


> I have a pair of Brixton’s but have never tried on Jordaan’s tho I’d like to. The Brixton sole, for my foot, Is too thin and  too flexible. So I think I might do better with Jordaan’s. I went with Brixton because I wanted the fold down heel but then didn’t wear them that way.  I might rehome them since they ended up not being ideal for me. If you think you won’t want to wear the shoes with the heel down, I might go for Jordaan’s. I haven’t been able to figure out which size to order online, whether to size up or not. I went up 1/2 size for princetown. I did read reviews on the raffia princetown and it sounded like it had a looser fit than the leather ones. Still debating.



I think now after your response I’m leaning more towards the Jordaans. I think the Jordaans will be more durable and last a lot longer than the  Brixtons too. I hope they do at this price....  Thank you, you’re the best!


----------



## rakhee81

sinyard said:


> I only have the pair without fur, I’m not sure about the kind with the fur. I’m trying to decide between the Brixton and Jordaan but can’t decide which pair to get and I’m not close to any store to try them on! If you are familiar with them, please help me decide! Lol



I have two pairs of the Jordaans and they are so so comfortable! In fact so much so I’d say they are the shoe equivalent of the GG superstar sneakers! [emoji4]


----------



## sinyard

rakhee81 said:


> I have two pairs of the Jordaans and they are so so comfortable! In fact so much so I’d say they are the shoe equivalent of the GG superstar sneakers! [emoji4]



Thank you for that, I’m sold!!! Compared to GG sizing what do you recommend for the Jordaans? I wear a 39 in GG.  Thank you!!!


----------



## rakhee81

sinyard said:


> Thank you for that, I’m sold!!! Compared to GG sizing what do you recommend for the Jordaans? I wear a 39 in GG.  Thank you!!!



In both GG superstar and Gucci Jordaan I’m a size 37 (otherwise 37.5 in most other shoes so sized down by half in both) HTHs!


----------



## landms17

Chanel=Love said:


> PBI, I've ordered from Italist many times with no issues.


I received them last week and they are indeed legit and I LOVE them!


----------



## landms17

whoops said:


> Got my first pair today at the Sf store. I have the feeling this will not be the last.
> 
> If anyone hasn’t been to the SF store, I highly recommend it. Selection is so much better than other stores and the sales staff was extremely friendly and helpful.


Trust me, they won’t be the last lol After receiving my 1st pair 1 little over a week ago I’m up to 3 with one more on the way. Oy!


----------



## chiisaibunny

sinyard said:


> I think now after your response I’m leaning more towards the Jordaans. I think the Jordaans will be more durable and last a lot longer than the  Brixtons too. I hope they do at this price....  Thank you, you’re the best!



Do post on how you like the Jordaan’s when you get them (even tho this isn’t the Gucci thread). Hope you love them!


----------



## nataliamadrinanv

I am a size 8 US in nike sneakers and I ordered a 38 in gg superstar. Will I be fine?? Thankyou!


----------



## Chanel=Love

I think you should be fine. I'm a 7.5 and found the SS to be a little big on me (size 8). The embellished (studs and glitter) SS fits like a glove so those styles might be a little snug but I'm sure they'll break in.



nataliamadrinanv said:


> I am a size 8 US in nike sneakers and I ordered a 38 in gg superstar. Will I be fine?? Thankyou!


----------



## melvel

Can anyone find these in Size 40 online?  Sucks that my size is already sold out on MyTheresa, I love this pair so so much!

https://www.mytheresa.com/int_en/go...leather-sneakers-1007060.html?catref=category


----------



## Etain

Here:
https://www.farfetch.com/shopping/w...MIw-zD9unF3wIV8R6tBh0NbAa1EAQYASABEgI73vD_BwE
And here: https://www.net-a-porter.com/us/en/...V8R6tBh0NbAa1EAQYAiABEgIsBvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds
Does anyone have experience shopping at Farfetch versus Net-A-Porter and can recommend one over the other for GGDB?


----------



## rakhee81

Etain said:


> Here:
> https://www.farfetch.com/shopping/w...MIw-zD9unF3wIV8R6tBh0NbAa1EAQYASABEgI73vD_BwE
> And here: https://www.net-a-porter.com/us/en/...V8R6tBh0NbAa1EAQYAiABEgIsBvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds
> Does anyone have experience shopping at Farfetch versus Net-A-Porter and can recommend one over the other for GGDB?



I’ve bought GG from both NAP and Farfetch. Both great service and no problems with either. Farfetch has more choice but for convenience I prefer NAP for more convenient delivery options but would definitely buy from both again without hesitation.


----------



## chiisaibunny

melvel said:


> Can anyone find these in Size 40 online?  Sucks that my size is already sold out on MyTheresa, I love this pair so so much!
> 
> https://www.mytheresa.com/int_en/go...leather-sneakers-1007060.html?catref=category



I think I saw them on Shopbop.


----------



## scivolare

So. I had the opportunity to try some Mays on today. Am I a complete weirdo for thinking they were more comfortable than the Superstars? That MIGHT also be because I think my SSs are too big. I’m a 37 in almost everything, and they feel too big. Had to size up to 38s in the Mays!


----------



## scivolare

Etain said:


> Here:
> https://www.farfetch.com/shopping/w...MIw-zD9unF3wIV8R6tBh0NbAa1EAQYASABEgI73vD_BwE
> And here: https://www.net-a-porter.com/us/en/product/1048873?gclsrc=aw.ds&cm_mmc=Google-ProductSearch-US--t-_-NAP_EN_US_PLA-_-NAP - US - GS -+Designer+-+Class_Shoes+-+Type_Sneakers - High - BT--Sneakers+-+Low+Top_AM&gclid=EAIaIQobChMIw-zD9unF3wIV8R6tBh0NbAa1EAQYAiABEgIsBvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds
> Does anyone have experience shopping at Farfetch versus Net-A-Porter and can recommend one over the other for GGDB?


I’ve had one positive experience with Farfetch and a few with NAP. I suspect returns are easier with NAP if you’re in the US, as they are US based.


----------



## aki_sato

Ladies, May I trouble you to see if this is an authentic pair please?
https://www.ebay.com/itm/golden-goo...005905?hash=item3d7da58a51:g:3TcAAOSwBVdcFbCe

Thank you kindly!


----------



## scivolare

Has anyone every ordered from Tassinari shoes before?


----------



## chiisaibunny

scivolare said:


> So. I had the opportunity to try some Mays on today. Am I a complete weirdo for thinking they were more comfortable than the Superstars? That MIGHT also be because I think my SSs are too big. I’m a 37 in almost everything, and they feel too big. Had to size up to 38s in the Mays!



Nope, whatever fits your foot best. Mays don’t fit my foot well. I was a little unsure about the wedge in the ss when I got my first pair. Greatest thing ever for me.


----------



## scivolare

chiisaibunny said:


> Nope, whatever fits your foot best. Mays don’t fit my foot well. I was a little unsure about the wedge in the ss when I got my first pair. Greatest thing ever for me.


I’m generally a fan of wedges. I just don’t understand why sizing feels so off. Am afraid to go back to the store to see about trying SS in 36. The SAs felt like vultures.


----------



## sinyard

aki_sato said:


> Ladies, May I trouble you to see if this is an authentic pair please?
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/golden-goo...005905?hash=item3d7da58a51:g:3TcAAOSwBVdcFbCe
> 
> Thank you kindly!



Authentic.


----------



## chiisaibunny

scivolare said:


> I’m generally a fan of wedges. I just don’t understand why sizing feels so off. Am afraid to go back to the store to see about trying SS in 36. The SAs felt like vultures.


Well, they only come in whole sizes and I def see variation in the sizing, sometimes I think it has to do with the materials etc, but honestly I don’t know. I had to have one of my leather ss stretched in the toe because they ran short, I have another pair that almost feels a half size too big. Could be 37 is usually ok for you but maybe that style/pair ran large? Suede seems to run shorter from what I’ve tried on. I’m guessing GG’s don’t fit everyone because of the sizing. There are a lot of brands I can’t wear because they come in whole sizes only and one is too small and a size up is too big. Good luck finding something that works for you. Have you tried Francy’s? They run small so I need 37 in those. 
At the other end of the spectrum, Common Projects run huge to me even tho I’ve read to size up. I needed 35 and I could prob wear 34.5. Wow, sorry for the lengthy reply!


----------



## aki_sato

sinyard said:


> Authentic.


Thank you @sinyard 

Happy New Year!


----------



## scivolare

chiisaibunny said:


> Well, they only come in whole sizes and I def see variation in the sizing, sometimes I think it has to do with the materials etc, but honestly I don’t know. I had to have one of my leather ss stretched in the toe because they ran short, I have another pair that almost feels a half size too big. Could be 37 is usually ok for you but maybe that style/pair ran large? Suede seems to run shorter from what I’ve tried on. I’m guessing GG’s don’t fit everyone because of the sizing. There are a lot of brands I can’t wear because they come in whole sizes only and one is too small and a size up is too big. Good luck finding something that works for you. Have you tried Francy’s? They run small so I need 37 in those.
> At the other end of the spectrum, Common Projects run huge to me even tho I’ve read to size up. I needed 35 and I could prob wear 34.5. Wow, sorry for the lengthy reply!


No worries! Thanks so much for your reply. It's really hard to tell without trying on more. If only they were more widely available!


----------



## innerpeace85

Hi,
I saw this Golden goose sneaker in the store and I really love it. Do you guys think it will go on sale? I am wondering if I should I wait?



Here is the Farfetch link :
https://www.farfetch.com/shopping/w...star-sneakers-item-13173554.aspx?storeid=9711

Thanks!


----------



## scivolare

padmaraman_1985 said:


> Hi,
> I saw this Golden goose sneaker in the store and I really love it. Do you guys think it will go on sale? I am wondering if I should I wait?
> View attachment 4294459
> 
> 
> Here is the Farfetch link :
> https://www.farfetch.com/shopping/w...star-sneakers-item-13173554.aspx?storeid=9711
> 
> Thanks!


I've been eyeing this one as well. What size do you normally wear? Personally, I do think it will go on sale, but its just a matter of being able to find your size available.


----------



## innerpeace85

scivolare said:


> I've been eyeing this one as well. What size do you normally wear? Personally, I do think it will go on sale, but its just a matter of being able to find your size available.


I am 37 in their sneakers. Not sure when it will go on sale as well


----------



## sinyard

padmaraman_1985 said:


> Hi,
> I saw this Golden goose sneaker in the store and I really love it. Do you guys think it will go on sale? I am wondering if I should I wait?
> View attachment 4294459
> 
> 
> Here is the Farfetch link :
> https://www.farfetch.com/shopping/w...star-sneakers-item-13173554.aspx?storeid=9711
> 
> Thanks!



These came out a while ago and on sale in a lot of places. They are $270 at Italist but are sold of all sizes except a 35.


----------



## scivolare

padmaraman_1985 said:


> I am 37 in their sneakers. Not sure when it will go on sale as well






That is quite snazzy styling


----------



## innerpeace85

scivolare said:


> View attachment 4294883
> 
> 
> That is quite snazzy styling



I found these on sale on SAKS OFF 5TH and got 15% additional discount:
https://www.saksoff5th.com/golden-g...uct/0400010142684?site_refer=EML1063TRIG_TRAN
Hope this helps!


----------



## chiisaibunny

I’ve been watching these crystal ones  most of 2018?, and they finally went on sale and then I got another 25% off! They’re much softer, not as stiff, as I expected, which is great.
And then I found the violet in my size on sale. These should be delivered tomorrow.
So excited to have some color.
Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## scivolare

padmaraman_1985 said:


> I found these on sale on SAKS OFF 5TH and got 15% additional discount:
> https://www.saksoff5th.com/golden-g...uct/0400010142684?site_refer=EML1063TRIG_TRAN
> Hope this helps!


Thanks for sharing! I was able to find a pair on a different site. Excited for us both! Let me know when yours comes in 




chiisaibunny said:


> View attachment 4295451
> View attachment 4295453
> 
> I’ve been watching these crystal ones  most of 2018?, and they finally went on sale and then I got another 25% off! They’re much softer, not as stiff, as I expected, which is great.
> And then I found the violet in my size on sale. These should be delivered tomorrow.
> So excited to have some color.
> Thanks for letting me share!


How exciting! I’m sure the crystal ones are beautiful, do you have any photos to share of them in person?


----------



## chiisaibunny

scivolare said:


> Thanks for sharing! I was able to find a pair on a different site. Excited for us both! Let me know when yours comes in
> 
> 
> 
> How exciting! I’m sure the crystal ones are beautiful, do you have any photos to share of them in person?



Here’s a couple pics. One is with overhead lighting and the second is with indirect natural light. The floor is the same in both spots so the lighting is really diff.  (Only one foot since I had surgery on the other. )


----------



## sinyard

chiisaibunny said:


> View attachment 4295451
> View attachment 4295453
> 
> I’ve been watching these crystal ones  most of 2018?, and they finally went on sale and then I got another 25% off! They’re much softer, not as stiff, as I expected, which is great.
> And then I found the violet in my size on sale. These should be delivered tomorrow.
> So excited to have some color.
> Thanks for letting me share!



I have been stalking the crystals one too! Where did you find them for an additional 25% off?! They look awesome on you.


----------



## chiisaibunny

sinyard said:


> I have been stalking the crystals one too! Where did you find them for an additional 25% off?! They look awesome on you.



Shopbop, but I think they’re sold out. Wish I had known you were interested, they had a couple other sizes besides mine.


----------



## sinyard

chiisaibunny said:


> Shopbop, but I think they’re sold out. Wish I had known you were interested, they had a couple other sizes besides mine.



Thank you! After I replied I realized it was shop bop, I remembered I saw them there but I didn’t realize they were on sale! I ordered the floral Mid Star yesterday, I got them for like $220 I hope I love them.


----------



## chiisaibunny

sinyard said:


> Thank you! After I replied I realized it was shop bop, I remembered I saw them there but I didn’t realize they were on sale! I ordered the floral Mid Star yesterday, I got them for like $220 I hope I love them.



That’s a great price! Hope you love them!


----------



## Chanel=Love

These arrived today and I'm sad to report they are going back. Very heavy and made my feet look super wide.


----------



## Chanel=Love

How are you liking them? I just ordered this color combo. I couldn't stop looking at them 



whoops said:


> Thank you!!! I’m so excited. Can’t get over how comfortable and cute they are. Husband thinks I’ve lost my mind paying this much for distressed sneakers.


----------



## whoops

Chanel=Love said:


> How are you liking them? I just ordered this color combo. I couldn't stop looking at them



In love and already itching for another pair! The glitter on the heart is perfect and you really can’t tell too much from pictures but it’s got a pink purple iridescent tone to the star. And the pink in the back gives it just enough of that “something”. the grey laces of course complete the look. 

Hope you love them too!


----------



## sinyard

Chanel=Love said:


> These arrived today and I'm sad to report they are going back. Very heavy and made my feet look super wide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4296516



I agree, I sold all of my studded ones. They were too heavy and too wide looking. They reminded me of pimples for some reason too! Sorry yours didn’t work out.


----------



## Chanel=Love

Haha! I didn’t even think of that but I didn’t have them long enough either. I’m hoping my new order will be the ones I keep for summer. 



sinyard said:


> I agree, I sold all of my studded ones. They were too heavy and too wide looking. They reminded me of pimples for some reason too! Sorry yours didn’t work out.


----------



## Chanel=Love

I noticed the colors in the glitter! I think that’s whats drawing me to them☺️



whoops said:


> In love and already itching for another pair! The glitter on the heart is perfect and you really can’t tell too much from pictures but it’s got a pink purple iridescent tone to the star. And the pink in the back gives it just enough of that “something”. the grey laces of course complete the look.
> 
> Hope you love them too!


----------



## MrsB

Debating between Slides in either pink or Navy. Planning to wear them to work (casual at times) as an “alternative” to boots (plus weekends and off hours, as well). But which to choose??!!


----------



## sabrunka

Ok so I dont own any golden goose but after seeing this pair I think I need them! Just not sure on size. Im a 9.5 us.. hmm.

 https://m.shopbop.com/may-sneakers...4&fm=other-shopbysize&os=false&colorId=123F1


----------



## scivolare

MrsB said:


> Debating between Slides in either pink or Navy. Planning to wear them to work (casual at times) as an “alternative” to boots (plus weekends and off hours, as well). But which to choose??!!


I’m a fan of the navy over the pink. 



sabrunka said:


> Ok so I dont own any golden goose but after seeing this pair I think I need them! Just not sure on size. Im a 9.5 us.. hmm.
> 
> https://m.shopbop.com/may-sneakers-golden-goose/vp/v=1/1519027605.htm?folderID=5474&fm=other-shopbysize&os=false&colorId=123F1


I know you . For the Mays, I found I had to size up. I think the SSs run big for me. But I think others may have a different experience. You could always order two sizes and return what doesn’t work.


----------



## sinyard

MrsB said:


> Debating between Slides in either pink or Navy. Planning to wear them to work (casual at times) as an “alternative” to boots (plus weekends and off hours, as well). But which to choose??!!



Hi! Actually, those aren’t Slides, they are the Francy which have a totally different look and fit compared to the Slides. One has the metal rings too around the lace hole and the other doesn’t, it’s a personal preference but I prefer the metal rings vs without. Both are cute, also the tongues are a different color which I always think makes the legs look too choppy but it’s a personal preference!


----------



## sabrunka

scivolare said:


> I’m a fan of the navy over the pink.
> 
> 
> I know you . For the Mays, I found I had to size up. I think the SSs run big for me. But I think others may have a different experience. You could always order two sizes and return what doesn’t work.



Oh hello  small world lol!!! I feel I bump into people from purse forum, sephora, instagram and reddit all over the place hah! Thank you!!


----------



## MrsB

sinyard said:


> Hi! Actually, those aren’t Slides, they are the Francy which have a totally different look and fit compared to the Slides. One has the metal rings too around the lace hole and the other doesn’t, it’s a personal preference but I prefer the metal rings vs without. Both are cute, also the tongues are a different color which I always think makes the legs look too choppy but it’s a personal preference!


Oops, yes, my mistake - Francy, not Slides. Blame it on the late night posting! I’d like this pair to be a color (I have Superstars in white/gold) and haven’t come across any Slides in a color combo that would work. (I don’t love the co trusting tongue color either.)


----------



## Chanel=Love

I like the pink just because the contrasting tongue isn't as noticeable. 



MrsB said:


> Debating between Slides in either pink or Navy. Planning to wear them to work (casual at times) as an “alternative” to boots (plus weekends and off hours, as well). But which to choose??!!


----------



## scivolare

These things are so addicting! I got two more pairs, but I found them for about +/- 40% off!




When my husband saw the silver sequin Mays, he asked if I already had that pair, because I have the silver glitter SSs. I told him no, and did the whole mermaid-pillow-flip-up-sequin sorcery!




On that note, does anyone have GG Young ankle boots??


----------



## sabrunka

scivolare said:


> These things are so addicting! I got two more pairs, but I found them for about +/- 40% off!
> 
> View attachment 4300209
> 
> 
> When my husband saw the silver sequin Mays, he asked if I already had that pair, because I have the silver glitter SSs. I told him no, and did the whole mermaid-pillow-flip-up-sequin sorcery!
> 
> View attachment 4300208
> 
> 
> On that note, does anyone have GG Young ankle boots??



Wait wait where did u get the sequin ones for that price?? I hope to find some in my size!!


----------



## Chanel=Love

Love them both! Please share, where did you find them for 40% off???



scivolare said:


> These things are so addicting! I got two more pairs, but I found them for about +/- 40% off!
> 
> View attachment 4300209
> 
> 
> When my husband saw the silver sequin Mays, he asked if I already had that pair, because I have the silver glitter SSs. I told him no, and did the whole mermaid-pillow-flip-up-sequin sorcery!
> 
> View attachment 4300208
> 
> 
> On that note, does anyone have GG Young ankle boots??


----------



## Chanel=Love

These just came today. I'm officially hooked!


----------



## whoops

Chanel=Love said:


> These just came today. I'm officially hooked!
> View attachment 4301205



So glad you love too! Aren’t they just incredible!


----------



## scivolare

@sabrunka & @Chanel=Love I got them from an Italian store’s website called Tassinari shoes. They’re 322 there (marked as dollars, but I’m pretty sure when I checked out, it looked like euros) and there is a 10% off welcome code, which made them ~250euros = 300 USD. Only thing is they look like they only have a size 36 left. 

They are in Farfetch too for $357, but I’m confused because they have them labeled as Superstar and they’re supposed to be Mays...

https://www.farfetch.com/za/shoppin...sequinned-sneakers-item-13501155.aspx?size=25


----------



## scivolare

Chanel=Love said:


> These just came today. I'm officially hooked!
> View attachment 4301205


They’re seriously addicting! I really like those on you


----------



## sabrunka

scivolare said:


> @sabrunka & @Chanel=Love I got them from an Italian store’s website called Tassinari shoes. They’re 322 there (marked as dollars, but I’m pretty sure when I checked out, it looked like euros) and there is a 10% off welcome code, which made them ~250euros = 300 USD. Only thing is they look like they only have a size 36 left.
> 
> They are in Farfetch too for $357, but I’m confused because they have them labeled as Superstar and they’re supposed to be Mays...
> 
> https://www.farfetch.com/za/shoppin...sequinned-sneakers-item-13501155.aspx?size=25



Thank you!! Yes i did see them on farfetch and think I will grab those since they have my size. I just wish they had a promo code that works!! Lol


----------



## scivolare

sabrunka said:


> Thank you!! Yes i did see them on farfetch and think I will grab those since they have my size. I just wish they had a promo code that works!! Lol


I know :/. I made my first purchase ever a couple of months ago and after that they’ve sent me THREE different 10% off codes that all say they’re for first purchase when I input them. Seriously pisses me off


----------



## scivolare

Looks like Farfetch also discounted the glittery purple ones too to 383. I got mine on frmoda, another Italian site where I also paid about $300. But last I checked frmoda only had a 36.


----------



## sabrunka

scivolare said:


> I know :/. I made my first purchase ever a couple of months ago and after that they’ve sent me THREE different 10% off codes that all say they’re for first purchase when I input them. Seriously pisses me off



Oh do you happen to have any of those codes saved which i can try? It would be my first purchase at farfetch!


----------



## scivolare

sabrunka said:


> Oh do you happen to have any of those codes saved which i can try? It would be my first purchase at farfetch!


Let me message you!


----------



## Chanel=Love

These are so much better than the studded pair I first bought! I think another pair will be finding its way into my closet soon 



whoops said:


> So glad you love too! Aren’t they just incredible!


----------



## Chanel=Love

I'll add those to my list! Thanks 



scivolare said:


> @sabrunka & @Chanel=Love I got them from an Italian store’s website called Tassinari shoes. They’re 322 there (marked as dollars, but I’m pretty sure when I checked out, it looked like euros) and there is a 10% off welcome code, which made them ~250euros = 300 USD. Only thing is they look like they only have a size 36 left.
> 
> They are in Farfetch too for $357, but I’m confused because they have them labeled as Superstar and they’re supposed to be Mays...
> 
> https://www.farfetch.com/za/shoppin...sequinned-sneakers-item-13501155.aspx?size=25


----------



## Chanel=Love

Thank you 



scivolare said:


> They’re seriously addicting! I really like those on you


----------



## chiisaibunny

scivolare said:


> These things are so addicting! I got two more pairs, but I found them for about +/- 40% off!
> 
> View attachment 4300209
> 
> 
> When my husband saw the silver sequin Mays, he asked if I already had that pair, because I have the silver glitter SSs. I told him no, and did the whole mermaid-pillow-flip-up-sequin sorcery!
> 
> View attachment 4300208
> 
> 
> On that note, does anyone have GG Young ankle boots??



I had a pair of young ankle boots and I loved the style but for me they weren’t that comfy so I sent them back. I also went down to 35, a full size down from what I wear in superstar. The heel was not sized well for a 35 or 36 so I would have had to have a cobbler shave down the heel so the bootie would not rock on the forward edge of the heel. I thought they ran long and a wide but my feet lean to narrow and bony.


----------



## scivolare

chiisaibunny said:


> I had a pair of young ankle boots and I loved the style but for me they weren’t that comfy so I sent them back. I also went down to 35, a full size down from what I wear in superstar. The heel was not sized well for a 35 or 36 so I would have had to have a cobbler shave down the heel so the bootie would not rock on the forward edge of the heel. I thought they ran long and a wide but my feet lean to narrow and bony.


Sizing seems so confusing with this brand! I have 2 pairs of SS in 37 (my usual size) - 1 feels too big, the other feels TTS. And a pair of Mays in 38 because the 37 was too tight. Sooooo confused. I don't think my feet are especially narrow, but sizing down a whole size sounds excessive. That was helpful, thank you!


----------



## scivolare

I saw reference in this thread to "different ways" to do the laces, but could not find any such post. Can anyone share? Thanks!


----------



## chiisaibunny

scivolare said:


> Sizing seems so confusing with this brand! I have 2 pairs of SS in 37 (my usual size) - 1 feels too big, the other feels TTS. And a pair of Mays in 38 because the 37 was too tight. Sooooo confused. I don't think my feet are especially narrow, but sizing down a whole size sounds excessive. That was helpful, thank you!



I find I take a diff size between sandals and covered shoes in a lot of brands. Part of the reason I go down 1/2 size is my feet are kinda narrow so they slide forward. Sometimes this works and sometimes not.  
Between my superstars, the fit varies so I’m not surprised you’ve found the same. And I think most ppl go up for mays and francys. Frustrating as it is, it sounds like you have the same sizing adjustments as most ppl on this thread. Good luck with the sizing.


----------



## lovespink

Need sizing help! I have superstars in size 41 that fit great, I ordered slides in size 41 and they feel too big. I ordered from italist so I don't want to get a size down just to see if they fit better. Are the slides known to run bigger than superstars? Also, I ordered them from the men's section but they look just like a women's style they have.... is the men's sizing different?

Thanks so much!


----------



## sabrunka

scivolare said:


> Sizing seems so confusing with this brand! I have 2 pairs of SS in 37 (my usual size) - 1 feels too big, the other feels TTS. And a pair of Mays in 38 because the 37 was too tight. Sooooo confused. I don't think my feet are especially narrow, but sizing down a whole size sounds excessive. That was helpful, thank you!



Hmm im wondering now how my sequin mays will fit. Im a true us 9.5 and got the 40. My feet are fairly narrow so Im hoping theyll fit!


----------



## sabrunka

Also I found these on sale for 50% off on shop bop, and a lot of sizes are left.  https://www.shopbop.com/superstar-s...her-shopbysize-viewall&os=false&colorId=12882


----------



## missyb

Just a FYI-Neimans will price match Golden Goose from Bergdorfs. I just got a pair of mid star that neimans has full price for the sale plus extra 25% off that bergdorfs had


----------



## sabrunka

missyb said:


> Just a FYI-Neimans will price match Golden Goose from Bergdorfs. I just got a pair of mid star that neimans has full price for the sale plus extra 25% off that bergdorfs had



Hello! Which style are they? Can you link me to the neimans ones? Thanks!


----------



## sinyard

lovespink said:


> Need sizing help! I have superstars in size 41 that fit great, I ordered slides in size 41 and they feel too big. I ordered from italist so I don't want to get a size down just to see if they fit better. Are the slides known to run bigger than superstars? Also, I ordered them from the men's section but they look just like a women's style they have.... is the men's sizing different?
> 
> Thanks so much!



Men’s sizing is different than the women’s


----------



## missyb

sabrunka said:


> Hello! Which style are they? Can you link me to the neimans ones? Thanks!



I got these for $218 from neimans because BG had them on sale plus 25% off yesterday and today while neimans has them at full price.


----------



## missyb

sinyard said:


> Men’s sizing is different than the women’s



I ordered the women’s slides in my normal 39 and felt my heel was sliding up constantly so I returned them. I just ordered the mid-star hoping they fit me better. All my SS are 39 and no issues


----------



## sabrunka

missyb said:


> I got these for $218 from neimans because BG had them on sale plus 25% off yesterday and today while neimans has them at full price.



For those interested: I called in to get a price adjustment and they couldnt give it by searching for the item on Bergs since it sold out, so they pulled up (what I assume to be) missyb’s purchase to confirm price, and they gave me the $218.50 price that way!

Now, sizing is questionable lol. I own zero GG’s right now. I have a pair of size 40 mays and now 41 mid tops coming my way (mays should arrive monday). Im a 9.5-10 US (mostly 9.5), and range between 40 and 41 for euro sizing, so Im sure sizing may be off for one or even both pairs. Im hoping I get lucky and can deal with sizing even if they’re slightly off, but if not Ill just return.


----------



## sinyard

Hey guys has anyone tried the StarLands or the new RUNNING sneakers that are out ? The running look amazing they have Vibram souls and they’re going for $600 just wanted to check to see before I ordered....


----------



## mundodabolsa

sinyard said:


> Hey guys has anyone tried the StarLands or the new RUNNING sneakers that are out ? The running look amazing they have Vibram souls and they’re going for $600 just wanted to check to see before I ordered....



I have two pairs of Starlands and love, love, love them. They are super comfy and cushy, like walking on air.


----------



## sinyard

mundodabolsa said:


> I have two pairs of Starlands and love, love, love them. They are super comfy and cushy, like walking on air.



Thank you! I was hoping someone would say that!!!


----------



## scivolare

Argh I’m back with a sizing dilemma in the SSs. Sorry, this is long. 

I have a pair of 37s in silver glitter (ordered online) that seemed to fit, but I quickly realized (2nd wear) that they did feel a bit loose. They’re comfy but my feet definitely come out of them (I don’t wear socks with them. This might fix the issue).

So I ordered the blurple disco glitter pair that I shared 1-2 pages back in 37 and was surprised those felt snugger. I felt like they fit when I first tried them, so this morning I decided to wear them (wore my silver ones yesterday), and I tightened them in case they loosened up like the silver. 

Well, as the day went on, I realized the tops were really rubbing, and the sides felt snug and also rubbing a bit). The textured inside of the tongue felt rough and since it was tighter...my feet felt less than awesome. Coincidentally, we were shopping in the shoe section at Nordstrom and I spotted two golden goose SSs on display. Of course, there was an iridescent pair that caught my eye and I had to try them on.




Unfortunately they only had a 36 in store, so I tried them on since the 37 was clearly so inconsistent for me (at this point my feet were feeling very unpleasant). I got the 36s on after the SA stretched them a smidge and was surprised they felt more comfortable than my size 37 blurple disco glitter ones. Felt snug but slightly less so. My toe wasn’t rubbing the end, but super close. 

Needless to say, at this point I was confused. Despite aforementioned snugness on the sides, as I took some steps you could see my left foot would *slightly* lift out of these iridescent 36s. I’m beyond confused at this point, unsure if my feet are numb from the pain of the blurple ones. Well, the SA takes a look at the blurple ones I was wearing and it turns out I was sent the wrong size and had been wearing the 36s all day.  

So. After all that. Because I apparently am a glutton for punishment, and I really want the iridescent pair. Are the 36s, given the length appears to be fine, the right size that needs to be broken in? Or am I doomed to wear 37s with not socks (I can’t seem to find any that actually stay in place)?


----------



## Chanel=Love

Now you have me wondering too. I'm a true 7.5 but purchased the 38 in every pair I tried. The only ones that fit well were the studded ones that made my feet look like stumps and suede but I didn't care for the contrasting tongue so I returned both. I think I'm gonna order a 37 and see if those fit better. As far as socks, I recommend Bombas. They shouldn't move around on you. Good luck with your shoes!



scivolare said:


> Argh I’m back with a sizing dilemma in the SSs. Sorry, this is long.
> 
> I have a pair of 37s in silver glitter (ordered online) that seemed to fit, but I quickly realized (2nd wear) that they did feel a bit loose. They’re comfy but my feet definitely come out of them (I don’t wear socks with them. This might fix the issue).
> 
> So I ordered the blurple disco glitter pair that I shared 1-2 pages back in 37 and was surprised those felt snugger. I felt like they fit when I first tried them, so this morning I decided to wear them (wore my silver ones yesterday), and I tightened them in case they loosened up like the silver.
> 
> Well, as the day went on, I realized the tops were really rubbing, and the sides felt snug and also rubbing a bit). The textured inside of the tongue felt rough and since it was tighter...my feet felt less than awesome. Coincidentally, we were shopping in the shoe section at Nordstrom and I spotted two golden goose SSs on display. Of course, there was an iridescent pair that caught my eye and I had to try them on.
> 
> View attachment 4303954
> 
> 
> Unfortunately they only had a 36 in store, so I tried them on since the 37 was clearly so inconsistent for me (at this point my feet were feeling very unpleasant). I got the 36s on after the SA stretched them a smidge and was surprised they felt more comfortable than my size 37 blurple disco glitter ones. Felt snug but slightly less so. My toe wasn’t rubbing the end, but super close.
> 
> Needless to say, at this point I was confused. Despite aforementioned snugness on the sides, as I took some steps you could see my left foot would *slightly* lift out of these iridescent 36s. I’m beyond confused at this point, unsure if my feet are numb from the pain of the blurple ones. Well, the SA takes a look at the blurple ones I was wearing and it turns out I was sent the wrong size and had been wearing the 36s all day.
> 
> So. After all that. Because I apparently am a glutton for punishment, and I really want the iridescent pair. Are the 36s, given the length appears to be fine, the right size that needs to be broken in? Or am I doomed to wear 37s with not socks (I can’t seem to find any that actually stay in place)?


----------



## sinyard

chiisaibunny said:


> Here’s a couple pics. One is with overhead lighting and the second is with indirect natural light. The floor is the same in both spots so the lighting is really diff.  (Only one foot since I had surgery on the other. )
> 
> View attachment 4295653
> View attachment 4295652



So, are you still loving these??? I can’t stop thinking about them, close to pulling the trigger and ordering!


----------



## scivolare

Chanel=Love said:


> Now you have me wondering too. I'm a true 7.5 but purchased the 38 in every pair I tried. The only ones that fit well were the studded ones that made my feet look like stumps and suede but I didn't care for the contrasting tongue so I returned both. I think I'm gonna order a 37 and see if those fit better. As far as socks, I recommend Bombas. They shouldn't move around on you. Good luck with your shoes!


Thanks! I went back today and they had bombas no show socks, but those were too big. So they came off and my foot still came out of a pair of 37s. Looks like I’m going to attempt stretching the purple ones some and see what that yields. :/



sinyard said:


> So, are you still loving these??? I can’t stop thinking about them, close to pulling the trigger and ordering!


Those crystal ones are stunning. If I didn’t have silver glitter ones (and those silver/rainbow ones), I’d go for the crystal


----------



## sabrunka

I got an email from golden goose direct that they have a sale, however I clicked the link and theres barely anything on the sale page, just a couple pairs of shoes and clothes, I hope its an error and more gets displayed!


----------



## sabrunka

Got my sequin mays in the mail... too small  small to the point of them being uncomfortable, sigh.


----------



## scivolare

sabrunka said:


> Got my sequin mays in the mail... too small  small to the point of them being uncomfortable, sigh.


Bummer! I saw a review this morning of those specific ones saying they run narrow. See reviews on Nordstrom's site: https://shop.nordstrom.com/s/golden...t_p&sp_source=rakuten&sp_campaign=z1KL9yrNyf4

I'm really struggling with the sizing. I think I was able to stretch out the iridescent ones from Nordstrom to my satisfaction, but those purple ones. Ooof. I reached out to the company that I bought them from. The box says 37 and the shoes are 36s. On those the underside of the tongue is really really rough. Has anyone else experienced that? Combined with the snugness, it's unbearable.

But truly, how are people wearing these? Looser, or fitted. I guess I have a weird habit of slightly looser for shoes that I consider my "comfy" shoes. But looser in these means my foot comes out when walking :/.


----------



## mundodabolsa

scivolare said:


> I'm really struggling with the sizing. I think I was able to stretch out the iridescent ones from Nordstrom to my satisfaction, but those purple ones. Ooof. I reached out to the company that I bought them from. The box says 37 and the shoes are 36s. *On those the underside of the tongue is really really rough*. Has anyone else experienced that? Combined with the snugness, it's unbearable.
> .



I've gotten a couple pairs lately that I feel the same way about; the terry lining is rougher.  I wear mine without socks so for me for those pairs I have to put some bandaids on certain toes or I get cut up.  But I've gotten newer ones since those that are just fine, so I don't think it's some overall decline in quality or anything like that.


----------



## scivolare

mundodabolsa said:


> I've gotten a couple pairs lately that I feel the same way about; the terry lining is rougher.  I wear mine without socks so for me for those pairs I have to put some bandaids on certain toes or I get cut up.  But I've gotten newer ones since those that are just fine, so I don't think it's some overall decline in quality or anything like that.


Thanks for confirming that that's a thing. I have a few pairs and that's the only one where it is noticeable. I may end up returning them, unfortunately!


----------



## chiisaibunny

scivolare said:


> Thanks for confirming that that's a thing. I have a few pairs and that's the only one where it is noticeable. I may end up returning them, unfortunately!



Have you tried no show or half socks? I wear half socks, they don’t move around. I get them on amazon.


----------



## chiisaibunny

sinyard said:


> So, are you still loving these??? I can’t stop thinking about them, close to pulling the trigger and ordering!



I do still love them. I tried them on when I got them and am tempted to wear them but it’s not happening, it’s raining here all week. I can’t wait till the rain stops. You can’t tell from pics but there’s s bit of sparkle and almost iridescence to them. But they’re subtle, at least from what I’ve noticed so far, much more subtle than the silver glitter. So happy I snagged them at a good price, relatively speaking. They come in that special edition box, you can see it on the GGDB website. 
If you can find your size it’s worth trying them on. I thought about them for quite a while, too!


----------



## scivolare

chiisaibunny said:


> Have you tried no show or half socks? I wear half socks, they don’t move around. I get them on amazon.
> View attachment 4306011


I haven’t tried those yet, but will. I think I prefer the 37s. Googling says there should be some wiggle room (a thumbs length), and my toe is pretty much as close to the end as you can get without scraping the front. Are the crystal ones the same sizing as the non? Are they tighter or looser, or the same?

Thanks!


----------



## scivolare

Going through an in depth analysis of where my toes hit in the 37s vs the 36. I have no effing idea what’s right. My husband is extremely annoyed but I just never buy lace up shoes. And growing up, I always sized up in athletic shoes because it felt more comfortable (I do this less now. But I remember owning a pair of 8.5s at some point, and my usual size is 6.5-7).


----------



## Notorious Pink

chiisaibunny said:


> I do still love them. I tried them on when I got them and am tempted to wear them but it’s not happening, it’s raining here all week. I can’t wait till the rain stops. You can’t tell from pics but there’s s bit of sparkle and almost iridescence to them. But they’re subtle, at least from what I’ve noticed so far, much more subtle than the silver glitter. So happy I snagged them at a good price, relatively speaking. They come in that special edition box, you can see it on the GGDB website.
> If you can find your size it’s worth trying them on. I thought about them for quite a while, too!



Are you guys discussing these? I’m sorta obsessing [emoji175][emoji175][emoji175]

https://www.shopbop.com/may-sneaker...her-shopbysize-viewall&os=false&colorId=123F1

I have a pair of rose gold ones, but I have no idea which style they are and they fit me perfectly. I am attaching a pic so perhaps someone could help me ID them. All this talk about inconsistent sizes makes me wonder if I should order the same size from Shopbop or not?







Would these be Superstars and the other ones are Mays? Should I order a different size? TIA!!!


----------



## scivolare

BBC said:


> Are you guys discussing these? I’m sorta obsessing [emoji175][emoji175][emoji175]
> 
> https://www.shopbop.com/may-sneaker...her-shopbysize-viewall&os=false&colorId=123F1
> 
> I have a pair of rose gold ones, but I have no idea which style they are and they fit me perfectly. I am attaching a pic so perhaps someone could help me ID them. All this talk about inconsistent sizes makes me wonder if I should order the same size from Shopbop or not?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would these be Superstars and the other ones are Mays? Should I order a different size? TIA!!!


I love the ones you have on. They appear to be superstars (neimans seems to have a standard gold version that they’re calling “lace up platform.” The ones on shopbop are Mays and do run differently.


----------



## sinyard

chiisaibunny said:


> I do still love them. I tried them on when I got them and am tempted to wear them but it’s not happening, it’s raining here all week. I can’t wait till the rain stops. You can’t tell from pics but there’s s bit of sparkle and almost iridescence to them. But they’re subtle, at least from what I’ve noticed so far, much more subtle than the silver glitter. So happy I snagged them at a good price, relatively speaking. They come in that special edition box, you can see it on the GGDB website.
> If you can find your size it’s worth trying them on. I thought about them for quite a while, too!



Just snagged them for $650 on NAP! Thank you so much!!!


----------



## scivolare

sinyard said:


> Just snagged them for $650 on NAP! Thank you so much!!!


Did you get charged sales tax @sinyard ?


----------



## chiisaibunny

scivolare said:


> I haven’t tried those yet, but will. I think I prefer the 37s. Googling says there should be some wiggle room (a thumbs length), and my toe is pretty much as close to the end as you can get without scraping the front. Are the crystal ones the same sizing as the non? Are they tighter or looser, or the same?
> 
> Thanks!



The crystal ones fit the same to me, not too long or short and not too wide since for me that’s a bigger issue. Luckily they don’t feel short like my floral beaded ones that I had stretched in the toe. I have all superstars in size 36 and they definitely do not all fit the same. Some are wider/longer but the only one that ran really short is the floral beaded. I don’t recommend buying them all that way though. I just really wanted them.


----------



## chiisaibunny

sinyard said:


> Just snagged them for $650 on NAP! Thank you so much!!!


Yay! And for a good price, too! Hope you love them!


----------



## sinyard

Here is a link to the crystal ones if anyone wants to see more pics or them on. They are AMAZING! 

https://www.themodist.com/en/shoes/...VRuDICh0BrgT7EAQYAyABEgKjWvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## sinyard

chiisaibunny said:


> Yay! And for a good price, too! Hope you love them!



Thank you! I’m sure I will, I love yours!


----------



## scivolare

chiisaibunny said:


> The crystal ones fit the same to me, not too long or short and not too wide since for me that’s a bigger issue. Luckily they don’t feel short like my floral beaded ones that I had stretched in the toe. I have all superstars in size 36 and they definitely do not all fit the same. Some are wider/longer but the only one that ran really short is the floral beaded. I don’t recommend buying them all that way though. I just really wanted them.



Thank you so much! Fingers crossed then. I ordered the 37s this morning before they sold out, hoping they wouldn't be any larger/looser than normal. Just waiting on a shipping notification :x.

In the meantime, these things are like pringles


----------



## chiisaibunny

scivolare said:


> Thank you so much! Fingers crossed then. I ordered the 37s this morning before they sold out, hoping they wouldn't be any larger/looser than normal. Just waiting on a shipping notification :x.
> 
> In the meantime, these things are like pringles
> View attachment 4306505



Hope they fit! LOL, they are truly addicting!


----------



## sabrunka

So since I had to return the one pair and will probably have to return the ones on their way to me, I decided to just go for a basic pair. I love the flash of neon orange, im sure these ones will fit once they arrive!


----------



## scivolare

chiisaibunny said:


> Hope they fit! LOL, they are truly addicting!


The ones I shared today do fit! Mays (after sizing up) seem to fit perfectly. Just wish the sole was less obnoxious! 



sabrunka said:


> So since I had to return the one pair and will probably have to return the ones on their way to me, I decided to just go for a basic pair. I love the flash of neon orange, im sure these ones will fit once they arrive!



The Mays definitely run smaller. The 36s in SSs are only just a smidge too small. But Mays, the 38s are perfect. These should fit better! What was the second pair you had ordered?


----------



## sabrunka

scivolare said:


> The ones I shared today do fit! Mays (after sizing up) seem to fit perfectly. Just wish the sole was less obnoxious!
> 
> 
> 
> The Mays definitely run smaller. The 36s in SSs are only just a smidge too small. But Mays, the 38s are perfect. These should fit better! What was the second pair you had ordered?



I got 41 in the mid tops! So i think they will be too big


----------



## Etain

chiisaibunny said:


> Have you tried no show or half socks? I wear half socks, they don’t move around. I get them on amazon.
> View attachment 4306011


Do you have a link for these? They are exactly what I am looking for to wear with my GGDBs, and Amazon offers several...


----------



## Etain

sinyard said:


> Here is a link to the crystal ones if anyone wants to see more pics or them on. They are AMAZING!
> 
> https://www.themodist.com/en/shoes/...VRuDICh0BrgT7EAQYAyABEgKjWvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


Gorgeous!


----------



## Etain

sabrunka said:


> Got my sequin mays in the mail... too small  small to the point of them being uncomfortable, sigh.


So sad these had to go back for you! As I true US 10, I ordered the same ones in a 40 and couldn’t even get my foot in them. I returned for a 41, and while I can’t wear them with regular socks (they are SNUG!) I had a much better experience. Mays run short and narrow compared to the Superstars. Hope you find another pair you love!


----------



## chiisaibunny

Etain said:


> Do you have a link for these? They are exactly what I am looking for to wear with my GGDBs, and Amazon offers several...



These are the ones I wear because on some of the solid colored ones the band at the opening is fairly thick and I can feel it. They’re kinda pricey for what you get, sold in pairs, one black and one white in a pack, but I haven’t found ones I like better. 
Try this link.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B000FVY33E?psc=1&ref=ppx_pop_mob_b_pd_title


----------



## sinyard

Etain said:


> Do you have a link for these? They are exactly what I am looking for to wear with my GGDBs, and Amazon offers several...



Try Stance socks too, they are my favorite! Someone on here told me about them! I think it was chiisaibunny!


----------



## Monique1004

Golden goose sale on gilt.


----------



## sabrunka

Got these today! They are a 41 and a smidge big... but not so big that they slide off. Yay!!! And for only $218!


----------



## missyb

sabrunka said:


> Got these today! They are a 41 and a smidge big... but not so big that they slide off. Yay!!! And for only $218!



Mine came yesterday. I love them first pair of mid star. So glad we got them for $218


----------



## scivolare

sabrunka said:


> Got these today! They are a 41 and a smidge big... but not so big that they slide off. Yay!!! And for only $218!


Love the color, and glad they fit


----------



## Juiblex

Wow amazing thread. I love the GH hightops personally, have 2 Slides and just got my first Francys. Love them, wasn't a fan of the orange laces those, thanfuthanthey came with another white pair.


----------



## sabrunka

Heres my other pair I got  i love the orange pop on them. I think i need some neon orange socks to go with them!


----------



## lovemyrescues

Finally got to wear my first pair out today!  I now need a second pair.


----------



## lovemyrescues

sabrunka said:


> Heres my other pair I got  i love the orange pop on them. I think i need some neon orange socks to go with them!



Can you tell me where you got your socks?  Love the sneakers on you!


----------



## sabrunka

lovemyrescues said:


> Can you tell me where you got your socks?  Love the sneakers on you!



Thanks! Theyre actually a random pair from a pack my mom found at goodwill lol. She found a new package of three pairs of these socks but I have no idea what brand they are!!


----------



## lovemyrescues

sabrunka said:


> Thanks! Theyre actually a random pair from a pack my mom found at goodwill lol. She found a new package of three pairs of these socks but I have no idea what brand they are!!



Oh darn.  Thanks though!


----------



## lovespink

sabrunka said:


> Heres my other pair I got  i love the orange pop on them. I think i need some neon orange socks to go with them!


I love those! So cool with the neon orange pop!


----------



## lovespink

So in case any of you are wondering about the men's sizing, I got an email directly from Golden Goose that said that men's and women's shoes measure exactly the same but the platform in the sole for women is 3cm and for men is 2cm. 

Also, for all those who are asking about sizing for Superstars and heels slipping out, when I first tried mine on I thought they wouldn't work out because my heel was up so high it felt like I was slipping out of my shoe. They were definitely the right size, but the slipping out feeling was uncomfortable. I took a kitchen knife (don't tell my husband) to the sole and sliced off part of the platform. I'm already tall so I don't care about the platform. It made them fit so much better! I've been wearing them for months now, no problems from the minor kitchen surgery and no slipping feeling.


----------



## lovemyrescues

lovespink said:


> So in case any of you are wondering about the men's sizing, I got an email directly from Golden Goose that said that men's and women's shoes measure exactly the same but the platform in the sole for women is 3cm and for men is 2cm.
> 
> Also, for all those who are asking about sizing for Superstars and heels slipping out, when I first tried mine on I thought they wouldn't work out because my heel was up so high it felt like I was slipping out of my shoe. They were definitely the right size, but the slipping out feeling was uncomfortable. I took a kitchen knife (don't tell my husband) to the sole and sliced off part of the platform. I'm already tall so I don't care about the platform. It made them fit so much better! I've been wearing them for months now, no problems from the minor kitchen surgery and no slipping feeling.



So a women's 40 is a men's 38?  So the men's is not wider (as I have narrow feet)?  Thanks for the tips on the Superstars.


----------



## sinyard

lovemyrescues said:


> So a women's 40 is a men's 38?  So the men's is not wider (as I have narrow feet)?  Thanks for the tips on the Superstars.



Sorry to say but the advice is wrong.  I’ve tried the men’s and sized down accordingly it’s too big. I’m a 39 and the men’s 37 was huge.


----------



## lovemyrescues

sinyard said:


> Sorry to say but the advice is wrong.  I’ve tried the men’s and sized down accordingly it’s too big. I’m a 39 and the men’s 37 was huge.



Darn.


----------



## lovespink

lovemyrescues said:


> So a women's 40 is a men's 38?  So the men's is not wider (as I have narrow feet)?  Thanks for the tips on the Superstars.


European sizing does not distinguish between mens and womens. For example, a size 40 is the same size in mens and womens but would translate to a US 9.5 womens and US 8 mens. So you would wear your same size Golden Goose whether you were in "mens" or "womens".


----------



## lovemyrescues

lovespink said:


> European sizing does not distinguish between mens and womens. For example, a size 40 is the same size in mens and womens but would translate to a US 9.5 womens and US 8 mens. So you would wear your same size Golden Goose whether you were in "mens" or "womens".



Have you tried on the men's to compare?  I may need to do this.


----------



## lovespink

lovemyrescues said:


> Have you tried on the men's to compare?  I may need to do this.


I don't have a direct comparison, I have women's Superstars in size 41 and I ordered men's Slides in size 41, when they arrived they felt really roomy in the toe area. But when i held up the soles the black part measured exactly alike. The insoles when removed were exactly the same size too. I think I need Slides in size 40 but I'm hesitant to order them again and deal with returns. Eventually I'll make it to the GG store near me.


----------



## lovemyrescues

lovespink said:


> I don't have a direct comparison, I have women's Superstars in size 41 and I ordered men's Slides in size 41, when they arrived they felt really roomy in the toe area. But when i held up the soles the black part measured exactly alike. The insoles when removed were exactly the same size too. I think I need Slides in size 40 but I'm hesitant to order them again and deal with returns. Eventually I'll make it to the GG store near me.



Thanks!  I may grab a pair from Nordstrom since I can return them to my local store.  I want to hit the GG Store in San Francisco eventually.


----------



## lovespink

lovemyrescues said:


> Thanks!  I may grab a pair from Nordstrom since I can return them to my local store.  I want to hit the GG Store in San Francisco eventually.


That's my store too! Haven't been there yet though.


----------



## lovemyrescues

lovespink said:


> That's my store too! Haven't been there yet though.



I have not yet as well.  I have to soon though!  I just try to avoid BART and driving is a pain so...


----------



## lovemyrescues

OK my SA at Nordstrom said the men's are wider.  If that is true I need to stick to women's.


----------



## mundodabolsa

Anyone have sizing thoughts on the hi stars?  Should I go with my smaller GG size or my larger size (as in I wear 38s in super stars and 37s in slides/mid stars/ball stars)? 

Thanks!


----------



## sinyard

mundodabolsa said:


> Anyone have sizing thoughts on the hi stars?  Should I go with my smaller GG size or my larger size (as in I wear 38s in super stars and 37s in slides/mid stars/ball stars)?
> 
> Thanks!



Go with your smaller size, I can wear a 39 or 40 and the 40 is too big in the Hi Star. They are very stiff shoe, not as comfortable as the Running Sole or Superstar.


----------



## mundodabolsa

sinyard said:


> Go with your smaller size, I can wear a 39 or 40 and the 40 is too big in the Hi Star. They are very stiff shoe, not as comfortable as the Running Sole or Superstar.



Great! Thanks for the reply.  

Stiff huh?  Boo... perhaps I need to save my $$ for a different pair in that case.  thanks!


----------



## Chanel=Love

Just ordered these but they are pre-order and won't ship until April. Have any of you ladies seen this in the San Francisco store? I'm heading up there next weekend.


----------



## pursegal22

sabrunka said:


> Got these today! They are a 41 and a smidge big... but not so big that they slide off. Yay!!! And for only $218!


Congrats!!! These are super cute. Do you mind me asking where you found these? Are they the mid stars?


----------



## sabrunka

pursegal22 said:


> Congrats!!! These are super cute. Do you mind me asking where you found these? Are they the mid stars?



Yes they are mid stars! And I got them at neimans- i called in to get a price match to bergdorfs since they were on sale there and they matched for me


----------



## rakhee81

Apologies if this has been asked before. Do the Hi Stars fit the same/similarly to the superstars in terms of sizing?


----------



## Raffaluv

Here’s my latest superstar addition - plaid is a favorite of mine & love the leopard laces!


----------



## bootsandbags

Thinking about buying these but not sure about black shoes and if I'm too old to pull off the mid style.  Does anyone have these?  I have 3 pairs of white ss and 1 pair of silver glitter ball so this would be a big departure!


----------



## sinyard

Raffaluv said:


> Here’s my latest superstar addition - plaid is a favorite of mine & love the leopard laces!



I had these too and had to send them back to Barney’s, they tongue was torn. I was soooo mad!


----------



## sinyard

rakhee81 said:


> Apologies if this has been asked before. Do the Hi Stars fit the same/similarly to the superstars in terms of sizing?



IMO they run a tad larger. So with your smaller size if you’re between two sizes.


----------



## missyb

Raffaluv said:


> Here’s my latest superstar addition - plaid is a favorite of mine & love the leopard laces!



Love these!


----------



## sinyard

bootsandbags said:


> Thinking about buying these but not sure about black shoes and if I'm too old to pull off the mid style.  Does anyone have these?  I have 3 pairs of white ss and 1 pair of silver glitter ball so this would be a big departure!



Mid Star is hard to wear unless you have long legs. They make the legs look choppy IMO. If I were you I’d get a Slide instead of the Mid Star...


----------



## lovespink

Chanel=Love said:


> Just ordered these but they are pre-order and won't ship until April. Have any of you ladies seen this in the San Francisco store? I'm heading up there next weekend.


Those are sweet! Where are you pre-ordering from?


----------



## lovespink

I just ordered these Nordstrom exclusives today... so excited!


----------



## missyb

lovespink said:


> I just ordered these Nordstrom exclusives today... so excited!



Love these. I have the mid stars


----------



## scivolare

lovespink said:


> I just ordered these Nordstrom exclusives today... so excited!


Those are so cute! Perfect for Spring


----------



## lovemyrescues

These are new at Nordstrom: https://shop.nordstrom.com/s/golden-goose-superstar-low-top-sneaker-women/5191958


----------



## lovemyrescues

lovemyrescues said:


> These are new at Nordstrom: https://shop.nordstrom.com/s/golden-goose-superstar-low-top-sneaker-women/5191958



Actually they just got a bunch of new styles in!


----------



## Raffaluv

missyb said:


> Love these!



Thank you! Finally have a pair w/ a lil leopard print


----------



## Raffaluv

sinyard said:


> I had these too and had to send them back to Barney’s, they tongue was torn. I was soooo mad!



Aaaaw sorry to hear that!


----------



## Chanel=Love

Thanks I ordered from Intermix. They have 15% off if you sign up for emails 
https://www.intermixonline.com/gold...r=900&cgid=shoe-designer-golden-goose#start=1



lovespink said:


> Those are sweet! Where are you pre-ordering from?


----------



## KensingtonUK

Sizing help. If I wear a 40 in superstar, what size slides would I be? 40 or 39?


----------



## Monique1004

While shopping yesterday. I got a lot of compliments on them. Some people first thought they were converse though.


----------



## missyb

KensingtonUK said:


> Sizing help. If I wear a 40 in superstar, what size slides would I be? 40 or 39?



I got the slides in a 40 as I’m a 40 in SUperstar but ended up returning them because my heel kept lifting up. I returned for the mid star in a 40 and love them


----------



## Raffaluv

Monique1004 said:


> While shopping yesterday. I got a lot of compliments on them. Some people first thought they were converse though.
> View attachment 4329658
> View attachment 4329659



Yes! A few people have thought mine were converse also  Love these on you! Such great colors!


----------



## Chanel=Love

Love those! And your sweatshirt! Where is it from if you don't mind?



Monique1004 said:


> While shopping yesterday. I got a lot of compliments on them. Some people first thought they were converse though.
> View attachment 4329658
> View attachment 4329659


----------



## bootsandbags

Monique1004 said:


> While shopping yesterday. I got a lot of compliments on them. Some people first thought they were converse though.
> View attachment 4329658
> View attachment 4329659


love these shoes!!!  are they from ss19?


----------



## lovemyrescues

FYI I have gotten tons of compliments on this outfit and wear them with my GG Sneakers.  You can get them at https://www.ellandemm.com/


----------



## Monique1004

bootsandbags said:


> love these shoes!!!  are they from ss19?



They’re the Nordstrom exclusive version from last season.


----------



## Monique1004

Chanel=Love said:


> Love those! And your sweatshirt! Where is it from if you don't mind?



This sweater is so cute. I even got one for my BFF. The stars are made of metallic leather. It’s quotation cashmere sweater from Bloomingdales.


----------



## guadishere

Hi there! Can anyone tell if this gg superstar are legit? there is a video and few images also
https://www.depop.com/fr4ncesc4_1/fr4ncesc4_1-golden-goose-modello-superstar-e


----------



## KensingtonUK

Going to Italy in a few months. Does anyone know if they are cheaper there than France or the US?


----------



## sinyard

guadishere said:


> Hi there! Can anyone tell if this gg superstar are legit? there is a video and few images also
> https://www.depop.com/fr4ncesc4_1/fr4ncesc4_1-golden-goose-modello-superstar-e



Fake and a very bad one


----------



## sinyard

KensingtonUK said:


> Going to Italy in a few months. Does anyone know if they are cheaper there than France or the US?



I’ve bought shoes coming right from Italy DHL and they’ve always been cheaper.


----------



## kbell

These are my new favorite sneakers! 
They are Mays - I find the fit TTS. I also have a pair of superstars. Both are 36. I find the superstars run a smidge big. I take a euro 36/US 6 in all shoes & the Mays fit normal while the Superstars are definitely longer, even held up against each other you can see the difference. 
It was noted my Mays run small but I think they run TTS. Also, there is barely a back lift in them if at all compared to the noticeable lift in the superstars. I prefer the Mays. I love them, but got 1/2 off which made it easier to love them.


----------



## guadishere

sinyard said:


> Fake and a very bad one


thank you


----------



## guadishere

sinyard said:


> Fake and a very bad one


Boo I feel such an idiot !  Too late now! I've already bought them...i wish i discovered this forum before i bought them... they still haven't arrived


----------



## fitofrage

kbell said:


> View attachment 4333626
> 
> 
> These are my new favorite sneakers!
> They are Mays - I find the fit TTS. I also have a pair of superstars. Both are 36. I find the superstars run a smidge big. I take a euro 36/US 6 in all shoes & the Mays fit normal while the Superstars are definitely longer, even held up against each other you can see the difference.
> It was noted my Mays run small but I think they run TTS. Also, there is barely a back lift in them if at all compared to the noticeable lift in the superstars. I prefer the Mays. I love them, but got 1/2 off which made it easier to love them.



I was contemplating these too. So cute!


----------



## lovemyrescues

Last night on seattlesarahshops Instastories on Instagram (part of the store Luxury Garage Sale I think) she had 2 GG sneakers on her Instastories.  One was size 40 other 41.  I know the low tops were $225 for very good condition.  I passed since I did not want the yellow backs but wanted you all to know.  Again she is a SA for the store.


----------



## lovemyrescues

She posted them on her Instagram page


----------



## sinyard

lovemyrescues said:


> She posted them on her Instagram page



The ones with the yellow back are a possible replica. I’d need to see the insoles to confirm.


----------



## lovemyrescues

sinyard said:


> The ones with the yellow back are a possible replica. I’d need to see the insoles to confirm.


ask her to take them out in photos.  She sent me a bunch but not the insoles, she will


----------



## sabrunka

Mytheresa has additional 20% off sale and theres a pair of GGs that I somehow found?!? They dont appear anywhere on the website anymore, I had them in my cart which is the only reason I could find the page again. They are sparkly pale pink and have several sizes left, and free shipping no minimum ends tonight! Paid $288 for them  used my ****** cashback so they were basically free.

https://www.mytheresa.com/en-us/golden-goose-deluxe-brand-superstar-leather-sneakers-915327.html


----------



## sinyard

lovemyrescues said:


> ask her to take them out in photos.  She sent me a bunch but not the insoles, she will



Thanks. I’m not interested in them.


----------



## roses5682

Anyone have these? I keep going back and forth and am wondering how they look in real life.


----------



## SpaceCadet

Hi there,

Just quietly prowling and enjoying this thread- which btw is feeding a new obsession- thank you!
(Not so) Quick questions:
1) Just bought my first Superstars (below) and am stressing if I got the correct size in spite of the plethora of info here. Some say SS run smaller and some say bigger. I am a true 6.5 (but had to size up in my running shoes when they made the toe box narrower) and bought a 37. My Ash (Italian sneakers) are all 37. The insole measurement sounds long(!) - was I right to get size 37 or no?


2) I saw these and wondered if in general glitter SS are too flashy or the colour below too bright. I’d probably change out the green laces to white. They are girls (38 with a 24” insole). I am a plain, not girly-girl dresser so cannot explain my magpie attraction to these but am trying to justify their purchase as livening up my jeans and sweater wardrobe of black, white, grey and navy. 

Sorry for the length and all opinions are welcome!  Thanks so much!!


----------



## Monique1004

SpaceCadet said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Just quietly prowling and enjoying this thread- which btw is feeding a new obsession- thank you!
> (Not so) Quick questions:
> 1) Just bought my first Superstars (below) and am stressing if I got the correct size in spite of the plethora of info here. Some say SS run smaller and some say bigger. I am a true 6.5 (but had to size up in my running shoes when they made the toe box narrower) and bought a 37. My Ash (Italian sneakers) are all 37. The insole measurement sounds long(!) - was I right to get size 37 or no?
> View attachment 4337377
> 
> 2) I saw these and wondered if in general glitter SS are too flashy or the colour below too bright. I’d probably change out the green laces to white. They are girls (38 with a 24” insole). I am a plain, not girly-girl dresser so cannot explain my magpie attraction to these but am trying to justify their purchase as livening up my jeans and sweater wardrobe of black, white, grey and navy.
> 
> Sorry for the length and all opinions are welcome!  Thanks so much!!
> 
> View attachment 4337388



37 sounds right. I’ll pass on the second pair though.


----------



## missyb

I haven’t seen them irl but they have been on sale at bergdorfs
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 4337474


----------



## missyb

roses5682 said:


> Anyone have these? I keep going back and forth and am wondering how they look in real life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4336988



I haven’t seen these irl but they have been on sale at bergdorfs


----------



## SpaceCadet

Monique1004 said:


> 37 sounds right. I’ll pass on the second pair though.


Many thanks for your input and advice! ❤️


----------



## fitofrage

SpaceCadet said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Just quietly prowling and enjoying this thread- which btw is feeding a new obsession- thank you!
> (Not so) Quick questions:
> 1) Just bought my first Superstars (below) and am stressing if I got the correct size in spite of the plethora of info here. Some say SS run smaller and some say bigger. I am a true 6.5 (but had to size up in my running shoes when they made the toe box narrower) and bought a 37. My Ash (Italian sneakers) are all 37. The insole measurement sounds long(!) - was I right to get size 37 or no?
> View attachment 4337377
> 
> 2) I saw these and wondered if in general glitter SS are too flashy or the colour below too bright. I’d probably change out the green laces to white. They are girls (38 with a 24” insole). I am a plain, not girly-girl dresser so cannot explain my magpie attraction to these but am trying to justify their purchase as livening up my jeans and sweater wardrobe of black, white, grey and navy.
> 
> Sorry for the length and all opinions are welcome!  Thanks so much!!
> 
> View attachment 4337388



I would totally wear that second pair!


----------



## SpaceCadet

fitofrage said:


> I would totally wear that second pair!


Thank you for weighing in! Dang, it won't take much to push me over the edge and get them.  I think this drab winter is making me long for some pink glitter right now


----------



## lovemyrescues

Hey I just saw this on Instagram stories.  I know the store is a good consignment store but cannot vouch if the shoes are authentic or not. But wanted to share.


----------



## sinyard

lovemyrescues said:


> Hey I just saw this on Instagram stories.  I know the store is a good consignment store but cannot vouch if the shoes are authentic or not. But wanted to share.



All three are authentic


----------



## sinyard

I just ordered these private editions at Matchesfashion. The running sole is now one of my favorite styles that GG makes. Just wanted to share!


----------



## lovemyrescues

sinyard said:


> All three are authentic


Oh good!  I hope someone in the group snags them!


----------



## sabrunka

Ahhh omg Im in love with this pair I just got! Soooo worth using my e-bates check (plus $8 out of pocket lol) for them. I tried to capture a photo showing the fat pink glitter but it was hard to capture!


----------



## fitofrage

sabrunka said:


> Ahhh omg Im in love with this pair I just got! Soooo worth using my e-bates check (plus $8 out of pocket lol) for them. I tried to capture a photo showing the fat pink glitter but it was hard to capture!
> View attachment 4339481
> 
> View attachment 4339482



Pretty!


----------



## Ninja warrior

I’m usually a size 7, 37 but I find the 37 in the mid stars and superstars a little big and my heels keep popping up and I’m curling my toes when I walk so the shoe doesn’t fall off. I just bought a 36 in superstars so i’ll see how it goes. Anyone else find the shoes run bigger? I measured my feet and they are 22.5cm but wide.


----------



## Ninja warrior

chiisaibunny said:


> I am also wondering if anyone uses a waterproofing/protective spray on their suede shoes? Do you protect the fabric ones?
> Or do you let them, since they’re already distressed, wear naturally without special protection?


Yes, I waterproof all mine.


----------



## Ninja warrior

missyb said:


> Not sure which to get. This will be my first pair of high tops my other 2 are the low.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4247932
> View attachment 4247933
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Any thoughts?


I have pink glitter  mid stars and they are awesome. I once again found my usual size of 37, runs big in these.


----------



## Ninja warrior

missyb said:


> Mine came yesterday. I love them first pair of mid star. So glad we got them for $218


I have those as well in 37 and they are a little big


----------



## Ninja warrior

SpaceCadet said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Just quietly prowling and enjoying this thread- which btw is feeding a new obsession- thank you!
> (Not so) Quick questions:
> 1) Just bought my first Superstars (below) and am stressing if I got the correct size in spite of the plethora of info here. Some say SS run smaller and some say bigger. I am a true 6.5 (but had to size up in my running shoes when they made the toe box narrower) and bought a 37. My Ash (Italian sneakers) are all 37. The insole measurement sounds long(!) - was I right to get size 37 or no?
> View attachment 4337377
> 
> 2) I saw these and wondered if in general glitter SS are too flashy or the colour below too bright. I’d probably change out the green laces to white. They are girls (38 with a 24” insole). I am a plain, not girly-girl dresser so cannot explain my magpie attraction to these but am trying to justify their purchase as livening up my jeans and sweater wardrobe of black, white, grey and navy.
> 
> Sorry for the length and all opinions are welcome!  Thanks so much!!
> 
> View attachment 4337388


I’m usually a size 7, 37 and have found the  37 in SS  (suede) a little big.


----------



## kprice1019

What do you guys think of these fuchsia ones?


----------



## kprice1019

kprice1019 said:


> What do you guys think of these fuchsia ones?



Ugh sorry the picture isn’t posting


----------



## kprice1019

kprice1019 said:


> Ugh sorry the picture isn’t posting


----------



## kprice1019

Sorry for all the posts! Had to come to the website to post the picture.


----------



## kprice1019

Also which black ones do you prefer?  Thank you!!


----------



## kbell

Ninja warrior said:


> I’m usually a size 7, 37 but I find the 37 in the mid stars and superstars a little big and my heels keep popping up and I’m curling my toes when I walk so the shoe doesn’t fall off. I just bought a 36 in superstars so i’ll see how it goes. Anyone else find the shoes run bigger? I measured my feet and they are 22.5cm but wide.



I find the superstars feel about 1/2 size big on me. They are visibly a smidge longer when held up to other same size footwear. On all the shoe sizing devices I come up an exact 6/36. Superstar 36s are like 6.5’s - at least my one pair are. I can wear them with the laces tight but I prefer shoes fit correctly like their May style does on me. Good luck with the 36s!


----------



## sabrunka

kprice1019 said:


> Also which black ones do you prefer?  Thank you!!



I like the ones with the purple! But im one for random weird pops of color and patterns. They look more fun!


----------



## daevy

kbell said:


> I find the superstars feel about 1/2 size big on me. They are visibly a smidge longer when held up to other same size footwear. On all the shoe sizing devices I come up an exact 6/36. Superstar 36s are like 6.5’s - at least my one pair are. I can wear them with the laces tight but I prefer shoes fit correctly like their May style does on me. Good luck with the 36s!





Ninja warrior said:


> I’m usually a size 7, 37 and have found the  37 in SS  (suede) a little big.



On me the SS in 36 are a bit too tight, and 37 a tiiiiiny bit bigger than I’d prefer - but I wear socks, so they are good! 
I actually think my suede SS is the one that fit me best! The leather ones seem bigger.
I actually prefer their hi-tops when it comes to size/comfort.
Good luck with the 36!


----------



## daevy

kprice1019 said:


> Also which black ones do you prefer?  Thank you!!



I like the fuchsia, though I wouldn’t personally wear it! But hey, you rock it.

Also, I like both options! In my experience with SS, however, the all-leather superstars are not as comfortable as the ones with a bit of suede for some reason.
Actually, my favorite pair of SS is a suede one.


----------



## daevy

Quick question to you all: do you/have you/would you buy GG on sites like Poshmark? Do you use it at all?
I’m trying to downsize my closet and have been trying to sell a few things on there, but it’s a bit tiresome? Haha maybe it’s just me. 
There also seem to be so many not authentic articles listed.


----------



## SpaceCadet

Ninja warrior said:


> I’m usually a size 7, 37 and have found the  37 in SS  (suede) a little big.


Thanks for sharing this.  Here's hoping you've found a solution...
I have a feeling mine will be too long but wondering if an insole will help.  Have you ever tried this or is it a poor fit with the existing insole?


----------



## bootsandbags

kprice1019 said:


> Sorry for all the posts! Had to come to the website to post the picture.


I think they're super cute!  are they this season?


----------



## kprice1019

bootsandbags said:


> I think they're super cute!  are they this season?



Yes, but currently on sale on farfetch and shopbop


----------



## Monique1004

Ninja warrior said:


> I have those as well in 37 and they are a little big



I also noticed midstars are tad bigger. I'm US6 & wear 36 in GG. On midstar, 36 is big but 35 is too tight. So settled with 36.


----------



## missyb

Ninja warrior said:


> I have pink glitter  mid stars and they are awesome. I once again found my usual size of 37, runs big in these.



I actually got the pink glitter last month for $218 at BG and love them


----------



## Ninja warrior

So i’ve tried a size 36 in leather superstars and they fit quite snug. I’ll have to wear them out to see how they really feel. Love them. I’m addicted to GG’s now!


----------



## Ninja warrior

kprice1019 said:


> Also which black ones do you prefer?  Thank you!!


Love the Black with the white star


----------



## Ha4ly

Hello,

I am new to posting. I am not familiar with Golden goose but I have recently saw some that I like. Could anyone tell me why some of the shoes have the letters “GGDB...” on the side but these do not?

Thank You


----------



## sinyard

Yennocent said:


> View attachment 4342026
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I am new to posting. I am not familiar with Golden goose but I have recently saw some that I like. Could anyone tell me why some of the shoes have the letters “GGDB...” on the side but these do not?
> 
> Thank You



Hi! It just depends on the style. Some with have it with metal on the side some will have it in writing. Some will have a fabric label on tongue some will have have the tongue embossed. Enjoy!


----------



## sabrunka

Just a random mini rant lol but I wish the superstars didnt have the mini wedge! My feet feel like theyre gonna fall out!


----------



## sinyard

sabrunka said:


> Just a random mini rant lol but I wish the superstars didnt have the mini wedge! My feet feel like theyre gonna fall out!



I’d never buy them if they didn’t have that wedge. Try the Running Sole, they don’t have the wedge.


----------



## missyb

sinyard said:


> I’d never buy them if they didn’t have that wedge. Try the Running Sole, they don’t have the wedge.



Yes the wedge to me makes it so comfy


----------



## Chanel=Love

Totally agree! I think that's part of what makes them special.



sinyard said:


> I’d never buy them if they didn’t have that wedge. Try the Running Sole, they don’t have the wedge.


----------



## sabrunka

sinyard said:


> I’d never buy them if they didn’t have that wedge. Try the Running Sole, they don’t have the wedge.





missyb said:


> Yes the wedge to me makes it so comfy





Chanel=Love said:


> Totally agree! I think that's part of what makes them special.



I know i know, I did get used to it eventually I just guess Im not used to them being so low on my ankle. Plus Im already 5’10 so I dont really need the wedge anyways lol! For sure they got comfier as the night went on.


----------



## lovemyrescues

sabrunka said:


> I know i know, I did get used to it eventually I just guess Im not used to them being so low on my ankle. Plus Im already 5’10 so I dont really need the wedge anyways lol! For sure they got comfier as the night went on.



Ha ha I am 5'8" so I get it!


----------



## daevy

sabrunka said:


> Just a random mini rant lol but I wish the superstars didnt have the mini wedge! My feet feel like theyre gonna fall out!


That's unusual! It's what makes them different...
But why not take the insole out and swap them? I never tried, but I'm sure it would be okay.


----------



## Chanel=Love

Lucky you! I'm only 5'3" so I need every extra bit I can get 



sabrunka said:


> I know i know, I did get used to it eventually I just guess Im not used to them being so low on my ankle. Plus Im already 5’10 so I dont really need the wedge anyways lol! For sure they got comfier as the night went on.


----------



## kprice1019

Question.. I just got these now sold out on Nordstrom in a 35.. my leather super stars are a 36 with some room but are fine. These are just a tad snug but I love them. With them having suede will they have some give to them over a few wears?


----------



## kprice1019

kprice1019 said:


> Question.. I just got these now sold out on Nordstrom in a 35.. my leather super stars are a 36 with some room but are fine. These are just a tad snug but I love them. With them having suede will they have some give to them over a few wears?


Also how do you lace them to wear them with the untied look? Which I think wearing them a little tighter allows for that?


----------



## sinyard

kprice1019 said:


> Also how do you lace them to wear them with the untied look? Which I think wearing them a little tighter allows for that?



They might stretch width but not length.  The worst part of having them too small is waking in them and after a while you’ll feel your toe jamming into the front. I’d get a 36.


----------



## kprice1019

sinyard said:


> They might stretch width but not length.  The worst part of having them too small is waking in them and after a while you’ll feel your toe jamming into the front. I’d get a 36.



Thanks I actually think it’s not the length the tightness in the toe


----------



## lovespink

KensingtonUK said:


> Going to Italy in a few months. Does anyone know if they are cheaper there than France or the US?


They definitely are. I saw them in Paris in the 300 Euro range for the ones that are $500 here. Depending on your exchange rate about 20% cheaper. Also you can look at the Golden Goose website for a different country and see the prices.


----------



## lovespink

sabrunka said:


> Ahhh omg Im in love with this pair I just got! Soooo worth using my e-bates check (plus $8 out of pocket lol) for them. I tried to capture a photo showing the fat pink glitter but it was hard to capture!
> View attachment 4339481
> 
> View attachment 4339482


I love pink and gray together! So great!


----------



## lovespink

lovespink said:


> They definitely are. I saw them in Paris in the 300 Euro range for the ones that are $500 here. Depending on your exchange rate about 20% cheaper. Also you can look at the Golden Goose website for a different country and see the prices.


Just reread this and realized you said cheaper than France...so I answered wrong. But you can check the GG website as country Italy to see prices.


----------



## lovespink

sabrunka said:


> Just a random mini rant lol but I wish the superstars didnt have the mini wedge! My feet feel like theyre gonna fall out!


I hate the wedge too, I actually cut them off with my kitchen knife. Months ago and they are great and fit so much better!


----------



## lovespink

kprice1019 said:


> Also which black ones do you prefer?  Thank you!!


I recently got the top black ones with the silver glitter heel and they are soooo cool!! I've been wearing them with everything. They're both edgy and sophisticated. So that's my vote!


----------



## lovespink

Yennocent said:


> View attachment 4342026
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I am new to posting. I am not familiar with Golden goose but I have recently saw some that I like. Could anyone tell me why some of the shoes have the letters “GGDB...” on the side but these do not?
> 
> Thank You


They only say "GGDB" on one sneaker. The other sneaker will have it. This confused me for a bit too!


----------



## daevy

chiisaibunny said:


> Ok I’m gonna ask a silly/stupid question. Maybe this is rhetorical and I already know the answer, but want to hear how other people view this. Is it that you, generic you, want to keep them looking new=unworn for as long as possible? I’ve seen on other threads that people don’t like their dress shoes to crease and some even try to say they’re defective. But they’re leather and patent shoes so the creasing is inevitable.
> These are sneakers, meant to be worn and loved so wear is inevitable. GG intentionally distresses the shoes (and boots) so they have a particular design aesthetic, it seems, that embraces the slightly broken in look. I guess I don’t mind creases and the distressed sole. I don’t like bright white soles so the distressing is perfect for me. I recently got a pair of black leather with black laces and glitter on the back. These are the most comfortable pair of GG to date and I’m surprised because the leather ones I’ve tried in the past have been less comfy than my suede or canvas shoes. And they already have creases, had them almost when new and they had not been tried on previously. Help me understand.



It's been so long since this post, but can you tell me which pair you're talking about? 
I've never had luck with the all-leather ones!


----------



## mundodabolsa

sinyard said:


> I just ordered these private editions at Matchesfashion. The running sole is now one of my favorite styles that GG makes. Just wanted to share!



These have definitely been on my shortlist for a while now.  They're great!


----------



## daevy

Do any of you own the leopard SS? If so, how comfortable would you rate them, comparing to all other pairs? 

Also, I'd love to know which is the comfiest pair all of you own!


----------



## mundodabolsa

daevy said:


> Do any of you own the leopard SS? If so, how comfortable would you rate them, comparing to all other pairs?
> 
> Also, I'd love to know which is the comfiest pair all of you own!



You're going to have to be more specific because there are many, many versions of leopard superstars


----------



## daevy

mundodabolsa said:


> You're going to have to be more specific because there are many, many versions of leopard superstars


Haha you're absolutely right there. I meant the one that quite frankly I'd call the most popular leopard style, because they're always the ones I see. The one with fur and suede tongue in grey I think?

(Also, unrelated, but now I'm so curious about your username)


----------



## mundodabolsa

daevy said:


> Haha you're absolutely right there. I meant the one that quite frankly I'd call the most popular leopard style, because they're always the ones I see. The one with fur and suede tongue in grey I think?
> 
> (Also, unrelated, but now I'm so curious about your username)



Ah, well I don't have that pair but I have others that have one material on the sides and suede tongues and I consistently find those to be the most comfortable actually.


----------



## zochristiana

Hello everyone! I’m new to this forum and will soon be new to the ggdb. I just had a few questions to help me authenticate these used shoes and reassure my purchase. The tag on the tongue is yellow (is this normal)? The stars appear torn/worn, is this normal too? I’ve tried tor research on my own but I can’t find any that have the scuffed stars. The soles do not look worn, so I doubt it’s from personal use. Lastly, the sole is not white but a pinkish? Can anyone guesstimate how old these are? Thanks!


----------



## daevy

mundodabolsa said:


> Ah, well I don't have that pair but I have others that have one material on the sides and suede tongues and I consistently find those to be the most comfortable actually.


Thank you! I also agree that the ones with suede cap/tongue are usually the most comfortable. Never had luck with all-leather


----------



## chiisaibunny

Sure, it’s these. They’re the same design but have a diff colored star and diff glitter. .I love the streamlined look and feel/narrowness of this shoe, both fit the same so it’s great for my feet. My silver star with silver glitter is not as distressed as in the pic. That pic is from the GGDB website. 
There’s a purple star ss someone recently posted that I’ve been looking at. I’m telling myself  do not need another pair of black gg. LOL


----------



## dorcast

daevy said:


> Haha you're absolutely right there. I meant the one that quite frankly I'd call the most popular leopard style, because they're always the ones I see. The one with fur and suede tongue in grey I think?
> 
> (Also, unrelated, but now I'm so curious about your username)



These?  I  have them and they are the most comfortable of my 3 pairs.  My others are  pair of suede SS and a pair of suede Francy (which are not comfortable for me).   Not sure where you are located, but I ordered mine from the UK Net-a-Porter site, and with the exchange at the time, they came out to be less expensive. I'm in the US.


----------



## dorcast

daevy said:


> Quick question to you all: do you/have you/would you buy GG on sites like Poshmark? Do you use it at all?
> I’m trying to downsize my closet and have been trying to sell a few things on there, but it’s a bit tiresome? Haha maybe it’s just me.
> There also seem to be so many not authentic articles listed.


I've both bought and sold GG on Poshmark.  I bought from a seller I trusted who seems to be the GG expert on Posh.  I sold a pair that I had worn a few times and just didn't like on me.   Definitely at a loss, and I hate giving up 20% to Poshmark, but it felt "safer" to me than Ebay for them.  A few less scammers, no tracking down the money once it's sold, etc.


----------



## roses5682

chiisaibunny said:


> View attachment 4347093
> 
> View attachment 4347091
> 
> Sure, it’s these. They’re the same design but have a diff colored star and diff glitter. .I love the streamlined look and feel/narrowness of this shoe, both fit the same so it’s great for my feet. My silver star with silver glitter is not as distressed as in the pic. That pic is from the GGDB website.
> There’s a purple star ss someone recently posted that I’ve been looking at. I’m telling myself  do not need another pair of black gg. LOL



What color are these called? I love them.


----------



## zochristiana

Dear Sinyard, 
Would you be able to help me authenticate these that I have just purchased? 
Thank you so much!


----------



## daevy

chiisaibunny said:


> View attachment 4347093
> 
> View attachment 4347091
> 
> Sure, it’s these. They’re the same design but have a diff colored star and diff glitter. .I love the streamlined look and feel/narrowness of this shoe, both fit the same so it’s great for my feet. My silver star with silver glitter is not as distressed as in the pic. That pic is from the GGDB website.
> There’s a purple star ss someone recently posted that I’ve been looking at. I’m telling myself  do not need another pair of black gg. LOL


Thank you!
I have been eyeing these, when I read your post yesterday I was like "are we talking about the same one?", glad to know they are comfy!
Now I'm in between the first one you shown and the leopard I was talking about (Dorcast showed a picture)


----------



## daevy

roses5682 said:


> What color are these called? I love them.


They are lovely, no?
Go to Neiman Marcus, they have one there, it's called Superstar Leather & Glitter Low-Top Sneakers and it's 515, I think.


----------



## daevy

dorcast said:


> These?  I  have them and they are the most comfortable of my 3 pairs.  My others are  pair of suede SS and a pair of suede Francy (which are not comfortable for me).   Not sure where you are located, but I ordered mine from the UK Net-a-Porter site, and with the exchange at the time, they came out to be less expensive. I'm in the US.
> 
> View attachment 4347172


Yeah, these! They've been on my list for a while. So good to know they're comfortable. Funny, though, my suede one is definitely the one I find more forgiving on my feet (I have very snotty feet).
 I'm also in the US, I had no idea I could order from NAP UK!



dorcast said:


> I've both bought and sold GG on Poshmark.  I bought from a seller I trusted who seems to be the GG expert on Posh.  I sold a pair that I had worn a few times and just didn't like on me.   Definitely at a loss, and I hate giving up 20% to Poshmark, but it felt "safer" to me than Ebay for them.  A few less scammers, no tracking down the money once it's sold, etc.



Yeah, I just sold my pair of Francys on Poshmark, for a much lower price than I'd like actually. Brand new. But it's okay, I figure it's better than have it sitting unworn in my closet.
I came to the conclusion I have absolutely no patience to be on there. I'm a very bad negotiator, it turns out.
That said, I'd rather take my chances there than on Ebay. Heard some pretty bad stories.


----------



## roses5682

daevy said:


> They are lovely, no?
> Go to Neiman Marcus, they have one there, it's called Superstar Leather & Glitter Low-Top Sneakers and it's 515, I think.



Thanks. Sadly they don't have my size. I really like the one with the blue star.


----------



## daevy

roses5682 said:


> Thanks. Sadly they don't have my size. I really like the one with the blue star.


I'm pretty sure I saw those too... I'll try to see if I can find it and get back to ya.


----------



## dorcast

daevy said:


> Yeah, I just sold my pair of Francys on Poshmark, for a much lower price than I'd like actually. Brand new. But it's okay, I figure it's better than have it sitting unworn in my closet.
> I came to the conclusion I have absolutely no patience to be on there. I'm a very bad negotiator, it turns out.
> That said, I'd rather take my chances there than on Ebay. Heard some pretty bad stories.



That's how I feel.  I have no patience for the lowballers and the social aspect of Poshmark, but I wasn't wearing them, and it feels less stressful than Ebay.


----------



## daevy

roses5682 said:


> Thanks. Sadly they don't have my size. I really like the one with the blue star.





daevy said:


> I'm pretty sure I saw those too... I'll try to see if I can find it and get back to ya.



Ah, couldn't find them. Maybe I was mistaking those for one of these (they're cute too):
https://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/p/g...nements%3D&eItemId=prod144300036&cmCat=search
https://www.saksoff5th.com/golden-g...xe+Brand&N=4294960951+302023692&bmUID=mzfMRJ5


----------



## daevy

dorcast said:


> That's how I feel.  I have no patience for the lowballers and the social aspect of Poshmark, but I wasn't wearing them, and it feels less stressful than Ebay.


Yeah. Don't get me started on the "parties".  And so many people pricing their items insanely high, I don't get it.  And then when you try to be reasonable with your own pricing, people lowball you like crazy. 
I'm gonna stop now, or I'll rant away.
Thanks for replying!


----------



## sinyard

mundodabolsa said:


> These have definitely been on my shortlist for a while now.  They're great!



I returned them, they are terrible. They look like Herman monster shoes. My other Running Soles are not like that at all.


----------



## sinyard

zochristiana said:


> Hello everyone! I’m new to this forum and will soon be new to the ggdb. I just had a few questions to help me authenticate these used shoes and reassure my purchase. The tag on the tongue is yellow (is this normal)? The stars appear torn/worn, is this normal too? I’ve tried tor research on my own but I can’t find any that have the scuffed stars. The soles do not look worn, so I doubt it’s from personal use. Lastly, the sole is not white but a pinkish? Can anyone guesstimate how old these are? Thanks!



I think I’d stay away from these. The insoles are authentic but super gross.  They could have removed the replica insoles and placed in the authentic insoles.  I think the sneakers by themselves are a possible replica. The style was made but with different details. That dust bag is a replica too.


----------



## zochristiana

sinyard said:


> I think I’d stay away from these. The insoles are authentic but super gross.  They could have removed the replica insoles and placed in the authentic insoles.  I think the sneakers by themselves are a possible replica. The style was made but with different details. That dust bag is a replica too.


Thank you so much! Will cancel my purchase. 
By chance, can you or anyone send a link to the original of these?


----------



## sinyard

zochristiana said:


> Thank you so much! Will cancel my purchase.
> By chance, can you or anyone send a link to the original of these?



You’re welcome. Sorry, I don’t have the link for these they are pretty old. Plus, I think they might be men’s.


----------



## daevy

Poll:
Which one between these two?











All opinions are appreciated


----------



## fitofrage

daevy said:


> Poll:
> Which one between these two?
> All opinions are appreciated



I vote leopard.


----------



## missyb

daevy said:


> Poll:
> Which one between these two?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All opinions are appreciated



The leopard


----------



## sinyard

daevy said:


> Poll:
> Which one between these two?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All opinions are appreciated



Black pair. I sold my leopard pair, I was over them.


----------



## KensingtonUK

daevy said:


> Haha you're absolutely right there. I meant the one that quite frankly I'd call the most popular leopard style, because they're always the ones I see. The one with fur and suede tongue in grey I think?
> 
> (Also, unrelated, but now I'm so curious about your username)



I love this style but it is very difficult to find. It’s the only leopard style they have that I like that isn’t over worn looking


----------



## chiisaibunny

daevy said:


> They are lovely, no?
> Go to Neiman Marcus, they have one there, it's called Superstar Leather & Glitter Low-Top Sneakers and it's 515, I think.



The blue star colorway is called Black-Metal Sky. I saw them on the GGDB website but only in 36.


----------



## chiisaibunny

daevy said:


> Thank you!
> I have been eyeing these, when I read your post yesterday I was like "are we talking about the same one?", glad to know they are comfy!
> Now I'm in between the first one you shown and the leopard I was talking about (Dorcast showed a picture)



I think it depends on how much you love leopard since it’s not as understated, but has the potential to be almost a basic if you wear a lot of dark solids. It’ll add a little sass to an outfit. I got the metal sky first then got the silver cuz I love the fit so much.


----------



## roses5682

chiisaibunny said:


> The blue star colorway is called Black-Metal Sky. I saw them on the GGDB website but only in 36.



Thanks!!


----------



## daevy

fitofrage said:


> I vote leopard.





missyb said:


> The leopard





sinyard said:


> Black pair. I sold my leopard pair, I was over them.





KensingtonUK said:


> I love this style but it is very difficult to find. It’s the only leopard style they have that I like that isn’t over worn looking





chiisaibunny said:


> I think it depends on how much you love leopard since it’s not as understated, but has the potential to be almost a basic if you wear a lot of dark solids. It’ll add a little sass to an outfit. I got the metal sky first then got the silver cuz I love the fit so much.



Haha y'all are not making it easy for me. 
I had a leopard slide that I sold too, but not because I wasn't fond of it, the size wasn't quite right. 
I always liked this particular leopard SS, but never got around to buying it, as I felt like my closet was overflowing too. But I've managed to empty it out a bit, so I'm thinking of getting one of the two pairs.

I like both, and am really hard pressed to decide. But the one pair os SS I kept are also black... And I'm a bit wary of all-leather still. 

Long post, sorry! Thanks for the votes, guys!


----------



## daevy

chiisaibunny said:


> I think it depends on how much you love leopard since it’s not as understated, but has the potential to be almost a basic if you wear a lot of dark solids. It’ll add a little sass to an outfit. I got the metal sky first then got the silver cuz I love the fit so much.


Do you own the exact first pair? Or is it a similar one? I think you mentioned black laces on your original post, but these are gray...
I only ask because my experience with all-leather SS has not been great!


----------



## scivolare

I'm generally not a leopard print fan, but I think GGs in leopard are super cute!


----------



## daevy

dorcast said:


> These?  I  have them and they are the most comfortable of my 3 pairs.  My others are  pair of suede SS and a pair of suede Francy (which are not comfortable for me).   Not sure where you are located, but I ordered mine from the UK Net-a-Porter site, and with the exchange at the time, they came out to be less expensive. I'm in the US.
> 
> View attachment 4347172


I don't think I ever purchased anything from the UK, let alone from NAP UK. Was it easy? Did you have to pay any taxes or anything? Please tell me about your experience if you have the time!


----------



## daevy

scivolare said:


> I'm generally not a leopard print fan, but I think GGs in leopard are super cute!


I think so too. Ad I do see the print as pretty neutral, as I don't usually wear much color or other patterns anyway!


----------



## kprice1019

Does anyone know a trick to doing the laces so you don’t have to tie them? Every time I try I have to much extra lace.


----------



## chiisaibunny

daevy said:


> Do you own the exact first pair? Or is it a similar one? I think you mentioned black laces on your original post, but these are gray...
> I only ask because my experience with all-leather SS has not been great!



Actually I wasn’t paying too much attention to the laces, lol. The ones I have are black leather with black laces. One has a silver star with silver glitter. The other pair has a blue star with multi colored glitter. Love black laces, don’t know why. 
I was skeptical of leather too since I’d tried ones on before and was kinda meh. But after I got a white leather pair with beading I decided to try leather again. I love the black leather ones, the fit is great for me but maybe not as good for someone with wider feet. My feet are a narrow medium and on top of that I have a high instep and small heel and they are rather boney, not a lot of padding. I wear 36 in superstar. I don’t wear may’s or v2 star because may’s are too wide and have no wedge insert, i had to size up when I tried those on. V2 star also has no wedge insert, more like vans/converse and I can’t wear those. I put a 1/4” heel insert in some of my other sneaker style shoes. Hope that helps. 
I think you just have to find that particular one that fits you. I’d like another leather pair since I have so many suede and it’s been raining lately.


----------



## dorcast

daevy said:


> I don't think I ever purchased anything from the UK, let alone from NAP UK. Was it easy? Did you have to pay any taxes or anything? Please tell me about your experience if you have the time!


I just found my confirmation email.  No taxes and it's free worldwide shipping over 200.   Set UK as your country to put them in your basket, and fill out your US address for shipping. .  If I remember correctly,  I did  have had to call them to get my credit card through, but I see my email receipt is is Brit Pounds. They were 287 when I bought them, which came to about $ 387.


----------



## daevy

chiisaibunny said:


> Actually I wasn’t paying too much attention to the laces, lol. The ones I have are black leather with black laces. One has a silver star with silver glitter. The other pair has a blue star with multi colored glitter. Love black laces, don’t know why.
> I was skeptical of leather too since I’d tried ones on before and was kinda meh. But after I got a white leather pair with beading I decided to try leather again. I love the black leather ones, the fit is great for me but maybe not as good for someone with wider feet. My feet are a narrow medium and on top of that I have a high instep and small heel and they are rather boney, not a lot of padding. I wear 36 in superstar. I don’t wear may’s or v2 star because may’s are too wide and have no wedge insert, i had to size up when I tried those on. V2 star also has no wedge insert, more like vans/converse and I can’t wear those. I put a 1/4” heel insert in some of my other sneaker style shoes. Hope that helps.
> I think you just have to find that particular one that fits you. I’d like another leather pair since I have so many suede and it’s been raining lately.


 Thank you so much for being so detailed in your answer! 
My feet are nothing like yours, lol. I'd say they're regular to wide. And fat ankles that I hate, sigh. 
My favorite pair, and the only one I kept, is the black suede with silver that if memory serves me right, you also own! I think I'm in between sizes, and that one seems a bit smaller...


----------



## daevy

dorcast said:


> I just found my confirmation email.  No taxes and it's free worldwide shipping over 200.   Set UK as your country to put them in your basket, and fill out your US address for shipping. .  If I remember correctly,  I did  have had to call them to get my credit card through, but I see my email receipt is is Brit Pounds. They were 287 when I bought them, which came to about $ 387.



Oh wow, sorry for the trouble! But thank you, that's really helpful. And what a steal!


----------



## chiisaibunny

daevy said:


> Thank you so much for being so detailed in your answer!
> My feet are nothing like yours, lol. I'd say they're regular to wide. And fat ankles that I hate, sigh.
> My favorite pair, and the only one I kept, is the black suede with silver that if memory serves me right, you also own! I think I'm in between sizes, and that one seems a bit smaller...



Yes, I have the black and silver Archive’s and still wear them a lot. I think they run a tad shorter than my other pairs. I guess I’m lucky, most of the time the 36 fits me. 
Good luck finding a leather pair you like!


----------



## dorcast

daevy said:


> Oh wow, sorry for the trouble! But thank you, that's really helpful. And what a steal!


No trouble at all!  I hope it works for you.


----------



## KensingtonUK

dorcast said:


> I just found my confirmation email.  No taxes and it's free worldwide shipping over 200.   Set UK as your country to put them in your basket, and fill out your US address for shipping. .  If I remember correctly,  I did  have had to call them to get my credit card through, but I see my email receipt is is Brit Pounds. They were 287 when I bought them, which came to about $ 387.



Thanks for the advice! I’m about to do the same thing but the French site in Euros is $10 cheaper then the U.K. site and heaps cheaper than the US site.


----------



## KensingtonUK

Just pulled the trigger and bought these shoes for $418 on the NAP Italian site. More than what I like to spend on GG but NAP is the only retailer with this style that I can find and I have loved this style ever since I learned about GG. You ladies inspired me.  Thank you but my wallet says grrrr


----------



## kprice1019

KensingtonUK said:


> Just pulled the trigger and bought these shoes for $418 on the NAP Italian site. More than what I like to spend on GG but NAP is the only retailer with this style that I can find and I have loved this style ever since I learned about GG. You ladies inspired me.  Thank you but my wallet says grrrr
> 
> View attachment 4349555



I love these


----------



## daevy

KensingtonUK said:


> Just pulled the trigger and bought these shoes for $418 on the NAP Italian site. More than what I like to spend on GG but NAP is the only retailer with this style that I can find and I have loved this style ever since I learned about GG. You ladies inspired me.  Thank you but my wallet says grrrr
> 
> View attachment 4349555


I’m about to do the same!
But why the Italian site, if you don’t mind me asking? And where are you based, UK?


----------



## dorcast

KensingtonUK said:


> Thanks for the advice! I’m about to do the same thing but the French site in Euros is $10 cheaper then the U.K. site and heaps cheaper than the US site.



Good!  I was surprised it worked, as they were in stock on the US site, but happy it did!


----------



## KensingtonUK

daevy said:


> I’m about to do the same!
> But why the Italian site, if you don’t mind me asking? And where are you based, UK?



I’m based in the US but the Italy (I assume all euro sites would have the same price) was $419 and the uk sites was $428 and the us site was above $500 so I saved quite a bit of money and still got free shipping to the US. Learned the trick from someone on this forum. I had no idea NAP would allow it but they did and my CC doesn’t charge any foreign transaction fee


----------



## KensingtonUK

dorcast said:


> Good!  I was surprised it worked, as they were in stock on the US site, but happy it did!



Still can’t believe I saved $125 just by buying through the European site. Can’t believe they allow it! [emoji4]


----------



## trippnyc

I bought my first pair and I am in love! I got them from Bandier!


----------



## daevy

trippnyc said:


> I bought my first pair and I am in love! I got them from Bandier!


I'm not even into sportsy sneakers, but these do look cute and very comfortable! Enjoy


----------



## lovespink

KensingtonUK said:


> Just pulled the trigger and bought these shoes for $418 on the NAP Italian site. More than what I like to spend on GG but NAP is the only retailer with this style that I can find and I have loved this style ever since I learned about GG. You ladies inspired me.  Thank you but my wallet says grrrr
> 
> View attachment 4349555


I love those!!


----------



## SpaceCadet

KensingtonUK said:


> Still can’t believe I saved $125 just by buying through the European site. Can’t believe they allow it! [emoji4]


I noticed this the other day too. Only on the Canadian site were a pair for $245(!) that were $425 or the equivalent on the other countries’ site. Sadly the load of duties brought the price back up but it was still less. 

I just got these from my postman today:


My first ever pair of GG!  Thanks to everyone’s sizing tips - 37 is perfect for my 36.5 feet. Now I get why everyone’s raving about the insole!! I immediately need to buy more of these


----------



## daevy

So... anyone shopped ShopBop's sale yet? Thinking of?
I'm abstaining... Hopefully. So I'd love to live vicariously through all of you. 
But no, seriously, anyone else snagged anything cute lately? Just curious. Maybe a bit bored too. Winter gets me every time.


----------



## kprice1019

daevy said:


> So... anyone shopped ShopBop's sale yet? Thinking of?
> I'm abstaining... Hopefully. So I'd love to live vicariously through all of you.
> But no, seriously, anyone else snagged anything cute lately? Just curious. Maybe a bit bored too. Winter gets me every time.


I’m debating these


----------



## daevy

kprice1019 said:


> I’m debating these


Cute! never had any with such a high platform. I like it!


----------



## kprice1019

daevy said:


> Cute! never had any with such a high platform. I like it!



Yea that’s what I’m unsure about. I don’t know if they look or will feel “clunky” I like the hidden wedge in the superstars


----------



## Freckles1

I just ordered these! I’m rather excited and I never buy white tennis shoes  but the platform is screaming at me so I did it!!


----------



## daevy

Freckles1 said:


> View attachment 4354479
> 
> I just ordered these! I’m rather excited and I never buy white tennis shoes  but the platform is screaming at me so I did it!!


Yeah, those platforms look really nice! Aren't white sneakers super trendy right now? Hahaha well, I'm sure they were sometime ago at least. But oh well, I don't keep track.
They look good, that's what matters! hoping they're as comfortable as the others!


----------



## Monique1004

Just ordered two more pairs....


----------



## chiisaibunny

kprice1019 said:


> Yea that’s what I’m unsure about. I don’t know if they look or will feel “clunky” I like the hidden wedge in the superstars


Histars have the hidden wedge. They're super cute on. They’re heavier and stiffer but I know @sinyard has a pair and said they’re comfy. I had a pair but returned. I took a few steps in them and they were maybe a little too stiff for me. These maybe need some break in time.


----------



## daevy

Monique1004 said:


> Just ordered two more pairs....
> View attachment 4354676
> View attachment 4354677


Cute! I’m not sure which I like better


----------



## lovespink

Monique1004 said:


> Just ordered two more pairs....
> View attachment 4354676
> View attachment 4354677


Love both!!!!


----------



## lovespink

kprice1019 said:


> I’m debating these


I'm not a fan of the way the platform ones look. I haven't seen them IRL though. They look like they would feel clunky too. I really don't like the writing around the sole either!


----------



## daevy

lovespink said:


> I'm not a fan of the way the platform ones look. I haven't seen them IRL though. They look like they would feel clunky too. I really don't like the writing around the sole either!


I understand what you mean, but I like the platform! Of course, I never tried any on, so I'm speaking about aesthetics only. 
I could do without the writing on it, though it doesn't bother me much either.


----------



## kprice1019

I need major gg help.. if you had to pick 3 from these which would they be? The plain white with black star I already own but was debating selling them... they are a 36 the others I ordered in a 35 and do prefer the 35 but not a huge deal if the black and white are one of your top 3 picks!


----------



## daevy

Hmm, it'd be an easy pick for me, lol.
Listing in order of preference:
1. Black leather/glitter back
2. All pink glitter (truth to be told, 1 and 2 are pretty much tied)
3. Leopard platform, because they're so interesting and different!

I was actually considering buying the black leather with glitter pair, but ended up buying a different leopard one that I'm in love with right now. I'm keeping the black on my mind though!


----------



## scivolare

kprice1019 said:


> View attachment 4357704
> View attachment 4357704
> View attachment 4357705
> View attachment 4357706
> 
> 
> 
> I need major gg help.. if you had to pick 3 from these which would they be? The plain white with black star I already own but was debating selling them... they are a 36 the others I ordered in a 35 and do prefer the 35 but not a huge deal if the black and white are one of your top 3 picks!


The pink glitter for sure and I like the leopard with the blue laces


----------



## kprice1019

scivolare said:


> The pink glitter for sure and I like the leopard with the blue laces



The all pink glitter or the glitter star? Glitter star also has a pink tongue


----------



## kprice1019

I am worried about the blue laces on the leopard not going with as much but i could swap them I suppose


----------



## daevy

kprice1019 said:


> I am worried about the blue laces on the leopard not going with as much but i could swap them I suppose





kprice1019 said:


> The all pink glitter or the glitter star? Glitter star also has a pink tongue


I'm pretty sure she meant the all pink glitter.

And sure, it would be so easy to just change the laces!


----------



## scivolare

kprice1019 said:


> The all pink glitter or the glitter star? Glitter star also has a pink tongue


The all pink glitter for sure.


----------



## Monique1004

kprice1019 said:


> View attachment 4357704
> View attachment 4357704
> View attachment 4357705
> View attachment 4357706
> 
> 
> 
> I need major gg help.. if you had to pick 3 from these which would they be? The plain white with black star I already own but was debating selling them... they are a 36 the others I ordered in a 35 and do prefer the 35 but not a huge deal if the black and white are one of your top 3 picks!



The colorful person in me says the 3 on the right. I love the colorful & unusual versions of GGs. BTW I'm a happy owner of one on the all the way right.


----------



## superturbo

Hello everyone! Can you tell me please are these ggdb fakes or not?
It has so much details and quality of suede and denim is best and shoes are comfy af but it was bought on ebay and idk its history.
Can you help me please?


----------



## lovespink

kprice1019 said:


> View attachment 4357704
> View attachment 4357704
> View attachment 4357705
> View attachment 4357706
> 
> 
> 
> I need major gg help.. if you had to pick 3 from these which would they be? The plain white with black star I already own but was debating selling them... they are a 36 the others I ordered in a 35 and do prefer the 35 but not a huge deal if the black and white are one of your top 3 picks!



I love the black ones with glitter heel, I own them and they are so cool. I also like the white ones with black star - so classic and cool. My third pick would be the multi glitter with gray. I don't care for the platform ones personally.


----------



## Chanel=Love

kprice1019 said:


> View attachment 4357704
> View attachment 4357704
> View attachment 4357705
> View attachment 4357706
> 
> 
> 
> I need major gg help.. if you had to pick 3 from these which would they be? The plain white with black star I already own but was debating selling them... they are a 36 the others I ordered in a 35 and do prefer the 35 but not a huge deal if the black and white are one of your top 3 picks!


What a great collection! My top 3 choices would be all pink glitter, glitter star and plain white with black star. I'm a sucker for glitter and the plain white with black star will always be a classic.


----------



## kprice1019

How do you guys feel about the leopard with white laces?


----------



## missyb

kprice1019 said:


> How do you guys feel about the leopard with white laces?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4360167



IMO the laces need to be a color whether the blue or black pink etc it needs a pop of color the white just blends in looks blah


----------



## HiromiT

missyb said:


> IMO the laces need to be a color whether the blue or black pink etc it needs a pop of color the white just blends in looks blah


I agree. Just black laces would look more interesting. Cute style!


----------



## daevy

kprice1019 said:


> How do you guys feel about the leopard with white laces?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4360167


I don't dislike them, but interestingly enough, I prefer the blue ones. I think black or grey would also work well!


----------



## sinyard

superturbo said:


> Hello everyone! Can you tell me please are these ggdb fakes or not?
> It has so much details and quality of suede and denim is best and shoes are comfy af but it was bought on ebay and idk its history.
> Can you help me please?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4358473
> View attachment 4358474
> View attachment 4358475



These are Fake


----------



## SpaceCadet

kprice1019 said:


> View attachment 4357704
> View attachment 4357704
> View attachment 4357705
> View attachment 4357706
> 
> 
> 
> I need major gg help.. if you had to pick 3 from these which would they be? The plain white with black star I already own but was debating selling them... they are a 36 the others I ordered in a 35 and do prefer the 35 but not a huge deal if the black and white are one of your top 3 picks!


Wow! What a gorgeous collection of GG’s! Absolutely drooling over them all especially the black and all pink glitter. How can you bring yourself to return any of these babies?!


----------



## SpaceCadet

Thought I would add some neutrals to my “collection” ie. one and only pair (of white with pink fur tongue):
	

		
			
		

		
	





I deliberately added the price in Canadian dollars to the first pair to demonstrate how awful our customs duties are here on some sites  . Not crazy about the blue laces- any suggestions on what colour might work??  (The second pair are from the GGDB official site.)


----------



## SpaceCadet

Monique1004 said:


> Just ordered two more pairs....
> View attachment 4354676
> View attachment 4354677
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> These are both stunners! Will you keep them both? The colours of the glitter are mesmerizing and are showstoppers. Will you please post pics when they arrive?Congrats on your gorgeous new kicks!


----------



## daevy

SpaceCadet said:


> Thought I would add some neutrals to my “collection” ie. one and only pair (of white with pink fur tongue):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4362435
> 
> View attachment 4362434
> 
> I deliberately added the price in Canadian dollars to the first pair to demonstrate how awful our customs duties are here on some sites  . Not crazy about the blue laces- any suggestions on what colour might work??  (The second pair are from the GGDB official site.)


Oof the duties! I'm right there with you, though, as I'm Brazilian and taxes/prices are crazy there.

On the laces - I'm awful at color coordination, but, when in doubt, black haha
I really like the second pair, though!  There's nothing quite as neutral as a bit of good ole animal print, right? haha


----------



## superturbo

sinyard said:


> These are Fake


And why do you think so?


----------



## SpaceCadet

daevy said:


> Oof the duties! I'm right there with you, though, as I'm Brazilian and taxes/prices are crazy there.
> 
> On the laces - I'm awful at color coordination, but, when in doubt, black haha
> I really like the second pair, though!  There's nothing quite as neutral as a bit of good ole animal print, right? haha



The duties get us every time! Thanks for the suggestion - guess I'll see when they arrive what colours might work.  Ahaha neutral animal print, first time hearing that!


----------



## daevy

I just got the pink multi glitter (confetti?) SuperStar that are Nordstrom's Private Edition in the mail. I gambled and ordered a 36 (the only size they had left), since I own 37s and think they're a tad too big, but no dice :/ The 36 are definitely too small, they'd kill my feet in 5 min flat. I'm sad, they are so cute! Oh well, it was good to know for sure. Wish they did half sizes. Now back they go...


----------



## SpaceCadet

UGH...what a shame.  These would be up there in my top picks - so pretty! We are literally in the same boat, shoe size-wise, needing a 36.5 for that perfect fit.  Hope you find a pair that you love even more


----------



## daevy

SpaceCadet said:


> UGH...what a shame.  These would be up there in my top picks - so pretty! We are literally in the same boat, shoe size-wise, needing a 36.5 for that perfect fit.  Hope you find a pair that you love even more


Yes, it's such a shame! I was tempted to keep them, but I knew I'd regret it on the first day wearing them out. My feet fit (haha) in there, but not comfortably whatsoever... 
I did recently get the leopard one I've had my eyes on for years (in a 37), so I'm still happy. But you know how it is with addiction...


----------



## Tiare

I've been reading this thread and then plotting what GG sneakers I want to get next. Then I reminded myself that I hardly ever wear the ones I already have and told myself, "Self... you need to start wearing the ones you own before spending $$$ on more pairs."

So, todays Golden Goose for a wellness checkup at the pediatrician.


----------



## daevy

Tiare said:


> I've been reading this thread and then plotting what GG sneakers I want to get next. Then I reminded myself that I hardly ever wear the ones I already have and told myself, "Self... you need to start wearing the ones you own before spending $$$ on more pairs."
> 
> So, todays Golden Goose for a wellness checkup at the pediatrician.
> 
> View attachment 4365062


They look great! 

And I know, I haven't worn mine (new or old) for a while now, but in this case I blame the 6+ months of winter and bucketloads of snow we've been getting.


----------



## Monique1004

Finally received one of the pairs that I ordered. The other one got canceled. I like the shoes but they sent it in a random burberry sandal box even without the top cover. The extra sticky & gooey price stickers weren't only on bottom of the shoes but on insoles as well. Only 18% discount for this? I'm keeping these but never ordering from off5th ever again. I can probably get a new pair with similar price from European sites.


----------



## scivolare

Monique1004 said:


> Finally received one of the pairs that I ordered. The other one got canceled. I like the shoes but they sent it in a random burberry sandal box even without the top cover. The extra sticky & gooey price stickers weren't only on bottom of the shoes but on insoles as well. Only 18% discount for this? I'm keeping these but never ordering from off5th ever again. I can probably get a new pair with similar price from European sites.
> View attachment 4365653



Awww. I did have this exact pair that I ordered from one of those European sites, unfortunately they shipped me a size 36 but in a size 37 box (I wear and ordered a 37). Was very sad. Hopefully you’ll get to really enjoy these!


----------



## daevy

Monique1004 said:


> Finally received one of the pairs that I ordered. The other one got canceled. I like the shoes but they sent it in a random burberry sandal box even without the top cover. The extra sticky & gooey price stickers weren't only on bottom of the shoes but on insoles as well. Only 18% discount for this? I'm keeping these but never ordering from off5th ever again. I can probably get a new pair with similar price from European sites.
> View attachment 4365653



Ugh, this is disappointing. I’m sorry for your lackluster experience! It’s absurd that they are allowed to send you an item in the wrong box. Was the dust bag included, at least?
I never bought anything from Saks Off5th, so I’ll keep that in mind.

That said, the shoes look super cute.


----------



## Monique1004

daevy said:


> Ugh, this is disappointing. I’m sorry for your lackluster experience! It’s absurd that they are allowed to send you an item in the wrong box. Was the dust bag included, at least?
> I never bought anything from Saks Off5th, so I’ll keep that in mind.
> 
> That said, the shoes look super cute.



No dust bag, of course. It's okay. I've never used any of them but not ordering from them again.


----------



## daevy

Monique1004 said:


> No dust bag, of course. It's okay. I've never used any of them but not ordering from them again.


Hmmm, how long is the return window for them?
Just for your peace of mind, maybe ask @sinyard to help authenticate them? I've heard of people getting questionable items from the big name department stores before, so, idk, maybe better safe than sorry?


----------



## aleung427

sinyard said:


> I’ve bought shoes coming right from Italy DHL and they’ve always been cheaper.



Are there any good reputable Italian sites that sells GG and ships to the US? Thanks! [emoji4]


----------



## aleung427

kprice1019 said:


> View attachment 4357704
> View attachment 4357704
> View attachment 4357705
> View attachment 4357706
> 
> 
> 
> I need major gg help.. if you had to pick 3 from these which would they be? The plain white with black star I already own but was debating selling them... they are a 36 the others I ordered in a 35 and do prefer the 35 but not a huge deal if the black and white are one of your top 3 picks!



If you wear a 35 in Golden Goose, May I ask what is your usual shoe sizes? thank you


----------



## aleung427

Has anyone tried buying kid sizing if you have small feet? I was wondering how they would compare to their women’s style.


----------



## Monique1004

daevy said:


> Hmmm, how long is the return window for them?
> Just for your peace of mind, maybe ask @sinyard to help authenticate them? I've heard of people getting questionable items from the big name department stores before, so, idk, maybe better safe than sorry?





Now, you’re making me worried. I would never thought Off5th would sell a fake. I was washing off the gooey stuff from the insoles then I noticed they’re different from my other pairs... @sinyard, can anyone check this for me? Don’t mind the smudges. I had to use goo-gone to to take the gooey stuff off & it bleeded the logo a little. Really upset but the shoes weren’t wearable without cleaning them off. Thank you very much in advance.


----------



## Monique1004

aleung427 said:


> Has anyone tried buying kid sizing if you have small feet? I was wondering how they would compare to their women’s style.



I don’t think the kids size goes bigger that 4. My daughter is Youth 5 & she can wear my GG 36.


----------



## Monique1004

scivolare said:


> Awww. I did have this exact pair that I ordered from one of those European sites, unfortunately they shipped me a size 36 but in a size 37 box (I wear and ordered a 37). Was very sad. Hopefully you’ll get to really enjoy these!



Do you remember how the insoles looked like? Now I have a doubt about these. I took out the insoles to wash then noticed that they’re different from my other pairs.


----------



## daevy

Monique1004 said:


> Now, you’re making me worried. I would never thought Off5th would sell a fake. I was washing off the gooey stuff from the insoles then I noticed they’re different from my other pairs... @sinyard, can anyone check this for me? Don’t mind the smudges. I had to use goo-gone to to take the gooey stuff off & it bleeded the logo a little. Really upset but the shoes weren’t wearable without cleaning them off. Thank you very much in advance.
> View attachment 4367922
> View attachment 4367924
> View attachment 4367925
> View attachment 4367926
> View attachment 4367927
> View attachment 4367928


Ugh I'm sorry to be the one to make you worry!!  I hope @sinyard will get back to you soon and put you at ease! 
I also think that there are a lot of little differences/different details from one style to the other, so maybe what you're noticing is nothing worrisome, really.
I don't think these stores would knowingly/purposely sell fakes, but people return stuff, and, well. There are less than stellar individuals out there.
Again, I hope it's nothing!


----------



## aleung427

Monique1004 said:


> I don’t think the kids size goes bigger that 4. My daughter is Youth 5 & she can wear my GG 36.



Oh thank you for the input. I was just curious since in brands like Nike, I usually wear big kids size 4. 

If anyone else have experiences wearing golden goose in kids sizes please share [emoji4]


----------



## Monique1004

daevy said:


> Ugh I'm sorry to be the one to make you worry!!  I hope @sinyard will get back to you soon and put you at ease!
> I also think that there are a lot of little differences/different details from one style to the other, so maybe what you're noticing is nothing worrisome, really.
> I don't think these stores would knowingly/purposely sell fakes, but people return stuff, and, well. There are less than stellar individuals out there.
> Again, I hope it's nothing!



Thank you for your concern. Seriously, who would worry about what other people get unless here. We’re all each other’s best shopping buddy! [emoji6]


----------



## SpaceCadet

daevy said:


> Yes, it's such a shame! I was tempted to keep them, but I knew I'd regret it on the first day wearing them out. My feet fit (haha) in there, but not comfortably whatsoever...
> I did recently get the leopard one I've had my eyes on for years (in a 37), so I'm still happy. But you know how it is with addiction...



Glad to hear you’ve got something to tide you over til the next pair!


----------



## scivolare

Monique1004 said:


> Do you remember how the insoles looked like? Now I have a doubt about these. I took out the insoles to wash then noticed that they’re different from my other pairs.


No, I'm sorry. I didn't look at them that closely.


----------



## Freckles1

Got em’!!! Love em’!!!


They are not stiff. And I don’t fine them to be heavy either. Bought my regular size.


----------



## aleung427

How do the soles wear overtime? Thanks [emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## Freckles1

aleung427 said:


> How do the soles wear overtime? Thanks [emoji4][emoji4]



Idk? I’ve only worn these 2x. My other pairs the soles seem to be fine


----------



## aleung427

Freckles1 said:


> Idk? I’ve only worn these 2x. My other pairs the soles seem to be fine



Thanks! I’m hoping to get replies from people who had experience wearing them for quite some time now


----------



## kprice1019

aleung427 said:


> If you wear a 35 in Golden Goose, May I ask what is your usual shoe sizes? thank you



I’m a 5.5/6 in most shoes


----------



## aleung427

kprice1019 said:


> I’m a 5.5/6 in most shoes



Thank you! This helps


----------



## SpaceCadet

Freckles1 said:


> Got em’!!! Love em’!!!
> View attachment 4369148
> 
> They are not stiff. And I don’t fine them to be heavy either. Bought my regular size.


Gorgeous! Truly gorgeous. Thanks for letting us know - I’ve been looking at this style and asking just these questions.


----------



## SpaceCadet

These arrived today. Kind of Converse looking? Please feel free to weigh in. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Still, I’m glad to have them as the snow starts to dwindle but we’re still in winter mode...


----------



## sinyard

Monique1004 said:


> Thank you for your concern. Seriously, who would worry about what other people get unless here. We’re all each other’s best shopping buddy! [emoji6]



The ones you posted are indeed authentic.


----------



## sinyard

aleung427 said:


> Thanks! I’m hoping to get replies from people who had experience wearing them for quite some time now



I’ve had a few pairs of the hi stars and returned them all. To me they were too clunky and heavy for my back and hip. They looked okay on but I kind of felt like they looked like pee wee Herman Shoes... idk might just be me! Lol


----------



## sinyard

SpaceCadet said:


> These arrived today. Kind of Converse looking? Please feel free to weigh in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4370210
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still, I’m glad to have them as the snow starts to dwindle but we’re still in winter mode...



Are those the May? I’m not a fan of the toe shape on them but I don’t like the Mays at all so that’s why I’m asking if they’re the way. My opinion might be biased! Lol


----------



## SpaceCadet

They are the V Star 2 whose profile look a lot like Converse IMO.  I've been on the fence about them most of the day.  They're definitely not as elegant as the Superstars which I prefer but I'm thinking they may be good utilitarian, low-key run-arounds. Still deciding...so thanks for your input!

Btw do you have any Vince "Warren" sneakers with the platform sole? If yes, are the Hi Star more clumsy feeling than those?


----------



## sinyard

SpaceCadet said:


> They are the V Star 2 whose profile look a lot like Converse IMO.  I've been on the fence about them most of the day.  They're definitely not as elegant as the Superstars which I prefer but I'm thinking they may be good utilitarian, low-key run-arounds. Still deciding...so thanks for your input!
> 
> Btw do you have any Vince "Warren" sneakers with the platform sole? If yes, are the Hi Star more clumsy feeling than those?



I’ve looked at them a few a more times and they are really growing on me. So, I get the “on the fence” about them. I’d be too! 

I have 4 pairs of the Vince Warrens which I adore. The warrens are a lot lighter and so much more comfy IMO. Plus, a lot cheaper too


----------



## Monique1004

sinyard said:


> The ones you posted are indeed authentic.



Thank you! Such a relief...at least they're not fake. I do like the shoes themselves. Finally I can throw away the ugly beaten up box that came with.


----------



## SpaceCadet

sinyard said:


> I’ve looked at them a few a more times and they are really growing on me. So, I get the “on the fence” about them. I’d be too!
> 
> I have 4 pairs of the Vince Warrens which I adore. The warrens are a lot lighter and so much more comfy IMO. Plus, a lot cheaper too




Wow- you really love the Vince Warrens! I’m also a fan but of course a whole other look. 

Thank you for taking time to “contemplate” this! Well, as lovely as the view is up here on the fence I eventually have to get down. I like the mixed textures (leather, suede, calf hair) and print enough to keep them. Also they’re really comfortable right out of the box. 

Thank you for your valuable input♥️


----------



## Tiare

I don't have any Warrens, but, I do have four pairs of Vince skate shoes (Prestons? Blairs? Not sure of the names...) Between the buttery soft leather and marshmallow-y insoles, they are indeed amazingly comfortable  I also love that due to the supple leather, they conform to the top of the foot and seem to stay on more securely than any other skate shoe brand I own. 

By contrast, I keep willing my flashy Golden Goose sneakers to be even half as easy and comfortable to wear  Maybe if I wear them enough times? Here's hoping.... 



sinyard said:


> I’ve looked at them a few a more times and they are really growing on me. So, I get the “on the fence” about them. I’d be too!
> 
> I have 4 pairs of the Vince Warrens which I adore. The warrens are a lot lighter and so much more comfy IMO. Plus, a lot cheaper too


----------



## daevy

Monique1004 said:


> Thank you! Such a relief...at least they're not fake. I do like the shoes themselves. Finally I can throw away the ugly beaten up box that came with.


I'm relieved too! I was feeling so guilty for making you worry!
I do love the glitter sneakers, and I'm sure they'll look lovely on you!
But off5th is a big disappointment.


----------



## daevy

SpaceCadet said:


> They are the V Star 2 whose profile look a lot like Converse IMO.  I've been on the fence about them most of the day.  They're definitely not as elegant as the Superstars which I prefer but I'm thinking they may be good utilitarian, low-key run-arounds. Still deciding...so thanks for your input!
> 
> Btw do you have any Vince "Warren" sneakers with the platform sole? If yes, are the Hi Star more clumsy feeling than those?


I like them! Then again, I am a fan of animal print.


----------



## kprice1019

Anyone have rubbing on their two little toes in the super stars? I’ve been wearing a pair around the house today to break in and their killing. Wondering if it goes away or I should return. Thanks!


----------



## daevy

kprice1019 said:


> Anyone have rubbing on their two little toes in the super stars? I’ve been wearing a pair around the house today to break in and their killing. Wondering if it goes away or I should return. Thanks!


Mine always do when I try to wear them without socks. Then again, that is true for all other shoes I own - I have very finicky feet. 
Did you try no show socks or half socks? Or are you experiencing rubbing even with socks? 
I don't think that goes away, so if you're intent on wearing no socks, or if they hurt even with socks on, I'd say you should return. But do keep in mind I have difficult feet.


----------



## kprice1019

daevy said:


> Mine always do when I try to wear them without socks. Then again, that is true for all other shoes I own - I have very finicky feet.
> Did you try no show socks or half socks? Or are you experiencing rubbing even with socks?
> I don't think that goes away, so if you're intent on wearing no socks, or if they hurt even with socks on, I'd say you should return. But do keep in mind I have difficult feet.



No socks, I can’t seem to wear them with no show socks as the heel constantly falls off. I haven’t tried the half socks. I’d have to order some.


----------



## daevy

kprice1019 said:


> No socks, I can’t seem to wear them with no show socks as the heel constantly falls off. I haven’t tried the half socks. I’d have to order some.


Yep, that's a common problem. Personally, I like the socks Stance makes, sometimes I'll even wear the ankle ones (I don't mind the look, but I understand most people do). I've hear other people rave about Bombas, and @chiisaibunny swears by half-socks she buys on Amazon (if you go back a few pages, you'll find her post with a picture of them - maybe a link?)


----------



## missyb

kprice1019 said:


> No socks, I can’t seem to wear them with no show socks as the heel constantly falls off. I haven’t tried the half socks. I’d have to order some.



Living Royal no show socks are the best. They do not fall off and I have a size 10 foot.


----------



## kprice1019

missyb said:


> Living Royal no show socks are the best. They do not fall off and I have a size 10 foot.



Where do you get those from?


----------



## lovemyrescues

Just saw this on their stories. I would contact the store to get more photos I know that they are reputable
	

		
			
		

		
	




Twice the style is the store.


----------



## missyb

kprice1019 said:


> Where do you get those from?



Livingroyal.com or amazon has them


----------



## SpaceCadet

daevy said:


> I like them! Then again, I am a fan of animal print.



Thank you! I think I’m going to keep them as I’m a big black & white fan and I can’t beat the immediate comfort of this pair. 
Hope you’re enjoying your leopard pair (or at least as soon as the snow dissipates)!


----------



## SpaceCadet

Tiare said:


> I don't have any Warrens, but, I do have four pairs of Vince skate shoes (Prestons? Blairs? Not sure of the names...) Between the buttery soft leather and marshmallow-y insoles, they are indeed amazingly comfortable  I also love that due to the supple leather, they conform to the top of the foot and seem to stay on more securely than any other skate shoe brand I own.
> 
> By contrast, I keep willing my flashy Golden Goose sneakers to be even half as easy and comfortable to wear  Maybe if I wear them enough times? Here's hoping....



You’ve hit the nail on the head about the comfort and them staying securely on your feet! I’ve found these suede V Star 2’s to be out-of-the-box comfy unlike my leather Superstars. But still love the look of the latter. The things we do for love...


----------



## daevy

SpaceCadet said:


> Thank you! I think I’m going to keep them as I’m a big black & white fan and I can’t beat the immediate comfort of this pair.
> Hope you’re enjoying your leopard pair (or at least as soon as the snow dissipates)!



Hahaha I wish, but sadly no. Minneapolis’ streets are a mix between swimming pool and ice rink right now. It’s been truly delightful.



SpaceCadet said:


> You’ve hit the nail on the head about the comfort and them staying securely on your feet! I’ve found these suede V Star 2’s to be out-of-the-box comfy unlike my leather Superstars. But still love the look of the latter. The things we do for love...



This is great to know! Maybe sometime I’ll give the V star and the Vince styles a try... I really don’t think GGs are the most comfortable sneakers out there, unfortunately. They are the most unique, though, in my opinion, so... you win, you lose, whatever the saying is.


----------



## sinyard

daevy said:


> Yep, that's a common problem. Personally, I like the socks Stance makes, sometimes I'll even wear the ankle ones (I don't mind the look, but I understand most people do). I've hear other people rave about Bombas, and @chiisaibunny swears by half-socks she buys on Amazon (if you go back a few pages, you'll find her post with a picture of them - maybe a link?)



Yes! Stance socks are the only no show socks that actually stay and don’t move for me. I probably have close to 30 pairs of them. TJ Maxx gets them in for $3.99 and I scoop them all up!


----------



## daevy

liz_likes_to_shop said:


> Regarding authentication, what are the main things to look for when spotting a fake?  I have SS and Slides that were purchased from Neiman's and Italist and have tried to really pay attention and compare them to GG's I see in second hand online websites, like Poshmark.  My daughter has purchased two pair on Posh that we had authenticated before purchase--one of them here--but I am always scared to pull the trigger when I am not sure.  I've had my eye on a few Slides but the insole looks different from mine.  The letters SLIDE are typeset different--spacing and font.  That is just one thing that caught my eye.  Some of the ones I really want to add to my collection are older styles or are still full price.
> 
> Have you pro authenticators every put out a list of red flags to look for?  I know we are all super busy so sometimes getting an authentication can't happen super fast.  I'd love to hone my skills in spotting fakes.
> 
> Also, if anyone ever decides to part ways with the Camo (green traditional camo) SS in a 37 or 38,  hit me up!!   Were these an Intermix private EDT?  They still have them but I can't bring myself to paying full price.



Can't help you with the authentication thing, though @sinyard sure will be able to.

I'm almost positive the camo ones were not a private edit. Actually, scratch that, I am positive they weren't.
I've seen them on a few sites last year (maybe the end of 2017 even), I think Shopbop, Neimans, NAP and Revolve had them at some point.
If memory serves me right, @chiisaibunny owns a pair, she posted a picture.


----------



## liz_likes_to_shop

That’s good to know. I know they are kinda rare but if they weren’t an exclusive, then I can hold Out hope to find a second hand pair!  Thanks!


----------



## liz_likes_to_shop

As a beginner collector, I have a whopping two pair. Haha!  This is my first pair. Bought from NM last fall. Love them but the sock issue is another story. I can’t go without socks and can’t do the no show as they constantly slide down my foot. I’ve found a pair by Fits that is a low ankle sock that works good enough. ‍♀️ Slowly adding to my collection, I have the Slide in black with the studs. Absolutely love them. No pic of those yet. Can’t decide what I want next but leaning towards something navy or red. I wish I had gotten the red SS with the cheetah laces.


----------



## SpaceCadet

daevy said:


> Hahaha I wish, but sadly no. Minneapolis’ streets are a mix between swimming pool and ice rink right now. It’s been truly delightful.
> 
> 
> 
> This is great to know! Maybe sometime I’ll give the V star and the Vince styles a try... I really don’t think GGs are the most comfortable sneakers out there, unfortunately. They are the most unique, though, in my opinion, so... you win, you lose, whatever the saying is.





That about sums up the weather here -  not so long ago I saw some adults going around the running track with ice skates on.

I can verify that the V Star 2's are pretty darn comfy.  Took them out to Costco today and had zero issues at all (with no-show socks which btw I'd recently bought at Costco). They are by Cole Haan and really stay on the foot. Plus they are thin for warm weather and moisture-wicking.


----------



## missyb

liz_likes_to_shop said:


> As a beginner collector, I have a whopping two pair. Haha!  This is my first pair. Bought from NM last fall. Love them but the sock issue is another story. I can’t go without socks and can’t do the no show as they constantly slide down my foot. I’ve found a pair by Fits that is a low ankle sock that works good enough. ‍♀️ Slowly adding to my collection, I have the Slide in black with the studs. Absolutely love them. No pic of those yet. Can’t decide what I want next but leaning towards something navy or red. I wish I had gotten the red SS with the cheetah laces.



Get the Living Royal no show socks they really work I have no issues and I’m a size 10 foot


----------



## gagabag

Happy weekend!


----------



## aleung427

So got my first pair of Golden Goose in kids size since it’s half the price of women’s [emoji23] 

What are your opinions and thoughts on these? [emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## liz_likes_to_shop

aleung427 said:


> View attachment 4373459
> 
> 
> So got my first pair of Golden Goose in kids size since it’s half the price of women’s [emoji23]
> 
> What are your opinions and thoughts on these? [emoji4][emoji4]


I LOVE those!!!  I wish I could wear a kids size!!


----------



## aleung427

Went to GGDB today to try on the women’s sizing and compare the difference between the kids sizes I got... 

I kinda want another pair already [emoji23]


----------



## daevy

aleung427 said:


> Went to GGDB today to try on the women’s sizing and compare the difference between the kids sizes I got...
> 
> I kinda want another pair already [emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4374411


I love the black ones!


----------



## Jpwins

aleung427 said:


> Went to GGDB today to try on the women’s sizing and compare the difference between the kids sizes I got...
> 
> I kinda want another pair already [emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4374411



What is your regular size in ladies shoes? And what is the kids size you bought? Thanks


----------



## aleung427

Jpwins said:


> What is your regular size in ladies shoes? And what is the kids size you bought? Thanks



Size 35 in kids and size 35 in women’s. I found that strange since both are 35. I’m a 5.5 in most shoes


----------



## daevy

aleung427 said:


> Size 35 in kids and size 35 in women’s. I found that strange since both are 35. I’m a 5.5 in most shoes



Out of curiosity, would you say you noticed a big difference between the two, sizing-wise?


----------



## aleung427

daevy said:


> Out of curiosity, would you say you noticed a big difference between the two, sizing-wise?



I’ll say very slightly. I feel like the kids 35 has slightly more toe room compared to the women 35.


----------



## daevy

aleung427 said:


> I’ll say very slightly. I feel like the kids 35 has slightly more toe room compared to the women 35.


Interesting! Thank you


----------



## creme fraiche

Hello lovely ladies - I have not been able to find the answer to this questions and I thought I'd come here to ask the experts.  What is the difference between the May trainer and the Superstars?

TIA!


----------



## daevy

creme fraiche said:


> Hello lovely ladies - I have not been able to find the answer to this questions and I thought I'd come here to ask the experts.  What is the difference between the May trainer and the Superstars?
> 
> TIA!



I think once you compare pictures of the two, the differences become quite clear! The aesthetic ones, I mean. Can’t speak for comfort, etc, as I’ve never tried the Mays.
I think the main cosmetic differences are the toes and the soles. This is a screenshot from Shopbop’s site with the two styles side by side:



To me, at least, the SS seems to be the tiniest bit more pointy, and the uh... rubber sole thingy (for lack of knowledge of the technical term) on the Mays are much thicker in comparison.
The soles in themselves are also different. The SuperStar’s have this chevron-like pattern, while the May’s are a more solid white sole, I guess. I might be wrong there, but I think it’s the case.

I’ve heard people say Mays don’t have the wedge insole (can’t tell if that’s correct), and that they run smaller than the SS.

Hope that helps any!


----------



## creme fraiche

Thank you for the side-by-side.  I totally can see the exterior difference.  I think I prefer the Mays because they remind me of my favourite Supergas.


----------



## daevy

creme fraiche said:


> Thank you for the side-by-side.  I totally can see the exterior difference.  I think I prefer the Mays because they remind me of my favourite Supergas.


Yes, they really are reminiscent of the Supergas! Though I think the Mays are more “substantial”, as in there’s a bit more “padding” to the upper body of the shoes. 
I like the Mays, visually speaking, though I’ve never owned or tried on a pair myself.


----------



## daevy

I never thought I'd like glitter anything as much as I like GG offerings.
I finally got these in my size:






I had purchased a 36 on Nordstrom online, which was the last size available and a gamble, and they did not fit me (I own 37s, and they are a tad bit big on me, so I thought maybe I could squeeze into the 36 - nope). I thought I'd just have to exchange the pair, but the SA offered to look for a 37 and was able to find it in Hawaii. I think it's funny how you can't order some sizes/items online, but they will find them in store for you and place an order over the phone if you ask. 

Anyway, TL;DR: I love them!


----------



## missyb

daevy said:


> I never thought I'd like glitter anything as much as I like GG offerings.
> I finally got these in my size:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had purchased a 36 on Nordstrom online, which was the last size available and a gamble, and they did not fit me (I own 37s, and they are a tad bit big on me, so I thought maybe I could squeeze into the 36 - nope). I thought I'd just have to exchange the pair, but the SA offered to look for a 37 and was able to find it in Hawaii. I think it's funny how you can't order some sizes/items online, but they will find them in store for you and place an order over the phone if you ask.
> 
> Anyway, TL;DR: I love them!



I have these in the mid star and love them!


----------



## daevy

missyb said:


> I have these in the mid star and love them!


Ah, the glitter midstars are cute! I love the look, but they don’t suit me at all (it hits on a very unflattering part of the leg for me).
Do you think the glitter has held up nicely? I’ve noticed a few loose ones scattered inside the box...


----------



## missyb

daevy said:


> Ah, the glitter midstars are cute! I love the look, but they don’t suit me at all (it hits on a very unflattering part of the leg for me).
> Do you think the glitter has held up nicely? I’ve noticed a few loose ones scattered inside the box...



Yes they seem to hold up well. I’ve had them since January I believe and wear them a lot.


----------



## Monique1004

aleung427 said:


> View attachment 4373459
> 
> 
> So got my first pair of Golden Goose in kids size since it’s half the price of women’s [emoji23]
> 
> What are your opinions and thoughts on these? [emoji4][emoji4]



As long as it fits, why not?!


----------



## daevy

missyb said:


> Yes they seem to hold up well. I’ve had them since January I believe and wear them a lot.


Thank you! Im excited for winter and snow to be finally gone so that I can wear them!


----------



## daevy

I just saw these on Nordstrom, and came to the conclusion that I've been unusually attracted to pink lately. Hm.






What do you guys think?


----------



## lovemyrescues

When do the GG sneakers go on sale at Nordstrom?  I know it is coming up.


----------



## daevy

lovemyrescues said:


> When do the GG sneakers go on sale at Nordstrom?  I know it is coming up.


Hm, I don't keep tabs on N, but they never run promotions, they just mark down items, so I don't know if there's a set time for GG to go on sale. The Anniversary sale usually runs July/August, I believe, if that's what you mean.
In my opinion I think it's easier to get GG discounted when Neimans or BG have promotions.

NAP is giving 15% off right now, with code newseasonrefresh.
Not much, though.


----------



## lovemyrescues

daevy said:


> Hm, I don't keep tabs on N, but they never run promotions, they just mark down items, so I don't know if there's a set time for GG to go on sale. The Anniversary sale usually runs July/August, I believe, if that's what you mean.
> In my opinion I think it's easier to get GG discounted when Neimans or BG have promotions.
> 
> NAP is giving 15% off right now, with code newseasonrefresh.
> Not much, though.


Nope they mark them down with other designer shoes before the Anni Sale.  I will ask my SA again.  Just trying to remember if it is May or not.

So get them price matched with Neimans or BG having a sale?


----------



## daevy

lovemyrescues said:


> Nope they mark them down with other designer shoes before the Anni Sale.  I will ask my SA again.  Just trying to remember if it is May or not.
> 
> So get them price matched with Neimans or BG having a sale?



Ah, I see! Well, I guess I never truly paid attention to that, my first ever GG purchase on Nordies just happened like a month ago, so. 
Yeah, if they have the same styles as NM or BG, they would surely price match it for you. I think it would work for a normal sale and promotions (you know, when they do those spend X, save Y amount, for instance - it happens fairly often).


----------



## lovemyrescues

daevy said:


> Ah, I see! Well, I guess I never truly paid attention to that, my first ever GG purchase on Nordies just happened like a month ago, so.
> Yeah, if they have the same styles as NM or BG, they would surely price match it for you. I think it would work for a normal sale and promotions (you know, when they do those spend X, save Y amount, for instance - it happens fairly often).



Thanks


----------



## aleung427

daevy said:


> Hm, I don't keep tabs on N, but they never run promotions, they just mark down items, so I don't know if there's a set time for GG to go on sale. The Anniversary sale usually runs July/August, I believe, if that's what you mean.
> In my opinion I think it's easier to get GG discounted when Neimans or BG have promotions.
> 
> NAP is giving 15% off right now, with code newseasonrefresh.
> Not much, though.



Does that code work for all golden goose sneakers? [emoji16]


----------



## missyb

aleung427 said:


> Does that code work for all golden goose sneakers? [emoji16]



GG a lot of times is excluded from neimans promotions now. Better off at BG or Shopbop


----------



## Jpwins

Has anyone purchased from a site called fromda. It’s in Italy. Looks like they also have a Ebay site.


----------



## scivolare

Jpwins said:


> Has anyone purchased from a site called fromda. It’s in Italy. Looks like they also have a Ebay site.


I have. They sent me a pair of 36's in a box of 37's. I was able to return the shoes, but this is my only experience with them.


----------



## daevy

aleung427 said:


> Does that code work for all golden goose sneakers? [emoji16]


The NAP one? I'd say try it. They have a "15% off" "section/banner" on the top right of their website (you know, along with the categories - "what's new", "designers", etc.). GG will be included in that section (you still have to write the code on the box). Even if you don't see a particular style in there, do try to put it in your cart and apply the code.



missyb said:


> GG a lot of times is excluded from neimans promotions now. Better off at BG or Shopbop


I didn't know that about NM! I've bought at least two pairs in the past using those "save X spending Y" promotions. It's a shame!


----------



## SpaceCadet

daevy said:


> I never thought I'd like glitter anything as much as I like GG offerings.
> I finally got these in my size:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had purchased a 36 on Nordstrom online, which was the last size available and a gamble, and they did not fit me (I own 37s, and they are a tad bit big on me, so I thought maybe I could squeeze into the 36 - nope). I thought I'd just have to exchange the pair, but the SA offered to look for a 37 and was able to find it in Hawaii. I think it's funny how you can't order some sizes/items online, but they will find them in store for you and place an order over the phone if you ask.
> 
> Anyway, TL;DR: I love them!



Amazing -so glad you finally got them! Will you please post pics when they arrive?


----------



## daevy

SpaceCadet said:


> Amazing -so glad you finally got them! Will you please post pics when they arrive?


I suck at selfies (and photography in general), but will do!


----------



## Jpwins

I have one slide that rubs on my little tie, the other one it fine. Has anyone else have or had that issue.


----------



## missyb

daevy said:


> The NAP one? I'd say try it. They have a "15% off" "section/banner" on the top right of their website (you know, along with the categories - "what's new", "designers", etc.). GG will be included in that section (you still have to write the code on the box). Even if you don't see a particular style in there, do try to put it in your cart and apply the code.
> 
> 
> I didn't know that about NM! I've bought at least two pairs in the past using those "save X spending Y" promotions. It's a shame!



Me 2. But in the past few months they have been excluded. Keep checking BG website because they put some GG on sale and neimans doesn’t. I called neimans to price adjust and they did 3 calls later


----------



## aleung427

daevy said:


> The NAP one? I'd say try it. They have a "15% off" "section/banner" on the top right of their website (you know, along with the categories - "what's new", "designers", etc.). GG will be included in that section (you still have to write the code on the box). Even if you don't see a particular style in there, do try to put it in your cart and apply the code.




Thank you for sharing! Just got myself another pair [emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## daevy

aleung427 said:


> Thank you for sharing! Just got myself another pair [emoji4][emoji4]


Yay! Show us a picture when you get them!


----------



## daevy

SpaceCadet said:


> Amazing -so glad you finally got them! Will you please post pics when they arrive?


Okay, here are pics! I really do suck at taking them, though. And the lighting doesn’t help either. Sorry hahah


----------



## missyb

daevy said:


> Okay, here are pics! I really do suck at taking them, though. And the lighting doesn’t help either. Sorry hahah
> 
> View attachment 4378627
> View attachment 4378628
> View attachment 4378629



Love them!


----------



## aleung427

daevy said:


> Okay, here are pics! I really do suck at taking them, though. And the lighting doesn’t help either. Sorry hahah
> 
> View attachment 4378627
> View attachment 4378628
> View attachment 4378629



LOVE! Looks great on you. I wish I can be more adventurous when it comes to shoes. I always tend to lean towards classics colors and no prints. However the glitter looks good !!


----------



## kprice1019

daevy said:


> Okay, here are pics! I really do suck at taking them, though. And the lighting doesn’t help either. Sorry hahah
> 
> View attachment 4378627
> View attachment 4378628
> View attachment 4378629



Love I ordered those but returned them because as another poster said I tend to stick to plain. But love them! Also how do you get your laces to stay tied like that?


----------



## daevy

missyb said:


> Love them!





aleung427 said:


> LOVE! Looks great on you. I wish I can be more adventurous when it comes to shoes. I always tend to lean towards classics colors and no prints. However the glitter looks good !!



Thank you! I really love them. To be honest, I tend to be quite basic when it comes to clothes, but I kinda do like to mix things up with shoes. I can say, however, that I never thought I’d own glitter shoes either hahah
But I don’t find them challenging when it comes to styling (if I can even call whatever it is I do when getting dressed as “styling”), nor do I find them to be super loud!



kprice1019 said:


> Love I ordered those but returned them because as another poster said I tend to stick to plain. But love them! Also how do you get your laces to stay tied like that?



I feel you, I actually thought I wouldn’t like them as much as I do!
Okay, for the lace thing, please bear with me while I try to explain the method (and keep in mind English is not my first language hehe): What I do is take the laces and wind them at least twice around my index finger, very close to the actual shoes, then I thread the end of the laces through the “loop” I created using my finger, as if I was making a knot, but I never actually pull the laces all the way to make it into a regular/tight knot.

Ugh, was this even comprehensible? 

Here’s a close-up so you can hopefully see what I mean!


----------



## missyb

My favorite pair of my GG’s


----------



## SpaceCadet

daevy said:


> Thank you! I really love them. To be honest, I tend to be quite basic when it comes to clothes, but I kinda do like to mix things up with shoes. I can say, however, that I never thought I’d own glitter shoes either hahah
> But I don’t find them challenging when it comes to styling (if I can even call whatever it is I do when getting dressed as “styling”), nor do I find them to be super loud!
> 
> 
> 
> I feel you, I actually thought I wouldn’t like them as much as I do!
> Okay, for the lace thing, please bear with me while I try to explain the method (and keep in mind English is not my first language hehe): What I do is take the laces and wind them at least twice around my index finger, very close to the actual shoes, then I thread the end of the laces through the “loop” I created using my finger, as if I was making a knot, but I never actually pull the laces all the way to make it into a regular/tight knot.
> 
> Ugh, was this even comprehensible?
> 
> Here’s a close-up so you can hopefully see what I mean!


SO worth the wait! LOVE love them and it makes me really want a glittery pair.  They've got just enough suede to offset the sparkle. Thanks so much for sharing!!


----------



## SpaceCadet

missyb said:


> My favorite pair of my GG’s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4379267
> View attachment 4379269
> View attachment 4379270


OMG dying and drooling here!


----------



## daevy

missyb said:


> My favorite pair of my GG’s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4379267
> View attachment 4379269
> View attachment 4379270


(Almost) Twining! 
Love!


----------



## aleung427

missyb said:


> My favorite pair of my GG’s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4379267
> View attachment 4379269
> View attachment 4379270



LOVE THEM! Which style are these? I usually just get the superstars.


----------



## daevy

SpaceCadet said:


> SO worth the wait! LOVE love them and it makes me really want a glittery pair.  They've got just enough suede to offset the sparkle. Thanks so much for sharing!!


Yeah! They are surprisingly not loud! I'm a glitter convert. You should try one  Have you seen those darling SS with glitter on the back only? They're nice! Maybe a good compromise too.
Also, there is an all-Swarovski pair (from seasons past, but that I sometimes still find online) that reminds me of glitter, but more subtle somehow, that I was really lusting after, but I don't want to shell out the money for it haha It's super pretty, though.


----------



## daevy

aleung427 said:


> LOVE THEM! Which style are these? I usually just get the superstars.



They are the Mid-Stars!


----------



## lovemyrescues

I got an email from Gilt.com about Golden Goose on sale today.


----------



## missyb

aleung427 said:


> LOVE THEM! Which style are these? I usually just get the superstars.



These are mid stars my other 2 pairs are super stars


----------



## daevy

lovemyrescues said:


> I got an email from Gilt.com about Golden Goose on sale today.


Ooh, nice! They have a good range of styles. 
I'm good for now, though, I have to exercise some self-control.


----------



## aleung427

daevy said:


> Yay! Show us a picture when you get them!



They came so quick! Here are the ones I got from NAP, for 15% off. Kids sizing of course


----------



## sinyard

My newest addition. So in love with this pair. I haven’t purchased a pair in a long time I’ve loved so much. Well, these are finally it!


----------



## daevy

aleung427 said:


> They came so quick! Here are the ones I got from NAP, for 15% off. Kids sizing of course
> 
> View attachment 4380665


NAP really is insanely fast! I'd love to try a kids size in the future to see if they fit any better haha


sinyard said:


> View attachment 4380759
> 
> 
> My newest addition. So in love with this pair. I haven’t purchased a pair in a long time I’ve loved so much. Well, these are finally it!


I thought you had written animal print off! Glad to see it's back in your good graces. I must say I love a good leopard print shoe!


----------



## sinyard

daevy said:


> NAP really is insanely fast! I'd love to try a kids size in the future to see if they fit any better haha
> 
> I thought you had written animal print off! Glad to see it's back in your good graces. I must say I love a good leopard print shoe!



Lol! I got rid of most of what I had in leopard and have been searching for one for a while to replace them! Now, I need a good Slide. [emoji51][emoji79]


----------



## gagabag

Feeling pink today


----------



## daevy

Hooray for Spring, I can finally wear something other than UGGs!


----------



## aleung427

daevy said:


> View attachment 4382394
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hooray for Spring, I can finally wear something other than UGGs!



Can’t agree with you more!! Warmer weather come faster! Excuse the nasty NYC floors


----------



## sinyard

Anyone else notice TRR raised their prices on GG sneakers?! It’s insane, $415 for a a nasty pair of used sneakers!!!


----------



## lovemyrescues

sinyard said:


> Anyone else notice TRR raised their prices on GG sneakers?! It’s insane, $415 for a a nasty pair of used sneakers!!!


Not a fan of The Real Real at all.


----------



## pmc0419

I’m new to Golden Goose and have loved reading this board. So much great information and so many great shoes!

I just got my first pair and was hoping someone could help me verify their authenticity. Thanks so much for your help!!


----------



## daevy

aleung427 said:


> Can’t agree with you more!! Warmer weather come faster! Excuse the nasty NYC floors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4382607


Love that!


----------



## daevy

sinyard said:


> Anyone else notice TRR raised their prices on GG sneakers?! It’s insane, $415 for a a nasty pair of used sneakers!!!


I don't have any experience with TRR, but probably wouldn't buy from them. 
To be honest, I've seen worse prices for used GG. 
I don't have anything against the second-hand market, in fact, I fully endorse it, but people should be more mindful of how they price their items.


----------



## sinyard

pmc0419 said:


> I’m new to Golden Goose and have loved reading this board. So much great information and so many great shoes!
> 
> I just got my first pair and was hoping someone could help me verify their authenticity. Thanks so much for your help!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 4383143
> View attachment 4383144
> View attachment 4383145
> View attachment 4383146
> View attachment 4383147
> View attachment 4383148
> View attachment 4383149
> View attachment 4383150



These are authentic. Enjoy your first pair of many more to come!


----------



## SpaceCadet

daevy said:


> View attachment 4382394
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hooray for Spring, I can finally wear something other than UGGs!



Yessss!! Beauties! Had mine on this weekend and DH made an unexpected stop for a walk in the park so I told him that I wasn't traipsing through the sand pits and mud


----------



## SpaceCadet

aleung427 said:


> Can’t agree with you more!! Warmer weather come faster! Excuse the nasty NYC floors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4382607


 Love! His and hers


----------



## aleung427

SpaceCadet said:


> Love! His and hers



Thank you!!!


----------



## pmc0419

sinyard said:


> These are authentic. Enjoy your first pair of many more to come!



Thank you!!  So excited to wear them! And find more!


----------



## goblue88

Hi! Looking for these sold out GG's - figured you guys know best where I can maybe find them!

https://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/p/golden-goose-superstar-metallic-leather-sneakers-prod144280031?

THANK YOU!!


----------



## sinyard

goblue88 said:


> Hi! Looking for these sold out GG's - figured you guys know best where I can maybe find them!
> 
> https://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/p/golden-goose-superstar-metallic-leather-sneakers-prod144280031?
> 
> THANK YOU!!



Hi! FarFetch has them and they are 10% off with code 10app2019.


----------



## dorcast

goblue88 said:


> Hi! Looking for these sold out GG's - figured you guys know best where I can maybe find them!
> 
> https://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/p/golden-goose-superstar-metallic-leather-sneakers-prod144280031?
> 
> THANK YOU!!


They literally just popped up on my instagram from a store I follow.

https://lenalarose.com/golden-goose-superstar-sneaker.html?category_id=311


----------



## SpaceCadet

Finally getting around to wearing these since they arrived a few weeks ago but still deciding on the laces


----------



## daevy

SpaceCadet said:


> View attachment 4384309
> View attachment 4384308
> 
> Finally getting around to wearing these since they arrived a few weeks ago but still deciding on the laces


I like both! The blue makes for an interesting pop of color


----------



## SpaceCadet

Thank you, I like the pop but my quiet self also likes the neutral!


----------



## patsku

My first GG sneakers from NAP, love them! So comfy. Some sneakers hurt my heels but not these.


----------



## daevy

patsku said:


> My first GG sneakers from NAP, love them! So comfy. Some sneakers hurt my heels but not these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4387796


These are the hi-stars? So cute!


----------



## patsku

daevy said:


> These are the hi-stars? So cute!


Yes, Hi stars, I think they are Net-A-Porter exclusives or something like that.


----------



## aleung427

patsku said:


> My first GG sneakers from NAP, love them! So comfy. Some sneakers hurt my heels but not these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4387796



OMG I LOVE THESE! What style are these?!?!


----------



## patsku

aleung427 said:


> OMG I LOVE THESE! What style are these?!?!


Bought them here: https://www.net-a-porter.com/fi/en/product/1110051/Golden_Goose/hi-star-distressed-leather-sneakers


----------



## aleung427

patsku said:


> Bought them here: https://www.net-a-porter.com/fi/en/product/1110051/Golden_Goose/hi-star-distressed-leather-sneakers



Thank you! I wish they had this specific style in the super stars, love the laces and everything about it, but not sure how I’ll look with a higher sole ;(


----------



## sabrunka

Well, I just ordered my 4th pair of GG's! I love leopard, however the ones on NAP were to "bright" for me, then I saw the below ones on farfetch which are a bit darker, and I prefer the laces, AND I had a 10% off code so I decided to get them  I cant wait! I paid $396 for them.

I also saw some black glitter w/ leopard ankle ones on NAP that actually worked with the 15% off code on the France site, making them about $310 USD, however at that point I figured I'd rather pay $90 more for a pair I will love, rather than settle for a pair I just "like".


----------



## sinyard

sabrunka said:


> Well, I just ordered my 4th pair of GG's! I love leopard, however the ones on NAP were to "bright" for me, then I saw the below ones on farfetch which are a bit darker, and I prefer the laces, AND I had a 10% off code so I decided to get them  I cant wait! I paid $396 for them.
> 
> I also saw some black glitter w/ leopard ankle ones on NAP that actually worked with the 15% off code on the France site, making them about $310 USD, however at that point I figured I'd rather pay $90 more for a pair I will love, rather than settle for a pair I just "like".



How do you get it to work on the NAP France site? Every time I am on the France site it switches to the USA site and dollars.


----------



## Greentea

What socks are we wearing with these? I’m obsessed with my silver GG and they won’t be my last pair. But I haven’t found the perfect no show socks


----------



## sabrunka

sinyard said:


> How do you get it to work on the NAP France site? Every time I am on the France site it switches to the USA site and dollars.



Are you trying to get to the france site by googling it and clicking the link? If so, that wont work! Once you are on the NAP website, you have to scroll to the bottom where the FAQ and about us sections are, and you should be able to see a country flag which you can change and that will change the website .


----------



## sabrunka

Greentea said:


> What socks are we wearing with these? I’m obsessed with my silver GG and they won’t be my last pair. But I haven’t found the perfect no show socks



Ive found bombas to be good!


----------



## Greentea

sabrunka said:


> Ive found bombas to be good!



I thought they might be thick but will try! Thanks


----------



## missyb

Greentea said:


> What socks are we wearing with these? I’m obsessed with my silver GG and they won’t be my last pair. But I haven’t found the perfect no show socks



Living royal no show socks. Love them


----------



## Greentea

missyb said:


> Living royal no show socks. Love them


I will give them a go! Thanks!


----------



## sinyard

sabrunka said:


> Are you trying to get to the france site by googling it and clicking the link? If so, that wont work! Once you are on the NAP website, you have to scroll to the bottom where the FAQ and about us sections are, and you should be able to see a country flag which you can change and that will change the website .



Hi. I’ve tried it from the website and ask from my NAP but it always switches back to USA. It’s says your address is in the USA so we will switch you to the USA site. It won’t let me use my store credit either on the French site either. Oh well, guess it’s not meant to be. Thank you for replying though!


----------



## daevy

sinyard said:


> Hi. I’ve tried it from the website and ask from my NAP but it always switches back to USA. It’s says your address is in the USA so we will switch you to the USA site. It won’t let me use my store credit either on the French site either. Oh well, guess it’s not meant to be. Thank you for replying though!


I've had success changing countries on the website, but have you tried the app?
I'd guess store credits wouldn't apply, though.


----------



## daevy

Greentea said:


> What socks are we wearing with these? I’m obsessed with my silver GG and they won’t be my last pair. But I haven’t found the perfect no show socks


Also, stance are my faves.


----------



## sinyard

daevy said:


> I've had success changing countries on the website, but have you tried the app?
> I'd guess store credits wouldn't apply, though.



Hi. Yes, I’ve tried both but it always switches it back to USA when I’m ready to check out. [emoji848]


----------



## daevy

sinyard said:


> Hi. Yes, I’ve tried both but it always switches it back to USA when I’m ready to check out. [emoji848]


Hmmmm... How weird! I think it was only last month that I bought something from them changing countries (Italy? France? Don't remember, really).

It's probably more work than it's worth, but you could maybe try on a different computer? A different account, too, maybe, hahah


----------



## sabrunka

Omg im in loooove! (Ill wear with other socks when I actually wear them lol)


----------



## starrysky7

I've been looking for a pair of GG for a while, I don't love the vintage white style. What do you guys think of these? I like the colors but not too crazy about the suede front. Also, do they run TTS? I normally wear a 40 but 41 in French sizing like Isabel Marant. Which one should I take?


----------



## Jpwins

starrysky7 said:


> I've been looking for a pair of GG for a while, I don't love the vintage white style. What do you guys think of these? I like the colors but not too crazy about the suede front. Also, do they run TTS? I normally wear a 40 but 41 in French sizing like Isabel Marant. Which one should I take?



I love these colors. Suede top wouldn’t bother me. What site did you see these on?


----------



## starrysky7

Thanks.  I think I want them and they seem to sell fast... They're directly on the GG website.


----------



## joheinous

starrysky7 said:


> I've been looking for a pair of GG for a while, I don't love the vintage white style. What do you guys think of these? I like the colors but not too crazy about the suede front. Also, do they run TTS? I normally wear a 40 but 41 in French sizing like Isabel Marant. Which one should I take?


----------



## joheinous

These are really pretty.


----------



## joheinous

I'm looking at a few pairs, and I cannot decide. What do you all think?


----------



## joheinous

or these?


----------



## joheinous

I think size 40 should fit you. Sometimes they are just a little off. But, I think you would be good. At least in superstar styles.


----------



## aleung427

joheinous said:


> I'm looking at a few pairs, and I cannot decide. What do you all think?



I love these! The laces catches me attention !


----------



## joheinous

aleung427 said:


> I love these! The laces catches me attention !


Thanks! My daughter is anti glitter, so she’s been trying to talk me out of these.


----------



## daevy

starrysky7 said:


> I've been looking for a pair of GG for a while, I don't love the vintage white style. What do you guys think of these? I like the colors but not too crazy about the suede front. Also, do they run TTS? I normally wear a 40 but 41 in French sizing like Isabel Marant. Which one should I take?


I like them, the color combination is quite unique.
I think, however, that the most important thing is to ask yourself if they’ll go with what you already have in your closet. 
Also, the suede bits make the SS a bit more comfortable, in my opinion. I’ve never had luck with all leather pairs, though I’ve heard (read) people here singing praises to black all-leather pairs before.

Size-wise, I can only tell you I’m usually a 6.5-7, and will always take a 37 in GG. I’ve tried to go down a size once (because the 37 do have some room), but no dice.
If you usually order a 40 in most shoes, go with that.


----------



## daevy

joheinous said:


> I'm looking at a few pairs, and I cannot decide. What do you all think?


I prefer these with the  glitter stars and the (more) neutral laces.
Not a fan of the laces on the other pair!


----------



## starrysky7

daevy said:


> I like them, the color combination is quite unique.
> I think, however, that the most important thing is to ask yourself if they’ll go with what you already have in your closet.
> Also, the suede bits make the SS a bit more comfortable, in my opinion. I’ve never had luck with all leather pairs, though I’ve heard (read) people here singing praises to black all-leather pairs before.
> 
> Size-wise, I can only tell you I’m usually a 6.5-7, and will always take a 37 in GG. I’ve tried to go down a size once (because the 37 do have some room), but no dice.
> If you usually order a 40 in most shoes, go with that.



Thanks, I'm really trying to work out the right size. And the info about the suede is interesting, maybe that is a really good pair to start with... Colorwise they would work quite well for me I think, I wear a lot of simple leggings/jeans with classic tees or sweaters and classic bags. I'd call it glam-clasual. 

Does anyone know if the GG site does coupon codes? I signed up for the newsletter but so far couldn't find anything.


----------



## chiisaibunny

joheinous said:


> or these?


I like both. I guess it depends on whether you don’t mind or want them to stand out. First pair more under the radar, second pair little more noticeable. Both look very neutral enough it could work with a lot of outfits.


----------



## Jpwins

Can anyone authentic these for me


----------



## sinyard

Jpwins said:


> View attachment 4395491
> View attachment 4395492
> View attachment 4395494
> View attachment 4395495
> View attachment 4395497
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone authentic these for me



Yes they are authentic


----------



## Jpwins

sinyard said:


> Yes they are authentic



Thanks


----------



## okstephanie

Hi! A seller accepted my offer on these shoes but I'm now wondering if they're authentic. I know I should have done this first . Hopefully I can get a refund if they're not auth


----------



## missyb

okstephanie said:


> Hi! A seller accepted my offer on these shoes but I'm now wondering if they're authentic. I know I should have done this first . Hopefully I can get a refund if they're not auth



They look off to me but I’m not a expert.


----------



## okstephanie

missyb said:


> They look off to me but I’m not a expert.


Yeah that's what I'm thinking. I've asked the seller to cancel the order


----------



## Manolos21

Might as well post my GGDB sneakers here!


----------



## aleung427

Manolos21 said:


> Might as well post my GGGB sneakers here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4397498
> View attachment 4397500
> View attachment 4397501
> View attachment 4397503
> View attachment 4397504
> View attachment 4397506
> View attachment 4397507



AMAZING COLLECTION OF GG SNEAKERS [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## sinyard

okstephanie said:


> Hi! A seller accepted my offer on these shoes but I'm now wondering if they're authentic. I know I should have done this first . Hopefully I can get a refund if they're not auth



These are 100% FAKE.


----------



## sabrunka

Here is my current GG collection. they are addictive!


----------



## MainlyBailey

sabrunka said:


> Here is my current GG collection. they are addictive!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4397890


Which one's your favorite? I'm not much of a lace person and am thinking about getting the velcro low tops. Thoughts? Tia


----------



## sabrunka

MainlyBailey said:


> Which one's your favorite? I'm not much of a lace person and am thinking about getting the velcro low tops. Thoughts? Tia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4397962



Ohhh i actually want a velcro pair as my next ones, I love them!!

And I think my favorite pair are the leopard ones.


----------



## daevy

MainlyBailey said:


> Which one's your favorite? I'm not much of a lace person and am thinking about getting the velcro low tops. Thoughts? Tia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4397962


I love these! So old school. Get 'em and tell us how you like them!


----------



## MainlyBailey

Totally needed the enabling. Will def post of I get a hold of em in my size! I'm hoping size 36 will fit fine since I usually wear a size 6 in sneakers and 5 or 5.5 for all else!


----------



## MainlyBailey

MainlyBailey said:


> Totally needed the enabling. Will def post of I get a hold of em in my size! I'm hoping size 36 will fit fine since I usually wear a size 6 in sneakers and 5 or 5.5 for all else!


Anddddd I ordered the 36. Yay!!


----------



## aleung427

MainlyBailey said:


> Anddddd I ordered the 36. Yay!!



Awesome! Post lots of pictures and share when they arrive! [emoji5][emoji5]


----------



## okstephanie

sinyard said:


> These are 100% FAKE.


Thank you! That's what I thought and was able to get a refund


----------



## okstephanie

Does anyone have a pair of midstars? How do you style them and how do they compare to superstars?


----------



## daevy

okstephanie said:


> Does anyone have a pair of midstars? How do you style them and how do they compare to superstars?


I tried a pair once, and absolutely hated them on me. But I think that's really on me, as my legs are a bit on the short and thick side, haha, so I really don't think I have the ideal body for them  they cut me on the worst possible part of the leg. 

That said, I think they look super cute on other people.


----------



## missyb

I have the midstars and love them. I’m 5’8 with thin I guess legs so I think they look good on me I’ve been told. Lol! The midstars are my favorite than my superstars


----------



## starrysky7

I have to say GG have been killing it with the color combinations lately. There's so many cool designs out right now...


----------



## MainlyBailey

They're here!! Super duper comfy and I'm so into velcro sneakers!! TTS and love the wedged heel.


----------



## joheinous

Which one do you think is a good first pair of GG. I want something kind of neutral and not sure I like pairs I posted last week


----------



## joheinous

Or this:


----------



## joheinous

MainlyBailey said:


> They're here!! Super duper comfy and I'm so into velcro sneakers!! TTS and love the wedged heel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4400113


Wow, those are awesome!


----------



## aleung427

MainlyBailey said:


> They're here!! Super duper comfy and I'm so into velcro sneakers!! TTS and love the wedged heel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4400113



LOOKS GREAT!!!


----------



## MainlyBailey

joheinous said:


> Wow, those are awesome!





aleung427 said:


> LOOKS GREAT!!!


Thank you both! These are my first GGs and I was nervous about the fit and how to style them, but I fell in love with them instantly. Definitely grew on me and it's all thanks to this thread!


----------



## aleung427

MainlyBailey said:


> Thank you both! These are my first GGs and I was nervous about the fit and how to style them, but I fell in love with them instantly. Definitely grew on me and it's all thanks to this thread!



They definitely grow on you!
At first I was hesitant to get a pair when my boyfriend introduced them to me because I thought that they look a bit childish at first. 

Then when I saw ladies, even GRANDMOTHERS rocking them in the store I was like OK THEY LOOK GOOD and STYLISH! [emoji23][emoji23] 

Then..... I Ended up with two pairs in a month hahaha


----------



## MainlyBailey

aleung427 said:


> They definitely grow on you!
> At first I was hesitant to get a pair when my boyfriend introduced them to me because I thought that they look a bit childish at first.
> 
> Then when I saw ladies, even GRANDMOTHERS rocking them in the store I was like OK THEY LOOK GOOD and STYLISH! [emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> Then..... I Ended up with two pairs in a month hahaha


Lolllll!!! So they grow on you and then BAM, full blown addiction? Looks like I'll be in trouble. They did look childish and I didnt understand the whole banged up look, but then.. I looked down and saw my heavily torn up denim, and it alllll made sense.


----------



## rakhee81

joheinous said:


> Or this:



The metallic gold sole ones were my first pair and they’re still my fave-they go with everything!


----------



## aleung427

MainlyBailey said:


> Lolllll!!! So they grow on you and then BAM, full blown addiction? Looks like I'll be in trouble. They did look childish and I didnt understand the whole banged up look, but then.. I looked down and saw my heavily torn up denim, and it alllll made sense.



LOL yes it definitely makes sense when you look at our torn up denim [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## lovemyrescues

On ShopBop some of the Golden Goose Sneakers are 25% off with the code EVENT19 for just today (Thursday).


----------



## daevy

MainlyBailey said:


> Lolllll!!! So they grow on you and then BAM, full blown addiction? Looks like I'll be in trouble. They did look childish and I didnt understand the whole banged up look, but then.. I looked down and saw my heavily torn up denim, and it alllll made sense.


First off, I love the velcro sneakers! They look super cute on, I’m glad you love them!

Now, I think I’ll be the dissonant voice here - although I really like GG for the fun/statement aspects, they are far from my most comfortable sneakers/shoes... That too is probably on me, since I do have quite finicky feet, but a few hours in they’ll start hurting while wearing GG. I can’t imagine how people can walk miles with them! I wish I were one of those people, hahah.

It is addicting, though. At some point I owned like 6 pairs (which is crazy because I wasn’t getting any use out of them). Then sold all but one, and bought two others. I must have a problem.


----------



## daevy

joheinous said:


> Or this:


This one gets my vote, no doubt!


----------



## joheinous

daevy said:


> This one gets my vote, no doubt!



Thanks!  I'm going for the gold!


----------



## sinyard

lovemyrescues said:


> On ShopBop some of the Golden Goose Sneakers are 25% off with the code EVENT19 for just today (Thursday).



It’s actually a three day event, ends tomorrow started Wednesday.  If you’re a VIP you had 24 early access. [emoji16]


----------



## chiisaibunny

MainlyBailey said:


> They're here!! Super duper comfy and I'm so into velcro sneakers!! TTS and love the wedged heel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4400113



Hey, same size as me and I wear 36 too! Ok I have to say I thought velcro, hmm, makes me think of the sneakers my dad wears, not so stylish. 
But these are AWESOME! Super cute! Congrats!


----------



## MainlyBailey

chiisaibunny said:


> Hey, same size as me and I wear 36 too! Ok I have to say I thought velcro, hmm, makes me think of the sneakers my dad wears, not so stylish.
> But these are AWESOME! Super cute! Congrats!


Thank you. I adore these! Dad sneaker trend is still in anyway so it's a good excuse for lifelong velcro lovers to buy more lately!


----------



## chiisaibunny

Trying to decide between 3 styles including the velcro pair MainlyBailey purchased! Which one would you pick? I’m looking for a lighter colored pair since the white pair I have has a lot of beading and it’s a little delicate. 
Thanks!


----------



## daevy

chiisaibunny said:


> View attachment 4401281
> View attachment 4401282
> View attachment 4401283
> 
> 
> Trying to decide between 3 styles including the velcro pair MainlyBailey purchased! Which one would you pick? I’m looking for a lighter colored pair since the white pair I have has a lot of beading and it’s a little delicate.
> Thanks!


Honestly? I’d totally pick the Velcro ones.
I’m itching to do it, as a matter of fact, but. must. resist.


----------



## sinyard

chiisaibunny said:


> View attachment 4401281
> View attachment 4401282
> View attachment 4401283
> 
> 
> Trying to decide between 3 styles including the velcro pair MainlyBailey purchased! Which one would you pick? I’m looking for a lighter colored pair since the white pair I have has a lot of beading and it’s a little delicate.
> Thanks!



Between those three I’d pick the first pair, but I think there are better options out there. I do not like Velcro at all, reminds me of a children’s shoe or an adult that doesn’t know how to tie shoelaces and needs to wear Velcro.


----------



## chiisaibunny

daevy said:


> Honestly? I’d totally pick the Velcro ones.
> I’m itching to do it, as a matter of fact, but. must. resist.


I haven’t decided yet so I’m still kinda looking around. There are so many color options it’s tough. I’m also interested in hi stars so I’ve been looking at those, too!


----------



## chiisaibunny

sinyard said:


> Between those three I’d pick the first pair, but I think there are better options out there. I do not like Velcro at all, reminds me of a children’s shoe or an adult that doesn’t know how to tie shoelaces and needs to wear Velcro.


LOL, it’s a different look. I like it because it’s different but I also ask myself if I’d really wear any pair of shoes I purchase esp when they have a really specific look. Still looking, I kinda want hi stars but the last time I tried them on they were not super comfy for me.


----------



## MainlyBailey

chiisaibunny said:


> View attachment 4401281
> View attachment 4401282
> View attachment 4401283
> 
> 
> Trying to decide between 3 styles including the velcro pair MainlyBailey purchased! Which one would you pick? I’m looking for a lighter colored pair since the white pair I have has a lot of beading and it’s a little delicate.
> Thanks!


I obviously have gone with the velcro and I have to say, the Isabel Marant wedge  sneakers were the beginning to my liking towards them. Sleek, hands-free, and super comfortable. Definitely brings back childhood memories. I've gotten so many compliments and it's really easy to match. I jumped into athleisure even before it became a trend, but I also dress up with tight fitting midi dresses, maxi dresses, white jeggings, etc, and they look awesome! To each their own but the trend is coming back with a bang according to enough blogs I've been reading. Whatever you decide, I think itll be an awesome addition, so let's feed that addiction!


----------



## chiisaibunny

MainlyBailey said:


> I obviously have gone with the velcro and I have to say, the Isabel Marant wedge  sneakers were the beginning to my liking towards them. Sleek, hands-free, and super comfortable. Definitely brings back childhood memories. I've gotten so many compliments and it's really easy to match. I jumped into athleisure even before it became a trend, but I also dress up with tight fitting midi dresses, maxi dresses, white jeggings, etc, and they look awesome! To each their own but the trend is coming back with a bang according to enough blogs I've been reading. Whatever you decide, I think itll be an awesome addition, so let's feed that addiction!



Thanks for the review. It’s great you posted the pic so we can all see what they look like on. Modeling pics are great. The velcro ones caught my eye because they’re different. I have about 15 pairs and they’re all superstar. I’ve tried on other styles and I wanted to get a mid but haven’t found a colorway I really like. I originally wanted to get the ones in the second pic but kept feeling like oh no it’s another superstar. We’ll see what I end up deciding. Truly addicting.


----------



## MainlyBailey

chiisaibunny said:


> Thanks for the review. It’s great you posted the pic so we can all see what they look like on. Modeling pics are great. The velcro ones caught my eye because they’re different. I have about 15 pairs and they’re all superstar. I’ve tried on other styles and I wanted to get a mid but haven’t found a colorway I really like. I originally wanted to get the ones in the second pic but kept feeling like oh no it’s another superstar. We’ll see what I end up deciding. Truly addicting.


No problemo! Here's a mod shot I just took [emoji16]


----------



## Monique1004

Deciding on another pair. So many new design to choose from...


----------



## starrysky7

I like the second and fifth pair best.

I came across these on sale so I had to order, hopefully they fit. I still love the black/pink glitter ones as well, maybe I'll need them both...


----------



## missyb

Monique1004 said:


> Deciding on another pair. So many new design to choose from...
> View attachment 4402813
> View attachment 4402815
> View attachment 4402816
> View attachment 4402818
> View attachment 4402820



I love the 2nd pair. The slides.


----------



## sinyard

Monique1004 said:


> Deciding on another pair. So many new design to choose from...
> View attachment 4402813
> View attachment 4402815
> View attachment 4402816
> View attachment 4402818
> View attachment 4402820



I say the the last two pairs but the last pair is my favorite. I have the first pair but I only wear them in the Fall and Winter. There are lots more of new color-ways coming out soon too.


----------



## sabrunka

starrysky7 said:


> I like the second and fifth pair best.
> 
> I came across these on sale so I had to order, hopefully they fit. I still love the black/pink glitter ones as well, maybe I'll need them both...



Ohh i love them! Can you let me know who has them on sale? Thanks!


----------



## chiisaibunny

starrysky7 said:


> I like the second and fifth pair best.
> 
> I came across these on sale so I had to order, hopefully they fit. I still love the black/pink glitter ones as well, maybe I'll need them both...



I have these, love them. I find the leather on these a little softer than the white leather ones I’ve tried in, which for me is a good thing. Hope they fit!


----------



## starrysky7

sabrunka said:


> Ohh i love them! Can you let me know who has them on sale? Thanks!



Unfortunately I snatched up the last pair from a German department store online, it's breuninger.com. I was super surprised to find them on sale, I thought they are sold out everywhere.

I got a size 39 but would probably need a 40, however I don't care for the wedge heel because I'm pretty tall already so maybe I can get some extra room... Fingers crossed.


----------



## alexvi

Can someone please tell me if these are fake. Thank you


----------



## sinyard

alexvi said:


> Can someone please tell me if these are fake. Thank you



Authentic


----------



## alexvi

sinyard said:


> Authentic


Thank you!


----------



## runningbird

I remember after my first GG sneaker purchase I was certain that'd be it.  As people have said before, they are quite addicting!  All the colors, patterns, etc...  My latest addition are the ones on top with the neon pink/green from shopbop's recent sale.  They still have many sizes if anyone fancies the color combo.


----------



## missyb

runningbird said:


> I remember after my first GG sneaker purchase I was certain that'd be it.  As people have said before, they are quite addicting!  All the colors, patterns, etc...  My latest addition are the ones on top with the neon pink/green from shopbop's recent sale.  They still have many sizes if anyone fancies the color combo.



How do you like the slides compared to the mid-stars? I have a pair of mid stars and love them my next purchase will probably be a pair of slides.


----------



## runningbird

missyb said:


> How do you like the slides compared to the mid-stars? I have a pair of mid stars and love them my next purchase will probably be a pair of slides.


I love both equally.  I like the height of the mid stars with ankle jeans more so, but as far as fit and comfort I’d say they’re the same.


----------



## sinyard

Some of my newest one. Runningbird I copied off of your layout! Lol

I’m keeping the top two and returning the bottom pair.


----------



## Jpwins

sinyard said:


> View attachment 4406694
> 
> 
> Some of my newest one. Runningbird I copied off of your layout! Lol
> 
> I’m keeping the top two and returning the bottom pair.



Love the 2nd pair. Where did you purchase them from.


----------



## missyb

I’m thinking of ordering the middle slides from Shopbop. Do you think they will go with a lot ?


----------



## runningbird

sinyard said:


> View attachment 4406694
> 
> 
> Some of my newest one. Runningbird I copied off of your layout! Lol
> 
> I’m keeping the top two and returning the bottom pair.


I love all of them!!! But totally would keep the two you selected as well.  I was eyeballing the middle ones during the sale.  So good!


----------



## alexvi

Help! Will i get a lot of wear with these white and pink glitter? or should i go for the black and white one? I think The pink one is cute but I’m afraid i wont use it as much because of its color


----------



## sinyard

alexvi said:


> Help! Will i get a lot of wear with these white and pink glitter? or should i go for the black and white one? I think The pink one is cute but I’m afraid i wont use it as much because of its color



First ones for sure! One of my al time favorite pair.  They go with everything and I love them because the tongue doesn’t have the tag.


----------



## sinyard

runningbird said:


> I love all of them!!! But totally would keep the two you selected as well.  I was eyeballing the middle ones during the sale.  So good!



Thank you. The middles ones go with everything!


----------



## sinyard

missyb said:


> I’m thinking of ordering the middle slides from Shopbop. Do you think they will go with a lot ?



They literally go with everything!


----------



## chiisaibunny

MainlyBailey said:


> No problemo! Here's a mod shot I just took [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4402477


I would never have guessed I’d like these, but thanks to MainlyBailey I have superstars that don’t lace! And they’re comfy, maybe even more comfy than ones with laces. I have a high instep so I can’t lace too tight. The first variation in my collection since I only have superstars. 
Tthanks for letting me share!


----------



## chiisaibunny

alexvi said:


> Help! Will i get a lot of wear with these white and pink glitter? or should i go for the black and white one? I think The pink one is cute but I’m afraid i wont use it as much because of its color


Love the first pair but depending on what you wear almost any color can be worn lots. I don’t do pink so wouldn’t work for me but my niece does so she’d love them. Good luck deciding.


----------



## alexvi

sinyard said:


> First ones for sure! One of my al time favorite pair.  They go with everything and I love them because the tongue doesn’t have the tag.


The pink is priced at 280 while the black and white one is priced 390. I feel so guilty spending a lot on these so i kinda feel I should just get the pink one but i kinda like the black one because it’s versatile.


----------



## alexvi

chiisaibunny said:


> Love the first pair but depending on what you wear almost any color can be worn lots. I don’t do pink so wouldn’t work for me but my niece does so she’d love them. Good luck deciding.


Thank you! It’s going to be my first pair so I’m having a hard time deciding:/ lol


----------



## Sterntalerli

Help needed! 

Can’t seem to find this particular pair online (I’m within the EU, so an European shop would be preferred) any ideas where to find them in size EU38 (I’m normally a 39 but those shoes seem to be huge) 

Thanks guys


----------



## sinyard

Sterntalerli said:


> View attachment 4408276
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Help needed!
> 
> Can’t seem to find this particular pair online (I’m within the EU, so an European shop would be preferred) any ideas where to find them in size EU38 (I’m normally a 39 but those shoes seem to be huge)
> 
> Thanks guys



I think Ssense has them or Farfetch


----------



## sinyard

HELP! has anyone tried on the Ball Star? Do you like? Do they have the same insole wedge!


----------



## abs914

What color is the glitter on these superstars?? For some reason I’m having a tough time figuring it out.


----------



## daevy

Sterntalerli said:


> View attachment 4408276
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Help needed!
> 
> Can’t seem to find this particular pair online (I’m within the EU, so an European shop would be preferred) any ideas where to find them in size EU38 (I’m normally a 39 but those shoes seem to be huge)
> 
> Thanks guys



Yes, Ssense does have it. https://www.ssense.com/en-us/women/...glitter-superstar-old-school-sneakers/3349199

Now, I'm not sure about the velcro SS ones, since I've never tried any, but regular SS do not run huge at all. They might be a bit big on some people, but if you're usually a 39 I'd stick with it. Maybe the velcro ones run bigger, though, I don't know.


----------



## daevy

chiisaibunny said:


> View attachment 4406897
> 
> I would never have guessed I’d like these, but thanks to MainlyBailey I have superstars that don’t lace! And they’re comfy, maybe even more comfy than ones with laces. I have a high instep so I can’t lace too tight. The first variation in my collection since I only have superstars.
> Tthanks for letting me share!


I love it!


----------



## MainlyBailey

chiisaibunny said:


> View attachment 4406897
> 
> I would never have guessed I’d like these, but thanks to MainlyBailey I have superstars that don’t lace! And they’re comfy, maybe even more comfy than ones with laces. I have a high instep so I can’t lace too tight. The first variation in my collection since I only have superstars.
> Tthanks for letting me share!


YOWZA! Hello twin! They truly are so comfy and stylish. So glad you like them too!


----------



## chiisaibunny

daevy said:


> I love it!


Thanks!!!



MainlyBailey said:


> YOWZA! Hello twin! They truly are so comfy and stylish. So glad you like them too!


Twinsies! They are comfy and since I’m always messing with the laces this is actually much easier.  Thanks for posting!
Do you have your next pair in mind, since I know they’re totally addictive. I’m still thinking about the other ones so I’ll wait and see. I should get something other than superstar. Who thought one could have so many pairs?! I need a moratorium or as they say in the BV forum, I need to be on Ban Island.


----------



## sinyard

abs914 said:


> What color is the glitter on these superstars?? For some reason I’m having a tough time figuring it out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4408795



It’s like a wine color. I have them and move them!


----------



## MainlyBailey

chiisaibunny said:


> Thanks!!!
> 
> 
> Twinsies! They are comfy and since I’m always messing with the laces this is actually much easier.  Thanks for posting!
> Do you have your next pair in mind, since I know they’re totally addictive. I’m still thinking about the other ones so I’ll wait and see. I should get something other than superstar. Who thought one could have so many pairs?! I need a moratorium or as they say in the BV forum, I need to be on Ban Island.


Yes! I actually avoid lace shoes when I can because I spend so much time redoing them. BUT, yes, these are addicting and now.. I'm already looking at these hi stars. Let the odds forever be in my wallet's favor that somehow I magically get a deal on em. The escape artist in me has kept me out of ban island for far too long.. I totally feel you there!


----------



## chiisaibunny

MainlyBailey said:


> Yes! I actually avoid lace shoes when I can because I spend so much time redoing them. BUT, yes, these are addicting and now.. I'm already looking at these hi stars. Let the odds forever be in my wallet's favor that somehow I magically get a deal on em. The escape artist in me has kept me out of ban island for far too long.. I totally feel you there!



I really like hi stars but I am concerned about the stiffness of the shoe. I tried on a hi star last weekend, really loved it... but it’s black and I’ve been trying to not get black. They are supposed to break in. 
Hmm, they’re so different ... tough choice.


----------



## liz_likes_to_shop

Looking for auth check on these. Seller says she purchased them from Farfetch. @sinyard what do you think?


----------



## MainlyBailey

chiisaibunny said:


> I really like hi stars but I am concerned about the stiffness of the shoe. I tried on a hi star last weekend, really loved it... but it’s black and I’ve been trying to not get black. They are supposed to break in.
> Hmm, they’re so different ... tough choice.


Why are you trying to not get black????

I'm sure it'll break in and I like the style more than the slides or ss. It makes legs look better imo.


----------



## Sterntalerli

daevy said:


> Yes, Ssense does have it. https://www.ssense.com/en-us/women/...glitter-superstar-old-school-sneakers/3349199
> 
> Now, I'm not sure about the velcro SS ones, since I've never tried any, but regular SS do not run huge at all. They might be a bit big on some people, but if you're usually a 39 I'd stick with it. Maybe the velcro ones run bigger, though, I don't know.


Aww too late my size is sold out. But thanks!


----------



## chiisaibunny

MainlyBailey said:


> Why are you trying to not get black????
> 
> I'm sure it'll break in and I like the style more than the slides or ss. It makes legs look better imo.



Haha, I have 4 pairs of ss plus a common project, all black, so I’m trying to add some variety. Only the common project is plain black, with the ss, one is suede and others have black or other color glitter on sides or heel. I’m working on justifying another pair in black and the current thought is these would be hi stars so diff from ss. LOL 
I’ll probably breakdown and get the black hi stars. I really like them and I’m short so the added height is kinda nice. 
I have the Swarovski Crystal pair from last year but there’s a hi star with crystal sides I’ve been eyeing. It would be a lot of stalking to get them on sale. That’s what I did for the ones I have now. I’m in no rush so when I see something I really like I’ll do it.


----------



## ive_flipped

rakhee81 said:


> The metallic gold sole ones were my first pair and they’re still my fave-they go with everything!



This thread has convinced me I need a pair, this one has caught my attention a few times. Anyone have modelling pics of them?


----------



## sinyard

liz_likes_to_shop said:


> Looking for auth check on these. Seller says she purchased them from Farfetch. @sinyard what do you think?



These are authentic. [emoji1305]


----------



## ive_flipped

I am really starting to like the hi star. Haven’t seen it irl though. Need to check it out....


----------



## MainlyBailey

chiisaibunny said:


> Haha, I have 4 pairs of ss plus a common project, all black, so I’m trying to add some variety. Only the common project is plain black, with the ss, one is suede and others have black or other color glitter on sides or heel. I’m working on justifying another pair in black and the current thought is these would be hi stars so diff from ss. LOL
> I’ll probably breakdown and get the black hi stars. I really like them and I’m short so the added height is kinda nice.
> I have the Swarovski Crystal pair from last year but there’s a hi star with crystal sides I’ve been eyeing. It would be a lot of stalking to get them on sale. That’s what I did for the ones I have now. I’m in no rush so when I see something I really like I’ll do it.


Lololol!!! Whoa Swarovski pair??? Can you share a pic? Must be awesome! Hey, I'll stalk with you. I'm so down for a hi star. They look chic, down to earth stylish, and I'm short too- need that wedge!! 
I'm not in a rush either but when did that ever stop us from pulling the trigger when a good sale item we want pops up?!


----------



## chiisaibunny

MainlyBailey said:


> Lololol!!! Whoa Swarovski pair??? Can you share a pic? Must be awesome! Hey, I'll stalk with you. I'm so down for a hi star. They look chic, down to earth stylish, and I'm short too- need that wedge!!
> I'm not in a rush either but when did that ever stop us from pulling the trigger when a good sale item we want pops up?!



LOL, don’t we all?!, stalk that is, haha. It’ll provide some focus and we won’t be distracted by all the different choices!
Here’s the Swarovski. It’s a good pic, you can get the feel for what it really looks like. Sinyard has a pair, too. 
I talked to an sa at the GGDB boutique and she said she had breakin time with the hi stars, wore them at work for half the day a couple times and switched shoes for rest of the day, then they were good all day after that. She said they’re really comfy now. Her friend that has them didn’t have any issue, comfy from start. There’s hope I can wear them. Stiff soles are sometimes really uncomfy for me so I want to be sure. 
I was checking out the hi stars and the hubby said how much? I said too much, LOL.


----------



## MainlyBailey

chiisaibunny said:


> View attachment 4410473
> View attachment 4410472
> 
> 
> LOL, don’t we all?!, stalk that is, haha. It’ll provide some focus and we won’t be distracted by all the different choices!
> Here’s the Swarovski. It’s a good pic, you can get the feel for what it really looks like. Sinyard has a pair, too.
> I talked to an sa at the GGDB boutique and she said she had breakin time with the hi stars, wore them at work for half the day a couple times and switched shoes for rest of the day, then they were good all day after that. She said they’re really comfy now. Her friend that has them didn’t have any issue, comfy from start. There’s hope I can wear them. Stiff soles are sometimes really uncomfy for me so I want to be sure.
> I was checking out the hi stars and the hubby said how much? I said too much, LOL.


O M G. Excuse me while I pick up my jaw. Those are what sneaker dreams are made of.  I guess one of the perks of being single is that I have to justify it to only myself.. which.. I just ignore sometimes. I drunk gift myself often so this might happen. Must. Stop. Self.

I am super sensitive with harder soles too. I used to wear heels since middle school for forever and then Manhattan life of 15 years happened. During that time, my feet took a beating, and I've been trying to be nicer to them. So I'm going to have to wear them around in store and see how it is. I just never see hi stars anywhere to try em on! Your SA gives me hope. Do you have wide feet? I'm on the regular to narrow side so hopefully that'll work in my favor. What about inserting a thin memory foam?


----------



## chiisaibunny

MainlyBailey said:


> O M G. Excuse me while I pick up my jaw. Those are what sneaker dreams are made of.  I guess one of the perks of being single is that I have to justify it to only myself.. which.. I just ignore sometimes. I drunk gift myself often so this might happen. Must. Stop. Self.
> 
> I am super sensitive with harder soles too. I used to wear heels since middle school for forever and then Manhattan life of 15 years happened. During that time, my feet took a beating, and I've been trying to be nicer to them. So I'm going to have to wear them around in store and see how it is. I just never see hi stars anywhere to try em on! Your SA gives me hope. Do you have wide feet? I'm on the regular to narrow side so hopefully that'll work in my favor. What about inserting a thin memory foam?



LOL, they’re pretty crazy, right?! How they get the crystals to stay on the shoe I don’t know, maybe strong glue. I haven’t worn them much since it’s been rainy which is unusual. I don’t want them to get wet for fear the crystals would come off. 
I think an  insert might really affect the fit in an odd way. Tight in the toes but not anywhere else?
Me too, my feet are a bony narrow medium width. I’ve worn narrows before, mainly with sandals. I have a high instep and a small heel so fit can be an issue. I just don’t wear pumps anymore. I wear ballet flats, sandals, and lower chunky heels. No more stilettos for me. Plus I can wear jeans to work everyday so I don’t dress up anymore.


----------



## sunshineshopper

Hi everyone !  Am debating between two GGs.  The first one has an adorable pink star, but I am not sure about the durability of the pink canvas.   I love the second one because it’s a slide (which I don’t have yet) and is a rainbow theme, but am worried about the sequins coming off or looking too frazzled. 

Would really appreciate your advice !


----------



## sinyard

sunshineshopper said:


> View attachment 4411294
> View attachment 4411294
> View attachment 4411293
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone !  Am debating between two GGs.  The first one has an adorable pink star, but I am not sure about the durability of the pink canvas.   I love the second one because it’s a slide (which I don’t have yet) and is a rainbow theme, but am worried about the sequins coming off or looking too frazzled.
> 
> Would really appreciate your advice !



The canvas is super durable, I have them and love them.  As for the slides, the sequins will come off. Also, if they are around the collar or the shoe they can be super irritating on the ankles.


----------



## chiisaibunny

sunshineshopper said:


> View attachment 4411294
> View attachment 4411294
> View attachment 4411293
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone !  Am debating between two GGs.  The first one has an adorable pink star, but I am not sure about the durability of the pink canvas.   I love the second one because it’s a slide (which I don’t have yet) and is a rainbow theme, but am worried about the sequins coming off or looking too frazzled.
> 
> Would really appreciate your advice !



I always assume that any light color will show wear so I’d guess depending on how hard you are on your shoes, the amount of wear will vary. I have a couple of canvas pairs, mostly dark colors and I don’t baby them but am not overly hard on my shoes, so I’m ok with whatever wear shows. I have a pair of green/blue sequin ss and they hold up. I’ve had one or two sequins come off but no other bad things happen to it. But I am semi careful with the ones that have beading where the beading on the first pair started to come apart, and the pair with Swarovski crystals. 
Good luck deciding.


----------



## sunshineshopper

Thank you so much !!  I ordered the canvas!


----------



## liz_likes_to_shop

sinyard said:


> These are authentic. [emoji1305]


Thanks!  I paid $250 for them,  obviously used, but received them today and  now I feel like I paid too much.   There were several places of extreme wear and some stains that were not described or photographed.  Several people asked questions and wear and tear and stains and seller refused to add pictures.  Got them on Posh so I have 3 days to decide if I'm going to keep them.  They are still so cute and I love houndstooth so I'm torn.


----------



## honhon

o


----------



## honhon

h


----------



## MainlyBailey

chiisaibunny said:


> LOL, they’re pretty crazy, right?! How they get the crystals to stay on the shoe I don’t know, maybe strong glue. I haven’t worn them much since it’s been rainy which is unusual. I don’t want them to get wet for fear the crystals would come off.
> I think an  insert might really affect the fit in an odd way. Tight in the toes but not anywhere else?
> Me too, my feet are a bony narrow medium width. I’ve worn narrows before, mainly with sandals. I have a high instep and a small heel so fit can be an issue. I just don’t wear pumps anymore. I wear ballet flats, sandals, and lower chunky heels. No more stilettos for me. Plus I can wear jeans to work everyday so I don’t dress up anymore.


Jeans to work? Sounds like you need another pair pronto. Lol! Yes, how them sparkles have that staying power beats me but for the price, they better! I cant wait to try more on in store.  Sounds like both you and I need to walk around in these hi stars for a while before pulling the trigger? Let's do this!


----------



## chiisaibunny

MainlyBailey said:


> Jeans to work? Sounds like you need another pair pronto. Lol! Yes, how them sparkles have that staying power beats me but for the price, they better! I cant wait to try more on in store.  Sounds like both you and I need to walk around in these hi stars for a while before pulling the trigger? Let's do this!



Yeah I like that it’s casual, I’m more comfy that way. I shouldn’t get more GG, LOL,  they just make so many darned cute styles. If my hubby actually knew how many pairs I have ... uh oh.  And I have basically superstars, at least in diff colors. I looked at the ball in the store and it has the wedge, too. I was curious. I might have to try it on just to see what it’s like. Yes, see if you can find a hi star to try on, I’ve only seen them in the GG boutique.  They're supposed to break in. My concern is that I might get pulling on the arch area when I walk since hicker, stiffer soled shoes sometimes do that to me and it gets painful, bony feet and all. Hubby says I should wear real socks, it’s a long running joke about the half socks I usually wear. I do really like the way the hi stars look. Ok enough rambling. LOL Post if you get to try them on! They are really cute on, you’ll be hooked!


----------



## MainlyBailey

So I am finally going to try to make that trip next week so fingers crossed! I put in insoles in almost all my shoes but I haven't in the GG. I'm going to take some memory foam soles to see how that goes. I think the hi stars are just too darn cute. I hope you're able to try them soon too!!!! You gotta take full advantage of that easy breezy dress code!!


----------



## Wal

After stalking the forum for a while I decided to get my first pair! I ordered two colours and then of course ran into the dilemma of deciding which one to keep - please help!

Any opinions appreciated. My friends are very divided: some want me to keep the leopard lace and neon star for its uniqueness, some simply like the simplicity and the versatility of the basic grey better.

Thoughts?


----------



## sinyard

Wal said:


> After stalking the forum for a while I decided to get my first pair! I ordered two colours and then of course ran into the dilemma of deciding which one to keep - please help!
> 
> Any opinions appreciated. My friends are very divided: some want me to keep the leopard lace and neon star for its uniqueness, some simply like the simplicity and the versatility of the basic grey better.
> 
> Thoughts?



Second pair for sure. I personally don’t like when the toe area is a different color than the rest of the shoe and also the black tab I don’t like on the tounge. Second pair is very clean and chic.


----------



## missyb

sunshineshopper said:


> View attachment 4411294
> View attachment 4411294
> View attachment 4411293
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone !  Am debating between two GGs.  The first one has an adorable pink star, but I am not sure about the durability of the pink canvas.   I love the second one because it’s a slide (which I don’t have yet) and is a rainbow theme, but am worried about the sequins coming off or looking too frazzled.
> 
> Would really appreciate your advice !




I love the first pair!


----------



## missyb

Wal said:


> After stalking the forum for a while I decided to get my first pair! I ordered two colours and then of course ran into the dilemma of deciding which one to keep - please help!
> 
> Any opinions appreciated. My friends are very divided: some want me to keep the leopard lace and neon star for its uniqueness, some simply like the simplicity and the versatility of the basic grey better.
> 
> Thoughts?



I like the first pair the second look like men’s GGs.


----------



## alexvi

I finally got not just one but two pairs of golden goose!! How do you guys wear these besides jeans/leggings


----------



## chiisaibunny

MainlyBailey said:


> So I am finally going to try to make that trip next week so fingers crossed! I put in insoles in almost all my shoes but I haven't in the GG. I'm going to take some memory foam soles to see how that goes. I think the hi stars are just too darn cute. I hope you're able to try them soon too!!!! You gotta take full advantage of that easy breezy dress code!!



You may go home with a new pair of shoes! Please do a reveal if you do! I’m contemplating the crystal hi stars so I might have to put a hold on any additional pairs for a while until I feel ok about getting those hi stars. Haha


----------



## chiisaibunny

alexvi said:


> I finally got not just one but two pairs of golden goose!! How do you guys wear these besides jeans/leggings



Congrats! They look like they’ll go with everything which is great. Jeans, shorts, casual skirts and dresses all work imho. As long as you’re comfy and like the look ... go for it.


----------



## queenvictoria2

Hi all! Im looking to get my first pair of GG sneakers  Can someone tell me what the difference is between the different low top styles? Like Superstar and May??  Thank you!


----------



## dorcast

Wal said:


> After stalking the forum for a while I decided to get my first pair! I ordered two colours and then of course ran into the dilemma of deciding which one to keep - please help!
> 
> Any opinions appreciated. My friends are very divided: some want me to keep the leopard lace and neon star for its uniqueness, some simply like the simplicity and the versatility of the basic grey better.
> 
> Thoughts?



First pair!


----------



## thehighheelsgir

sabrunka said:


> Here is my current GG collection. they are addictive!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4397890



How do you find these fit?


----------



## sinyard

Wearing my slides on a cold morning. This color combo really is so versatile and goes with everything and anything.


----------



## missyb

sinyard said:


> View attachment 4419498
> 
> 
> Wearing my slides on a cold morning. This color combo really is so versatile and goes with everything and anything.



Omg! Love love them! Where are these from?


----------



## sinyard

missyb said:


> Omg! Love love them! Where are these from?



ShopBop!


----------



## okstephanie

https://www.therealreal.com/product...lash-tags-Zu2fsrHQqGk-m3U70ULZSDk?position=54

Did TRR sell fake GGs for $315?!?!


----------



## sinyard

okstephanie said:


> https://www.therealreal.com/product...lash-tags-Zu2fsrHQqGk-m3U70ULZSDk?position=54
> 
> Did TRR sell fake GGs for $315?!?!



Yep, they’ve sold several fakes pairs including those. I always  report them to them when I see them.


----------



## sabrunka

thehighheelsgir said:


> How do you find these fit?



Usually in euro sizing I would take a 41 (im a us 9.5) but with these the 40 fits (unless its the May style, then i need a 41)


----------



## Shoes999

Hi can someone legit check these please. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Shoes999

Here’s more photos. Again thanks in advance!


----------



## daevy

okstephanie said:


> https://www.therealreal.com/product...lash-tags-Zu2fsrHQqGk-m3U70ULZSDk?position=54
> 
> Did TRR sell fake GGs for $315?!?!





sinyard said:


> Yep, they’ve sold several fakes pairs including those. I always  report them to them when I see them.



Wow, these are so blatantly fake it hurts! How can they sell these with a clean conscience?!


----------



## Jpwins

sinyard said:


> View attachment 4419498
> 
> 
> Wearing my slides on a cold morning. This color combo really is so versatile and goes with everything and anything.



I love those slides. Just got mine yesterday.


----------



## sinyard

Shoes999 said:


> Here’s more photos. Again thanks in advance!



Authentic


----------



## sinyard

daevy said:


> Wow, these are so blatantly fake it hurts! How can they sell these with a clean conscience?!



Their authenticators have no idea what they’re doing to be honest.


----------



## sinyard

Jpwins said:


> I love those slides. Just got mine yesterday.



Same ones? I’m glad you love them too!


----------



## liz_likes_to_shop

Auth check please!  These are one of my most wanted so hoping they are real. Only pics seller has right now. @sinyard Thanks!!


----------



## sinyard

liz_likes_to_shop said:


> Auth check please!  These are one of my most wanted so hoping they are real. Only pics seller has right now. @sinyard Thanks!!



Authentic


----------



## liz_likes_to_shop

*delete*  Somehow replied to a really old post that was right above me.  Sorry.


----------



## Jpwins

sinyard said:


> Same ones? I’m glad you love them too!



yes I got the same ones.


----------



## Britters

For those of you who have both Slides and Mid Stars, which style do you prefer?  Love all my superstars, but wanting to mix it up a bit and can’t decide between the two styles. Also, is the sizing the same?  Thanks


----------



## DC-Cutie

Hello - can anyone identify the name of this style?  Thanks!


----------



## sinyard

DC-Cutie said:


> Hello - can anyone identify the name of this style?  Thanks!
> View attachment 4424194



Those are a superstar from last year, sold out now. Keep checking websites like eBay, saksoff5th etc.  I cant remember the color combo name...


----------



## missyb

Britters said:


> For those of you who have both Slides and Mid Stars, which style do you prefer?  Love all my superstars, but wanting to mix it up a bit and can’t decide between the two styles. Also, is the sizing the same?  Thanks



I like the mid stars better. The slides are easier with the zipper but I actually returned the slides for the mid stars. The mid stars are more comfortable imo.


----------



## DC-Cutie

sinyard said:


> Those are a superstar from last year, sold out now. Keep checking websites like eBay, saksoff5th etc.  I cant remember the color combo name...


awesome!  thanks for info

Edit - is the tongue Zebra print?


----------



## daevy

For anyone who might be interested, SSENSE has a 15% off code right now for the US and Canada. 
I haven’t tested it, but Golden Goose is not on the list of excluded brands (according to the email I received), so I guess it’ll work on their sneakers.
I’ve never bought anything from SSENSE, but their prices used to be actually pretty good (still are? Haven’t checked in a while).
Code is Shop15, it anyone wants to give it a try.


----------



## LVDevotee

daevy said:


> For anyone who might be interested, SSENSE has a 15% off code right now for the US and Canada.
> I haven’t tested it, but Golden Goose is not on the list of excluded brands (according to the email I received), so I guess it’ll work on their sneakers.
> I’ve never bought anything from SSENSE, but their prices used to be actually pretty good (still are? Haven’t checked in a while).
> Code is Shop15, it anyone wants to give it a try.



It worked. Thanks!!


----------



## sinyard

DC-Cutie said:


> awesome!  thanks for info
> 
> Edit - is the tongue Zebra print?



Yes, it’s like a snake print of shiny material.


----------



## sinyard

Help! Which pair do you do you think looks best? 
	

		
			
		

		
	





I’m think the pair with red heel tab but I’m worried it will be too choppy looking with the fur running just down the middle? I don’t know... HELP!


----------



## Britters

sinyard said:


> Help! Which pair do you do you think looks best?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4425896
> View attachment 4425898
> 
> 
> I’m think the pair with red heel tab but I’m worried it will be too choppy looking with the fur running just down the middle? I don’t know... HELP!


I love the pair with the leopard tongue. I was actually considering ordering them. I like that the leopard tongue extends to the toe.


----------



## Britters

What are your thoughts on these?  Just delivered today. Not sure I love them


----------



## sinyard

Britters said:


> What are your thoughts on these?  Just delivered today. Not sure I love them



I love them!! I’ve been waiting for NAP to restock  the 39 so I could the 25% off. I say keep them, hey look great and go with everything. I’ll order the pair with the leopard tongue now. Thank you


----------



## missyb

sinyard said:


> Help! Which pair do you do you think looks best?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4425896
> View attachment 4425898
> 
> 
> I’m think the pair with red heel tab but I’m worried it will be too choppy looking with the fur running just down the middle? I don’t know... HELP!



I like the 2nd pair.


----------



## sinyard

missyb said:


> I like the 2nd pair.



Just ordered! Thank you.


----------



## chiisaibunny

Britters said:


> What are your thoughts on these?  Just delivered today. Not sure I love them



‘Basic’ but not. Has a little bit extra going on that’s not over the top. Goes with a ton, super versatile. I vote keep. 
But you’ve gotta want them or you won’t wear them.


----------



## qu33nbee

missyb said:


> I like the mid stars better. The slides are easier with the zipper but I actually returned the slides for the mid stars. The mid stars are more comfortable imo.


----------



## qu33nbee

My first time here. Curious about the mid star. I want one but want to know if you find it difficult to put on?


----------



## qu33nbee

missyb said:


> I like the mid stars better. The slides are easier with the zipper but I actually returned the slides for the mid stars. The mid stars are more comfortable imo.


Hi there, curious to know if you find it difficult to put on?


----------



## sinyard

qu33nbee said:


> Hi there, curious to know if you find it difficult to put on?



The mid/star imo is harder to put on. I have a high arch so maybe that’s part of it. The slide is super easy to put on and the shaft is a more flattering height than the mid/star IMO.


----------



## qu33nbee

sinyard said:


> The mid/star imo is harder to put on. I have a high arch so maybe that’s part of it. The slide is super easy to put on and the shaft is a more flattering height than the mid/star IMO.


Thank you for your reply. I already have the Slide and I saw this Mid Star in Matchesfashion and I thought maybe I can try for a change. 

May I ask if you have also tried the Ball Star and how is it so far?


----------



## sinyard

qu33nbee said:


> Thank you for your reply. I already have the Slide and I saw this Mid Star in Matchesfashion and I thought maybe I can try for a change.
> 
> May I ask if you have also tried the Ball Star and how is it so far?



I do own some mid/stars but I just don’t wear them as much. Those so look really nice on the model. I recently discovered the Ball Star and they are now probably my favorite GG style. I’ve just purchased three do them (Net A Porter sale) and I love them! You should give them a try too!


----------



## qu33nbee

sinyard said:


> I do own some mid/stars but I just don’t wear them as much. Those so look really nice on the model. I recently discovered the Ball Star and they are now probably my favorite GG style. I’ve just purchased three do them (Net A Porter sale) and I love them! You should give them a try too!


You mean Ball Star is now your favorite vs. Superstar? Wow that’s saying a lot! Thank you for the tip. I’m kinda apprehensive because it looks so rubber-shoesy than Superstar. I use SS to work everyday and so far I make it work but I’m not sure if BB would achieve a more “sporty” look.


----------



## Britters

chiisaibunny said:


> ‘Basic’ but not. Has a little bit extra going on that’s not over the top. Goes with a ton, super versatile. I vote keep.
> But you’ve gotta want them or you won’t wear them.


I’ll probably keep them. I don’t have a pair with glitter


----------



## Britters

sinyard said:


> I love them!! I’ve been waiting for NAP to restock  the 39 so I could the 25% off. I say keep them, hey look great and go with everything. I’ll order the pair with the leopard tongue now. Thank you


Going to keep. Thanks


----------



## kprice1019

Just got these yesterday in the mail. What do we think? Keep or return?


----------



## sinyard

kprice1019 said:


> Just got these yesterday in the mail. What do we think? Keep or return?



I vote keep them, they look great on you!


----------



## sinyard

qu33nbee said:


> You mean Ball Star is now your favorite vs. Superstar? Wow that’s saying a lot! Thank you for the tip. I’m kinda apprehensive because it looks so rubber-shoesy than Superstar. I use SS to work everyday and so far I make it work but I’m not sure if BB would achieve a more “sporty” look.



Yes! I just love how the sole and outer sole is thicker and I feel that they look less like a “bowling shoe” than the superstar. They are so chic on the foot too. They look fantastic with joggers and jeans which is basically my wardrobe.


----------



## Britters

@sinyard 
Since you mentioned both above....Do the ballstars and slides both have the wedge insole? And how is the sizing?  Would I take the same size as I wear in superstars?  Thanks


----------



## sinyard

Britters said:


> @sinyard
> Since you mentioned both above....Do the ballstars and slides both have the wedge insole? And how is the sizing?  Would I take the same size as I wear in superstars?  Thanks



Yes, they both have the built in wedge on the insoles. I take a 39 in all GG style, stick with your normal size that you wear in the SS.


----------



## Britters

sinyard said:


> Yes, they both have the built in wedge on the insoles. I take a 39 in all GG style, stick with your normal size that you wear in the SS.


Thanks. Going to order one of these two


----------



## sinyard

Britters said:


> Thanks. Going to order one of these two



I had the second and send them back, just didn’t like the black laces. I LOVE the pair with the red star on NAP, I wear them a lot. Let me know when you get them, can’t wait to hear what you think of them!


----------



## Hit

Can anyone on here help me authenticate these Golden Goose sneakers I just bought off of eBay?  Or at least tell me if they are obviously fake??


----------



## sinyard

Hit said:


> Can anyone on here help me authenticate these Golden Goose sneakers I just bought off of eBay?  Or at least tell me if they are obviously fake??



Please attach the pictures, nothing is attached


----------



## Hit

sinyard said:


> Please attach the pictures, nothing is attached


Oh sorry - I’ll try again.


----------



## sinyard

Hit said:


> Oh sorry - I’ll try again.



Sorry, pics show up as blank


----------



## sinyard

These came today and I truly love them. Thanks for helping me with the decision. I also got a high star and a ball star and I love both of them too.


----------



## Hit

Frustrating - I can see them when I look at the site.


----------



## dorcast

Hit said:


> Frustrating - I can see them when I look at the site.



They are showing up for me.  Unfortunately, I can't authenticate for you.


----------



## sinyard

Hit said:


> Oh sorry - I’ll try again.



Perfect, they are showing up now. Also.... they are 100% AUTHENTIC! These are May which style which will appear a lot different than say the superstar.


----------



## sinyard

sinyard said:


> View attachment 4427996
> 
> 
> These came today and I truly love them. Thanks for helping me with the decision. I also got a high star and a ball star and I love both of them too.



Well... change of mind! Lol.  I decided they make my legs look too choppy with the way the pattern is.  Back they go.


----------



## Wal

I decided to keep the neon star pair! Been wearing them everyday and very happy.

There is one thing I noticed though: 
There is a clicking sound that comes from the left shoe when I walk, right when I step down my left foot and shifts weight to the right. It is very audible and a bit annoying. I checked again and again and there doesn't seem to be any loose parts or anything. The only thing that moves I guess is the wedge sole, and the shoes are a little big for me (the size down is too small). I wonder if anyone else has experienced this? How might I fix it?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Wal

Quick pic


----------



## qu33nbee

sinyard said:


> I do own some mid/stars but I just don’t wear them as much. Those so look really nice on the model. I recently discovered the Ball Star and they are now probably my favorite GG style. I’ve just purchased three do them (Net A Porter sale) and I love them! You should give them a try too!


Thank you for your advise. I just bought my first Ball Star and now I’m hooked.


----------



## sinyard

qu33nbee said:


> Thank you for your advise. I just bought my first Ball Star and now I’m hooked.



Just read what I typed above and apparently I can’t type!!! Probably had my children yelling in the background [emoji23]

Anyway, OMG now I want that color too! They look amazing on you. I’m so happy you like them too!!!


----------



## qu33nbee

sinyard said:


> Just read what I typed above and apparently I can’t type!!! Probably had my children yelling in the background [emoji23]
> 
> Anyway, OMG now I want that color too! They look amazing on you. I’m so happy you like them too!!!


And so because of you, I just bought another color. Uh-oh.... Hahahaha! 

Now, I wonder how that Mid Star would be...


----------



## sinyard

qu33nbee said:


> And so because of you, I just bought another color. Uh-oh.... Hahahaha!
> 
> Now, I wonder how that Mid Star would be...



I’m sorry, I’m a bad influence!!!!! I want that pink pair too, I love them!


----------



## kprice1019

I have a friend who loves the high tops more then superstars (I don’t believe she’s tried others) and I really want to try a pair but I worry I’m only 5 foot (my friend is 5’9”) anyone my height wear the high tops? Have any pics of them on?


----------



## liz_likes_to_shop

kprice1019 said:


> I have a friend who loves the high tops more then superstars (I don’t believe she’s tried others) and I really want to try a pair but I worry I’m only 5 foot (my friend is 5’9”) anyone my height wear the high tops? Have any pics of them on?


I’m 5’4” and LOVE my Slides!  I’ll try and snap a full length tomorrow. ETA:  found one from earlier this year. Excuse the messy look. Was after a baseball game. Haha.


----------



## superBag

Help, having a hard time in deciding what size to get. I wear 38 in gucci ace sneakers(they run big), 38.5 in valentino RS sneakers, 38.5 in oran. Should I get a 38 or 39 huhu i live in a country where we don't have any GG store. What's the insole measurement of 38 and also 39? It would mean a lot. Thank you ladies


----------



## MEstey

Hi,

I would like to ask you all for help with authenticating a pair of Golden Goose sneakers I just won on eBay.  Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## sinyard

superBag said:


> Help, having a hard time in deciding what size to get. I wear 38 in gucci ace sneakers(they run big), 38.5 in valentino RS sneakers, 38.5 in oran. Should I get a 38 or 39 huhu i live in a country where we don't have any GG store. What's the insole measurement of 38 and also 39? It would mean a lot. Thank you ladies



39. I wear a 38 in the Gucci Ace too. 38 will be too short in the length.


----------



## sinyard

MEstey said:


> Hi,
> 
> I would like to ask you all for help with authenticating a pair of Golden Goose sneakers I just won on eBay.  Any help would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> View attachment 4432875
> View attachment 4432876
> View attachment 4432877
> View attachment 4432878
> View attachment 4432879
> View attachment 4432880



These are authentic but they are VERY worn.


----------



## MEstey

sinyard said:


> These are authentic but they are VERY worn.



Thank you for your help & for your honest assessment!


----------



## superBag

sinyard said:


> 39. I wear a 38 in the Gucci Ace too. 38 will be too short in the length.


Thank you very much


----------



## daevy

qu33nbee said:


> Thank you for your advise. I just bought my first Ball Star and now I’m hooked.



@sinyard and @qu33nbee please tell me more about those ball stars! I’ve been string them for a while, but never tried them...
Would you say they are more comfortable than the SS?
Thank you!


----------



## sinyard

daevy said:


> @sinyard and @qu33nbee please tell me more about those ball stars! I’ve been string them for a while, but never tried them...
> Would you say they are more comfortable than the SS?
> Thank you!



Hi! I’d say they are more comfortable than the SS. Seems to be low space in the toe box and they look ascetically better on the foot at least IMO


----------



## daevy

sinyard said:


> Hi! I’d say they are more comfortable than the SS. Seems to be low space in the toe box and they look ascetically better on the foot at least IMO


Thank you! Would you elaborate what you mean by low space in toe box? Is is narrower? My toes rub a bit on the SS, so that’s a concern of mine!


----------



## Britters

Opinions needed.  I feel like these are too similar for me to keep both pairs and can’t decide which pair I should send back. Help, please


----------



## sinyard

Britters said:


> Opinions needed.  I feel like these are too similar for me to keep both pairs and can’t decide which pair I should send back. Help, please



I prefer the pair without the black tab on on the tongue. It’s just cleaner and more streamlined


----------



## sinyard

daevy said:


> Thank you! Would you elaborate what you mean by low space in toe box? Is is narrower? My toes rub a bit on the SS, so that’s a concern of mine!



OMG I swear I can’t  type!  I meant they have MORE room in the toe box area! Lol 

There will be zero running in the ball star. 

I’m sorry!


----------



## chiisaibunny

Britters said:


> Opinions needed.  I feel like these are too similar for me to keep both pairs and can’t decide which pair I should send back. Help, please



Tough choice. First impression, I’m leaning toward the pair on the left.


----------



## kprice1019

Britters said:


> Opinions needed.  I feel like these are too similar for me to keep both pairs and can’t decide which pair I should send back. Help, please



Silver star one


----------



## qu33nbee

daevy said:


> @sinyard and @qu33nbee please tell me more about those ball stars! I’ve been string them for a while, but never tried them...
> Would you say they are more comfortable than the SS?
> Thank you!


It’s much more comfortable than SS. I can say I prefer Ball Star now more than SS. Try it!


----------



## Smurfs

Hi, I want to get a pair of Hi Star and I head they run large. Is that true? Is Net a Porter authorized dealer? Thanks.


----------



## Smurfs

Here is the link to the one I am eyeing on. 
https://www.net-a-porter.com/us/en/...distressed-metallic-leather-platform-sneakers


----------



## qu33nbee

Smurfs said:


> Here is the link to the one I am eyeing on.
> https://www.net-a-porter.com/us/en/...distressed-metallic-leather-platform-sneakers


I’ve tried this before but I returned it because I didn’t like the elevator platform. It’s heavy that’s why not comfortable. Design-wise it’s beautiful though.


----------



## Smurfs

qu33nbee said:


> I’ve tried this before but I returned it because I didn’t like the elevator platform. It’s heavy that’s why not comfortable. Design-wise it’s beautiful though.



Thanks for your input. I am still debating. I really like the combinations of the silver , black n shiny star[emoji848]


----------



## qu33nbee

Smurfs said:


> Thanks for your input. I am still debating. I really like the combinations of the silver , black n shiny star


Suggest you get it online (with return policy) so you can try and return if you decide it’s not for


Smurfs said:


> Thanks for your input. I am still debating. I really like the combinations of the silver , black n shiny star[emoji848]


In terms of sizing, it fits like a normal Super Star.


----------



## Smurfs

qu33nbee said:


> Suggest you get it online (with return policy) so you can try and return if you decide it’s not for
> 
> In terms of sizing, it fits like a normal Super Star.



Thank you again


----------



## daevy

sinyard said:


> OMG I swear I can’t  type!  I meant they have MORE room in the toe box area! Lol
> 
> There will be zero running in the ball star.
> 
> I’m sorry!





qu33nbee said:


> It’s much more comfortable than SS. I can say I prefer Ball Star now more than SS. Try it!



Thank you both, so much! I’m itching to try them now. I like the looks, and the promise of comfort is SO tempting.


----------



## daevy

Britters said:


> Opinions needed.  I feel like these are too similar for me to keep both pairs and can’t decide which pair I should send back. Help, please


They truly are pretty similar. I like both, but I’d go with the one on the left (looking at picture), with the red? Burgundy? star and green/moss/I don’t know trimming. I like the combo!


----------



## micahanne

Hi ladies, i need help with sizing. Looking for my first GG and just want to make sure I order the correct size. I’m a US 9 and I wear 39.5 in Saint Laurent sneakers and 38.5 in Gucci ace (they run big). Other than than I wear 40 or 39.5 in all other brands. Should I get their 40 as well? I’m looking at barneys and the sizes are 9,10 instead of the euro size. Thanks in advance!


----------



## sinyard

micahanne said:


> Hi ladies, i need help with sizing. Looking for my first GG and just want to make sure I order the correct size. I’m a US 9 and I wear 39.5 in Saint Laurent sneakers and 38.5 in Gucci ace (they run big). Other than than I wear 40 or 39.5 in all other brands. Should I get their 40 as well? I’m looking at barneys and the sizes are 9,10 instead of the euro size. Thanks in advance!



You’ll want the 40 for sure, 39 will be too short.


----------



## micahanne

sinyard said:


> You’ll want the 40 for sure, 39 will be too short.



Thank you! I was eyeing this pair in the barney’s sale at like 3 am (I have a small baby who’s still not sleeping through the night - so mom’s window shopping) .. and I checked this morning, it was sold out already! I’m happy though coz I think that was 39. Thanks again for the help!


----------



## micahanne

Aw lastly, any opinion about the slide sneakers vs Francy? All the low tops that I liked got sold out so I’m looking at these 2 styles.. thanks so much!


----------



## Monique1004

Thanks for reminding me about the sale. Debating between these two....


----------



## Smurfs

Ssense is having a sale now. Ordered a pair and hope it will fit.


----------



## Monique1004

Smurfs said:


> Ssense is having a sale now. Ordered a pair and hope it will fit.


Here’s a link. 
https://www.ssense.com/en-us/women/designers/golden-goose


----------



## Monique1004

Decided to get the midstar. I remember the hi-top was kind of hard to get in & out when I tried at the store. I always find midstar looser than the low-top pairs. I was surprised that they already came today.


----------



## sabrunka

Just found these beauties for $250!! Ive been eyeing them down before and was stoked to see one pair left in my size


----------



## qu33nbee

sabrunka said:


> Just found these beauties for $250!! Ive been eyeing them down before and was stoked to see one pair left in my size


Thanks for the tip! I was able to cop this at 40% discount! Yay!


----------



## roses5682

qu33nbee said:


> Thanks for the tip! I was able to cop this at 40% discount! Yay!



What is this model called?


----------



## qu33nbee

roses5682 said:


> What is this model called?


It’s the Ball Star


----------



## micahanne

Got my first pair from the Barney’s sale. Love it


----------



## Murph29

Hi,
I recently got my first golden goose superstar and been loving it. However after wearing it for about a month cracks starting to appear on the sides. Was just wondering if it is normal or something is wrong with it? Does it happen to your pair as well?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## hotmama

I have 4 pair of Golden Goose in size 39 i'm looking to sell.  I would really like to avoid Ebay.  I purchased at Neiman's, Nordstrom and Shopbob. Any suggestions on where I could sell?


----------



## AQUEENINBRKLYN

poshmark! I see a lot sell on there lately. good luck =)


----------



## Smurfs

Wore my SS out for the first time.


----------



## rakhee81

Just has to share these that I picked up today! I ❤️ the unicorn vibe!


----------



## scivolare

rakhee81 said:


> Just has to share these that I picked up today! I ❤️ the unicorn vibe!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4446952


WOW! Where are these from??


----------



## rakhee81

scivolare said:


> WOW! Where are these from??


I ordered them from Farfetch. Haven’t seen them anywhere else!


----------



## sabrunka

Ahhh I love these so much! They are a bit heavy but oh so worth it lol.


----------



## kprice1019

There are 2 pairs of gg on ssense that I like.. I’ve never ordered from them before are they a good place? Return easy? I got to checkout and wanted to see if a code I found worked but there isn’t a spot? Anyone know if you can use one?


----------



## scivolare

kprice1019 said:


> There are 2 pairs of gg on ssense that I like.. I’ve never ordered from them before are they a good place? Return easy? I got to checkout and wanted to see if a code I found worked but there isn’t a spot? Anyone know if you can use one?


I have ordered GG from Ssense. I ordered 2 sizes of the same shoe and returned one. Returns were easy and refunds were prompt.

Your best bet is to get cashback from ****** or something.


----------



## Lozzalozza

Hi, I was just wondering whether anyone has the boots from Golden Goose and what are your thoughts on the sizing? I'm a consistent size 39 in the Super Stars, Starland and Midstars but not sure whether the boots are true to size. Any feedback is appreciated. Thanks!!


----------



## starrysky7

@rakhee81 Those are absolutely fabulous. So unique!

I was debating a black pair on here a while back and I ended up with these:







Also I saw these, I really like the non distressed style and off white color... Why do they make so many nice styles?


----------



## Txerrn

Deleted, sorry! I’m new and trying to figure out how to make a new post to a thread.


----------



## Txerrn

I have no idea if I am doing this right, apologies! I’ve been on TPF before but it’s been decades. My question was, for those who have GGDB with “flaky” glitter (I’m going to try to attach a pic of mine), how do you make sure it stays on? I love these immensely and want to like, laminate them or something. Haha I will die if they lose any glitter! Thank you for any input!


----------



## scivolare

Txerrn said:


> View attachment 4450388
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea if I am doing this right, apologies! I’ve been on TPF before but it’s been decades. My question was, for those who have GGDB with “flaky” glitter (I’m going to try to attach a pic of mine), how do you make sure it stays on? I love these immensely and want to like, laminate them or something. Haha I will die if they lose any glitter! Thank you for any input!


Oh my gosh when are these from!!!!


----------



## Txerrn

...and also, in true shopaholic form, I bought more already. Do y’all fog them down with Kiwi All Protect or Apple Garde, depending on finish? Since all of the pairs I fall in love with are LE, I feel like I’ve got to preserve them even though they’ve got the pre-worn finish I love.


----------



## Txerrn

scivolare said:


> Oh my gosh when are these from!!!!


I got them from posh, but they had them on Gilt recently. Almost got the size 40 from there, but went with the 39 on posh and I’m glad I did. I’m so sorry to tell you I can’t find them on any official sites anymore, a couple pairs that appear authentic on poshmark though! What size are you and I’ll keep an eye out!


----------



## scivolare

Txerrn said:


> I got them from posh, but they had them on Gilt recently. Almost got the size 40 from there, but went with the 39 on posh and I’m glad I did. I’m so sorry to tell you I can’t find them on any official sites anymore, a couple pairs that appear authentic on poshmark though! What size are you and I’ll keep an eye out!


I’m a 37. Is that glitter iridescent??


----------



## Txerrn

scivolare said:


> Oh my gosh when are these from!!!!


Also wanted to say that almost none of the official sites really showed how freaking HOLOOOOOO these are! I saw them on a friend and about fell over. My inner ooh-shinies lost it like squirrels on PCP.


----------



## Txerrn

scivolare said:


> I’m a 37. Is that glitter iridescent??


Girl yes...even better, it’s full-on holographic. I’ll get some better shots for you later but the hubs is home and well, you know. NOTHOSEARENOTNEW! Denial. ✨


----------



## scivolare

Txerrn said:


> Girl yes...even better, it’s full-on holographic. I’ll get some better shots for you later but the hubs is home and well, you know. NOTHOSEARENOTNEW! Denial. ✨


PLEASE do! What color star does it have?


----------



## Txerrn

scivolare said:


> PLEASE do! What color star does it have?


So they happened to be in my car so I snuck out and snapped a few pics! He had no idea. You can see why I NEED to keep this glitter on! It seems like it’ll flake off but there’s got to be a way to make sure, aside from being super careful, that it doesn’t. Maybe I’ll take them by Austin Shoe Hospital and see what they say!


----------



## Txerrn

Txerrn said:


> So they happened to be in my car so I snuck out and snapped a few pics! He had no idea. You can see why I NEED to keep this glitter on! It seems like it’ll flake off but there’s got to be a way to make sure, aside from being super careful, that it doesn’t. Maybe I’ll take them by Austin Shoe Hospital and see what they say!


Gotta find me some new laces too. Any ideas? Are you on posh?


----------



## scivolare

@sinyard can you weigh in on best practices for best preservation practices for @Txerrn ? I know last we chatted you hadn’t held onto any glitter ones. Or @sabrunka ? I know you just bought a glitter pair. 

I have several pairs but haven’t done anything preservation wise


----------



## Txerrn

scivolare said:


> @sinyard can you weigh in on best practices for best preservation practices for @Txerrn ? I know last we chatted you hadn’t held onto any glitter ones. Or @sabrunka ? I know you just bought a glitter pair.
> 
> I have several pairs but haven’t done anything preservation wise


Thank you! I seriously want to encase them in something. Ever feel like you want an otterbox for your shoes and bags? Hahaha I’m just not graceful. Self-awareness.


----------



## sabrunka

scivolare said:


> @sinyard can you weigh in on best practices for best preservation practices for @Txerrn ? I know last we chatted you hadn’t held onto any glitter ones. Or @sabrunka ? I know you just bought a glitter pair.
> 
> I have several pairs but haven’t done anything preservation wise



Well, honestly I don’t do anything special with them! I just try to not wear them in rain or icky places. Im that type of person who wears stuff without worry since thats what they were made for, enjoying them! I have three glitter pairs and the only time I saw just a tiny bit of glitter fall off was when the shoes rubbed together by accident as I was walking, and even then it was no biggie.


----------



## Txerrn

sabrunka said:


> Well, honestly I don’t do anything special with them! I just try to not wear them in rain or icky places. Im that type of person who wears stuff without worry since thats what they were made for, enjoying them! I have three glitter pairs and the only time I saw just a tiny bit of glitter fall off was when the shoes rubbed together by accident as I was walking, and even then it was no biggie.



Thank you! I will probably need to honestly, if something can possibly mess them up I’ll find it somehow. I do wear things to enjoy them for sure, but I also know that most of the time I operate like a bull in a china shop and therefore as mindful as I attempt to be, I’ll be the one to trip over a jagged rock and jack things up without even trying. My Zagg glass on my iPhone has been replaced an unnatural number of times, I’m sure they wonder what in the world I am doing! So I know beforehand to protect to the fullest extent I’m able the things that will truly make me die a little to ruin.


----------



## Tonimichelle

Just received my first pair of Golden Goose from Net a Porter this afternoon. Not an exciting colour as I wanted to make sure they went with everything for a first pair. I’m usually a 4.5 or 5 uk (37.5 or 38 EU). Went with a 37 and they fit perfectly. OMG I absolutely love them, I’m going to need more I think!


----------



## HiromiT

I've been wanting a pair in animal print and finally snagged these on sale. Will replace the orange laces with black or white ones. Hope these will be more comfortable in suede. All my GGDB are leather and feel quite stiff.


----------



## Txerrn

HiromiT said:


> I've been wanting a pair in animal print and finally snagged these on sale. Will replace the orange laces with black or white ones. Hope these will be more comfortable in suede. All my GGDB are leather and feel quite stiff.



Love those so much! I wanted to do that as well, find them on sale and yank the orange laces and replace them with probably black.


----------



## kprice1019

starrysky7 said:


> @rakhee81 Those are absolutely fabulous. So unique!
> 
> I was debating a black pair on here a while back and I ended up with these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also I saw these, I really like the non distressed style and off white color... Why do they make so many nice styles?


Where are the white ones from? Love


----------



## kprice1019

Debating these.. thoughts?


----------



## ladysarah

Tonimichelle said:


> Just received my first pair of Golden Goose from Net a Porter this afternoon. Not an exciting colour as I wanted to make sure they went with everything for a first pair. I’m usually a 4.5 or 5 uk (37.5 or 38 EU). Went with a 37 and they fit perfectly. OMG I absolutely love them, I’m going to need more I think!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4452339


I love golden goose and it’s best to start with the basics as they go with every thing . They will need to because you will not want to take them off.


----------



## Tonimichelle

ladysarah said:


> I love golden goose and it’s best to start with the basics as they go with every thing . They will need to because you will not want to take them off.


 I don’t want to. Like a small child I’d keep them on all the time at the moment if I could! DH does not get why I love these grubby looking trainers, but oh I so do!


----------



## HiromiT

Txerrn said:


> Love those so much! I wanted to do that as well, find them on sale and yank the orange laces and replace them with probably black.



I just replied to your DM.


----------



## HiromiT

kprice1019 said:


> Debating these.. thoughts?


Love a good leopard print! My only concern is will the calf hair rub off and leave bald spots, especially since a good portion of the shoe calf hair. I do own a pair of GGDB with a small patch of calf hair in leopard print on the side, so I'm very careful when I wear them.


----------



## jehaga

My new GG darlings!


----------



## kprice1019

Just wanted to share my two new pairs!


----------



## kprice1019

kprice1019 said:


> Just wanted to share my two new pairs!


I also ordered these but I think their going back to much glitter for me I think Incase any saw these on Nordstrom and were interested


----------



## aki_sato

Got my first Midstar and wore it today.
Unfortunately it gave me a blister where the stitching is at the front of the shoes.

Has this ever happened to anyone?

Does Francy or Slide give more toe room for ladies who own all three?
I feel my toes are all so cramped because of the shallow depth!

Thank you everyone!


----------



## kprice1019

Change of heart kept these too


----------



## scivolare

kprice1019 said:


> Change of heart kept these too


Honestly, I love those. So cute! The blush heart is so nice (and I love pink with grey and silver).


----------



## kprice1019

scivolare said:


> Honestly, I love those. So cute! The blush heart is so nice (and I love pink with grey and silver).


Thanks! Me too what do you think of the other two I posted?


----------



## HiromiT

The Slides are definitely wider. I actually go down a size in them. I don't know about Francys.

Do the Midstars have a wedge insole? You could try replacing it with a flatter insole to free up some room in the toe area. My toes feel  pinched in all my Superstars, so I replaced the insoles with the flat ones from the May style. Ah, so much better. I even use Dr. Scholl insoles cuz I can't be switching insoles on the fly.  



aki_sato said:


> Got my first Midstar and wore it today.
> Unfortunately it gave me a blister where the stitching is at the front of the shoes.
> 
> Has this ever happened to anyone?
> 
> Does Francy or Slide give more toe room for ladies who own all three?
> I feel my toes are all so cramped because of the shallow depth!
> 
> Thank you everyone!


----------



## Monique1004

aki_sato said:


> Got my first Midstar and wore it today.
> Unfortunately it gave me a blister where the stitching is at the front of the shoes.
> 
> Has this ever happened to anyone?
> 
> Does Francy or Slide give more toe room for ladies who own all three?
> I feel my toes are all so cramped because of the shallow depth!
> 
> Thank you everyone!


For me, the Midstars are tad loose compare to the Superstars which are very snuggly on my feet. Slides were similar fit to the Superstars. Maybe you should try one size bigger.


----------



## aki_sato

Thank you for your insight! 

I am not sure actually - I have to check if indeed has a wedge insole.

LOL
Your sigh of relief : )
I will check and if it is, try the flat insoles.





HiromiT said:


> The Slides are definitely wider. I actually go down a size in them. I don't know about Francys.
> 
> Do the Midstars have a wedge insole? You could try replacing it with a flatter insole to free up some room in the toe area. My toes feel  pinched in all my Superstars, so I replaced the insoles with the flat ones from the May style. Ah, so much better. I even use Dr. Scholl insoles cuz I can't be switching insoles on the fly.


----------



## aki_sato

Monique1004 said:


> For me, the Midstars are tad loose compare to the Superstars which are very snuggly on my feet. Slides were similar fit to the Superstars. Maybe you should try one size bigger.


Thank you for sharing!
Good to know that Slides are similar fit to Superstars.

I can't unfortunately go one size bigger because I have plenty of length at the front and my heels are already quite sloppy at the back especially on my smaller left foot.
Unfortunately I have bunion on my RHS so I need the width but my heels/ ankle are quite thin >>if I may call part of my body that


----------



## mary333

Hi! I have read this entire thread and I’ve loved everyone’s pictures and information! Thank you for explaining so much about GG and making me feel like I was ready to make my purchase. I’m happy to join the club and just received my first pair! 
They seem a bit big which is odd because I’m a true 6 and I ordered a 36. The heel slips when I walk, is this normal? I’m wearing a thin sock. I just ordered the 35 so when it arrives I will try it on and make my decision. I’m glad I was able to get both sizes! I ordered from Nordstrom. 
I can’t wait to figure out my proper size and wear these shoes! I’m definitely keeping one of them!


----------



## scivolare

mary333 said:


> View attachment 4463517
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi! I have read this entire thread and I’ve loved everyone’s pictures and information! Thank you for explaining so much about GG and making me feel like I was ready to make my purchase. I’m happy to join the club and just received my first pair!
> They seem a bit big which is odd because I’m a true 6 and I ordered a 36. The heel slips when I walk, is this normal? I’m wearing a thin sock. I just ordered the 35 so when it arrives I will try it on and make my decision. I’m glad I was able to get both sizes! I ordered from Nordstrom.
> I can’t wait to figure out my proper size and wear these shoes! I’m definitely keeping one of them!


Those are so cute! I’m a true size 37 (as opposed to a 7), and find the GGDB 37s to be big. But the 36’s are too small/short.


----------



## mary333

scivolare said:


> Those are so cute! I’m a true size 37 (as opposed to a 7), and find the GGDB 37s to be big. But the 36’s are too small/short.


Thanks for your response! I’m worrying that the 35’s will be too short but at least I’ll have the chance to find out. A 35 miraculously showed up on the Nordstrom site and I quickly ordered it! The shoe seems to be sold out with a random size popping up every now and then.

Do the heels move when you walk in your GG? I saw a few people in the mall wearing the superstars and it looked as if the heel was very loose on them, maybe this is normal? I can’t wait to decide on a size and wear them! 

I love all the pictures on this thread!


----------



## HiromiT

mary333 said:


> Thanks for your response! I’m worrying that the 35’s will be too short but at least I’ll have the chance to find out. A 35 miraculously showed up on the Nordstrom site and I quickly ordered it! The shoe seems to be sold out with a random size popping up every now and then.
> 
> Do the heels move when you walk in your GG? I saw a few people in the mall wearing the superstars and it looked as if the heel was very loose on them, maybe this is normal? I can’t wait to decide on a size and wear them!
> 
> I love all the pictures on this thread!



Congrats on your first pair! They won't be your last.

My heels do slip out slightly due to the high wedge. The back of my foot is sitting pretty close to the top of the shoe and when I flex my foot, my heels come up slightly. That's partly why I prefer to replace the insole with a flatter one. The other reason is I get more space in the toe box; my toes aren't pushed down and forward by the wedge. Some people love the wedge insole, others don't. Everyone's feet are different.

But if the length feels right, don't size down. Nothing worse than wearing a shoe that's too small.


----------



## honhon

what id like to relay here is that i wear cotton socks or no socks to prevent my toes from sliding forward.  the secret word is sticky


----------



## mary333

HiromiT said:


> Congrats on your first pair! They won't be your last.
> 
> My heels do slip out slightly due to the high wedge. The back of my foot is sitting pretty close to the top of the shoe and when I flex my foot, my heels come up slightly. That's partly why I prefer to replace the insole with a flatter one. The other reason is I get more space in the toe box; my toes aren't pushed down and forward by the wedge. Some people love the wedge insole, others don't. Everyone's feet are different.
> 
> But if the length feels right, don't size down. Nothing worse than wearing a shoe that's too small.



I agree that few things are worse than wearing a shoe that is too small! Especially when you pay a good amount of money for them! Thanks you for explaining that your heels do come up slightly, that makes it seem more normal to me. I love my GG and can’t wait to figure out which size works and start wearing them. Seven more days until I get the 35’s!


----------



## Djannrae

Hello! I was hoping you could help!  I purchased these men’s black suede francy midstar sneakers, and everything looks absolutely right about them except the star! Did they ever release sneakers with stars that weren’t cut off under a seam?  These have a full star. I’ve looked everywhere with no luck.... keeping my fingers crossed that you can help! Thank you!


----------



## Monique1004

Just found out Woodbury opened GG store. I was lucky to find my missed pair there. 1 or 2 seasons behind but pretty good stock. Supposed to be 40% off original retail. They told me they will share new stock with me on Google drive & I can just order to be shipped later. Most of the pairs are $260-$450. Here, some of the pairs I considered. Ended up getting the pair with 2 color stars.


----------



## mary333

I just received the 35’s I’ve been waiting for (I have to admit the 36’s are too big even though I don’t want to) and the 35’s are too small I’m afraid! Oh what misery for me in the Golden Goose world. 

I have a question though. Without socks the 35’s feel pretty good. (My feet felt as if they were swimming in the 36’s, with and without socks, and they were wrinkling in an odd way.) Do many of you wear your GG’s without socks? Is there anything else I can try?

Thank you all for any advice you may have!


----------



## scivolare

mary333 said:


> I just received the 35’s I’ve been waiting for (I have to admit the 36’s are too big even though I don’t want to) and the 35’s are too small I’m afraid! Oh what misery for me in the Golden Goose world.
> 
> I have a question though. Without socks the 35’s feel pretty good. (My feet felt as if they were swimming in the 36’s, with and without socks, and they were wrinkling in an odd way.) Do many of you wear your GG’s without socks? Is there anything else I can try?
> 
> Thank you all for any advice you may have!


I wear mine without socks


----------



## mary333

scivolare said:


> I wear mine without socks


Thank you! That may work for me too.


----------



## Cdnfashionista

I wear mine without socks too ! On the rare occasion with no show thin socks but mostly no socks


----------



## kprice1019

mary333 said:


> I just received the 35’s I’ve been waiting for (I have to admit the 36’s are too big even though I don’t want to) and the 35’s are too small I’m afraid! Oh what misery for me in the Golden Goose world.
> 
> I have a question though. Without socks the 35’s feel pretty good. (My feet felt as if they were swimming in the 36’s, with and without socks, and they were wrinkling in an odd way.) Do many of you wear your GG’s without socks? Is there anything else I can try?
> 
> Thank you all for any advice you may have!


I can wear a 35 or 36 and feel the same. I prefer the 35 without socks and a loose tie. But I also like that look. But I think the 35 fit me just fine as well.


----------



## livethelake

Does anyone own the running sneaker?  I'm a bit obsessed but "think" I read they don't have the hidden wedge?  That is one of the things I love about GG...that wedge.


----------



## liz_likes_to_shop

Djannrae said:


> Hello! I was hoping you could help!  I purchased these men’s black suede francy midstar sneakers, and everything looks absolutely right about them except the star! Did they ever release sneakers with stars that weren’t cut off under a seam?  These have a full star. I’ve looked everywhere with no luck.... keeping my fingers crossed that you can help! Thank you!


France and Mid/Star are two different shoes so I’m not sure what you have going on here. @sinyard can you give an expert opinion? My gut says you got bamboozled, but I’m still learning about GG!


----------



## mary333

I’m in between sizes and sadly returned both the 35 and the 36. I tried on some other superstars in the store and same thing. The 35 is a tad small and the 36 is too big. Maybe another style would work for me? Any suggestions? Thank you!

In the meantime, I bought two pairs of Zadig and Voltair sneakers that I love. They’re not Golden Goose, which I was really hoping for and are my favorites to look at, but they are comfortable on me and fit correctly. I bought them in size 36. They’re funky and I feel happy wearing them.


----------



## scivolare

mary333 said:


> I’m in between sizes and sadly returned both the 35 and the 36. I tried on some other superstars in the store and same thing. The 35 is a tad small and the 36 is too big. Maybe another style would work for me? Any suggestions? Thank you!
> 
> In the meantime, I bought two pairs of Zadig and Voltair sneakers that I love. They’re not Golden Goose, which I was really hoping for and are my favorites to look at, but they are comfortable on me and fit correctly. I bought them in size 36. They’re funky and I feel happy wearing them.


I’d recommend the Mays. I know from an aesthetic perspective, people don’t like the shape as much but I find them to be more comfortable and fit better. They run small. While the 37 SSs are really loose, I take a 38 in May’s.


----------



## kprice1019

Me again... lol if you only wanted to keep 2 which would you choose?


----------



## scivolare

kprice1019 said:


> Me again... lol if you only wanted to keep 2 which would you choose?


Pink star with glitter tongue for sure! For the sake of variety, maybe the leopard?


----------



## kprice1019

scivolare said:


> Pink star with glitter tongue for sure! For the sake of variety, maybe the leopard?


Am I taking to much of a risk with the leopard hair rubbing off? Or water etc? Maybe I should only keep the glitter tounge? ‍♀️‍♀️ And wait until fall when maybe they have a smaller patch of leopard?


----------



## kprice1019

kprice1019 said:


> Am I taking to much of a risk with the leopard hair rubbing off? Or water etc? Maybe I should only keep the glitter tounge? ‍♀️‍♀️ And wait until fall when maybe they have a smaller patch of leopard?


I also am strange and probably won’t wear leopard until fall (October in NJ) and by then they may have another pair out


----------



## scivolare

kprice1019 said:


> I also am strange and probably won’t wear leopard until fall (October in NJ) and by then they may have another pair out


Honestly not sure. I’m more of a glitter girl!


----------



## kprice1019

scivolare said:


> Honestly not sure. I’m more of a glitter girl!


I do like both glitter pairs lol maybe I’ll just return the leopard


----------



## mary333

scivolare said:


> I’d recommend the Mays. I know from an aesthetic perspective, people don’t like the shape as much but I find them to be more comfortable and fit better. They run small. While the 37 SSs are really loose, I take a 38 in May’s.


Thank you! I will try the Mays.


----------



## mary333

kprice1019 said:


> Me again... lol if you only wanted to keep 2 which would you choose?


Leopard sneaker and the blue star! But you really can’t go wrong. They’re all keepers!


----------



## HiromiT

Wish GG would come in half sizes!


----------



## Tonimichelle

HiromiT said:


> Wish GG would come in half sizes!


Me too! I’m 37.5, 38 slips on my heels too much, 37 is ok but a little more wiggle room would be nice


----------



## Wal

WARNING! Storage bag rubbing off!

Took my new pair of superstars on their first trip in the GGDB bag that came with the shoes, only to find that they discoloured the leather   very upset. Found them with the dark marks right after taking them out of the bag, no other reason this could’ve happened. Some discolouration on the soles too... who’d expect the official carrying bag to not protect but damage the shoes!


----------



## kprice1019

If you wanted to swap laces do you just buy regular laces anywhere? Or anyone know of “worn in” looking laces somewhere?


----------



## kprice1019

@sinyard  I feel like you may know as you seem to be the go to for these sneakers.. I’m still debating returning the leopard pair.. thenwhole shoe is basically hair do you know if you have to be extremely careful with them?


----------



## ryrybaby12

Need advice!  Are these too bulky or do I get the attached link instead?  I wanted something fun for summer....

https://www.ssense.com/en-us/women/product/golden-goose/white-and-silver-ball-star-sneakers/3349499


----------



## ryrybaby12

ryrybaby12 said:


> Need advice!  Are these too bulky or do I get the attached link instead?  I wanted something fun for summer....
> 
> https://www.ssense.com/en-us/women/product/golden-goose/white-and-silver-ball-star-sneakers/3349499


Link did not work....here is pic.


----------



## Britters

kprice1019 said:


> Me again... lol if you only wanted to keep 2 which would you choose?


I like the pink star with glitter tongue best. Second choice would be the blue star/pink laces. Personally, I’m not a fan of the leopard with blue back. I prefer the leopard ones that netaporter has.


----------



## kaydelongpre

livethelake said:


> Does anyone own the running sneaker?  I'm a bit obsessed but "think" I read they don't have the hidden wedge?  That is one of the things I love about GG...that wedge.



I do!  I own a "Starland Sneaker" in white leather leopard pony hair and a "Running Sneaker" in a light blue and both have the wedge and both are awesome!   This is the Starland style on DJ






I don't have any "Running Sole Sneakers." Those are the new big clunky ones.


----------



## kaydelongpre

kprice1019 said:


> Am I taking to much of a risk with the leopard hair rubbing off? Or water etc? Maybe I should only keep the glitter tounge? ‍♀️‍♀️ And wait until fall when maybe they have a smaller patch of leopard?



If you can be good about not rubbing your feet together while walking/wearing them/sitting you should be A-okay.  

My pony hair pairs still look new, including a pair from 2015.  Partly because I'm somewhat mindful when I'm wearing them.


----------



## livethelake

kaydelongpre said:


> I do!  I own a "Starland Sneaker" in white leather leopard pony hair and a "Running Sneaker" in a light blue and both have the wedge and both are awesome!   This is the Starland style on DJ
> I don't have any "Running Sole Sneakers." Those are the new big clunky ones.



Thanks @kaydelongpre   The version I'm obsessing over is the running sole sneaker...
Does anyone own this version?  I love the wedge but I think I read somewhere this style doesn't have it?


----------



## kaydelongpre

livethelake said:


> Thanks @kaydelongpre   The version I'm obsessing over is the running sole sneaker...
> Does anyone own this version?  I love the wedge but I think I read somewhere this style doesn't have it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4473772



I had a hunch this was the case!  Every time they release a new one I'm all  
Haven't taken the plunge yet, but I've got my eye on a few...


----------



## kaydelongpre

Lozzalozza said:


> Hi, I was just wondering whether anyone has the boots from Golden Goose and what are your thoughts on the sizing? I'm a consistent size 39 in the Super Stars, Starland and Midstars but not sure whether the boots are true to size. Any feedback is appreciated. Thanks!!



I might be able to help.  I've tried on & purchased only one style of GGDB boots -- the Sunset Boot.  This style is consistent with their sneaker sizing and feels true to size.  Unlike say, Isabel Marant.  I'm all over the place size wise between her sneakers and boots, and have been for years.

The heel took a bit getting used to which is my only complaint.  Other than that I love them.  I also have a feel the sizing will be on point.  I've always found GGDB to be super consistent over the years with their sneakers sizing and I would bet they're just as good with their boots.


----------



## ryrybaby12

Please help me decide which one to keep!!!  I have black mid tops with glitter and looking for one for the summer.

Leaning toward the black but the red with silver sparkle is fun too


----------



## Monique1004

ryrybaby12 said:


> Please help me decide which one to keep!!!  I have black mid tops with glitter and looking for one for the summer.
> 
> Leaning toward the black but the red with silver sparkle is fun too


I vote for the middle one. Refreshing color.


----------



## qu33nbee

mary333 said:


> I just received the 35’s I’ve been waiting for (I have to admit the 36’s are too big even though I don’t want to) and the 35’s are too small I’m afraid! Oh what misery for me in the Golden Goose world.
> 
> I have a question though. Without socks the 35’s feel pretty good. (My feet felt as if they were swimming in the 36’s, with and without socks, and they were wrinkling in an odd way.) Do many of you wear your GG’s without socks? Is there anything else I can try?
> 
> Thank you all for any advice you may have!



I wear mine without socks all the time .


----------



## kprice1019

ryrybaby12 said:


> Please help me decide which one to keep!!!  I have black mid tops with glitter and looking for one for the summer.
> 
> Leaning toward the black but the red with silver sparkle is fun too


I vote for the middle color!!


----------



## vancitygirl

Hello! New to this thread.  Has anyone purchased off the Golden Goose site itself?  I've signed up but I can't seem to figure out what currency the site charges in.  I live in Canada.  

Is anyone able to confirm if it's in USD? Or would it be Canadian funds for me in my case? Thx!


----------



## DC-Cutie

I’m in the club


----------



## handbag diva

DC-Cutie said:


> I’m in the club
> 
> View attachment 4480134


----------



## handbag diva

I love these so much..Where did you get them.


----------



## DC-Cutie

handbag diva said:


> I love these so much..Where did you get them.


Thank you. They are from intermix


----------



## LouiseCPH

Hi Golden Goose experts out there, I

 am a recent convert, and I am thinking of buying these preloved - but would you think they are authentic? Is there something strange about the toe?

I would appreciate your input!


----------



## qu33nbee

Anybody owns a Hi Midstar? Need help to know if they’re comfortable. Help!


----------



## DC-Cutie

I;ve determined that Ball Star is my favorite style.  So these will be arriving next week


----------



## mary333

DC-Cutie said:


> I;ve determined that Ball Star is my favorite style.  So these will be arriving next week
> View attachment 4485914


Love them!!!


----------



## lovespink

Txerrn said:


> So they happened to be in my car so I snuck out and snapped a few pics! He had no idea. You can see why I NEED to keep this glitter on! It seems like it’ll flake off but there’s got to be a way to make sure, aside from being super careful, that it doesn’t. Maybe I’ll take them by Austin Shoe Hospital and see what they say!


Love those!!



scivolare said:


> Honestly, I love those. So cute! The blush heart is so nice (and I love pink with grey and silver).


Pink and gray is so cute together, love them!



kprice1019 said:


> Me again... lol if you only wanted to keep 2 which would you choose?


Tough one. Maybe leopard and pink star?


----------



## lovespink

I'm wondering if there will be any GG exclusives in the Nordstrom Anniversary Sale? (starts Jul 12)


----------



## Dextersmom

lovespink said:


> I'm wondering if there will be any GG exclusives in the Nordstrom Anniversary Sale? (starts Jul 12)


I was there yesterday.  Unfortunately, there are no designer sneakers and really no designer shoes at all in the sale this year.


----------



## Meichanao07

hi! i am planning to purchase golden goose sneakers superstar but can't make up my mind on what size should i get. all my sneakers are size 39 (valentino, givenchy, ysl distressed, alexander mcqueen) and they all fit just fine. should i get the size 39 for the golden goose superstar?

hope someone can help me. thanks in advance!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Meichanao07 said:


> hi! i am planning to purchase golden goose sneakers superstar but can't make up my mind on what size should i get. all my sneakers are size 39 (valentino, givenchy, ysl distressed, alexander mcqueen) and they all fit just fine. should i get the size 39 for the golden goose superstar?
> 
> hope someone can help me. thanks in advance!


I sized down and they were still too big. So if you can order 2 sizes and return what doesn’t fit


----------



## Notorious Pink

kprice1019 said:


> If you wanted to swap laces do you just buy regular laces anywhere? Or anyone know of “worn in” looking laces somewhere?



I bought a bunch of laces off amazon. I swap them on my other sneakers but haven’t pn my GGs yet...can’t find any preworn laces.


----------



## sophiaberry

Just got my first pair of golden goose sneakers from the ssense sale! I’m a 6.5-7 usually (I have short wide flat feet ), and the size 37 was a perfect fit!


----------



## daevy

kprice1019 said:


> @sinyard  I feel like you may know as you seem to be the go to for these sneakers.. I’m still debating returning the leopard pair.. thenwhole shoe is basically hair do you know if you have to be extremely careful with them?




I’ve owned a few leopard sneakers from GG, the calf hair version, and I think they’re quite resilient. I never babied them much, never had much trouble with shedding. In fact, I find glitter to be more finicky.


----------



## daevy

ryrybaby12 said:


> Need advice!  Are these too bulky or do I get the attached link instead?  I wanted something fun for summer....
> 
> https://www.ssense.com/en-us/women/product/golden-goose/white-and-silver-ball-star-sneakers/3349499


I like them; visually, I wouldn’t say they seem too bulky for me. But when you walk, do you feel they’re clunky? That would be a dealbreaker for me. I never tried any of the platform sneakers, though.

Now, I have to say - the Ball Stars are a favorite of mine, sooooooo......


----------



## daevy

sophiaberry said:


> Just got my first pair of golden goose sneakers from the ssense sale! I’m a 6.5-7 usually (I have short wide flat feet ), and the size 37 was a perfect fit!


I like how funky these are!
Hah, we have very similar feet. But I’m unfortunately in between a 36 and a 37 in GG, but make do with the bigger size.


----------



## sophiaberry

daevy said:


> I like how funky these are!
> Hah, we have very similar feet. But I’m unfortunately in between a 36 and a 37 in GG, but make do with the bigger size.


They remind me of little turf patches 

 I bought one more pair as well that’s a little more neutral, which I’ll post pics of once they get here! It’s such a weird size issue with these feet!


----------



## sophiaberry

Second pair came!!! They glow in the dark!


----------



## scivolare

Has anyone seen these discounted anywhere recently? They are on farfetch but only in 1-2 sizes (I’m a 37, so mine isn’t included). Thanks!


----------



## mary333

I am just so obsessed with GG, I think they are the best looking sneaker.  I bought a pair of Zadig and Voltaire sneakers and I like them a lot but..... they are not Golden Goose. I seem to be in between sizes in GG and returned the pair I recently bought at Nordstrom because I just couldn’t get the size right. (35 too tight, 36 a bit big)

I was searching on Rue La La and found a cute pair of GG. It was final sale but the price was really good and they had a 36 (one left) and before I knew it I had purchased them. It was late at night which is the worst time for me to shop because I lose all my inhibitions and buy too easily. 

Well they arrived and I can’t believe it but they feel great! I have been wearing them with a half sock just covering my toes and they’re perfect! Maybe this style runs smaller, maybe because I can’t return them, I’m not sure but I am so happy with them. They look like rock candy shoes but they’re jelly. 

I paid $238 for them but the next day Rue La La raised the price to $295.99. (They only had 35’s left at that time) I find that very odd. My credit card was billed the $238 because that was the price when I bought it thankfully.



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Thanks for reading!


----------



## daevy

mary333 said:


> I am just so obsessed with GG, I think they are the best looking sneaker.  I bought a pair of Zadig and Voltaire sneakers and I like them a lot but..... they are not Golden Goose. I seem to be in between sizes in GG and returned the pair I recently bought at Nordstrom because I just couldn’t get the size right. (35 too tight, 36 a bit big)
> 
> I was searching on Rue La La and found a cute pair of GG. It was final sale but the price was really good and they had a 36 (one left) and before I knew it I had purchased them. It was late at night which is the worst time for me to shop because I lose all my inhibitions and buy too easily.
> 
> Well they arrived and I can’t believe it but they feel great! I have been wearing them with a half sock just covering my toes and they’re perfect! Maybe this style runs smaller, maybe because I can’t return them, I’m not sure but I am so happy with them. They look like rock candy shoes but they’re jelly.
> 
> I paid $238 for them but the next day Rue La La raised the price to $295.99. (They only had 35’s left at that time) I find that very odd. My credit card was billed the $238 because that was the price when I bought it thankfully.
> 
> View attachment 4493236
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for reading!



Yep, that’s something I noticed with GG: sizing varies quite a bit, even across the same style. It’s a bit off-putting, I think.

Next time, maybe you could also try an all-suede pair - from my experience they fit a smidge smaller (I am too between sizes, but opt for the larger because I just can’t stand anything tight). 
Worth a shot if you can return them in case they’re no good.

But I’m glad you’re happy with your impulse buy! Enjoy


----------



## vancitygirl

DC-Cutie said:


> I;ve determined that Ball Star is my favorite style.  So these will be arriving next week
> View attachment 4485914


Hi these look amazing! 

What is sizing like with the ballstars?  Are they true to size? Run small? Big? I'm between a 7.5/8 US. Any fit advice will help emensly. Thank you!  

*Other gals, please feel free to chime in too!


----------



## daevy

vancitygirl said:


> Hi these look amazing!
> 
> What is sizing like with the ballstars?  Are they true to size? Run small? Big? I'm between a 7.5/8 US. Any fit advice will help emensly. Thank you!
> 
> *Other gals, please feel free to chime in too!


I’ve never tried them myself though I really like the style. However, from what I heard, they run tts. Also, in comparison to the SS, they are supposed to have a bit more room on the toebox.


----------



## daevy

Question: have any of you ever replaced the wedge insole with other, more comfortable ones? Or even orthopedic ones? 
I have a back injury and the wedge insole is a big no-no for me, but it really bums me out to think I won’t be able to wear most of my shoes now, at least for a while.
I was wondering if any of you have experimented with other insoles, would appreciate any insights!


----------



## mary333

daevy said:


> Yep, that’s something I noticed with GG: sizing varies quite a bit, even across the same style. It’s a bit off-putting, I think.
> 
> Next time, maybe you could also try an all-suede pair - from my experience they fit a smidge smaller (I am too between sizes, but opt for the larger because I just can’t stand anything tight).
> Worth a shot if you can return them in case they’re no good.
> 
> But I’m glad you’re happy with your impulse buy! Enjoy


Thank you for your response and advice! Now I’m going to look for a suede pair!


----------



## Straight-Laced

daevy said:


> Question: have any of you ever replaced the wedge insole with other, more comfortable ones? Or even orthopedic ones?
> I have a back injury and the wedge insole is a big no-no for me, but it really bums me out to think I won’t be able to wear most of my shoes now, at least for a while.
> I was wondering if any of you have experimented with other insoles, would appreciate any insights!


I haven't tried different insoles myself but way back near the start of this thread @in paris highly recommended SOLE insoles. If you scroll down near the bottom of the page you'll find the relevant posts. Hope it helps you! 
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/golden-goose-sneakers.452293/page-4


----------



## Sterntalerli

sophiaberry said:


> Second pair came!!! They glow in the dark!


Wow where did you get them?


----------



## ryrybaby12

Should I keep bother are they too similar?   What do you all think of the high star?...I love both of them, but they may be too similar.


----------



## daevy

Straight-Laced said:


> I haven't tried different insoles myself but way back near the start of this thread @in paris highly recommended SOLE insoles. If you scroll down near the bottom of the page you'll find the relevant posts. Hope it helps you!
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/golden-goose-sneakers.452293/page-4



Thank you so much, that was actually really helpful! I will look into the brand mentioned!


----------



## daevy

ryrybaby12 said:


> Should I keep bother are they too similar?   What do you all think of the high star?...I love both of them, but they may be too similar.


To me they are pretty different, but I get the color scheme is the same. If you’re aiming for only one, I’d go with the Ball Star.
I think the high Star is a bit heavy, so Norma favorite because of that.


----------



## sophiaberry

Sterntalerli said:


> Wow where did you get them?


Ssense! It’s been my new favorite place to shop ​


----------



## vancitygirl

ryrybaby12 said:


> Should I keep bother are they too similar?   What do you all think of the high star?...I love both of them, but they may be too similar.


I like the contrast of the black laces on the hi star, but they both look nice on.  How is the sizing between the hi star and ballstar? 

Do you own superstars? If so, between the ballstar & hi stars did you purchase the same size?


----------



## tatertot

I just ordered these from NAP and can''t wait for them to arrive


----------



## ryrybaby12

vancitygirl said:


> I like the contrast of the black laces on the hi star, but they both look nice on.  How is the sizing between the hi star and ballstar?
> 
> Do you own superstars? If so, between the ballstar & hi stars did you purchase the same size?


I think the hi star run big.  I also have the mid star and think they run a bit small.  I got a 37 in my hi star and ball stars and I am a 6.5 or 7.  I usually wear 7.5 in running sneakers though.  I could have gotten away with a 36 in the hi star but they are fine...my heel slips slightly.  I don’t own the superstar yet....


----------



## vancitygirl

ryrybaby12 said:


> I think the hi star run big.  I also have the mid star and think they run a bit small.  I got a 37 in my hi star and ball stars and I am a 6.5 or 7.  I usually wear 7.5 in running sneakers though.  I could have gotten away with a 36 in the hi star but they are fine...my heel slips slightly.  I don’t own the superstar yet....


Thank you for your input. I am normally an 8, so I think I'm better off ordering an 8 in ballstar and 7 in hi stars


----------



## DC-Cutie

They arrived, but the wrong size . I ordered 39, got 40. I would try to make them work, but it’s too big


----------



## daevy

Any of you ever ordered from a store called Jill Roberts?
Common sense left me today, apparently, and I did, now I’m questioning my decision hahah oh well can’t say it will be the first time


----------



## ryrybaby12

daevy said:


> Any of you ever ordered from a store called Jill Roberts?
> Common sense left me today, apparently, and I did, now I’m questioning my decision hahah oh well can’t say it will be the first time


I have not, but this made me laugh...cross fingers!


----------



## ryrybaby12

DC-Cutie said:


> View attachment 4496760
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They arrived, but the wrong size . I ordered 39, got 40. I would try to make them work, but it’s too big


Agree...my high stars keep making my heel slip...,they are going back.  So bummed


----------



## scivolare

daevy said:


> Any of you ever ordered from a store called Jill Roberts?
> Common sense left me today, apparently, and I did, now I’m questioning my decision hahah oh well can’t say it will be the first time


I haven't, but they are a boutique in LA, so you should be good. What did you get?


----------



## daevy

scivolare said:


> I haven't, but they are a boutique in LA, so you should be good. What did you get?



I’m not so much worried they’ll scam me or something like that, I’m just tight on time (I’m leaving for a trip on the 7th), and their processing and shipping times seem not to be the quickest. But that would be my fault for being hasty hahah.
The other thing is that they aren’t very clear on their return policies. Sale items are not eligible for returns, okay, but they never say anything about discount codes...

Anyway! I got a pink glitter mid star which is also so not what I would usually pic, that I’m beginning to think I was not myself yesterday. 

We’ll see!


----------



## scivolare

I broke down and ordered these from Farfetch, when I saw they sold out in my size at NM this morning. I've been kicking myself for not ordering them 6 months ago when I saw them for $370, and apparently missing all the other markdowns. On the bright side, I had a small credit from a cancelled order as well as a credit from their loyalty program. Still not as much of a steal as other sites had them, but they've been on my mind since December.


----------



## daevy

scivolare said:


> I broke down and ordered these from Farfetch, when I saw they sold out in my size at NM this morning. I've been kicking myself for not ordering them 6 months ago when I saw them for $370, and apparently missing all the other markdowns. On the bright side, I had a small credit from a cancelled order as well as a credit from their loyalty program. Still not as much of a steal as other sites had them, but they've been on my mind since December.
> 
> View attachment 4498661


I do this all the time - don’t order something when it’s available and/or on sale, then months later regret it and start hunting it. It’s a bit masochistic.
Hope you love it, though!


----------



## scivolare

daevy said:


> I do this all the time - don’t order something when it’s available and/or on sale, then months later regret it and start hunting it. It’s a bit masochistic.
> Hope you love it, though!


Same. What is the point in saying no to be "good" for it to only haunt you and you end up paying more  .

I do hope you get your shoes on time! The last pair of GG's I ordered, I ordered from an LA boutique (Kin LA), and I'd seen some reviews mention that they ordered something that was then cancelled, so I took it upon myself to just call them directly and see if they actually had them in stock, since I'd ordered the last pair in my size. They were super friendly and went on a mad search for them, and once they found them ended up shipping them to me immediately. It may be worth calling and seeing if there was any way they can ship it today since you are traveling, and they are a store with easy control over inventory rather than a massive warehouse situation?


----------



## mary333

scivolare said:


> I broke down and ordered these from Farfetch, when I saw they sold out in my size at NM this morning. I've been kicking myself for not ordering them 6 months ago when I saw them for $370, and apparently missing all the other markdowns. On the bright side, I had a small credit from a cancelled order as well as a credit from their loyalty program. Still not as much of a steal as other sites had them, but they've been on my mind since December.
> 
> View attachment 4498661



I love these so much! What a fantastic shoe! I wasn’t familiar with  Farfetch until I read your post, so I had a look and ended up ordering a pair from them too! I was looking for a white pair, very basic, and the price was very good on Farfetch so I went ahead and ordered them. I’ll include a picture. Thanks for your help scivolare!


----------



## scivolare

mary333 said:


> View attachment 4499070
> 
> 
> I love these so much! What a fantastic shoe! I wasn’t familiar with  Farfetch until I read your post, so I had a look and ended up ordering a pair from them too! I was looking for a white pair, very basic, and the price was very good on Farfetch so I went ahead and ordered them. I’ll include a picture. Thanks for your help scivolare!



You’re welcome! They’ve drastically improved as a company in the last several years. Initially they had insane return policies (like 5 days to turn around an international return) and you had to pay through wire transfer for your first order. So I refused to buy from them. But the whole process now is much easier. Sometimes items on there are significantly less expensive, other times they are significantly more. But I’ve ordered a few times from them now and been pleased, so I’m continuing to give them my money lol. 

Plus, yes, they have a ton of stuff!


----------



## mary333

scivolare said:


> You’re welcome! They’ve drastically improved as a company in the last several years. Initially they had insane return policies (like 5 days to turn around an international return) and you had to pay through wire transfer for your first order. So I refused to buy from them. But the whole process now is much easier. Sometimes items on there are significantly less expensive, other times they are significantly more. But I’ve ordered a few times from them now and been pleased, so I’m continuing to give them my money lol.
> 
> Plus, yes, they have a ton of stuff!


That’s very good to know! I looked into  Farfetch after I read your post and I saw lots of positive reviews and it looked good to me. They have a fantastic selection and some of the prices are great! Hopefully the shoe will fit and I won’t have to return it. I hope you get your shoes soon! I love the glitter!


----------



## daevy

scivolare said:


> Same. What is the point in saying no to be "good" for it to only haunt you and you end up paying more  .
> 
> I do hope you get your shoes on time! The last pair of GG's I ordered, I ordered from an LA boutique (Kin LA), and I'd seen some reviews mention that they ordered something that was then cancelled, so I took it upon myself to just call them directly and see if they actually had them in stock, since I'd ordered the last pair in my size. They were super friendly and went on a mad search for them, and once they found them ended up shipping them to me immediately. It may be worth calling and seeing if there was any way they can ship it today since you are traveling, and they are a store with easy control over inventory rather than a massive warehouse situation?



Yeah, after emailing several times, DMing on Instagram (which I kind of hate), I finally got a response from them saying that they couldn't locate the item and that they cancelled the order and refunded me. Still haven't gotten any notification of a refund, or a cancellation email...
They'll probably not see my money any time soon again. 
It's for the better.


----------



## daevy

scivolare said:


> You’re welcome! They’ve drastically improved as a company in the last several years. Initially they had insane return policies (like 5 days to turn around an international return) and you had to pay through wire transfer for your first order. So I refused to buy from them. But the whole process now is much easier. Sometimes items on there are significantly less expensive, other times they are significantly more. But I’ve ordered a few times from them now and been pleased, so I’m continuing to give them my money lol.
> 
> Plus, yes, they have a ton of stuff!


Also, I had no idea about that! I never bought from them, though, as I had read that people had had trouble with them, but good to know that's in the past. 

As an aside, what are your (yours and everybody else that feels like answering) favorite places (online mostly) to purchase GG from?


----------



## scivolare

daevy said:


> Also, I had no idea about that! I never bought from them, though, as I had read that people had had trouble with them, but good to know that's in the past.
> 
> As an aside, what are your (yours and everybody else that feels like answering) favorite places (online mostly) to purchase GG from?


Gah bummer about the cancellation. Sorry you didn't have any luck!
I'm also curious where everyone buys theirs. I try so hard not to pay full price, and I think I have managed to do this all but one time (full price being full US price). 
So far, I have purchased from:
SSense
Luisaviaroma (they don't appear to carry them anymore though)
Tassinari Shoes
FRModa (had to return this one. They sent me the wrong size)
Nordstrom (only full price purchase so far. Pair was exclusive)
Kin Los Angeles
Net-a-Porter
Farfetch (this last pair)


----------



## daevy

scivolare said:


> Gah bummer about the cancellation. Sorry you didn't have any luck!
> I'm also curious where everyone buys theirs. I try so hard not to pay full price, and I think I have managed to do this all but one time (full price being full US price).
> So far, I have purchased from:
> SSense
> Luisaviaroma (they don't appear to carry them anymore though)
> Tassinari Shoes
> FRModa (had to return this one. They sent me the wrong size)
> Nordstrom (only full price purchase so far. Pair was exclusive)
> Kin Los Angeles
> Net-a-Porter
> Farfetch (this last pair)



I'm actually okay with the cancellation, it would make me anxious all the way up to delivery otherwise. What I'm NOT okay with is that I had to actively pester them for an answer, and it was hard to get. I hate that.


Yeah right?, I also almost never get a good deal on GG hahah.
I'm also always annoyed that I'm so easy to get a good deal from when selling mine (sometimes new in box) on Poshmark. But that's me being weak I guess.

 You've ordered from lots of places! Some I've never even heard of. I've bought from Neiman Marcus once, when they had a promo that was like take 125 from 500 or something. I don't think they do those anymore?


----------



## mary333

I just received my new pair from Farfetch! I bought them on Friday and received them on Monday and I’m in the US. I am very impressed with that! They are perfect too and I’m thrilled! The price was great but Farfetch is funny like that. You have to stalk their site because the prices can change based on size. I definitely highly recommend Farfetch. 

It’s interesting because I bought a pair at Nordstrom (if you scroll back I posted pics) and the sizing was big and I thought GG wasn’t for me. I guess it was just that style because I’m a 6 and the 36’s are working great for me.

Here’s a picture and thank you for reading!


----------



## scivolare

mary333 said:


> View attachment 4502779
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just received my new pair from Farfetch! I bought them on Friday and received them on Monday and I’m in the US. I am very impressed with that! They are perfect too and I’m thrilled! The price was great but Farfetch is funny like that. You have to stalk their site because the prices can change based on size. I definitely highly recommend Farfetch.
> 
> It’s interesting because I bought a pair at Nordstrom (if you scroll back I posted pics) and the sizing was big and I thought GG wasn’t for me. I guess it was just that style because I’m a 6 and the 36’s are working great for me.
> 
> Here’s a picture and thank you for reading!


I’m so glad it worked out for you! I just got mine as well. And similarly, I usually find I prefer the fit of Mays on my feet to the SSs. I find the SSs are really wide, but these feel snugger. I’m wondering if it’s because they are suede instead of leather?





The glitter on these is quite stunning but hard to truly capture!


----------



## mary333

scivolare said:


> I’m so glad it worked out for you! I just got mine as well. And similarly, I usually find I prefer the fit of Mays on my feet to the SSs. I find the SSs are really wide, but these feel snugger. I’m wondering if it’s because they are suede instead of leather?
> 
> View attachment 4503504
> View attachment 4503505
> 
> 
> The glitter on these is quite stunning but hard to truly capture!


They look amazing on you and I love them! The GG glitter shoes are so eye catching, I think they make every outfit look phenomenal. I hope you enjoy them!

I’ve never tried on the Mays but from the SS I own and tried on they all seem to fit a little bit different. As long as my toes aren’t smushed I’m good. 

Love your new shoes!


----------



## kprice1019

Debating these, anyone have?


----------



## scivolare

mary333 said:


> They look amazing on you and I love them! The GG glitter shoes are so eye catching, I think they make every outfit look phenomenal. I hope you enjoy them!
> 
> I’ve never tried on the Mays but from the SS I own and tried on they all seem to fit a little bit different. As long as my toes aren’t smushed I’m good.
> 
> Love your new shoes!


Thanks! I really like yours too. I love the super shiny back!

I find the mays run small. The 37 SSs (my true size in every other shoe) are really wide and roomy. In Mays, I have to take a 38 and they form to my foot more closely. They’re really comfortable in my experience. But I think people with larger feet get sized out. And aesthetically, the sole isn’t as visually pleasing.


----------



## mary333

scivolare said:


> Thanks! I really like yours too. I love the super shiny back!
> 
> I find the mays run small. The 37 SSs (my true size in every other shoe) are really wide and roomy. In Mays, I have to take a 38 and they form to my foot more closely. They’re really comfortable in my experience. But I think people with larger feet get sized out. And aesthetically, the sole isn’t as visually pleasing.


Thanks for all that good information about the Mays, I didn’t know all that. I’m hoping to purchase a slide next but it seems you’re supposed to size down and I’d like to try them on in person to be sure.  I’m not even a sneaker person but I am loving my GG!



kprice1019 said:


> Debating these, anyone have?


I don’t have them but I wish I did!


----------



## scivolare

Wearing new shoes today and really love them!


----------



## tatertot

LVE them so much! Congrats!! I got my first pair last week but haven't posted yet. I love the glitter on your new pair and your adivice has been super helpful! Congrats


scivolare said:


> Wearing new shoes today and really love them!
> 
> View attachment 4505781
> View attachment 4505782


----------



## scivolare

tatertot said:


> LVE them so much! Congrats!! I got my first pair last week but haven't posted yet. I love the glitter on your new pair and your adivice has been super helpful! Congrats


Congrats to you! What pair did you get?


----------



## tatertot

scivolare said:


> Congrats to you! What pair did you get?



Thank you I nabbed these! This is my first (of many, I'm sure) pair. I picked theup at NAP after seeing another handy post in this thread.


----------



## scivolare

tatertot said:


> Thank you I nabbed these! This is my first (of many, I'm sure) pair. I nabbed them at NAP after seeing another handy post in this thread.
> View attachment 4505984


Oh how fun! They look really versatile too since the rainbow is more subtle


----------



## tatertot

scivolare said:


> Oh how fun! They look really versatile too since the rainbow is more subtle



 I really just loved the glitter I have no shame in my foot bling game LOL I love matching my bright bags to my sneaks and I only recently discovered GG. I live in MI and where I am I spend about 8 month of the year in boots but when I get some nice weather, psssshhh I am all over some foot flare I'm looking forward to adding some "basic" colours and maybe some boots to my collection. I was surprised that I had to size up from a 40 to a 41 for these. I have worn a 10/40 most of my life but after kiddos it seems my feet are broader and I have to size up. Any style/size advice for us large-footed ladies?


----------



## scivolare

tatertot said:


> I really just loved the glitter I have no shame in my foot bling game LOL I love matching my bright bags to my sneaks and I only recently discovered GG. I live in MI and where I am I spend about 8 month of the year in boots but when I get some nice weather, psssshhh I am all over some foot flare I'm looking forward to adding some "basic" colours and maybe some boots to my collection. I was surprised that I had to size up from a 40 to a 41 for these. I have worn a 10/40 most of my life but after kiddos it seems my feet are broader and I have to size up. Any style/size advice for us large-footed ladies?



They are super cute! I’m not surprised you go for something colorful! 

I can’t help with the larger foot size. Other than Mays probably won’t work for you. 
I wore mine today with black jeans. I think I subconsciously chose black after drooling over this photo:



Normally I like SSs best with jeans. If my legs were thinner, I’m totally inspired by some stylings with skirts/dresses:


----------



## DC-Cutie




----------



## kprice1019

DC-Cutie said:


> View attachment 4508809


Love these!!! Where did you get them?


----------



## DC-Cutie

kprice1019 said:


> Love these!!! Where did you get them?


Thank you. Got them from Hampden Clothing locates in SC


----------



## mary333

DC-Cutie said:


> View attachment 4508809


I love these! I’m hoping a slide is my next purchase! Did you go down a size? (That is my big question, I’ve read many people do that.)


----------



## DC-Cutie

mary333 said:


> I love these! I’m hoping a slide is my next purchase! Did you go down a size? (That is my big question, I’ve read many people do that.)


I wear 39 in ball stars and got these in 39 as well


----------



## DC-Cutie

mary333 said:


> I love these! I’m hoping a slide is my next purchase! Did you go down a size? (That is my big question, I’ve read many people do that.)


Hurry they are $375 on Harvey Nichols!!!  

I ordered another pair, so the ones from hampden clothing are being returned. Saving about $200


----------



## SophiaLee

DC-Cutie said:


> View attachment 4508809


Ok, these are really cute. I want them.


----------



## monkey4477

CM SF said:


> I’ve been in love with Golden Goose for a few years now and would love some opinions! I purchased the denim mid stars in size 39 about 4 years ago and still wear them, they did not need to be broken in and for the most part are comfortable. I then tried a couple pairs of superstars and absolutely hated the way the insole felt, even worse when I tried to switch it out. I also have the Viand boots (low cut bootie with zippers on both sides) in size 39 which after being broken in were pretty comfortable.
> 
> Although I love GG so much I’ve been hesitant to try more styles until I saw this pair, the 2.12.
> 
> I originally ordered the 39 and after wearing for a day my feet were KILLING me! Shopbop is letting me return for store credit so I decided to try the 40. I noticed that my right pinky rubs a little but overall they seem much better than the 39 except my foot does slide around a little.
> 
> Any suggestions? Should I keep the 40 and hope the rubbing stops or return them and come to terms that GG doesn’t love me back?!


----------



## monkey4477

DC-Cutie said:


> I wear 39 in ball stars and got these in 39 as well


Hello
I have a question about the Hi Star, I ordered in size 8 (the same size I currently wear in the May style). They are Huge, has anyone else had that issue, should I go the size 7 or call it a day and come to terms that this style doesn’t conform ...


----------



## scivolare

monkey4477 said:


> Hello
> I have a question about the Hi Star, I ordered in size 8 (the same size I currently wear in the May style). They are Huge, has anyone else had that issue, should I go the size 7 or call it a day and come to terms that this style doesn’t conform ...


I find Mays run small


----------



## champagne4lulu

Hi ladies, just received my very first pair of GGDB from far fetch. They are perfect but after trying on they are wrinkling. Around toe/ball of foot area. Is this normal? I’ve had them on about 1/2 hour just trying on around the house so was surprised to show this kind of wear so soon. Thoughts?!?


----------



## mafdesign

champagne4lulu said:


> Hi ladies, just received my very first pair of GGDB from far fetch. They are perfect but after trying on they are wrinkling. Around toe/ball of foot area. Is this normal? I’ve had them on about 1/2 hour just trying on around the house so was surprised to show this kind of wear so soon. Thoughts?!?


----------



## mafdesign

Hi,
I’m new here to the forum and have just recently become GG obsessed. I bought a pair of wool Superstars but haven’t worn them as it has been too warm outside. I am wondering how any of the glittery types shoes wear over time. Your post is making me pause.


----------



## VernisCerise

Ladies (and gents) what do you do if you’re in between sizes? 39 feels tight, 40 is too lose. Thanks!


----------



## aki_sato

VernisCerise said:


> Ladies (and gents) what do you do if you’re in between sizes? 39 feels tight, 40 is too lose. Thanks!


I would choose 40 and add inner sole...


----------



## VernisCerise

Thank you!


----------



## mary333

champagne4lulu said:


> Hi ladies, just received my very first pair of GGDB from far fetch. They are perfect but after trying on they are wrinkling. Around toe/ball of foot area. Is this normal? I’ve had them on about 1/2 hour just trying on around the house so was surprised to show this kind of wear so soon. Thoughts?!?


I was hoping someone more experienced than me would answer this for you! I have only Superstars and they haven’t wrinkled very much, at least that I can see with all the glitter and detail. I think it’s normal for sneakers to wrinkle though, I guess it depends if it bothers you or not. I love them on you! 

What did you decide to do? I have bought two pairs from Farfetch so far and I am beyond impressed with them.


----------



## mary333

mafdesign said:


> Hi,
> I’m new here to the forum and have just recently become GG obsessed. I bought a pair of wool Superstars but haven’t worn them as it has been too warm outside. I am wondering how any of the glittery types shoes wear over time. Your post is making me pause.


I have a pair with glitter (superstar) and they are holding up beautifully. I have read about other people’s experiences with the glittery GG and all the reviews I’ve seen have been good. The glitter seems so tight and packed onto the shoe (for lack of a better description) and I can’t imagine it coming off. I figure it if does I’ll take my shoes for a repair but nothing has fallen off or scraped off yet! I am very happy with mine. I hope you’re happy with yours too!


----------



## mary333

VernisCerise said:


> Ladies (and gents) what do you do if you’re in between sizes? 39 feels tight, 40 is too lose. Thanks!


This is exactly what happened to me! If you scroll back a few pages you’ll see this was my exact dilemma. I even gave up on GG, thinking they just weren’t for me, but I admire them so much and gave it another try. I am a 6 in every shoe. Sometimes in Tory Burch flip flops I’ll size up to a 6 1/2 but that’s it, every other time I am a 6. I bought a 36 Superstar GG from Nordstrom and wore them in my house and they were too big. I ordered a 35 and wore them in my home and I was in pain. I gave up.

Then a week passed and I realized I must have a pair of GG, it was no longer fun but an obsession. I ordered a pair on Rue La La in a 36 because the price was really good and I thought what the heck. I wore them without socks and they fit great! I think for me that was the problem, maybe for you too. My toes weren’t loving the no socks so I bought a bunch of toe socks at Target with grips on the bottom and they are the best thing, I think I bought every pair in my local Target. My heel slides up and down but it’s not a problem at all. I even wore them to my daughter’s orientation weekend at college and walked all over and felt great. 

Since then I have ordered two more pairs from Farfetch and I’m happy and done. For now! I just love these shoes! And I was never a sneaker person before. They made me feel short but the GG make me feel tall because of the built in wedge. And very stylish!


----------



## VernisCerise

mary333 said:


> This is exactly what happened to me! If you scroll back a few pages you’ll see this was my exact dilemma. I even gave up on GG, thinking they just weren’t for me, but I admire them so much and gave it another try. I am a 6 in every shoe. Sometimes in Tory Burch flip flops I’ll size up to a 6 1/2 but that’s it, every other time I am a 6. I bought a 36 Superstar GG from Nordstrom and wore them in my house and they were too big. I ordered a 35 and wore them in my home and I was in pain. I gave up.
> 
> Then a week passed and I realized I must have a pair of GG, it was no longer fun but an obsession. I ordered a pair on Rue La La in a 36 because the price was really good and I thought what the heck. I wore them without socks and they fit great! I think for me that was the problem, maybe for you too. My toes weren’t loving the no socks so I bought a bunch of toe socks at Target with grips on the bottom and they are the best thing, I think I bought every pair in my local Target. My heel slides up and down but it’s not a problem at all. I even wore them to my daughter’s orientation weekend at college and walked all over and felt great.
> 
> Since then I have ordered two more pairs from Farfetch and I’m happy and done. For now! I just love these shoes! And I was never a sneaker person before. They made me feel short but the GG make me feel tall because of the built in wedge. And very stylish!



Thank you for a detailed response! I’m going to try 40 again. Since they’re all individually made, there might be a slight variation. Enjoy yours


----------



## mary333

VernisCerise said:


> Thank you for a detailed response! I’m going to try 40 again. Since they’re all individually made, there might be a slight variation. Enjoy yours



Good luck and I hope you get a pair that fits and feels great! I wish someone had told me that the heel slips quite a bit but doesn’t cause a problem. I saw some people in the mall wearing GG and I noticed that their heel slipped as they walked as well. I’m not sure if this happens to everyone and every style but the Superstars do this to me and they’re still super comfortable. Let me know which one you choose!


----------



## scivolare

mary333 said:


> This is exactly what happened to me! If you scroll back a few pages you’ll see this was my exact dilemma. I even gave up on GG, thinking they just weren’t for me, but I admire them so much and gave it another try. I am a 6 in every shoe. Sometimes in Tory Burch flip flops I’ll size up to a 6 1/2 but that’s it, every other time I am a 6. I bought a 36 Superstar GG from Nordstrom and wore them in my house and they were too big. I ordered a 35 and wore them in my home and I was in pain. I gave up.
> 
> Then a week passed and I realized I must have a pair of GG, it was no longer fun but an obsession. I ordered a pair on Rue La La in a 36 because the price was really good and I thought what the heck. I wore them without socks and they fit great! I think for me that was the problem, maybe for you too. My toes weren’t loving the no socks so I bought a bunch of toe socks at Target with grips on the bottom and they are the best thing, I think I bought every pair in my local Target. My heel slides up and down but it’s not a problem at all. I even wore them to my daughter’s orientation weekend at college and walked all over and felt great.
> 
> Since then I have ordered two more pairs from Farfetch and I’m happy and done. For now! I just love these shoes! And I was never a sneaker person before. They made me feel short but the GG make me feel tall because of the built in wedge. And very stylish!


What toe socks did you end up getting?


----------



## mary333

scivolare said:


> What toe socks did you end up getting?



This is the exact pair I bought at Target. They are perfect and don’t move at all, I was very pleased.


----------



## scivolare

mary333 said:


> View attachment 4519355
> 
> 
> This is the exact pair I bought at Target. They are perfect and don’t move at all, I was very pleased.


Thank you!


----------



## Swanky

I searched the thread and I see a lot of differing opinions. . . 
I am interested in the Superstar with croc, I'm usually a 7.5 and there's only an 8 left.
I see some say they run pretty big and others say they're TTS.  Opinions?


----------



## Swanky

Just ordered these, only 8 and 9 left in company.


----------



## mary333

Swanky said:


> I searched the thread and I see a lot of differing opinions. . .
> I am interested in the Superstar with croc, I'm usually a 7.5 and there's only an 8 left.
> I see some say they run pretty big and others say they're TTS.  Opinions?



Hi Swanky, this is a tough one! It’s too bad we can’t always try them on in the store! I love the ones you ordered. I’m thinking you’ll be a 38 because they tell you to size up but you won’t really know until you try them on. 
I am a 6 and wear the 36’s. They’re a tiny bit big on me but the 35’s pinched my toes badly. I am loving having lots of space for my toes in the 36’s and now I have a few pairs. (The purse forum will do that to you as you know.) 
Good luck and let us know which ones you decide to keep and how they fit!! You will definitely love them!


----------



## Swanky

mary333 said:


> Hi Swanky, this is a tough one! It’s too bad we can’t always try them on in the store! I love the ones you ordered. I’m thinking you’ll be a 38 because they tell you to size up but you won’t really know until you try them on.
> I am a 6 and wear the 36’s. They’re a tiny bit big on me but the 35’s pinched my toes badly. I am loving having lots of space for my toes in the 36’s and now I have a few pairs. (The purse forum will do that to you as you know.)
> Good luck and let us know which ones you decide to keep and how they fit!! You will definitely love them!



Thanks! I tried some Superstars on at NM today and he said they’re 8’s so I have these on their way! I hope they fit, I need that shade of green for game days!


----------



## mafdesign

mary333 said:


> I have a pair with glitter (superstar) and they are holding up beautifully. I have read about other people’s experiences with the glittery GG and all the reviews I’ve seen have been good. The glitter seems so tight and packed onto the shoe (for lack of a better description) and I can’t imagine it coming off. I figure it if does I’ll take my shoes for a repair but nothing has fallen off or scraped off yet! I am very happy with mine. I hope you’re happy with yours too!



Thank you for the good word. I’ve gone a little crazy lately with these shoes. I may post about it, but in any case I bought a pair of silver glitter, gray and blue SS from Neiman’s but am going to return them because a pair of silver (less glittery) MidStars panned out (that aren’t returnable and what I really wanted). At least at this point I can’t have two pair of silvery Golden Goose Sneakers.


----------



## kprice1019

What do you guys think of these? Thought cute for fall but undecided


----------



## Tonimichelle

kprice1019 said:


> What do you guys think of these? Thought cute for fall but undecided


I think they’re great!


----------



## mafdesign

Tonimichelle said:


> I think they’re great!


Cute! I like the jeans with them too!


----------



## qu33nbee

vancitygirl said:


> Hi these look amazing!
> 
> What is sizing like with the ballstars?  Are they true to size? Run small? Big? I'm between a 7.5/8 US. Any fit advice will help emensly. Thank you!
> 
> *Other gals, please feel free to chime in too!


In my experience, Ballstar is 1 size bigger than Superstar. I actually prefer it than SS. It fits better.


----------



## Swanky

Swanky said:


> Just ordered these, only 8 and 9 left in company.


I’m a 7.5 and the 8’s fit perfect!


----------



## scivolare

Swanky said:


> View attachment 4525174
> 
> I’m a 7.5 and the 8’s fit perfect!


Those look great on you!


----------



## Swanky

scivolare said:


> Those look great on you!



Thank you!


----------



## liz_likes_to_shop

kprice1019 said:


> Debating these, anyone have?


I have them and LOVE them!  They were a little stiff at first but are wearing in nicely! I got my normal size.


----------



## scivolare

Swanky said:


> View attachment 4525174
> 
> I’m a 7.5 and the 8’s fit perfect!


Gah I can’t stop thinking about these . I guess it’s a good thing they are sold out in my size.


----------



## kprice1019

Do you guys think the high stars are to “clunky” looking? I feel like they may make my feet look bigger and “clunky” with skinny jeans


----------



## kprice1019

kprice1019 said:


> Do you guys think the high stars are to “clunky” looking? I feel like they may make my feet look bigger and “clunky” with skinny jeans


My return window ends soon and need to decide


----------



## DC-Cutie

kprice1019 said:


> My return window ends soon and need to decide


they don't look chunky.  but how do they feel?


----------



## kprice1019

DC-Cutie said:


> they don't look chunky.  but how do they feel?


They feel fine pretty normal like my super stars


----------



## mary333

kprice1019 said:


> Do you guys think the high stars are to “clunky” looking? I feel like they may make my feet look bigger and “clunky” with skinny jeans



They look great on you! They look bigger than the superstars but that’s the style so I’m hardly telling you something you don’t know! I prefer the streamlined look of the superstars but one can only have so many of the same style shoe. It’s nice to have different styles. And they look fantastic on you so it’s a personal preference and up to you. Good luck deciding and let us know!


----------



## Skips73

Hi! Newbie here - has anyone purchased from this site...
https://goldengoosexs.com
Is it a genuine site?


----------



## scivolare

Skips73 said:


> Hi! Newbie here - has anyone purchased from this site...
> https://goldengoosexs.com
> Is it a genuine site?


Sorry but those prices are too good to be true 

It isn’t uncommon to find some in the low 300 euro range though from legitimate European sites/shops.


----------



## Skips73

scivolare said:


> Sorry but those prices are too good to be true
> 
> It isn’t uncommon to find some in the low 300 euro range though from legitimate European sites/shops.



Bummer! I thought as they were a few seasons old they might be genuine. I really like the glitter ones. Oh well!


----------



## scivolare

Skips73 said:


> Bummer! I thought as they were a few seasons old they might be genuine. I really like the glitter ones. Oh well!


Which pair are you looking for?


----------



## Skips73

scivolare said:


> Which pair are you looking for?


----------



## Jennerrs

Does anyone know if superstars can be repaired? My heels are getting pretty worn down. TIA!


----------



## scivolare

Sorry I haven’t seen these lately. If I do I will let you know!


----------



## scivolare

Ok well. I love a good hunt. What size are you? Soho-soho has them in 36 (so does Farfetch but soho-soho is less expensive): https://www.sohosohoboutique.com/en/shoes/sneakers/low-top/sneakers-superstar-metallic.html


----------



## darling*lucia

Ladies,
Has the price increased?
I remember early this year the superstar (basic version with coloured star) was $550AUD.
Yesterday I went to the same store (different colour stars) and they were $645AUD!


----------



## Lanier

I am looking to get my first pair of Superstars, but I can't decide between the gold pair or one with a glitter star. So many choices! These are the ones I am looking at. Please help me narrow down my selection!


----------



## missyb

Lanier said:


> I am looking to get my first pair of Superstars, but I can't decide between the gold pair or one with a glitter star. So many choices! These are the ones I am looking at. Please help me narrow down my selection!


I would choose either 1 or 3 for your first pair. My first were silver and gold so they went with everything. Now I have a few other pairs with glitter or suede. I’m now on to GG boots


----------



## rakhee81

Lanier said:


> I am looking to get my first pair of Superstars, but I can't decide between the gold pair or one with a glitter star. So many choices! These are the ones I am looking at. Please help me narrow down my selection!



Get the gold! They were my first pair and I still love them the most of the 6 pairs I now have. So much so I bought a ‘spare’ pair for when the first pair die!


----------



## scivolare

Lanier said:


> I am looking to get my first pair of Superstars, but I can't decide between the gold pair or one with a glitter star. So many choices! These are the ones I am looking at. Please help me narrow down my selection!


I vote the gold as well - they’re super pretty and versatile!


----------



## marbella8

Sorry if this question had been asked and answered, but does wearing your GG Superstars all day hurt your back? I am prone to back pain, and these are the only tennis shoes that do that. Is it because of the inner heel? Thanks!


----------



## darling*lucia

Lanier said:


> I am looking to get my first pair of Superstars, but I can't decide between the gold pair or one with a glitter star. So many choices! These are the ones I am looking at. Please help me narrow down my selection!


I vote for the 3rd one - love the glitter star


----------



## flower71

I just got back on tpf after years of nothing much going on, I admit I had to calm down on my purse addiction lol..and I stumbled upon this thread...Uh Oh, I am  a complete GG freak and have been for 8 years I think...? Needless to say, I have quite a few in my closet (15?) and have been wearing everyone of them with jeans, dresses, skirts in autumn winter spring and summer 
Great thread, will be contributing soon!


----------



## lxrac

flower71 said:


> I just got back on tpf after years of nothing much going on, I admit I had to calm down on my purse addiction lol..and I stumbled upon this thread...Uh Oh, I am  a complete GG freak and have been for 8 years I think...? Needless to say, I have quite a few in my closet (15?) and have been wearing everyone of them with jeans, dresses, skirts in autumn winter spring and summer
> Great thread, will be contributing soon!



I love GG sneakers as well. I don't have 15  pairs like you but it's hands down one of the pairs that I gravitate towards everyday. In my city they are opening a GG boutique and I'm looking the other way because I know I will get magnetized and tempted haha. It also helps that they came in "beat up" looking so it shows that I use them a lot and adds to its charm!


----------



## scivolare

flower71 said:


> I just got back on tpf after years of nothing much going on, I admit I had to calm down on my purse addiction lol..and I stumbled upon this thread...Uh Oh, I am  a complete GG freak and have been for 8 years I think...? Needless to say, I have quite a few in my closet (15?) and have been wearing everyone of them with jeans, dresses, skirts in autumn winter spring and summer
> Great thread, will be contributing soon!



Excited to see your collection! I just added 2 pairs   and am wanting to be more adventurous with my styling (jeans are my obvious go to).


----------



## Lanier

Thank you for the recommendations, I ended up ordering the gold pair! It looks like the glitter stars go on sale every now and then, so I am hoping to grab another pair then. 

I'll post photos of the gold when they arrive.


----------



## dorcast

[/QUOTE]


Lanier said:


> Thank you for the recommendations, I ended up ordering the gold pair! It looks like the glitter stars go on sale every now and then, so I am hoping to grab another pair then.
> 
> I'll post photos of the gold when they arrive.



Where were the bottom pair from ? The black glitter star. Thanks!


----------



## kprice1019

What do we think of these? Found in Nordstrom rack for 180


----------



## scivolare

kprice1019 said:


> What do we think of these? Found in Nordstrom rack for 180


Those are super cute.


----------



## mary333

kprice1019 said:


> What do we think of these? Found in Nordstrom rack for 180


Love these!!! I hope you bought them!!


----------



## kprice1019

mary333 said:


> Love these!!! I hope you bought them!!


I did I couldn’t not bring them home to least try them on with “winter things” for the price. It was only one pair my size only!


----------



## mary333

kprice1019 said:


> I did I couldn’t not bring them home to least try them on with “winter things” for the price. It was only one pair my size only!


How lucky you were today! I’m so glad you brought them home and try them on with winter clothes. I think they’re a keeper!! I’d have bought them in a second!


----------



## kprice1019

mary333 said:


> How lucky you were today! I’m so glad you brought them home and try them on with winter clothes. I think they’re a keeper!! I’d have bought them in a second!


The sticker said $625 on them I paid $189


----------



## Lanier

*dorcast* - they are from Ssense (I think the quote function is not working right now)!


----------



## dorcast

Lanier said:


> *dorcast* - they are from Ssense (I think the quote function is not working right now)!



thank you!


----------



## chiisaibunny

kprice1019 said:


> What do we think of these? Found in Nordstrom rack for 180


Awesome deal! I have those and I don’t wear them all the time but I like that they’re slip on, super easy to wear!


----------



## scivolare

I legitimately pinched something in my back yesterday (and pulled a different part as well) so I’m seriously considering wearing these to the office


----------



## babykoala

Hi !!
i was wondering if any ladies with smaller sized feet (35/36*) have ever tried on GGDB "teen/kids" size in IT35/36. There is a pair i want to grab but they advertise it as "ggdb teen" but size 37. i'm wondering if the GGDB sizing is just straight and i should just consider it like a 37 or if i need to assume it might fit smaller? thank you!


----------



## Lanier

Received my gold and white Golden Goose shoes - love them! Thank you again for the recommendations!


----------



## scivolare

Lanier said:


> Received my gold and white Golden Goose shoes - love them! Thank you again for the recommendations!


They look perfect! Where did you order them from?


----------



## Lanier

scivolare said:


> They look perfect! Where did you order them from?



I ordered from Ssense and received them the next day!


----------



## rieestyle

I've been wanting a pair of Golden Goose leopard sneakers forever and decided to get one for my birthday! They'll be perfect for fall 

Question is - which color should I get? The black ones are a classic and will be more versatile, but there's something about the royal blue pair that makes them pop... I was able to get the royal blue for $400 on Farfetch, $200 cheaper than the black pair, so that's a factor also. Which color?? I'm so torn!!

black pair





royal blue pair





Also attaching some pictures of me wearing both colors at the GG store!


----------



## missyb

Just received these from Neimans
Not sure I can pull these off. I have all glitter mid stars but these are bling bling!


----------



## scivolare

missyb said:


> View attachment 4538702
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just received these from Neimans
> Not sure I can pull these off. I have all glitter mid stars but these are bling bling!


Oooh those are fun! I bought some silver/grey glitter Chloe Susanna boots last fall, and while I love them, I have a hard time styling them. 

Have you given it some thought?


----------



## missyb

scivolare said:


> Oooh those are fun! I bought some silver/grey glitter Chloe Susanna boots last fall, and while I love them, I have a hard time styling them.
> 
> Have you given it some thought?


I’m going to try them on with a few outfits. I wear jeans most days to work and sweaters in the fall and winter. I do love bright colors and bling


----------



## scivolare

missyb said:


> I’m going to try them on with a few outfits. I wear jeans most days to work and sweaters in the fall and winter. I do love bright colors and bling


Like you, I like sparkly things (And iridescent things). I found my Susanna's work well with jeans, but they kind of have to be the perfect length.

I'm not yet sold on skirts/dresses with that color yet. Probably because I'm not super comfortable with my legs.


----------



## mary333

rieestyle said:


> I've been wanting a pair of Golden Goose leopard sneakers forever and decided to get one for my birthday! They'll be perfect for fall
> 
> Question is - which color should I get? The black ones are a classic and will be more versatile, but there's something about the royal blue pair that makes them pop... I was able to get the royal blue for $400 on Farfetch, $200 cheaper than the black pair, so that's a factor also. Which color?? I'm so torn!!
> 
> black pair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> royal blue pair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also attaching some pictures of me wearing both colors at the GG store!



They both look great on you but I love the royal blue! They pop when you’re wearing them, they’re a head turner in my opinion. Let us know which one you choose!


----------



## Kristina_Not

Need help with size, please! I can’t sleep without my GG! Superga 39, adidas 7us, Nike 7,5, foot length 25 cm. Which size I need 38 or 39 for superstar? Help me pleeeease!


----------



## Swanky

I’m a 7.5 in most shoes and wear a 38 in GGSS


----------



## mary333

I bought my first pair of slides and wanted to share this information with my GG lovers. The slides go better with many jeans that hit above the ankle and aren’t skinny pants, but rather a bit of a flared bottom. I always felt like my Superstars looked silly with certain jeans that hit above the ankle and the slides just look perfect. I wanted to share that information! 

I went down a size in the slides, like I read many do on this thread, and they are a perfect fit.


----------



## mafdesign

mary333 said:


> View attachment 4519355
> 
> 
> This is the exact pair I bought at Target. They are perfect and don’t move at all, I was very pleased.


I bought some of these after you posted about these half socks and I must concur. They work really well. Thanks!


----------



## mary333

mafdesign said:


> I bought some of these after you posted about these half socks and I must concur. They work really well. Thanks!


I’m so glad you bought them and are enjoying them! Thanks for letting me know!


----------



## darling*lucia

Ladies,
There’s 15% of shoes on NAP with code:
SHOPSTYLE15


----------



## kprice1019

darling*lucia said:


> Ladies,
> There’s 15% of shoes on NAP with code:
> SHOPSTYLE15


Thanks for sharing! I’ve never ordered from them before. They are good with delivery and returns for US? They have that all leopard pair I haven’t pulled the trigger on yet.


----------



## scivolare

kprice1019 said:


> Thanks for sharing! I’ve never ordered from them before. They are good with delivery and returns for US? They have that all leopard pair I haven’t pulled the trigger on yet.


Yes, I’ve ordered from them several times and returned a few times and they were great!


----------



## darling*lucia

kprice1019 said:


> Thanks for sharing! I’ve never ordered from them before. They are good with delivery and returns for US? They have that all leopard pair I haven’t pulled the trigger on yet.


I’m in Sydney Australia and my order usually arrive within 2 days!
Return is also very easy - so I really recommend them!


----------



## kprice1019

Which do you prefer? To similar to justify both


----------



## Swanky

I prefer right foot with gold on the back


----------



## darling*lucia

Swanky said:


> I prefer right foot with gold on the back


Same!


----------



## mafdesign

kprice1019 said:


> Which do you prefer? To similar to justify both


I also like your right foot, black laces.


----------



## mafdesign

missyb said:


> View attachment 4538702
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just received these from Neimans
> Not sure I can pull these off. I have all glitter mid stars but these are bling bling!


Those boots are freaking fantastic. What did you decide?


----------



## mafdesign

Jennerrs said:


> Does anyone know if superstars can be repaired? My heels are getting pretty worn down. TIA!



I don’t have recommendations, but am also curious about repairs. I am a recent GGDB junkie and have bought both preloved and new and started researching this subject. I’ve been through the entire thread and others have asked the question but there haven’t been any responses. Just concern by others for their own pairs of sneakers. Your’s is the most recent query. I hope someone with a positive repair experience chimes in. Thanks for asking.


----------



## Louboutin329

mafdesign said:


> I don’t have recommendations, but am also curious about repairs. I am a recent GGDB junkie and have bought both preloved and new and started researching this subject. I’ve been through the entire thread and others have asked the question but there haven’t been any responses. Just concern by others for their own pairs of sneakers. Your’s is the most recent query. I hope someone with a positive repair experience chimes in. Thanks for asking.



I'm in the process of getting Stardans repaired because the leather starting to peel away on both shoes   I haven't received back yet, but fingers crossed they turn out ok!


----------



## mafdesign

Louboutin329 said:


> I'm in the process of getting Stardans repaired because the leather starting to peel away on both shoes   I haven't received back yet, but fingers crossed they turn out ok!



I hope all will be well!


----------



## scivolare

Opinions please??




I don’t know that I could keep both (I probably shouldn’t), and while conceptually they are they same, they have some important differences (to me):

1) I think the silver star is more versatile, a good balance
2) hot pink Star is more fun!
3) hello matching hot pink sole
4) purple is my uni color
5) holo tongue is preference to purple suede tongue
6) believe it or not the glitter has differences. Silver star glitter is less coarse and a bit more subdued. 

Thoughts?


----------



## mary333

scivolare said:


> Opinions please??
> 
> View attachment 4550258
> 
> 
> I don’t know that I could keep both (I probably shouldn’t), and while conceptually they are they same, they have some important differences (to me):
> 
> 1) I think the silver star is more versatile, a good balance
> 2) hot pink Star is more fun!
> 3) hello matching hot pink sole
> 4) purple is my uni color
> 5) holo tongue is preference to purple suede tongue
> 6) believe it or not the glitter has differences. Silver star glitter is less coarse and a bit more subdued.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 4550259



Oh my gosh that’s a hard choice! I love them both but my eye keeps going to the pink star. They stand out a bit more, in a good way, and seem more versatile. I find pink to match most things in my wardrobe so again that’s a personal preference but I’d keep the pink ones. Love them both though! You’ve got great taste!


----------



## missyb

Shopbop.com has some Gg’s on discount. I just ordered 2 pairs


----------



## julia.pa

Does anyone own a pair of Gucci Ace sneakers as well as the regular GG superstar and would let me know the sizes they own both in? I'm a 37.5 in my Gucci Ace and usually a 38 in most shoes .. do I get the GG in a 38 then? The ones I want are exclusive to one website and they don't do free returns so I'd appreciate your help


----------



## mafdesign

scivolare said:


> Opinions please??
> 
> View attachment 4550258
> 
> 
> I don’t know that I could keep both (I probably shouldn’t), and while conceptually they are they same, they have some important differences (to me):
> 
> 1) I think the silver star is more versatile, a good balance
> 2) hot pink Star is more fun!
> 3) hello matching hot pink sole
> 4) purple is my uni color
> 5) holo tongue is preference to purple suede tongue
> 6) believe it or not the glitter has differences. Silver star glitter is less coarse and a bit more subdued.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 4550259



I like the black star, but I’m a tad more subdued. I love the silver glitter in general. Go with what sings to you and/or keep what is most different and fills a hole in what you already own.


----------



## geisha918

I wear a 34 in Gucci Ace and 35 in Golden Goose Superstars. I would go with your normal size in other shoes, Gucci Aces run large. 



julia.pa said:


> Does anyone own a pair of Gucci Ace sneakers as well as the regular GG superstar and would let me know the sizes they own both in? I'm a 37.5 in my Gucci Ace and usually a 38 in most shoes .. do I get the GG in a 38 then? The ones I want are exclusive to one website and they don't do free returns so I'd appreciate your help


----------



## shonntew

Has anyone purchased from goldengooser.com ?  I am wanting the glow in the dark Ss.   Their prices seem pretty cheap..


----------



## missyb

My new mid stars from the Shopbop spend more discount sale


----------



## kprice1019

missyb said:


> View attachment 4556604
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new mid stars from the Shopbop spend more discount sale


Ugh I stalked the site multiple times a day for those leopard ones in a 35 love them


----------



## liz_likes_to_shop

shonntew said:


> Has anyone purchased from goldengooser.com ?  I am wanting the glow in the dark Ss.   Their prices seem pretty cheap..


Pretty sure that website sells fakes. Don’t risk it.


----------



## laurie218

@sinyard I just purchased these on poshmark. Can you confirm if they are real?
https://poshmark.com/listing/Superstar-Stripe-SneakerGOLDEN-GOOSE-5d96b6ff79df27ecd8be0314


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
A reminder this isn't an authenticity thread and only approved members may authenticate on tPF.  Thanks!


----------



## avana23

Hi there!  Does anyone know if the men's and women's Superstars are the same or very similar?  I found a men's pair in size 40 that I love and it's only $300.  It would be great to save the money but I want to make sure they are basically the same.


----------



## darling*lucia

Ladies, eyeing this for my first Superstar.
I already have a Midstar in Leopard print which I found goes really well with my wardrobe which mostly is tone on tone black, white and grey.

Which one do you think it’s more versatile?

Thank you


----------



## kprice1019

Anyone have these? Wanted to see a irl picture


----------



## kahollan

I’m so confused on sizing between superstar and the slides!  I swear I hear 50/50 TTS or size down on the slides!  I’m a 39 in superstar (I have 2 pair), a snug fit but enough room for socks (thin).  I keep hearing either to get the same size or to size down they’re  swimming in their slides!  I even called to stores as there is not one near me to try on and I got both different answers one girl said size down the other girl said they are true to size LOL please help! Then I’ll get the mixed answer depends on your foot. I have low arches 10 feet. I don’t want my feet to look like clown shoes LOL! I’m only 5”4 so I have bigger feet for my size but I hate when my toes touch the front! Anyone have any advice?


----------



## missyb

kahollan said:


> I’m so confused on sizing between superstar and the slides!  I swear I hear 50/50 TTS or size down on the slides!  I’m a 39 in superstar (I have 2 pair), a snug fit but enough room for socks (thin).  I keep hearing either to get the same size or to size down they’re  swimming in their slides!  I even called to stores as there is not one near me to try on and I got both different answers one girl said size down the other girl said they are true to size LOL please help! Then I’ll get the mixed answer depends on your foot. I have low arches 10 feet. I don’t want my feet to look like clown shoes LOL! I’m only 5”4 so I have bigger feet for my size but I hate when my toes touch the front! Anyone have any advice?


I’m a 39 in certain superstars and a 40 in others as well as the mid stars. It really depends on the material the shoes are made out of. My glitter MS are a 39 and fit great but my leopard ones are a 40. I have all leather SS that are a 39 and a pair of Suede SS that are a 40. I’ve tried on the slides and they were all leather and I was a 39. I didn’t keep them because the zipper was bothersome.


----------



## kahollan

missyb said:


> I’m a 39 in certain superstars and a 40 in others as well as the mid stars. It really depends on the material the shoes are made out of. My glitter MS are a 39 and fit great but my leopard ones are a 40. I have all leather SS that are a 39 and a pair of Suede SS that are a 40. I’ve tried on the slides and they were all leather and I was a 39. I didn’t keep them because the zipper was bothersome.


Oh wow!  Thank you this really helps!! I’ve been wanting high tops but now I’m not so sure . The zipper thing I didn’t think of that.  And glitter!  I was looking at some with sequins (I think they’re sequins not glitter).  Geez I guess I’ll stick to superstars or drive an hour to try on .  I appreciate your fast respond and honesty with personal experience


----------



## missyb

kahollan said:


> Oh wow!  Thank you this really helps!! I’ve been wanting high tops but now I’m not so sure . The zipper thing I didn’t think of that.  And glitter!  I was looking at some with sequins (I think they’re sequins not glitter).  Geez I guess I’ll stick to superstars or drive an hour to try on .  I appreciate your fast respond and honesty with personal experience


Where are you located?


----------



## kahollan

About 45 min at least to Houston galleria! I know I could go to NM and try! Its just a pain getting there (with a toddler lol).  I'm in the Woodlands, Tx


----------



## missyb

I order a lot of my GG’s from Shopbop. They have a large selection. Very quick delivery and easy return and refund. You might want to try them out.


----------



## kahollan

missyb said:


> I order a lot of my GG’s from Shopbop. They have a large selection. Very quick delivery and easy return and refund. You might want to try them out.


Thank you! Yes I love Shopbop...I have ordered from there  before!  I love that they let you use amazon prime shipping!
  It's hard bc the ones I want are on poshmark! I did email qoldendgoosedeluxebrand.com and they said order same size as superstar.


----------



## ladybeaumont

Hello everyone!  Late to the party but I’ve finally decided to join. I’m looking to purchase my first GG and I’m soooo confused on which one to get. Here are the four I’m choosing from:







I’ll mostly use it while traveling and I’m looking for versatility but still with a bit of pop. All opinions are welcome as it’s my first one! 

I’m nervous about sizing too as I’m mostly 35 (BV, Celine) but I have a few (Valentino) where I’m 36. I think I’m going to stick with a 35.


----------



## missyb

I would do the first pair of ss with the black laces.


----------



## kprice1019

ladybeaumont said:


> Hello everyone!  Late to the party but I’ve finally decided to join. I’m looking to purchase my first GG and I’m soooo confused on which one to get. Here are the four I’m choosing from:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’ll mostly use it while traveling and I’m looking for versatility but still with a bit of pop. All opinions are welcome as it’s my first one!
> 
> I’m nervous about sizing too as I’m mostly 35 (BV, Celine) but I have a few (Valentino) where I’m 36. I think I’m going to stick with a 35.


I’d go with the leopard black laces I have them and love them. I’m also a 36 in Valentino but prefer gg in 35


----------



## ladybeaumont

missyb said:


> I would do the first pair of ss with the black laces.





kprice1019 said:


> I’d go with the leopard black laces I have them and love them. I’m also a 36 in Valentino but prefer gg in 35



Thanks so much for the input!  That definitely helps narrow it down. I’m most likely going to order either it or the one on top. It’s another design I missed initially but kinda like as well. Just trying to figure out which one will be more versatile for me. Ugh, decision making is NOT in my blood.


----------



## Chanel=Love

Which ones did you end up getting? I love the blue, just ordered them yesterday. Now I'm wondering if I'll get more wear out of the black. 



rieestyle said:


> I've been wanting a pair of Golden Goose leopard sneakers forever and decided to get one for my birthday! They'll be perfect for fall
> 
> Question is - which color should I get? The black ones are a classic and will be more versatile, but there's something about the royal blue pair that makes them pop... I was able to get the royal blue for $400 on Farfetch, $200 cheaper than the black pair, so that's a factor also. Which color?? I'm so torn!!
> 
> black pair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> royal blue pair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also attaching some pictures of me wearing both colors at the GG store!


----------



## Chanel=Love

Love the first pair with black laces and leopard star.



ladybeaumont said:


> Hello everyone!  Late to the party but I’ve finally decided to join. I’m looking to purchase my first GG and I’m soooo confused on which one to get. Here are the four I’m choosing from:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’ll mostly use it while traveling and I’m looking for versatility but still with a bit of pop. All opinions are welcome as it’s my first one!
> 
> I’m nervous about sizing too as I’m mostly 35 (BV, Celine) but I have a few (Valentino) where I’m 36. I think I’m going to stick with a 35.


----------



## daevy

kahollan said:


> Thank you! Yes I love Shopbop...I have ordered from there  before!  I love that they let you use amazon prime shipping!
> It's hard bc the ones I want are on poshmark! I did email qoldendgoosedeluxebrand.com and they said order same size as superstar.


 I’m super late, but I’ll give my two cents anyway, even though it might be more confusing than helpful lol
The thing I found with GG after trying on many pairs and many different styles is... they are very inconsistent. Sizing varies with each model and material. In my opinion, for instance, suede ss tend to fit a tiny bit smaller than their leather counterpart, and are more comfortable (they fit me better). 
For the Slides I could size down if I wanted to, but really prefer not to - they don’t exactly run big in the sense they are longer, but they are a bit wider on the toe box. If you have narrow feet you would (probably? High chances?) be able to size down. I guess it also depends on how you like to wear your sneakers - I never wear mine barefooted, so I like a bit of extra space (one more reason for not sizing down).
So yeah, there goes nothing hahha


----------



## alin1

https://www.goldengoose.com/ww/en look up over here


----------



## Chanel=Love

Been wearing these since they arrived two days ago. So happy I went with the blue since it's not as bright as it looked in the photos online.


----------



## ladybeaumont

ladybeaumont said:


> Thanks so much for the input!  That definitely helps narrow it down. I’m most likely going to order either it or the one on top. It’s another design I missed initially but kinda like as well. Just trying to figure out which one will be more versatile for me. Ugh, decision making is NOT in my blood.



Update: Like what happens most of the time with me, by the time I’ve decided which one to get, the leopard star one already ran out of my size at NM so I got the first one. I’m happy I stuck with 35 as it’s perfect especially when I loosened the laces. It feels very comfortable! I hope it stays that way. 






I’m going to be so haunted by not being able to get the leopard star one but I think I’ll get more wear out of this one with the leopard and silver color schemes. And there’s also a chance to still get the other one! I already saw it at other sites. I just need a good promo to motivate me.


----------



## missyb

ladybeaumont said:


> Update: Like what happens most of the time with me, by the time I’ve decided which one to get, the leopard star one already ran out of my size at NM so I got the first one. I’m happy I stuck with 35 as it’s perfect especially when I loosened the laces. It feels very comfortable! I hope it stays that way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m going to be so haunted by not being able to get the leopard star one but I think I’ll get more wear out of this one with the leopard and silver color schemes. And there’s also a chance to still get the other one! I already saw it at other sites. I just need a good promo to motivate me.


ShopBop every once in a while has a spend more get a 20-30 off. I just got 2 pairs of midstars that way. I now have 5 pairs-never thought sneakers could be addicting. Lol


----------



## mafdesign

missyb said:


> I’m a 39 in certain superstars and a 40 in others as well as the mid stars. It really depends on the material the shoes are made out of. My glitter MS are a 39 and fit great but my leopard ones are a 40. I have all leather SS that are a 39 and a pair of Suede SS that are a 40. I’ve tried on the slides and they were all leather and I was a 39. I didn’t keep them because the zipper was bothersome.





kahollan said:


> I’m so confused on sizing between superstar and the slides!  I swear I hear 50/50 TTS or size down on the slides!  I’m a 39 in superstar (I have 2 pair), a snug fit but enough room for socks (thin).  I keep hearing either to get the same size or to size down they’re  swimming in their slides!  I even called to stores as there is not one near me to try on and I got both different answers one girl said size down the other girl said they are true to size LOL please help! Then I’ll get the mixed answer depends on your foot. I have low arches 10 feet. I don’t want my feet to look like clown shoes LOL! I’m only 5”4 so I have bigger feet for my size but I hate when my toes touch the front! Anyone have any advice?


----------



## Sugaroll

I’ve got mid star and superstars and am a size 36 in both (TTS). The mid stars are definitely more comfortable and better fitting (but maybe that’s just my shape foot). I’ve worn them both to death since I got them (about 8 months ago) and love how because they are already scuffed you can’t tell.


----------



## missyb

Sugaroll said:


> I’ve got mid star and superstars and am a size 36 in both (TTS). The mid stars are definitely more comfortable and better fitting (but maybe that’s just my shape foot). I’ve worn them both to death since I got them (about 8 months ago) and love how because they are already scuffed you can’t tell.


----------



## missyb

Sugaroll said:


> I’ve got mid star and superstars and am a size 36 in both (TTS). The mid stars are definitely more comfortable and better fitting (but maybe that’s just my shape foot). I’ve worn them both to death since I got them (about 8 months ago) and love how because they are already scuffed you can’t tell.


I have 3 pairs of midstars and 2 SS and the midstars are definitely more comfortable for me also! I love your pair


----------



## ladybeaumont

Are Ball Stars generally more comfortable than Superstars? The Ball Star I got felt sooooo comfortable but I was planning on returning it as I just ordered the Superstar that has the design I preferred. I only want to keep one because they both have a leopard design.


----------



## Sugaroll

5 pairs!! Lucky duck I must admit I’m on net a porter every second day eyeing off my next pair. They are very addictive


----------



## Sugaroll

missyb said:


> I have 3 pairs of midstars and 2 SS and the midstars are definitely more comfortable for me also! I love your pair


5 pairs!! Lucky duck I must admit I’m on net a porter every second day eyeing off my next pair. They are very addictive


----------



## Sharifshopping

Poppys Style said:


> I just ordered the slide (the glitter reappeared on Barneys) and the Francy in peach suede (James Perse have new stock!) in 39s - I am praying they fit - I am 38.5 in Newburys and 39 with Isabel Marant...Ash 38s are too small so hoping they are the same fit!


Do u know the difference between the francy style & the slides? They both look like high tops right? Thx


----------



## Jpwins

Can anyone tell me is My Red Queen a legit boutique? thanks


----------



## Chanel=Love

Yes, that is a boutique in Italy.



Jpwins said:


> Can anyone tell me is My Red Queen a legit boutique? thanks


----------



## Dd8686

Hi all. I posted in here trying to get an authentication opinion on a pair of men’s GGDB Superstars. My post was deleted due to this not being an authentication thread. I see that the authenticators in the “Authenticate these Shoes” thread don’t do sneakers. Can anyone direct me on where to post to get an opinion? It seems that many opinions have been given in this thread, which is why I posted here first. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Chanel=Love

Try the Facebook group Golden Goose Deluxe Brand BST. 



Dd8686 said:


> Hi all. I posted in here trying to get an authentication opinion on a pair of men’s GGDB Superstars. My post was deleted due to this not being an authentication thread. I see that the authenticators in the “Authenticate these Shoes” thread don’t do sneakers. Can anyone direct me on where to post to get an opinion? It seems that many opinions have been given in this thread, which is why I posted here first. Thanks for any help.


----------



## mrzjenn

Lanier said:


> Received my gold and white Golden Goose shoes - love them! Thank you again for the recommendations!


I want these so bad!! I was a little worried that the gold on the sole would be too much.  Is it a more muted gold? Do you find it quite shiny and gold in real life? TIA!


----------



## Greentea

Anyone try the new Pure Star yet?


----------



## Lanier

mrzjenn said:


> I want these so bad!! I was a little worried that the gold on the sole would be too much.  Is it a more muted gold? Do you find it quite shiny and gold in real life? TIA!



Not too shiny or bling-y for everyday wear but they make an otherwise plain outfit more fun.  I tend to wear a lot of neutrals so they are a perfect compliment. I love them!


----------



## kahollan

Does anyone know size comparison for mens ball stars vs superstars?  My husband has superstars in 44 and I think he's hooked.  I wanted to order another pair for xmas but I can't decide if I should get another superstar in 44 as I know they should fit or try the ballstars?


----------



## mafdesign

Chanel=Love said:


> Try the Facebook group Golden Goose Deluxe Brand BST.



I would agree. Go to the FB group mentioned. The moderators are very helpful about authenticating shoes. It’s also a good resource.


----------



## Tinder

Lots of golden goose on sale these last few weeks. Got myself these to add to my white with silver sparkle star superstars that I already have. Love the color combo and that I can wear it this fall/winter season...just maybe not so much in the rain because of the suede. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## kahollan

Greentea said:


> Anyone try the new Pure Star yet?


I just got my friend and her husband hooked on GGDB.   They didn’t like the distressed look but bought these at Nordstrom and said they’re amazingly comfortable... now they’re obsessed.  Waiting to get purestar a lil cheaper though...
Ssense always has amazing end of year/ after Christmas sales


----------



## Sharifshopping

Tinder said:


> View attachment 4617514
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of golden goose on sale these last few weeks. Got myself these to add to my white with silver sparkle star superstars that I already have. Love the color combo and that I can wear it this fall/winter season...just maybe not so much in the rain because of the suede. Thanks for letting me share!


I just got these too! From Barney’s they will look good with jeans & are neutral . Now i already have my eye on a pair with white & pink


----------



## Tinder

Sharifshopping said:


> I just got these too! From Barney’s they will look good with jeans & are neutral . Now i already have my eye on a pair with white & pink


Pink is my favourite non-neutral color! I think that’ll be next on my list, especially if I find a nice sparkly one. My girls will think they are unicorn shoes (they are in a unicorn phase right now...hah)


----------



## Sharifshopping

Tinder said:


> Pink is my favourite non-neutral color! I think that’ll be next on my list, especially if I find a nice sparkly one. My girls will think they are unicorn shoes (they are in a unicorn phase right now...hah)


ha yes love it


----------



## liza326

Hi! Has anyone tried on a men's pair to see what the fit difference? 
There's a pair on sale here (https://www.ssense.com/en-us/men/product/golden-goose/white-and-navy-superstar-sneakers/4289841) but I'm not sure if I'm brave enough to order them if I've never purchased them before and unsure what my size would be. I wear a US women's 9 normally. Any advice would be appreciated!


----------



## kprice1019

What do you guys think of these?


----------



## Cdnfashionista

I like them ! You can’t go wrong with silver  a classic !!!!


----------



## kprice1019

Cdnfashionista said:


> I like them ! You can’t go wrong with silver  a classic !!!!


Thanks I just didn’t know if they are to “foily” looking


----------



## tweezer

kahollan said:


> I just got my friend and her husband hooked on GGDB.   They didn’t like the distressed look but bought these at Nordstrom and said they’re amazingly comfortable... now they’re obsessed.  Waiting to get purestar a lil cheaper though...
> Ssense always has amazing end of year/ after Christmas sales


----------



## tweezer

I just bought these at nordstroms. Like the clean look, no distressing. I’m in my 50’s and felt some of the more distressed styles were a little too “youngish” on me. Love these!


----------



## Cdnfashionista

kprice1019 said:


> Thanks I just didn’t know if they are to “foily” looking


No not at all !


----------



## Lanier

Bought these black glitter star/python back tab shoes from the Ssense sale! I sized down this time from a 36 to a 35, and these 35 fits MUCH better for me, especially after a couple of wears. I wonder if the leather stretches out slightly?
View attachment 4631764


----------



## EJsMommy1

tweezer said:


> I just bought these at nordstroms. Like the clean look, no distressing. I’m in my 50’s and felt some of the more distressed styles were a little too “youngish” on me. Love these!



I love these! I've had my eyes on these but have yet to see them in person. If you don't mind, can you share a mod shot? Thanks!


----------



## Swanky

There’s a new GG boutique in North Park mall in Dallas if there’s any local fans here!


----------



## scb0924

Hi, I have a pair of GGs I’d like to authenticate. Is this the right place to do it? (I’m sorry I’m new and clueless)


----------



## orchidsuns

Hi, 
I ordered superstars from Nordstrom.com and they arrived yesterday. I noticed today there are blue pen marks around the edge of the top part of the shoes. I emailed Golden Goose if this is normal and waiting to hear back. Has anyone seen pen marks on GG sneakers before? I know they’re handmade but it’s a little odd to me.


----------



## Swanky

Nope!  SO odd, looks like someone was tracing them. . .  wonder if they were ordered to replicate then returned


----------



## orchidsuns

I didn’t think about that, but it wouldn’t surprise me.  Going to send them back and hope they restock my size.


----------



## kaydelongpre

orchidsuns said:


> Hi,
> I ordered superstars from Nordstrom.com and they arrived yesterday. I noticed today there are blue pen marks around the edge of the top part of the shoes. I emailed Golden Goose if this is normal and waiting to hear back. Has anyone seen pen marks on GG sneakers before? I know they’re handmade but it’s a little odd to me.



Yup! 100% normal. It might not be an intentional attribute, but this does happen on occasion with Golden Goose. I've purchased 4 pairs since 2015 that have pen marks on them. It's usually blue or pink ink.

I bet they pass this off as NBD because of their worn in aesthetic. 

Sometimes you'll even see this in stock pics online.  Enlarge them and look close!


----------



## orchidsuns

kaydelongpre said:


> Yup! 100% normal. It might not be an intentional attribute, but this does happen on occasion with Golden Goose. I've purchased 4 pairs since 2015 that have pen marks on them. It's usually blue or pink ink.
> 
> I bet they pass this off as NBD because of their worn in aesthetic.
> 
> Sometimes you'll even see this in stock pics online.  Enlarge them and look close!


 Good to know that it’s normal actually. That’s so interesting!


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

My very first golden goose sneakers!!  It's called Shining rainbow! I didn't expect them to be comfortable and gave me an extra inch height since im short!! I got them from Wynn/encore golden goose boutique and they just got them a week ago and I got the last pair!


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

julia.pa said:


> Does anyone own a pair of Gucci Ace sneakers as well as the regular GG superstar and would let me know the sizes they own both in? I'm a 37.5 in my Gucci Ace and usually a 38 in most shoes .. do I get the GG in a 38 then? The ones I want are exclusive to one website and they don't do free returns so I'd appreciate your help


I'm 37.5 with ace,  and size 39 with superstar


----------



## KensingtonUK

Just bought these lovelies.  4th pair already.  I think I’m addicted but they are just so fun!!  Also learned a neat trick on NAP.  Buy them on the Ireland site in euros and saved $250 vs on the NAP us site.


----------



## mrsirrgang

KensingtonUK said:


> Just bought these lovelies.  4th pair already.  I think I’m addicted but they are just so fun!!  Also learned a neat trick on NAP.  Buy them on the Ireland site in euros and saved $250 vs on the NAP us site.


you are a life saver. they also had the sneaks I wanted vs the us, why is that? it said they were sold out but now they are otw thanks to you!


----------



## SarahCatt

Does anyone have any thoughts on the Hi Star? I just received my first pair in the mail and the 39 fits perfectly, just like my Superstars, but I feel like they make my feet look bigger than they are! Thoughts??


----------



## KensingtonUK

mrsirrgang said:


> you are a life saver. they also had the sneaks I wanted vs the us, why is that? it said they were sold out but now they are otw thanks to you!


 Yay! Glad it was helpful!  Show us your shoes when you get them =)


----------



## danikaking

I am so confused about sizing! I went to Nordstrom and tried on a 38. It seemed to fit perfect. I ordered the GGSS from ssense in a 38 and I just got them and they feel SO SNUG. I need to size up. I am wondering if I need to go 2 sizes up? My feet are 26cm long. I have the Triple S’s in a 38. My nikes are all 8.5s. Will 39 be the right size? Or should I get a 40? I have wide feet


----------



## innerpeace85

I am looking to buy my first pair of Golden goose sneakers and I cant decide between black glitter and silver glitter pair. Which pair do you think is versatile? Would black be too dark for Spring/Summer? Would silver look good agains tan skin tone? Thanks


----------



## Swanky

I think silver is more versatile! Then you can wear with blues all summer


----------



## micahanne

Went to the Woodbury outlet this Monday and was able to snag this pair. My first superstar! I have a slide and Francy so I’m super stoked to add this to the collection. Also glad o was able to snag a light grey color since I have so many white sneakers already. It’s actually from the men’s side but it fits so it works ‍♀️


----------



## sammix3

This would be my first pair of golden goose.  I prefer the clean over distressed look.  Thoughts?


----------



## DreamingBeauty

sammix3 said:


> This would be my first pair of golden goose.  I prefer the clean over distressed look.  Thoughts?
> View attachment 4671404
> View attachment 4671405
> View attachment 4671406


Cute, I like the clean look better too!


----------



## Deleted 698298

scivolare said:


> Opinions please??
> 
> View attachment 4550258
> 
> 
> I don’t know that I could keep both (I probably shouldn’t), and while conceptually they are they same, they have some important differences (to me):
> 
> 1) I think the silver star is more versatile, a good balance
> 2) hot pink Star is more fun!
> 3) hello matching hot pink sole
> 4) purple is my uni color
> 5) holo tongue is preference to purple suede tongue
> 6) believe it or not the glitter has differences. Silver star glitter is less coarse and a bit more subdued.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 4550259


Hope you kept both, they’re awesome!

I could never understand the appeal of GG, especially the distressed ones (still don’t), but they are starting to grow on me. I also realised that some times their profile shape resembles a goose beak! I’m thinking about getting a pair now


----------



## sammix3

DreamingBeauty said:


> Cute, I like the clean look better too!


Thanks but I actually returned it since the leather on this one is actually softer than other GG.  Also, the sole is patent leather and my friend scared me that she had shoes turning yellow


----------



## DreamingBeauty

sammix3 said:


> Thanks but I actually returned it since the leather on this one is actually softer than other GG.  Also, the sole is patent leather and my friend scared me that she had shoes turning yellow


That makes sense, they are both great picks, sometimes you can just tell better in person vs. looking at photos which one is for you.


----------



## megs0927

My first pair and I can already tell it won’t be my last! 

I have a narrow 9/9.5 foot and shoes can end up looking like boats on me! Went with a 40- they fit great and don’t make my feet look huge. Love them!


----------



## lalame

I didn’t think I’d ever get a pair but here we are.  I stumbled on a store selling a ton of styles for just $200-ish in Japan. This pair called out to me, and they had just 1 left which happened to be my size and were only $160. They’re very interesting but still low key GG.


----------



## lalame

And juuust in case anyone here is in/will visit Tokyo, I bought my shoes at the Tomorrowland outlet store in Karuizawa (Tomorrowland is like Barney’s in Japan). They had all these styles, and a few others, for about $150-250. I’m guessing GG isn’t yet popular enough in Japan to snatch these up.




The amazing pink croc (?) pair were only $150 but only had size 35 left - I’m a 38. It was painful to walk away from those.


----------



## Swanky

That is a ridic price on the croc!  Mine just have a croc tongue and were around $1100 USD


----------



## scivolare

Consumer2much said:


> Hope you kept both, they’re awesome!
> 
> I could never understand the appeal of GG, especially the distressed ones (still don’t), but they are starting to grow on me. I also realised that some times their profile shape resembles a goose beak! I’m thinking about getting a pair now



I ended up keeping the pink star! There’s a pair currently available that is the holographic glitter but with the normal neutral star and details. Kind of wish I’d held out for that one instead:




GGs are hugely addicting. My collection is not small, but I have a hard time parting with them. Because they are all “so different” (which makes me think of that scene in Devil Wears Prada where Miranda’s employee is presenting 2 turquoise belts that look the exact same to Andie, but she calls them “so different.”)


----------



## StephKZ

megs0927 said:


> My first pair and I can already tell it won’t be my last!
> 
> I have a narrow 9/9.5 foot and shoes can end up looking like boats on me! Went with a 40- they fit great and don’t make my feet look huge. Love them!


I just bought this exact pair! Is your 9/9.5 foot your US size, what do you wear in European shoes? I ask because I wear a 40.5 and the 40s were just a bit short but the 41s seem a bit big.


----------



## StephKZ

Hi. I’m wondering if anyone can help me with Golden Goose sizing. My shoe size really depends on the shoe. I have a wide foot. Most of my shoes are 40.5 and some 40s, some 41. I ordered a size 40 and 41 in GG and the 40 my toe is just about at the end and the 41 my foot slips. I have about a half inch from my toe to end of the shoe, which I know is normally right but the shoes slip a bit. I really want a pair and I’m not sure what to do. I wish they made have sizes. A 40.5 would be perfect. Any advice/input? Thank you.


----------



## DreamingBeauty

If the 40 pinches it's too small, I think with a wide foot erring on the larger side would be better anyway.  With a sneaker you can just lace it a little tighter or add an insert if too large.  I'm a pretty true 41 (sometimes 42, I would only be able to wear 40 in a sandal or mule not a closed shoe) but narrow, I have long big toes.  I don't have any GG but have tried them on, I was size 41, they seem true to size to me, width seemed normal, so I'd probably decide based on how width is fitting too, even if length is okay if it's too narrow sizing up would help with this.


----------



## Straight-Laced

Bought these camo Superstars a couple of weeks ago.  Now I'm isolating with them


----------



## celafusion

These arrived today  I’ve been wanting a pair of snakeskin superstars for the longest time and was so glad to have snagged this! For reference I’m a true 7.5 in most shoes (and have wide feet), and so got 38 in these. I’m also a 38 in mid stars and ball stars. They all fit great!


----------



## mary333

I just ordered a pair from Farfetch, I’ve bought a few pairs from them and I’ve been very happy! I bought this pair and should get them by Tuesday. But then I was browsing on the GG site and saw them there with more pictures. And I saw that they’re mismatched shoes, they have opposite colors on each shoe! I am not sure I’m loving this and probably wouldn’t have ordered them. I can always return them, or I can wear them happily despite them being two different shoes. What do you all think? At least I saw this now before I opened the box and thought there was a mistake! (The bottom picture is the one from Farfetch.)


----------



## celafusion

mary333 said:


> I just ordered a pair from Farfetch, I’ve bought a few pairs from them and I’ve been very happy! I bought this pair and should get them by Tuesday. But then I was browsing on the GG site and saw them there with more pictures. And I saw that they’re mismatched shoes, they have opposite colors on each shoe! I am not sure I’m loving this and probably wouldn’t have ordered them. I can always return them, or I can wear them happily despite them being two different shoes. What do you all think? At least I saw this now before I opened the box and thought there was a mistake! (The bottom picture is the one from Farfetch.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4706708
> View attachment 4706709
> View attachment 4706710



I think it’s a cool look! Even though they’re different colors, they complement each other (and you can tell they are part of the same pair). I’d say try them on when you get them and see how you feel.


----------



## mary333

celafusion said:


> I think it’s a cool look! Even though they’re different colors, they complement each other (and you can tell they are part of the same pair). I’d say try them on when you get them and see how you feel.



Thanks for your response! That’s a good point about how they complement each other and you can tell they’re part of the same pair. Maybe they’ll work for me!
I tried a different size as well, my Superstars are a 36 but they’re a bit big on me so I ordered a 35 this time. My heel slides around a lot and I think a 35 would be better. The sizing seems a bit all over the place so maybe I’ll get it right this time.  I have a pair of slides that are a 35 and they’re a much better fit. I’m thinking that for once I’ll get the sizing right and I’ll dislike the shoe! Lol!


----------



## karmatic

Just picked up my first pair!  Ridiculous since I can't go anywhere in them, but they're so cute and comfortable that I've been wearing them indoors haha.


----------



## celafusion

mary333 said:


> Thanks for your response! That’s a good point about how they complement each other and you can tell they’re part of the same pair. Maybe they’ll work for me!
> I tried a different size as well, my Superstars are a 36 but they’re a bit big on me so I ordered a 35 this time. My heel slides around a lot and I think a 35 would be better. The sizing seems a bit all over the place so maybe I’ll get it right this time.  I have a pair of slides that are a 35 and they’re a much better fit. I’m thinking that for once I’ll get the sizing right and I’ll dislike the shoe! Lol!


Let us know what you decide when you get them!!


----------



## Swanky

Has anyone seen any sales or codes?  I wanna add a pair soon.


----------



## scivolare

Swanky said:


> Has anyone seen any sales or codes?  I wanna add a pair soon.


Shopbop is doing 25% off but honestly if you’re looking for a specific pair there’s usually better deals to be had. What pairs are you considering?


----------



## Swanky

scivolare said:


> Shopbop is doing 25% off but honestly if you’re looking for a specific pair there’s usually better deals to be had. What pairs are you considering?


Thanks I'll look!

I'd love a pair of Ballstar's that aren't too plain but totally practical so I can wear with everything.  Or plain colors suede Superstars;  NM had a great pair last year in a pale grey suede, I'm so mad I didn't buy!  SOOOO much comfier than the leather Superstars.

like these maybe:
https://www.intermixonline.com/gold...p8ghL1QQspOUXbxdcOQE9I6UpXnTZtfxoCj30QAvD_BwE

or these:
https://www.goldengoose.com/us/en/superstar-sneakers-in-suede-leather--cod-G35WS590.P88.html


----------



## scivolare

Swanky said:


> Thanks I'll look!
> 
> I'd love a pair of Ballstar's that aren't too plain but totally practical so I can wear with everything.  Or plain colors suede Superstars;  NM had a great pair last year in a pale grey suede, I'm so mad I didn't buy!  SOOOO much comfier than the leather Superstars.
> 
> like these maybe:
> https://www.intermixonline.com/gold...p8ghL1QQspOUXbxdcOQE9I6UpXnTZtfxoCj30QAvD_BwE
> 
> or these:
> https://www.goldengoose.com/us/en/superstar-sneakers-in-suede-leather--cod-G35WS590.P88.html


Going to send you a message!


----------



## mary333

I posted a while back about ordering a pair of GG sneakers from Farfetch and they only showed one shoe and when I found them on the GG site I could see they were mismatched. Well I received them and they’re great! They match quite well and don’t look like I am wearing two different shoes thankfully! 

I find myself to be between two sizes in Superstars. In Slides I am a 35 and they are perfect but in Superstars I would do better with a 35 1/2 but they don’t make half sizes all we all know. (I am a 6 in every other shoe) My Superstars are all  36’s but they stretch a bit over time and they’re not perfect. So this time I ordered a 35 and here are my results.....

I found a great deal on Farfetch so I decided to experiment a bit. The 35’s are better in the length but they squeeze my toes which is unbearable. Since I can’t go anywhere because of Coronavirus I’ve been wearing my new sneakers in the house. I’ve gone back and forth with thinking the shoes have stretched and they’re decent and then I feel cranky and angry because my toes are smushed. So I took some drastic measures. (I guess I could go to a cobbler and get them stretched but I’m not leaving the house.) I read many sites about stretching leather shoes, GG, sneakers, everything. I put a hairdryer for a few seconds in the shoes and then wore thick socks around the house to stretch the leather, that wasn’t very helpful. What completely transformed my shoes was filling a small ziploc bag halfway or less with water and making sure it was in the toe of the shoe and freezing it overnight. The water expanded and stretched the shoe beautifully! I did it a few nights in a row and angled the water to rest where the shoe was the tightest. After four nights the toe box is perfect! If anyone is truly interested in this long post and wants to see pictures I will post pictures. The shoes never got wet! I’m not sure they could have survived that, I was very careful. 

Thank you for reading all this and don’t tolerate pinched toes in your GG! The leather is remarkable and can stretch to accommodate your toes.


----------



## Swanky

Interesting!  I’m trying to follow... you froze the baggie of water IN the shoe?


----------



## mary333

Swanky said:


> Interesting!  I’m trying to follow... you froze the baggie of water IN the shoe?



Swanky, here are some pictures of the process. It works like I can’t even believe. It took about 4 nights for the toe box to widen to my liking. I took them out of the freezer every morning and wore them around the house until I froze them again at night. It’s a great distraction during this Coronavirus time. It was my project!


----------



## Swanky

mary333 said:


> Swanky, here are some pictures of the process. It works like I can’t even believe. It took about 4 nights for the toe box to widen to my liking. I took them out of the freezer every morning and wore them around the house until I froze them again at night. It’s a great distraction during this Coronavirus time. It was my project!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4723810
> View attachment 4723811
> View attachment 4723812



Thanks, that's what I was picturing!  I was just not sure the effect of a freezer on the leather.  Mine are so stiff already despite wearing plenty over the past 6 months.  Freezing them sounds like it could make that worse!


----------



## mary333

Swanky said:


> Thanks, that's what I was picturing!  I was just not sure the effect of a freezer on the leather.  Mine are so stiff already despite wearing plenty over the past 6 months.  Freezing them sounds like it could make that worse!



Swanky, I understand your worry about freezing them but mine are perfect. They are a million times better actually! They are comfortable! The leather didn’t change at all. I found this idea from googling stretching shoes and it seems to be something a lot of people do to their shoes. The leather was stiff when I first took it out of the freezer and then softened up nicely.

But of course only do what you’re comfortable with! From now on I will only buy 35’s in the Superstar and I will stretch them all out. They’re a million times better for me than the 36’s. Let me know if you end up trying it! And thanks for responding to my post!


----------



## Swanky

My newest pair, picked up at GG boutique this weekend!


----------



## rutabaga

Totally late in sharing these Sunset snakeprint booties. These were a Nordstrom exclusive I picked up around the holidays and stupidly forgot to bring home with me on my last day of work before the SIP, so they’re locked in my work shoe drawer. I miss them!


----------



## mary333

Swanky said:


> My newest pair, picked up at GG boutique this weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4734631


Love these! I keep wanting a black pair!


----------



## Swanky

mary333 said:


> Love these! I keep wanting a black pair!


Thanks!  I wanted some Ballstars but the GG boutique only had 3 choices and I didn't like any.  I tried these on for fun and to see if 37 felt better than 38 and my husband said "those are cute, get them!"
Love them, have worn them almost everyday!


----------



## KensingtonUK

These are currently on their way to me. I own one pair of midstar and three pairs of superstars so these will be my first slides.  I normally wear a 40 and got these in size 39 so hoping they fit!   Heard they run bigger than superstars.  

also purchased on NAP Ireland as they were OOS on the US NAP and also by doing so I saved $200!  Don’t know why NAP allows this but I love this trick!  3rd purchase doing it that way!


----------



## KensingtonUK

innerpeace85 said:


> I am looking to buy my first pair of Golden goose sneakers and I cant decide between black glitter and silver glitter pair. Which pair do you think is versatile? Would black be too dark for Spring/Summer? Would silver look good agains tan skin tone? Thanks
> View attachment 4670134
> 
> View attachment 4670135


 
You can’t go wrong with either but I think I like the silver better.  I actually have the silver ones except the detail on mine have black suede instead of the white and I love love love them. I was afraid the lighter glitter might show dirt but they don’t!


----------



## futurewoman

Hi, everyone! I searched the thread but didn’t really find a definitive answer...
I have a pair of women’s superstars and was hoping to snag another pair of ball stars or SS. I keep seeing men’s and teen styles popping up that are cheaper, so I’m tempted to try them, but will they fit the same (I’m specifically talking about IT 39 and 40 for the sizes). Thanks!


----------



## mary333

futurewoman said:


> Hi, everyone! I searched the thread but didn’t really find a definitive answer...
> I have a pair of women’s superstars and was hoping to snag another pair of ball stars or SS. I keep seeing men’s and teen styles popping up that are cheaper, so I’m tempted to try them, but will they fit the same (I’m specifically talking about IT 39 and 40 for the sizes). Thanks!



I wish I knew the answer! I also wonder the same thing! I wear a 35 and that’s a common size for kids but I’ve yet to order a kids size, I always order a women’s 35. I’m guessing it’s the same size but I have no idea if the fit is really the same. It’s a topic throughout this thread but there is no definitive answer, I agree.

I have gone to Nordstrom and asked for a kids 35 to try on but they never have any in stock. I wish I could answer your question for you! Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## Swanky

Call a boutique?


----------



## KensingtonUK

mary333 said:


> I wish I knew the answer! I also wonder the same thing! I wear a 35 and that’s a common size for kids but I’ve yet to order a kids size, I always order a women’s 35. I’m guessing it’s the same size but I have no idea if the fit is really the same. It’s a topic throughout this thread but there is no definitive answer, I agree.
> 
> I have gone to Nordstrom and asked for a kids 35 to try on but they never have any in stock. I wish I could answer your question for you! Good luck and keep us posted.


My guess is that they should be same length but might be a little wider or narrower.  I have heard the men’s are the same but just a little wider.


----------



## KensingtonUK

Does anyone have suede golden gooses? Just bought my first pair of suede slides and wondering how they hold up. Also they don’t seem very structured so wondering if they will stretch a ton with wear and if I should size down a size.


----------



## Louboutin329

KensingtonUK said:


> Does anyone have suede golden gooses? Just bought my first pair of suede slides and wondering how they hold up. Also they don’t seem very structured so wondering if they will stretch a ton with wear and if I should size down a size.


I have red suede Superstars and they're one of my favorite pairs I own. I wear them often and they have held up great. I got my normal GG size. I actually feel like the suede ran a tad short compared to my leather Superstars but not enough to warrant a whole size up. They broke in with a wear or two.


----------



## mary333

I just bought this pair, I wanted a more neutral sneaker to wear with different patterns and colors. I’m hoping these will work for that! The slides fit me the best, right out of the box. (No need to freeze baggies of water in them lol.) What color laces do you like better? I ordered a light grey one, which is more the typical GG color, but for now I added a plain white one just to see.


----------



## Ania

I just ordered my first pair - snagged them at a great price  (under £250) from Flannels if anyone is looking for sales


----------



## aki_sato

Would like to share my 1st SS pair 

I’m not the exotic skin type usually especially the snake skin.

I had a really great SA who helped me the day I visited the Boutique that brought all the SS they had in my size. I tried few and the pink star really appeals to me so I chose this version.
I found SS has the most roomy toe room in comparison to my Midstars.

Thanks for letting me share!
I love GG! They’re so addictive!


----------



## aki_sato

mary333 said:


> View attachment 4743113
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just bought this pair, I wanted a more neutral sneaker to wear with different patterns and colors. I’m hoping these will work for that! The slides fit me the best, right out of the box. (No need to freeze baggies of water in them lol.) What color laces do you like better? I ordered a light grey one, which is more the typical GG color, but for now I added a plain white one just to see.


Gorgeous pair @mary333 ! 
I really like the lighter lace on it.
I feel it’s more neutral than the edgy black one!


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

My 2nd pair from 2 weeks ago when Golden Goose reopened.


----------



## mary333

aki_sato said:


> Gorgeous pair @mary333 !
> I really like the lighter lace on it.
> I feel it’s more neutral than the edgy black one!


Thank you so much! Now I’m wearing them with a grey shoelace that looks more like a true GG shoelace. I reached out to GG directly to ask about purchasing laces for Slides but I never heard back.

I love your Superstars! Pink is a fantastic color, I always think it’s super neutral and matches everything. Enjoy them!!


----------



## Swanky

My newest!


----------



## Ania

Mine have arrived  I’m normally a 37/ 37.5 so ordered both 37 and 38 and trying to decide which ones fit better


----------



## Ania

MrsMBunboxing said:


> My 2nd pair from 2 weeks ago when Golden Goose reopened.


Those are super pretty!


----------



## Swanky

Ania said:


> Mine have arrived  I’m normally a 37/ 37.5 so ordered both 37 and 38 and trying to decide which ones fit better



I’m a 7.5 too, my 37s fit better. GG are heavy and slip on my heels pretty bad, smaller size helps me.


----------



## Ania

Thank you Swanky! I am leaning towards the 37s as well - unless I tie them up super tight, the 38s slip off my heel when walking...


----------



## mary333

Swanky said:


> My newest!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4767940
> View attachment 4767941
> View attachment 4767942


I love these!! What a great choice!


----------



## mary333

Ania said:


> Mine have arrived  I’m normally a 37/ 37.5 so ordered both 37 and 38 and trying to decide which ones fit better




You chose a great pair! They’ll go with everything. I have had such difficulties with sizing! I am a 36 normally but in GG I do better with a 35. Especially in the Slides. The leather is so nice and they stretch out a bit so I’m happier sizing down. I hope that helps!


----------



## mary333

I have never tried the Running Sole Sneaker, I’m loving the way they look. I just ordered this pair from Nordstrom and I’m curious to see how they fit and if they look good with my clothing choices.  I ordered them in a 35 because I read they run big. And thankfully Nordstrom has a great return policy so I don’t have to worry about that. I’ll post about them once I receive them!


----------



## CM SF

mary333 said:


> I have never tried the Running Sole Sneaker, I’m loving the way they look. I just ordered this pair from Nordstrom and I’m curious to see how they fit and if they look good with my clothing choices.  I ordered them in a 35 because I read they run big. And thankfully Nordstrom has a great return policy so I don’t have to worry about that. I’ll post about them once I receive them!
> 
> View attachment 4768554


Running sole has been one of my favorite styles.. really comfortable and I find most GG uncomfortable. I have a red suede & a leopard pair.


----------



## missyb

mary333 said:


> I have never tried the Running Sole Sneaker, I’m loving the way they look. I just ordered this pair from Nordstrom and I’m curious to see how they fit and if they look good with my clothing choices.  I ordered them in a 35 because I read they run big. And thankfully Nordstrom has a great return policy so I don’t have to worry about that. I’ll post about them once I receive them!
> 
> View attachment 4768554


I just bought a pair of the running shoes and absolutely love them. I have always been a mid star and ss girl but the running have my attention now!


----------



## Ania

Thank you! I kept the 37 and they are super comfortable. I really want a silver glitter pair next... I wear a lot of black and grey and they will be a nice way to add some sparkle to the outfits


----------



## ellehcim25

can I get some help on sizing please? I normally wear a 10.5 to 11 in a sneaker and running shoe. Will a 41 fit in this style? Or should I go smaller?  Thanks!!


----------



## HiromiT

missyb said:


> I just bought a pair of the running shoes and absolutely love them. I have always been a mid star and ss girl but the running have my attention now!





CM SF said:


> Running sole has been one of my favorite styles.. really comfortable and I find most GG uncomfortable. I have a red suede & a leopard pair.


Hello ladies — how is the sizing for these? Do they fit similar to the superstars? I find the SS to be uncomfortable and have an older version of the running sole from a few years ago which are super comfy. Wondering if I should invest in this style instead.


----------



## futurewoman

ellehcim25 said:


> can I get some help on sizing please? I normally wear a 10.5 to 11 in a sneaker and running shoe. Will a 41 fit in this style? Or should I go smaller?  Thanks!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4775980


I am almost always a US 9 (9.5 in Nike though), and I have a pair of size 40 Superstars. A 39.5 would be perfect for me, but since they come only in whole sizes, and I wear (thin) socks with mine, the 40s fit totally fine. I’ve heard it can vary season to season a bit, but I would not go smaller than a 41 in your case.


----------



## mary333

CM SF said:


> Running sole has been one of my favorite styles.. really comfortable and I find most GG uncomfortable. I have a red suede & a leopard pair.





missyb said:


> I just bought a pair of the running shoes and absolutely love them. I have always been a mid star and ss girl but the running have my attention now!



Thank you for letting me know! I received mine and I love them! I sized down and the fit is great. I haven’t worn them out of the house yet but they seem to be a perfect fit.


----------



## mary333

HiromiT said:


> Hello ladies — how is the sizing for these? Do they fit similar to the superstars? I find the SS to be uncomfortable and have an older version of the running sole from a few years ago which are super comfy. Wondering if I should invest in this style instead.



I love this style and recommend it! The sizing for me in GG is a bit all over the place. I am normally a 6 but in GG I order a 35. The slides and running shoes are a perfect fit right out of the box but the superstars need to be stretched. And they stretch quite a bit after wearing them. Let us know if you decide to get a running sole and which one!


----------



## HiromiT

mary333 said:


> I love this style and recommend it! The sizing for me in GG is a bit all over the place. I am normally a 6 but in GG I order a 35. The slides and running shoes are a perfect fit right out of the box but the superstars need to be stretched. And they stretch quite a bit after wearing them. Let us know if you decide to get a running sole and which one!


The inconsistent sizing in GG is such a pain. I size down in the Slides but find the SS to be too tight in the toes even though I get them in my usual EU size. Maybe I should size up.

I really want the pink ones that you got! Am stalking them on Nordies for a sale but I noticed that many retailers haven’t put GGs on sale this season. Has anyone else noticed this or did I somehow miss out?


----------



## LDDChanel

Hi! I’m trying to find these GG but can’t find them online anywhere. Has anyone seen them? This blogger posted them but she links to a different pair. Thanks in advance!


----------



## LDDChanel

innerpeace85 said:


> I am looking to buy my first pair of Golden goose sneakers and I cant decide between black glitter and silver glitter pair. Which pair do you think is versatile? Would black be too dark for Spring/Summer? Would silver look good agains tan skin tone? Thanks
> View attachment 4670134
> 
> View attachment 4670135


I have the silver and LOVE them! But a friend has the black and they’re really great too. A little more low eye than the silver. You can’t go wrong with either


----------



## mary333

HiromiT said:


> The inconsistent sizing in GG is such a pain. I size down in the Slides but find the SS to be too tight in the toes even though I get them in my usual EU size. Maybe I should size up.
> 
> I really want the pink ones that you got! Am stalking them on Nordies for a sale but I noticed that many retailers haven’t put GGs on sale this season. Has anyone else noticed this or did I somehow miss out?



I agree that the SS are tight in the toes. I love the way they look but they’re the least comfortable for me. It’s funny because some days I can tolerate them quite well and think, oh they’re comfortable now! Then another day I am irritated while wearing them because they’re pinching my toes. Very odd!

Thank you for letting me know you like the pink running sneakers! I love them but can’t decide if the color is too shocking, it’s a super bright pink. I’m wondering if I’ll like them in the winter months, are they too much of a summer looking shoe? My Nordstrom has the white running shoe with camouflage and other colors on it in stock so I’m going to try it on tomorrow and figure out which one I’ll be keeping. I haven’t worn the pink ones yet because I can’t fully commit to them. I haven’t seen GG on sale for a while, you’re right about that.


----------



## HiromiT

mary333 said:


> I agree that the SS are tight in the toes. I love the way they look but they’re the least comfortable for me. It’s funny because some days I can tolerate them quite well and think, oh they’re comfortable now! Then another day I am irritated while wearing them because they’re pinching my toes. Very odd!
> 
> Thank you for letting me know you like the pink running sneakers! I love them but can’t decide if the color is too shocking, it’s a super bright pink. I’m wondering if I’ll like them in the winter months, are they too much of a summer looking shoe? My Nordstrom has the white running shoe with camouflage and other colors on it in stock so I’m going to try it on tomorrow and figure out which one I’ll be keeping. I haven’t worn the pink ones yet because I can’t fully commit to them. I haven’t seen GG on sale for a while, you’re right about that.


Let me know what you think of the camouflage ones. They have felt pen marks on them, so I’m not sure if that will look good in person. But sometimes what doesn’t look good in photos actually looks nice in real life and vice versa.

I hear you about the pink ones being more limited for winter, but they are such a cheerful colour and we all need a little more cheer these days!


----------



## mary333

HiromiT said:


> Let me know what you think of the camouflage ones. They have felt pen marks on them, so I’m not sure if that will look good in person. But sometimes what doesn’t look good in photos actually looks nice in real life and vice versa.
> 
> I hear you about the pink ones being more limited for winter, but they are such a cheerful colour and we all need a little more cheer these days!



I ended up exchanging the pink ones sadly, I did love the way they looked, but after trying on the white pair with camouflage I could see they’d be easier to wear and pair with things. The pink ones were fantastic but they became the focus of my outfit and I wasn’t loving that. If I was younger and took more fashion risks I would’ve kept them for sure. My kids are teenagers and they looked better on them with their outfits. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




I ordered a few different pair of shoelaces for my new sneakers in light pink, white, and grey. The blue isn’t my favorite. It’s a good thing I have extra time on my hands with most things being closed and social distancing. Who has time for all this?! My family is so tired of hearing me talk about Golden Goose! It’s nice to have something fun to think about and focus on though! We definitely need more cheer these days! 

When I went to Nordstrom to exchange them the salesman told me they had a few pairs of GG on sale in the back. It was so nice of him to let me know! I didn’t buy them but one pair was navy blue suede with a red glitter heel (made for Nordstrom he said) and a white pair with stripes on one shoe only. I believe they both were priced about $380.


----------



## HiromiT

Congrats on the camo pair! I can see these are more neutral and therefore easier to wear. Agree the pink ones would definitely be the focus and maybe that’s why I haven’t pulled the trigger yet....

Good call on replacing the blue laces! They don’t coordinate with the other colours in the shoe. Your other laces will match better.

I saw those sale GGs on the Nordstrom website last week! But they had very limited sizes and were sold in a flash. That’s why I keep stalking their site to see if other styles will be marked down. 

Enjoy your new sneaks! All of us here are happy to chat with you about GG any time. 



mary333 said:


> I ended up exchanging the pink ones sadly, I did love the way they looked, but after trying on the white pair with camouflage I could see they’d be easier to wear and pair with things. The pink ones were fantastic but they became the focus of my outfit and I wasn’t loving that. If I was younger and took more fashion risks I would’ve kept them for sure. My kids are teenagers and they looked better on them with their outfits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4782111
> 
> 
> I ordered a few different pair of shoelaces for my new sneakers in light pink, white, and grey. The blue isn’t my favorite. It’s a good thing I have extra time on my hands with most things being closed and social distancing. Who has time for all this?! My family is so tired of hearing me talk about Golden Goose! It’s nice to have something fun to think about and focus on though! We definitely need more cheer these days!
> 
> When I went to Nordstrom to exchange them the salesman told me they had a few pairs of GG on sale in the back. It was so nice of him to let me know! I didn’t buy them but one pair was navy blue suede with a red glitter heel (made for Nordstrom he said) and a white pair with stripes on one shoe only. I believe they both were priced about $380.


----------



## aki_sato

ellehcim25 said:


> can I get some help on sizing please? I normally wear a 10.5 to 11 in a sneaker and running shoe. Will a 41 fit in this style? Or should I go smaller?  Thanks!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4775980


These are so cool!
May I ask where you saw/bought them from?
I love the rainbow  stars!


----------



## aki_sato

Swanky said:


> My newest!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4767940
> View attachment 4767941
> View attachment 4767942


@Swanky
What style are they? They look so nice and comfortable!


----------



## Swanky

aki_sato said:


> @Swanky
> What style are they? They look so nice and comfortable!



Thanks!  They're Ballstars!  I find them comfier than Superstars, I wear them almost everyday!


----------



## mary333

HiromiT said:


> Congrats on the camo pair! I can see these are more neutral and therefore easier to wear. Agree the pink ones would definitely be the focus and maybe that’s why I haven’t pulled the trigger yet....
> 
> Good call on replacing the blue laces! They don’t coordinate with the other colours in the shoe. Your other laces will match better.
> 
> I saw those sale GGs on the Nordstrom website last week! But they had very limited sizes and were sold in a flash. That’s why I keep stalking their site to see if other styles will be marked down.
> 
> Enjoy your new sneaks! All of us here are happy to chat with you about GG any time.



Thanks HiromiT! It’s always nice to chat about GG! Let me know if you decide to buy the pink ones. I still love them and if I ever see them on sale I may buy them again.


----------



## aki_sato

Swanky said:


> Thanks!  They're Ballstars!  I find them comfier than Superstars, I wear them almost everyday!


Thank you! I already thought SS is comfie, if this is comfier  my addiction to GG will continue strong!

I hope I’ll have a chance to check this style soon!


----------



## Swanky

aki_sato said:


> Thank you! I already thought SS is comfie, if this is comfier  my addiction to GG will continue strong!
> 
> I hope I’ll have a chance to check this style soon!



My SS's are pretty stiff, even after wearing them for months.  The suede SS's are next on my list, lighter and softer!
I'd totally get a few more Ballstars too, they're maybe a bit wider in the toe box and a bit softer!


----------



## mary333

Swanky said:


> My SS's are pretty stiff, even after wearing them for months.  The suede SS's are next on my list, lighter and softer!
> I'd totally get a few more Ballstars too, they're maybe a bit wider in the toe box and a bit softer!



And don’t forget about the Slides! My all time favorite for comfort. (I haven’t worn the Running Soles yet out of the house but they also feel great right out of the box.) The Slides have lots of room in the toe box, immediately comfortable, look great with shorts or jeans, I love them!


----------



## Swanky

mary333 said:


> And don’t forget about the Slides! My all time favorite for comfort. (I haven’t worn the Running Soles yet out of the house but they also feel great right out of the box.) The Slides have lots of room in the toe box, immediately comfortable, look great with shorts or jeans, I love them!



I haven’t tried them!


----------



## CM SF

Hey! I want to place an order for the Poolstars.. anyone tried them? How do they fit?


----------



## miniwatt

2.12s I got recently. Very comfy and 100% true to size. Also got a second set of red laces for them


----------



## CM SF

miniwatt said:


> 2.12s I got recently. Very comfy and 100% true to size. Also got a second set of red laces for them
> View attachment 4790114


Where did you find these? I returned them a couple years ago and regretted it!


----------



## miniwatt

CM SF said:


> Where did you find these? I returned them a couple years ago and regretted it!


I got the last pair on Farfetch!


----------



## CM SF

miniwatt said:


> I got the last pair on Farfetch!


Lucky! Such a great style. Enjoy!


----------



## micahanne

got my first midstar from the Nordy sale going on. Super fast shipping too! Such a steal at $240. The golden goose writing is only on the right shoe.. I love em!


----------



## Swanky

micahanne said:


> got my first midstar from the Nordy sale going on. Super fast shipping too! Such a steal at $240. The golden goose writing is only on the right shoe.. I love em!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4794952



Cute!  Do they fit like the others?


----------



## micahanne

Swanky said:


> Cute!  Do they fit like the others?


I have 39s in SS, francy and slides (which is a bit tight). i got a 40 on midstar and it feels much better. so i think they're the same


----------



## kprice1019

Can I get some help? I can’t keep these all but don’t know which to choose either!  I currently have a snake slide, plain white mid and gold star super star so I tend to stick to quiter pairs. The yellow lace ones I also tried with grey laces to see.


----------



## indi3r4

kprice1019 said:


> Can I get some help? I can’t keep these all but don’t know which to choose either!  I currently have a snake slide, plain white mid and gold star super star so I tend to stick to quiter pairs. The yellow lace ones I also tried with grey laces to see.
> 
> View attachment 4799250
> 
> 
> View attachment 4799251
> 
> 
> View attachment 4799252


Beautiful! My vote is for the black glitter


----------



## scivolare

kprice1019 said:


> Can I get some help? I can’t keep these all but don’t know which to choose either!  I currently have a snake slide, plain white mid and gold star super star so I tend to stick to quiter pairs. The yellow lace ones I also tried with grey laces to see.
> 
> View attachment 4799250
> 
> 
> View attachment 4799251
> 
> 
> View attachment 4799252



I would keep the black glitter. Second choice is pink star with silver glitter tongue (fun!)


----------



## indi3r4

I started buying golden goose the beginning of the year and now own several pairs. This one is my fave!


----------



## scivolare

indi3r4 said:


> I started buying golden goose the beginning of the year and now own several pairs. This one is my fave!
> 
> View attachment 4799415


I love those! Where did you get them from?


----------



## indi3r4

scivolare said:


> I love those! Where did you get them from?



From Golden Goose outlet in Bicester, UK. But they’re available in outlet store in the US too recently.


----------



## mary333

kprice1019 said:


> Can I get some help? I can’t keep these all but don’t know which to choose either!  I currently have a snake slide, plain white mid and gold star super star so I tend to stick to quiter pairs. The yellow lace ones I also tried with grey laces to see.
> 
> View attachment 4799250
> 
> 
> View attachment 4799251
> 
> 
> View attachment 4799252


Love them all! The black glitter are my favorites, then the animal print.


----------



## kprice1019

Which super star?


----------



## Closetchique

Hello! I was looking for any advice or tips. I ordered a size 39 and it felt slightly tight in the toebox, the 40 slips off my heel a bit but feels comfortable. Which one would you go with?

shouls I do 39 and change the insole? Thank you!!


----------



## Closetchique

I made a thread but I think I was supposed to post here instead. Wondering you you all could help me..I was looking for any advice or tips. I ordered a size 39 and it felt slightly tight in the toebox, the 40 slips off my heel a bit but feels comfortable. Which one would you go with?

shouls I do 39 and change the insole? Thank you!!


----------



## CM SF

What is the difference between Slide and Francy? 

I love the slides and wear size 40. Considering a pair of Francy but curious if they fit the same?


----------



## scivolare

Closetchique said:


> I made a thread but I think I was supposed to post here instead. Wondering you you all could help me..I was looking for any advice or tips. I ordered a size 39 and it felt slightly tight in the toebox, the 40 slips off my heel a bit but feels comfortable. Which one would you go with?
> 
> shouls I do 39 and change the insole? Thank you!!


@mary333 posted a few pages back on how to stretch the toe box. I’ve also heard incredible things about FootMatters Shoe Stretch spray, including length.


----------



## scivolare

CM SF said:


> What is the difference between Slide and Francy?
> 
> I love the slides and wear size 40. Considering a pair of Francy but curious if they fit the same?



I’ve actually gotten an in depth crash course in the 2 previously from someone who has them both. 




Left is Slide, right is Francy.




Left is insole of a size 38 Francy. Right is insole of a size 39 SS.




Left - Right. Size 38 Slide, Size 38 Francy, Size 39 superstar.




toe boxes of the two. Slides are flatter and wider.


----------



## mrsirrgang

I only wear mine when running around with the kid. Am I the only one who hates socks with them? They do take off my toe gel polish sometimes & thats annoying but whatevs. So cute!!


----------



## mary333

scivolare said:


> I’ve actually gotten an in depth crash course in the 2 previously from someone who has them both.
> 
> View attachment 4806087
> 
> 
> Left is Slide, right is Francy.
> 
> View attachment 4806088
> 
> 
> Left is insole of a size 38 Francy. Right is insole of a size 39 SS.
> 
> View attachment 4806089
> 
> 
> Left - Right. Size 38 Slide, Size 38 Francy, Size 39 superstar.
> 
> View attachment 4806090
> 
> 
> toe boxes of the two. Slides are flatter and wider.



Great post and super helpful! Thank you for taking the time to do this!


----------



## mary333

Closetchique said:


> I made a thread but I think I was supposed to post here instead. Wondering you you all could help me..I was looking for any advice or tips. I ordered a size 39 and it felt slightly tight in the toebox, the 40 slips off my heel a bit but feels comfortable. Which one would you go with?
> 
> shouls I do 39 and change the insole? Thank you!!


I find they stretch quite a bit as you wear them so I’d go with the 39 and stretch the toe box the way I did, the freezer technique. (I posted pics a few pages back.) Or you could keep the 40 and wear a thicker sock. I’m in between sizes for the Superstar but the Slides and Running Soles I do well with sizing down. I hope that helps! The struggle is real!


----------



## mary333

kprice1019 said:


> Which super star?
> 
> View attachment 4805430
> 
> 
> View attachment 4805431
> 
> 
> View attachment 4805432
> 
> 
> View attachment 4805433


They both look great! I think I would choose the glitter!


----------



## scivolare

mary333 said:


> Great post and super helpful! Thank you for taking the time to do this!



You’re welcome! Hopefully the person who sent me the pictures won’t mind. I went kind of crazy trying to understand Francys in June when I saw a LAB pair I thought I had to have. But ultimately, I feel like I just really love Slides. I think I prefer them over SSs, and their comfort is unparalleled. So it seemed silly to spend so much on a pair where the style wasn’t necessarily my favorite.


----------



## scivolare

Shoot! I did this a bit late. Looks like the boards are part of my post. The toe box on the Francy is supposedly the same as an SS, just a bit taller. So if you struggle with the toe box in the SS, or have a wider foot, sizing down may not work quite as well as it does for the Slide.


----------



## Swanky

39 IMO.  I got 38s as my first pair and they slip so bad.  38s slip less and aren't really any smaller in toe box.


Closetchique said:


> I made a thread but I think I was supposed to post here instead. Wondering you you all could help me..I was looking for any advice or tips. I ordered a size 39 and it felt slightly tight in the toebox, the 40 slips off my heel a bit but feels comfortable. Which one would you go with?
> 
> shouls I do 39 and change the insole? Thank you!!


----------



## Swanky

mrsirrgang said:


> I only wear mine when running around with the kid. Am I the only one who hates socks with them? They do take off my toe gel polish sometimes & thats annoying but whatevs. So cute!!
> View attachment 4806091
> View attachment 4806092



I hate socks with mine too.  They eat my socks, lol! My socks slide under my foot because the shoes are heavy and slide up/down a bit.  I found these really strange looking socks from Target that cover just my toes and I swear by them with my GG.








						Peds Women's Grippers Tactel Nylon 2pk Liner Mule Socks - Nude One Size
					

Read reviews and buy Peds Women's Grippers Tactel Nylon 2pk Liner Mule Socks - Nude One Size at Target. Choose from contactless Same Day Delivery, Drive Up and more.




					www.target.com


----------



## CM SF

scivolare said:


> I’ve actually gotten an in depth crash course in the 2 previously from someone who has them both.
> 
> View attachment 4806087
> 
> 
> Left is Slide, right is Francy.
> 
> View attachment 4806088
> 
> 
> Left is insole of a size 38 Francy. Right is insole of a size 39 SS.
> 
> View attachment 4806089
> 
> 
> Left - Right. Size 38 Slide, Size 38 Francy, Size 39 superstar.
> 
> View attachment 4806090
> 
> 
> toe boxes of the two. Slides are flatter and wider.


Thanks for sharing! It doesn’t look like the Francy’s would be the right fit for me but I’m so tempted by a glitter patchwork pair.  I just recently sized up to a 40 in the Slides and they fit perfect out of the box which makes me so happy !


----------



## mary333

scivolare said:


> You’re welcome! Hopefully the person who sent me the pictures won’t mind. I went kind of crazy trying to understand Francys in June when I saw a LAB pair I thought I had to have. But ultimately, I feel like I just really love Slides. I think I prefer them over SSs, and their comfort is unparalleled. So it seemed silly to spend so much on a pair where the style wasn’t necessarily my favorite.


I agree with you, the Slides are my favorite and much more comfortable than the SS. The Running Soles feel great right oit of the box as well but I’m still not sure if the style of them is my favorite.


----------



## gracekelly

I feel like I have been living under a rock as I am just dipping my toe into the GG waters.  Like many of you, I am a half size and I hate it when a manufacturer only makes whole sizes.  I wear a 38.5 pretty consistently and drove myself crazy looking at all the info on the web re sizing. Every time I convinced myself to go up to a 39, I read someone who said to go down to a 38!  Any sizing advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Swanky

gracekelly said:


> I feel like I have been living under a rock as I am just dipping my toe into the GG waters.  Like many of you, I am a half size and I hate it when a manufacturer only makes whole sizes.  I wear a 38.5 pretty consistently and drove myself crazy looking at all the info on the web re sizing. Every time I convinced myself to go up to a 39, I read someone who said to go down to a 38!  Any sizing advice would be appreciated.


Depends on the style and maybe shape of foot.  I find the Superstars to fit a little narrow around toe box but slide up/down on my heels, they're not comfy at all imo.  
I'm a 7.5 and prefer the 37 typically.
Ball Stars are the comfiest to me. 
I have too many pair as DH has decided it's an easy gift to get me prior to sport seasons starting lol!


----------



## scivolare

gracekelly said:


> I feel like I have been living under a rock as I am just dipping my toe into the GG waters.  Like many of you, I am a half size and I hate it when a manufacturer only makes whole sizes.  I wear a 38.5 pretty consistently and drove myself crazy looking at all the info on the web re sizing. Every time I convinced myself to go up to a 39, I read someone who said to go down to a 38!  Any sizing advice would be appreciated.


Is your foot narrow or wide? 

for me, I’m a true 37 which is like a US 6.75. I take a 37 in Superstars, a 38 in May’s, and can take a 36 in Slides. My foot is not especially narrow or wide.


----------



## Jaime

I'd personally go up than down but just buy somewhere that accepts returns and buy in both sizes and send back what isn't right. That seems the most logical solution. I've found that foot shape can have alot to do with it so some people find going up better and some going down. It's not really something anyone else can answer, you'd need to try for yourself.


----------



## Cantonadiangirl

gracekelly said:


> I feel like I have been living under a rock as I am just dipping my toe into the GG waters.  Like many of you, I am a half size and I hate it when a manufacturer only makes whole sizes.  I wear a 38.5 pretty consistently and drove myself crazy looking at all the info on the web re sizing. Every time I convinced myself to go up to a 39, I read someone who said to go down to a 38!  Any sizing advice would be appreciated.


I'm a 6.5 and the 37 fits me perfect. I would recommend sizing up a half size. I have 4 pairs of GG.


----------



## gracekelly

scivolare said:


> Is your foot narrow or wide?
> 
> for me, I’m a true 37 which is like a US 6.75. I take a 37 in Superstars, a 38 in May’s, and can take a 36 in Slides. My foot is not especially narrow or wide.


I am usually a medium width.  I do have a narrow heel though and shoes can slip a little.  



Jaime said:


> I'd personally go up than down but just buy somewhere that accepts returns and buy in both sizes and send back what isn't right. That seems the most logical solution. I've found that foot shape can have alot to do with it so some people find going up better and some going down. It's not really something anyone else can answer, you'd need to try for yourself.



I just took the plunge and ordered a 39. Yes, they are returnable.   I think I will wear a sock, as I do with most sneakers.  if it seems a little big.  Not a fan of stretching the shoe if too small.  

I guess I will find out once they arrive.  Thanks for the responses!


----------



## gracekelly

Cantonadiangirl said:


> I'm a 6.5 and the 37 fits me perfect. I would recommend sizing up a half size. I have 4 pairs of GG.


Thanks!  Hope that works for me as well.


----------



## lalame

GG sizing confuses me. I'm usually an 8.25 (somewhere between 8 and 8.5 and can take either depending on style of shoe) but the 38 fit me best in leather Superstars, with some heel slippage. I tried on a pair of velvet Mays and would've needed a 39. The 38 in those were comically small, couldn't even get my heel in the shoe. Go figure.


----------



## VeronicaG

I love the look of my GG but: THEY KILL MY FEET! I have to wrap my toes in really thick surgical tape to wear them! Anybody else has this problem? (They’re not tight,  even run a little big)


----------



## lalame

VeronicaG said:


> I love the look of my GG but: THEY KILL MY FEET! I have to wrap my toes in really thick surgical tape to wear them! Anybody else has this problem? (They’re not tight,  even run a little big)



Wow, not me! Is the leather too stiff? That should get better with more wear... I don't have that problem myself but I hear that a lot about other all-leather sneakers like Common Projects. If they're a little big, maybe it's causing your skin to rub against the shoe more than if they fit perfectly? Can you try tightening laces, adding a gel sticky at the ankle of the shoe, etc?


----------



## VeronicaG

lalame said:


> Wow, not me! Is the leather too stiff? That should get better with more wear... I don't have that problem myself but I hear that a lot about other all-leather sneakers like Common Projects. If they're a little big, maybe it's causing your skin to rub against the shoe more than if they fit perfectly? Can you try tightening laces, adding a gel sticky at the ankle of the shoe, etc?


They don’t slip actually the rubbing is not in the back but in the area where the shoe tongue meets the shoe, there’s a seam in there that gave a blister like an ulcer , i wanted to wear them commando or thin no show socks but it’s a torture (I’ve just worn them 3 times)


----------



## little_j

Does anyone own the purestar sneakers? I've searched quite a bit online but can hardly find any information on them. The superstars didn't work for me. I think my foot is too wide for the 39 but too short for the 40 so it looked very long. Debating whether to get 39 or 40 in the purestars? For reference I wear a 38 in the common projects low tournaments (I have 4 pairs of them because they fit so well) but I feel like I should buy a different sneaker this time.


----------



## Swanky

VeronicaG said:


> I love the look of my GG but: THEY KILL MY FEET! I have to wrap my toes in really thick surgical tape to wear them! Anybody else has this problem? (They’re not tight,  even run a little big)


I realllllly struggled with my first pair of SUPERSTARS. 
My DH ordered me a pair in 38 (I’m a 7.5) to wear to football games (he’s a good sport, he’s trying really hard to make me like football lol)
They have a croc tongue and were SOOOO freaking stiff, and heavy and slipped up/down on my heel every step. I tried no show socks but the slipping just pulled the socks down under my foot. I tried wearing without socks and that was excruciating!
I refused to tell him these $1100 sneakers were killing me.....
I finally found these crazy toe socks that helped.  They’re kinda hilarious but they work!!








						Peds Women's Grippers Tactel Nylon 2pk Liner Mule Socks - Nude One Size
					

Read reviews and buy Peds Women's Grippers Tactel Nylon 2pk Liner Mule Socks - Nude One Size at Target. Choose from contactless Same Day Delivery, Drive Up and more.




					www.target.com
				



Now I can wear them, but they’re not comfy. I don’t love Superstars but my DH has decided he loves buying me GG.... no idea why lol
Wish he’d realize he loves buying me Cartier!


little_j said:


> Does anyone own the purestar sneakers? I've searched quite a bit online but can hardly find any information on them. The superstars didn't work for me. I think my foot is too wide for the 39 but too short for the 40 so it looked very long. Debating whether to get 39 or 40 in the purestars? For reference I wear a 38 in the common projects low tournaments (I have 4 pairs of them because they fit so well) but I feel like I should buy a different sneaker this time.


I don’t have Purestars but I’ve fallen love with Ball Stars! The toe box is more generous.


----------



## Swanky

Here’s my little GG collection.
I’ve shared a couple of pairs already I think. These are my most recent 2 pairs, the SS are supposed to be Dallas exclusives, in Cowboys colors (DH is obsessed with football so has decided buying me GG in team colors will make me more interested)
The Ball Stars are my fave style and the green is to also make me more interested in attending games lol!


----------



## VeronicaG

Swanky said:


> I realllllly struggled with my first pair of SUPERSTARS.
> My DH ordered me a pair in 38 (I’m a 7.5) to wear to football games (he’s a good sport, he’s trying really hard to make me like football lol)
> They have a croc tongue and were SOOOO freaking stiff, and heavy and slipped up/down on my heel every step. I tried no show socks but the slipping just pulled the socks down under my foot. I tried wearing without socks and that was excruciating!
> I refused to tell him these $1100 sneakers were killing me.....
> I finally found these crazy toe socks that helped.  They’re kinda hilarious but they work!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peds Women's Grippers Tactel Nylon 2pk Liner Mule Socks - Nude One Size
> 
> 
> Read reviews and buy Peds Women's Grippers Tactel Nylon 2pk Liner Mule Socks - Nude One Size at Target. Choose from contactless Same Day Delivery, Drive Up and more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.target.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I can wear them, but they’re not comfy. I don’t love Superstars but my DH has decided he loves buying me GG.... no idea why lol
> Wish he’d realize he loves buying me Cartier!
> 
> I don’t have Purestars but I’ve fallen love with Ball Stars! The toe box is more generous.


Girl I found those toe socks two days ago and saved my life!!!! They’re super comfy now!!! Yes the socks are kind of funny but THEY WORK! No more tape and wearing them almost everyday


----------



## gracekelly

My first pair. I went the half size up as suggested. They fit well and I like them best without socks. I measured them against other sneakers that I have and the length is about the same so I guess the sizing is correct. If I ever get into a dept store I will be curious to try a half size down.


----------



## meeh16

little_j said:


> Does anyone own the purestar sneakers? I've searched quite a bit online but can hardly find any information on them. The superstars didn't work for me. I think my foot is too wide for the 39 but too short for the 40 so it looked very long. Debating whether to get 39 or 40 in the purestars? For reference I wear a 38 in the common projects low tournaments (I have 4 pairs of them because they fit so well) but I feel like I should buy a different sneaker this time.


It’s my first pair. I am usually a US size 8 and has the Purestar in size 39. Just bought my 2nd/3rd pairs today and got the Ball Star (38) and Stardan (39)

was not a fan of the Superstar


----------



## Coco.lover

Anyone own the running sole? Hows the fit? I love my superstars but wanted to change it up a bit.


----------



## kprice1019

Which neutral pair?


----------



## optimisticqt

little_j said:


> Does anyone own the purestar sneakers? I've searched quite a bit online but can hardly find any information on them. The superstars didn't work for me. I think my foot is too wide for the 39 but too short for the 40 so it looked very long. Debating whether to get 39 or 40 in the purestars? For reference I wear a 38 in the common projects low tournaments (I have 4 pairs of them because they fit so well) but I feel like I should buy a different sneaker this time.


Purestar leather is more malleable than the other models. I have ultra wide feet [6.5 extra wide) and sz 37 fits perfectly.


----------



## mary333

Coco.lover said:


> Anyone own the running sole? Hows the fit? I love my superstars but wanted to change it up a bit.



I love the Running Sole and it definitely runs big. I am a size 6 and usually wear 35 in GG in most styles but the Running Sole is still a bit big for me in a 35. I wear a sock and it’s very comfortable for me but it’s a heavy shoe, heavier than the Slides or Superstars.

I hope that helps! Let us know what you end up getting!


----------



## Coco.lover

All my super stars are 39. Should I then order a 38? Thank you!


mary333 said:


> I love the Running Sole and it definitely runs big. I am a size 6 and usually wear 35 in GG in most styles but the Running Sole is still a bit big for me in a 35. I wear a sock and it’s very comfortable for me but it’s a heavy shoe, heavier than the Slides or Superstars.
> 
> I hope that helps! Let us know what you end up getting!


----------



## mary333

Coco.lover said:


> All my super stars are 39. Should I then order a 38? Thank you!



Coco.lover, I would order a 38 if I were you, the Running Sole seems to run big. I read many reviews before I ordered mine and most people seemed to feel the same way.

But if the 38 is too tight on you I will feel terrible! If there’s any way to order both sizes and return one that would be the best way. I still think the 38 is the way to go though.


----------



## HiromiT

Swanky said:


> I hate socks with mine too.  They eat my socks, lol! My socks slide under my foot because the shoes are heavy and slide up/down a bit.  I found these really strange looking socks from Target that cover just my toes and I swear by them with my GG.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peds Women's Grippers Tactel Nylon 2pk Liner Mule Socks - Nude One Size
> 
> 
> Read reviews and buy Peds Women's Grippers Tactel Nylon 2pk Liner Mule Socks - Nude One Size at Target. Choose from contactless Same Day Delivery, Drive Up and more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.target.com


Thank you for recommending the Peds! I got some from Amazon since we don’t have a Target where I am. Can’t wait to test them with my SS. They are my least favourite style to wear but I love how they look and don’t want to get rid of them...yet. If these toe socks work, I can give them another chance!


----------



## Swanky

HiromiT said:


> Thank you for recommending the Peds! I got some from Amazon since we don’t have a Target where I am. Can’t wait to test them with my SS. They are my least favourite style to wear but I love how they look and don’t want to get rid of them...yet. If these toe socks work, I can give them another chance!


I hope they work!! They pretttvodd looking but make my SS bearable!!


----------



## Elementary

@sammie_sue here you go sister. Enjoy!


----------



## little_j

meeh16 said:


> It’s my first pair. I am usually a US size 8 and has the Purestar in size 39. Just bought my 2nd/3rd pairs today and got the Ball Star (38) and Stardan (39)
> 
> was not a fan of the Superstar





optimisticqt said:


> Purestar leather is more malleable than the other models. I have ultra wide feet [6.5 extra wide) and sz 37 fits perfectly.



Thanks for that! I might wait til after lockdown when stores open to try the on


----------



## coniglietta

After stalking this thread for the longest time, I finally bought my first pair of GG! I got white leather ballstars with pink accents. They were on sale too ! The only thing I was worried about was the sizing, but 38 turned out to be a perfect fit.

I'd love to add a pair of superstars or slides next. Do those fit tts? I'd like to get at least one more pair soon. Thanks!


----------



## pwecious_323

Hi Ladies, I'm new to GG shoes and they're soo cute. I don't know much about the shoes but I noticed some superstars have number next to them and some don't. What is the difference?


----------



## Swanky

Cute! Ballstars are my fave!! I find the SS to be a little narrower and less comfy, I wear a 37 in all of them tho. If anything I think SS run a smidge smaller than Ballstars 



coniglietta said:


> After stalking this thread for the longest time, I finally bought my first pair of GG! I got white leather ballstars with pink accents. They were on sale too ! The only thing I was worried about was the sizing, but 38 turned out to be a perfect fit.
> 
> I'd love to add a pair of superstars or slides next. Do those fit tts? I'd like to get at least one more pair soon. Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 4870687
> 
> 
> View attachment 4870688
> 
> 
> View attachment 4870690


----------



## coniglietta

Swanky said:


> Cute! Ballstars are my fave!! I find the SS to be a little narrower and less comfy, I wear a 37 in all of them tho. If anything I think SS run a smidge smaller than Ballstars



Thanks!
I think I'll get the ss in the same size and see how it goes. I tend to wear more low top shoes and I've been wanting a leopard print sneaker. This pair seems to be what I'm looking for. Thanks again for the input!


----------



## pwecious_323

I just received my first pair of GG . Got it at a really good price, and it's last pair left. I was wondering the shoes will loosen after awhile bc my fits just perfectly and would love to size a half up but it was last pair, so wondering what your experience was like. thanks


----------



## pwecious_323

Here’s the pic of it.


----------



## Swanky

Cute!
None of mine have stretched really, except in toe box a little.  If they loosen up a little you can tighten laces.


----------



## pwecious_323

Swanky said:


> Cute!
> None of mine have stretched really, except in toe box a little.  If they loosen up a little you can tighten laces.



I was hoping it would stretch out a bit in the toe box area, so i loosen up the laces and it helped but the toe part still feels a bit crammed.


----------



## Swanky

pwecious_323 said:


> I was hoping it would stretch out a bit in the toe box area, so i loosen up the laces and it helped but the toe part still feels a bit crammed.


Yea, SS are like that. Ball Stars are comfier imo.


----------



## Coco.lover

Have you ladies ever orderderd from the store called Le Noir? Its from Italy. I want to order the Star Crossbody bag. Its cheaper and I love saving $$ anywhere i can.


----------



## 880

gracekelly said:


> I feel like I have been living under a rock as I am just dipping my toe into the GG waters.  Like many of you, I am a half size and I hate it when a manufacturer only makes whole sizes.  I wear a 38.5 pretty consistently and drove myself crazy looking at all the info on the web re sizing. Every time I convinced myself to go up to a 39, I read someone who said to go down to a 38!  Any sizing advice would be appreciated.


@gracekelly, did you get your gg sneakers? If so, may I ask what size? I am a half size too and was wondering if you got a definitive answer. Saw a cute pair on the Bergdorfs website but don’t feel like going to try on shoes in the store when I can ask if theyre true to size here and if people find them comfy. . . It would help if someone said for example that a half size person who takes x size in a Chanel espadrille is x in golden goose, TIA


----------



## 880

gracekelly said:


> My first pair. I went the half size up as suggested. They fit well and I like them best without socks. I measured them against other sneakers that I have and the length is about the same so I guess the sizing is correct. If I ever get into a dept store I will be curious to try a half size down.
> 
> View attachment 4852505
> 
> 
> View attachment 4852506


Thank you! Got my answer reading your response above! Love the ones you picked!


----------



## kprice1019

Anyone have the sabot? I just got them first time wanted thoughts and if I should keep. I guess I’m just not used to them


----------



## Chomel

kprice1019 said:


> Anyone have the sabot? I just got them first time wanted thoughts and if I should keep. I guess I’m just not used to them


I really want a pair but the color I want is sold out everywhere. (My local store says the won’t get them in until the end of the year)They look so warm. What about then are you unsure about? Do they fall off?


----------



## kprice1019

Chomel said:


> I really want a pair but the color I want is sold out everywhere. (My local store says the won’t get them in until the end of the year)They look so warm. What about then are you unsure about? Do they fall off?


No I guess just the style of the shoe. They are just “new” to me lol my only other similar thing to them are ugg slippers lol


----------



## mary333

I have finally realized that the Slides are by far my favorite and I am just going to collect Slides from now on! I sold my Superstars because each time I wore them I had sore toes or pain in the bottom of my foot or some other weird thing so I decided to part with them. The Slides are always super comfortable, I can wear them all day and keep a bounce in my step. They never pinch my toes or scrunch my sock down, they are truly perfect.  


I bought a new pair of Slides at a Golden Goose Deluxe Brand store and it was nice to buy them in person rather than online. It was funny because this was the exact pair I wanted and it was the only Slide they had in my size so it was meant to be. Why a large Golden Goose store only had one Slide in my size I don’t know but it all worked out!
This is my new pair.


----------



## Coco.lover

My newest Golden goose


----------



## Swanky

I need to try these on!!  Not sure I can part with my SS just although they're totally not comfortable, I have them in many colors to match the sports teams we love, lol
I love my Ball Stars the most and would love to branch out!



mary333 said:


> I have finally realized that the Slides are by far my favorite and I am just going to collect Slides from now on! I sold my Superstars because each time I wore them I had sore toes or pain in the bottom of my foot or some other weird thing so I decided to part with them. The Slides are always super comfortable, I can wear them all day and keep a bounce in my step. They never pinch my toes or scrunch my sock down, they are truly perfect.
> 
> 
> I bought a new pair of Slides at a Golden Goose Deluxe Brand store and it was nice to buy them in person rather than online. It was funny because this was the exact pair I wanted and it was the only Slide they had in my size so it was meant to be. Why a large Golden Goose store only had one Slide in my size I don’t know but it all worked out!
> This is my new pair.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4889984


----------



## mary333

Swanky said:


> I need to try these on!!  Not sure I can part with my SS just although they're totally not comfortable, I have them in many colors to match the sports teams we love, lol
> I love my Ball Stars the most and would love to branch out!



Swanky,try on a Slide and size down (that seems to work for most people) and let me know what you think! I will try a Ball Star next time I visit the GG store. I’ve yet to try a pair! I love the way the Superstars look, that’s what made me love GG, but I’ll have to admire them on others.


----------



## tabbyco

Hey y'all! I just picked up my 4th pair of GG. This time I got the gold metallic running shoe form Net-a-porter and I am in LOVE! 

Question for those of you that have the running- do they run a little larger than the superstars? I am walking out of the heel a bit, but not enough to size down. I don't have the laces tied, but I'm thinking when I do that will keep me in the shoe.


----------



## mary333

tabbyco said:


> Hey y'all! I just picked up my 4th pair of GG. This time I got the gold metallic running shoe form Net-a-porter and I am in LOVE!
> 
> Question for those of you that have the running- do they run a little larger than the superstars? I am walking out of the heel a bit, but not enough to size down. I don't have the laces tied, but I'm thinking when I do that will keep me in the shoe.


I love your shoes! They look great on you! I size down in the Running Soles and even then they feel a bit big to me.


----------



## 880

Swanky said:


> Depends on the style and maybe shape of foot.  I find the Superstars to fit a little narrow around toe box but slide up/down on my heels, they're not comfy at all imo.
> I'm a 7.5 and prefer the 37 typically.
> Ball Stars are the comfiest to me.
> I have too many pair as DH has decided it's an easy gift to get me prior to sport seasons starting lol!


In general, ITA with @Swanky re sizing and experience of heel slippage. I started sizing up half a size, as per Grace Kelly, and found didn't work for subsequent superstar models. I am a half size and sized down to 37 in the Superstar. However, I tried on multiple styles and sizes of the Superstar, and found different fabrications to run slightly differently in length and volume of foot. (there were no ball stars available in my sizes) 

In Superstar black bluette net, (my favorite) Im a 38. Ideally i'd take a 37.5, so I'll do a 38 bc  its also less comfy than the others. I sized up bc I might wear an insole or a sock for increased comfort.The volume (even with tightening laces) is also significantly larger in the 38. 

In superstar Jacquard and classic with list, Im a true 37. 

For reference or comparison, 
Im a 37 birkenstock (between a B & C width) so I usually take a regular width, not narrow. 
37 designer collaboration Birkenstocks are a tad narrow until I break them in. 
37 Chanel ballet flat
38 (with some room) Chanel espadrille or certain sandals. 
37 gucci, Prada, YSL, dolce, Tods 
37.5 Valentino flat mule; 38 Valentino block sandal or caged flat or pump
37.5 manolo, Louboutin. 
37 lanvin or dolce sneaker
38 trans are too voluminous, but sizing down is too short. . .


----------



## pwecious_323

Ladies, help...today's my first time wearing my GG. I wore it for 3 hours casually and I came home and noticed my two pinky toes have blisters...  I'm so sad....does anyone know why this happens? Or have had this happen to them before. Does it take awhile for them to be broken into? I'm a little disappointed bc these aren't cheap shoes...hope they will be more comfortable as I wear more of them... thanks


----------



## 880

pwecious_323 said:


> Ladies, help...today's my first time wearing my GG. I wore it for 3 hours casually and I came home and noticed my two pinky toes have blisters...  I'm so sad....does anyone know why this happens? Or have had this happen to them before. Does it take awhile for them to be broken into? I'm a little disappointed bc these aren't cheap shoes...hope they will be more comfortable as I wear more of them... thanks


do you think they might be chafing in the area of friction? perhaps a thin sock might help?  or Perhaps adjusting the laces


----------



## pwecious_323

880 said:


> do you think they might be chafing in the area of friction? perhaps a thin sock might help?  or Perhaps adjusting the laces


Well, I was wearing it without socks so maybe that's why. What kind of socks do u ladies wear it with?


----------



## Chomel

kprice1019 said:


> No I guess just the style of the shoe. They are just “new” to me lol my only other similar thing to them are ugg slippers lol


lol, that's what I love about them, they look comfy and warm like uggs.  And they look easy to put on when i'm in a rush to get the kids out the door in the morning.  Did you end up keeping them?


----------



## missD

I just got these on sale today and I’m so glad I saw your pic! Looks great in real life!

I’m a 7.5 in most US brands and wear a 37 in GG slide. I got these Ballstars in a 37...I hope they fit!




Swanky said:


> My newest!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4767940
> View attachment 4767941
> View attachment 4767942


----------



## Swanky

missD said:


> I just got these on sale today and I’m so glad I saw your pic! Looks great in real life!
> 
> I’m a 7.5 in most US brands and wear a 37 in GG slide. I got these Ballstars in a 37...I hope they fit!



i’m typically a 7.5 too and 37 in Ballstars. Enjoy!! I wear these allllll the time.


----------



## mary333

I have another pair to share! Since I only find the Slides to be comfortable, I sold the Superstars and Running Soles I had, I wanted another low pair of sneakers so I decided to try the Ball Stars. (Swanky loves them!) I read that the sizing was the same as the Slides so I went with a 35. (I am a size 6 but wear a 35 in the Slides.) I saw a pair on Farfetch in the kids sale. I never tried the kids sizing, I didn’t know what to expect but the price was so good so I ordered a kids 35 and it’s a perfect fit! I do believe the kids and women’s sizing to be the same. I am so happy with them, lots of room for my toes, just a perfect fit. Almost exactly the same as the Slides. I’m going to change the shoelaces though! Here is the picture...


----------



## Swanky

Love them!  They're still my favorite styles to wear, so comfy and break in so much faster.  Enjoy!


mary333 said:


> I have another pair to share! Since I only find the Slides to be comfortable, I sold the Superstars and Running Soles I had, I wanted another low pair of sneakers so I decided to try the Ball Stars. (Swanky loves them!) I read that the sizing was the same as the Slides so I went with a 35. (I am a size 6 but wear a 35 in the Slides.) I saw a pair on Farfetch in the kids sale. I never tried the kids sizing, I didn’t know what to expect but the price was so good so I ordered a kids 35 and it’s a perfect fit! I do believe the kids and women’s sizing to be the same. I am so happy with them, lots of room for my toes, just a perfect fit. Almost exactly the same as the Slides. I’m going to change the shoelaces though! Here is the picture...
> 
> View attachment 4919932


----------



## am2022

Any hi star owners ? Would like reviews , pros and cons ladies ? Thanks ❤️
Eyeing the following. !


----------



## Tracky527

The high stars are great with the Platform but a little heavy. I’d still buy them as they look a little different than the superstars everyone has!


----------



## Tracky527

And how many GG is too many? I have four pairs now and still looking to add more!!!


----------



## scivolare

Tracky527 said:


> And how many GG is too many? I have four pairs now and still looking to add more!!!


LMAO that’s definitely a personal choice! Some people have a few pairs, some people have 30-50 (or more)! I, personally, feel most comfortable around 10 pairs. In all, I’ve owned 13 pairs but sold off 3 after minimal wear, putting me back at 10. There are a couple that have caught my eye but I only bought one pair in 2020. I don’t think I’d get rid of my existing pairs so potentially I could see myself owning 15?

Fairly certain that I have enough SSs to last a lifetime, but I’d really like one more pair of slides though


----------



## Jaime

Tracky527 said:


> And how many GG is too many? I have four pairs now and still looking to add more!!!



I used to have 12 pairs but sold alot as I didn't wear them enough, some were even unworn. Only have 5 pairs now. 

Still love them but I don't really wear what I kept anymore. I bought all mine on sale and prices have gone up heaps since I started buying and theue either don't go on sale or the sales isn't half as good so I regret selling mine since I can't replace with different ones if I wanted to.


----------



## Swanky

I have 5 pairs, the Ballstars are my fave and comfiest pairs!


----------



## Tracky527

Thanks for the replies!  I tried on the ballstars and they are definitely more comfortable than the superstars! No wedge heel built in though


----------



## HiromiT

Jaime said:


> I used to have 12 pairs but sold alot as I didn't wear them enough, some were even unworn. Only have 5 pairs now.
> 
> Still love them but I don't really wear what I kept anymore. I bought all mine on sale and prices have gone up heaps since I started buying and theue either don't go on sale or the sales isn't half as good so I regret selling mine since I can't replace with different ones if I wanted to.


I noticed they hardly go on sale anymore, at least where I am (Canada) and the discount is minimal. Sometimes retailers will offer a discount code that can be applied to GG but I don’t see huge markdowns anymore. I wonder if GG has a say in this.

And yeah, prices have gone up a lot. I mean, some styles cost more than Gucci Aces?!!

I have 10-12 pairs but can’t remember exactly as I haven’t worn them for a while. Need to take inventory.

I would love to get the Sabot style but won’t have occasion to wear them during the pandemic.


----------



## HiromiT

Tracky527 said:


> And how many GG is too many? I have four pairs now and still looking to add more!!!



As long as you like and wear them, you can’t have too many pairs!


----------



## HiromiT

Coco.lover said:


> My newest Golden goose
> View attachment 4890030


Oh nice, love the gold and sparkly star! I have the black pebbled leather one.


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

Those of you who sold you GG, how did you price them in comparison to original price you bought it. I have a pair listed on Poshmark for a while not sure if my price is too high or the market is flooded.


----------



## SpaceCadet

Tracky527 said:


> And how many GG is too many? I have four pairs now and still looking to add more!!!


It’s definitely addictive! I haven’t bought any for a while but when I start looking at new releases I get the strong urge to buy more.  I’m loving seeing everyone’s new additions and it made me haul mine out to take stock. Having sold about 7 pairs my favourite and most comfy are the not much talked-about Mid Stars. They are my most worn along with the shearling Superstars. Here is my extremely boring neutral “collection”:
:
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 4988678


----------



## SpaceCadet

Oops sorry for the error!


----------



## ashin121

Swanky said:


> Love them!  They're still my favorite styles to wear, so comfy and break in so much faster.  Enjoy!


Hi!!!! Just got them! Super excited. As promised from the chanel forum, my two new Golden Goose shoes. I love them.


----------



## weezer

ashin121 said:


> Hi!!!! Just got them! Super excited. As promised from the chanel forum, my two new Golden Goose shoes. I love them.



Congrats!! 

I have 1 black, 1 white pairs. 

They’re so comfy, yes?

During the pandemic I completely stopped wearing heels and now I only want to wear sneakers


----------



## ashin121

weezer said:


> Congrats!!
> 
> I have 1 black, 1 white pairs.
> 
> They’re so comfy, yes?
> 
> During the pandemic I completely stopped wearing heels and now I only want to wear sneakers


I haven't tried them on yet. I barely leave the house as I work virtual now.  Can't wait to wear it this weekend in Chicago.


----------



## weezer

ashin121 said:


> I haven't tried them on yet. I barely leave the house as I work virtual now.  Can't wait to wear it this weekend in Chicago.


Wonderful!! Have a great weekend in Chicago with your new GG


----------



## Elaria

I took the plunge and got two superstars. I find them super comfortable. Highly recommend.


----------



## dotmike

This question is a bit late but do most feel that Golden Goose run TTS? I have 5 pairs and only recently realized that my heel slippage may be because my shoes are too big  I bought my usual size 7 and didn’t even try a size down for any of the pairs that I bought. Also, I don’t exactly tie them because I figured that part of the “look” is not tying them the traditional way.
Was wondering if anyone else is experiencing this?


----------



## Swanky

dotmike said:


> This question is a bit late but do most feel that Golden Goose run TTS? I have 5 pairs and only recently realized that my heel slippage may be because my shoes are too big  I bought my usual size 7 and didn’t even try a size down for any of the pairs that I bought. Also, I don’t exactly tie them because I figured that part of the “look” is not tying them the traditional way.
> Was wondering if anyone else is experiencing this?



I have 5 pairs and my Superstars slip the most, are heaviest and stiffest. I'm a true 7.5 and tried sizing down to a 37, it just hurts my toes  In this style I prefer 38.
My Ball Stars are perfect; softer and much comfier, they slip a little as GG claims their shoes should, but the toe box is wider and I can wear them in 37 all day.


----------



## tykva75

dotmike said:


> This question is a bit late but do most feel that Golden Goose run TTS? I have 5 pairs and only recently realized that my heel slippage may be because my shoes are too big  I bought my usual size 7 and didn’t even try a size down for any of the pairs that I bought. Also, I don’t exactly tie them because I figured that part of the “look” is not tying them the traditional way.
> Was wondering if anyone else is experiencing this?


I'm also size 7, I tried size 6 and they were way too tight to a point where I had to take the insole out. 7 is a bit loose but if you tie the laces it's manageable lol


----------



## dotmike

Swanky said:


> I have 5 pairs and my Superstars slip the most, are heaviest and stiffest. I'm a true 7.5 and tried sizing down to a 37, it just hurts my toes  In this style I prefer 38.
> My Ball Stars are perfect; softer and much comfier, they slip a little as GG claims their shoes should, but the toe box is wider and I can wear them in 37 all day.


I love my Ball Stars! They look the best on too since they aren’t so “bulky” looking and there is minimal slippage for me. I wore some today for 6 hours and they hurt the ball of my foot (how funny, ball  stars hurt the ball of my foot ) by the end of the night. Surprisingly, Superstars are quite comfy for me but that’s where I get a lot of slippage. I’m thinking if I tied them the proper way, they wouldn’t slip off but would that ruin the Golden Goose look? Hehehe, I feel like I always see the laces untied and loose looking. Thank you for your reply, I guess it really varies from person to person and the shape of our foot.


----------



## dotmike

tykva75 said:


> I'm also size 7, I tried size 6 and they were way too tight to a point where I had to take the insole out. 7 is a bit loose but if you tie the laces it's manageable lol


That’s good to know that a full size down makes that much of a difference. Now I won’t regret not trying a size 6 so much. Out of curiosity, how do you usually wear your laces?


----------



## Swanky

At the GG boutique in Dallas they “fixed” the pair of SS I was wearing. I’d complained that they slip so bad and feel heavy. She asked if I wanted her to tighten the laces and I agreed. They still look untied, but her method of feeding the laces through the last couple eyelets tightened then up for me without altering their untied look.


----------



## dotmike

Swanky said:


> At the GG boutique in Dallas they “fixed” the pair of SS I was wearing. I’d complained that they slip so bad and feel heavy. She asked if I wanted her to tighten the laces and I agreed. They still look untied, but her method of feeding the laces through the last couple eyelets tightened then up for me without altering their untied look.


That is good to know. I will see if my local boutique can tighten up my laces for me. I’ve always felt the problem but it wasn’t until I saw a picture that was taken of me walking and saw that my heel was completely out of my shoe that I realized how bad it looked. Thanks for the info!


----------



## pkuyken

Hi, my name is Pat and I am a golden goose addict.  I have one pair of black low top pure stars, and one pair of superstar white with gold star low tops.  I just ordered the new golden goose purse , black with spangled star.


----------



## SpaceCadet

ashin121 said:


> Hi!!!! Just got them! Super excited. As promised from the chanel forum, my two new Golden Goose shoes. I love them.



Congratulations! They are great classics with an extra flair. May I ask where you got them? It really helps to see them irl so thank you for posting pics.


----------



## tykva75

dotmike said:


> That’s good to know that a full size down makes that much of a difference. Now I won’t regret not trying a size 6 so much. Out of curiosity, how do you usually wear your laces?


I managed to tie them separately on each side, def need to do a double knot otherwise they keep getting loose.


----------



## SpaceCadet

Only marginally related to the above, I’ve recently seen that some people put the last crossed laces underneath the insoles and let the short ends dangle through the last lace holes. If that makes any sense!


----------



## loveluxe26

Hi, has anyone purchased Golden Goose sneakers in Gilt Outlet? Are they authentic? Would greatly appreciate your feedback please. Thank you!


----------



## Maria333

Hi everyone!
I'm in pursuit of my first GG pair and decided to go with hi star. I ordered two pairs and have been trying them on at home. They feel very soft and comfortable, however I can't seem to figure out what socks to wear with them. The sneakers pull the socks down in the hill area after just a couple of steps and this "grinding" causes blisters on the hill (even after 10 min walking in the apartment). 
Has anyone experienced similar issues? I'd greatly appreciate any advise, I really love the look and want to keep them.


----------



## Swanky

I wear socks that only covers the toes because all my GGs “eat” my socks!
DH has a pair and his do it too.
I e posted them in thread, let me look for them. They’re not purty!!


----------



## Swanky

Here ya go!


Swanky said:


> I hate socks with mine too.  They eat my socks, lol! My socks slide under my foot because the shoes are heavy and slide up/down a bit.  I found these really strange looking socks from Target that cover just my toes and I swear by them with my GG.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peds Women's Grippers Tactel Nylon 2pk Liner Mule Socks - Nude One Size
> 
> 
> Read reviews and buy Peds Women's Grippers Tactel Nylon 2pk Liner Mule Socks - Nude One Size at Target. Choose from contactless Same Day Delivery, Drive Up and more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.target.com





Maria333 said:


> Hi everyone!
> I'm in pursuit of my first GG pair and decided to go with hi star. I ordered two pairs and have been trying them on at home. They feel very soft and comfortable, however I can't seem to figure out what socks to wear with them. The sneakers pull the socks down in the hill area after just a couple of steps and this "grinding" causes blisters on the hill (even after 10 min walking in the apartment).
> Has anyone experienced similar issues? I'd greatly appreciate any advise, I really love the look and want to keep them.


----------



## Maria333

I'm so sad, I think I'm going to have to return the sneakers. I tired wearing them with no socks on my hills and after walking for about 15min around my apartment I got huge painful blisters on my hills. It looks like in the construction of the shoe there is a little convex part right above the hill and when I walk it grinds against my feet.
I love these sneakers so much, I can't believe I will never be able to wear GG


----------



## Louboutin329

Maria333 said:


> I'm so sad, I think I'm going to have to return the sneakers. I tired wearing them with no socks on my hills and after walking for about 15min around my apartment I got huge painful blisters on my hills. It looks like in the construction of the shoe there is a little convex part right above the hill and when I walk it grinds against my feet.
> I love these sneakers so much, I can't believe I will never be able to wear GG


I have several pairs of superstars and stardans and I wear these no-show from Stance with minimal issues.



			https://www.bloomingdales.com/shop/product/stance-sensible-two-no-show-socks-pack-of-3?ID=3610845&pla_country=US&cm_mmc=Google-PLA-ADC-_-tROAS_FOB_Campaign-_-designer-_-190107390552USA&gclid=Cj0KCQjwyN-DBhCDARIsAFOELTm7iL3ZANImI0gMLknKFVCZMApkO7hBAgMe98m3Clx4rIlzsTltlmQaAmGgEALw_wcB


----------



## thebagqueen

Just got my first pair today and I’m in love! i see why these are so addicting!


----------



## mugenprincess

Hi y'all!
I'm itching to get another pair of GG. Which one do you like better? And a pic of my current collection


----------



## Swanky

I’d add Ball Stars! Comfiest IMO!


----------



## mugenprincess

Swanky said:


> I’d add Ball Stars! Comfiest IMO!


I need to try those!


----------



## mollylope

I have no Golden Goose Sneakers (Idk if I can do sneakers, just not my thing). But I AM a GG cowboy boot addict. Even wore a pair to my wedding. The ones pictured are my oldest


----------



## Swanky

Anyone get a pair customized by “ sneaker makers”?
I’m going Sunday, my good friend went last week.


----------



## KensingtonUK

Swanky said:


> Anyone get a pair customized by “ sneaker makers”?
> I’m going Sunday, my good friend went last week.


Can you provide pictures and a recap of your experience please?


----------



## fourcutepups

Louboutin329 said:


> I have several pairs of superstars and stardans and I wear these no-show from Stance with minimal issues.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.bloomingdales.com/shop/product/stance-sensible-two-no-show-socks-pack-of-3?ID=3610845&pla_country=US&cm_mmc=Google-PLA-ADC-_-tROAS_FOB_Campaign-_-designer-_-190107390552USA&gclid=Cj0KCQjwyN-DBhCDARIsAFOELTm7iL3ZANImI0gMLknKFVCZMApkO7hBAgMe98m3Clx4rIlzsTltlmQaAmGgEALw_wcB


Thank you for the recommendation of the Stance no-shows.  I just got some today and really like them so far.. I especially like that they come in sizes so the fit is perfect.  So far they do not slip down!


----------



## Swanky

KensingtonUK said:


> Can you provide pictures and a recap of your experience please?


It was fun!  I will soon!


----------



## Louboutin329

fourcutepups said:


> Thank you for the recommendation of the Stance no-shows.  I just got some today and really like them so far.. I especially like that they come in sizes so the fit is perfect.  So far they do not slip down!


so glad they're working out!


----------



## Lvrpurse64

hey all...I have order 2 pairs of GG one superstar and one purestar. The superstar HURT my feet so bad-sent them back. The purestar is just ok. I have wide feet and the superstar are narrow in the box. 
Anyone buy P448 instead of GG because they did not fit?


----------



## Swanky

Superstars are not comfy at all IMO, I prefer Ball Star and Midstars.


----------



## lalame

I agree, superstars aren’t really comfortable for me but they are doable for short periods. I wear them with socks that show too, like a dork, to help with the skin rubbing!! The leather is just not soft unless you really break them in hard. I haven’t even gotten there after a year of wear. The width is pretty good for me as someone with wide feet though. That’s their saving grace for me.


----------



## satine112

i have a pair of gg superstar clean all white, and while i love the clean and unworn look of them - i'm never comfortable wearing them now, because of just that - they are so clean and nice, any smudge would take away from this look.  BUT the real reason i never wear them? they squeak like crazy, and nothing has fixed it.  it's embarrassing.


----------



## Swanky

They’re supposed to look worn!
How do they squeak? None of mine make noise.


----------



## satine112

Swanky said:


> They’re supposed to look worn!
> How do they squeak? None of mine make noise.



these ones are not meant to look worn, they are meant to look more pristine, which makes me wish i got one of the pre-worn ones to remove this anxiety! lol

As for the squeak, it's when i walk, there is a squeak (i guess the leather rubbing?) i contacted GG and they suggested i put baby powder in between the sole, but it didn't really work.  Maybe i need to wear them more and the squeaking will go away?

This is the style:  Superstar G68 






						Golden Goose Superstar G68 Leather Trainers In White | ModeSens
					

Shop Golden Goose Superstar G68 Leather Trainers In White from 500+ stores, starting at $495. Similar ones also available. On SALE now! Gritty, threadbare and well worn, your favourite trainers are laying in the corner but you've never loved them more - after all, it took you years to achieve...




					modesens.com


----------



## Swanky

They don’t dirty easily at all, enjoy them! Yea, I’d try to break them in more, I’ve never had squeaking or heard of it.


----------



## satine112

Swanky said:


> They don’t dirty easily at all, enjoy them! Yea, I’d try to break them in more, I’ve never had squeaking or heard of it.



are we able to upload short videos here, or just pictures?  i'd love to post a quick video so you could hear it yourself!


----------



## Swanky

satine112 said:


> are we able to upload short videos here, or just pictures?  i'd love to post a quick video so you could hear it yourself!


You can!


----------



## satine112

Swanky said:


> You can!



Sadly it won't let me upload video, even a 13 second video - pdf, png, jpg, gif only!


----------



## Swanky

satine112 said:


> Sadly it won't let me upload video, even a 13 second video - pdf, png, jpg, gif only!


oh boo, sorry!  I see the gifs, so assumed. . .  I've never tried!


----------



## satine112

Squeaky golden goose from selfridges 

I uploaded to imgur and I think this will work!  Volume up.  It's wayyyyy louder irl


----------



## Swanky

OMG stahhhp!!!!
Have you tried taking out the insoles to narrow it down?


----------



## satine112

Swanky said:


> OMG stahhhp!!!!
> Have you tried taking out the insoles to narrow it down?



LOL yes! i tried allll the things and their lame CS just said try baby powder. like wtf.  lol i feel like such a loser with these expensive plastic sounding shoes! lol 

this whole time i figured everyone else was just dealing with it, but i guess it's just me! hahaha


----------



## lalame

OMG that squeaking LOL. I thought you were talking about squeaking when the arch of your foot doesn't quite align with the sole of the shoe (happens to me all the time with some shoes) but this sounds like the shoe leather is just squeaking from rubbing on itself??


----------



## satine112

lalame said:


> OMG that squeaking LOL. I thought you were talking about squeaking when the arch of your foot doesn't quite align with the sole of the shoe (happens to me all the time with some shoes) but this sounds like the shoe leather is just squeaking from rubbing on itself??


Yes! exactly! it's sooo embarrassing to the point i don't wear them anymore.  I'm sure people are like, get better shoes! hahah if only they knew!


----------



## Swanky

It's REALLLLLY odd, I have 6 pairs and none make any noise.  I was thinking those hard insoles must be rubbing. . .  I'd put new ones in but that wouldn't help?

I'm sorry, I totally LOL'd at the sounds!!! But I'm so sorry!!


----------



## dreastcoast

So...I'm not really into the whole distressed look so Golden Goose probably isn't the brand for me. But I fell in love with these tie-dye sneakers on Shopbop. Does anyone know if there is a way to remove the distressing effect with shoe cleaner perhaps? I have white sneakers that I clean regularly to remove the naturally occuring scuffs from wear and tear and I'm wondering if I can do the same for Golden Gooses. I have never handled or seen GG sneakers up close in person so I am not sure what the scuffs are like IRL? I am not familiar with GG at all, I just came across these sneakers online and loved the tie dye and glitter detail. Apologies for the dumb question.


----------



## Swanky

It's pretty permanent IMO, even when I clean mine up a little, none of that budges.


----------



## dreastcoast

Swanky said:


> It's pretty permanent IMO, even when I clean mine up a little, none of that budges.


Thank you for your reply! I will continue my hunt for tie dye sneakers, then!


----------



## Louboutin329

dreastcoast said:


> Thank you for your reply! I will continue my hunt for tie dye sneakers, then!


check out the brand Soludos. They make white leather sneakers with tie dye elements.


----------



## p.l.c.r.

got my first pair and i’m in love!! i really wanted something with pink and it’s good this style has my size. I am usually an eu39 and this fits me alright. If I went up to eu40, i think my heels will slide. I’m already waiting for another pair i just ordered to arrive next week!

anyway,if you look closely, there is already wrinkling on the leather between the first and second hole.  The other shoe also has some wrinkling. Is this normal? Or maybe this is a returned item. Or maybe because of shipping (im from the Philippines and i just order through a personal shopper). Not bothered by it too much but still noticeable for a brand new pair.


----------



## mgrant

I've resisted Golden Goose and the whole distressed shoe trend for a while now. But I saw these on Net-a-Porter and couldn't stop thinking about them. I know, I know...for most of you these are probably the most boring design, but I love them and they fit perfectly with my neutral wardrobe. The tan color is perfect and all the suede accents are so soft.

I wanted to add my experience with sizing, because I did a lot of reading on here trying to figure out what size to get. I'm pretty much a solid US 7.5 in the majority of my shoes. I ordered both the 37 and the 38. 
The 37 fit well while just standing, and didn't feel too tight anywhere. But once I started walking, the wedge insole pushed my foot forward and my toes smashed against the front.
The 38 fit really well while walking. No smashed toes. I did experience some heel slippage, but once I tightened the laces, the slipping stopped and they were perfect. I compared them to my Gucci Ace sneakers and they were the same length, so that was reassuring. I kept the 38 and returned the 37.


----------



## scivolare

mgrant said:


> I've resisted Golden Goose and the whole distressed shoe trend for a while now. But I saw these on Net-a-Porter and couldn't stop thinking about them. I know, I know...for most of you these are probably the most boring design, but I love them and they fit perfectly with my neutral wardrobe. The tan color is perfect and all the suede accents are so soft.
> 
> I wanted to add my experience with sizing, because I did a lot of reading on here trying to figure out what size to get. I'm pretty much a solid US 7.5 in the majority of my shoes. I ordered both the 37 and the 38.
> The 37 fit well while just standing, and didn't feel too tight anywhere. But once I started walking, the wedge insole pushed my foot forward and my toes smashed against the front.
> The 38 fit really well while walking. No smashed toes. I did experience some heel slippage, but once I tightened the laces, the slipping stopped and they were perfect. I compared them to my Gucci Ace sneakers and they were the same length, so that was reassuring. I kept the 38 and returned the 37.


Those are cute! Congrats on your first pair!


----------



## poohbag

mgrant said:


> I've resisted Golden Goose and the whole distressed shoe trend for a while now. But I saw these on Net-a-Porter and couldn't stop thinking about them. I know, I know...for most of you these are probably the most boring design, but I love them and they fit perfectly with my neutral wardrobe. The tan color is perfect and all the suede accents are so soft.
> 
> I wanted to add my experience with sizing, because I did a lot of reading on here trying to figure out what size to get. I'm pretty much a solid US 7.5 in the majority of my shoes. I ordered both the 37 and the 38.
> The 37 fit well while just standing, and didn't feel too tight anywhere. But once I started walking, the wedge insole pushed my foot forward and my toes smashed against the front.
> The 38 fit really well while walking. No smashed toes. I did experience some heel slippage, but once I tightened the laces, the slipping stopped and they were perfect. I compared them to my Gucci Ace sneakers and they were the same length, so that was reassuring. I kept the 38 and returned the 37.


I was looking at this exact pair on NAP last night and added them to my cart! I haven’t pulled the trigger yet since there are so many other pairs I love and I just can’t decide. We are the same size too! I have a pair of black high stars with silver glitter star and back. Enjoy yours!


----------



## mgrant

poohbag said:


> I was looking at this exact pair on NAP last night and added them to my cart! I haven’t pulled the trigger yet since there are so many other pairs I love and I just can’t decide. We are the same size too! I have a pair of black high stars with silver glitter star and back. Enjoy yours!



Haha, what a coincidence! I'm already really enjoying them. They're just such an easy shoe. I wore them for most of the day today and didn't have any problems. Not gonna lie, I had another pair in my cart as a back-up option in case I didn't like the ones I got...but now I kinda want those too


----------



## p.l.c.r.

mgrant said:


> I've resisted Golden Goose and the whole distressed shoe trend for a while now. But I saw these on Net-a-Porter and couldn't stop thinking about them. I know, I know...for most of you these are probably the most boring design, but I love them and they fit perfectly with my neutral wardrobe. The tan color is perfect and all the suede accents are so soft.
> 
> I wanted to add my experience with sizing, because I did a lot of reading on here trying to figure out what size to get. I'm pretty much a solid US 7.5 in the majority of my shoes. I ordered both the 37 and the 38.
> The 37 fit well while just standing, and didn't feel too tight anywhere. But once I started walking, the wedge insole pushed my foot forward and my toes smashed against the front.
> The 38 fit really well while walking. No smashed toes. I did experience some heel slippage, but once I tightened the laces, the slipping stopped and they were perfect. I compared them to my Gucci Ace sneakers and they were the same length, so that was reassuring. I kept the 38 and returned the 37.



love this!!!


----------



## poohbag

mgrant said:


> Haha, what a coincidence! I'm already really enjoying them. They're just such an easy shoe. I wore them for most of the day today and didn't have any problems. Not gonna lie, I had another pair in my cart as a back-up option in case I didn't like the ones I got...but now I kinda want those too


Which other pair are you interested in? I initially wanted a white pair with gold to contrast with my black/silver pair, but I love how versatile your neutral pair would be. Then the ones with the rainbow laces and the rainbow soles look really unique, and the other pairs with the colorful glitter stars are tempting me too. I see how people can end up with so many different pairs!


----------



## mgrant

poohbag said:


> Which other pair are you interested in? I initially wanted a white pair with gold to contrast with my black/silver pair, but I love how versatile your neutral pair would be. Then the ones with the rainbow laces and the rainbow soles look really unique, and the other pairs with the colorful glitter stars are tempting me too. I see how people can end up with so many different pairs!


Funny you say that - my backup choice was gold! I feel like you're reading my mind over here  This was the pair I was going to try if I didn't like the ones I got. They are on MyTheresa. Still very tame compared to some of them, but that's just what I like!


----------



## poohbag

mgrant said:


> Funny you say that - my backup choice was gold! I feel like you're reading my mind over here  This was the pair I was going to try if I didn't like the ones I got. They are on MyTheresa. Still very tame compared to some of them, but that's just what I like!


Yes! You and I must have the same taste and style.  I was checking out that pair on myTheresa. Half the fun is loading up carts on different websites. So I have three pairs in my cart on NAP-your pair and these two. Decisions, decisions!


----------



## mgrant

poohbag said:


> Yes! You and I must have the same taste and style.  I was checking out that pair on myTheresa. Half the fun is loading up carts on different websites. So I have three pairs in my cart on NAP-your pair and these two. Decisions, decisions!
> View attachment 5152046
> View attachment 5152047



I looked at the pair in the first picture (gold back, gray star) a couple of times when I was trying to choose and the only thing that stopped me was the bit around the bottom. I felt like maybe it was a little too yellowish/orange-y. Might not be that bad in person though.
Now the pair with the glitter - I'm going to be honest, I'm not a fan of glitter in general, but those are actually *very* cute! I think I'm ok with them because the glitter is concentrated in one spot and not all over. 
I'd say it's between the pair I got and the glitter star. ONLY because of the bottom bit of the other pair. But I'm just being nitpicky. They're all great choices!


----------



## poohbag

mgrant said:


> I looked at the pair in the first picture (gold back, gray star) a couple of times when I was trying to choose and the only thing that stopped me was the bit around the bottom. I felt like maybe it was a little too yellowish/orange-y. Might not be that bad in person though.
> Now the pair with the glitter - I'm going to be honest, I'm not a fan of glitter in general, but those are actually *very* cute! I think I'm ok with them because the glitter is concentrated in one spot and not all over.
> I'd say it's between the pair I got and the glitter star. ONLY because of the bottom bit of the other pair. But I'm just being nitpicky. They're all great choices!


Thanks for the input!  I went back to the myTheresa pair you showed and I like that too. I can’t choose. I’m usually very decisive when it comes to shopping but this has me stumped.


----------



## mgrant

I totally get it! All of your choices are great so it's definitely hard to choose. Please post what you decide, though - I'm curious to know!


----------



## poohbag

mgrant said:


> I totally get it! All of your choices are great so it's definitely hard to choose. Please post what you decide, though - I'm curious to know!


We are shoe twins now!  I decided on these too because they literally go with everything in my closet. I feel like I see more gold and glitter pairs out there so I can add them later. I didn’t want to miss out on this simple, neutral pair. They are more comfortable than my high stars right out of the box. I’m US7.5, took 38 and they fit perfectly. You convinced me with your pair!


----------



## mgrant

poohbag said:


> We are shoe twins now!  I decided on these too because they literally go with everything in my closet. I feel like I see more gold and glitter pairs out there so I can add them later. I didn’t want to miss out on this simple, neutral pair. They are more comfortable than my high stars right out of the box. I’m US7.5, took 38 and they fit perfectly. You convinced me with your pair!


Oh YAY! I'm so glad you like them! I've really been loving mine. I agree that getting the neutral pair now while it's available was a smart move. They will always have flashier styles available to buy later. Cheers to being shoe twins!


----------



## mprother

Hi all! Question for superstar sizing...there is a pair on NM that I am pretty sure I need, but only have a size 39. I have a pair of 38 leopard SS GG and they fit fine, maybe a little snug, but will 39 be too big you think? I normally wear an 8.5 in sneakers anyway so thinking maybe they will be fine???


----------



## Swanky

I think they'd fit, I personally go up in SS because I find them so uncomfortable lol
The exception is suede and my black pair, I'm a 7.5 and take a 37 in those, but 38 otherwise in SS only.


----------



## kprice1019

I went a bit overboard and don’t know which to choose now, Help!!


----------



## mugenprincess

kprice1019 said:


> I went a bit overboard and don’t know which to choose now, Help!!


Omg  if I had to choose, I'd choose the glitter mid stars, the dark glitter superstar next to it and the leopard slides!


----------



## Swanky

Agree, Mids for sure!  SS are so uncomfortable imo so I'd choose Mids or the black studded Slides (?)


----------



## piosavsfan

I got my first pair and they are super pretty but a bit uncomfortable. Not sure if they are worth keeping to try and break in but I'm having a hard time returning because I love the color (the sparkles are mostly pink and dark grey with pink star). My heel slips a bit too unless I actually tie them. Is it dorky to tie them? I know most people seem to wear them untied. Does the slippage get better once they are more broken in? I also have a pair of Slides on the way to compare fit but they are not as pretty.


----------



## Swanky

Superstars are the least comfy IMO, especially with glitter, sorry!  My black pair and the suede SS are much comfier.  The Midstars and Ballstars are the comfiest imo.
You can tie them to prevent slipping, they don't break in to be super soft, just bearable in my experience (6 pairs).


----------



## piosavsfan

Swanky said:


> Superstars are the least comfy IMO, especially with glitter, sorry!  My black pair and the suede SS are much comfier.  The Midstars and Ballstars are the comfiest imo.
> You can tie them to prevent slipping, they don't break in to be super soft, just bearable in my experience (6 pairs).


That's sad to hear about glitter SS. I'm having a hard time finding midstars and ballstars that I like. I want glitter and for them to be a bit over the top (I can't have them be boring spending $600) but to also be versatile. The SS I know I can wear with a bunch of my clothes and these are the slides I have coming:


----------



## Swanky

I love those, Slides are very comfy from what I hear!


----------



## piosavsfan

Got the Slides and they were super uncomfortable. I didn't expect that because I've also read that they are more comfortable than SS. I think I'm keeping my sparkly SS!


----------



## piosavsfan

Is some assymetry in design normal? The circled white leather portions are not quite the same width. I tried to exchange and this pair is better than the first one I got but still assymetrical. I figured this was because of the handmade nature of the shoes but wanted to check!


----------



## Swanky

I think it’s pretty normal


----------



## opensesame

piosavsfan said:


> Is some assymetry in design normal? The circled white leather portions are not quite the same width. I tried to exchange and this pair is better than the first one I got but still assymetrical. I figured this was because of the handmade nature of the shoes but wanted to check!
> View attachment 5185280



I suggest you go to the store and ask them to bring out all of the shoes in your size/design. Sometimes you can find shoe that pairs better than the one in the original box. The SA will usually let you do this in the same size.


----------



## piosavsfan

opensesame said:


> I suggest you go to the store and ask them to bring out all of the shoes in your size/design. Sometimes you can find shoe that pairs better than the one in the original box. The SA will usually let you do this in the same size.


Unfortunately, they don't have any in my size in store.


----------



## Yodabest

Calling on the experts! I’d like to try midstar but I wear leggings 90% of the time. They look great with my superstar but will midstar look good with leggings?


----------



## Swanky

Yes, imo!  They're so cute with everything, just ordered my 2nd pair!  They're not much higher imo, they're not really a high top at all.


----------



## opensesame

piosavsfan said:


> Unfortunately, they don't have any in my size in store.



I would return them and order again online. It would bother me unless I got them on good sale.


----------



## Swanky

Just got these cute navy/silver Mids! I’m not a glitter fan at all but since I don’t wear it elsewhere I’m okay with these.


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

Not sure if it’s been mentioned here before, I got a pair from ******* and it was a little lower in price, no taxes and shipping, so overall was around $200 cheaper. Their shipping is extremely fast, too. It got shipping from Italy via DHL, placed my order on Wednesday afternoon and had the shoes in my hand on Friday afternoon.
I’ll post the pictures soon.


----------



## Louboutin329

Has anyone attended a Sneaker Makers event at their local store?


----------



## Swanky

Louboutin329 said:


> Has anyone attended a Sneaker Makers event at their local store?


I have!


----------



## Louboutin329

Swanky said:


> I have!


Was it fun and worth buying another pair? Are you able to post the ones you designed? Thank you!


----------



## Swanky

Louboutin329 said:


> Was it fun and worth buying another pair? Are you able to post the ones you designed? Thank you!


I’ll PM you pics!
It was worth it to me, I’m always happy to get another pair lol, and it was fun!
I chose plain Midstars and had him paint hot pink drip marks on the stars, my DDs school logo and a little shoutout to my DH, we also added crystals in the little holes on the sides of the shoes.
My artist was sweet, it was cool watching his process.
For those who haven’t done it, you have to buy a new pair at the event, it’s a $100 fee and the price includes 30 mins with the artist and an extra pair of laces which retail for $70.


----------



## Louboutin329

Swanky said:


> I’ll PM you pics!
> It was worth it to me, I’m always happy to get another pair lol, and it was fun!
> I chose plain Midstars and had him paint hot pink drops on the stars, my DDs school logo and a little shoutout to my DH, we also added crystals in the little holes on the sides of the shoes.
> My artist was sweet, it was cool watching his process.
> For those who haven’t done it, you have to buy a new pair at the event, it’s a $100 fee and the price includes 30 mins with the artist and an extra pair of laces which retail for $70.



Thank you! Just to confirm you have to pay another $100 on top of buying a new pair? My local store invited me but they're super vague on the details!


----------



## Swanky

Louboutin329 said:


> Thank you! Just to confirm you have to pay another $100 on top of buying a new pair? My local store invited me but they're super vague on the details!



yes!


----------



## babymio

Does anyone know where I can buy the replacement for the shearling inserts? Thank you!


----------



## MM19

Hi!  I just bought my first pair of GG-the limited edition navy glitter at Neimans.  I’m curious about the fit?  I’m almost always a 37 (Gucci, Chanel ballerinas, Valentino heels, manolo), but I got the 36 in these.  I heard glitter may run a little big.  My big toe is close to the front (not touching though),  but any bigger and my heel slips.  Hoping I got the right size as the 37 is back ordered…‍♀️


----------



## Swanky

MM19 said:


> Hi!  I just bought my first pair of GG-the limited edition navy glitter at Neimans.  I’m curious about the fit?  I’m almost always a 37 (Gucci, Chanel ballerinas, Valentino heels, manolo), but I got the 36 in these.  I heard glitter may run a little big.  My big toe is close to the front (not touching though),  but any bigger and my heel slips.  Hoping I got the right size as the 37 is back ordered…‍♀


I size up in Superstars.  I'm a 7.5 and like them in a 38 because I find them so uncomfortable.  Midstars and Ballstars I take in a 37, they're much comfier imo.
The Superstars won't stretch out much in my experience, unless they're suede.  I do know some people, myself included, will pull out the insoles and replace them to make more room, as GG insoles have slight wedges in them, it makes them comfier as well


----------



## kehowe2

Hi,
I’ve received a pair of leopard Golden Goose Superstars from eBay - they were sent by the eBay seller to Las Vegas for authentication. Red flags flew when I tried to put the insoles back in after doing the laces trick - the front ends of the insoles bended up, I had to work to get them flattened out (this has never happened with the pair I bought at Bergdorf). I started inspecting the insoles more and noticed there is a “-“ in between super and star, “super-star”. It does not appear, by studying this very pair of shoes on other sites, that there should be a dash. Even the “GG” “DB” holes are different - they are smaller. 
Any feedback on this, please?
Does anyone have this pair & if so, what do the insoles look like?
Has anyone had a bad experience with eBay & their “authentication,” please?
Attached are pics of the pair from Bergdorf that I know are authentic versus eBay.
Thank you for any insight into this matter.


----------



## Louboutin329

kehowe2 said:


> Hi,
> I’ve received a pair of leopard Golden Goose Superstars from eBay - they were sent by the eBay seller to Las Vegas for authentication. Red flags flew when I tried to put the insoles back in after doing the laces trick - the front ends of the insoles bended up, I had to work to get them flattened out (this has never happened with the pair I bought at Bergdorf). I started inspecting the insoles more and noticed there is a “-“ in between super and star, “super-star”. It does not appear, by studying this very pair of shoes on other sites, that there should be a dash. Even the “GG” “DB” holes are different - they are smaller.
> Any feedback on this, please?
> Does anyone have this pair & if so, what do the insoles look like?
> Has anyone had a bad experience with eBay & their “authentication,” please?
> Attached are pics of the pair from Bergdorf that I know are authentic versus eBay.
> Thank you for any insight into this matter.
> 
> View attachment 5203284
> 
> 
> View attachment 5203285
> 
> 
> View attachment 5203286


I have these leopard GGs! Can't speak on authenticity, but my insole looks just like yours with "SUPER-STAR". I've also checked 4 other pairs of my superstars and they do not have the dash. Maybe just something with the style? I know mine are real as I purchased first hand from a boutique.


----------



## mugenprincess

kehowe2 said:


> Hi,
> I’ve received a pair of leopard Golden Goose Superstars from eBay - they were sent by the eBay seller to Las Vegas for authentication. Red flags flew when I tried to put the insoles back in after doing the laces trick - the front ends of the insoles bended up, I had to work to get them flattened out (this has never happened with the pair I bought at Bergdorf). I started inspecting the insoles more and noticed there is a “-“ in between super and star, “super-star”. It does not appear, by studying this very pair of shoes on other sites, that there should be a dash. Even the “GG” “DB” holes are different - they are smaller.
> Any feedback on this, please?
> Does anyone have this pair & if so, what do the insoles look like?
> Has anyone had a bad experience with eBay & their “authentication,” please?
> Attached are pics of the pair from Bergdorf that I know are authentic versus eBay.
> Thank you for any insight into this matter.
> 
> View attachment 5203284
> 
> 
> View attachment 5203285
> 
> 
> View attachment 5203286


I don't have the same pair as you got, but I just bought a new pair of SS from neiman's and it has the dash btwn Super and Star


----------



## Swanky

Hi! 
please don’t ask authenticity questions here… we only allow authenticity discussions in the provided threads. Thanks!!


----------



## MM19

Swanky said:


> I size up in Superstars.  I'm a 7.5 and like them in a 38 because I find them so uncomfortable.  Midstars and Ballstars I take in a 37, they're much comfier imo.
> The Superstars won't stretch out much in my experience, unless they're suede.  I do know some people, myself included, will pull out the insoles and replace them to make more room, as GG insoles have slight wedges in them, it makes them comfier as well


So the 37s arrived and they feel big in the toe area (wide)…and they slip a ton unless I really tighten the laces.  Not sure whether to keep the 36 or just return them all.


----------



## Swanky

MM19 said:


> So the 37s arrived and they feel big in the toe area (wide)…and they slip a ton unless I really tighten the laces.  Not sure whether to keep the 36 or just return them all.



Pull the insoles out of the 37s and see if they fit better.  I know a lot of girls pull theirs out and replace with others (Dr Scholls, etc. . .) because there's a built in wedge and it slides your feet/toes forward.  Perhaps that will fix the 37s!


----------



## MM19

Swanky said:


> Pull the insoles out of the 37s and see if they fit better.  I know a lot of girls pull theirs out and replace with others (Dr Scholls, etc. . .) because there's a built in wedge and it slides your feet/toes forward.  Perhaps that will fix the 37s!


Do you mean the 36?  The 37 feel almost too big…‍♀️


----------



## Swanky

MM19 said:


> Do you mean the 36?  The 37 feel almost too big…‍♀


Yes, sorry, I meant the smaller pair!  Some take them leather insoles out because they're not comfy, others take it out so the shoe fits better, that slight wedge pushes foot forward into the toe box.


----------



## MM19

Swanky said:


> Yes, sorry, I meant the smaller pair!  Some take them leather insoles out because they're not comfy, others take it out so the shoe fits better, that slight wedge pushes foot forward into the toe box.


Thanks!  And not sure why all my posts have that symbol-I was trying to use a wink emoji!


----------



## Swanky

MM19 said:


> Thanks!  And not sure why all my posts have that symbol-I was trying to use a wink emoji!


LMK if that helps! Ballstars and Mids fit slightly more generously if you decide to try another style.


----------



## shasha_83

Swanky said:


> Yes, sorry, I meant the smaller pair!  Some take them leather insoles out because they're not comfy, others take it out so the shoe fits better, that slight wedge pushes foot forward into the toe box.


I will try this as well.


----------



## foxgal

Hello GG lovers! I wear sneakers a lot for walking anywhere from 5-10 km a day, usually just Nike and Converse. But I’m considering taking the plunge on a pair of Golden Goose. It’s hard for me to imagine spending that much on one pair when I could get like six pairs of my usual sneaker….but I would do it if the value were justified. So, are GG sneakers really a lot more comfortable for walking than regular sneaker brands? Do they last longer? Most of my sneakers are pretty worn after a year but I’d hope GG would last as least 3 or more years of heavy use. Let me know your experiences with comfort and longevity. TIA!


----------



## Swanky

No, not comfy! Lol

My comfiest are Midstars and Ballstars, but compared to athletic brands, they’re not comfy. Superstars are least comfy for me. I know some pull out the stiff leather wedge insole and replace with Dr Scholl or similar to help comfort. 
I have 7 pairs so I rotate them a lot, so none have worn out. 



foxgal said:


> Hello GG lovers! I wear sneakers a lot for walking anywhere from 5-10 km a day, usually just Nike and Converse. But I’m considering taking the plunge on a pair of Golden Goose. It’s hard for me to imagine spending that much on one pair when I could get like six pairs of my usual sneaker….but I would do it if the value were justified. So, are GG sneakers really a lot more comfortable for walking than regular sneaker brands? Do they last longer? Most of my sneakers are pretty worn after a year but I’d hope GG would last as least 3 or more years of heavy use. Let me know your experiences with comfort and longevity. TIA!


----------



## Greentea

foxgal said:


> Hello GG lovers! I wear sneakers a lot for walking anywhere from 5-10 km a day, usually just Nike and Converse. But I’m considering taking the plunge on a pair of Golden Goose. It’s hard for me to imagine spending that much on one pair when I could get like six pairs of my usual sneaker….but I would do it if the value were justified. So, are GG sneakers really a lot more comfortable for walking than regular sneaker brands? Do they last longer? Most of my sneakers are pretty worn after a year but I’d hope GG would last as least 3 or more years of heavy use. Let me know your experiences with comfort and longevity. TIA!


I find them comfy but not as much as my Adidas Superstar. I have the superstar GG and I really like the inner wedge. but I don't bring these on trips as my main walking shoe. As a second shoe yes.


----------



## Yodabest

foxgal said:


> Hello GG lovers! I wear sneakers a lot for walking anywhere from 5-10 km a day, usually just Nike and Converse. But I’m considering taking the plunge on a pair of Golden Goose. It’s hard for me to imagine spending that much on one pair when I could get like six pairs of my usual sneaker….but I would do it if the value were justified. So, are GG sneakers really a lot more comfortable for walking than regular sneaker brands? Do they last longer? Most of my sneakers are pretty worn after a year but I’d hope GG would last as least 3 or more years of heavy use. Let me know your experiences with comfort and longevity. TIA!



I wouldn’t say they’re comfort shoes but they are comfortable in my opinion. I have two pairs of superstars that gets lots of wear. I recently wore my Nike for the first time in a while and they ARE more comfortable, so if I’m going to be doing a lot of walking for the day, those would be my choice. I do love the GG though and considering a third pair.


----------



## foxgal

Thank you @PC1984 @Greentea and @Swanky ….you’ve just saved me a ton of money! Since I’m needing walking comfort over fashion, I just got a new pair of Adidas Superstars on sale. Now I’ve got more budget for something else!


----------



## nxdinenxtxlin

p.l.c.r. said:


> got my first pair and i’m in love!! i really wanted something with pink and it’s good this style has my size. I am usually an eu39 and this fits me alright. If I went up to eu40, i think my heels will slide. I’m already waiting for another pair i just ordered to arrive next week!
> 
> anyway,if you look closely, there is already wrinkling on the leather between the first and second hole.  The other shoe also has some wrinkling. Is this normal? Or maybe this is a returned item. Or maybe because of shipping (im from the Philippines and i just order through a personal shopper). Not bothered by it too much but still noticeable for a brand new pair.
> View attachment 5139580


Yep I think it’s normal, got my first pair in HK store and ask for new stock because of some wrinkling on the side  and my 2nd pair which I got from personal shopper doesn’t have any


----------



## missD

Does anyone know if all the Sabot sneakers have shearling soles? I see pics of some with and some without.


----------



## Bheath

Manolos21 said:


> Might as well post my GGDB sneakers here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4397498
> View attachment 4397500
> View attachment 4397501
> View attachment 4397503
> View attachment 4397504
> View attachment 4397506
> View attachment 4397507


Wow!


----------



## Jindie

I haven’t logged in for awhile but I’m out of lurking mode for GG . I’ve maybe spent a little too much in the last week, because Neiman Marcus keeps sending me 15% off codes and they stack with 15% cash back. I feel like I have to take advantage of the massive discounts


----------



## Jindie

Here is my current collection. I love them so much. For some reason, converse/Adidas superstars never fit me right, they always hurt my feet. But I haven’t had that issue at all with GG, except with the mesh Superstars-those hurt. I do wear socks though, unless I’m in a rush. I did a full day walking excursion in the full glitter pair, without any pain or issues.


----------



## Swanky

Great collection! 
I can’t wear Superstars all day, I find them so stiff and uncomfortable. I haven’t tried Slides yet, I will next! 
My Mids and Ballstars are my faves.


----------



## Chanel=Love

kehowe2 said:


> Hi,
> I’ve received a pair of leopard Golden Goose Superstars from eBay - they were sent by the eBay seller to Las Vegas for authentication. Red flags flew when I tried to put the insoles back in after doing the laces trick - the front ends of the insoles bended up, I had to work to get them flattened out (this has never happened with the pair I bought at Bergdorf). I started inspecting the insoles more and noticed there is a “-“ in between super and star, “super-star”. It does not appear, by studying this very pair of shoes on other sites, that there should be a dash. Even the “GG” “DB” holes are different - they are smaller.
> Any feedback on this, please?
> Does anyone have this pair & if so, what do the insoles look like?
> Has anyone had a bad experience with eBay & their “authentication,” please?
> Attached are pics of the pair from Bergdorf that I know are authentic versus eBay.
> Thank you for any insight into this matter.
> 
> View attachment 5203284
> 
> 
> View attachment 5203285
> 
> 
> View attachment 5203286


No need to be concerned, all of the newer styles have the - on the insole.  I just bought a couple of pair from Nordstrom that have it as well. Hope this helps!


----------



## Nonna1982

gagabag said:


> Thanks Sinyard! Not sure if sizing up would help. My toes felt squished but my heels are slipping from the back. Don't know if I just received a bad batch. Too bad I can only get it online. But will try again soon!


Same problem here and i remove insole and replace it with heel insole 1 cm only high and another insole on it


----------



## Sharifshopping

Nonna1982 said:


> Same problem here and i remove insole and replace it with heel insole 1 cm only high and another insole on it


I wear no show socks with a grip on heel which helps


----------



## Nonna1982

1 year old GG


----------



## Nonna1982

piosavsfan said:


> I got my first pair and they are super pretty but a bit uncomfortable. Not sure if they are worth keeping to try and break in but I'm having a hard time returning because I love the color (the sparkles are mostly pink and dark grey with pink star). My heel slips a bit too unless I actually tie them. Is it dorky to tie them? I know most people seem to wear them untied. Does the slippage get better once they are more broken in? I also have a pair of Slides on the way to compare fit but they are not as pretty.
> View attachment 5179718


Do you return them ?


----------



## piosavsfan

Nonna1982 said:


> Do you return them ?


I wore them once for about an hour and they totally destroyed my feet. I had huge blisters that took over a month to heal. It was horrible. Nordstrom took them back.


----------



## Ms.Dixie

Maybe this can help someone who find Golden Goose Super Stars uncomfortable like I did. They fit well in store but after wearing them awhile they were miserably uncomfortable. I ended up spraying them on the inside of each shoe with Kiwi Shoe stretch spray and then I wore socks with them for a few hours while I did chores and errands while they dried (This can be repeated if they aren’t stretched enough but I only needed to do this once). I also bought a replacement insert on Amazon that has a 2.5cm wedge instead of the 3.5cm wedge insert that comes with GG SS. That 1cm made a huge difference for me. It was important for me to find a wedge insert not a regular low profile insert. Those didn’t work for me. The lower wedge insert worked perfectly. Now they are stretched out just right for me and that lower wedge feels much better. They are now comfortable and I have worn them all day with no pain. Now I want to buy another pair☺
I hope this helps someone.


----------



## Catash

Ms.Dixie said:


> Maybe this can help someone who find Golden Goose Super Stars uncomfortable like I did. They fit well in store but after wearing them awhile they were miserably uncomfortable. I ended up spraying them on the inside of each shoe with Kiwi Shoe stretch spray and then I wore socks with them for a few hours while I did chores and errands while they dried (This can be repeated if they aren’t stretched enough but I only needed to do this once). I also bought a replacement insert on Amazon that has a 2.5cm wedge instead of the 3.5cm wedge insert that comes with GG SS. That 1cm made a huge difference for me. It was important for me to find a wedge insert not a regular low profile insert. Those didn’t work for me. The lower wedge insert worked perfectly. Now they are stretched out just right for me and that lower wedge feels much better. They are now comfortable and I have worn them all day with no pain. Now I want to buy another pair☺
> I hope this helps someone.


Try Hi Star. Similar style but pretty comfy. I don't own Super Star so cannot compare. I only have Hi Star and Mid Star. Both are great.


----------



## zinacef

I own 2 Hi Stars and love them, comfortable!


----------



## mgrant

I have the most first-worldy of first-world problems. I just received the Purestars and Superstars and I truly cannot decide which one to keep.
I have a pair of Superstars (with light tan suede accents), and I have a pair of clean, all-white Gucci Aces (with a light gray heel tab), but I wanted to add a pair with black accents. I think both pairs are comfortable, so that's not a deciding factor. I love that the Superstars are care-free, but I equally love the clean look of the Purestars.
I got them both at good prices from Ssense, so keeping both isn't *totally* out of the question, but I'd prefer to just keep one. Any thoughts?


----------



## Yodabest

mgrant said:


> I have the most first-worldy of first-world problems. I just received the Purestars and Superstars and I truly cannot decide which one to keep.
> I have a pair of Superstars (with light tan suede accents), and I have a pair of clean, all-white Gucci Aces (with a light gray heel tab), but I wanted to add a pair with black accents. I think both pairs are comfortable, so that's not a deciding factor. I love that the Superstars are care-free, but I equally love the clean look of the Purestars.
> I got them both at good prices from Ssense, so keeping both isn't *totally* out of the question, but I'd prefer to just keep one. Any thoughts?



I prefer the look of the superstar. I like that the black star pops and stands out. The purestar look more plain to me!


----------



## mgrant

PC1984 said:


> I prefer the look of the superstar. I like that the black star pops and stands out. The purestar look more plain to me!



I do like the pop of the star as well! However the Purestars, even though they are little chunky, are much more flattering than I expected. The pros seem to be equal for both so it just makes it difficult to choose


----------



## Swanky

I find Superstars to be supremely uncomfy so I’d say whichever feels best! 
The Purestars go with more and are more low key.


----------



## mgrant

Swanky said:


> I find Superstars to be supremely uncomfy so I’d say whichever feels best!
> The Purestars go with more and are more low key.


 
I know a couple of people that think Superstars are uncomfortable, but I've honestly never had any discomfort with mine! I almost wish they were uncomfortable to me, because then it would make this decision so much easier!


----------



## Yodabest

mgrant said:


> I know a couple of people that think Superstars are uncomfortable, but I've honestly never had any discomfort with mine! I almost wish they were uncomfortable to me, because then it would make this decision so much easier!



I am not comfortable in most shoes but love my superstars. It’s ironic considering so many people find them uncomfortable!


----------



## Swanky

It is funny, all feet are different! I have 7 pairs of GG, 3 are SS and I never wear them anymore!  Midstars
 and Ballstars are comfiest to me!


----------



## lakemeg

lalame said:


> OMG that squeaking LOL. I thought you were talking about squeaking when the arch of your foot doesn't quite align with the sole of the shoe (happens to me all the time with some shoes) but this sounds like the shoe leather is just squeaking from rubbing on itself??





satine112 said:


> these ones are not meant to look worn, they are meant to look more pristine, which makes me wish i got one of the pre-worn ones to remove this anxiety! lol
> 
> As for the squeak, it's when i walk, there is a squeak (i guess the leather rubbing?) i contacted GG and they suggested i put baby powder in between the sole, but it didn't really work.  Maybe i need to wear them more and the squeaking will go away?
> 
> This is the style:  Superstar G68
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golden Goose Superstar G68 Leather Trainers In White | ModeSens
> 
> 
> Shop Golden Goose Superstar G68 Leather Trainers In White from 500+ stores, starting at $495. Similar ones also available. On SALE now! Gritty, threadbare and well worn, your favourite trainers are laying in the corner but you've never loved them more - after all, it took you years to achieve...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> modesens.com



OMG ! It’s so annoying isn’t it ! I have several pairs of golden goose shoes and they squeak with every step, like a squish squish squish noise. Some worse then others, doesn’t seem to happen with the low ones.


----------



## mgrant

I have 3 pairs and never had an issue with the squeaking, but about 3 weeks ago, the left shoe of one of my pairs of superstars started doing it! So weird and annoying.


----------



## zinacef

does anybody have the space star, looks bulky and yet I’m so obsessed with the  Style.


----------



## Swanky

Just got my first paid of Slides, I can't believe how comfy they are!


----------



## Sterntalerli

Swanky said:


> Just got my first paid of Slides, I can't believe how comfy they are!


could you post pics? Do they have the wedge inlay-sole, too?


----------



## Swanky

Sterntalerli said:


> could you post pics? Do they have the wedge inlay-sole, too?


I’ll snap a few pics!


----------



## Swanky

Yea, has wedge insole
Much cuter on!


----------



## mary333

Swanky said:


> Yea, has wedge insole
> Much cuter on!
> 
> View attachment 5611616
> 
> 
> View attachment 5611617
> 
> 
> View attachment 5611618
> 
> 
> View attachment 5611619


Love your new slides! Slides are my favorite! They’re super comfortable.


----------



## 880

Swanky said:


> Yea, has wedge insole
> Much cuter on!
> 
> View attachment 5611616
> 
> 
> View attachment 5611617
> 
> 
> View attachment 5611618
> 
> 
> View attachment 5611619


Love these! Thank you for sharing


----------



## mugenprincess

I love the Slides, soo comfy!  I really like your pair!


Swanky said:


> Yea, has wedge insole
> Much cuter on!


----------



## Swanky

Thanks! I was surprised how comfy they were right out of the box! I know suede is comfier. . . but still!


----------



## Bluepup18

Where can you find golden goose on sale or discounted? Thanks


----------



## Swanky

Bluepup18 said:


> Where can you find golden goose on sale or discounted? Thanks



Where are you located?  Some website have offers of 10% off or similar when joining email list - like Neman's.  Harvey Nichols is lower for us in the USA as are a few other overseas sites.


----------



## Bluepup18

Swanky said:


> Where are you located?  Some website have offers of 10% off or similar when joining email list - like Neman's.  Harvey Nichols is lower for us in the USA as are a few other overseas sites.


I am located in the United States


----------



## ColetteBlue

Bluepup18 said:


> Where can you find golden goose on sale or discounted? Thanks


I purchased my Sabot mules from endclothing on sale for almost 40% off earlier this year.


----------



## futurewoman

Does anyone have the Sabots *without* fur? I’m wondering how they run…I always wear my Super Stars with socks, but I would obviously wear the Sabots without. I’m a true US 9, and my SS are 40s, but I think they would maybe be a bit big if I went sockless. Thinking maybe a 39 in the Sabot?


----------



## Galaxygrrl

Hi all!

Spent a lot of time on the Coach forum at one point, but just got my first pair of GG.  Love them.   

I found this article in the NY times.  Not sure if it's been posted. 



			https://www.nytimes.com/2022/07/09/style/golden-goose-sneaker-repair.html
		


Here is the article without photos for those who don't have a login.  But the photos are cool, so if you have a login, you should look at it on the Times Website

Don’t Toss Those Old Sneakers​After making a name for itself with $500 handmade sneakers, Golden Goose is turning its focus to repairs: “Someone who feels taken care of will always return,” its C.E.O. said.
MILAN — The kings of our casual-attire era, sneakers have long been landfill fodder of cheap fabrication. Golden Goose, a maverick footwear enterprise, would like to propose an alternative: handicraft and repair.

With its flagship in Milan’s upmarket Brera neighborhood newly expanded and redesigned to accommodate workshops for cobblers and embroiderers, the brand best known for introducing $500 artisan-made sneakers is now offering in-store bespoke repairs that can run over $100. But despite the high-end pricing, the model may serve as a blueprint for fashion companies looking to extend the lifetime of their products.
“Artisans are able to produce uniqueness with their hands,” Silvio Campara, Golden Goose’s chief executive, recently offered as an explanation of the sneakers’ eye-popping costs as he leaned on a workshop counter at the rear of his brand’s revamped boutique. “And artisanship creates affection.”

It also explains the business incentive to give artisans in their 20s and 30s a starring role at the flagship. In a well-outfitted atelier, a team of cobblers cleans, restitches and resoles shoes — especially sneakers — amid polishing wheels, leather-sewing machines and an ozone sanitizing closet, surrounded by the heady turpentine scent of glue on rubber. In another corner of the store, lined with drawers of rhinestones and rows of ribbon rolls, embroiderers sew patches on jeans and other clothing and stitch hearts, flowers and other whimsical designs onto sneakers — Golden Goose’s first venture into customization.

“Our goal is to renew the dignity of artisans,” Mr. Campara said, holding up a half-repaired sneaker with the nailheads of its hand-hammered insole exposed. “It was a difficult task to find 20 young people who wanted to work as cobblers today,” he added, but they were ultimately convinced that as part of Golden Goose’s repair program, “they’re shaping the future of fashion.”


Buoyant and self-assured, Mr. Campara sported ripped white jeans spangled all over with pearls and rhinestones while showing off Golden Goose’s renovated flagship last month. He has a habit of winking when he’s bragging, as when he proclaimed, “We’re way ahead.” (Wink.) “Everyone else is outdated.”
The cobblers behind him, in denim jumpsuits with their official title — “Dream Maker” — patched in capitals across their back, removed sneakers from a specialized oven that heats the rubber so the foxing, the strip that wraps some sneaker styles, can be peeled away and replaced along with the outsole.

“Five years ago, sneaker repair didn’t exist,” said Alessandro Pastore, a cobbler who formerly led production for factories making shoes for brands including Louis Vuitton, Jimmy Choo and Christian Louboutin. “There isn’t a single luxury boutique that offers this kind of repair service.” He began hammering rubber into place on a stake-mounted sneaker. “We are the first, and we are unique, and it makes us feel truly important.” (At that, Mr. Campara high-fived him from across the counter.)

The brand, founded in 2000 by Francesca Rinaldo and Alessandro Gallo, applied an old-fashioned approach to manufacturing sneakers: Instead of vulcanizing a rubber sole to encase the shoe’s top portion — the customary quick fix for sneaker production in Asia — Golden Goose looked to the cordwainers of its home territory of Veneto, a region renowned for formal shoes handcrafted according to tradition, where several luxury fashion houses have established factories to take advantage of local footwear artisanship. Golden Goose devised sneakers with the same individually sewn uppers and hand-hammered soles found in formal shoes, and today it fabricates more than a million pairs of sneakers a year using traditional techniques in eight factories in Veneto and around Italy. “We’re the best,” Mr. Campara said with another wink, “because we’re Italian. We have the craftsmanship in this country that produces the world’s luxury goods.”

In the Milan boutique, window shelves display pairs of half-rehabbed sneakers. The befores and afters can be difficult to discern without studying the soles, however, as the sneakers themselves — in keeping with Golden Goose’s philosophy of “perfect imperfection” — proudly bear deliberate scuffs, tears, frays and inked-on graffiti. At the laundering station in the cobblers’ workshop, dozens of jars indicate the range of shades needed in white paint alone, from snow to smoggy, to match the effects of wear. A price board of artisan sneaker services advertises the apparently popular “Lived-In Treatment.” The cost: 70 euros, about the same in dollars.

The shop is an elegy to this timeworn aesthetic: Clothing collections inspired by varsity sports and Americana feature patches, holes and mended rips; Blondie, Duran Duran, INXS and other heroes of the 1980s play on the sound system; shelves are artfully arranged with roller skates, analog cameras, vinyl records and cassette tapes displayed in cases like pinned butterflies.
As physical boutiques struggle for significance in the age of online shopping, the new Golden Goose model is drawing visitors with its craft services, and the sneaker maker plans to open similar concept shops in New York and Dubai later this year. Though repairs are typically considered a loss for brands, Mr. Campara insists that the approach is good for business.
“Someone who feels taken care of will always return, and repairs help keep my products in your life and in your memory,” he explained. Customers spend time in the store, tell people about their experience and, he said candidly, often buy more sneakers when they come in to spruce up their previous pair.

As for the strategy’s sustainability merits, clients showed up with 38 pairs of sneakers to refurbish on opening day in June — a grain of sand compared with the number of new shoes being produced on a given day. Yet if a wider culture of repair replaces the planned disposability of modern fashion, the way we buy and maintain goods would radically change.

Golden Goose was acquired by the Permira investment group in 2020 for €1.3 billion. Though venture capitalists often demand the quickest maximum revenue, precluding the sacrifices required by sustainability efforts, Mr. Campara insisted that he had the faith of investors after ramping up profits in his tenure as chief executive while introducing a host of sustainability-minded initiatives. “We’re here to create more long-term value, not just revenues,” he said. “You can’t sell if you don’t have any clients.”
The shop, beyond the workstations for cobblers and embroiderers, hosts bins for recycling of any brand of clothes and shoes, in partnership with ReCircled, and resells secondhand sneakers and leather jackets on behalf of clients. Additionally, Golden Goose recently announced a series of ambitious goals for sustainability and inclusivity as well as plans to start a shoemaking academy next year that will train a new generation of artisans.

This spring, the label introduced its most innovative sneaker model yet, the Yatay Model 1B, which uses a low-water-use leather alternative made from inedible vegetable sources, created in collaboration with the Italian material producer Coronet. “Italy has an advantage when it comes to sustainability,” he said. “The supply chain is here, so it’s easier to innovate together.”

Mr. Campara said that while “Made in Italy” has long indicated quality to the world, future shoppers will be looking for something more: “Made with responsibility,” he said, with another gratified wink.


----------



## NYC Chicky

Swanky said:


> Just got my first paid of Slides, I can't believe how comfy they are!


Did you get the same size as superstars? Did they run smaller / larger or the same as superstars?


----------



## Swanky

NYC Chicky said:


> Did you get the same size as superstars? Did they run smaller / larger or the same as superstars?


I’m a 7.5, I find SS to be super stiff and uncomfy, so I size up to 38. I likes Mids, Slides and Ballstars in 37.


----------



## fashion16

Am I the only one that find the SS soooooo uncomfortable?

I’ve worn them probably a dozen times, walked probably 20 miles in them and they rubbed SO badly that I got to the point where I could only wear them with bandaids on both heels. I want to love them but what’s the point of sneakers if they are more painful than heels? It can’t be just me. I have an average foot (7.5-8) and a boney back heel


----------



## Swanky

fashion16 said:


> Am I the only one that find the SS soooooo uncomfortable?
> 
> I’ve worn them probably a dozen times, walked probably 20 miles in them and they rubbed SO badly that I got to the point where I could only wear them with bandaids on both heels. I want to love them but what’s the point of sneakers if they are more painful than heels? It can’t be just me. I have an average foot (7.5-8) and a boney back heel



I hate them, they're so stiff and uncomfy. Out of my 8 pairs, 3 are SS and I can only bear wearing 2 of the pairs if I know I'll be sitting a lot. I'm a 7.5 too and had to go up to 38 to be able to wear them.
I'd only buy another pair if they're suede.


----------



## NYC Chicky

I love my superstars and vstars - haven’t had any issues past the initial breaking in period.
The vstars have a similar heeled insole like the superstars. They don’t seem to be as popular but I like them.


----------



## NYC Chicky

Bluepup18 said:


> Where can you find golden goose on sale or discounted? Thanks


Tjmaxx, Nordstrom rack and Gilt.com have them at discounted prices


----------



## Sterntalerli

I ordered some simple white SS with a gold chain on net-a-porter. And returned them. Somehow it made the foot look „fat“ and still looked boring. 

Instead I got the „classic“ leopard ones and am in love. 
Wore them out today and what can I say: loooooove the look. Makes me feel French somehow


----------



## Galaxygrrl

Have you tried a different insole?  I'm having a hard time too breaking them in and its because that lift on the insole is too high and slides my foot forward.  I read earlier in this thread that a couple people changed out the insole, and it worked. I'm away, so I can't get to it yet.   But for me, the issue is the lift


----------



## earthygirl

fashion16 said:


> Am I the only one that find the SS soooooo uncomfortable?
> 
> I’ve worn them probably a dozen times, walked probably 20 miles in them and they rubbed SO badly that I got to the point where I could only wear them with bandaids on both heels. I want to love them but what’s the point of sneakers if they are more painful than heels? It can’t be just me. I have an average foot (7.5-8) and a boney back heel


I find the hard wedge insole of the SS uncomfortable. I bought a pair a few years back and immediately returned them. While they were more comfortable than heels, they just didn’t feel like sneakers on my feet. I own two pairs of the purestars and love the clean look and this sneaker style feels like clouds on my feet!


----------



## Galaxygrrl

So, I got my pair of Golden Goose as a present, so I could not really return them.  They started off really uncomfortable and it took using shoe stretch in the toe box and wearing them about 10 times, but when they finally got comfortable, they are amazing.  But they don't really feel like a real pair of sneakers, I would not want to run or work out in them, but they are great as an everyday shoe. 

But it did take a long, long while to break them in.


----------



## Bluepup18

Size question. I want to order my first pair of super stars but am unsure of what size . I wear a 36 in the Louis Vuitton front rows and am a 6 - 7 depending on brand.thanks


----------



## nxdinenxtxlin

Bluepup18 said:


> Size question. I want to order my first pair of super stars but am unsure of what size . I wear a 36 in the Louis Vuitton front rows and am a 6 - 7 depending on brand.thanks


My chanel ballerina flats, tods and orans are all size 37, my 2 ss are both in 36 and I don't have a problem walking in them for hours  I haven't got dad star but I read somewhere they run small so I ordered 37


----------



## MainlyBailey

These are my third pairs of Italist at a steal! I prefer their shearling mules.


----------



## Swanky

MainlyBailey said:


> These are my third pairs of Italist at a steal! I prefer their shearling mules.
> 
> View attachment 5629069



How do the Sabots fit, sizing wise?


----------



## MainlyBailey

Swanky said:


> How do the Sabots fit, sizing wise?


Very TTS. I usually wear a 5.5 in heels and 6 in sneakers and boots- get all my GGs in 36 and they fit perfectly!


----------



## markwo71

satine112 said:


> these ones are not meant to look worn, they are meant to look more pristine, which makes me wish i got one of the pre-worn ones to remove this anxiety! lol
> 
> As for the squeak, it's when i walk, there is a squeak (i guess the leather rubbing?) i contacted GG and they suggested i put baby powder in between the sole, but it didn't really work.  Maybe i need to wear them more and the squeaking will go away?
> 
> This is the style:  Superstar G68 Golden Goose  they are really awesome birds read more about them here.e
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golden Goose Superstar G68 Leather Trainers In White | ModeSens
> 
> 
> Shop Golden Goose Superstar G68 Leather Trainers In White from 500+ stores, starting at $495. Similar ones also available. On SALE now! Gritty, threadbare and well worn, your favourite trainers are laying in the corner but you've never loved them more - after all, it took you years to achieve...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> modesens.com


I really like these golden goose they are really comfortable for me.


----------



## NYC Chicky

Does anyone have the Yatays? How are they on sizing/fit/comfort?


----------



## Romeos

Hi GG friends, 

I have 2 GG SS and I find them super super comfy straight from the box.

I am eyeing a ballstar one. Would you please compare the two for me? Ideally someone who finds the SS comfy already. 

I've gone through the thread but all I found was Swanky  preferring them, but Swanky finds the SS uncomfortable


----------



## Romeos

Also, do you know how often new styles are released? I really need (want   ) some pink ones, all over pink ones....


----------



## fashion16

I had the superstars and the hatred I felt for those shoes was real. I found them incredibly uncomfortable, so much so that I sold them to TRR. 

 I tried on ball stars recently and fell in love. I find them far more comfortable. I bought them and haven’t looked back.


----------



## Yodabest

Romeos said:


> Hi GG friends,
> 
> I have 2 GG SS and I find them super super comfy straight from the box.
> 
> I am eyeing a ballstar one. Would you please compare the two for me? Ideally someone who finds the SS comfy already.
> 
> I've gone through the thread but all I found was Swanky  preferring them, but Swanky finds the SS uncomfortable


I find my super star comfortable and also love ball stars! Also love mid star and dad star.


----------



## liz_likes_to_shop

Romeos said:


> Also, do you know how often new styles are released? I really need (want   ) some pink ones, all over pink ones....


Net-a-porter (I think) has a new exclusive, all pink with glitter Mid Star that is AMAZING. I follow several GG Addicts on fb and Instagram who are always posting new releases! Message me if you want their names!


----------



## Swanky

The Ballstars have a slightly wider toe box and are comfier out of the box for me.  I’m a 7.5 and wear a 37 in Ballstars/Mids/Slides, but a 38 in SS.  Suede SS or at least suede tongues are comfier than all leather, glitter will be less soft as well typically, in my experience. 
New styles are released all the time! Watch lots of different retailers as some get their own exclusives - watch SSense, Harvey Nichols, NM, Shop Bop, Nords, etc…
I won’t buy from the GG app because they are reportedly very difficult about returns/exchanges.


----------



## liz_likes_to_shop

I have purchased custom pairs directly from the Milan store and had them shipped to the US. I find that buying from online sources in Europe saves me a ton of money. I started my GG journey/addiction in this group 4 years ago and have a cool collection of mostly private editions. I buy new and used from reliable sources. Sometimes the hunt for the unicorn is the most fun part.


----------



## Romeos

liz_likes_to_shop said:


> Net-a-porter (I think) has a new exclusive, all pink with glitter Mid Star that is AMAZING. I follow several GG Addicts on fb and Instagram who are always posting new releases! Message me if you want their names!


OMG I just had a look and that pink glitter mid star looks amazing!!!!


----------



## Swanky

Golden Goose Is Stepping Forward
					

With a new ecoconscious sneaker and New York store where customers can repair, remake, resell, and recycle product, the brand is fashioning a more sustainable way of doing things.




					www.harpersbazaar.com


----------

